
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (January 2019) - whoishiring
Please state the job location and include the keywords
REMOTE, INTERNS and&#x2F;or VISA when the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome.
When remote work is not an option, include ONSITE.<p>Please only post if you personally are part of the hiring company—no
recruiting firms or job boards. Only one post per company. If it isn&#x27;t a household name, explain what your company does.<p>Commenters: please don&#x27;t reply to job posts to complain about
something. It&#x27;s off topic here.<p>Readers: please only email if you are personally interested in the job.<p>Searchers: Try <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kennytilton.github.io&#x2F;whoishiring&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kennytilton.github.io&#x2F;whoishiring&#x2F;</a>,
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnhired.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnhired.com&#x2F;</a>, <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnjobs.emilburzo.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnjobs.emilburzo.com</a>, <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519</a>.<p>Don&#x27;t miss these other fine threads:<p><i>Who wants to be hired?</i> <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=18807015" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=18807015</a><p><i>Freelancer? Seeking freelancer?</i> <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=18807016" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=18807016</a>
======
snowmaker
Y Combinator (yes, the people who run this site) | Full stack web | San
Francisco | Onsite | Fulltime

Happy New Year, Hacker News!

Y Combinator has a small ~5 person team in San Francisco that builds all the
software that runs YC. We don't hire for this team very often, but we're
looking to hire a couple of people now.

Despite our small size, we're in charge of a number of important products. We
run the software that powers YC's application process, software that almost
every investor in silicon valley uses ([https://blog.ycombinator.com/investor-
day-software/](https://blog.ycombinator.com/investor-day-software/)), and
Bookface, a private community site that is very actively used by YC founders.
This year we launched two big new projects - Startup School
([http://startupschool.com/](http://startupschool.com/)) and Work at a Startup
([http://workatastartup.com/](http://workatastartup.com/)). Those new projects
are going very well - we have over 26K founders signed up for Startup School -
and we want to double down on them.

An unusual aspect of being on the YC software team is that you'll get full
access to the YC program, founders and partners - from our dinner talks to
demo day. You'll learn the ins and outs of how YC works, and you'll get to
know and learn from hundreds of companies. If you want to start a startup
someday, working at YC would be an excellent jumping off point.

We're looking for capable generalist engineers. We care mostly about your
ability to write great software; we don't care if you've used the technologies
we work with as long as you're willing to learn them. We look for engineers
with great product instincts who can own whole projects from start to finish.

We also offer highly competitive compensation and benefits, including equity
in YC's portfolio. You can read more about our values and engineering culture
on KeyValues:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/y-combinator](https://www.keyvalues.com/y-combinator).

Apply here: [http://bit.ly/1Od0T2l](http://bit.ly/1Od0T2l). Email me with any
questions: jared@ycombinator.com

~~~
avi990
Any data science or BI positions?

~~~
snowmaker
Not currently but hopefully later this year!

------
usdsgov
United States Digital Service | Senior Software Engineers, Senior Site
Reliability Engineers, Senior Designers, and more! | Washington, DC | ONSITE
[https://www.usds.gov/](https://www.usds.gov/)

The best of technology. The best of government. And we want you. We're looking
for the most tenacious designers, software engineers, product managers, and
more, who are committed to untangling, rewiring and redesigning critical
government services. You'll join a team of the most talented technologists
from across the private sector and government. No government resume required!
We work on some of the biggest issues affecting the American people there are,
immigration, veterans service, students, health care, and more. We're
especially looking for talented senior engineers to join us to help shift move
government tech in the right direction.

See one of our Reports to Congress for examples of what you could be working
on:

[https://www.usds.gov/report-to-
congress/2017/07/](https://www.usds.gov/report-to-congress/2017/07/)

Apply here:

[https://www.usds.gov/join](https://www.usds.gov/join)

~~~
Matt_Cutts
If you'd like to get a feel for the sorts of folks we have at USDS, our Medium
account is a pretty good place to start, too:
[https://medium.com/@USDigitalService](https://medium.com/@USDigitalService)

~~~
jason_slack
Wow this seems like a perfect opportunity, Matt. I hope that you are doing
well.

------
jashmenn
Fullstack.io | Book author | Remote | Part Time |
[https://www.fullstack.io/write-a-book/](https://www.fullstack.io/write-a-
book/) Earn on order of $50k/year by writing a programming book. We’re the
authors of Fullstack React, ng-book, Fullstack Vue and we’re looking to work
with authors like you to write a few new books this year.

Our books sell very well because:

\- We go way beyond API docs and teach everything you need to know to build
real apps.

\- We guarantee the books and code are up to date.

\- We invest in marketing the books (and have an active email list of over
100k)

\- We love the topics we write about and aim to create something remarkable
every time.

If you decided to self-publish, you may find the marketing is more than
writing the book. We have an audience, and we know what they want to read - so
when your book is done, we already have people who want to buy it.

If you decide to go with a “traditional” publisher, you may be given a
mediocre editor, write your book in MS Word (ha), and earn 5-15% in royalties.
With us, our editors (me) are programmers first, our tooling is dev-friendly,
and our royalties are split 50/50\. (For scale, the author of Fullstack Vue
earned $20k on the opening weekend.)

I’d specifically like to work with someone on Fullstack Go and Fullstack Rust
- which is less about the respective languages and more like guides to
building full-stack web applications with each, including third-party
libraries, etc. But we’re also looking to write content about Python,
Kubernetes, JavaScript, Elixir, etc. Anything up and coming.

If this sounds like something you’d be interested in, fill out the form linked
below. Looking forward to hearing from you!

[https://www.fullstack.io/write-a-book/](https://www.fullstack.io/write-a-
book/)

(I've talked more about our economics of writing books here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17015117](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17015117))

~~~
wilde
This looks cool. Couple of bits of feedback on your website: the “Request for
Books” link appears to be broken on the landing page you linked here. The
hamburger menu in the upper right doesn’t do anything for me in iOS Safari. I
have an adblocker though so maybe that’s interfering?

~~~
jashmenn
I'll fix those, thanks!!

~~~
cc81
Another tiny thing: Under the Request for Books topic you have spelled it
Pheonix instead of Phoenix.

------
jon-wood
Neos Insurance | Developers, designers, project/product managers | Full Time |
Brighton, UK | London, UK | Remote (UK ±1 hour) |
[https://neos.co.uk](https://neos.co.uk) |
[https://neos.workable.com](https://neos.workable.com)

Neos are combining smart home devices and home insurance to make people's
homes safer, and reduce the number of claims being paid out. We closed funding
from Aviva, one the UK's largest insurers, late last year and we're now
looking to grow the team. We sell our own insurance policies, and also provide
a white labelled version of our IoT platform to insurers around the world.

Specifically we're looking for mid-level/senior developers on both frontend
and backend, project managers, product managers, designers, and QA engineers.
For most of those roles we can hire people working in London, Brighton, or
remote if you can demonstrate previous experience of doing so effectively.

Our tech stack consists of lots of Ruby (and a little bit of Elixir) on the
backend, Angular SPAs on the frontend, mobile apps for iOS and Android,
alongside hardware from a variety of suppliers which we integrate with our
platform.

You can see the full job specs at
[https://neos.workable.com](https://neos.workable.com), but if you have any
questions feel free to drop me an email on jon.wood@neos.co.uk and I'll either
answer or find the right person to do so.

------
spacex_jobs
SpaceX | Hawthorne, CA; Redmond, WA; Vandenberg, CA; Cape Canaveral, FL;
McGregor, TX | Perm, Onsite, Full-Time |
[https://www.spacex.com/](https://www.spacex.com/)

SpaceX designs, manufactures, and launches advanced rockets and spacecraft.
The company was founded in 2002 under the belief that a future where humanity
is out exploring the stars is fundamentally more exciting than one where we
are not. Today SpaceX is actively revolutionizing space technology with the
ultimate goal of enabling human life on Mars.

We currently have 300+ roles open across our various locations with the
largest number of openings at our Hawthorne, CA headquarters. You can view all
available jobs here:
[https://www.spacex.com/careers](https://www.spacex.com/careers)

Highlighted open roles:

\- Software Engineer C++ (TS/SCI Clearance):
[https://grnh.se/6bb9b2a62](https://grnh.se/6bb9b2a62)

\- Senior Software Engineer (Python):
[https://grnh.se/0fe1cf412](https://grnh.se/0fe1cf412)

\- GNC Mission Design Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/b2ff294e2](https://grnh.se/b2ff294e2)

\- Manager, Information Security Engineering:
[https://grnh.se/ad1ea7cd2](https://grnh.se/ad1ea7cd2)

\- Information Security Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/0c39363b2](https://grnh.se/0c39363b2)

~~~
nravic
Hello,

Are all your roles subject to ITAR restrictions?

~~~
DataMind
Sooo.... that's a maybe?

~~~
nravic
looks like that's a "fuck you"

------
Usu
Prima Assicurazioni (prima.it) | Milan, Italy | Full time | Onsite and italian
language required | Backend/Frontend/Fullstack/DevOps |
[https://www.prima.it/carriera](https://www.prima.it/carriera)

We are a team of really smart people working in a very well funded startup
trying to disrupt insurance in Italy by using technology as our main
competitive advantage. We employ a micro service architecture (10s of them are
in production atm), Docker and AWS.

Most of our micro services are written in Elixir, we also have some Ruby,
Haskell, Python and Rust in production besides a legacy Symfony 2 application,
while on the front end side we are mainly using Elm.

We have a lot of automation in place, we run a pretty comprehensive test suite
on Drone CI at every push and every developer can spin up QA environments that
mirror our entire stack for a given feature branch (this is made possible by
having all of our infrastructure managed through CloudFormation templates).
All of this allows us to confidently deploy to production multiple times per
day.

Our stack:

    
    
      AWS (a lot of services), CloudFlare
      OS: Amazon Linux
      EC2 instance number: from ~30 to ~100: we scale automatically a lot of times during the day and treat our infrastructure as immutable
      Infrastructure: CloudFormation + scripts
      CD: Drone CI, Docker (dev -> qa -> staging -> production)
      Container orchestration: AWS ECS
      DB: Aurora MySQL and PostgreSQL, Redshift, ElastiCache Redis, DynamoDB
      Monitoring: ELK, DataDog, New Relic, CloudWatch
      Team organization: small cross functional agile teams (every team has at least one person for all of these roles: backend engineer, frontend engineer, web designer, qa engineer, devops engineer)
      Backend languages: Elixir, PHP (we're phasing it out long term), Haskell, Python, Rust, Ruby
      Frontend languages: Elm, Javascript
    

If you're interested or just want some more info feel free to email me
directly at andrea.usuelli@prima.it

------
TSMLeaf
TSM (Team SoloMid) & Blitz | Los Angeles | Onsite, relocation offered | Full-
Time

We're hiring frontend (React, Electron) and backend (Elixir, Scala, Cassandra,
Postgres) engineers to help build the future for gaming.

TSM is one of the most recognizable brands in Esports. We started out as a
tech company by writing guides on our own website, then automating the process
with probuilds.net. Later, we found success in Esports as one of the pioneers
in the industry. We're looking to create software that helps push competitive
gaming one step further. More specifically we're looking for 1-2 more
engineers to join our engineering team in Los Angeles, where we're developing
a desktop and mobile app that uses computer vision and data-driven insights to
help gamers across all platforms to better their in-game performance. We plan
to make this tool for every game - starting with the major ones as a
benchmark: League of Legends, Fortnite, COD4, CS:GO, Hearthstone, Dota.

More details on the positions here:

[https://tsm.gg/news/hiring-front-end-dev](https://tsm.gg/news/hiring-front-
end-dev)

[https://tsm.gg/news/hiring-back-end-dev](https://tsm.gg/news/hiring-back-end-
dev)

If interested, please email kyle@solomid.net. For more questions you can reach
out on Twitter as well @TSMLeaf.

------
whafro
PathAI | Boston, MA or Austin, TX | [https://pathai.com](https://pathai.com) |
Onsite / Remote (US)

PathAI is looking for front- and back-end engineers and engineering managers
to help detect cancer faster and more accurately while paving the way toward
personalized medicine.

We're working with a modern stack using Python/Django/Flask/DRF, alongside a
Vue-powered front-end. Services are containerized, and we do our best to have
a great engineering environment alongside our regulatory and compliance
efforts. We're a technology company working within healthcare, not a
healthcare company trying to leverage technology.

We're making some major decisions around the direction of the platform, so
we're especially excited to bring on tech leads, but early- and mid-career
developers who have great software engineering chops can find a great home
here as well.

Work alongside a diverse set of expert technologists, computational
biologists, and computer vision scientists – if you're intellectually curious,
it's an amazing environment to be in. We're well-funded with strong revenue,
growth, and – most importantly – impact.

Check out our open positions at
[https://www.pathai.com/careers/](https://www.pathai.com/careers/).

~~~
nravic
Hello,

I've already applied to a few positions from the last HN posting and haven't
heard anything back. I think I'm a relatively strong candidate for the
position, would love to get an email back regarding the positions I applied
for.

Thanks.

~~~
fredbo22
Ugh. I'm not going to bother applying writing. I hate blackholes.

~~~
whafro
If you apply through the website, it won't be a black hole, for sure. There
are some third party application sites that we're getting a handle on now.
Hopefully we hear from folks like you!

------
alri5
V7 | Deep Learning (vision) in real-time for human and robotic cancer research
automation | London, UK, Full-Time

\---

We are a team of experienced deep learning engineers working on doubling the
progress of cancer research laboratories through a novel use of computer
vision. We are partnered with the largest player in the field and have access
to some of the world's most prestigious research laboratories for prototype
deployments. No medical expertise required, we do not analyze radiological
imagery or in-vivo experiments. We seek creative deep learning engineers who
can grok how vision fundamentally works, and experienced full stack
developers. We are also the creators of
[https://graphotate.com](https://graphotate.com), a platform to annotate
images and train neural nets.

Benefits include unlimited holidays, yearly 4-day retreats, and everything you
would expect from a startup that places talent first. We're based in London,
in front of Victoria station.

[https://v7labs.com](https://v7labs.com)

\---

* Deep Learning Engineer (Segmentation+tracking, 6D object pose, hand pose)

* Back-End Software Engineer (Elixir/Phoenix experience)

* Front-End Developer (Vue.js, Swift, Kotlin)

* Full-Stack Software Engineer (Functional Programming experience preferred)

* Dev Ops (strong Kubernetes experience)

Email us directly to jobs [at] v7labs.com

------
emily_mikailli
Signifyd | Backend Engineer, Frontend Engineer, Infrastructure Lead Engineer,
Security Engineer | San Jose, Belfast, OR Remote

www.signifyd.com

Our engineers build systems that catch bad guys. Using all available payment,
user, and machine data, we have to separate legitimate credit card
transactions from fraudulent in under 400ms. That means doing just-in-time
mash-ups of internal data with external APIs and reducing it all into a single
score with a few critical insights for end-users.

To solve this problem, we're looking for world-class engineers who are eager
to learn, adopt, and contribute to a reactive style of programming. The tools
you build will immediately impact the 5000+ merchants that already rely on
Signifyd to help them grow without fear of fraud.

Our stack: Java, Python, Cassandra, MySQL, Solr, Apache Spark, Play!
framework, Linux, Docker, AWS

Apply here:
[https://www.signifyd.com/careers/](https://www.signifyd.com/careers/)

PS: Some of our awards include * Best Company Culture, Entrepreneur Magazine,
2017 * Fraud Innovation Firm of the Year, Finance Monthly, 2017 * 50 Most
Promising Startups, Bloomberg, 2017 * Best Places to Work in the Bay Area,2016
and 2017 * Forbes FinTech 50, Forbes, 2016

~~~
medkamelbouzekr
Are you open to Interns , Juniors ? Would you be open to work with such a
profile REMOTELY ?

------
tonyhb
Uniform Teeth | 3D Modeling/CAD Engineer | SF and Remote OK | $130K+ and
equity

We're Uniform Teeth — the first premium, clinically credible consumer brand in
orthodontics. We're making orthodontics cheaper, faster, and more accessible
for everyone, plus we're backed by the same investors as Warby, Instacart,
Casper and GoodRx. Read about us in TechCrunch.

## The Role

Our graphics engineers build our treatment planning environment — from the
ground up. You’ll work hand in hand with our world-class UCSF-trained
orthodontists to create a groundbreaking 3D environment for treatment
planning.

We have several in-house algorithms for working with 3D models, and now we
need to build a UI for working with them.

You’ll be responsible for building a native application that loads 3D models
from intra-oral scans and allows doctors to manipulate teeth in an intuitive,
novel interface. This software directly empowers our doctors to deliver better
treatment plans and work faster.

## Responsibilities:

• Imports meshes from our segmentation algorithms

• Develop 3D UI for displaying STL files/3D meshes

• Manipulation tools: rotation, translation, smoothing, extrusion etc

• Visualization of meshes eg. collision detection

• Interpolation of translation/rotation between keyframes

• Exporting meshes to our API

## Contact

Reach out to tony[at]uniformteeth[dot]com for more info!
[https://bit.ly/2RwmMlK](https://bit.ly/2RwmMlK)

------
evaneykelen
ClubCollect | Backend Software Engineer | Amsterdam | REMOTE

Help us build an awesome billing engine! ClubCollect is looking for an
experienced backend software engineer.

We've created a service for (sports) clubs and other organizations to make
invoicing of club members a breeze. Invoicing, reminding, online payments:
everything is processed via ClubCollect. Our customers (mainly treasurers of
sports clubs) absolutely love our product. Hundreds of thousands of club
members have already made payments using our service.

We're a small team (just under 50 people including 15 programmers), we love
remote working but we also like to get together for beers and a great dinner.

ClubCollect is built in Ruby (+ Ruby on Rails) and Elixir (+Phoenix). For this
position you'll mainly develop in Ruby, with a chance to learn Elixir. We
value simplicity, creative solutions, and the ability to get things done.

You will have the opportunity to contribute to all areas of our code base.

Requirements:

\- You love Ruby

\- Several years experience with a modern web framework such as Rails or
Django

\- Not shy to touch JS

@recruiters: please don't contact us, we're not interested.

Apply at [https://nlcollect-bv.workable.com/j/7D9B3037ED](https://nlcollect-
bv.workable.com/j/7D9B3037ED)

------
skrebbel
TalkJS ([https://talkjs.com](https://talkjs.com)) | Eindhoven (the
Netherlands) | REMOTE (Europe/Africa only)

TalkJS is the chat platform for platforms. We help online marketplaces and
communities build great user-to-user communication. Working at TalkJS is fun
because you get to make software that is used by other software engineers and
that significantly impacts the experience of the users of our customers.
Currently we're looking for a:

SENIOR FULL-STACK DEVELOPER

Our product is directly used by other developers, so there's deep API design
work involved. We want to be faster at shipping new features and making
existing features better, which is where you come in. Additionally, we're
facing some big scaling challenges. Because of all this, we're looking for an
experienced programmer who wants to help get TalkJS to the next level. Our
stack consists of Elixir, PostgreSQL, React and TypeScript, but it's
acceptable if you don't know all of these as long as you know many others.

ABOUT YOU

We expect you to be fluent in at least 2 programming languages, and to have
demonstrably deep experience with _either_ Single-Page Web Applications, _or_
relational databases, and at least some experience in both.

Our team is small and highly proactive, and we expect the same from you. If
you need to be told what to do all the time, don't apply. If you want to be
the smartest person in a (chat) room full of interns, don't apply. If you want
to move fast with an experienced team, get in touch.

Apply by sending an email to hey@talkjs.com. (no recruiters or agencies
please)

~~~
lw_andela
Hey Egbert, we haven't met but I am on the partnerships team at Andela. Andela
is an engineering organization that places African software developers (of all
experience levels) as full-time distributed team members of of global
companies.

I don't know if you are familiar of Andela but wanted to give you some
resources to review in case it is something your TalkJS team might be
interested in looking into. We can provide you with what you described above.

[https://www.delltechnologies.com/en-us/perspectives/how-
nige...](https://www.delltechnologies.com/en-us/perspectives/how-nigerias-
rising-tech-hub-is-addressing-the-software-developer-shortage/)

Feel free to email me to learn more: lucy.white@andela.com. I appreciate you
taking the time to read my plug :)

~~~
skrebbel
Hi Lucy,

While I appreciate what Andela is doing, I want to stay consistent with my
earlier remark that we don't engage with recruiters or agencies for this
position.

------
stmw
Commure, Inc. | San Francisco, CA / Boston, MA | Rust Engineer | Fulltime |
ONSITE

We are a stealth startup working to fix the software doctors use. If you have
seen what physicians have to put up with, it's a bad version of the 90s, and
makes medical care worse and more expensive for everyone. We are a group of
previously successful engineers and entrepreneurs (MIT, Dartmouth, Stripe,
Twitter, Salesforce, DataPower, etc) and senior doctors (Johns Hopkins, UCSF,
etc) who are determined to finally fix this.

Compensation: market salary & equity -- we are well funded by top-tier VCs.

Stack: includes Rust, React and Kubernetes. In addition to building our back
end in Rust, we are also solving some very interesting problems in the areas
of data processing, high-speed APIs, flexible UX frameworks and fine-grained
privacy for healthcare data.

Please email jobs@commure.com and mention "[hnrust]" in the subject line.
Other positions available: \- Senior Front End Engineer (React Native, React)
\- Senior Security Engineer (identity, SAML, OAuth, etc) (please use [hnfe] or
[hnse] in subject line for the above).

Locations: San Francisco, Boston or Montreal; sorry, no distributed/remote
option at the moment.

------
msolo
Broad Institute of MIT and Harvard | Cambridge, MA | Software Engineer |
INTERNS, ONSITE, VISA

We are seeking a creative, self-motivated software engineer who is excited
about building high-performance GraphQL APIs. You will work with data from
hundreds of thousands of human genome sequences and other orthogonal
biological datasets, with the goal of understanding how DNA sequence variation
relates to human physiology, traits, and susceptibility to disease.

You will work closely with a tightly knit team of scientists, software
engineers, computational biologists, medical doctors, and geneticists. Your
code will be 100% open source, and you will play a critical part in making our
results accessible to the larger scientific community.

Key to our success is growing a strong team with a diverse membership who
foster a culture of continual learning, and who support the growth and success
of one another. Towards this end, we are committed to seeking applications
from women and from underrepresented groups. We know that many excellent
candidates choose not to apply despite their capabilities; please allow us to
enthusiastically counter this tendency. If you are a software engineer who is
eager to grow professionally and to contribute to our team culture and to
participate in high-impact, open science, then we encourage you to apply.

Our stack: React, Redux, GraphQL, Elasticsearch, Node.js, Python, Hail,
Docker, Kubernetes, Google Cloud Platform.

See what it's like to be a software engineer at the Broad Institute:
[https://www.broadinstitute.org/careers/software-
engineering](https://www.broadinstitute.org/careers/software-engineering)

email: msolomon@broadinstitute.org

------
yopaneye
GAMEANALTICS | London (UK) | On-site and remote |
[https://gameanalytics.com/careers](https://gameanalytics.com/careers)

GameAnalytics is the #1 free analytics tool designed to help game developers
and publishers drive conversions, refine critical flows, and boost retention
for their titles by making the right decisions based on data. Currently,
17,000+ game developers use GameAnalytics to track performance in 38,000+
titles around the globe.

By joining the team, you'll help shape the development of an industry leading
SaaS platform in one of the most exciting and highest growth verticals on
mobile. We are a truly international company with a strong presence in Europe,
the Americas and - through our parent company Mobvista - Asia.

Currently recruiting for:

* Backend Developers (Erlang, Elixir, Python, Terraform, Docker, Ansible, Packer, Hadoop/EMR, Druid).

* Frontend Developers (JavaScript, React, Angular)

* Data Engineer (algorithms, data structures and data modelling, Big data and ML)

* Data Scientist X2 (SQL and RDBMS, Java, Pyhton, R, data pipelines and modelling)

Beneftis include: * Competitive salary plus excellent bonus structure. * A fun
and supportive working environment. * Food, snacks and drinks. * Office in
Central London (with bike racks) and entertainment area incl. newest consoles
and popular games. * Opportunity to work with the biggest and most innovative
gaming companies in the world. * Number of paid holidays (25) excluding bank
holidays. * Working from Home policy. * Work laptop (Mac/Windows/Linux)
depending on your preference.

If you have any questions contact: yinka@gameanalytics.com

------
gambitresearch
Gambit Research Ltd ([http://gambitresearch.com](http://gambitresearch.com)) |
London, UK | ONSITE | £40-85k + Bonus + Benefits + Flexible Hours + Personal
training budget

At Gambit Research we specialise in creating and managing an automated betting
service, via research, statistical analysis and the use of complex algorithms.
We ingest and organise terabytes of market and event data from more than fifty
sources and make the data available to our strategy teams via internal APIs.
We care deeply about speed, accuracy and availability.

Our flagship product, MollyBet, presents the odds offered by many of the
world’s largest bookmakers and betting exchanges, and enables clients to bet
with multiple operators with a single mouse-click or API request. Molly is
generally regarded as the best product in its class.

We’re always looking for clever, pragmatic, and autonomous individuals to join
our team - individuals like you. We have a unique culture, where hierarchy and
fancy job titles don’t matter. Instead our team is given the freedom to choose
their own tools, work on projects they actually find interesting, and have
totally flexible working hours. The technologies our team typically works with
includes: Python, Erlang, Linux, Docker, Kubernetes, Ansible, C, C++, Java,
Haskell, Julia, Go, JavaScript, AngularJS, ReactJS, Django, PostgreSQL, Redis,
Apache Spark, Apache Kafka, RabbitMQ, Celery, Elasticsearch, Logstash, Kibana,
Graphite, Sentry, Git, and GitLab.

We’re currently recruiting for:

Python developers (all levels)

Erlang developers

JavaScript React developers

Linux infrastructure engineer / Sysadmin / SRE / DevOps engineer

Junior Product Analyst

------
zain
Opendoor | Software Engineer, Machine Learning Engineer, Data Engineer | Full-
time onsite | SF, LA, and Atlanta

At Opendoor ([https://www.opendoor.com/](https://www.opendoor.com/)) we’re
changing the way homes are bought and sold.

We're growing insanely quickly -- both in size and in revenue. In fact, we're
on track to be the fastest company to $1bn in revenue (faster than Google, FB,
Airbnb, & Uber), but we need your help.

Technologies we work with: Rails, React, React Native, PostGIS, Python, AWS,
Webpack, Phoenix (Elixir), Kubernetes, Docker.

We also have quite a few YC alum who work here. It's a great place to meet
your future cofounder :)

Shoot me an email and I'll get you fast-tracked: zain@opendoor

~~~
DataMind
HEY! I know a lot of people in this space and can certainly recommend
individuals.

------
lpgauth

      AdGear - ONSITE - Backend Engineer (Erlang, C, Rust) - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Data Engineer (Scala, Spark, Kafka, Vertica, AWS)- Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Front-end engineer (SASS, Bootstrap, Webpack) - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Javascript Application Engineer (TypeScript, React) - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Ruby Application Engineer (Ruby, RoR) - Montreal - FullTime
    

Following its acquisition by the Visual Display division of Samsung in 2016,
AdGear is now focusing on enabling brands to connect with Samsung TV audiences
as they are exposed to digital media across all devices. We're trying to
bridge the gap between traditional TV advertising and digital advertising!

For more information, complete description of roles, and details on applying,
please see [http://jobs.adgear.com/](http://jobs.adgear.com/)

#erlang #c11 #rust #scala #ruby #typescript #react #opensource

------
betsie8larkin
HoneyLove (YC S18) | Head of Engineering, Product Manager, Supply Chain
Manager | REMOTE | $100k-$190k + equity HoneyLove (honeylove.co, YC S18) is a
VC-funded fashion startup. We launched our online store in July 2018, and have
generated over $2MM in sales in our first 5 months. We have been profitable
since our launch and were chosen by Techcrunch as one of the top 10 companies
from our Demo Day ([https://tcrn.ch/2BABQZb](https://tcrn.ch/2BABQZb)).

To manage our fast growth, we are looking to add three senior members to our
team:

* Head of Engineering: [https://bit.ly/2Rrewnm](https://bit.ly/2Rrewnm)

* Product Manager: [https://bit.ly/2LLOExa](https://bit.ly/2LLOExa)

* Supply Chain Manager: [https://bit.ly/2Rvcqmj](https://bit.ly/2Rvcqmj)

Let's chat! I am Betsie Larkin, and you can reach me at talent@honeylove.co.

------
jongleberry
Dollar Shave Club | Software Engineers | Full-Time OR Contract | ONSITE |
Marina del Rey (Los Angeles), CA |
[https://www.dollarshaveclub.com](https://www.dollarshaveclub.com) We're
looking for frontend, backend, and infrastructure engineers! Come work with
React, Go, Elixir, Kubernetes, and more! Here are a list of all our open
positions: [https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/jobs/all-
jobs](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/jobs/all-jobs)

VP of Enterprise Architecture:
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/oS457fwS](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/oS457fwS)

Lead Software Engineer, Frontend:
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/oyc67fwH](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/oyc67fwH)

Senior Software Engineer, Backend Web:
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/ovfr8fw3](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/ovfr8fw3)

Senior BI Developer:
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/o7cd8fwo](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/o7cd8fwo)

Data Analyst:
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/o9md8fwA](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/o9md8fwA)

BI Developer:
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/o9At8fw4](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/o9At8fw4)

Software Engineer, Backend Web
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/oZX58fwT](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/oZX58fwT)

Junior Software Engineer, Backend Services
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/oRW58fwK](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/oRW58fwK)

Feel free to email me directly if you have any questions:
jon.ong@dollarshaveclub.com

------
samcheng
RINSE | San Francisco, Los Angeles, Washington DC, Chicago, Boston | Full-
Time, Onsite

Lead/Senior/Principal Engineer - Software Engineer - Software Intern

Rinse provides technology-enabled dry cleaning and laundry delivery services
in five cities now, and we're growing rapidly!

We're hiring a Lead or Senior Software Engineer at our San Francisco office.
This individual will lead our back-end engineering, including designing,
building, and maintaining scalable logistics systems, leading and mentoring a
team of engineers, advancing our software engineering culture, and liaising
with other senior technical and non-technical staff.

This is a great opportunity for someone interested in the delivery / logistics
sector, or who grew up in dry cleaning, or who is looking to build consumer-
facing products supported by a significant marketing budget. It's also an
opportunity to do some management, while remaining technical.

[https://www.rinse.com/careers/senior-software-
engineer/](https://www.rinse.com/careers/senior-software-engineer/)

We're also hiring other software engineers of all experience levels, and have
begun hiring individuals into our satellite offices. We have great offices in
Los Angeles and Chicago, into which we would be happy to hire members of our
already-distributed team.

We have a few seats for new graduates and interns as well.

[https://www.rinse.com/careers/software-
engineer/](https://www.rinse.com/careers/software-engineer/)

See [https://www.rinse.com/careers/](https://www.rinse.com/careers/) for a
full list of openings.

Please apply!

Interested? Email jobs at rinse dot com, or contact me directly at sam at
rinse dot com

~~~
pydeveloper22
Hi, do you still have any openings for Software Developer/interns in DC area?

------
nbvehrfr
WGames | ONSITE | VISA | Backend Engineer (Golang) - Toronto, FullTime

WGames | ONSITE | VISA | Backend Engineer (Elixir) - Toronto, FullTime

WGames, is a well-funded, social gaming company based in the heart of downtown
Toronto. We develop high-end mobile games that will be distributed globally.
We are seeking an experienced, talented Backend Engineers. Our main product is
next generation social casino mobile application with deep personalization.

Tech Stack: Elixir, AWS + GCP, CI/CD, Terraform, Datadog, Elasticsearch,
Dataflow

Apply for Golang at
[https://wgames.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=67](https://wgames.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=67)
for Elixir at
[https://wgames.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=57](https://wgames.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=57)

------
anilgulecha
HackerRank | Bangalore, India | Fulltime | ONSITE | www.hackerrank.com

HackerRank is a Y Combinator alumnus backed by tier one Silicon Valley VCs. We
are a skills-based hiring platform that helps companies evaluate technical
skills, better. We’re driving a new paradigm shift by eliminating resumes and
creating opportunities for hundreds of thousands of programmers worldwide. We
have a community of 5M+ developers and 1,000+ customers across industries, and
the best part is we are just getting started. Our customers - including
VMware, Twitter, Capital One and many other Fortune 100 companies - rely on
HackerRank to build strong engineering teams.

We're hiring across engineering for the following roles: \- Back-end engineers
\- Front-end Engineers \- QA Manager \- QA Automation tester.

Good pay with following benefits: \- Insurance to all Employees (term life,
personal accident, medical, gratuity) along with insurance to their
dependents(medical). \- Employee stock options, flexible work hours and time
off. \- Employee Reimbursements on gym, telephone, internet etc. Our pantry is
stocked with healthy snacks, fruits, Coffee and free catered lunch every day.
\- Ping pong, hoverboard, foosball, PS4 and many office celebrations like
Mafia games, outings, movie evenings to name a few!

Please send an email to anil@hackerrank.com with "WHOISHIRING" in the subject
line, with your resume/CV, and a little bit about yourself and relevant
experience.

------
doh
Pex | Multiple positions | Downtown, Los Angeles | US-ONLY REMOTE or ONSITE,
FULL-TIME | $105,000 Minimum Salary + Equity |
[https://angel.co/pexeso/jobs](https://angel.co/pexeso/jobs)

Pex is an audio-visual reverse search engine, that uses the content as a base
for its search (think of Google Image Search). We operate at a pretty large
scale with some fun stack
([https://softwareengineeringdaily.com/2018/06/22/video-
search...](https://softwareengineeringdaily.com/2018/06/22/video-search-with-
rasty-turek/)).

We're looking for senior engineers for positions listed bellow:

    
    
      - front-end (React and Redux)  
      - signal processing (mostly R&D)  
      - DBA architect (Postgres [with Citus], FoundationDB, others)  
      - Go and Java for work on our backend systems  
      - C/C++, Rust to help us optimize our algorithms
    

Remote is only available for US based candidates. For all employees, we offer:

    
    
      - equal salary within US (no matter where you live you are paid as in LA)
      - 30 days of paid vacation
      - fully covered health benefits (gold/platinum) [70% coverage for your family]
      - 3 months paid parental leave
      - $300 monthly allowance for co-working or commuting
      - covering all costs of visiting conferences
    

If you want to learn more, reach out directly to me at r@pex.com

------
promptworks
PromptWorks | Multiple positions | Philadelphia PA | ONSITE
[https://promptworks.com/](https://promptworks.com/)

We are a development shop that focuses on software craftsmanship. Our calling
is to help companies create amazing, intuitive web & mobile applications,
APIs, products, and services.

Pair programming, continuous integration & delivery, kaizen, and TDD/BDD
aren't just ideas we pay lip service to, but core practices of our day-to-day
work.

We love polyglots. We use lots of Ruby, Python, Elixir and JavaScript (mostly
React and React-Native).

Open positions:

• Director of Engineering • Software Engineer • Senior Front End Engineer •
Senior Software Engineer

[https://www.promptworks.com/jobs](https://www.promptworks.com/jobs)

------
justin
Atrium | Full Stack Engineers, Integrations Engineer, Security Engineer,
Engineering Manager | San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Full Time | React,
Typescript, GraphQL, Ruby on Rails, Postgres

[https://www.atrium.co/careers#current-
openings](https://www.atrium.co/careers#current-openings)

Atrium is the most client-centric platform providing legal services and
applications to fast-growing companies. We’re an integrated team of engineers,
product managers, designers, attorneys, and paralegals working to dramatically
improve legal services for high-growth companies.

Our initial focuses are on products that help startups from the start to
finish of venture financings and assist with their repeatable corporate legal
needs. With these products, Atrium’s 200+ clients have raised over $500M in
venture capital. Thanks to Atrium’s technology, legal processes are highly
efficient and user-friendly, guided by web-based tools that often result in
closing deals and completing legal work significantly faster and with greater
accuracy than traditional law firms.

We’re based in San Francisco and have $75.5M in funding from top investors
including Andreessen Horowitz, General Catalyst, Y Combinator, SV Angel,
Greylock, and more. Atrium aims to disrupt Big Law and the $160 billion
corporate legal services market.

------
joeconway
Scribd | Android + iOS | Full time | ONSITE (REMOTE possible for more senior
candidates in certain US states) | San Francisco, Toronto

Scribd offers all you can read ebooks and audiobooks for $8.99 a month and our
apps get a ton of usage. We strive to build a great product, whilst
considering ourselves primarily a technology company. We love to address
technical debt, do things right the first time, encourage refactoring & trust
engineers to know what is important.

The job right now involves primarily Kotlin and Swift interfacing with a Ruby
on Rails backend.

Our interview process involves only directly relevant programming tasks, on
your own hardware (if thats possible), with no whiteboard coding.

We’ve hired a bunch of people from these “Who is Hiring?” HN threads,
including myself!

Please apply directly via the links below and I’ll know it is from here.

Android: [https://jobs.lever.co/scribd/4fa6b064-48fe-46fa-
aab4-6fba243...](https://jobs.lever.co/scribd/4fa6b064-48fe-46fa-
aab4-6fba24327e48?lever-via=VzDSh9ZP1p)

iOS:
[https://jobs.lever.co/scribd/6d283383-27ed-49f9-992c-11c287e...](https://jobs.lever.co/scribd/6d283383-27ed-49f9-992c-11c287e9be59?lever-
via=VzDSh9ZP1p)

If you have questions you can reach me at joe at scribd.com (I’m the head of
mobile engineering and happy to answer any question related to this role).

@recruiters & agencies - please do not contact me

------
mck-
Routific | Vancouver, BC | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://routific.com](https://routific.com) We tackle the NP-hard route
optimization problem for delivery businesses. We cut their fuel consumption by
20%~40%, with a tremendous green impact for the planet. We saved the
equivalent of planting 100,000 trees last year alone!

We also cover relocation expenses and sponsor work permits :)

Headquartered in beautiful Vancouver BC, with sweeping views of the ocean and
mountains. To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and
whether this is the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/routific](https://www.keyvalues.com/routific)

Check out our open roles:

* Senior Full-Stack Engineer: [https://angel.co/routific/jobs/376543-senior-full-stack-engi...](https://angel.co/routific/jobs/376543-senior-full-stack-engineer)

* Front-end Engineer: [https://angel.co/routific/jobs/454028-front-end-engineer](https://angel.co/routific/jobs/454028-front-end-engineer)

Tech Stack: Rust – Common Lisp – React – Angular – Typescript – Node.js –
Postgres – MongoDB

------
kvnlw
Cambly (W14) | Mobile and Full-stack Software Engineers | San Francisco |
ONSITE | VISA*

Cambly is an app that makes it really easy to practice English with a native
speaker.

English is a critical life skill for billions of people around the world that
unlocks life-changing economic and academic opportunities. Everyday, we
empower people from around world with the language skills they need to improve
their lives.

We have millions of users from around the world, and we're hiring product-
focused engineers who are passionate about using technology create
opportunities for people globally.

At Cambly, you get to: \- Enjoy an eng-focused culture -- founded by 2 ex-
Google engineers \- Work on a noble mission -- every day you'll be helping
people learn and improve their lives \- Work in a fun, friendly, and
collaborative culture -- our uniquely global team loves to collaborate across
job roles \- Accelerate incredible growth -- 5x in the last year

Apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/cambly?department=Product&team=Enginee...](https://jobs.lever.co/cambly?department=Product&team=Engineering)

If you have any questions, contact me at kevin@cambly.com

* We'll sponsor visas with a high likelihood of success (no h-1b regular cap unfortunately, US masters cap and transfers ok)

------
bryanh
Zapier | BE/Python Engineer, FE/React Engineer, Test Automation Engineer,
Engineering Manager, Engineering Director (soon) | Earth | 100% REMOTE |
[https://zapier.com/jobs/](https://zapier.com/jobs/)

Zapier is 100% remote from YC S12. We're just over 7 years old, wrapped 2018
with 200 folks across 20+ countries -- about 75 of those are engineers! We're
sustainably profitable and have a lot of cool stuff we want to do in 2019 to
bring automation to the masses.

If you haven't heard of Zapier, we're sort of like Legos for the internet --
we help people build workflows around SaaS software or other online
productivity tools. We're doing well, but we have a lot of work to do still. I
think 2019 might be Zapier's most exciting year to date! :-)

We're also doing a lot of technical investment in 2019 around simplifying and
scaling the product, evolving the architectural design, and of course a bit of
tech debt reduction (which is mostly deleting code without breaking
anything!).

We're also going to be hiring a Director/Manager-of-Managers layer as well as
some Security Engineers in early 2019, but the job posts aren't up yet. If you
are interested in those, maybe drop me a line bryan@zapier.com?

[https://zapier.com/jobs/4142032002/front-end-
engineer/](https://zapier.com/jobs/4142032002/front-end-engineer/)

[https://zapier.com/jobs/4146672002/back-end-
engineer/](https://zapier.com/jobs/4146672002/back-end-engineer/)

[https://zapier.com/jobs/4138904002/test-automation-
engineer/](https://zapier.com/jobs/4138904002/test-automation-engineer/)

[https://zapier.com/jobs/4142031002/engineering-
manager/](https://zapier.com/jobs/4142031002/engineering-manager/)

------
RickSullivan
FocusVision | Portland, OR | Software Engineers and Senior Software Engineers
| ONSITE | FULLTIME | $80k-$130k+

FocusVision builds products for market researchers to perform both
quantitative and qualitative research. We provide collection and analytics
tools for focus groups and recordings, online survey platforms, live small-
group web interviews, and more.

We are looking for engineers with web development backgrounds who have strong
experience in API design and service oriented architectures.

We use a wide range of technologies, mostly hosted on AWS. Experience writing
Ruby, Elixir, and/or ES6 is a big plus, as is experience with Docker, CI/CD,
and AWS.

Reach out to me at rsullivan@focusvision.com if you're interested.

------
jeffnk
New Knowledge | Multiple Positions | Austin, TX | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://newknowledge.com/](https://newknowledge.com/)

New Knowledge is on a mission to defend public discourse. We build products
that repair online communities, identify manipulation, and help them
communicate more authentically. In a world where social media is being
manipulated on a massive scale, this is no small task. We care about
protecting communities, brands, and companies from being targeted by the
spreading of disinformation. The right fit for us is someone who is passionate
about that challenge and mission. We just closed an $11M Series A in August
2018 ([https://tcrn.ch/2Pfuw6X](https://tcrn.ch/2Pfuw6X)) and we are on the
fast track to grow a powerful, mission driven team!

Our tech stack: Python, Flask, Javascript, Node, React, Postgres, Kafka,
Jenkins, Docker, Kubernetes, Terraform, Ansible

Our current technical openings: Data Science Manager, DevOps Engineer, Full
Stack Engineer, Lead Software Engineer, Machine Learning Engineer, Senior
Software Engineer, Computational Disinformation Analyst, Client Success
Director, Product Designer, Product Manager.

Our non-technical positions: Head of Sales, and Business Development Director.

You can view more information and apply to these roles at
[https://grnh.se/43037c332](https://grnh.se/43037c332)

If you have any questions about a position, the company, or the hiring process
you can email me here: jeff (at) newknowledge (dot) com and mention "Hacker
News" in the subject line.

------
gosubpl
Actyx | Munich, Germany | Full-time | REMOTE or ONSITE | Full-stack | €50k -
75k | Equity | [https://www.actyx.io](https://www.actyx.io)

Factory software is at the core of value creation, it is crucial to our
society. Creating factory software is exceedingly difficult. Actyx is solving
this problem. Our platform ActyxOS—based on a peer-to-peer architecture with
no central nor on-site servers—allows developers to easily build and run
powerful data-driven applications. This helps factories answer questions,
reduce waste, and increase performance. Over the last 2.5 years Actyx has
grown to a team of 25 absolutely outstanding people, raised over 4 million EUR
and was installed in multiple factories.

To help fuel growth of ActyxOS we are looking to hire for multiple open
positions in the following roles to join the 8-strong Pan-European distributed
development team:

1) Distributed Systems Engineer - [https://careers.actyx.io/o/distributed-
systems-engineer](https://careers.actyx.io/o/distributed-systems-engineer)

2) Experienced Distributed Systems Engineer -
[https://careers.actyx.io/o/experienced-distributed-
systems-e...](https://careers.actyx.io/o/experienced-distributed-systems-
engineer)

We seek an outstanding candidate, who is highly driven, smart, confident, and
gritty. Our perfect match is hungry to learn and enjoys working in fast-paced
environments.

We are looking for candidates located within +/\- 1 hour from CET/CEST
(Berlin) time zone.

Please apply using the links above.

------
botswana99
DataKitchen | Boston/Cambridge, MA, ONSITE full-time | Multiple Positions in
Engineering, Customer Success |
[http://www.datakitchen.io/](http://www.datakitchen.io/)

Due to customer growth (not a cool investor pitch deck), we are adding six+
positions to our team:

    
    
      'Senior/Principal Software Engineer
      'Site Reliability Engineer
      'Software Engineer in Test
      'Data Engineer
    

[https://www.datakitchen.io/company.html#hiring](https://www.datakitchen.io/company.html#hiring)

DataKitchen, Inc. enables analytic teams to deliver value quickly, with high
quality, using the tools that they love. DataKitchen provides the world’s
first DataOps platform for data-driven enterprises, enabling them to support
data analytics that can be quickly and robustly adapted to meet evolving
requirements. DataKitchen is leading the DataOps movement to incorporate Agile
Software Development, DevOps, and manufacturing based statistical process
control into analytics and data management. Our company is bootstrapped,
profitable, stable, rapidly growing and stock will be part of the package.

Learn more about us from the Software Engineering Podcast:
[https://softwareengineeringdaily.com/2018/08/29/dataops-
with...](https://softwareengineeringdaily.com/2018/08/29/dataops-with-
christopher-bergh/) We offer very competitive pay, benefits like a company
funded 401K, experienced team, technical leadership, bootstrapped growth,
amazing customers, equity, and a cool office location.

Contact jobs@datakitchen.io

------
songchang
FLEXPORT | SF,CA | FULLTIME | VISA/GC SPONSOR |
[https://www.flexport.com/engineering](https://www.flexport.com/engineering)

Happy New Year, y'all! We've just announced our second engineering office in
Chicago and we'll be scaling to another 75 engineers in 2019.

==> [https://breakoutlist.com/](https://breakoutlist.com/)

==> [https://www.keyvalues.com/flexport](https://www.keyvalues.com/flexport)

A few roles we are hiring for:

\- Software Engineer ==>
[https://grnh.se/ba91da6c1](https://grnh.se/ba91da6c1)

\- Senior/Staff Software Engineer ==>
[https://grnh.se/5d99d1f51](https://grnh.se/5d99d1f51)

\- Infrastructure Engineer ==>
[https://grnh.se/102713da1](https://grnh.se/102713da1)

\- Engineering Manager ==>
[https://grnh.se/e9b447601](https://grnh.se/e9b447601)

\- Engineering Director, Platform ==>
[https://grnh.se/916ed0ce1](https://grnh.se/916ed0ce1)

YC Podcast w/ Ryan Petersen: [https://goo.gl/NFnM7P](https://goo.gl/NFnM7P)

View all of our jobs here:
[https://grnh.se/c0d6caef1](https://grnh.se/c0d6caef1)

------
cwojno
Skool | Senior Backend & Frontend Engineers | Los Angeles (LA) | Full Time |
Onsite | 155k-260k

    
    
      * Problem: Education systems are gatekept, expensive, slow, outdated, unpersonalized.
      * Mission: To democratize education, instill lifelong learning and collectively educate Earth.
      * Product: Social learning network that incentivizes intelligence and contribution, not fame.
      * Traction: Validated idea, early dev stage, CEO with $30m/y e-learning company, 6y exp.
      * Funding: $10M bootstrapped.
      * Stack: Golang backend, React frontend, various datastores.
      * Values: Student obsession, laser-focus, high standards, long-term thinking, stay lean, scientific reasoning, ALL in, full transparency, question everything, invent impossible.
    

Want to join a team of thinker-doer engineers with a hatred of bureaucracy and
a bias for building, on a quest to educate Earth? We’re looking for Senior
Frontend (React) and Backend (Go) Engineers to join our small self-organizing
team.

Above market pay, ownership via RSU’s, superb benefits, relocation allowance,
lots of sun.

Interested? Send us an email hackernews@skool.com

~~~
swrobel
How is a company bootstrapped w/ $10M?

------
antonber
Highrise (YC S18) - Senior Android Developer | REMOTE | Full-time |
jobs@high.rs | Virtual world

Highrise is the leading virtual world on iOS. We're backed by YC, Maveron,
Bessemer and other leading investors. Every day, over 100,000 people use our
application to make friends, keep in touch, decorate avatars and rooms, and
chat.

As Senior Android Developer, you'll work closely with our CTO and Head of
Mobile to lead Highrise on Android. Our CTO built Highrise
([https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/highrise-virtual-
world/id924...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/highrise-virtual-
world/id924...)) from the ground up, and our Head of Mobile was VP Eng at
Ticketmaster Mobile, where he built dozens of mobile apps. You'll work with
them to develop a unique 3-layered mobile infrastructure - C++ business logic
layer, Cocos2dX game engine layer, and native (Java/Kotlin) UI layer. The
objective is to combine gaming and social tech to build a new kind of social
platform on mobile.

To apply, email jobs@high.rs.

------
yc20017
VMware | Senior Software Engineer - vSAN (Distributed Software Defined Storage
System) Backend | Palo Alto, CA | Bay Area, CA | Boston, MA | Full-Time |
Onsite

You will be a member of the core development team and will work with
architects, product management teams and other stakeholders across different
business units spread over multiple geographical locations.

* Would like to work on a hyper growth product within VMware (Also VMware is leading the charge on hybrid cloud initiatives)

* Would like to work at an engineer driven company -- I constantly nudge my team to pursue advanced development opportunities and participate in research tech talks within the company

 __Lots of examples of how these ideas turning into product and features (and
patents).

* Love to solve hard distributed systems (+ systems management) problems

If you're interested, shoot me an email: araghuna@vmware.com

Full JD: [https://careers.vmware.com/job/palo-alto/senior-software-
eng...](https://careers.vmware.com/job/palo-alto/senior-software-engineer-
backend-vsan-data-protection/1567/9441990)

------
niklasrde
BBC iPlayer | London | Fulltime | On Site | Back-End Software Engineer | 33k -
49k GBP

The job description is pretty much on point - we're a small team of 4
engineers (one of whom is me). We build the API for iPlayer, which is used by
the Mobile Apps, TV Apps and the Website.

We're heavily investing into personalisation and experimentation at the
moment, working closely across all three platforms and finding the best ways
to promote the right content to each user individually at the right time and
in the right way. Another focus this year is on Live events, and Music, Sports
and News content. There is scope to have a real impact on the product and
consulting with architects and product managers.

Our tech stack is mostly Node.js, with several dozen microservices. We manage
a couple hundred EC2 instances, dozens of Redis caches and databases, and half
a dozen Postgres databases, with code deployed directly to production every
day. We have 10% time, as well as days dedicated to personal objectives, and
some working from home days.

Full job description:
[https://careershub.bbc.co.uk/members/modules/job/detail.php?...](https://careershub.bbc.co.uk/members/modules/job/detail.php?record=34164)

And some more background about how we work in two blog posts:

[https://iplayer.engineering/how-an-iplayer-api-engineer-
deli...](https://iplayer.engineering/how-an-iplayer-api-engineer-delivers-
platform-features-across-platforms-f0b508dcf7b3)

[https://iplayer.engineering/the-tech-stack-that-powers-
bbc-i...](https://iplayer.engineering/the-tech-stack-that-powers-bbc-
iplayer-471575318e2a)

~~~
lookingfj
I was really interested in this until I saw the salary. Is this for a jr role?
Its very low.

~~~
niklasrde
Nope, not a junior. For our staff roles, we have Junior - Mid Tier - Senior -
Principal. This is for a Mid Tier role.

It's just how it is here, sadly - I wish we could change it, and so does my
boss.

Nobody is here for the money; we get to work on pretty cool projects with
quite a big user base (we're talking millions of users and billions of request
per day) - No. 6 Alexa rank for the U.K, and one of 2 non-startups in the Top
20. We have a lot of authority and a relatively relaxed work environment

~~~
DataMind
You have one thing right. It is very Sad. You will either hire dreadful
developers or junior developers, Salary is FAR too low BBC!! Dont be Cheap
now!

Being completely honest!

------
mareko
Celo | San Francisco & Berlin | Software, Mobile, and Cryptography Engineer |
All Levels | 100K - 200K + equity + coins | FULLTIME, INTERNS, ONSITE, VISA |
[https://celo.org](https://celo.org)

Founded by serial entrepreneurs, Celo is a mobile-first stable cryptocurrency
working to increase financial inclusion in developing markets. Using a novel
address-based encryption algorithm, Celo lets you send crypto to phone numbers
in a fully decentralized way. Additionally, Celo uses stable-value tokens
pegged to fiat currencies, like the US Dollar, to minimize volatility. Anyone
can participate in the network and earn Celo currency, even with just a budget
Android smartphone.

Investors: a16z, Polychain, General Catalyst, Coinbase, Reid Hoffman and Jack
Dorsey, among others.

Stack: Typescript, Solidity, Go, React Native, Python, Android, iOS

Team backgrounds: Google, Facebook, Apple, Microsoft, MIT, Stanford

We tried to make applying fun: 'Mine' your application form to create an
applicant blockchain at the bottom of our jobs page:
[https://celo.org/jobs](https://celo.org/jobs)

More about us here:

Blog - [https://medium.com/celohq](https://medium.com/celohq)

"Hello from Celo" \- [https://medium.com/celohq/hello-from-
celo-34bf195cb99](https://medium.com/celohq/hello-from-celo-34bf195cb99)

"The Next Adjacent Possible" \- [https://medium.com/celohq/the-next-adjacent-
possible-bed9a14...](https://medium.com/celohq/the-next-adjacent-possible-
bed9a144a508)

~~~
calvinpros
Hi Mareko! Was wondering if Celo considers international candidates for
internship.

~~~
mareko
Absolutely! We can apply for visas for both our US and Berlin offices.

~~~
vmeet
Hi Mareko! I had applied for a software internship (by mining) sometime back
and haven't heard anything since. Is there any way to know about the status of
my application? Sorry to post it here, since the website doesn't state an
email address to contact. Thanks!

------
crossman
Digital Onboarding | Senior Full-stack Engineer | REMOTE (US based) | Full
time

Digital Onboarding is a marketing automation platform that helps banks and
credit unions modernize their onboarding process and develop mutually
beneficial, profitable relationships with their customers and members.

Current stack: Elixir + Phoenix, React + Redux, Lambda (Node), Postgres

Requirements: ​

* 5+ years in front end and back end web development

* Committed to building features you're proud of

* Strong understanding of SQL databases

* Strong understanding of functional programming

* Strong communication skills ​

Nice-to-haves:

* Prior Elixir experience

* Machine learning experience

* Experience working on a remote-first, distributed team ​

* Love of nachos

Send me an email me at jonathan at digitalonboarding dot com.

------
brettz
Pornhub | Adult content | Montreal QC | On-site Come work at the 11th highest
trafficked website in the world. We are looking for:

-Director of Marketing and PR

-Senior Java Developer

-Senior PHP Developers (You don't have to tell your friends or family you code in PHP)

-Front-end Developers

-UX Designer

Must be willing to relocate to Montreal. Email me your CV: jobs@pornhub.com
and please mention you saw the post on HN. More info on pornhub.com/jobs

------
gensym
Inventables | Chicago, IL | ONSITE

My team is hiring software engineers. We make and sell CNC carving machines
for entrepreneurs, home users, libraries, maker spaces, and schools. We write
software for every step of the process, from creating a design to driving the
machine. That means there's a huge variety of technical challenges and design
challenges.

If you're a programmer or designer who spends their evenings working with
powertools or Aduinos, we definitely want to talk with you. If you don't even
know what CNC is, but the idea of working on software that can turn computer-
based designs into physical objects is exciting to you, we want to talk to you
as well.

I've been working here as a software engineer for two years, and I'm really
excited about our next phase of growth and some of the work we have planned
for the next year. If you're in Chicago (or thinking of moving here), and you
want to know the details of why, hit me up at david@inventables.com.

~~~
Qworg
Zach is the CEO of Inventables, and he's a standup dude - I worked for him and
Keith as a freshman in college. I'm always excited to see Inventables growing.

------
cldwalker
ReifyHealth | Full-time Software Engineer, Engineering Manager | Boston |
ONSITE, REMOTE (U.S.) | $100-150K + equity

Hi. We are building clinical trial software that makes a difference in
people's lives. Clinical trials are slow, unpredictable and expensive and we
aim to improve this for everyone's benefit. We have multiple apps in
production and have plenty of interesting features coming up. We care about
building meaningful products, providing delightful user experiences and
actively listening to our users with the goal of continuous improvement. We
actively use, contribute to and author open source libraries. We care about
having a good remote culture and bring remoters in quarterly.

We are hiring for three positions (full stack engineers feel free to apply to
Frontend and Backend positions):

* Engineering Manager ($100-160K): [https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/a9f1ad89-11f3-43aa-b94a-bc...](https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/a9f1ad89-11f3-43aa-b94a-bce4662cc9b2?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

* Junior to Senior Frontend Engineer: HTML, CSS, ReactJS, ClojureScript - [https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/089e5e4c-13e9-49c8-93a9-11...](https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/089e5e4c-13e9-49c8-93a9-11e7f5a8b78f?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

* Junior to Senior Backend Engineer: ClojureScript, Clojure, PostgreSQL - [https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/dd9f818f-d94c-4a0c-b97c-06...](https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/dd9f818f-d94c-4a0c-b97c-06e19f5939a2?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

We value diversity and believe the unique contributions each of us brings
drives our success. If this sounds exciting, we'd love to hear from you!

------
estsauver
Apollo Agriculture
([https://apolloagriculture.com/](https://apolloagriculture.com/)) | (Senior)
Software Engineer | Amsterdam, Netherlands | ONSITE | FULL-TIME

Apollo Agriculture is using satellite data to help bring modern farming to the
worlds poorest farmers. Millions of farmers globally don't have access to the
basic farm tools the rest of the world depends on for food production, good
seed and fertilizer. We sell these proven agricultural tools on credit, and
use satellite data and ML to figure out who we can lend to profitably.

We use Scala, Python/NumPy/SciPy (for science/ML), android and are heavy
postgres users. We're building great software for places with low reliability
networks and harsh environmental conditions. We're entering our third year and
we can't keep up with the demand from smallholder farmers.

To apply, send me an email at earl@apolloagriculture.com

------
julianlam
NodeBB Inc. | Toronto, Canada | Javascript Developer OR System Administrator
OR UX Designer | Part Time, Pref. onsite, remote OK

NodeBB Inc. is a small (under 10 employees) company that develops NodeBB, the
open-source forum software powering many communities online today. We took a
proven communication model (bulletin boards) and modernized it for today's
audience.

We're looking for either a developer or a system administrator, or a designer,
with skill crossovers especially useful (isn't it always...), but definitely
not a requirement.

Developer - proficiency in javascript, web technologies, send portfolio and/or
GH profile.

Designer - Adobe XD, familiarity with things like inVision, wireframing
concepts, would work closely with PMs. Send portfolio please.

System admin - Familiarity with BASH, cloud computing, would work towards
implementing best-practices company-wide and administering/hardening our fleet
of cloud servers.

To apply: julian+hiring [at] nodebb.org

------
adambrod
Haven Connect | Multiple Software Engineers (front-end, back-end) | Full Time
| Austin, TX | ONSITE | [https://havenconnect.com](https://havenconnect.com)

Haven Connect is a software company that uses automation and a deep
understanding of the regulatory challenges for affordable housing to get low-
income Americans into units faster and at a fraction of the cost.

We provide an online platform for the affordable housing community. This
currently includes an online application portal for low-income applicants, and
a CRM like dashboard for property managers to maintain a waitlist and
communicate with applicants over a long time period.

Technologies we use:

    
    
      - Elixir, JavaScript, ReasonML (for some internal tools)
      - React, Redux, React-Apollo, Webpack, Babel, Cypress
      - Postgres, RDS, Algolia, Twilio, Heroku, AWS
    

Full job descriptions coming soon, please email adam@havenconnect.com

------
bradwinj
Crown Equipment Corporation | Onsite | Troy, OH | New Bremen, OH

Crown Equipment Corporation is a leading innovator in world-class forklift and
material handling equipment and technology. As one of the world’s largest lift
truck manufacturers, we are committed to providing the customer with the
safest, most efficient and ergonomic lift truck possible to lower their total
cost of ownership.

We are seeking: Business Analyst SAP, Web Applications Developer, Software QA
Analyst, Software Solutions Architect, Business Analyst II Application Dev,
Java Developer

SAP|Java|Spring Boot|SQL|Junit|API Testing|Gherkin|UML|HTML|.NET|

You can apply directly at crown.jobs ([https://www.crown.com/en-
us/careers/](https://www.crown.com/en-us/careers/))

For more information, email us at recruiting.us@crown.com

------
acconrad
Indigo Agriculture | Back-end, front-end, DevOps, PM, Data Science,
Computational Biologist | Boston, MA | Full-time | On-site |
[https://www.indigoag.com/join-us](https://www.indigoag.com/join-us)

================

We're the fastest growing unicorn you've never heard of [0].

Indigo is revolutionizing agtech by offering better crops to farmers through
technology. Agtech is one of the most underhyped technology trends [1] and
we're serving a multi-trillion dollar marketplace services industry [2].

We're growing so fast that we have to add 35-50 engineers in 2019. Back-end,
front-end, devops, data science; you name it, we need the help (including PM
and UX roles - see all of them here: [https://www.indigoag.com/join-
us](https://www.indigoag.com/join-us) ).

Our tech stack includes AWS, Docker, Kubernetes (DevOps), Postgres (DB), Node
& GraphQL (back-end), React & Apollo (front-end), and Python (data science /
comp bio).

We also offer incredible perks. Free lunch (a rarity in Boston), massive
commuter benefits (both MBTA and bicycling), fitness reimbursement, ample
vacation; we really focus on and believe in both health and sustainability.

I'd be happy to tell you more, so feel free to PM me and I'll personally refer
you to the company.

[0] [https://www.builtinboston.com/2017/09/26/agtech-startup-
indi...](https://www.builtinboston.com/2017/09/26/agtech-startup-indigo-
boston-tech-unicorn)

[1] [http://stateofstartups.firstround.com/2018/#trends-and-
takes](http://stateofstartups.firstround.com/2018/#trends-and-takes)

[2] [https://andrewchen.co/how-marketplaces-will-reinvent-the-
ser...](https://andrewchen.co/how-marketplaces-will-reinvent-the-service-
economy/)

------
daveungerer
SimplePay | Ruby on Rails Developers | Cape Town, South Africa | REMOTE

The story (skip this paragraph if you don't like stories in your job posts): I
founded and continue to run this startup. Most of the team works from our
office in South Africa. However, 8 months ago I moved to Singapore for work /
personal reasons. I used to be quite averse to the idea of remote workers, but
seeing as just about everyone will now be remote from my perspective, I
decided it's a good time to start focusing on hiring for remote work. We’ve
hired 3 remote developers so far and it’s been a great experience!

SimplePay is online payroll software for South Africa, Ireland, Singapore and
Hong Kong. Our software lets thousands of small business owners (and their
accountants) run their payrolls without headaches, so they can focus on the
challenge of building their businesses.

Do you believe most SPAs are a pile of steaming crap, but wouldn't mind
digging into Vue.js for pages that will benefit from the increased
interactivity? Do you laugh when people give up the power of PostgreSQL in
favour of data stores that don't offer any benefits for their use case? If so,
you may fit in well with our mindset. The work will include: Doing direct
integrations with banks that offer good APIs; Expanding our API for other
systems to integrate with us; Adding new features; Optimising for performance;
Integrating with government systems; Squashing bugs; Eventually, the
opportunity to do some mobile development (maybe using Flutter).

Experience: Due to our full pipeline, we can only hire developers who have a
few years of Rails experience at this time, or polyglots who at least know
Ruby. Previous experience with remote work would be a bonus - we need people
who understand the challenges and can share what they've learnt.

Location: Most of the team is in GMT+2, and I'll be in GMT+8 going forward. So
anything from GMT+2 to GMT+8 should be OK.

Please mail careers@simplepay.co.za and put "Hacker News" somewhere in the
subject. I look forward to transforming the company to being more remote-
friendly.

~~~
theonething
Amen! I wish more companies would realize that SPAs are not the right solution
in many cases.

------
kevinwuhoo
10x Genomics | Software Engineers, DevOps, SREs | San Francisco & Pleasanton,
CA | Onsite or Remote (US Only)

We're a software group of 19 people within a biotech company of 380 developing
novel products that give scientists new methods of unraveling complex systems
like cancer and immunology. No biological experience is required, but if
you're interested, there are an abundance of opportunities to learn!

Last month, we announced a 2019 plan to grow by 50% in headcount and 200% in
office space. We also announced the acquisition of Spatial Transcriptomics
[1]. In 2018, we were found to be the #1 fastest-growing private company by
the SF Business Times with "an eye-popping 2,044 percent spike in revenue, to
more than $71 million in 2017 from $3.3 million in 2015." [2]

You can find out more about our massively parallel pipelines as well as our
visualization software at
[https://support.10xgenomics.com/](https://support.10xgenomics.com/). We
manage our pipelines with Go, develop analysis code using Rust and the
NumPy/SciPy stack, and drive our front-end applications with React/Redux.

We're currently hiring for all software roles. Details are on our careers
page:
[https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/](https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/).
Feel free to email me if you think you're a good fit for these roles or if you
just want to chat. You can reach me at kevin.wu@10xgenomics.com or
@kevinwuhoo. I strive to reply to all emails, regardless of whether they're
informational or applications!

[1]: [https://www.genomeweb.com/business-news/10x-genomics-
plans-l...](https://www.genomeweb.com/business-news/10x-genomics-plans-large-
expansion-2019-mulls-going-public)

[2]:
[https://www.bizjournals.com/sanfrancisco/news/2018/10/30/fas...](https://www.bizjournals.com/sanfrancisco/news/2018/10/30/fast-100-2018-10x-genomics-
gene-imaging-tools.html)

------
arbesfeld
LogRocket | Cambridge, MA | Boston, MA | Full Time, Onsite |
[https://logrocket.com](https://logrocket.com)

LogRocket is a logging service that helps developers fix problems in their
JavaScript apps by letting them replay bugs. Our product is used by hundreds
of companies like UserTesting, Carfax, and NBC to eliminate the guesswork for
developers as they fix bugs. We are a few engineers today and looking to
double our team in the next few months. If you are interested in joining at
the ground-floor of a venture-funded, fast-growing company, feel free to reach
out to matt at logrocket dot com.

------
faithlifedevs
Faithlife | Senior Full Stack Software Developer-Social Network | Bellingham,
WA or Chandler, AZ | Full-time | Onsite Faithlife is a tech company committed
to the Church. We build the world’s premier Bible study software, along with
an entire line of resources for Christian living: Faithlife.com (an online
community that connects Christians from all around the world), Proclaim (a
cloud-based church presentation tool), Faithlife TV (video streaming service),
the Faithlife Study Bible (the world’s most advanced study Bible), and more.
Faithlife is looking for an experienced full-stack engineer with the knowledge
and skills to help build Faithlife Groups. Faithlife Groups is an online
community that helps people find and create fellowship wherever they are. You
will be someone who can work well in a diverse environment of different
languages and technologies. You should have expertise in responsive web and
single page applications, but you will also have opportunities in the
services, data, and architecture overall. You should also be able to provide
positive technical leadership. Apply at
[https://faithlife.com/jobs/SeniorFaithlifeFullStackSoftwareD...](https://faithlife.com/jobs/SeniorFaithlifeFullStackSoftwareDeveloper)
or email devjobs@faithlife.com Check out all the developer positions we have
open here, under Software Development:
[https://faithlife.com/careers](https://faithlife.com/careers) Please note
that Faithlife cannot sponsor applicants for work visas.

------
bradavogel
Mixmax | San Francisco or REMOTE | Full-stack engineer or INTERN in Spring or
Summer | [https://mixmax.com/careers](https://mixmax.com/careers) We're a
fast-growing startup looking for full-stack engineers (senior, new grad,
intern).

Mixmax is the hub for all your business communications. We integrate with your
company's existing toolchain - email, calendar, chat, CRM, and more - to bring
all information into one place. This means we're syncing, storing, & indexing
hundreds of millions events a day into our system, and then building fast APIs
and delightful front-end UIs to make the data actionable for our users.

Try the product (it's free!): [https://mixmax.com](https://mixmax.com)

Check out our developer platform:
[https://developer.mixmax.com](https://developer.mixmax.com)

Read about our engineering challenges:
[https://engineering.mixmax.com](https://engineering.mixmax.com)

Our stack: Javascript, Node, Mongo, Elasticsearch, React, Go, AWS

Team fun: [https://instagram.com/mixmaxhq](https://instagram.com/mixmaxhq)

APPLY TODAY at [https://mixmax.com/careers](https://mixmax.com/careers).
Interview process: screen call, 1hr tech screen, 3hr interview.

------
famousactress
Elation Health | Software Engineer/Lead & QA | REMOTE & San Francisco, CA|
Full Time

At Elation we make tools for physicians and their patients that improve the
efficiency and fidelity of their relationship, and help to make the delivery
of excellent, proactive healthcare possible. We've got a number of roles
available in engineering, design, and sales. See them all here:
[https://www.elationhealth.com/careers/](https://www.elationhealth.com/careers/)

Specifically I'm closely involved with trying to fill our positions in
engineering. Looking for Engineering Leads & Software Developers (particularly
frontend folks!). Our engineering team is about half based in our San
Francisco office and half remote (remote for us is PST +/\- 3 hours). Tech
stack is AWS/Python/Django/MySQL/ReactJS. We have a great team full of people
that really value working closely with product, customer-experience, and
users. Lots of interesting problems to solve!

Apply online at the link above -- Also feel free to reach out to me directly
if you have any questions or are curious! I'm always happy to chat with people
about healthcare, startups, whatever. Also I'm in the Encinitas/San Diego area
in case you're close and wanna grab coffee. Contact info's in profile.

------
ashleywaxman
Asana | New York City, San Francisco, and Vancouver | Onsite |
[https://asana.com/jobs](https://asana.com/jobs)

Asana is a leading work management platform for teams, on a mission to help
humanity thrive by enabling all teams to work together effortlessly. More than
50,000 organizations and millions of users across 195 countries rely on Asana
to focus on the work that matters, including Airbnb, Disney, KLM Air France,
NASA, Uber and Vox Media. Our highly recognized culture spurs innovation and
business results, and for the last two years, Asana has been named a Top 5
Best Place to Work by FORTUNE and one of Glassdoor’s Best Places to Work.

We’re looking for outstanding people anywhere to help us innovate and scale,
and we offer relocation.

Some open roles:

* Software Engineer, Product, in Vancouver: [https://grnh.se/17c436191](https://grnh.se/17c436191)

* Software Engineer, Android in San Francisco: [https://grnh.se/7682b4df1](https://grnh.se/7682b4df1)

* Software Engineer, Infrastructure in San Francisco: [https://grnh.se/0b5a502b1](https://grnh.se/0b5a502b1)

* Engineering Generalist in New York: [https://grnh.se/4ffea1d61](https://grnh.se/4ffea1d61)

~~~
geekcool
Hi, how to apply? Your email?

------
nischal123
Klarity (YC S18) | NLP/ML Engineer | FULL-TIME | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE |
[https://klaritylaw.com](https://klaritylaw.com)

Klarity (Y Combinator S18) is building AI that replaces lawyers. Our product
analyzes contracts and makes changes our users need so that they can sign much
faster. We have multiple paying enterprise customers that are using us on a
daily basis, including a $100B+ Public Software company and one of the world’s
largest Private Equity firms. We are founded by MIT and Harvard Law graduates
and raised a large seed round from the worlds top angel investors.

We are looking for a brilliant NLP Engineer to join our core team. You will
love this job if you: 1\. Thrive in small teams (employee #5!) 2\. Want to
build and own a big chunk of the code base 3\. Hate doing the same thing over
and over again 4\. Will do whatever it takes to solve the problem (such as
using regexes instead of a DNN)

Our stack: Python (scikit, pytorch, spacy) Docker AWS

You ideally have: 1\. CS/STEM Bachelors/Masters 2\. 2-4 years experience
building NLP products 3\. Familiarity with Information Extraction & Sequence
labeling

Nice to haves: 1\. Experience designing data annotation pipelines 2\. Interest
in linguistics 3\. Experience with common NLP libraries (both deep and
otherwise :) )

If you’re interested, please email me (cofounder and CTO) at
nischal@klaritylaw.com

~~~
alehul
Maybe I'm wrong about the intention based on seeing NLP, but wouldn't this be
more so replacing paralegals, and serving as complementary to the lawyers? If
you are replacing lawyers, what's the value prop in your own words?

I love the idea of applying tech to law and seems like it has a lot of
promise-- the phrase "replacing $occupation" was surprising though, I must
say, as tech companies usually sugarcoat this with "empowering $occupation" or
something of that sort.

------
nicksnyder
Sourcegraph ([https://sourcegraph.com](https://sourcegraph.com)) | Software
Engineer | San Francisco, CA or REMOTE

Sourcegraph is building a better, smarter foundation for software development.
Our code search allows you to instantly search across all of your company's
private code to find what you are looking for (definitions, examples, error
messages, etc.), and our browser extensions give you IDE-like code
intelligence (e.g. hover tooltips, go to definition, find references, and
more) while you are looking at code in your browser, on Sourcegraph, or on
your code host. Software developers at big/recognizable companies around the
world already love, use, and pay for our product on a daily basis.

We are a small distributed team of mostly engineers who love to code. If you
are passionate about making the world better through software, come join us!

Stack: Go, TypeScript, GraphQL, Docker + Kubernetes

Master plan: [https://sourcegraph.com/plan](https://sourcegraph.com/plan)
Product roadmap:
[https://docs.sourcegraph.com/dev/roadmap](https://docs.sourcegraph.com/dev/roadmap)
Our code is open source:
[https://github.com/sourcegraph/sourcegraph](https://github.com/sourcegraph/sourcegraph)
Jobs page:
[https://github.com/sourcegraph/careers/](https://github.com/sourcegraph/careers/)

------
jjal
Field | Berlin, Germany or Abuja, Nigeria | FULL-TIME | ONSITE | Data
Engineer, DevOps Engineer, Senior Software Engineer (Backend) |
www.fieldintelligence.org

We work on child survival and access to life-saving commodities at scale by
designing and building products which make powerful supply chain intelligence
available to users in low-tech and poorly connected places. Along the way, we
have been developing a unique approach to product design for the next billion
and actually scalable offline-first web architecture.

Health logistics in emerging markets can be complex, requiring a multi-
disciplinary approach to problem solving which combines innovative technology
with process design, public health, pharmacy and boots-on-the-ground field
experience. The pay-off when we get things right though is unprecedented
impact as we are working in the fastest growing and most underserved places on
the planet. We're looking for experienced engineers to whom this kind of
challenge seems exciting, and want to dive in with us.

Our team works from Abuja and Berlin, and is experienced at helping out-of-
towners find their feet in either.

(Current, evolving) stack: React, Node, CouchDB, ES, Python, AWS, Travis

Culture: pragmatic professionals

Site: [https://www.fieldintelligence.org/work-with-
us](https://www.fieldintelligence.org/work-with-us)

say hi: jobs at fieldintelligence.org

------
MarkMc
Springbok Solutions Ltd | Singapore | Full Time | REMOTE | US$50-60k

I'm looking to fill two programming roles - both are full-time remote, but you
must be able to work at least 4 hours during Singapore office hours (ie. 9am
to 5pm, excluding weekends). You'll be doing remote pair programming during
this time, so you must have excellent English and a good internet connection.

Role 1: C++ / Objective C++ Programmer for Feather Apps - [https://Feather-
Apps.com](https://Feather-Apps.com)

You will help extend Google's Flutter library to run smoothly on macOS and
Windows. You'll also develop the front-end Flutter app in Dart, and the back-
end service in Java (Tomcat with MySQL database). Apply to: jobs@feather-
apps.com

Role 2: Java Programmer for Solar Accounts -
[https://www.SolarAccounts.co.uk](https://www.SolarAccounts.co.uk)

This is a client-server accounting application with SWT Java desktop client
and Java tomcat server. The focus is on security - it is the only accounting
software to offer end-to-end encryption of financial data. You must have
excellent object-oriented design skills. You'll be adding features to the the
SWT Java client, updating the website, and developing a port to Android and
iOS using Flutter and J2Objc. Apply to: jobs@solaraccounts.co.uk

------
dustinlakin
Popdog | Frontend/Backend Software Engineer | Santa Monica (Los Angeles), CA |
Full-Time | Onsite

Popdog ([https://popdog.com](https://popdog.com)) is a technology and services
company focused on fixing core problems in the esports and live streaming
industry. Our technical team is working to build the backend of gaming to
support both our talent (Inlcuding Ninja, Shroud, LIRIK, summit1G,
TimTheTatman and many more: [https://loaded.gg/](https://loaded.gg/)) and
streaming/esports as a whole. We are looking for talented frontend and backend
engineers to work with us in Los Angeles (Santa Monica, CA).

* Frontend: Typescript, React, GraphQL, Webpack [https://jobs.lever.co/popdog/0c6443a2-09c5-4a27-a536-2270037...](https://jobs.lever.co/popdog/0c6443a2-09c5-4a27-a536-22700373161f)

* Backend: Experience with Go, Python, Ruby or JavaScript (Typescript) [https://jobs.lever.co/popdog/3377b4f4-2b54-4a78-a9ad-1a40ed0...](https://jobs.lever.co/popdog/3377b4f4-2b54-4a78-a9ad-1a40ed003f52)

All Available Positions:
[https://jobs.lever.co/popdog](https://jobs.lever.co/popdog)

------
jdquantopian
Quantopian | Site Reliability Engineer | Boston, MA, USA | ONSITE |
[https://www.quantopian.com](https://www.quantopian.com)

Quantopian empowers amateur and professional quants to find alpha in trading
markets. We provide a hosted Python platform for free-form research of market
data, an open-source backtesting engine, and a large base of educational
material for quants of all experience levels.

We're looking for Site Reliability Engineers (SREs) to support our rapidly
expanding user base and build towards our ambitious product roadmap. The SRE
team at Quantopian manages the full cloud infrastructure platform that all of
our products and services run on. We oversee code deployments, monitoring and
alarm systems, databases, servers, containers, test infrastructure, and more.

You'll get hands-on experience with Python, Kubernetes, Apache Airflow
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81F8A6tHM30](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81F8A6tHM30)),
Postgres, MongoDB, and more.

Full details are here:
[https://quantopian.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0jw29](https://quantopian.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0jw29)

If you have any questions, I'd love to hear from you - jd {AT} quantopian.com
- I manage the SRE team here.

------
dasacko
BCG Gamma | Data Scientist | Boston, LA, SF, NYC, Chicago | Onsite Full-Time |
Visa OK

Gamma at The Boston Consulting Group is a team of world-class data scientists
and business consultants who specialize in advanced analytics. BCG Gamma
combines advanced skills in computer science, artificial intelligence/machine
learning, and statistics with deep industry expertise. We are a rapidly
growing team and are hiring data scientists – from entry level to directors.

What we're looking for: people with experience applying advanced analytics to
real-world business situations. Successful candidates have a deep
understanding of modern machine learning techniques and their mathematical
underpinning, are well-versed in a broad base of data
engineering/analytics/visualization tools, are fluent in popular
scripting/programming languages (especially Python/R), and have experience
developing end-to-end analytical pipelines.

Competitive salary plus excellent bonus structure and benefits package.

Read more here: [ [https://www.bcg.com/en-us/beyond-consulting/bcg-
gamma/defaul...](https://www.bcg.com/en-us/beyond-consulting/bcg-
gamma/default.aspx) ]

Apply here: [ [https://talent.bcg.com/apply/FolderDetail/Gamma-Full-time-
Ap...](https://talent.bcg.com/apply/FolderDetail/Gamma-Full-time-
Application/10020534) ]

The Boston Consulting Group is an Equal Opportunity Employer.

~~~
milosdog2
Is BCG Gamma hiring for devs in Chicago? I talked to a recruiter previously
and they said there were not open positions in Chicago

~~~
dasacko
Yes. Ask specifically about roles on our Gamma X team, which has more of an
engineering focus. Feel free to drop me a note at daniel@bcg.com if you have
questions.

------
zxc2000
Ritual.co | Backend (Java), Mobile, Web (React), Data Engineers, DevOps
(GCP+Kubernetes) | Toronto, ON | ONSITE, FULL TIME

Ritual’s mission is to digitize local commerce. We are a two-sided marketplace
connecting consumers to their local merchants to make the purchasing of goods
and service more efficient. Our initial product focuses on creating a social
food ordering experience that allows users to pre-order take-out at their
local restaurants. We make it easy to place group orders and have a coworker
deliver your lunch or coffee right to your desk. Our value-add for merchants
is to increase their order volume and repeat business. Additionally we provide
merchants with valuable insights into their local customer behaviour, allowing
for highly targeted local marketing campaigns.

We recently closed a $70M Series C round and are looking to double our
engineering team to 100. We are mostly focusing on intermediate and senior
talent. Come help us digitize local commerce!

Our glassdoor: [https://www.glassdoor.ca/Reviews/Ritual-
Reviews-E1195050.htm](https://www.glassdoor.ca/Reviews/Ritual-
Reviews-E1195050.htm)

You can apply at [https://ritual.co/careers](https://ritual.co/careers) or
email me directly at andrew.potapov@ritual.co

------
jelling
Maverick Retirement | CTO | New York City (NYC) | Onsite & Work from Home

Maverick Retirement, an early stage startup with traction, customers, and
funding, seeks a CTO to replace the founder (me) so I can focus on the CEO
role.

What we do: People want to use retirement funds to invest outside of Wall
Street, including in real estate, private companies, cryptos, and more. It’s
legal but complicated to do in a tax compliant manner. Maverick makes it
easier than anyone else.

Traction: \- Hundreds of customers for our Solo 401k product \- New IRA
product launching soon that will multiple our market size 10x \- Accepted by a
major NYC accelerator for the winter cohort

Requirements: \- Significant early stage startup experience \- Management
experience as a tech lead or higher \- 8+ years of hands-on software
development experience \- Hiring and recruiting experience \- Not a jerk

Current tech stack: \- Front-end: Angular 6 with Typescript (we're open to
switching to React and/or reducing the amount of SPA) \- Back-end: Node /
Express with Typescript

Culture \- Biased towards uninterrupted time to do quality work \- Mix of work
from home / office \- Low Kool-Aid

Apply here, please: [https://maverick-
retirement.breezy.hr/p/c71d6090b8b2-cto/app...](https://maverick-
retirement.breezy.hr/p/c71d6090b8b2-cto/apply)

~~~
kremdela
Really interesting problem. I'd love to chat more. But there's no open
postitions on your breezyhr link.

------
jldolson
One Health Company |
[https://www.theonehealthcompany.com](https://www.theonehealthcompany.com) |
Full-time | Palo Alto, CA

The One Health Company is committed to breakthroughs in cancer biology for
both canine and human cancer care. Sadly, about 6 million dogs and 1.5 million
people are diagnosed with cancer every year in the United States. To help
canine family members, we are bringing new targeted cancer diagnostic and
treatment options to veterinary medicine.

We are looking for engineers who would be passionate about one or more of the
following initiatives:

\- Analyzing and learning from genetic data, known drug targets, and patient
outcomes data to improve diagnostic efficiency and optimize treatment
decisions

\- Building full stack web and digital products that have positive impact on
veterinary workflows and companion animal care

\- Designing data pipelines, data reporting, and visualization tools

Tech stack: AWS, Node.js, Javascript, Graphql, Typescript, React, PostgreSQL,
Superset, Python

We'd love to hear from you at jobs@theonehealthcompany.com See our detailed
job description for more info:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/6uua8lcb3j65w16/One%20Health%20Com...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/6uua8lcb3j65w16/One%20Health%20Company_eng_HN.pdf?dl=0)

~~~
joshmanders
Is this open to remote?

~~~
jldolson
On-site/bay area is preferred, but happy to chat with anyone interested who
might not be local currently.

------
manglav
Amazon Video | Seattle, WA | ONSITE | VISA | Software Engineer

I'm the Hiring Manager for the IPA(a pun on API) team at Amazon Prime Video.
After you click the play button in our app, a huge number of services are used
to provide the client with streaming video. Our team orchestrates, aggregates,
and processes that data to provide the best experience for the customer's
particular device.

We are looking for multiple engineers, from recent grad (or equivalent) to
senior. Here's why you should consider joining our team!

* Flexibility of a Startup with Benefits of a Large Company

I come from a startup background and value personal responsibility. If you
have errands or need to work from home, as long as the work is getting done it
won't hurt the team. As a large company, Amazon also has excellent
salaries/health insurance, and will provide visa/relocation assistance.

* Learning

I am very focused on my team's personal growth. We have started a library, we
have brown bag/lunch & learn sessions, we have incredibly talented engineers
who have weekly office hours, but we can always do more. Feel free to make
suggestions!

* Scale

Prime Video operates on a tremendous scale - without giving exact numbers, we
are responsible for close to 10% of the world's internet traffic! The
challenges are vast and require strong design and architectures to scale cost-
effectively.

Reach out to me directly with any questions, comments, or if you just want to
say hi at `vmangla@amazon.com`!

~~~
af4ro
Hey @manglav, You might be interested in my profile and experience with APIs.
More information about me here: anshulsinghal.me I also sent out a formal
introduction to your email from 1997anshul[at]gmail[dot]com.

------
tbarbugli
Stream | [https://getstream.io](https://getstream.io) | Amsterdam, The
Netherlands | Senior Software Engineers | Full-time | EUR 60-70k + equity |
ON-SITE (NL)

We're looking for three developers to expand our core team in Amsterdam. Our
tech stack: Golang / Python 3 / AWS. We built and operate our own in-house
distributed database (Go + Raft + RacksDB + gRPC).

You can find more information about the positions on Angel List.

\- Senior JS Engineer -> [https://angel.co/stream/jobs/421542-senior-
javascript-develo...](https://angel.co/stream/jobs/421542-senior-javascript-
developer)

\- Senior iOS Engineer -> [https://angel.co/stream/jobs/434049-ios-mobile-
developer](https://angel.co/stream/jobs/434049-ios-mobile-developer)

\- Senior Python / Machine Learning Engineer ->
[https://angel.co/stream/jobs/268098-senior-python-
developer-...](https://angel.co/stream/jobs/268098-senior-python-developer-
machine-learning-stream-amsterdam)

Experience running high traffic services and maintaining open-source libraries
is a big plus.

You can also email me with any questions: tommaso@gestream.io

------
james-a
Artory | Full-Stack Engineer | Berlin, Germany | Full Time | ONSITE, VISA

Artory is the the Registry for the Art World and wants you to be a part of it!
Artory has built the world's largest repository of data for the art world.
Transparency and integrity is paramount in gaining the trust of the market and
becoming the go-to resource for artwork-related information. The Registry
enables partners (e.g. dealers and auction houses) to register important
events of an artwork, which serve as immutable, long-lasting documentation for
the artwork. Partners provide artwork owners with anonymous private keys,
allowing them to identify as the owner without storing their identity in the
Registry.

We ensure the integrity of the data with progressive cryptography and
blockchain integration. Our goal is to bring the benefits of public-key
cryptography and blockchain technology to the art market. We want to make
these technologies more approachable and easy to use in order to increase
confidence in both buyers and sellers of art.

We are looking for a full-stack engineer focusing on cryptography and
blockchain development.

Tech Stack: Python, Django, TypeScript, React, Docker, AWS

For more information and to apply, please see:
[https://artory.workable.com/](https://artory.workable.com/)

------
armadsen
Lambda School (YC S17) | 100% REMOTE (US and UK/EU) | Instructors (Web, iOS,
UX, Data Science), Sr. Full Stack Web Engineer |
[https://lambdaschool.com/careers/](https://lambdaschool.com/careers/)

Lambda School is an online, immersive program striving to make entry into the
tech industry more accessible by investing in human potential. We have
incredible backers including Y Combinator, Google Ventures, Stripe, Paul
Buchheit (the creator of Gmail), and more.

As an instructor at Lambda School, you'll create curriculum and teach bright
people eager to learn development. We have a growing set of courses, including
full stack web, iOS, Android, UX Design, Data Science/Machine Learning, with
more to come. Salary and benefits for our instructors are in line with
engineering roles.

As a senior software engineer, you will report directly to the VP of
Engineering, and will create software used by our students and staff every
day. We use React/Redux, Node.js, Postgres, and Airtable.

We are a growing startup founded in February of 2017. We currently enroll over
100 new students every month. Our headquarters are in San Francisco, but we
are a 100% remote company with employees across the continental United States,
and in Europe. We use Zoom, Slack, GitHub, and other tools to collaborate.
While remote, we work very collaboratively.

Apply here:
[https://lambdaschool.com/careers/](https://lambdaschool.com/careers/). If you
have questions, email me: andrew@lambdaschool.com.

------
bojo
AlasConnect | Software Engineer | Anchorage, Alaska | Onsite | Full-time

AlasConnect is a subsidiary of Matanuska Telephone Association, a
telecommunications company which services part of southern Alaska. AlasConnect
itself is a Managed Service Provider and has offices and clients throughout
the Fairbanks, Anchorage, and Palmer areas.

I run a small team of developers which writes and supports software for both
companies. All new projects are being written in Haskell as we standardize our
tooling.

* Functional programming experience would be nice, but not required. Happy to train passionate people into Haskell.

* No internships. This is a mid-career position, so a few years of practical software engineering experience is required.

* We are not in a position to sponsor visas, and therefore can only consider people authorized to work in the US.

* Unfortunately onsite is a hard requirement at this time.

If you are interested the official position requirements and forms are listed
at [http://alasconnect.com/jobs.html](http://alasconnect.com/jobs.html) under
the Programmer heading.

Please mail all applications/resumes to hr@alasconnect.com

About the interview process: We like to keep it simple. No coding tests, no
white boarding. Just a nice chat or two about your skills, interests, and
determining whether you're a good culture fit.

------
eli
Industry Dive | Scrummaster | Washington, DC | ONSITE

# Scrum Master

Industry Dive is looking for an Agile Scrum master who is curious and
motivated to join our engineering team. The engineering team consists of two
full-stack Scrum teams focused mainly on building Industry Dive's main product
— a series of mobile-optimized, consumer-facing news sites with an internal
content management system — by adding new features, fixing bugs and improving
performance. We are also cross-functional, so our teams have the opportunity
to work on many other projects, including data science products, mobile
applications, and dev ops. This job reports to the VP of Engineering.

Industry Dive strives to provide an inclusive and welcoming environment. One
of our core values is for employees to bring their unique perspective and
personality to a variety of projects. Your voice and the work you’ll do here
matters to your teammates, other teams within the company and our customers
and readers. More details at industrydive.com/careers/

ALSO HIRING:

# Full-Stack Engineer

# Interactive Designer

# Recruiter

# Business Journalists and Editors (esp with experience or interest in Biotech
or Construction)

More at
[https://www.industrydive.com/careers/](https://www.industrydive.com/careers/)
or email me with questions eli-at-industrydive.com

------
thejash
Sourceress | Machine Learning Engineer | San Francisco | Full-time | Local or
Remote | [https://www.sourceress.com/jobs](https://www.sourceress.com/jobs)

We strongly value personal growth, and want to help you grow into a great
engineer (or great engineering leader). We also already have some machine
learning expertise, so are happy to hire great engineers who are willing to
learn.

Our mission is to help people find work that matters. We believe that the
world is better when people understand the opportunities available to them.
Our human-assisted AI platform delivers great results to our customers
(customer quote: "I'd have a panic attack if you guys stopped existing").

Because of this, we raised $3.5M from OpenAI researchers and Lightspeed [2] at
one of the highest ever valuations coming out of YC. Our team has previously
sold companies, published machine learning research, has Dropbox's former
Chief of Staff, and previously worked at Google, Airbnb, McKinsey, etc.

Qualifications:

\- Are you empathetic, driven, and intellectually curious?

\- Do you understand the value of shipping quickly and of software
craftsmanship, and have the judgment to know when to apply each?

\- Do you enjoy collaborating with other developers and helping them grow?

Stack:

Python (Django), AWS, PostgreSQL, Typescript, React

To Apply:

email me at josh@sourceress.com

------
dhairya
Talla | Boston | Onsite | Multiple

About Us

Talla is working on creating knowledge-centric digital-coworkers for customer-
facing teams. At Talla you will be working on hard problems for conversational
interfaces (chat), rich text editing, annotation, training for AI/machine
learning, 3rd application integration and data visualization. You will be
working with the latest technologies within the frontend and backend
ecosystem.

Our front-end stack is centered around React, with a single page application
architecture and Ruby, Python & Go based backend services. Our products use AI
and machine learning to solve problems and provide advanced insights and
predictions. All the engineering roles at Talla are a unique opportunity to do
advanced user feature development and get exposure to the AI/ML domain.

Positions:

Front-end Engineer (2 openings, senior and junior. we will prioritize the
senior hire.) [http://pages.talla.com/careers/ui-front-end-
engineer](http://pages.talla.com/careers/ui-front-end-engineer)

Fullstack Engineer (1 opening, we will prioritize more experienced candidates)

[http://pages.talla.com/careers/ui-front-end-
engineer-0](http://pages.talla.com/careers/ui-front-end-engineer-0)

Contact

Please apply directly through our site. Feel free to reach out to me [dhairya
at talla dot com] after you have applied or if you have questions. We are a
small team and I am happy to refer applications.

------
andrest
The Farmer's Dog | Software Engineer | New York, NY | ONSITE, SALARY:100-160k,
[https://www.thefarmersdog.com/](https://www.thefarmersdog.com/)

The Farmer’s Dog is a VC backe direct-to-consumer pet health brand on a
mission to disrupt the $60 Billion pet food industry. Our products are human-
quality, personalised and manufactured on demand.

Even though we don't sound like a typical tech company we take pride in doing
software development the right way. We’re building a subscription based
e-commerce business from the ground up and have plenty of interesting problems
to solve. Our aim is to offer a seamless subscription experience through on-
time production, customised products and best in class customer support. We
have CI and CD processes in place and make use of docker-based microservices
via Iron.io. From building node APIs to solving bin-packing problems to
optimising fulfillment operations, we have plenty of ground to cover.

We're looking for a mid/senior Software Engineer who's comfortable writing
backend (or frontend) code and dealing with docker and aws. Our stack is react
(and redux), node, postgres, docker and aws. If this sounds like you reach out
at info+hn@thefarmersdog.com

------
rkrzr
Channable - [https://www.channable.com](https://www.channable.com) | Utrecht,
The Netherlands | ONSITE

We are a data feed management company that connects ecommerce companies to all
big online marketing channels (marketplaces, price comparison sites etc.) We
also optimize and synchronize product data, offers, and orders on various
platforms.

We currently have two open positions:

\- Frontend Developer [1]

\- DevOps Automation Engineer [2]

Our Stack includes: Python (Flask), Haskell, Scala (Apache Spark), PostgreSQL,
Redis, HDFS, Ansible, Terraform, Ember.js

We process hundreds of millions of products per day and offer technically
interesting and challenging work. We are looking for highly motivated and
skilled engineers to join our team in the center of Utrecht.

See [https://www.channable.com/jobs/](https://www.channable.com/jobs/) for a
detailed job description.

[1] [https://www.channable.com/career/frontend-
developer-24-40-hw...](https://www.channable.com/career/frontend-
developer-24-40-hwk/)

[2] [https://www.channable.com/career/devops-automation-
engineer/](https://www.channable.com/career/devops-automation-engineer/)

------
andrewljohnson
Gaia GPS | REMOTE, WESTERN HEMISPHERE | Software Engineers |
[https://www.gaiagps.com/company/jobs/software_developer/](https://www.gaiagps.com/company/jobs/software_developer/)

►► About Gaia GPS

Come build the future of outdoor maps. The entire team spends a lot of time
outdoors, which imbues the work with an unusual level of personal attachment.
Everyone (including support and marketing) contributes to the code. People at
Gaia GPS have done all the major thru-hikes, along with other outdoor feats,
and the engineering team universally hails from strong software backgrounds.

Gaia GPS is profitable, boot-strapped, and growing rapidly - we expect to
double revenues again in 2019 and grow the team to over 20 people.

►► Roles

We're mostly focused on hiring people who want to focus on frontend/middleware
at the moment, but we tend to prefer candidates who can deal with back-end
things like data structures, API, and SQL with ease. We're hurting for an
applicant with a strong iOS background in particular.

Apply here:
[https://www.gaiagps.com/company/jobs/software_developer/](https://www.gaiagps.com/company/jobs/software_developer/)

~~~
adcoleman6
Hi Andrew- I'd love to speak with you or someone on the team about the
writing/video/content side. Would that be possible? Thanks.

------
thematt
Blue Origin | Site Reliability Engineer | Seattle, WA | Full-Time | Onsite |
[https://www.blueorigin.com](https://www.blueorigin.com)

Blue Origin is developing technologies to enable human access to space at
dramatically lower cost and increased reliability. To accommodate our rapid
growth we have multiple openings for site reliability engineers who are
building the infrastructure that the company runs on.

Our SRE's bring a software engineering approach to ensuring systems remain
operational and scalable. You will implement the infrastructure that allows
for rapid development and iteration of software throughout the company,
including distributed systems, internal systems, and embedded software on-
board our rockets and space vehicles.

Our languages (used across the company) include: Python, Java, Javascript, C,
C++ Our tech stack within the SRE team includes (but isn't limited to): AWS,
Kubernetes, Docker, Datadog, Gitlab, Linux, Ansible

More details are available here: [https://careers-
blueorigin.icims.com/jobs/3439/site-reliabil...](https://careers-
blueorigin.icims.com/jobs/3439/site-reliability-engineer/job)

I'm happy to answer any questions!

~~~
nravic
are all your positions subject to ITAR restrictions?

~~~
thematt
yes

------
nickls
Invitae | San Francisco, Boston, New York, and Seattle | ONSITE | FULL-TIME

Invitae makes genetic testing an integral part of the patient journey. At
Invitae, you'll get to change patient’s lives on a daily basis, the scale to
impact millions and to live on the cutting edge of medicine. Sound
interesting?

We are looking for: 1) Senior Product Managers -- who have either deep
genetics or consumer web experience, come build the future. 2) Technical
Program Managers -- lead complex projects that span a huge set of technologies
and teams. 3) Senior Software Engineers -- front &| backend, we're building
distributed systems to handle the scale and complexity of genomic data.

I'm the hiring manager for the first two and sometimes involved in the last
one. Hit me up if you have any questions, or apply through our website.

More details: * Career Page --
[https://www.invitae.com/en/careers/](https://www.invitae.com/en/careers/) *
Senior PM --
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/invitae/jobs/1412977?gh_jid=141...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/invitae/jobs/1412977?gh_jid=1412977)
* TPM --
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/invitae/jobs/1468409?gh_jid=146...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/invitae/jobs/1468409?gh_jid=1468409)
* Software Eng --
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/invitae/jobs/888569?gh_jid=8885...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/invitae/jobs/888569?gh_jid=888569)

------
astranis
Astranis (YC W16) | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite | US Citizen or
Green Card

Four billion people do not have access to the internet. Astranis is going to
change that. We are building the next generation of smaller, lower-cost
telecommunications satellites to bring the world online.

Join us and work with top engineers who have flown things in space before. The
team is currently 35 people from SpaceX, Skybox, Qualcomm, and Google.

Roles we’re hiring for include:

* Embedded software -- write mission critical software that runs the spacecraft. No previous embedded or space experience required.

* Avionics -- PCB design, layout, bringup, test of mission critical electrical subsystems. Bonus: experience with fault-tolerant electronics

* Power electronics -- Design ~2 kW satellite power systems, including solar arrays and electronics for power regulation and distribution

* Thermal -- Design and analyze systems to reject sizable point loads without the aid of convection

* Aerospace/controls -- implement solutions to 6 DOF, non-linear control problems. Experience with spacecraft controls is a plus but not required.

* RF/Microwave -- work across a broad range designing and implementing RF systems at microwave frequencies, including LNAs and power amplifiers

* DSP/FPGA -- program FPGA hardware, develop custom DSP IP cores and integrate off-the-shelf IP cores

Please check out our postings here--
[https://jobs.lever.co/astranis](https://jobs.lever.co/astranis)

------
cnatoli
IDS | Data Engineer | Sydney, Australia | Full-time | Local |
[https://www.ids.io](https://www.ids.io)

IDS produces AVMs (Automated Valuation Models) for the Australian property
market - essentially, we produce a price estimate of every residential
property in Australia by running machine learning algorithms against our
property database.

Opportunity exists for a data engineer to join our small, growing, well-funded
team in Sydney. Your responsibilities will include working on our current and
greenfield ETL platforms, productionising algorithms developed by our data
scientist, and developing APIs to expose more of our data and insights to our
customers. We work from home 2-3 days/wk, and spend the remainder of time
pairing/interacting/laughing/working at our York St offices. IDS offers market
relevant salaries and the possibility to participate in ESOP.

Stack is a mix of Python, Clojure, Scala, R, PostgreSQL, ElasticSearch,
Redshift and a number of other AWS services (Lambda, Gateway, DynamoDB, ...)

Sound interesting? Email me at claudio@ids.io and we'll set up a casual coffee
chat.

Note: At this time, we are only considering Australian residents or those with
an existing right-to-work VISA for Australia.

------
dijit
Ubisoft Massive | Site Reliability Engineer (Infrastructure Engineer) | Malmo,
SE | Onsite, Relocation/VISA offered
[http://www.massive.se](http://www.massive.se) My team is looking for an
automation focused individual to help us release AAA games with the highest
possible reliability, while supporting the needs of the adjacent programming
squad. Our team is comprised of classicly trained sysadmins who have always
had a brush with automation, we work very closely with C++ programmers so
experience or willingness is helpful.

Our stack is primarily comprised of Saltstack/Python/terraform, an ideal
candidate would have enough Python experience to be able to investigate with
us and fix bugs with us in saltstack (and contribute them back upstream).

We also deal with Windows and FreeBSD, but knowledge in those things is not
paramount, typically we look for expertise in practical use of systems and
infrastructure, concepts that go beyond the implementation of a single OS. A
full Jobspec is here: [https://www.massive.se/job/online-infrastructure-site-
reliab...](https://www.massive.se/job/online-infrastructure-site-reliab..).

We have many other open positions for C++ programmers, Animators, Data
Managers: [https://www.massive.se/career/](https://www.massive.se/career/)
each offers a relocation package and an additional VISA if required. if you're
interested in the role I am posting about and do not want to apply the usual
way you can email me at jan.harasym <at> massive.se - I will be happy to file
it for you.

~~~
FuckOffNeemo
Letting you know the ink to the SRE position is broken :)

[https://www.massive.se/job/online-infrastructure-site-
reliab...](https://www.massive.se/job/online-infrastructure-site-reliability-
engineer-743999679856882/)

~~~
dijit
Wow. What a terrible omission. Thanks for correcting me, the link must have
changed when the title was altered. :(

------
nealrs
SpokenLayer | Software Engineers | Full Time | New York City | ONSITE | US
$120k-$150k |
[https://angel.co/spokenlayer/jobs](https://angel.co/spokenlayer/jobs)

SpokenLayer is hiring full-time software engineers in New York City (front-
end, full-stack, back-end, dev-ops).

At SpokenLayer, we turn content from online & news publishers into streaming
audio on Alexa / Google Home / iTunes using real human voices. We've acheived
product market fit and are ready to build processes & products that help our
team & business scale.

Our stack is primarily Node & Python, Angular, PostgreSQL, with a lot of AWS
infrastructure managed with Terraform. We automate repetetive processes, build
tools to shorten customer onboarding time, and help our partners reach bigger
audiences.

We're looking for creative engineers who know what they are doing, who want to
solve tough problems & build new experiences, and who can prove it.

It's a neat gig. We smile a lot because we actually like what we do. We pay
market & have great benefits. We have real clients. We act like adults. We
build products that people rely on & pay for. We review our code. We improve
and learn from our mistakes.

------
frederik_secfi
Secfi | Software engineer(s) | Amsterdam, the Netherlands | EUR 35-60k +
equity

We're on a mission to increase employee’s private company ownership by helping
them exercise their options - a complex and opaque process that typically
comes with a lot of anxiety and unanswered questions. Our tools help you fully
understand your stock options’ value and maximize their potential.

For example: one of the most complicated things for employees is figuring out
how much taxes they need to pay when exercising their Incentive Stock Options
or Non-qualified Stock Options. The tax planning tool inside our dashboard
does just that: [https://www.secfi.com/#gif-
container](https://www.secfi.com/#gif-container)

Complex challenges we’re working on next include: multiyear tax forecast
analysis, recommendation engine based on various sources and fantastic UX and
UI.

Things have been going very well here at Secfi, and for the first few months
of 2019 we aspire to grow the team 3x.

We’re looking for ten software engineers and two product managers to join us:
[https://www.secfi.com/careers](https://www.secfi.com/careers)

Interested? Please email frederik@secfi.com to get in touch.

------
ldelbeccaro
Honu | Founding Software Engineer | San Francisco | Full-time | ONSITE

## About

Honu helps companies automate new hire onboarding experiences designed to
engage employees from the time they accept their offers to the time they’re
settled into their new jobs. A positive onboarding experience improves
retention by setting employees up for success from the start, and automating
that experience enables HR teams to focus on building and improving culture.

## Team

We're currently a team of two. I'm CEO, and the only engineer. We plan to grow
to 8 people by the end of 2019.

We are an equal opportunity employer, celebrate diversity and inclusion in our
culture, and strive to help our customers cultivate and improve their cultures
as well. We like to have fun, encourage balance in life, challenge each other
to be the best humans we can be, and produce meaningful work.

## Role

We're looking for a Founding Software Engineer to own architectural and other
decisions, and potentially lead the engineering team in the future (if that
interests you). More info in the application link below.

## Stack

AWS, Postgres, Node.js, Express, Apollo, GraphQL, React

## Apply

[https://jobs.lever.co/honu/c1e595d6-a55d-4554-967a-985a8cf01...](https://jobs.lever.co/honu/c1e595d6-a55d-4554-967a-985a8cf015dc)

------
mkucia
VSR (part of NCC Group) | Senior Security Consultant / Penetration Tester |
Boston, MA | ONSITE

VSR is focused on providing quality information, network and application
security consulting services. We work with clients in nearly every industry
vertical and at multiple stages of maturity, from start-ups to large multi-
national enterprises. VSR is always looking to expand its team of experienced
security consultants so that we may better serve our clients and expand our
thought leadership.

Our typical security assignments include: application penetration testing
(web, mobile, commercial off-the-shelf software, products & appliances),
network penetration assessments, red team exercises, and social engineering.
Expertise in all areas is not necessary, however, familiarity with multiple
areas is preferred. A strong desire to learn and the ability to effectively
collaborate with colleagues however is a job requirement.

We're currently looking for Penetration Testers / Ethical Hackers / Security
Consultants. Check out our employment page at
[https://vsecurity.com/company/employment.html](https://vsecurity.com/company/employment.html)

~~~
medkamelbouzekr
Would you be open for remote work ? or at least give it a try ?

------
mapping_assets
Asset Mapping | Python developer | London (United Kingdom) | Full Time |
Onsite

Asset Mapping | QA (+ Selenium) | London (United Kingdom) | Full Time | Onsite

At Asset Mapping, we help make smart buildings that are cheaper to operate,
kinder to the environment and healthier to work in. For more details please
see [https://assetmapping.com](https://assetmapping.com) and
[https://www.linkedin.com/company/asset-
mapping/](https://www.linkedin.com/company/asset-mapping/)

We are looking for python back-end developer and QA (preferably with
experience in writing Selenium tests) to join our scrum team. You will have
opportunity to work with cutting edge of IoT sensors industry and tackle
challenges related to processing of time series data.

Tech Stack: Python, Postgres, Distributed systems, Docker

If this sounds interesting to you please send your CV to email address which
you get by running following in console:

    
    
        #!/usr/bin/env bash
        # Run below if you are on Linux
        echo Z3JlZ0Bhc3NldG1hcHBpbmcuY29tCg== | base64 -d
        # Run below if you are on Mac
        echo Z3JlZ0Bhc3NldG1hcHBpbmcuY29tCg== | base64 -D

~~~
UI_at_80x24
I really love how you have setup your contact. I'm a Systems Admin, and not
who you are looking for; but this both keeps your email away from the scrapers
and adds a small 'barrier to entry'.

~~~
mapping_assets
Thank you :-)

------
heydenberk
QuotaPath | Backend, Frontend or Full-stack Engineer | Philadelphia, PA or
Austin, TX | $70K to $140K DOE | Full-Time | On-Site |
[https://www.quotapath.com/careers/](https://www.quotapath.com/careers/)

Happy new year, y’all!

Sales compensation plans can be shockingly complex. Too often, salespeople are
forced to use unfriendly accounting software or to pass around buggy Excel
spreadsheets. At QuotaPath, we’re solving this problem in a new way by
creating a platform that’s built for salespeople, not accountants. Our
business model is unique, both consumer-facing and B2B (“B2BC”; think Slack).
Good UX and beautiful design are at the core of our process. The demand for a
product like this is intense and we’re working as hard as we can to deliver
features to eager users.

We’re looking for engineers to help us accelerate our development. If you’re
interested in having a huge impact on a small team, this is a great
opportunity. We’re well-funded, but we’re still only 8 people: 3 engineers, 1
UX and 4 others. I’m one of those 3 engineers, and I’m also the technical co-
founder. Please ask me questions if you have any!

Our stack is Python + Django on the backend, TypeScript + React on the
frontend, but we’re more interested in working with people who are smart and
capable than people from any particular background. If you have strong
opinions about using different tech, we’ll hear you. Like most startups, we’re
built on lots of open source tech and we plan on giving back. We value
building a culture of inclusion and transparency. We care about diversity and
hope you do too.

Feel free to reach out to me directly: eric at quotapath dot com

------
rogerdonut
HAProxy Technologies | Software Engineer, Systems Engineer | Waltham, MA |
Paris, France | REMOTE

HAProxy Technologies is the company behind the world's fastest and most widely
used open-source software load balancer.

We're looking for developers stretching across many spectrums: C, Golang, and
Frontend (javascript). We're also seeking Senior Systems Engineers (Linux).

Below you will find the job descriptions for each.

C:

We are looking to reinforce the development team of HAProxy and are looking
for developers who have solid skills in Shell, C, HTTP, TCP/IP and uses Git.
Knowledge of cloud environment is a plus. We are looking for people who are
not afraid of patching the Linux Kernel and who can quickly become autonomous.

Golang:

We are looking for Go developers with 2+ years of experience in Kubernetes and
Cloud environments, as well as load balancing. A Bachelors or higher degree in
IT is desirable. If you want to contribute to the software enabling
performance and reliability of some of the largest websites on the internet.

Frontend:

We are looking for an agile and responsible person to join our team as
Frontend (JavaScript) Developer. Our department’s mission is developing high-
performance, high-quality intuitive user interfaces to meet and exceed our
customers’ expectations.

Senior Systems Engineer:

We are seeking Senior Systems Engineers (Linux) to work out of our Waltham, MA
office or remotely in the EST/CST/MST/PST timezones. Knowledge of HAProxy is a
plus.

Please send cover letter and resume to careers@haproxy.com

------
mmalaguti
Jellyvision | Senior and Staff Data Engineers | Chicago, IL, USA| Onsite |
Full-time

Hello, we're Jellyvision Jellyvision’s award-winning software talks people
through important, complex and potentially snooze-inducing life decisions -
like choosing a healthcare insurance plan or saving for retirement - in
simple, helpful, and engaging ways.

We are looking for fun, passionate individuals to join the Data Engineering
Team and help us solve data and machine learning problems- Opportunity to be
part of a modern data & machine learning architecture from its infancy :)

Interested? Senior Data Engineer->
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/1045274472/?pathWildc...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/1045274472/?pathWildcard=1045274472&trk=job_capjs)
Staff/ Lead Data Engineer ->
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/1045277289/?pathWildc...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/1045277289/?pathWildcard=1045277289&trk=job_capjs)

or reach-out directly to marinaatjellyvisiondotcom

------
brianr
Rollbar | [https://rollbar.com](https://rollbar.com) | San Francisco,
Barcelona, REMOTE | Backend Engineer, Devops Engineer, Lead Product Designer,
Technical PM, Demand Gen Marketer

About Rollbar:

* We help tens of thousands of developers find and fix errors faster.

* Our backend handles billions of errors with low latency and high reliability

* Our front-end allows developers to discover and drill down across millions of errors in real-time

* Our open source libraries are used by some of the best engineering teams in the world, including Kayak, Twilio, Heroku, Zendesk, Instacart and Twitch

* We're a ~30-person team (SF, Barcelona, and remote) on a mission to help companies build better software faster

* Benefits and perks: competitive salary and stock options, medical, dental and vision insurance, 401k, annual conference budget, generous hardware and software allowance, casual work environment, inclusive team-oriented culture, rapid career growth opportunities, have fun and have an impact.

We're currently hiring for:

\- Engineering (backend, ops)

\- Lead Product Designer

\- Technical Product Manager

\- Marketing: demand gen, marketing ops, product marketing

To get in touch, please apply via
[https://rollbar.com/jobs](https://rollbar.com/jobs)

~~~
dustfinger
Are you only considering Ruby engineer for remote work? Would you consider
backend, core or DevOps for remote work?

------
siwatanejo
<still-unnamed startup in stealth mode> | REMOTE | 20-40h per week freelancers

Sorry for the vague description but I can tell you more about the product
we're building when you apply. Hopefully I can attract you in a sufficient way
with our tech stack (see below) and some keywords (blockchain, DLT, bitcoin,
ethereum, mimblewimble/grin, smart contracts, DAI, atomic swaps, etc).

Job positions:

\- Build engineer: you are a Linux-er who has some past experience building
deb or rpm packages, are excited about reproducible builds, and are willing to
learn (if you don't already know) new things such as snap or flatpak. gitlabCI
and/or AzureDevOps is a plus. (Might do some DevOps work after we come out of
stealth mode as well.)

\- Xamarin developer: C# experience as a minimum, F# desirable (we can also
mentor you on the transition from C# to F#), interested/knowledgeable in Rust
is another plus.

\- Rust/blockchain developer: experience in Rust, or smart contracts
(especially EVM or Ivy) is a must. Desirable to have experience writing
bindings or zkSNARKs.

Important perk for all positions: all the code/scripts you'll write will be
opensource, at least for the first 6months.

Write me at andrew.forsure@gmail.com

~~~
siwatanejo
PS: Abstain from applying if you have/expect a managerial/lead role. We need
manpower, not decision makers. (That doesn't mean you won't make decisions,
just that we won't pay you to solely make decisions.)

------
leilarosenthal
Top Hat | Software Engineers | Toronto, ON, Canada | ONSITE Full-time

We are hiring for a variety of development roles including: DevOps Engineer,
Sr Platform Developer, Sr Android, and Full-stack Web (Python, Django,
Javascript, React.js/Flux, AWS, Ansible; recently we’ve been practicing
Continuous Deployment on Lambda). Salary range based on experience from $80K
to $120K.

Top Hat helps professors make every lecture count by transforming mobile
devices into powerful engagement tools, inside and outside the classroom.
Recently, Top Hat has been building out interactive textbooks and creating a
way for professors to collaborate on authoring new content and sharing it
through our marketplace.

We have a great dev culture and some really cool problems to work on!

Check out our ongoing projects here:
[https://sites.google.com/tophatmonocle.com/engineeringattoph...](https://sites.google.com/tophatmonocle.com/engineeringattophat/home)

Apply here! [https://tophat.com/company/work-with-
us/](https://tophat.com/company/work-with-us/)

------
yoyoJosh
Stanley Black & Decker | Towson, MD | Full-Time, ONSITE | Firmware, Power
Electronics, Electro-Mechanical

Firmware -
[https://sjobs.brassring.com/TGnewUI/Search/Home/Home?partner...](https://sjobs.brassring.com/TGnewUI/Search/Home/Home?partnerid=165&siteid=20#jobDetails=819753_20)

Electronics -
[https://sjobs.brassring.com/TGnewUI/Search/Home/Home?partner...](https://sjobs.brassring.com/TGnewUI/Search/Home/Home?partnerid=165&siteid=20#jobDetails=820333_20)

Electro-Mechanical -
[https://sjobs.brassring.com/TGnewUI/Search/Home/Home?partner...](https://sjobs.brassring.com/TGnewUI/Search/Home/Home?partnerid=165&siteid=20#jobDetails=822195_20)

Multiple engineering disciplines needed for consumer product design. This team
develops motor-control power electronics, batteries and accessories for power
tools (DEWALT, Craftsman, MAC, Stanley, Black & Decker brands). Hands-on
engineering.

------
DanFeldman
Starsky Robotics (YC S16) | Gen. Software Engineer, ML Engineer, Data Infra
Engineer, Controls Engineer, Behavior Planning Engineer| San Francisco, CA |
Onsite | Full-time

Come build self driving trucks! Starsky Robotics is a fantastic place to work,
we're solving hard problems across the board and need help. We have positions
open for all sides of the robotics stack, and are specifically looking for
more Software eng. maturity for the platform and infrastructure teams. I
personally work on the platform/infra side and am looking for extra hands on
our data eng and testing infrastructure.

Blurb:

We're working to make trucks autonomous on the highway and remote controlled
by experienced drivers for the first and last mile. Our self driving trucks
will make roads safer while giving drivers meaningful work close to their
homes and families.

We currently run our trucks autonomously on the highway, with freight. We are
looking for awesome engineers who are comfortable working on a scrappy, driven
engineering team. The team takes an extremely active role in the development
and testing of Starsky Trucks on highways across the US.

We use Python, C++, and lots of bash scripting. We are a group of PhDs,
masters, bachelors, college dropouts, and high school interns all working
together. No matter your experience, we're looking for intelligent folks who
have a history of diving excitedly into new fields. Able to sponsor all visas.
All positions non-remote unless otherwise specified.

Apply online, every application is read:
[https://jobs.lever.co/starskyrobotics/](https://jobs.lever.co/starskyrobotics/)
or email me (daniel + @<company_name>.com) with any questions.

~~~
mettamage
I applied, I think you guys have an amazing mission.

------
vitiell0
Cooklist | Backend Django / Data Engineer | Dallas, TX / Remote | $80K - 120K
w/ restricted stock Cooklist shows you recipes you can cook with the groceries
you buy and will allow you to order groceries by choosing recipes you want to
cook.

Think Kayak for aggregating all the grocery retailers into one interface and
Mint.com for importing all your retail purchase data into a digital pantry.

We just finished the TechStars Retail Program and announced a partnership with
Target. We're a small team of experienced startup founders and engineers and
are looking for a backend engineer and data engineer to join our team.

Cooklist can connect directly to 77 grocery chains like Walmart, Safeway,
Kroger etc. and automatically download every purchase a user makes in store
and online. It uses NLP to match each product purchased to recipe ingredients.
Over 1,000,000 products are matched to 1,000,000 recipes.

You can see a demo video and find links to download the app for iOS and
Android at [https://cooklist.co](https://cooklist.co) or email me at
daniel@cooklist.co if interested

------
frequent
Nexedi | Lille/Munich/Paris/Tokyo | ONSITE | FULL TIME and 4-12 months
INTERNS. Happy New Year!! We are looking for new colleagues and trainees to
help improve our Free Software solutions. Our stack is FOSS only
([https://stack.nexedi.com/](https://stack.nexedi.com/)) and we use it to
provide custom industrial implementations. We offer neither fame nor fortune -
you do need to be idealistic and passionate about Free Software to apply
([http://www.nexedi.com/jobs](http://www.nexedi.com/jobs)). Candidates will do
a programming challenge and 1 interview (2 for full time). We're hiring for:

    
    
        - Nexedi | Python PyData and Javascript Project Developer | Munich | INTERN
    
        - Nexedi | Python PyData and Javascript Project Developer | Munich
    
        - Nexedi | JavaScript Severless Web Messaging | Lille | INTERN
    
        - Nexedi | Python AI and Big Data | Lille | INTERN
    
        - Nexedi | Out-Of-Core Numpy | Lille | INTERN    
    
        - Nexedi | Jupyter Lab Mass Deployment | Lille | INTERN
    
        - Nexedi | Resilient Embedded GNU/Linux Edge Computing | Lille | INTERN
    

About Nexedi: We are a team of 35 programmers (headquarters in Lille, France)
creating Free Software since 2001 and providing custom implementations that
range from collecting and analysing sensor data in windparks to managing
product flows in car assembly lines. Unique features of solutions in our stack
enable us to offer levels of scalability and durability required in industrial
settings. We participate in European research projects, contribute to open
source solutions and have time to play and experiment. We all use degooglized
Chromebooks, have a flat hierarchy, paperless offices and no meetings. We hack
in Python and (vanilla) JavaScript, plus golang and C if needed.

~~~
Brystephor
Hi, do you consider applicants from the US for your internships? Thanks!

------
robotmay
Pirate Studios -
[https://www.piratestudios.co.uk](https://www.piratestudios.co.uk) | Mid-
weight Developer | ONSITE | Bristol, UK | Full-time | Salary range of £32-42k

Pirate Studios is building music rehearsal studios in multiple countries, and
we're big on tech in our studios. We're the biggest rehearsal studio provider
in the UK and rapidly expanding abroad. We build our own studios that are open
24/7, and all booking is handled online.

We're looking to add a developer to our dev team right now. Being excited
about music is definitely a bonus, but we have loads of fun and exciting
programming projects in the pipeline. Ideas are welcome and many of our
improvements come from people in the business suggesting them.

Our current primary projects are in Ruby, JavaScript (React), Haskell, and
Elixir; with a smattering of Rust and Python in IoT and ML projects. We work
in small project-based teams on our various components, and we have dedicated
(and good!) project managers who help give us plenty of time and space to
focus on programming. Our current focus is around live streaming from inside
our studios and this would be the project you'd be starting on when joining.

We're looking for someone in Bristol to join the team working in our Old
Market office. Some of the dev team work remotely, but all of us are within
easy distance of Bristol (or London) and we meet up regularly to
discuss/work/beer together. Unfortunately we're not currently able to assist
in relocation to this area.

I'm Head of Development, and working for Pirate Studios is the best job I've
ever had. I'll go out of my way to make sure you get to build great things :)

Email us at tech-jobs@piratestudios.co.uk.

~~~
sfopdxnonstop
What benefits of the job counterbalance the low salary?

~~~
robotmay
This is a reasonable salary for the role and in the Bristol area.

------
hustlerforlife
Hustle | San Francisco and New York City | Onsite |
[https://hustle.com](https://hustle.com)

Hustle is a peer-to-peer text messaging platform that provides organizations
with an affordable, efficient, and effective tool to reach their target
supporters and customers. By facilitating two-way conversations, we help users
maintain genuine, personal dialogues with hundreds, thousands, and
collectively millions of people. As a result, organizations like Planned
Parenthood and Sierra Club can scale and humanize the way they rally their
users to action.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/hustle](https://www.keyvalues.com/hustle)

Our open positions:

* Senior Product Engineer, Back-end: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/hustle/jobs/1048318?gh_src=ceec...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/hustle/jobs/1048318?gh_src=ceec0be11)

* Senior Product Engineer, Front-end: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/hustle/jobs/1048297?gh_src=ceec...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/hustle/jobs/1048297?gh_src=ceec0be11)

Tech Stack: Products and services are built end to end in JavaScript - React &
React Native in front of Node.js over Mongo, which enables you to be as full-
stack as you want to be.

Read more about our diversity efforts here:
[https://bit.ly/2mYjFCm](https://bit.ly/2mYjFCm)

You can message Victoria Sian at vic@hustle.com to learn more.

------
lylo
FreeAgent, Edinburgh and REMOTE

[https://www.freeagent.com](https://www.freeagent.com)

At FreeAgent we help freelancers and small businesses be more successful by
putting them in control of their company finances.

We have built a multi-award-winning accounting app that offers full end-to-end
compliance, from time tracking to tax return filing. We're based in beautiful
Edinburgh and we're growing from strength to strength with over 75,000 paying
customers and strong YoY growth. Our NPS is amazing (68!) - customers love
what we do and our team get to make a real impact.

We're a growing team of over 170 people. The majority of our team are based in
Edinburgh, but we have staff distributed across the UK (50% of our engineering
team are distributed). We're going through a growth spurt so if you want to
help us make small businesses awesome at doing their finances, take a look at
our vacancies (more details here ->
[https://www.freeagent.com/company/careers](https://www.freeagent.com/company/careers)):

* Product engineers, mid/senior/principal - you'll be working predominantly with Ruby on Rails but you don't need to have experience of this tech - we'll get you up to speed.

* Platform engineers, mid/senior/principal - opportunities to work on large-scale refactorings, developer tooling, cloud migration (AWS specifically)

* Engineering managers/team leads

You can apply directly via the website but feel free to get in touch with me
directly (olly [at] freeagent [dot] com) if you have any questions. Happy to
chat!

(We are looking for __UK-based __full-time staff only right now)

------
fredley
Fresh4cast | Python Developer | £28k+pa + share options | London: Spitalfields
| Full-Time | ONSITE

Fresh4cast | Data Scientist | £36k+pa + share options | London: Spitalfields |
Full-Time | ONSITE

Fresh4cast is an early growth-stage company transforming the fresh fruit and
veg sector by providing accurate, real-time forecast-as-a-service across the
fresh produce supply chain. We are looking for a senior data scientist to come
and take over from the CEO and lead/build our data science team, and a full-
stack Python developer to join our CTO in building the platform, and
delivering to customers.

You will be our fifth and sixth team members, so we're looking for people
looking to develop their career quickly over the next few years and want to be
at the heart of a growing startup.

We are currently profitable, and are seeking to expand our successful platform
rapidly in 2019.

Tech stack: AWS, MySQL, Python/Django backend with plenty of Pandas.
Python/Keras Data Science and Typescript/d3 frontend.

To apply please send an email introducing yourself and a CV to
member@fresh4cast.com.

~~~
fredley
Sorry, the salaries posted are not correct. Developer £40-8k, Senior Data
Scientist £46-50k.

------
certsafe
Cyient | FULL TIME | ONSITE (remote for the right candidate) | Melbourne, FL;
Bangalore, India| [http://certsafe.com/](http://certsafe.com/) CertSAFE is a
software suite developed by Cyient for the design, development, simulation,
verification, and validation of safety-critical systems. CertSAFE features a
graphical development environment for a visual modeling language based on
dataflow/circuit diagram notation, a simulation engine and interactive testing
interface, an automatic test generator based on Satisfiability Modulo Theories
(SMT) solving, and more. As a member of the CertSAFE team, you will get to
apply your software engineering and computer science knowledge in diverse
areas, including programming language theory, graph theory, user interface
design, concurrent and parallel software design, and software test automation.
You will get to interact on a day-to-day basis with real-world users and
customers working on safety-critical applications in aerospace, defense,
transportation, medical devices, and other fields. CertSAFE is developed by a
small team with a Lean Kanban development process. We use a variety of
technologies including Java, Maven, Jenkins, Python, and AWS, and also
especially appreciate experience with functional languages such as Haskell,
F#, OCaml, Lisp, etc.

Positions available include Software Engineer (Bangalore, India), Software
Quality Assurance Engineer (Bangalore, India), Product Specialist (Bangalore,
India), and DevOps Engineer (Melbourne, FL). Visit
[http://certsafe.com/careers/](http://certsafe.com/careers/) for full position
descriptions.

The roles outside of Melbourne, FL will require travel to Melbourne, FL for
90-180 days to undergo necessary training. Visa assistance is available.

Interested? Email your resume to careers@certsafe.com.

------
BayLabs
Bay Labs | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | ONSITE Bay Labs is actively hiring!

www.baylabs.io

Bay Labs combines deep learning, a type of artificial intelligence, with
cardiovascular imaging to help in the diagnosis and management of heart
disease, the leading cause of death in the world. To achieve this vision,
we've assembled a team of experts in machine learning, visual neuroscience,
physics, medical devices, regulatory affairs, and cardiology.

We’re looking for people who will bring a unique perspective in defining the
future of healthcare with us.

Learn more and apply here:

Software Engineer:
[https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/e75caf0f-483d-4b8d-adf2-ef99a9...](https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/e75caf0f-483d-4b8d-adf2-ef99a9cc490e?source=hackernews)

Head of Engineering:
[https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/7a122f5e-dec1-4483-8417-b35a70...](https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/7a122f5e-dec1-4483-8417-b35a704c5749?source=hackernews)

------
jeffnappi
ClearVoice | Backend Software Engineer | Phoenix, Seattle or REMOTE (USA) |
[https://www.clearvoice.com](https://www.clearvoice.com) | Full Time

ClearVoice is a Content Marketing Platform and Marketplace. We make creating
great content easy for everyone. We have indexed over 100M online articles and
have identified and ranked 300k+ authors. We use this index to power our
transparent talent network. We supply all engineers with 15" Macbook Pros and
quality tools. Competitive pay, fantastic weather and low cost of living in
Phoenix (or wherever you live)!

Stack:

\- React - Frontend

\- Ruby/Rails - Platform API

\- Python - Crawling, Search Index, ML

\- Terraform+AWS - Infrastructure

Currently looking to hire:

* Backend Software Engineer ($90k-$120k)

* [https://clearvoice.workable.com/j/B2A0B579A0](https://clearvoice.workable.com/j/B2A0B579A0)

Mandatory Requirements:

* 3+ years experience as a fullstack or backend developer on a SaaS product

PS: Phoenix has neighborhoods with Cox Gigablast - full duplex gigabit
internet access :)

Interested in another role not posted?

E-mail jeff __4t__ clearvoice.com

------
gbanks
Digit | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://digit.co](https://digit.co)

Digit is a journey aimed at refreshing the interactions between humans and
their money. Bad financial habits create unnecessary hardship that derail us
from living our life to the fullest. We believe we can help people avoid some
of these hardships by combining recent discoveries in behavioral psychology
with technology.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/digit](https://www.keyvalues.com/digit)

Here are our open roles:

\- Full Stack Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/digit/jobs/922676](https://boards.greenhouse.io/digit/jobs/922676)

Tech Stack: JavaScript/CoffeeScript, Python, Node.js, React + React Native,
AWS Lambda, Spark, Kinesis, MongoDB, Redshift

------
michaelbuckbee
Varonis (www.varonis.com) | New York, NY | Marketing Demand Gen | Full-Time |
Remote

Varonis is an enterprise software company (B2B) that helps organizations
better secure their data.

This is perhaps not the most glitzy thing, but I really appreciate that:

\- The software does what it says

\- It's pretty unique in how it does it

\- Actually, genuinely useful to the people that use it daily

\- Helps protect basically everybody else on the internet

In short, it's something I feel really good about representing and I think
that makes marketing it much easier.

The Inbound group is fully remote, large enough to have an actual budget for
things, small enough to have some flexibility in execution and be open to new
ideas.

We're looking for a very hands-on person who can help increase the number of
inbound leads generated by leveraging the work of the existing content and
sales teams. We want to build intelligent multi-step campaigns that educate
and inform prospects as the first introduction to our company, explore new
campaign platforms and make smart data-driven decisions about what to pursue.

I realize marketing jobs aren't usually what gets posted here, but the people
who have really thrived at Varonis are both really technical (a third of the
marketing team are full stack devs who moved into marketing, myself included)
and adept at marketing. Our biggest wins have been when we've been able to
cross those two disciplines in a unique way.

If you're interested, please use the 'Apply' button on the job page here
(which also has some more details about the role)

[https://info.varonis.com/careers?p=job%2Folm68fwF](https://info.varonis.com/careers?p=job%2Folm68fwF)

------
jfarlow
Serotiny | Bay Area, CA | Lead Back-End Engineer (First SWE Hire) | Full Time

Serotiny is a synthetic biology design firm that invents custom proteins to
cure cancers and genetic diseases. We help design proteins involved in CAR-T
therapies, CRISPR systems and other multi-domain protein therapeutics. See
[https://serotiny.bio/notes/proteins/](https://serotiny.bio/notes/proteins/)

Industry: Synthetic Biology, Biotherapeutics, Bioinformatics, Genetics

Location: San Francisco ideally, limited remote

Stack: REST API written in Go, Javascript (Ember) front-end

Role: API engineer - refine & augment API architecture, develop data
structures and algorithms, help invent data-standards for synBio

Perks: Small credentialed team, flexibility, community engagement

Benefits: Health, Dental, Vision

Compensation: $100-150k + Equity

[https://serotiny.bio/careers/](https://serotiny.bio/careers/)

Happy to chat. My name is Justin, and my email address is my name at
serotiny.bio

------
jamespayneuk
Lendable | London, UK | ONSITE | £60-85k + Benefits

We are the UK's fastest growing consumer lending platform. Well-funded and
profitable after only three years, we're a small team of high performers who
have built outstanding technology to deliver real innovation in lending. A key
contributor to our growth are our Data Science team. To facilitate further
expansion and impact the data science team are seeking a Python developer who
will take responsibility for bringing internal Data Science products into
production. This is a greenfield role where the successful candidate will sit
at the intersection of engineering and data science. The role offers autonomy
on implementing professional structure to existing data science services. The
role would by its nature result in exposure to the data science project
lifecycle where learning new technologies and skills will be supported and
encouraged.

Tech Stack: Python, Kubernetes, Docker, Angular

Email nick@lendable.co.uk

------
speek
ODYN | Somerville/Cambridge/Boston ONSITE (our office is in Davis) | DevOps
Engineer [https://angel.co/odyn/jobs/241401-devops-
engineer](https://angel.co/odyn/jobs/241401-devops-engineer) (or email
techjobs@odyn.ai)

ODYN is modernizing the world of logistics. We provide visualization and
analytics of the movement of goods in the global supply chain by analyzing
data streams from container vessels, airplanes, and our proprietary tracking
devices. Our technology gives our customers x-ray like visibility into global
logistics and enables significant reduction in operating capital (read: saves
a lot of money).

This is one of the few massive industries ($4T) left that are left to be
digitized and completely optimized with technology. We have some funding,
customers, interesting strategic partners, and are growing fairly quickly.

Come solve hard problems with us.

------
amasad
Repl.it (YC W18) | Infrastructure Engineer | ONSITE | SF
[https://repl.it/jobs](https://repl.it/jobs) Repl.it is the first open
computing platform where anyone, even without needing an account, can hop on
and in seconds start executing code, build and host applications and websites,
and collaborate with other people.

Providing a service like this is challenging from all a scaling, security, and
billing perspectives. Furthermore, supporting the number of languages that we
do ([https://repl.it/languages](https://repl.it/languages)) is hard in both
tooling and systems -- we have to build generic protocols for executing,
debugging, authoring code.

It's a great time to be joining us, we're still 6 people, we reach more than a
million coders a month, and we're backed by YC and a16z

------
ericzundel
Square, Inc. | Software Engineer | Atlanta | Onsite |
[https://squareup.com/careers/jobs](https://squareup.com/careers/jobs)

Square's Atlanta office nearly doubled in size in 2018 and is still hiring for
multiple positions. We have back end, full-stack, and front end engineering
teams in the office building features for our Point of Sale systems as well as
backend services that power our payments platform.

\----

What we do:

Develop and support the systems that power Square’s products and third party
products. Develop and support routing and gateway support between Square’s
products and payment processors in the US and abroad.

\----

Why it's cool:

Our Atlanta office has a history of working on mission critical projects.
Infrastructure used throughout Square is designed and developed here. Day-to-
day we use Java, Go, Ruby, Javascript, and Objective-C. Our work environment
includes lots of Silicon Valley style perks, plus all the advantages of
working in a smaller office where everyone knows each other. Our office is
located in Midtown, close to Georgia Tech’s campus. Square’s products are
widely used by the general public, so you’ll be building features that are
used by millions of people.

\----

Who we're looking for:

Engineers familiar with Java, Go, or Ruby or another high level OO language.

\----

If this matches your background and interests, we'd love to talk to you --
email zundel+hn@squareup.com.

If you are a new or recent graduate, please apply directly on our career page
at the link above for the "Software Engineer New Grad (All Locations)"
position. If you are looking for an internship, please apply directly on our
career page at the link above for the "Software Engineer Intern (All
Locations)" position.

------
ejcx
Im a Hiring Manager at Cloudflare on our Security Team. We are hiring in San
Francisco, San Jose, Austin, and London. Our Security Team is looking for
folks with a variety of skillsets.
[https://www.cloudflare.com/careers/departments/security/](https://www.cloudflare.com/careers/departments/security/)
Our company is growing quickly, has tremendous impact on the internet as a
whole, and bringing to market some of the coolest and technically challenging
products to build.

We need help:

    
    
      1) Working with other teams to make our product great and secure.
      2) Detecting, monitoring, and responding to security alerts and incidents.
      3) Securing the platform and infrastructure that runs our 155+ datacenters.
      4) Working as a program manager to drive company wide security initiatives.

~~~
setheron
I do not see any job postings for San Jose specifically. Could you provide an
e-mail address to follow-up ?

------
kmg
Amazon Restaurants | Software Engineer / Senior Software Engineer - Delivery
Experience | Seattle, WA | Full-Time | Onsite

Amazon Restaurants (
[https://amazon.com/restaurants](https://amazon.com/restaurants) ) enables
customers to order meals from top rated restaurants in their area. Our teams
builds ultra-fast delivery experiences for delivering food.

As a software engineer, you will join a small team of engineers, product
managers and research scientists working to build ultra-fast delivery
experiences. You will own significant portions of the product and help define
the next wave of product features and system architecture. You will be part of
an entrepreneurial environment and innovate independently, launch quickly, and
have fun. Come cook-up something great with us!

If interested, please shoot me an email - kmganesh -AT- kmganesh . com

~~~
Manikandan
s/kmganesh . com/ amazon (or) gmail . com? Is this what you meant?

~~~
kmg
No need to substitute! I meant kmganesh . com :)

------
powertoolstech
Powertools Technologies | Junior Engineer | Lisbon, Portugal | Full-time,
ONSITE

Looking for a junior engineer for work on Electronic Design Automation
software tools, scripts and physical design kits. Candidate should at least
have (or graduate shortly) a 3 year university degree in engineering. Most
suitably Electronic/Computer Engineering or Informatics with good Systems
base.

Site: [https://www.powertools-tech.com](https://www.powertools-tech.com) .
Growing a small experienced team with international industrial and academic
track, willing to train new hire in fairly uncommon skill set. Candidate
should be capable of quality detail work, and have good communication
abilities, to provide support to international design teams in fabless
semiconductor companies.

Email your interest and CV to contact@powertools-tech.com, please.

------
KenshoJobs
Kensho Technologies | Data Scientists/Engineers across the stack | Full-
time/Onsite | (Cambridge/Boston)/NYC/DC/LA Kensho is a leading analytics and
machine learning company serving the financial, healthcare, and national
security sectors.

Kensho was the largest A.I. acquisition in history by S&P Global - we will
continue to operate independently and remain a distinct brand. We recruit
world-class engineers, data scientists, designers, scientists and researchers,
many of whom have PhDs in scientific disciplines. We have a spectrum of
opportunities in Harvard Square, New York City, Washington D.C. and Los
Angelos for individuals with the right scientific and computing skills. To see
all open positions visit:

[https://www.kensho.com/careers](https://www.kensho.com/careers)

------
chrisabrams
LedgerX | New York City | Full-time

LedgerX is the first US federally-regulated derivatives exchange for bitcoin.
We launched in October 2017 and to date, we have done around $500MM in volume.
Now we are are growing our team as we scale our trading platform and build new
products.

Roles:

\- Senior Frontend Engineer

\- Senior React Native Engineer

\- Independent Contributor Frontend Engineer

\- Independent Contributor React Native Engineer

Stack: TypeScript, React, React Native, Redux, D3, Node.js, Express, Styled
Components

We won’t quiz you on algorithms and data structures that you’ll never use
here. We prefer to discuss projects that you’ve worked and other relevant
material related to the job.

We also provide training and a personal development budget.

If interested please fill out this form and our hiring manager (not a
recruiter) will reach out:
[https://goo.gl/forms/q2EhfSKx1h1qkE1G2](https://goo.gl/forms/q2EhfSKx1h1qkE1G2)

~~~
bkotara
Just started working here. Awesome place with a great team! Happy to answer
any questions.

~~~
romeoagogo
What does 'Independent Contributor' mean?

~~~
chrisabrams
You are a self-starter: you have the ability to take on a feature request from
start to finish on your own. You have the talent of Senior level but you also
have the ability to break down (and ask for) requirements and communicate
effectively. When an important feature is coming up people want you to work on
it!

~~~
ydnaclementine
I'm reading this as the next step above senior (ie: super senior)

~~~
chrisabrams
Here it is, but it really does differ by organization.

------
loaneco_recruit
Loan Ecosystem Online | NYC | Full-Stack Developer | Full-Time | Onsite |
100k-130k | [https://loaneco.net/](https://loaneco.net/) Loan Ecosystem Online
is a platform that is transforming the way middle market loans are bought and
sold. The platform drives efficiency into the currently outdated middle market
loan syndication process. Our current stack is Ruby on Rails,
AngularJS/Angular Hybrid, PostgreSQL, Redis, AWS and Docker. You will be
working closely alongside our founder and CEO, and be a part of the core team
that shapes the company as we grow. Apply her
[https://angel.co/l/28JSu2](https://angel.co/l/28JSu2) or email your resume to
me at neil@loaneco.net

------
mikebabineau
Second Measure (YC S15) | SF Bay Area - San Mateo, CA (downtown) | ONSITE |
[https://secondmeasure.com](https://secondmeasure.com)

\----

Second Measure analyzes billions of credit card transactions to answer real-
time questions about consumer behavior.

Through our self-service analytics platform, we help our clients – some of the
world’s largest brands and investment firms – answer questions like:

    
    
      - Is Lyft gaining or losing market share in NYC? [1]
      - How many Tesla Model 3 preorders have been refunded? [2]
      - How dependent is Stitch Fix on its biggest spenders? [3]
      - (Check out our research blog [3])
    

We’re 50 people today - mostly senior engineers and data scientists. Two-
thirds of us are technical, more than half with PhDs.

We’re looking for other strong builders, especially those who can grow into
leadership roles:

    
    
      - Senior Frontend Engineer
      - Senior Data Engineer
      - Senior Data Scientist
      - (more)
    

I'm a founder (mike@). Apply directly [4] or email jobs@ and CC me.

[1] [http://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Lyft-gets-
boost-...](http://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Lyft-gets-boost-from-
Uber-s-travails-11262651.php)

[2] [https://www.recode.net/2018/6/4/17414496/nearly-a-quarter-
of...](https://www.recode.net/2018/6/4/17414496/nearly-a-quarter-of-teslas-
model-3-reservation-deposits-in-the-u-s-have-supposedly-been-refunded)

[3]
[http://blog.secondmeasure.com/2017/12/07/whales/](http://blog.secondmeasure.com/2017/12/07/whales/)

[4]
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/secondmeasure](https://boards.greenhouse.io/secondmeasure)

------
wesleyabbey
Drizly | Boston, MA | Full Stack & Front-end Software Engineers | ONSITE

[https://www.drizly.com](https://www.drizly.com)

We're an alcohol marketplace and the best way to shop for beer, wine, and
spirits.

Our customers trust us to be part of their lives – their celebrations,
parties, dinners and quiet nights at home. We partner with the best retail
stores in over 100 cities across North America to serve up the best buying
experience.

* One of the hottest startups in Boston

* The worlds largest alcohol marketplace

* Funding: Closed our Series C at $35M, led by Tiger Global

* Core Stack: React/Redux, GraphQL, Ruby on Rails, AWS, Python

* Looking for Senior Full Stack Engineers, Senior Front-end Engineers, & Mid-level Software Engineers

[https://jobs.lever.co/drizly](https://jobs.lever.co/drizly)

------
jonathanmarcus
Staked | Boston or New York | Full Time + Onsite

Staked operates highly available and highly secure, institutional grade
staking infrastructure for leading proof-of-stake (PoS) protocols. Our
infrastructure is deployed in a multi-tier signing and listening cloud
configuration using Kubernetes that combines geographic diversity and
redundancy across on premise data centers and cloud providers. We are well
funded by leading cryptocurrency funds, and have significant customer traction
and early momentum.

Open Positions: Full-Stack Web Developer, Security Engineer, Smart Contracts
Engineer and Blockchain Engineer

To apply, please visit [https://staked.us/jobs/](https://staked.us/jobs/) or
email jonathan at staked dot us directly.

------
wowi42
10TEN | Frontend Engineers, Backend Engineers, iOS Engineers, Android
Engineers | REMOTE | Full-time | [https://10ten.ae](https://10ten.ae)

10TEN is a tech agency, based in Dubai. We are building our own products (like
[https://barrio.ae](https://barrio.ae)) and helping companies to improve their
tech.

Frontend: Typescript, Angular 7, SCSS, Angular Universal

Backend: Typescript, serverless, Python, Django (coming soon: Kotlin, Rust,
Erlang)

iOS: Swift 4

Android: Kotlin

Infrastructure: AWS Lambda/DynamoDB/S3, PostgreSQL, RabbitMQ, Minio, FreeBSD,
Archlinux, Clever Cloud, Scaleway

We're looking for people who can build systems at scale and are extremely
focus on quality.

If you are interested to learn more about the roles, feel free to contact me
at loic@10ten.ae .

------
JustinGarrison
Disney Streaming Services (formerly BAMTECH Media) | SRE/Infrastructure
Engineer | REMOTE (US) or New York, NY | Full time

Looking to add 1 person to the infrastructure team supporting and building
Disney's streaming service (Disney+) in AWS.

Currently support many different streaming platforms including ESPN+, NHL,
MLB, MLS, PlayStation Vue, HULU live, Twitter live streaming, and more.

Lots of exciting changes coming this year and plenty to learn.

Apply here: [https://jobs.disneycareers.com/job/new-
york/infrastructure-e...](https://jobs.disneycareers.com/job/new-
york/infrastructure-engineer/391/10170437) Email or DM me questions:
justin.garrison@disneystreaming.com or @rothgar on Twitter

------
beders
Sematell | Clojure Developer | Saarbrücken, partially REMOTE, Germany |

Sematell is Europe's leading provider of call-center Response Management
software. We do e-mails, social media postings even fax & letters and help our
customers help their customers to the best answer as quickly as possible. We
use AI, rule engines, scheduling engines, steam engines.

We are looking for an experienced Clojure developer who would help us shape
the next generation of our platform, starting from scratch, going full SaaS
and world-wide.

Reqs: Proven Clojure experience. The ideal candidate has some background in
Java Enterprise Software and is aware of the challenges in shifting mind-sets
to functional, cloud-first systems.

Get in touch at jochen dot bedersdorfer at sematell dot com.

------
petersand
Modular Science | Hardware Generalist | Onsite | San Francisco, CA

Modular Science (YC S17) is building robots for outdoor vegetable farming.
We're automating the entire growing cycle: planting, watering, weeding, and
harvesting. Our goal is to make it easier to do sustainable farming. Our daily
work involves Python, Arduinos, RTK GPS, stepper motors, water valves, and
muddy fields.

We're looking for someone with mechanical and/or electrical experience to join
the founding team as the first full-time employee. Compensation will include
meaningful equity. If you're interested in helping us improve farming, please
send a short note and a resume to jobs@modularscience.com.

------
aamar
Frame Health | Senior/Lead Developer | Los Angeles or Boston | Full-
time/Contract | ONSITE or possibl REMOTE |
[https://www.framehealth.com](https://www.framehealth.com)

Frame Health brings the power of behavioral and personality science to enhance
many aspects of health care, leading to better outcomes, economics, and
patient happiness. Our small company has recently launched several new
partnerships with leading national healthcare organizations.

We're seeking strong generalist technologists with a data science interest or
background. Technologies: Ruby/Rails, Python, Javascript, and React.

Please email: developerjobs@framehealth.com.

~~~
marcinzm
Your website seems to be down right now.

~~~
aamar
Thanks—[http://www.framehealth.com](http://www.framehealth.com) works. Sorry
for our error.

------
F9Teams
F9 Teams | Software Engineer | Java | Boston | Onsite (or remote with up to
80% travel for the first 3 months) |
[https://f9teams.com/](https://f9teams.com/)

F9 Teams has partnered with Kessel Run, a flagship software development
organization, that’s been tasked with rapidly modernizing the way we build,
deploy, scale, and run software in support of operations around the globe.

\- Focus on scale, automation, and high-availability platforms for members
around the globe

\- Introduce modern cloud best-practices to the redesign of complex, mission-
critical platforms

To apply:

allyssa at f9teams dot com

or:

[https://f9teams.com/#jobs](https://f9teams.com/#jobs)

------
savrajsingh
Daily Harvest | [https://www.daily-harvest.com](https://www.daily-harvest.com)
| jobs: Software Engineer + more | New York City, NY or Princeton, NJ | Full-
time Onsite | [https://www.daily-harvest.com/careers](https://www.daily-
harvest.com/careers) contact me at savraj@ [our domain] and mention HN in the
subject line! Based in NYC we are a rapidly growing startup sending out
thousands of products to happy customers each week. Everyone around you --
especially the non-techies in your life -- will at least try, if not
consistently enjoy the frozen superfood eats that your work at Daily Harvest
will deliver! Our 50+ flavor combinations of smoothies, overnight oats, chia
parfaits, and harvest bowls are co-created by our team of chefs and
nutritionists and come packed with organic fruits and vegetables, and no added
sugar or preservatives. As a member of our software engineering team, you’ll
craft and ship the code that powers our entire business -- from user-facing
UI, to code that interfaces with our shipping providers, to inventory and
supply chain management at scale. You’ll be working with a team of friendly,
easy-going engineers. Your qualifications - 3+ years of experience in software
development roles - Experience with Python-powered web-apps (Flask, Jinja,
Google Cloud, Google App Engine, Stripe) - MySQL, Google Cloud SQL, PeeWee ORM
- Experience with Git, PyTest, Travis, and deployments to Google Cloud.

------
Signalrecruit
Signal | Remote (US only) | Full-Time |
[https://signal.org](https://signal.org)

Let's start off the New Year right!! Signal Messenger is making private
communication simple. As an Open Source project supported by grants and
donations, Signal can put users first. There are no ads, no affiliate
marketers, no creepy tracking. Just open technology for a fast, simple, and
secure messaging experience. We design open protocols, develop Open Source
software, and give it away for free.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/signal](https://www.keyvalues.com/signal)

Here are our open roles:

\- Server Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/2a5fee8b-5875-46d4-a41d-773a28a...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/2a5fee8b-5875-46d4-a41d-773a28a6b553?lever-
source=KeyValues)

\- Android Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/cc2a16be-b9aa-496e-ba2c-cf8ba36...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/cc2a16be-b9aa-496e-ba2c-cf8ba3672267?lever-
source=KeyValues)

\- Desktop Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/6cbff26c-290a-4e74-a56f-78e9783...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/6cbff26c-290a-4e74-a56f-78e9783f3f90?lever-
source=KeyValues)

\- iOS Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/5d866dff-b979-4a90-9a53-f581eee...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/5d866dff-b979-4a90-9a53-f581eee730d0?lever-
source=KeyValues)

\- Product Designer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/4ad12dc0-e337-44bc-a995-3c7aa28...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/4ad12dc0-e337-44bc-a995-3c7aa28f9d2d?lever-
source=KeyValues)

Tech Stack: iOS team: Swift & Objective-C. Android team: Java. Desktop team:
Electron, web stack (js, css, etc.). Server team: Java, AWS, devops.

Also, feel free to email resumes to workwithus@signal.org

~~~
pilom
Why do you require a CS degree for your developer positions? Bad experience in
the past or just to give your hiring managers a filter?

------
vcolano
Concerto Health AI | [http://precisionhealth.ai/were-
hiring/](http://precisionhealth.ai/were-hiring/) | New York, NY or Boston, MA
| ONSITE | Full-time

Concerto Health AI is building a team of healthcare and AI experts to break
down data silos and make the world’s cancer data actionable. We have a multi-
disciplinary group of people from top healthcare and data companies working
together to build value for the cancer ecosystem.

\----

stack: python, making heavy use of numpy/pandas/scipy - SQL - AWS

\----

Positions available:

\- Sr. ML/Backend Engineer

\- Data Scientist

\- Healthcare Data Scientist

\- Technical Project Manager

------
edizon
Textio | Seattle, WA USA | Full-Time | On-Site

Selected as Washington's #1 Place to work! At Textio, we're changing the way
people write. We predict how your writing will perform based on previous real-
world results from similar documents. We have some of the largest companies in
the world as customers, and we're hiring engineers across the board to help us
solve difficult problems. We have a tight-knit, friendly, and experienced
team, an incredible product, and a bright future.

Buzzwords for Keyword Searchers: AI, NLP, Machine Learning, ReactJS, SaaS

All Textio careers -
[https://textio.com/careers/](https://textio.com/careers/) Check out our team
- [https://textio.com/team/](https://textio.com/team/)

Open Roles: Director of Data Acquisition, Frontend Engineer-Applications Team,
Full Stack Engineer-Applications Team, Senior Data Platform Software Engineer,
Senior Frontend Engineer-Applications Team, Senior Full Stack Engineer-
Applications Team, Senior NLP Software Engineer, Senior DevOps Engineer,
Senior Software Engineer-Backend Software Engineer-Backend, IT Support
Technician, Senior Data Journalist, VP of Marketing, VP of Sales, VP of
Business Development, Senior UX Designer, Product Manager, Senior Product
Manager,Product Marketing Manager, Market Development Representative, Customer
Success Engineer, Account Manager

------
xstealth
Xstealth | London, Bengaluru | Engineers -> ML(1), Backend(1) & Frontend(1) |
Full-time | Onsite / Remote-considered | Equity 0.15% - 1%

We are a stealth technology startup which is ‘atleast’ 10x ahead than nearest
funded competitor ( >$3 million ). Our demos have been delivering _‘WOWs’_. We
are angel funded by well known founders. And based out of UK & India
(Bengaluru) and SF (soon). Our product’s horizons have kept expanding since
early POC. Hence, we are looking for true freaks in Node.js and Machine
learning to join us and help build a platform which will power _' a million
new solutions'_.

    
    
      Backend Engineer :
      * You are a rockstar node.js backend engineer or have sufficient aspiration-and-promise to be one.
      * APIs, SQL, NoSQL.
      * Docker / Kubernetes.
      * Apache Kafka.
      * Serverless.
    
      Frontend Engineer :
      * You are a rockstar frontend engineer or have sufficient aspiration-and-promise to be one.
      * Vue.js (React considered) / HTML / CSS
      * Demonstrable skills / experience / portfolio.
      * Desired : Eye for UX and Electron experience
    
      Machine Learning Engineer :
      * Prior experience in Recurrent Neural Networks
      * Demonstrable skills / expertise in Machine Learning or
      * Relevant PhD 
      * This is fully a hands on role.
    
      If this spikes your interest email us at : admin@xstealth.space
      * With your resume and brief description about your interests.
      * And relevant links to your portfolio.

~~~
skyde
what us your startup, working on. What is the (service / product) it's
selling?

~~~
niklasrde
Probably won't be disclosed if they're in 'stealth' mode

------
alexnewman
HCaptcha/Imachine | Anywhere although we have offices in San Francisco |
Remote Friendly | [https://www.hcaptcha.com](https://www.hcaptcha.com)
[https://hmt.ai](https://hmt.ai) [https://imachine.com](https://imachine.com)
| We specialize in deep learning and visual domain machine learning at
scale.Our scientists and engineers scale solutions for top global companies.
HMT is a new approach to human-level machine intelligence: letting machines
ask us directly for the data they need to improve. HUMAN Exchanges maintain an
order book of job requests, matching labor with demand. We already have
numerous applications such as hcaptcha.com using our HMT protocol. | We are
hiring for all positions. Data Scientists, Product Management and Software
Engineering. Additionally , we are looking at hiring unity engineers for new
platforms.

Tech Stack: We mostly use python and javascript but we have a bit of rust when
we need to be more explicit.We are not afraid of other languages when it's
appropriate.

For more details visit:
[https://www.imachines.com/jobs](https://www.imachines.com/jobs)
[https://hcaptcha.com/jobs](https://hcaptcha.com/jobs)

but it would be fastest to message me personally at alex@imachine.com

------
caust1c
Segment | Engineering | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite Segment is
building the customer data platform for everyone. We transform data and route
to over 200 different integrations, adding new ones every day. We're
processing billions of events daily and maintain the analytics infrastructure
for companies like DigitalOcean, Instacart, New Relic, and Docker. Our goal is
to help companies learn from how their users interact with the products to
build even better products. We also like to share our work and what we learn,
here are some recent examples:

    
    
      - https://segment.com/blog/we-test-in-production-you-should-too
    
      - https://segment.com/blog/secure-access-to-100-aws-accounts
    
      - https://segment.com/blog/why-status-codes-matter-in-data-delivery
      
      - https://segment.com/blog/goodbye-microservices
    
      - https://open.segment.com

We have a modern stack consisting of Go (golang), AWS ECS, Docker, Javascript,
React, GraphQL, Kafka, and others! If any of this sounds interesting, we'd
love to hear from you! Check out our open positions at
[https://segment.com/engineering#jobs](https://segment.com/engineering#jobs)
If you have specific questions, feel free to reach out to me directly alan ⒜
segment.com (but please do apply on the site).

------
vnchr
StockX | Detroit | Full-time ONSITE |
[https://stockx.com/jobs](https://stockx.com/jobs) From HR:

StockX is the world’s first 'stock market of things' for high-demand, limited
edition sneakers, streetwear, watches, and handbags. Launching in 2016, our
live marketplace allows users to anonymously buy and sell limited edition
consumer products with stock market-like visibility.

From an engineer:

    
    
      - Kanye West, Snoop Dogg and Ice Cube all visited our offices in the last month. Snoop took pictures with people. 
      - We're well funded, growing fast. Just closed Detroit's largest VC round ($44MM from GV, Battery). 
      - Engineering team is doubling to 120ish in the next 6 months.
      - Link above has some job descriptions and ways to apply.
      - Our edge team is doing cool stuff with serverless. We're over a billion invocations of our lambda functions a month. 

Tech StackX: \- Clients: iOS with Swift + Android moving from Java to Kotlin +
React/Redux on web \- Edge/Serverless: Cloudflare (workers are coming!), AWS
API Gateway, AWS Lambdas (Node.js), DynamoDB/Redis for caching \- Backend:
PHP/MySQL moving to Node.js and Go microservices with Kubernetes, Redis,
Postgres, other things \- DevOps: AWS! Terraform! So many things! \- Other:
Really depends on the team. There's autonomy to try new things. What do you
want to use?

~~~
igotsideas
Being a sneaker head, I wish there was a remote position.

~~~
vnchr
Oof, yeah. We're not there yet. Definitely bug me with any ideas you have :-)
The intersection of sneakers and tech is a fun one.

------
dialpad
Dialpad | Full Stack Product Engineers | Backend Product Engineers | Frontend
Product Engineers | Vancouver, BC, Canada | San Francisco, CA, USA | $119,000
- 159,000 + benefits | Full-time | INTERNS | ONSITE |
[https://www.dialpad.com/](https://www.dialpad.com/)

Dialpad is the cloud based phone system that powers voice, video, and messages
all from a single platform. With a beautifully intuitive interface that works
on your existing devices, your phone system is finally as adaptable as your
team.

At Dialpad, we're a team of do-ers. A team that thinks outside the box and
when that doesn't work, we reinvent it. We don't settle for the status quo and
neither do the things we build. Led by the same minds behind Google Voice, we
build products that get businesses talking—whether it's across the hall,
street, or country.

With $120 million in funding from ICONIQ Capital, Google Ventures, Andreessen
Horowitz, Scale Ventures and other top VC’s Dialpad attracts top engineers
from companies like Microsoft and Google, and every member of our team plays
an essential role in creating dynamic products that doesn’t just combine
design and mobility but works with you wherever productivity may strike.

Stack: JS (Vue.js, Backbone), Python, Google Cloud

See the full job descriptions and apply here:
[https://www.dialpad.com/jobs](https://www.dialpad.com/jobs)

------
farmdog
STRIVR | Software Engineer | Menlo Park, CA or Seattle, WA | Full-Time |
[https://www.strivr.com/careers](https://www.strivr.com/careers)

STRIVR just announced a deal with Walmart where we are helping to train all of
their employees! We are managing VR devices and building VR content on a large
scale and have some very interesting problems to solve in such a new space.

STRIVR transforms the way companies train and develop employees by integrating
VR into their training. We're a fast growing startup based across the US with
engineering offices in Menlo Park, CA and Bellevue, WA. We're looking for
folks with VR, cloud, or strong CS backgrounds. We create tools that let our
team and customers create VR trainings, and software that deploys and manages
those trainings, as well as collects large amounts of data to help improve
them even more.

Tech stack: Unity and C# heavy, but we also use C++, Java, Python, Go, and
build on Windows, Linux, and Android. We're investing a lot in .Net Core.

Want to change the way the world approaches learning? Join us! All of our
engineering roles are available at both locations, see more at
[https://www.strivr.com/careers](https://www.strivr.com/careers)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18354503](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18354503)

------
dboyd
Lendeavor | San Francisco | Full-time |
[https://www.lendeavor.com/](https://www.lendeavor.com/)

Lendeavor is a FinTech company operating in the healthcare space,
headquartered in downtown San Francisco with a satellite office in Columbus,
Ohio. We're a team of hard-working, values-first individuals with diverse
backgrounds in finance, technology, credit, education, and law.

We're changing the way private healthcare practices access critical business
financing. We believe that healthcare practices form the cornerstone of
American communities, and that practitioners' ability to serve their
communities depends largely on access to a wide array of financial services.
We've built a platform that makes it easy for the country's 350,000 dental,
veterinary, optometric, and medical practice owners to obtain low-cost
financing to buy, expand, and equip their practices.

Open Positions...

    
    
      - Senior back-end software engineer (San Francisco, CA)
      - Senior front-end software engineer (San Francisco, CA)
      - Lead Product Designer (San Francsico, CA)
      - Credit Officer (Columbus, OH)
      - Member Success Specialist (Columbus, OH)
      - Loan Funding Coordinator (San Francisco, CA)
      - Senior Accountant (San Francisco, CA)
      - HR Director (San Francisco, CA)
    

More details:
[https://www.lendeavor.com/careers](https://www.lendeavor.com/careers)

------
alienhard
Scribd | Software Engineers and Technical Engineering Managers | San Francisco
| Onsite | VISA

Scribd is a reading subscription that gives you access to the best books,
audiobooks, magazines, and more. Our mission is to re-imagine the way the
world reads. We are one of the oldest YC startups (YC ’06), operating one of
the largest Ruby on Rails sites.

We are looking for engineering managers who are experienced in leading,
coaching and mentoring software development teams that deliver stable, high-
quality software. You have a strong technical background and are able to
contribute to planning and design discussions, and believe in building teams
and practices that scale. You can motivate and instill a strong sense of
ownership and pride in your team. You know how to make this team shine and by
extension, all of Scribd.

Scribd has a very friendly, engineering-driven company culture with great
perks for employees. We are ambitious but at the same time we value a good
work life balance. In general we care way more about your personality and
hacking skills than what languages you’ve used so far. We have hired many
people from these “Who is Hiring?” HN threads, including myself. If you have
any questions you can reach out to me directly at adrian at scribd.com or
better yet apply directly at
[https://www.scribd.com/about/engineering](https://www.scribd.com/about/engineering)

------
samsarainc
Samsara | San Francisco, CA, San Jose, CA and Atlanta, GA | Onsite |
[https://www.samsara.com](https://www.samsara.com) Samsara builds sensor
systems that combine wireless sensors with easy-to-use software to help
businesses of all sizes bring their physical operations online. We aim to make
sensors easy to deploy and their data easy to consume, so our customers can
deploy them by the millions and in places they've never been used before. To
learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is the
right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/samsara](https://www.keyvalues.com/samsara)

Some of our open positions: | Director of Fullstack | Engineering Manager |
Software Engineer, Backend Infrastructure | Software Engineer, Embedded
Systems | Software Engineer, Frontend | Software Engineer, Full-Stack |
Software Engineer, Full-Stack | Software Engineer, Full-Stack Infrastructure |
Software Engineer, Mobile Infrastructure | Software Engineer, Reliability |
Software Engineer, Web Application Security

Tech Stack: We use Golang for our backend, Typescript and React for our web
client, GraphQL to fetch data from our backend, and React Native for our
mobile app. Direct experience with these technologies is not required.

To see our full list, visit:
[https://www.samsara.com/jobs](https://www.samsara.com/jobs)

------
kristenatcitrus
Citrusbyte | Front End Engineer | Back End Engineer | Software Architect |
Designer | Full - Time, Remote + Benefits

Citrusbyte is a team of experts steeped in the theory and practice of
mathematics and computer science. This is the the core of our iterative,
hypothesis-driven process. We are craftspeople who build amazing products for
some of the largest global household names. We believe in cultivating a high
degree of leadership and technical excellence in all of our team members.
Together we build applications that solve our customers' business-critical
problems.

While we have offices in LA and New York, we work remotely with team members
around the world.

Experienced Front End Engineer:
[https://bit.ly/2BcsXl2](https://bit.ly/2BcsXl2) Experienced Back End Engineer
Java/React : [https://bit.ly/2UzEDqJ](https://bit.ly/2UzEDqJ) Solutions
Architect: [https://bit.ly/2EdRfhI](https://bit.ly/2EdRfhI) Product Designer:
[https://bit.ly/2QJI7Il](https://bit.ly/2QJI7Il)

To view all of our roles, please visit:
[https://citrusbyte.applytojob.com/apply](https://citrusbyte.applytojob.com/apply)

I would love to answer any questions. Please email kristen dot williams at
citrusbyte dot com

------
cha1
Luster | Brooklyn, NY | Web Front End Developer | ONSITE, FULL-TIME | $60K -
$85K + Benefits + Equity | [https://luster.cc](https://luster.cc)

Art meets Engineering. Luster is small products and services company in the
events space. Our products are one of a kind and enable fans to interact with
brands in truly unique ways. Check out
[https://luster.cc/mosaics/](https://luster.cc/mosaics/)
[https://luster.cc/printers/](https://luster.cc/printers/) and
[https://luster.cc/flip-disc/](https://luster.cc/flip-disc/)

We are looking to add you, a Front End Developer, to our small dev team.

What you'll do: You will collaborate with our creative team to translate their
design aesthetics into beautiful, functional, fast loading, responsive UIs
that are easily maintained. You will work closely with back-end engineers to
integrate REST APIs. You will code in Javascript, HTML and CSS using React and
Redux.

Our software stack also includes Django, postgres, linux, nginx, postgres and
AWS services.

Apply here: [https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/227495/web-front-end-
develope...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/227495/web-front-end-developer-
luster)

------
0xsra0x
Security Risk Advisors is hiring in Philadelphia. Become a part of our Red
Team! We're looking for people to help improve our capabilities in performing
stealthy, highly targeted attacks against our clients. We want someone who
doesn't blanch when it comes to using certutil to reconstruct a base64 encoded
payload on a Windows server because the upload capacity was too limited to
upload the full payload. Someone who is willing to write a perl script to
forward ports on a GNU/Linux server to pivot into a privileged network. If
that and writing custom web-shells and creating custom attacks for specific
client profiles interest you, this is the role for you.

SRA is a 120+ person security firm focused on improving security holistically,
from doing red team engagements to building a security strategy and everything
in between for Financial Services, Healthcare, Pharmaceutical, Technology,
Industrial and Consumer Products industries. Security Risk Advisors maintains
a fast-paced and innovative culture that focuses exclusively on engagements
that solve the emerging needs of our clients. Our environment fosters the
continuous professional development necessary to remain at the top of our
game.

Apply here:
[https://securityriskadvisors.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id...](https://securityriskadvisors.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=23)

------
smmoser
Tonal | Sr. Android Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | On-Site |

Tonal has built the world’s most intelligent fitness system that is changing
the way people work out at home. Tonal is a fresh approach to fitness that
leverages hardware, software, video content, and artificial intelligence.
Everyone who’s used our product, from professional athletes to fitness
enthusiasts, has fallen in love.

Tonal is looking for someone passionate about health and fitness to play a key
role developing Android software for our proprietary devices. You will work
with product managers, designers, and a cross-functional group of engineers to
design and develop our applications. Tonal is an Android-first development
product organization. If you have a high bar for user experience and love to
solve challenging problems with creative architectures, Tonal is the place for
you. You'll join a highly collaborative, cross-functional team working as part
of an agile development process to regularly release new software that works
closely with our unique, and custom hardware products.

Full Description and application can be found here:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/tonalcom/view/P_AAAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/tonalcom/view/P_AAAAAAEAAFwDrKjQXdlhFh)

Video of the product:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1RdHmefjmI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1RdHmefjmI)

------
jhfarrant
BBOXX | Software Engineer | London | Onsite BBOXX provides affordable energy
to off grid customers in sub-Saharan Africa using an innovative IOT based
solar kit combined with cashless digital payments. We are looking for
experienced developers to maintain and break our back-office solution into
focused micro services.

Apply:
[https://bboxx.workable.com/jobs/774071](https://bboxx.workable.com/jobs/774071)

About BBOXX

Lack of energy access in sub-Saharan Africa is a significant problem, with
more than 600 million people currently without mains electricity supply. In
Rwanda, 9.5 million people or 81% of the population cannot access mains
electricity, which has a negative impact on quality of life and limits
people's chances of achieving economic prosperity.

BBOXX is helping to address this issue by providing off-grid communities in
developing countries with affordable solar energy solutions. BBOXX customers
typically use a Pay-As-You-Go payment method, which enables very low income
customers access to electricity at home that they would otherwise not be able
to afford. To date BBOXX has installed more than 150,000 solar systems and
provided around 750,000 people with access to energy.

Check out our impact here
[http://www.bboxx.co.uk/customers/](http://www.bboxx.co.uk/customers/)

------
bwang29
Polarr (polarr.co), just closed >$10M series A (unannounced) Company focuses
on new computational photography use cases and neural network acceleration on
edge devices.

Looking for iOS/Android/front-end/back-end/researcher/data scientist with a
passion of photography, A.I., and GPU computing in general. (keywords: WebGL,
TF, CoreML, GAN, Quantization, React, PyTorch, etc)

Company is profitable with 23 employees, support all H1B/EB2/J1/O1/EB1
petitions and accept remote employees.

To apply, email career@polarr.co

~~~
nnd
This looks super-cool, too bad I don't have expertise in Metal/3D graphics.

------
hobonumber1
SoundHound | All roles available in Santa Clara/San Francisco. Engineering
roles only in Toronto. | ONSITE -
[http://soundhound.com/careers](http://soundhound.com/careers)

I'm an Engineering Manager at SoundHound. We've raised $75 Million from
NVIDIA, Samsung, KP and others to take on Amazon and Google in AI with our
"Collective AI" Houndify platform. Our open Houndify platform has the world’s
fastest speech recognition and most sophisticated natural language
understanding. We've had a lot of interest from partners and there are a LOT
of really interesting projects being worked on requiring complex problem
solvers who can work well independently. Things have come a long way since our
leaked demo video took top spot on Reddit a while back:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1ONXea0mXg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1ONXea0mXg)
[https://www.houndify.com/](https://www.houndify.com/)
[https://soundhound.com/careers](https://soundhound.com/careers)

If you have any questions you'd like to ask an engineer here just email me:
tilo at (company name) dot com. I respond to all emails but please, no
recruiters! And we have hired from this thread in the past.

------
gutron
Company - Greenhouse Software Position - Senior Security Engineer Location -
ONSITE NYC (REMOTE available if you are really good)

Security at Greenhouse is important to our success and for building &
maintaining customer trust. From influencing how we write our software, deploy
our infrastructure, and make architecture decisions, security is a major focus
and we want to make our program more robust.

We are hiring a Senior Security Engineer to contribute to the growth of our
security program and partner with our developers on improving secure best
practices and our agile SDLC. Working alongside the rest of the security team,
you will design and develop tools to automate security processes, identify
security events, detect security vulnerabilities and much more.

What you'll do:

\- Penetration testing and source code review \- Develop security tooling \-
Secure modern technology stacks that include Kubernetes, CoreOS, Docker, AWS
and CI/CD tooling \- Participate in high-level architecture decisions that
impact the entire code base as well as new features \- Handle third party
security testing and bug bounty \- Design frameworks/controls to secure a
microservice architecture as we break apart a monolith application \- Automate
alerting, vulnerability triaging, patching and many other security processes
\- Harden and protect a fleet of OSX and Linux workstations

View full job post and apply here -
[https://grnh.se/2440f2f41](https://grnh.se/2440f2f41)

------
aren
Foxpass (YCS15) | San Francisco, CA | FULL-TIME | ONSITE or REMOTE | Senior
Software Engineer (Backend) & Head of Marketing

Foxpass, a YCombinator (S15) company, is looking for early employees who wish
to create software to help companies implement good security practices in
their infrastructure. Doing security "the right way" should be easy. Our first
product offers SSH key management, LDAP, and RADIUS in the cloud to ensure
that engineers and employees use their own accounts to log into servers and
wireless networks. Furthermore, we're encouraging companies to make access
control API-based, so that access can be given and then rescinded as soon as
possible (on-call shift over, JIRA ticket closed, etc.).

We are looking for:

1) A senior back-end engineer who has significant experience with building and
operating high-uptime, high-performance systems in the cloud.
[https://angel.co/foxpass/jobs/79642-senior-software-
engineer](https://angel.co/foxpass/jobs/79642-senior-software-engineer)

2) A Head of Marketing to kick off our marketing function to spread the word
and help us find more happy Foxpass customers.
[https://angel.co/foxpass/jobs/468017-head-of-
marketing](https://angel.co/foxpass/jobs/468017-head-of-marketing)

email me: aren@foxpass.com. No agencies, please.

------
yavi
Alpha | New York City/NYC SoHo | Fullstack Engineer, Machine Learning / NLP
Engineer | ONSITE, FULL-TIME | $100 - $180k |
[https://alphahq.com](https://alphahq.com)

We believe the path towards building better products involves more and faster
experimentation. Alpha is an insights platform that enables teams to make
data-driven decisions about products, users, and new markets. Users of our
insights platform ask plain English questions and get back supporting data in
hours or days, not weeks or months. We're currently looking for both full-
stack software engineers and ML/NLP specialists.

Our stack: - Ruby - Node - Python - MongoDB - PostgreSQL - Redis - Vue.js -
AWS - Heroku

For more info check out the official posting (be sure to mention HN!):

Machine Learning / NLP Engineer:
[https://alphahq.workable.com/jobs/779039](https://alphahq.workable.com/jobs/779039)

Full Stack Engineer:
[https://alphahq.workable.com/jobs/854089](https://alphahq.workable.com/jobs/854089)

You can also check out our careers page for more information on the
company/mission/perks:
[https://alphahq.com/careers](https://alphahq.com/careers). Feel free to also
direct questions about the roles to yair [ at ] alphahq.com

------
CLteam
Carbon Lighthouse | Multiple Roles | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
www.carbonlighthouse.com

Carbon Lighthouse is on a mission to stop climate change by making it easy and
profitable for building owners to eliminate carbon emissions caused by wasted
energy.

We appreciate a fulfilling work-life balance, prize transparency and
communication, hold ourselves to high standards of performance and
professionalism, strive for dynamism and innovation, and support our team
members’ professional development. Every person has both the opportunity and
responsibility to make an impact on our growing organization.

Software Team (front-end, back-end, full stack developers): We're looking for
four more developers to join our team of five to take our software platform
CLUES to the next level and convert it into the tool we use to fulfill our
mission and have a global impact.

Model Development Team (model development engineers & data scientists): We’re
looking for people to both innovate and expand our technology and energy
service by creating models that enable our internal Engineering users to
analyze and quantify energy opportunities.

Apply at: [https://www.carbonlighthouse.com/about-
us/careers/](https://www.carbonlighthouse.com/about-us/careers/)

If you don't see a role that suits you, or if you have questions, don't
hesitate to reach out to candice@carbonlighthouse.com.

------
kwentine
Centre de Données Socio Politiques | Sciences Po Paris | Web developer |
Python JavaScript | On location, full time

In the context of the European SSHOC project [1] starting January 1st 2019,
CDSP is hiring a web developer for a 31 months contract. The successful
candidate will be joining our Software Projects team to work on the design and
implementation of a Sample Management System: an application capable of
managing an international set of respondent panels to which web-based research
surveys are periodically delivered.

Our toolbelt of choice, integrated in a GNU/Linux working environment,
consists of Python for the backend (Django foundation, spiced-up with Celery
and Tornado) and JavaScript at front (VueJS taking momentum).

The team is coordinated by a project manager affiliated to the CNRS, and
presently counts 4 web developers and a system administrator.

Our workflows are built around GitLab with increasing dominance of continuous
integration and Docker for deployment. We care very much about maintaining a
cheerful and healthy daily atmosphere, where polyvalence, learning and sharing
are always encouraged.

If you are interested, shoot us an email: genevieve.michaud@sciencespo.fr

[1] [https://cdsp.sciences-po.fr/en/le-cdsp/news/actualite/le-
cds...](https://cdsp.sciences-po.fr/en/le-cdsp/news/actualite/le-cdsp-
partenaire-de-sshoc_84/)

------
cstefanovici
SportsRecruits | Brooklyn, NY | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://sportsrecruits.com](https://sportsrecruits.com)

SportsRecruits is the platform that provides clubs, players, and their
families with access to every college coach in the country. Club organizations
use our platform to empower their players in the recruiting process and
oversee their efforts and communication with complete transparency.
Connections made on the platform have resulted in commitments to the best
academic and athletic institutions across the country.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/sportsrecruits](https://www.keyvalues.com/sportsrecruits)

Here are our open roles:

\- Full Stack Software Engineer - Laravel/VueJS:
[https://sportsrecruitsllc.applytojob.com/apply/Wq3GmXc4oe/Fu...](https://sportsrecruitsllc.applytojob.com/apply/Wq3GmXc4oe/Full-
Stack-Software-Engineer-LaravelVueJS?ref=keyvalues)

\- SEO Engineer:
[https://sportsrecruitsllc.applytojob.com/apply/0KOg1Zg9C0/SE...](https://sportsrecruitsllc.applytojob.com/apply/0KOg1Zg9C0/SEO-
Engineer?ref=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: PHP, Laravel, Vue.js, MySQL, MongoDB, Redis, node.js, Gulp, Sass,
Jenkins

------
Rezo
Cloudcraft | Senior Software Engineer | 100% REMOTE | Full-time
[https://cloudcraft.co](https://cloudcraft.co)

We're looking for full-stack Senior Software Engineers with modern JavaScript
and React experience.

Cloudcraft provides tools for software developers, currently focusing on
helping teams work with AWS. Join our small, 100% remote, engineering team and
you will have the chance to make a big impact and take ownership of projects
and your own work.

Our ideal candidate is self-motivated, has excellent written and verbal
communication skills, is interested in UX and has a sense of design, and is
always looking to improve and learn. Previous experience with AWS services,
contributing to open source or personal github projects and any additional
programming languages are a big plus.

Our stack consists of JavaScript with React on the frontend and Node.js on the
backend and literally every single AWS service due to our product's unique
nature. You'll have the opportunity for a lot of learning and experimenting on
the job!

We're bootstrapped, profitable and growing. Competitive salary and serious
about work-life balance. Work from anywhere in the world. To apply please
email jobs@cloudcraft.co with your resume or any links you'd like us to check
out, and include "HN - Cloudcraft" in the subject line. No recruiters,
agencies etc. please.

------
DaliaResearch
Dalia Research is Hiring! //BERLIN//ONSITE//VISA SPONSOR// BACKEND ENGINEER
(Ruby on Rails) & QA ENGINEER (manual + automation) Dalia
([https://daliaresearch.com/home/](https://daliaresearch.com/home/)) is a
growing Market and Opinion research company based in Berlin. Currently with an
Engineering team of 13, and looking to steadily add to this throughout the
year.

Looking for- Senior Backend engineers (Ruby on Rails)to develop, enhance, and
maintain our Ruby-on-Rails web application platform, based on multiple
microservices collaborating through APIs.

And a Senior QA (Manual + Automation) to Refine and monitor all QA activities
and Implement scalable automation testing strategies for core platform
functionalities and work cross-functionally to uncover, document and follow up
on bugs detected internally and reported by users.

We offer in return a pretty kick ass office in the heart of Berlin (Kreuzberg)
with a fitted kitchen (lots of team cooking sessions) And a team boat (we
built it ourselves) used for summer nights on the Spree (River in Berlin) As
well as the usual startup benefits.

COME AND JOIN US! [https://daliaresearch.com/career-
opportunities/](https://daliaresearch.com/career-opportunities/)

------
wraserawser
Current Tech | Software Engineer | Denver, CO (Lakewood) | Full Time Onsite

CAD, 3D Simulation, Smart Path Generation, and Motion Control software for
complex (20+ axis) and high precision CNC manufacturing machines. | Front end
control platform, CAD system, and simulation stack is mostly .NET | real-time
motion control system is IEC-61131-3 OO PLC language (similar to C#) running
on high-end Beckhoff IO hardware | Web and Cloud stacks are flexible

Join our team to create the most advanced software for CNC machine control,
robot interfaces, and 3D simulation software. We are seeking talented Software
Engineers to help develop our next generation of products. This is a
challenging, rewarding, and fun job for the right people.

Required Qualifications and Skills: Bachelor's degree in Computer Science,
Information Technology, and/or relevant experience 2+ years of programming
experience in C# (entry level with talent would be considered) Multithreading
Excellent at troubleshooting Must work well individually and with a team
Strong work ethic, self-starter, and results oriented

Beneficial Qualifications and Skills: Machine control Interfacing to
industrial devices including servos 3D simulation User interface design
Experience with CAD and CAD development Mobile / iOS development Cloud and/or
IoT experience

Talent will be considered more important than experience. Entry level will be
considered if you have the talent.

Qualified candidates should email their resume to: job1@currenttech.com

------
mbe1224
heycar | Engineering, SRE and BI positions | Berlin, DE | Full-time, ONSITE |
[https://hey.car](https://hey.car)

We are heycar! We’re making the vehicle market for second-hand cars better
than ever before. We are a real start-up with the power of an established
group. At heycar, we make swift, but informed decisions - and we very much
like avoiding any great chaos. We learn from each other on a daily basis
because everyone here brings his or her own perspective. In doing so, we
attach great importance to mutual trust, transparency and quality - very
different to what has been the case in this market until now.

We use Kotlin/Java/Go on top of K8s on AWS. For frontend we have React+Redux.

For more information, please visit:

Backend Engineer - [https://grnh.se/17fa549f2](https://grnh.se/17fa549f2)

Business Intelligence Data Engineer -
[https://grnh.se/ffb802982](https://grnh.se/ffb802982)

Frontend Engineer - [https://grnh.se/8c437ab02](https://grnh.se/8c437ab02)

Site Reliability Engineer -
[https://grnh.se/541c59ae2](https://grnh.se/541c59ae2)

We have other positions available at
[https://hey.car/careers](https://hey.car/careers)

------
stevenblocker
Muru | Mobile UX Designer | New York | Onsite | Contract or Fulltime

Design for Paramedics. Help Save Lives.

Make a real, measurable difference in the outcome of life and death moments
creating an interface for paramedics.

When patients are at their most critical, paramedics must sift through a world
of obfuscated information, costing time and lives. Founded by medics who
experienced this problem for years, Muru was created to provide paramedics
with a solution. We provide a mobile platform that gives them the answers they
need rapidly, simply and all in one place.

Having already completed the MVP features and begun releasing the beta to
users, the UX position will be responsible for designing the interface
allowing paramedics to quickly and clearly comprehend complex material in life
or death situations. Our beta test includes organizations in both civilian and
military sectors and have full time, dedicated subject matter experts that
work exclusively with the engineering and design teams.

If you are interested in being the first UX designer to have an impact in this
mission critical field where your work will truly make a difference and a
company where you can become part of it’s core team, this is the position for
you!

Muru is seed stage funded, with offices in NYC.

Full job description: [https://www.murumed.com/senior-user-experience-
designer](https://www.murumed.com/senior-user-experience-designer) Apply by
email: engineeringhires@murumed.com

------
ciferkey
Galatea Associates | Associate | Boston/Somerville, Tampa Bay, Durham, NC and
London | ONSITE

Galatea Associates has established a rock-solid reputation among Wall Street
investment banks for delivering mission-critical systems in a timely and
efficient manner. We've built this reputation with our excellent teams and our
unique organizational approach. Some of the largest financial firms in the
world choose to partner with Galatea. Read about some of our past projects
here: [http://www.galatea-associates.com/about/projects/](http://www.galatea-
associates.com/about/projects/)

Associates at Galatea excel at combining technical skill with industry
knowledge. Associates don’t just write code, they interact with our clients to
understand their challenges and continue to work with them until they have
built solutions that work. We strongly emphasize growth and learning in our
Associates. Senior members pass on their development, client interaction, and
team management skills and give them the opportunity to take on more
responsibility. We want Associates to feel empowered to control their future
here.

To learn more about Galatea Associates, current career opportunities
(Boston/Somerville, Tampa Bay, Durham, NC and London), our fun and unique
culture please visit: [http://www.galatea-associates.com/job-
openings/](http://www.galatea-associates.com/job-openings/) or submit resume
and letter of interest directly to: careers@galatea-associates.com

~~~
Kandal
I am an international student(college senior) and really interested in joining
the finance industry in the technical role. Am I eligible for the role?

------
justforwork
Michigan State University Federal Credit Union | Several Roles | East Lansing,
MI | ONSITE | [https://www.msufcu.org/](https://www.msufcu.org/)

MSUFCU is the largest University-Based Credit Union, and in the top 50 credit
unions in the US, with over $4 billion in assets. We have a large IT group
compared to our peers, and do a lot of in house development and hosting.

Director of Project Management:
[https://recruiting.ultipro.com/MIC1007/JobBoard/24c0bd68-a7f...](https://recruiting.ultipro.com/MIC1007/JobBoard/24c0bd68-a7ff-5460-0b4e-fe75a81b0396/OpportunityDetail?opportunityId=00c47ee5-e0dc-47dd-88ab-1a1359958d12)

Software Release Coordinator:
[https://recruiting.ultipro.com/MIC1007/JobBoard/24c0bd68-a7f...](https://recruiting.ultipro.com/MIC1007/JobBoard/24c0bd68-a7ff-5460-0b4e-fe75a81b0396/OpportunityDetail?opportunityId=bcad7d57-7786-44de-8087-3311a71ebea5)

QA Manager:
[https://recruiting.ultipro.com/MIC1007/JobBoard/24c0bd68-a7f...](https://recruiting.ultipro.com/MIC1007/JobBoard/24c0bd68-a7ff-5460-0b4e-fe75a81b0396/OpportunityDetail?opportunityId=6f2ef590-a868-4a86-a1f6-445b7c156255)

------
rahulj51
GoEuro | Data Engineer | Berlin, Germany | Full-Time | ONSITE | VISA &
RELOCATION | [https://www.goeuro.com/](https://www.goeuro.com/)

GoEuro is one of Europe’s fastest growing travel companies backed by 20
million monthly users and the world’s leading tech investors. With GoEuro you
can compare and book trains, buses and flights to anywhere in Europe with one
simple search, on mobile, app or desktop. We recently got a new round of
funding -
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-10-23/goldman-b...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-10-23/goldman-
backed-goeuro-raises-150-million-in-kinnevik-led-round)

We are looking for a data engineer to join the BI Platform team. Our team is
responsible for developing the engineering infrastructure and platform for
business intelligence and data science at GoEuro. As a data engineer, you will
get the opportunity to shape the future of data-driven decision-making at
GoEuro by enabling the BI analysts, data scientists and other stakeholders to
draw insights from our data.

Tech Stack: SQL, Python, Scala, Java, Apache Spark, Redshift, BigQuery,
Distributed data storage and processing

For more information, including how to apply, please visit our careers page
for this position:

[http://goeuro.com/jobs?gh_jid=184730&gh_jid=184730](http://goeuro.com/jobs?gh_jid=184730&gh_jid=184730)

------
armansu
Hora | Gurgaon, India | Data Scientist, Android engineer, Full-stack Developer
| Salary + equity | Full-time | Onsite | [http://challenge.horafin.com/join-
us/](http://challenge.horafin.com/join-us/)

Become employee #7 at India's next unicorn!

Hora is building the India's largest credit engine. The first iteration of our
vision is to provide credit/loans to Indians without a credit score - that is
79% of India’s population. Lots of exciting massive technical opportunities in
Machine Learning, Scalable Systems, Android OS, etc. Our tech stack for web
development is TypeScript / Node.js / React / GraphQL, and Python / NumPy /
Pandas for data processing. We're a funded startup with an office in Gurgaon.

The founding team consists of 3 Princeton University grads and advised by
legends in worlds of technology and finance. The CEO graduated from Princeton
University in Economics and Finance, where he was Co-President of Princeton
Entrepreneurship Club. Before Hora, he founded one of the top education
consulting companies in India. The CTO studied Computer Science at Princeton
University, was a 2x ACM ICPC World Finalist, worked at a Y Combinator funded
company in Silicon Valley, and before Hora started a successful product studio
and a coding bootcamp.

Say hi: arman@horafin.com

------
eric0908
Sysco LABS | Search Analyst, Sr. Search Analyst, Search Software Engineer,
Search Analytics Engineer, Search Software Engineer, Senior Software Engineer,
Machine Learning Engineer, iOS Developer, Android Developer | Austin, TX |
Onsite | Fulltime

Sysco LABS is a technology-focused division within Sysco Foods (distributes to
500k restaurants globally, $55bil/yr revenue), dedicated to reimagining
foodservice through innovation. An extension of Sysco’s longstanding
commitment to deliver exceptional products and services to the foodservice
industry, Sysco LABS leverages customer and market intelligence, data-driven
insights and agile technology development to rethink the entire foodservice
ecosystem. Sysco LABS’ innovations will improve everything from the ordering
process, delivery, inventory, pricing and automation to the in-restaurant
customer experience. Operating with the mindset of a startup and backed by the
authoritative expertise of an industry leader, Sysco LABS’ mission is to
enhance the Sysco customer experience and consistently deliver revenue growth,
cost savings and new innovations through technology.

Please contact me at eric.adleman@sysco.com with any questions.

[https://syscolabs.com/](https://syscolabs.com/)

ctrl+f: austin, texas, logistics, food, delivery, e-commerce, search,
analytics, ml, android, ios

------
bmahmood
ClearBrain (YC W18) | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://clearbrain.com](https://clearbrain.com)

ClearBrain (YC W18) is a startup building the first self-serve predictive
analytics platform. We help companies automatically predict, analyze, and
retarget users when they are most likely to convert or purchase. Think a
supercharged Google Analytics, based on internal tools used at Google,
Netflix, and Uber. Fortune 1000 companies use ClearBrain to deliver billions
of user-predictions every week and drive double-digit lift in their digital
campaigns.

We're a deeply technical team (we were the first engineers on Google Ads and
Optimizely), and are backed by early investors in Dropbox and AdMob. We're
hiring across the board from generalist to frontend to machine learning
engineers. We work in Go, Python, Node, Scala, Spark in the backend and React,
Javascript, Firebase in the frontend.

To learn more about who we are and our engineering culture, check out:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/clearbrain](https://www.keyvalues.com/clearbrain)

For all our open roles:
[https://angel.co/clearbrain/jobs](https://angel.co/clearbrain/jobs)

If interested, please reach out to grant [at] clearbrain.com - we look forward
to hearing from you!

------
colinmcd
Bagel Health (YC W19) First employee (Full-stack engineer) Decent cash salary
plus first-employee equity (standard vesting) REMOTE

Work at a YC startup trying to fix healthcare! Or at least improve a small
part of it.

Bagel is a new electronic health record for the growing number of doctors that
don't accept insurance, particularly direct primary care (DPC) docs. DPC is
trying to cut insurance out of primary care. It makes no sense to use
insurance to pay for basic or routine medical services; do you use your car
insurance to pay for an oil change? There are some seriously great knock-on
benefits of getting rid of insurance too. Here's a good rundown:
[https://srconstantin.wordpress.com/2018/09/25/direct-
primary...](https://srconstantin.wordpress.com/2018/09/25/direct-primary-
care/)

We're still in the early design phase, and we'll be starting implementation
soon. We'll hit the ground running; I'd like to get a usable version out
within three months.

Here's the tentative stack: Typescript, React, Apollo Client, backend on
Google Cloud (App Engine, probably), GraphQL, Postgres (+ Sequelize or
similar). Ideally you'd be awesome at a few of these and competent in the
rest.

I'm Colin McDonnell, MIT EECS 2016, the sole founder of Bagel, and all-around
nice person. If you're interested in working together, email me at
colin(at)bagel(dot)md with a resume and a bit about you and why you're
interested! Cheers.

------
nherment
Portchain | Copenhagen, Denmark | Full time | REMOTE | Front-end and full
stack Software Engineers

We're hiring two full stack or front-end developers (NodeJS, ReactJS,
Typescript, PostgreSQL, Python) to join our team of 4 remote developers (incl.
the engineering manager onsite in Copenhagen).

Experience working remotely. Minimum 4 years of professional software
engineering experience.

90% of all goods are transported in containers. The largest container vessels
can take on 20,000 containers at a time. The industry is struggling like never
before, and is fundamentally inefficient: 50% of all container vessels
globally are delayed coming into port, most communication is conducted through
phone and even fax, paper is still used in abundance, there can be over 15
process handovers moving a container, and there are large regional differences
in performance among players.

We want to change that, and bring the industry into the digital age. Portchain
(www.portchain.com) is a Danish startup founded by 3 McKinsey alums in
February 2017 that aims to significantly reduce operational cost and
complexity for all players while providing industry leading customer
experience.

We have paying customers and starting to get traction through pilot projects,
therefore looking for 2 new members to join our team.

Email jobs@portchain.com

[https://www.portchain.com](https://www.portchain.com)

------
fahimulhaq
Educative | Seattle, WA | Full Time | Developer Adcovate | Developer
Evangelist | [https://www.educative.io](https://www.educative.io)

Educative is an interactive learning platform for software engineers that
provides pre-configured developer environments. Instructors create lessons
using Educative's course builder. Students learn using coding playgrounds,
embedded web applications, coding challenges, etc. without the need to install
anything on their machines.

We are hiring for following two roles in Seattle, WA.

\- Developer Evangelist And Content Lead You'll be working with the technical
evangelists and marketing teams to create a strategy to build our author
community. You'll also be responsible for sourcing new authors, identifying
trends in software engineering, understanding new topics relevant to
developers and then working on finding the domain experts in those areas,
represent Educative at conferences and meetups, etc.

\- Head of Developer Relations, Community & Content You will report directly
to the CEO and work closely with technical evangelists, and marketing teams to
create a strategy answering questions like how to build and nurture a
developer community, how to attract great instructors to Educative, represent
Educative at conferences and meetups, etc.

Please send your resumes to fahim {at} educative.io.

------
erikgrinaker
Sanity.io | Backend/Golang Software Engineers | Oslo, Norway and San
Francisco, CA | Full-time | VISA, ONSITE |
[https://sanity.io](https://sanity.io)

Sanity.io is a startup building world-leading cloud-hosted content
infrastructure at enterprise scale. Basically we provide a global, real time
structured content database with powerful query capabilities and an open
source framework to build highly customized content management interfaces on
top of it.

We're looking for senior Go developers to help build our distributed document
store. If you get a kick out of distributed systems, database theory, and
query language design then we'd love to talk with you - prior experience with
these fields is not necessary, as long as you're eager to learn. Position will
primarily be based in Oslo, Norway, although we will consider applicants for
our upcoming San Francisco office as well.

We offer competitive salary and stock options, a flexible work environment
open to periods of remoting, a tight and friendly team with an awesome
work/play ethic, base in the second happiest country in the world (Norway) in
one of Europe's fastest growing cities (Oslo), and awesome social benefits as
mandated by Norwegian law including five weeks of paid vacation, universal
health care, child benefits, and one year of paid parental leave.

For more details, see: [https://www.sanity.io/blog/hiring-backend-
engineer](https://www.sanity.io/blog/hiring-backend-engineer)

------
jonathanho
Peloton | Site Reliability Engineer | New York, NY | Full-time | ONSITE or
REMOTE | [https://www.onepeloton.com/](https://www.onepeloton.com/)

Peloton is a digital fitness company based in NYC. Our company is reinventing
in-home fitness with a new take on blending together the best hardware,
software, and instructional content with an eye towards becoming a 'Netflix
for fitness'.

Our SRE team is building a deployment platform that supports millions of at-
home classes taken each month by our customers. We have lots of opportunities
for automation and development, and value partnering with developers to help
deliver value rather than just fighting fires. Instead, as the SRE team, our
goal is to make sure that our developers can get the job done in the most
frictionless way possible, so that new features and improvements can reach our
user base faster (and bugs get squashed easier!)

Site Reliability Engineer:
[https://www.onepeloton.com/company/careers/1268721](https://www.onepeloton.com/company/careers/1268721)

We have many other open positions listed on our career page:
[https://www.onepeloton.com/company/careers](https://www.onepeloton.com/company/careers)

------
zoschin
Elenas | Boogtá, Colombia, Latin America | CTO/Full-Stack | Full-time | Onsite
| [http://elenas.la](http://elenas.la)

Elenas is Latin America’s top social selling platform which enables thousands
of users to earn extra income by promoting new and exciting consumer good
brands. We have secured 500k USD in funding from Polymath Ventures, were
chosen as one of the top 15 new tech startups in Latin America for TechCrunch
Startup Battlefield ([https://tcrn.ch/2PoT8ik](https://tcrn.ch/2PoT8ik)) and
are rapidly expanding across Colombia.

We are actively looking for experienced full stack-developers who can join
this early stage team and lead our technical strategy and own our digital
product. We offer competitive compensation, support in moving to Colombia,
equity packages and the chance to work with an international team of
entrepreneurs from Latin America, the US, and Europe. Either Spanish or
English are a requirement, but this is a great chance to explore Latin America
and learn the language if you are looking for a new challenge and adventure.
Let us know if you have any questions!

Current open roles:
-CTO([https://jobs.polymathv.com/2abf55911](https://jobs.polymathv.com/2abf55911))

-Full Stack Developer ([https://jobs.polymathv.com/885f5d291](https://jobs.polymathv.com/885f5d291))

Tech stack: React Native, Flask, Javascript, Postgres SQL

------
beliu
Sourcegraph ([https://sourcegraph.com](https://sourcegraph.com)) | Software
Engineer | San Francisco, CA or REMOTE

Sourcegraph is building a better, smarter foundation for software development.
Our code search allows you to instantly search across all of your company's
private code to find what you are looking for (definitions, examples, error
messages, etc.), and our browser extensions give you IDE-like code
intelligence (e.g. hover tooltips, go to definition, find references, and
more) while you are looking at code in your browser, on Sourcegraph, or on
your code host. Software developers at big/recognizable companies around the
world already love and use our product on a daily basis.

We are a small distributed team of mostly engineers who love to code. If you
are passionate about making the world better through software, come join us!

Stack: Go, TypeScript, GraphQL, Docker + Kubernetes

Our code is open source:
[https://github.com/sourcegraph/sourcegraph](https://github.com/sourcegraph/sourcegraph)
Product roadmap:
[https://docs.sourcegraph.com/dev/roadmap](https://docs.sourcegraph.com/dev/roadmap)
Master plan: [https://sourcegraph.com/plan](https://sourcegraph.com/plan) Jobs
page:
[https://github.com/sourcegraph/careers/](https://github.com/sourcegraph/careers/)

------
vira28
APRL (Pronounced Apparel)| Digital Marketing + Community Engagement &
Engineering/Technology Intern | Los Angeles, CA | ONSITE or Remote

We are a cutting edge, fast growing men’s fashion-tech startup based in Los
Angeles. We are the world’s first mobile app to offer millennial men unique
quality fashion sustainably, affordably + conveniently. We do this by
connecting a peer to peer network of fashion seeking dudes to like minded
fashion owners so that they can rent + buy fashion. (Think of it like the
StyleLend or Airbnb of rad men's fashion).

Job Description:-
[https://aprl.biz/jobs/intern.html](https://aprl.biz/jobs/intern.html)
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/e/2PACX-1vRBLRiIe-
aEaENJH...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/e/2PACX-1vRBLRiIe-
aEaENJHHPdnpXW-o1267CELGeIrYWlYUqrZwJsqSJpDKlSbAAbAlts2mnnmVOVfNrOTA0E/pub)

Website: [https://aprl.la](https://aprl.la) iOS APP:
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/aprl-mens-clothing-
network/i...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/aprl-mens-clothing-
network/id1342727273?mt=8)

We read every email sent to tech@aprl.la

------
dankohn1
CNCF | SF | REMOTE | Full-time | Sr. Operations Analyst

The Cloud Native Computing Foundation (CNCF), part of the Linux Foundation, is
hiring a Sr. Operations Analyst to join our team. In this role, the candidate
is responsible for increasing satisfaction and engagement of CNCF’s project
ecosystem, through development and implementation of programs and
relationships that increase overall project and maintainer value.

The Cloud Native Computing Foundation builds sustainable ecosystems and
fosters a community around a constellation of high-quality projects that
orchestrate containers as part of a microservices architecture. CNCF serves as
the vendor-neutral home for many of the fastest-growing projects on GitHub,
including Kubernetes, Prometheus and Envoy, fostering collaboration between
the industry’s top developers, end users, and vendors.

The ideal candidate will focus on CNCF’s project ecosystem through engagement
and outreach. They will be able to effectively advocate for CNCF projects.
They will be creative about balancing the needs of multiple stakeholders and
constituents and have a passion for improving the project maintainer
experience.

[https://jobs.lever.co/linuxfoundation.org/2177fdea-56ea-4969...](https://jobs.lever.co/linuxfoundation.org/2177fdea-56ea-4969-9ea3-aaa45c29fd10)

------
AznHisoka
BuzzSumo | Infrastructure Engineer | REMOTE | Full-Time |
[https://buzzsumo.com](https://buzzsumo.com)

BuzzSumo is a content marketing platform that provides insights into what
content is resonating across social media. Our customers range from marketing
agencies to huge publishers like BuzzFeed. We crawl millions of web pages a
day, and store + process terabyes of social data.

We're hiring for a few roles.

First, we are looking for an infrastructure engineer. This role will be a mix
of operations-related projects and developing features, with more emphasis on
the former. You'll help with scaling, monitoring, and improving our
infrastructure (such as our Elasticsearch clusters) You'll be writing
monitoring scripts, responding to production incidents, improving our security
and backup processes, and provisioning new servers to help us scale. You will
get the opportunity to recommend/implement ways to modernize our
infrastructure (ie. using Docker).

Second, we are looking for a backend engineer with experience in Ruby on Rails
and distributed systems, who can help develop new features for our platform.
If you're interested in crawling/storing/searching lots of data, and less
interested in the operations side of things, this role is for you.

Tech Stack: Ruby on Rails, Sidekiq, Elasticsearch, Postgres, and Redis

This is a remote role, but due to employment laws, we are only legally allowed
to hire citizens based in the United States, or UK/France/Germany.

~~~
dustfinger
I am surprised that Canada is not on the list. Let us know if it was left out
by mistake.

------
stravaslloyd
Strava | Many Roles | San Francisco, CA and Denver, CO | Full-Time | ONSITE

Strava ([http://www.strava.com](http://www.strava.com)), the #1 app for
runners and cyclists, is hiring for many roles at our offices in San Francisco
and Denver.

Millions of people are motivated by Strava every day. Our goal is to be the
home of their athletic lives, capturing their activities, inspiring them every
day, and making every activity count. We have over 2 billion activities and
counting on our platform: [https://blog.strava.com/press/strava-upload-rate-
surges-5x-t...](https://blog.strava.com/press/strava-upload-rate-
surges-5x-total-uploads-surpass-2-billion/)

Check out our careers page
([https://www.strava.com/careers](https://www.strava.com/careers)) and jobs
board ([https://grnh.se/mpogl0](https://grnh.se/mpogl0)).

If you are interested in engineering roles, feel free to reach out to me
[slloyd at strava dot com] directly! I am also happy to refer applications for
roles in other departments.

Our engineering leadership roles are particularly important - I would love to
talk to experienced engineering managers interested in working onsite in SF or
Denver.

------
a_angel
Greece-Athens | Software Development Biomedical Start-up | Senior UI/UX
designer

At Causaly we are working on solving the world’s most difficult systemic
problems on human health and disease mechanisms. We are machine-reading
scientific knowledge and distilling out its essence: causality. What is more,
Causaly connects the dots between disciplines and enables semantic search and
exploration of knowledge. Our mission is to build causal model of the world
which we believe will empower scientific discovery across all industries.
There is a pressing need for causal evidence in the Pharmaceutical industry to
understand how diseases work and create better treatments, faster. This is
where we start.

We are a VC-backed tech company with offices in London and Athens. Our team of
engineers and researchers is looking for a talented UX/UI designer to be part
of our journey. This is an opportunity to work on a cutting edge, scientific
knowledge product with a driven team. You will be responsible for delivering
the best online user experience of a highly advanced research tool. If you
love UI design and believe that there is always something new to learn, we
want to meet you.

Apply here:
[https://causaly.workable.com/jobs/883536](https://causaly.workable.com/jobs/883536)

------
vernondegoede1
Mollie ([https://mollie.com](https://mollie.com)) | Amsterdam, the Netherlands
| Fulltime | Onsite

We’re looking for self-driven and intuitive talents who appreciate art of
technology and can help us with shipping disruptive payment products.

We're currently hiring engineers / managers for the following positions: \-
Engineering Manager - [https://jobs.mollie.com/manager-
engineering/en](https://jobs.mollie.com/manager-engineering/en) \- Systems
Engineer - [https://jobs.mollie.com/systems-
engineer](https://jobs.mollie.com/systems-engineer) \- Senior PHP Engineer -
[https://jobs.mollie.com/senior-php-
engineer/en](https://jobs.mollie.com/senior-php-engineer/en) \- Data Engineer
- [https://jobs.mollie.com/data-engineer/en](https://jobs.mollie.com/data-
engineer/en) \- PHP Engineer - [https://jobs.mollie.com/php-
engineer/en](https://jobs.mollie.com/php-engineer/en)

You can apply directly via the vacancies. Feel free to email me if you have
any questions: vernon@mollie.com

------
bbhughes12
DRW | Chicago, IL | Onsite | Full-Time | drw.com

DRW is a diversified, technology-led principal trading firm. We trade our own
capital at our own risk, across a broad range of asset classes, instruments
and strategies, in markets around the world. As the markets have evolved over
the past 25 years, so has DRW – growing to include real estate, cryptoassets,
venture capital and several industry acquisitions.

We are currently hiring for the following positions:

Senior Software Engineer (Ruby/Clojure):
[https://grnh.se/yft7ukd41](https://grnh.se/yft7ukd41)

Software Engineer, Business Software Services:
[https://grnh.se/8dd1efdc1](https://grnh.se/8dd1efdc1)

Senior Software Engineer, Trading Infrastructure:
[https://grnh.se/84uasxgv1](https://grnh.se/84uasxgv1)

Senior Software Engineer, Cryptocurrency:
[https://grnh.se/744cc3021](https://grnh.se/744cc3021)

Software Engineer (Python):
[https://grnh.se/856951f51](https://grnh.se/856951f51)

Senior Virtualization Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/067d6f5b1](https://grnh.se/067d6f5b1)

Senior Network Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/2acab2431](https://grnh.se/2acab2431)

------
Josh_At_Kyruus
Kyruus | Senior + Principal Software Engineers (Backend) | Boston, MA | Full
Time | Onsite w/ WFH option | Salary - 110k-160k + Equity -
[https://goo.gl/rBEuCM](https://goo.gl/rBEuCM) Technologies:
Python/Flask/Django, React, PostgreSQL, AWS, Elasticsearch

At Kyruus, we're improving health care by optimizing the way patients get
matched to doctors. Did you know that while it may take weeks to get an
appointment, doctors are often over 30% under-booked? And when you finally get
in, how do you ensure it's the best doctor for your needs? Our products are
web applications to help solve patient access problems in hospitals and make
healthcare more efficient.

We are humans helping humans expedite and enhance the patient journey, so
patients can get the care they need when they need it. Come help us change
healthcare!

Read more about the Kyruus use case here:
[https://www.kyruus.com/about](https://www.kyruus.com/about)

We're signing up customers at a rapid pace, and we need Engineering support to
continue to build and improve both consumer-facing and enterprise-class
applications

Become a Kyruuvian here!! -
[https://www.kyruus.com/careers](https://www.kyruus.com/careers)

------
bachase
Ripple | Senior Software Engineer, Data | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time |
ONSITE | [https://ripple.com/](https://ripple.com/)

Buzzwords for Ctrl+F: Blockchain, Distributed Systems, Python, Beam, GCP,
BigQuery

Ripple provides one frictionless experience to send money globally using the
power of blockchain. By joining Ripple’s growing, global network, financial
institutions can process their customers’ payments anywhere in the world
instantly, reliably and cost-effectively. Banks and payment providers can use
the digital asset XRP to further reduce their costs and access new markets.

I'm a staff engineer at Ripple and we are looking for engineers to help grow
and improve our data team. We value curiosity and craftsmanship. Strong
candidates have experience with distributed systems, distributed data stores
and data pipelines in cloud services environment. Interest/experience in
distributed ledger technology, finance trading/payments systems is a plus.

For details, see the job posting [https://ripple.com/company/careers/all-
jobs/#senior-software...](https://ripple.com/company/careers/all-jobs/#senior-
software-engineer-data). Feel free to reach out to me directly at
bchase+hn@ripple.com.

------
Lilt_recruiting
Lilt | San Francisco | Fulltime | DevOps & Frontend Developer

Happy New Year!

Lilt is a high-performance, large-scale language translation system. We invest
in and prioritize both workflow (i.e., usability and interface design) and
backend NLP/AI systems. Since the translation workforce is distributed
worldwide, there are interesting multi-region cloud engineering problems to
solve. We have a strong preference for building our own AI technology, so
you’ll be implementing and working with the latest techniques and ideas.

Senior DevOps Engineer- 3+ YRS EXP.- Kubernetes, Docker, Helm, MySQL, Python-
Java highly valued - Manage and deploy external and internal cloud systems in
GCP and AWS - Build dashboards and track metrics for the production systems -
Prevent and monitor security vulnerabilities - Adhere to the best infosec and
DevOps practices

Senior Frontend Developer- 2+ years exp - Angular, React+Redux, Javascript,
HTML, CSS- Node.js & MySQL- Develop our front-end web application, which also
includes a javascript library (for integration into sites and apps) and a REST
API. Work in a product team consisting of front-end developers, full-stack
engineers, and designers. Consult with our customers on product definition and
requirements.

Please send an email: brian@lilt.com FullStack & Backend roles as well w:
Python, Node.js, & Java.

------
efexen
Bluecode Payments | Senior Elixir Developers | Austria | Full-time | Remote

Bluecode’s vision is to build Europe's leading mobile payment network and to
fundamentally replace the outdated US focused card-based infrastructure,
leveraging European data protection principles and direct access to the bank
account.

Bluecode is accepted at over 18’000 locations in Austria and Germany, from
large and small department and supermarket chains to famous events like
Oktoberfest.

Last year we partnered with Alipay to let Chinese consumers pay with Alipay at
every Bluecode enabled merchant and we have even bigger plans for this year!

We are looking for a number of talented developers to grow our existing teams.
We are passionate about good software development and modern working practises
that we are constantly iterating on.

Our tech stack is mainly Elixir, for DB we use Postgres, for frontend mainly
VueJS and TypeScript. Our infrastructure runs on Kubernetes and bunch of other
things like Terraform, Docker, Vault, etcd, Prometheus, Grafana,
ElasticSearch, Kibana, Fluentd.

We also have a few more specialised Elixir roles we are looking to fill

\- Security focused Senior/Lead/Principal developer \- Automated testing
focused developer \- Fullstack developer comfortable with VueJS or React

Full details & apply here:
[https://bluecode.workable.com/j/74A5F23041](https://bluecode.workable.com/j/74A5F23041)

Any questions message me v.hellman@bluecode.com

------
tangential
Arctan Inc. | Arlington, VA | Full-Time, Onsite | arctan-group.com

We are a small algorithmic research and development firm. Our work involves
interesting and important challenges in game theory, information theory,
communications, and pattern recognition.

We offer a high degree of responsibility, autonomy, recognition, and control
of your own projects.

We are are looking to hire developers with a strong mathematical background
and/or MA/PhDs with a strong interest in software development. To learn more,
email us.

------
lauriepercival
Armory (YC W17) | San Mateo, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.armory.io](https://www.armory.io)

We believe software is the highest-leverage way to improve humanity, so we are
creating a Platform that helps software teams ship better software, faster.
Armory automates software delivery. As enterprises break monoliths into micro-
services, containerize their workloads and deploy to public, private, hybrid &
multi-cloud environments, they'll need Armory.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/armory](https://www.keyvalues.com/armory)

Here are our open roles:

\- Senior Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/armory/f42bb3d2-0b94-450d-b1cb-5156600...](https://jobs.lever.co/armory/f42bb3d2-0b94-450d-b1cb-5156600c119a?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source=keyvalues)

\- Solutions Architect:
[https://jobs.lever.co/armory/7ebab03a-cfe4-4798-8d03-6b523a6...](https://jobs.lever.co/armory/7ebab03a-cfe4-4798-8d03-6b523a6148ae)

Tech Stack: JavaScript, Java, Groovy, Spring MVC, Python, Go, Kubernetes,
Docker, AWS, Awesomeness

------
sgallant
Forestry.io ([https://forestry.io](https://forestry.io)) | Remote | Full-Time

We are a small, engineering-focused team. Forestry.io is a content management
system for static websites that are built with tools like Jekyll, Hugo, and
Gatsby (static site generators). Developers around the world are leaving
WordPress and Drupal for more secure, performant, static sites and Forestry
allows their non-technical teams to manage content. Forestry takes a Git-based
approach to content management. When content is edited in Forestry, all
updates are saved as commits in the Git repo for that site.

We are currently hiring for the following positions:

• Senior Ruby on Rails Developer

• DevOps Engineer

• Support/customer success: Requires knowledge of web development: HTML, Git,
Static Site Generators, build tools, AWS, etc.

• User Experience (UX) Researcher: User-centric, CMS-loving, product geek.
Your role is to assist our product team and help us build the best CMS on the
planet.

• UI/UX Designer: User-centric, UI-obsessed designer.

• Developer evangelist: A developer who can help build our online community
and spread the word about modern web development (JAMstack, serverless,
Headless CMSs, etc) through writing, speaking at conferences, contributing to
open source projects, etc.

All positions are open to remote or on-site candidates Please send a cover
letter, resume, and code samples (where applicable) to jobs@forestry.io and
mention this post in the subject.

------
arobbins
Factual | Software Engineers and Data Scientists | Los Angeles |
[https://www.factual.com/company/careers/#career](https://www.factual.com/company/careers/#career)

Factual is currently hiring Software Engineers and Data Scientists, at all
levels, in the Los Angeles office.

Factual is the location data company that the world’s most valuable brands and
technology companies trust to understand and intelligently grow their
businesses. We help engineering teams, marketers and data analysts build the
best digital products, deliver more impactful marketing and transform their
businesses with the most accurate and comprehensive data on places and people
worldwide.

There are many challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack:
data cleaning and canonicalization, storage, deduping, serving, APIs,
improving data using machine learning, etc. If you love data, Factual is the
place to be. Experience with Clojure, machine learning, NLP, algorithm design,
or Hadoop/Spark is a plus!

You can email me personally at alexr@factual.com, or view our job postings
here:
[https://www.factual.com/company/careers/#career](https://www.factual.com/company/careers/#career)

~~~
arobbins
We are also hiring remote developers!

------
justhamade
Rival Technologies | Software Engineers | Vancouver, Canada | Onsite Full-Time

At Rival Technologies, we're rethinking research with voice, video, and chat
solutions optimized for the 'Mobile First' generation. We Rival traditional
surveys with conversational tech that drives instant engagement, appeals to
all demographics and fosters on going dialog with hard-to-reach customers.
Talking to customers isn't new, but how we are doing it is.

Rival Technologies is currently looking for an enthusiastic and driven
Intermediate Backend Developer. You have 3+ years building REST based APIs
using NodeJS, Python, Ruby or Java, a good understanding of version control
systems like Git used relational databases like PostgreSQL, MySQL and Aurora.

You will be using NodeJS to build chatbots for various messaging platforms. As
well as building REST based APIs for an admin interface for customers to
create bots, monitor their usage and perform analytics on the data collected.
You will architect systems to scale and handle increasing load, and create and
improve process for deploying services to the cloud.

Apply here [https://www.indeedjobs.com/vc-labs-
inc/jobs/0f59ead53402e95a...](https://www.indeedjobs.com/vc-labs-
inc/jobs/0f59ead53402e95a5f20)

------
JakeSc
Life360 | Android | San Francisco, CA | Onsite

15 million monthly active users.

Doubled userbase year-over-year.

Tripled revenue year-over-year.

Bringing peace of mind to families with technology.

We're hiring a senior Android engineer to join our newly-formed Growth team to
help us scale up globally. Don't let "Senior" scare you; if you know Android,
and have experience with different technologies like web / backend / iOS, or
are particularly hungry to learn, we want to work with you.

With over 15 million active users and $90 million in venture funding, Life360
is the world’s largest mobile app for families. Today, we are focused on
location sharing and safety, but our mission is to become the must-have Family
Membership that gives families peace of mind anytime and anywhere. From
personalized location-based alerts that help make daily coordination easier,
to advanced sensor tech that can detect a car crash and automatically send you
an ambulance, we are leveraging smartphones to their fullest extent to
reinvent how families get through the day.

\- Full-time

\- Location: San Francisco, California

\- Competitive salary and stock options

\- $200/month Quality of Life perk

\- Great office in SOMA: dogs are welcome, tons of snacks, and great catered
lunches

Apply here:
[https://www.indeed.com/viewjob?jk=785ae94c25f1bd67](https://www.indeed.com/viewjob?jk=785ae94c25f1bd67)

------
susanne_audatic
Audatic | Berlin, Germany (ONSITE) | Full-time | Visa | Deep Learning,
Performance, Mobile and Software Engineer |
[http://audatic.ai](http://audatic.ai) Audatic is building systems to
intelligently modify sound using state of the art deep learning technology and
unique datasets. Our personalized sound environment allows users to customize
sounds to their individual taste. Applications include effortless interactions
in noisy places (especially for people with hearing impairments), and
realistic audio-environments for augmented reality. We are a young, driven and
dynamic team with the vision to change people’s lives. We value each team
member and opinion equally and count on everyone’s contribution to make our
vision come true. You are encouraged to constructively challenge our ideas and
can expect to be involved in the decisions that shape the future of our
company. Tech: Python, Tensorflow, C & C++ (Performance Engineer), iOS
(CoreML) and Android (Mobile Engineer) We are looking for smart and curious
people who are thinking in code and want to make a difference. Apply now at
[http://audatic.ai/apply-now/](http://audatic.ai/apply-now/)

------
agotterer
Common | Senior Software Engineer, Senior Frontend Engineer | New York City,
NY | Full-time | Onsite | [https://common.com](https://common.com)

Is your New Years resolution is to join a company making a difference in the
world? Check out what we are doing at Common
([https://common.com](https://common.com))! Apartment shortages and increasing
rentals prices are a real problem in many major cities. Common is using
technology, intelligent design, and community to modernize the apartment
rental experience. We design and manage co-living and traditional apartments
in in New York City, Chicago, San Francisco, Seattle, Washington, D.C, and
others launching soon. Come help us 'literally' change the way that people
live.

Common was founded by General Assembly co-founder Brad Hargreaves and has
raised over $65MM in venture funding.

We are hiring for multiple positions and would love to chat if you are
interested in our mission:

Senior Software Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/common/jobs/4114701002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/common/jobs/4114701002)

Senior Frontend Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/common/jobs/4114729002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/common/jobs/4114729002)

All Open roles:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/common](https://boards.greenhouse.io/common)

------
taharaz
Pubfront | Android Developer | Copenhagen, Denmark | ONSITE | www.pubfront.com

\- About Pubfront

At Pubfront, we help publishers and media companies succeed with their online
strategy. Our technology is proven, easy to use, and we can set it up quickly.

We are continually improving the capabilities of the white-label eCommerce
technology for the publishing industry, as well as looking for new areas where
we can make a difference for our customers.

\- We are looking for Senior Android Developer

You live and breathe Android, recite the User Interface Guidelines in your
sleep and your left eye starts twitching when somebody fails to comply with
best practices. You are committed to building reliable and usable apps, and
can showcase multiple such apps that you’ve worked on in the past. As part of
a team of developers, you are adept at cooperating with others as well as
working independently.

Pubfront maintains several Android apps that are branded variations of the
same codebase. You will be taking over development of these and take
responsibility for keeping them up-to-date, implementing new features and
releasing new versions

Full description here: [https://thehub.dk/jobs/senior-android-developer-
advancement-...](https://thehub.dk/jobs/senior-android-developer-advancement-
opportunities-to-mobile-app-lead)

Email: ta@pubfront.com

------
schwuk
Local Measure | Senior Full-stack Engineer | ONSITE (Sydney, Aus), REMOTE (UK)
| Full time

Local Measure is an exciting early stage technology company, headquartered in
Sydney. Our vision is a world where every customer interaction is exceptional.
We bring this vision to life through our next-generation customer experience
platform.

We are a passionate team of 50 people, with offices in Singapore, Dubai,
London, Miami and Phoenix. Our leadership roster includes advisors and
management from Google, Twitter, Salesforce, and other successful technology
businesses. Our clients include some of the world’s most recognized
hospitality, tourism and retail brands.

Our ideal candidate will have previous work experience with scalable web
architectures and will have developed in more than one language. You will have
developed and consumed REST APIs, preferably with Facebook, Twitter, Instagram
and Foursquare. We are looking for:

    
    
      * Strong software engineering background, with experience in  one or more of: Python, JavaScript, Go, or Swift (experience of other languages will be considered)
      * Experience in one or more of MongoDB, PostgreSQL, Redis, Elasticsearch or other database
      * Understanding of full stack web environments from server infrastructure to front end
      * Experience with JavaScript frameworks such as Angular
      * DevOps experience in an AWS environment desirable
    

Apply here:

    
    
      * Sydney https://www.localmeasure.com/jobs/full-stack-developer-python-mongo
      * UK https://localmeasure.workable.com/j/BAB4B7D6DC

------
PerkinsCoieJobs
Perkins Coie LLP ([https://goo.gl/7cLx2B](https://goo.gl/7cLx2B)) | Programmer
Analyst | Dallas or Phoenix | Full-Time | ONSITE

*Pleases apply through our website only. Link above.

This position will serve as a Software Programmer Analyst on the Application
Services Team. Acts as the technical expert within the Firm for software
development. Responsibilities include full software development lifecycle,
including analysis, application coding, testing and support. This position is
also responsible for designing, writing, modifying and implementing advanced
software applications, as well as coaching and mentoring junior developers in
mastering software programming techniques and advanced engineering concepts.

Software Development: Develop working programs using a variety of languages
and programming patterns that effectively respond to end-user requirements.
Develop advanced mobile applications for both the iOS and Android platforms.
Develop cloud-based applications using the Azure cloud. Effectively test and
debug software. Lead and manage development sprints using standard agile
methods. Work with project managers and business analysts to develop and
manage effective project plans. Develop modular, reusable code using standard
programming patterns and frameworks.

Scope of responsibility includes defining, designing, developing/testing,
documenting and maintaining in-house developed applications or systems.

Requires a degree in Information Systems/Computer Science and 5 to 8 years of
programming business applications, or equivalent.

------
jtanderson
Salisbury University | Assistant Professor of Computer Science | ONSITE
Salisbury Maryland

Salisbury University is a "Regional Comprehensive" university on the eastern
shore of Maryland, serving almost 9000 students with a focus on teaching but
with tremendous support of student and faculty research pursuits. It is a
growing university in it's "space" of education, a little bit out of the way,
geographically, but a great place to live if you want out of the big city but
still like a diverse and active community.

Our CS program is growing, with huge support from the state and
administration, and we're looking for basically all walks of computer science
phd's. Check out our department
([http://salisbury.edu/mathcosc/](http://salisbury.edu/mathcosc/)) and give us
a look!

Disclosure: I'm a member of this hiring committee and a second-year tenure-
track faculty. However, I cannot express enough what a pleasant surprise it
has been to work here! I came from a strong R1 university, so was unsure of
what I'd get, but when I visited to interview, the department and campus
culture blew me away with how friendly and supportive they are of each other
(especially compared to my high-pressure grad school experience).

Official job link: [https://www.salisbury.edu/administration/administration-
and-...](https://www.salisbury.edu/administration/administration-and-finance-
offices/human-resources/careers/index.aspx)

Edit: formatting

------
predata-dev
Predata | Software Engineers | NYC | FULL-TIME | ONSITE |
[http://www.predata.com/](http://www.predata.com/)

Predata is building machine learning models to link online behavior to
geopolitical and economic trends. Fortune 500 companies and governments use
Predata to anticipate events and make better decisions.

We come from the worlds of technology, political science, and finance, and
share a commitment to building the future of predictive analytics. Our
challenge is to transform abstract data into insight and narrative, while
attempting to understand and measure the human elements that drive our data.
We're passionate about simplicity, discoverability, interpretability, and
performance in the face of large data volumes.

We are hiring for multiple engineering roles, including front-end, back-end,
infrastructure, and machine learning. If you are always looking for things to
improve and unafraid to get started quickly, you'll be at home on our team.
There will be many opportunities to contribute meaningfully to our product and
process as we continue to grow.

Front-End: Mithril.js, React, D3, ES6, Sass

Back-End: Python, Django, numpy/scipy/pandas/scikit-learn, Celery, PostgreSQL,
Redis, RabbitMQ, Docker, AWS

We're pragmatic about using the right tool for the task at hand.

Apply at [https://angel.co/predata/jobs/](https://angel.co/predata/jobs/)

Questions? Email jobs@predata.com

------
sarpdag
FinCompare | Berlin, Germany | Multiple Roles | Full-time | Visa | Onsite |
Fintech | [https://fincompare.de](https://fincompare.de) 1) Backend Engineer:
We are looking for software engineers who love building robust, high-quality
product. Tech stack: Python3, Go, MySQL(with JSON fields), Django, AWS.

For more information and to apply [https://fincompare.recruitee.com/o/senior-
backend-engineer-m...](https://fincompare.recruitee.com/o/senior-backend-
engineer-mfd)

2) Frontend Engineer: Tech stack: React, Redux, SASS For more information and
to apply [https://fincompare.recruitee.com/o/frontend-engineer-
mfd](https://fincompare.recruitee.com/o/frontend-engineer-mfd)

About FinCompare:

We are using technology to offer businesses a convenient one-stop destination
for all their financing needs. Helping them to find, compare and close the
best financing offers from over 200 banks, FinTechs and alternative financing
providers. Everyone in our team is an expert in their area, eager to go the
extra mile and a lot of fun to work with! We have only just begun to reform
the B2B financing market - and need you to continue our rapid growth!

------
origin
Origin | Backend Infrastructure / Embedded Systems Engineer (senior) | San
Francisco | Onsite

Origin is on the cusp of pushing 3D printing into manufacturing, and we're
looking for experienced backend and embedded systems engineers as we scale up.

You would help build a truly outstanding, modern day manufacturing platform
for our customers with bleeding-edge software technology. Join a small, but
growing team made up of talent from places like Google, Apple, Autodesk, and
Stanford.

We recently raised a large Series A from top VC funds and are rapidly growing.
We also have a close partnership with BASF in materials development, which is
a key challenge in 3D printing:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StfWq--
JQeg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StfWq--JQeg)

We run a tightly integrated stack between our printer firmware and cloud
deployment: C++ / NodeJS / Python / React + Postgres.

Besides backend infrastructure and embedded development, we are have projects
with computational geometry, 3D modeling, and large-scale IoT sensor analysis.

If you're excited about challenging engineering problems that nobody else has
tried to tackle, then Origin is the right place.

Application: [https://www.origin.io/careers](https://www.origin.io/careers)

Contact: jobs@origin.io

------
boyd
One Codex (YC S14) | San Francisco (Mission) | Software + Scientist Roles |
Full-time (ONSITE) | [https://www.onecodex.com](https://www.onecodex.com)

One Codex is a platform for microbial genomics. We are a technical,
experienced (and profitable!) team working on meaningful problems that range
from infectious disease diagnostics to outbreak epidemiology to improving our
understanding of the microbiome. We work with top researchers, medical
institutions, and biotechs, and have processed samples from all seven
continents (and space!).

We're currently looking for engineers across multiple positions, including
both those who are backend- and frontend-leaning. Our stack includes Python,
Rust, and Javascript/Typescript (React), and we write everything from D3
visualizations to low-level bioinformatics algorithms. We are also hiring for
a microbial genomics scientist position.

Challenges include: (1) developing novel algorithms for analyzing complex
microbial communities; (2) working with terabytes of genomic data; (3)
building scientifically reproducible analyses suitable for both research and
the clinic; and (4) supporting scientists and developers building on our
platform with extensible APIs.

We are based in San Francisco and offer a competitive salary and meaningful
above-market equity. Benefits include full medical, dental, and vision
coverage, a flexible vacation policy and relocation assistance if moving to
the Bay Area.

Please apply here: [https://jobs.onecodex.com/](https://jobs.onecodex.com/)

------
amckenzie
Rescale, Inc. | Sr. Backend Engineer | Sr. Frontend Engineer | Sr. DevOps
Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

Rescale is transforming the high performance computing market, which is
currently 95% on-premise, by supporting customers to move to cloud to support
the organization’s digital disruption journey. Rescale has top innovative
investors such as Jeff Bezos, Richard Branson, Peter Thiel.

Sr. Backend Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/rescale/ba8800d3-b0bd-40b0-8a72-887e27...](https://jobs.lever.co/rescale/ba8800d3-b0bd-40b0-8a72-887e27904553?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News%20-%20Who%27s%20Hiring)

Sr. DevOps Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/rescale/5bbd7886-8b96-4bf6-a0be-c5df93...](https://jobs.lever.co/rescale/5bbd7886-8b96-4bf6-a0be-c5df930b9fd3?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News%20Who%27s%20Hiring)

Sr. Frontend Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/rescale/db57778b-268d-473d-9edf-111fb8...](https://jobs.lever.co/rescale/db57778b-268d-473d-9edf-111fb843265a?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News%20Who%27s%20Hiring)

------
STRiDEX
Zume Inc. | Senior / Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://zume.com/](https://zume.com/)

Recently raised $375m [https://techcrunch.com/2018/11/01/zume-reportedly-
snags-375-...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/11/01/zume-reportedly-
snags-375-..).

Zume is on a quest to be the most powerful source of health and well-being on
the planet. To achieve our objective, we must facilitate the provision of
wholesome, affordable food on a global scale and in a sustainable manner. We
are meeting this challenge by providing an end-to-end, scalable platform that
reduces the time and distance between clean food sources and dense population
centers, using cutting-edge automation and transportation logistics. By
developing better tools and processes, we can feed people healthier,
sustainably-grown food, delivered fresh and free from chemical stabilization.

Our stack:

* Node, Express, Vue, Javascript, Postgres, Redis, Heroku, RabbitMq

* Moving from large monorepo to smaller services in TypeScript using docker and GCE

All open positions (Seattle, San Francisco, Mountain View):
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/zume](https://boards.greenhouse.io/zume)

------
mbs348
BackerKit is looking for Developers that love to pair | San Francisco, CA |
Onsite

BackerKit is the best way for crowdfunding creators to manage their backers,
help fulfill their campaign on time, and allow them to focus on what they love
doing—making something awesome! We've helped thousands of creators to raise
over $115M, supporting them in everything from surveys to shipping.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/backerkit](https://www.keyvalues.com/backerkit)

Here are our open roles:

\- Senior Software Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/backerkit/488b7d87-8ead-4ac4-91cb-59a3...](https://jobs.lever.co/backerkit/488b7d87-8ead-4ac4-91cb-59a3d1c0f168?lever-
source=key-values)

\- Director of Engineering:
[https://jobs.lever.co/backerkit/4c9d58a0-8c18-4b4b-a047-32fe...](https://jobs.lever.co/backerkit/4c9d58a0-8c18-4b4b-a047-32feef42f32d?lever-
source=key-values)

Tech Stack: Ruby (2.5 at the time of writing) Ruby on Rails (5.1) Backbone.js
Postgres Redis

Feel free to reach out if you're interested: maxwell@backerkit.com

------
vidro3
Proclivity Systems | Frontend Engineer | New York, NY | Full time | Onsite

Proclivity Systems is a predictive analytics and marketplace technology firm
focussed on building the premier data and media exchange in the pharmaceutical
& healthcare industry. We are a small, tight-knit team looking for a Frontend
Engineer with experience in React and Redux to build and support our advanced
trading system. You will spearhead frontend development and own the creation
of these features from the initial feature request through deployment. Some
experience with Material UI is useful but not required. We use Jest and
Cypress.io for testing; BitBucket and Jenkins for version control and CI,
respectively.

Familiarity with Java will endear you to the backend folks and help you
understand the API more quickly. You should be comfortable with Postgres and
the Linux command line. You’d also be working with some offshore contractors
so being able to review and assess their code as well as communicate changes,
tasks, and requirements super-duper clearly will be important skills.

Additional tech: FE - Webpack, Babel, Recharts, Gulp;

BE - Java, Scala, AWS, Docker, Hadoop, Apache Spark

If you are interested please send an email to pjackson@proclivitysystems.com.
Include your resume and your favorite Chuck Norris fact.

------
miiiiiike
Edition (edition.io) | Full-Time/Contract | Remote/NYC | $25-$50/hour |
Equity, if you'd like to join long-term Bootstrapped, close to launch.

We're looking for two people to help us get to launch a little faster:

1\. A front-end developer (HTML + CSS, Bootstrap 4) to help us polish the
design for the public-facing parts of the site

Email: Mike at jobs+html(at)edition(dot)io if you're interested.

2\. Angular 6 and/or React developer to help us finish our dashboard.
Experience with Draft.js and working with Django would be great, but not
requirements.

Email: Mike at jobs+angular(at)edition(dot)io if you're interested.

Who we’re looking for someone who’s:

* Reliable.

* A strong finisher. That last 10% is always a steep climb. (Who’s hyped for progressive image loading?)

Who am I:

* Hi, I’m Mike. (Python/Django developer for 11 years)

* Angular + TypeScript for fun in my spare time. Made a massively multiplayer adaptation of the board game Codenames recently:

\- Link: [http://codewords.io](http://codewords.io) \- Angular NYC Talk:
[https://youtu.be/alOaRITwB80?t=49m9s](https://youtu.be/alOaRITwB80?t=49m9s)
\- Slides: [https://s3.amazonaws.com/mike-
dev/Codewords.io+(Angular+NYC+...](https://s3.amazonaws.com/mike-
dev/Codewords.io+\(Angular+NYC+June%2C+2018\).pdf)

------
LaurenVigilant
Vigilant Web | VP of Eng, Product Manager, Data Manager | NYC | Onsite |
Fulltime

VP of Engineering: [https://vigilant.breezy.hr/p/1ec7b69f3c99-vp-of-
engineering?...](https://vigilant.breezy.hr/p/1ec7b69f3c99-vp-of-
engineering?source=hackernews)

Product Manager: [https://vigilant.breezy.hr/p/08f3c842aedb-product-
manager?so...](https://vigilant.breezy.hr/p/08f3c842aedb-product-
manager?source=hackernews)

Data Manager: [https://vigilant.breezy.hr/p/5b2421cc483c-data-
manager?sourc...](https://vigilant.breezy.hr/p/5b2421cc483c-data-
manager?source=hackernews)

There’s an abundance of valuable public data out there, but it’s buried in
siloed, balkanized government databases where it lies largely unusable.
Vigilant is a platform for public records data search and monitoring. We
unlock that information, make it actionable, and help our customers leverage
it to make critical decisions.

Our customers span financial services, politics, public affairs, and media.
Our product suite includes a universal search layer for public data and
sophisticated monitoring systems.

Our team is a mix of engineers, open data geeks, and political researchers.
We’re looking for candidates comfortable in a high-growth, fast-paced
environment. We value tenacity, a commitment to learning, collaboration and
direct communication, diverse opinions, and a deep-seated belief in the power
of data to inform and improve how things get done.

------
appellation
Grio | Senior Web and Mobile QA Tester | Senior Software Engineer, Web | iOS
Engineer | Android Engineer | Senior Android Developer | San Francisco, CA |
Mexico City, MX | ONSITE | REMOTE possible |
[https://grio.com](https://grio.com)

Grio is a web and mobile app studio with offices in San Francisco and Mexico
City. We've been around for over 10 years and we're all about quality
software, doing the right thing for our clients, and maintaining a
collaborative, fun community. We work on both web and mobile software
projects. At Grio, we empower every employee to grow their skills and make an
impact on our business.

 _Amazing Colleagues_ \- We hire passionate, talented, and respectful people.
You’ll work with colleagues who bring genuine enthusiasm to their jobs,
embrace opportunities to improve, and know how to make work fun.

 _Great Opportunities_ \- We embrace cutting-edge technology and innovation.
Because we work on a wide variety of projects for many different types of
companies, you can expect to learn new things all the time.

 _Investment in Your Success_ \- We want you to feel invested in your work,
your career path, and the future of Grio. You’ll have direct input on the
projects you work on, and open access to a leadership team that welcomes
suggestions and feedback. Recognition and Support: We genuinely value everyone
on our team. We provide competitive benefits and compensation, great work-life
balance, and a fun, relaxed work environment in our downtown San Francisco and
Mexico City offices.

Email `cchiesa@grio.com` and mention this post.

------
gina205
Blockstack (YC S14) | New York, NY or Remote | Full-Time, Onsite or Remote |
[https://blockstack.org](https://blockstack.org)

Blockstack is a decentralized computing platform. It’s the easiest way to
build decentralized apps that can scale. More info here ->
[https://blockstack.org/what-is-blockstack](https://blockstack.org/what-is-
blockstack)

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, check out our careers page
[https://blockstack.org/careers/](https://blockstack.org/careers/) and read
our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/blockstack](https://www.keyvalues.com/blockstack)

See all of our open positions here: [https://jobs.lever.co/blockstack?lever-
source=keyvalues](https://jobs.lever.co/blockstack?lever-source=keyvalues)

Our priority roles include a UI Engineer, Product Designer, Head of Open
Source, Head of Engineering, Product Marketer, and QA Engineer.

Please email gina@blockstack.com with any questions.

Blockstack PBC is proud to be an equal opportunity employer and deeply cares
about building a diverse team. Benefits include remote work options, token
grants in addition to equity compensation, and a budget for learning and
education. We also offer 100% paid gold health benefits, daily lunch, and our
NYC HQ is centrally located in Flatiron.

------
rboyd
Eat To Perform | Senior Software Engineer | REMOTE | Clojure |
[http://eattoperform.com](http://eattoperform.com)

This is an opportunity to join our growing startup which connects fitness and
nutrition coaches with a passionate client base via our mobile and web
applications.

The Role:

Leverage Clojure and ClojureScript to evolve both the business logic of our
system and web and mobile UX. Orchestrate a cloud-based distributed system.
Develop operational logging and monitoring systems to catch errors early and
report on key performance metrics.

Ideal Candidate:

Professional experience working with Clojure or other functional and dynamic
languages. (or a strong desire to learn!)

Experience delivering software in a team environment (source control, testing,
estimating).

Bonus Points:

Kubernetes; GraphQL; Datomic; Re-frame; React Native; Data Science/ML;
CircleCI

About Eat to Perform

Since launching in 2014 the company has assisted thousands of clients take
control of their health through personalized nutrition coaching, powerful data
and technology, a supportive community, and a passion for improving people’s
lives. Our community and company is rapidly growing and improving in our
ability to get clients results and improve their lives in a meaningful,
impactful way.

Please email bobby@eattoperform.com (include "HN HIRING" in the subject line
for better processing)

------
notabankster
TD Bank Group | Toronto, ON, Canada | DevOps Engineer / Software Engineer |
Full Time | ONSITE Downtown Toronto.

We have multiple software engineering openings on my team at all seniority
levels (co-op to senior). We're looking for highly-technical, hands-on
software engineers who can wear multiple hats in an agile team within our
Enterprise Information Management group. We do DevOps & Software Development
to better manage our Big Data Lake and advanced analytics platform.

We run a cluster with thousands of cores, petabytes of data and terabytes of
RAM. We have a backlog of interesting work that requires critical thinking and
creativity. We're all about improving the way we work, leading by example and
reducing friction.

Why TD? We offer a great work life balance, and the opportunity to work in a
dedicated big data team of over 100 engineers.

Qualities

    
    
      * Self-starter, Go-getter
      * Automates by default
      * Great communication skills
    

Experience

    
    
      * Solid experience with Linux, Java and the JVM
      * Cloudera and Elastic (ELK) stacks
      * Test automation tools and techniques
      * Configuration management
      * DevOps practices
      * CI/CD
      * TDD
      * Setting up VMs, environments, docker
      * Front-end angular skills an asset
    

To reply, use email address in my profile.

~~~
gabbo
How is the compensation?

------
pjg
Checkbook.io | Blockchain enabled Digital Checks | Sunnyvale/ San Francisco CA
| ONSITE | Full-time | Engineering | $100K+ and equity We are a fintech
startup and solving the problem of paper Checks. Contrary to popular opinion
paper Checks are not going away, in fact according the 2017 report by the
Federal Reserve 17.2 Billion paper Checks were sent in the US alone,
transferring a sum of money 4X times VISA/MC combined! We’ve built a way to
send images of Checks instantly in email and the recipient can Deposit them
online by verifying their bank account instantly. Furthermore building and
enabling a Blockchain for settlement enables instant verification and
disbursement. Basically we are doing to paper Checks what Stripe and Square of
have done to the Credit Card space in Online and Mobile payments.

We’re Seed stage and very soon Series A, seeing exponential growth, have a
small but great team and super investors (Tim Draper, Naval Ravikant/Kevin
Laws of Angelist thru one of their angelist funds, our customers and many more
) i.e. this would be a good time to join

Looking for both a back-end as well as a front-end engineer. Need to have a
strong background in being able to write scalable software, preferably multi-
paradigm, disciplined. - I’m the Founder of the company - this is a “co-
founder” level opportunity - you’ll be working with me and other core people
in the team. Work hard - play hard.

Our tech stack is Python, Angular, Postgres.

We move fast - if you’ve done a hackathon - we’ll probably want to do one with
you and it’ll be clear if we are a mutual fit

Email admin@checkbook.io or pj [at] checkbook.io

------
StriverGuy
Kard Financial | Senior Software Engineer, Senior DevOps Engineer, Software
Engineering Intern – 2019 Summer | New York, NY | Full-Time | On-site

Kard helps consumers maximize their credit card rewards programs while also
helping our partners, card issuers, turn loyalty from an expensive,
inefficient marketing channel into a profitable revenue channel. We are
flipping an already $16B industry on its head, which comes with a host of
interesting challenges, from refining our real-time recommendation algorithms,
integrating with partner API's and building bank-level security and compliance
tools.

We are looking for several engineering and non-engineering roles including:

\- Senior Software Engineer \- Senior DevOps Engineer \- Software Engineering
Intern – Summer 2019

Check out our postings at:
[https://jobs.lever.co/getkard](https://jobs.lever.co/getkard)

Perks to working with us at Kard • Flexible health insurance, including
dental/vision • Retirement plans • Unlimited vacation • Work from home (or
anywhere you like!) on Fridays • We're dog friendly, and have a labradoodle
(Kobi) in the office every day

Check out our postings at:
[https://jobs.lever.co/getkard](https://jobs.lever.co/getkard)

------
neiljohnson
New Vector (Matrix.org & Riot.im) | London, UK, Rennes, Fr | ONSITE/REMOTE |
Full-time | Team of 20 growing rapidly

New Vector backs the Matrix.org and Riot.im projects for open secure
decentralised communication. Our mission is to create a universal open network
and protocol for real-time communication. Recently the French government
announced that they will build their messaging infrastructure on Matrix
technology
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16933736](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16933736))

Our flagship client Riot.im has grown exponentially since launch in 2016. Our
(lofty) aim is to disrupt incumbent centralized services like Slack, WhatsApp
and Discord by bringing to bear the unique open ecosystem of Matrix.org

If you would like to know more, either write to us at jobs@riot.im or reach
out to me via Riot.im on @neilj:matrix.org

Full specs live here

Senior Operations Engineer - [https://new-
vector.workable.com/j/E87A97E42D](https://new-
vector.workable.com/j/E87A97E42D)

Support Engineer - [https://new-vector.workable.com/j/980C4B0EAF](https://new-
vector.workable.com/j/980C4B0EAF)

A bit about our culture and values lives here -
[https://vector.im/](https://vector.im/)

Even if you are not a perfect match for the above get in touch anyway, we’re
always keen to talk to people interested in Matrix.

------
jisaacso
Asimov | UX Engineer | Boston, MA | Full-time | ONSITE | www.asimov.io

Hi from Asimov! We’re a small team of HNers fueled by a vision to transition
synthetic biology to a fully-fledged engineering discipline. Check out some of
our work at www.github.com/CIDARLAB/cello and our mission at
www.asimov.io/blog

As our user interface technical lead you will have the opportunity to:

* Build reactive, web-based navigation of our genetically-engineered product offerings including those for genetic design, cellular debugging, and biophysical modeling

* Partner with machine learners to architect interfaces for intuitive interactions between humans and artificial intelligence systems

* Define the standards, processes, and portfolio that will drive UI engineering and design growth over the coming years

* Create aesthetically striking and scientifically-accurate visualizations of engineered genetic and cellular systems for product pages, presentations, and blog posts

Perks

* We believe in creating a lifelong company by avoiding burnout and focusing on long term impact

* Above market compensation including significant equity, full medical/dental/vision, flexible PTO, frequent team lunches, happy hours, offsites (borda borg!), Hackathons, snacks and a fully stocked coffee lab

If you’re interested please send me an email at joe@asimov.io or apply online
at www.asimov.io/careers

------
steviee
XING | RoR, React, Scala Developers | Hamburg (Germany) | Onsite | Fulltime

The Marketing Solutions unit here at XING provides self-booking advertising
tools to our users on our platform (~30M users and growing). For 2019 we plan
to strengthen our engineering team of Ruby On Rails, Javascript and Scala
developers and have several open positions.

Have a look at our extensive job postings: Ruby On Rails
([https://bit.ly/2RBg5Pn](https://bit.ly/2RBg5Pn)), React Frontend
([https://bit.ly/2Ffnhu9](https://bit.ly/2Ffnhu9)) and Scala
([https://bit.ly/2Qtg9w8](https://bit.ly/2Qtg9w8)) where you can also apply
directly.

We provide help with relocation and even though we're a german company our
primary language is English since there are people from 40+ nations working
for us in nine locations throughout Europe and the US (you should have a valid
VISA or Blue Card if you are living outside the EU).

Ping me (stephan.eberle@xing.com) any time if you have questions or get in
touch with us via Twitter
[https://twitter.com/XING_de](https://twitter.com/XING_de).

Happy new year!

------
epuidokas
Lose It! | Boston, MA | Software Developer (iOS/Android/Web) | FULL-TIME,
ONSITE, [http://loseit.com](http://loseit.com)

Our 35-person company has helped over 30 million users lose weight with our
iOS, Android and web apps. Combining calorie tracking with technology, we're
enabling people to change their lives for the better. We believe by helping
our users reverse obesity and diabetes, we'll continue to be successful as a
company. We've been profitable for a while and a top Health & Fitness app for
even longer.

Lose It's founders have taken one company public and sold others to Macromedia
and Microsoft. Our product-focused organization knows the importance of a
quality, well-designed user experiences- losing weight is already hard enough.
We're looking for more mobile & full-stack software developers. If you enjoy
picking up new technologies and languages quickly, you'll learn a ton with us.

I run the development team at Lose It. Please feel free to email me if you
have any questions: eric@loseit-corp.com For more on the position, or to
apply, go here: [https://loseit.com/jobs/](https://loseit.com/jobs/)

------
stevecoz416
Pendo | Sr. Level Engineers (5+ years working on a SaaS product // Back, Front
and Quality Roles Open) | Full Time | Raleigh, NC | ONSITE |
[https://pendo.io](https://pendo.io)

Pendo is a product cloud that provides user insight, user guidance and user
communication for digital product teams. With Pendo, product teams can answer
questions like which features are customers using? Which features are they
ignoring? Which ones are driving delight and which are causing pain and
confusion? From these same insights, you can easily set up in-app messages,
guides and walkthroughs without any coding to help users get the most value
from your products. By quickly identifying the specific features and workflows
that cause users pleasure and pain, you can use the Pendo platform to guide
users through the rough spots and drive them to adopt the features that create
raving fans.

Technologies we use: Go, NoSQL, Vanilla Javascript, AngularJS, VueJS

Full job descriptions and apply:
[https://www.pendo.io/careers/](https://www.pendo.io/careers/)

Recruiter: Steve Cosme, steve@pendo.io (FYI-all applicants will need to apply
directly to begin the interviewing process)

Happy New Year and New Beginnings!

------
jain_chirag04
Paperless Post
([https://www.paperlesspost.com/](https://www.paperlesspost.com/)) | New York,
NY | Software Engineers | Full-time | Visa | Onsite

Paperless Post is a social utility with 100 million+ users that uses
technology to reimagine invitations and bring people together in the real
world. We’re continuing to grow with the release of our new product, Flyer
(paperlesspost.com/flyer) and we're investing in our infrastructure and
platform. Engineering & product make up 60% of Paperless.

We have multiple open roles across the stack. If you enjoy backend
development, you’ll have an opportunity to build systems that are responsible
for the next gen of services that enables product features, scaling and
improving uptime using interesting technologies (Golang, Kubernetes, AWS,
Postgres. MongoDB). Or if you enjoy working on the feature side, you’ll have
the opportunity to set the direction and tone of the user discovery experience
on a lean, high-performing feature team working with React, Go, Elasticsearch,
Postgres, AWS, and GraphQL.

We take a language-agnostic approach to hiring and don't require prior
experience with Go or Ruby. We're looking for resourceful, collaborative, and
humble people.

I’m the Head of Recruiting and would love to hear from you:
jchan@paperlesspost.com Or if it’s easier, feel free to apply here:

[https://grnh.se/943c55ce1](https://grnh.se/943c55ce1)

[https://grnh.se/aeec65e01](https://grnh.se/aeec65e01)

------
oolongtea
Lumicks | DevOps Engineer; C++ & Qt Developers | Amsterdam, NL | FULL-TIME,
ONSITE, VISA | lumicks.com

Lumicks is bringing novel tools for single-molecule biophysics to market,
enabling scientific researchers across biology and medicine to unlock new
types of experiments.

Our primary technology, C-Trap, can be used to "grab" a single molecule, and
apply precise mechanical forces to it. At the same time, one can visualize the
molecule using highly-sensitive fluorescence microscopy. Our customers use it
to watch DNA being copied by the molecular machinery of the cell, or observe
molecular "engines" walking across the scaffolding structures of a human cell.
Lumicks systems are currently in use in opinion-leading labs across the globe,
including Rockefeller University, Johns Hopkins, ShanghaiTech, Max-Planck,
Imperial College, and Pasteur Institute.

We're an academic spin-off from a research group at VU University Amsterdam.
We care deeply about providing our users with easy-to-use, reliable software
that actively supports Open Data and Reproducible Science. To support our
rapid growth, we're looking to expand our software team with:

* DevOps engineer

* Qt developers

* C++ developers

Keywords: C++17, Qt5, Python 3, and lasers :-)

Full job descriptions at:
[https://lumicks.com/careers/](https://lumicks.com/careers/)

Application notes and introductory videos about our technologies at
[https://lumicks.com](https://lumicks.com)

------
marcminor
Higharc | REMOTE | Full-time | [https://higharc.com/](https://higharc.com/)

Get a custom home design without hiring an architect. Higharc automatically
generates 3D home plans online based on your needs.

Higharc is a VC-backed, stealth-stage startup. Our founding team has shipped
products for Autodesk, Electronic Arts, Nike, and Apple. We are hiring our
core engineering team and are remote-first.

Join us and shape the future of home design. Email us at hiring@higharc.com

Front-end engineer -
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/higharccom/view/P_AA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/higharccom/view/P_AAAAAAFAAHKNj76kG1z3_A)

Graphics Software engineer-
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/higharccom/view/P_AA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/higharccom/view/P_AAAAAAFAAHKLggmWnjqvtj)

Product designer -
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/higharccom/view/P_AA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/higharccom/view/P_AAAAAAFAAHKMLysJDXQvZb)

------
blobbers
Voleon Group | Senior Software Engineers or Senior Sysadmin / Linux DB
SysAdmins | ONSITE Berkeley, California |
[https://www.voleon.com](https://www.voleon.com)

Hedge fund co-founded in 2007 by two leading scientists, The Voleon Group
combines an academic approach to research with an emphasis on scalability and
risk management to deliver cutting-edge technology at the forefront of the
finance industry. At Voleon, we approach investment management through the
prism of machine learning, in which flexible statistical models are applied to
the problem of financial prediction. Rather than having humans look at
individual events within the marketplace, machine learning employs statistical
algorithms capable of detecting persistent effects across large swaths of
data.

Software:
[https://jobs.lever.co/voleon/a4453137-a5c4-4811-886d-d53f7bb...](https://jobs.lever.co/voleon/a4453137-a5c4-4811-886d-d53f7bb6bfbb?lever-
via=VAkzh0MtjQ)

IT:
[https://jobs.lever.co/voleon/88df7d75-0882-4aeb-8d38-73ba84e...](https://jobs.lever.co/voleon/88df7d75-0882-4aeb-8d38-73ba84e627f4?lever-
via=VAkzh0MtjQ)

------
ivanzhao
Notion | Programmer, Designer, Marketing, User Support | SF |
[https://www.notion.so](https://www.notion.so) | Full Time | Onsite

    
    
         == Intro ====================================
    
         Hey there, Notion founder here. At Notion, our goal to create the general purpose work tool for a post-file, post-MS Office world. My cofounder and I often joke that this was like the "hot startup topic" of the 90s. Unfortunately, tools for knowledge workers haven't advanced much since then. The state of art is either Google Docs/Quip/Dropbox Paper (multiplayer WordPerfect), or rigid SAAS apps (forms + a table+ some buttons).
    
         This is our product:
         https://notion.so
    
         We made a graphic novel about why we exist:
         https://notion.so/about
    
         This is our hiring page:
         https://www.notion.so/notion/Join-Us-e7aeb157238a4603a2964b28c646f07f
    
         Read more reviews on WSJ and Product Hunt. (Notion was one of the fastest voted of all time):
         https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-only-app-you-need-for-work-life-productivity-1521640800
         https://www.producthunt.com/posts/notion-for-ios
         https://www.producthunt.com/posts/notion-1-0-web-mac-app
    
         We are a dozen artsy nerds at the moment. The business is growing VERY fast and profitable.
         We have a beautiful artist loft in the SF Mission district, with the best investors out there (notion.so/about).
         You need to be able to build things and think conceptually.
    
         == Apply =======================================
    
         Email us at "join-us@makenotion.com"

------
umarniz
Sense Health | Senior Backend Engineer | Rotterdam, Netherlands | On Location
(Relocation + Visa sponsorship possible)

[https://www.sense-health.com/careers-2/senior-back-end-
engin...](https://www.sense-health.com/careers-2/senior-back-end-engineer-
rotterdam/)

Sense Health is changing the mental health landscape of the Netherlands. We
have partnered with the biggest mental health institute of the Netherlands to
provide remote therapy using our service NiceDay
([https://niceday.app/](https://niceday.app/)).

As a Backend Engineer you will be:

\- Working on expanding and improving our Python Django backend with a team of
engineers

\- Working with our Infrastructure as Code environment (built with Ansible,
Terraform and Rancher)

\- Working with a team of talented engineers who are making our Mobile App
(React Native) and Web Portal (React) using Typescript/Redux

\- Be part of a team of 20 engineers in a company of 40+ which is backed by
the biggest mental health provider of the Netherlands

Dev Blog: [https://medium.com/sense-health](https://medium.com/sense-health)

Come join me for the mental health revolution in the Netherlands and work with
our cutting edge Backend and DevOps team!

------
ScotterC
Asana (asana.com) | New York, NY | Software Engineer | Full-time | Onsite |
Visa

Asana's mission is to enable all teams to collaborate effortlessly. We're
taking on the work management space and I have a fundamental belief that
technology can help us all self-organize more efficiently and in return allow
us to work more in our genius, achieving a state of flow more often. Asana
delivers on this with our product and our culture.

We're looking for Engineers who are passionate about creating a phenomenal
culture that enables autonomy and responsibility while striving to building
the best product possible because that's what we compete on.

Our tech stack: Typescript / React and our own version of GraphQL (we built it
before GraphQL was open sourced). Our version of GraphQL executes all queries
as "live" by default. This means you do not need to worry about data changes
when designing a feature.

I joined because I was convinced that the incredible collaboration experiences
I had in a small startup could be scaled up to big companies. Come work with
us [https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1163890/product-
engineer](https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1163890/product-engineer)

------
wafelj
Zemanta/Outbrain | Senior Data Scientist | Ljubljana, Slovenia| ONSITE, VISA,
Fulltime

Outbrain powers content recommendations to increase user engagement and page
views on sites like CNN, FoxNews, MSN, and Time Inc. Outbrain also enables
publishers and top brands to distribute their content across our wide
publisher network. We recommend 250 billion articles and videos each month to
more than a half a billion people worldwide. Zemanta is Outbrain's subsidiary
handling real time bidding.

Data Scientist - Marketplace Optimization: Zemanta/Outbrain is seeking an
experienced Data Scientist with strong backend engineer skills to optimize its
bidding into a dynamic and large-scale online marketplace. The position
requires modelling price points that will optimize Zemanta's gain from bidding
on media, in a dynamic environment of hundreds of millions of auctions per
day, involving other strategic players. In addition to modelling the optimal
buying dynamics, the successful candidate is expected to be able to implement
the optimized media-buy policy in a production-grade environment.

Apply at
[https://zemanta.workable.com/j/15FB6F3B4D](https://zemanta.workable.com/j/15FB6F3B4D)

------
ff7f00
Braintree | Multiple positions | Chicago, IL | ONSITE
[https://www.braintreepayments.com/careers#jobs](https://www.braintreepayments.com/careers#jobs)
Braintree lets you move money from one place to another safely and securely.
Every time you pay for an Uber ride, book a stay through Airbnb, or pay with
PayPal when you check out online, you’re probably using our product. It sounds
complex (and it is), but we make it so simple you can’t tell we’re there.

We solve world-scale problems and provide opportunities to match. We build
diverse teams that recognize our strengths and allow us to work on our
weaknesses. You bring skills and a relentless focus on the customer, and we’ll
provide the support you need to do the best work of your life.

Open Positions:

* Security Engineer ([https://boards.greenhouse.io/braintree/jobs/975429?gh_jid=97...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/braintree/jobs/975429?gh_jid=975429))

* Security Engineering Manager ([https://boards.greenhouse.io/braintree/jobs/1484484?gh_jid=1...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/braintree/jobs/1484484?gh_jid=1484484))

~~~
ff7f00
Correct link for the Security Engineer position:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/braintree/jobs/1493945?gh_jid=1...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/braintree/jobs/1493945?gh_jid=1493945)

------
arborbio
Arbor | Software Engineer - Python | Cambridge, MA | Full-time Onsite

At Arbor, we're unlocking nature’s genetic diversity to create transformative
products in human health and sustainability. Our proprietary platform
integrates a computational search engine with high-throughput experimental
capabilities to enable rapid protein characterization.

We've published some of our discoveries in _Science_
([http://science.sciencemag.org/content/early/2018/12/06/scien...](http://science.sciencemag.org/content/early/2018/12/06/science.aav7271))
and _Molecular Cell_
([https://doi.org/10.1016/j.molcel.2018.02.028](https://doi.org/10.1016/j.molcel.2018.02.028)).

As an early software engineer in this venture-backed startup, you will have
considerable latitude to design and build data processing pipelines for
handling massive amounts of (sequence) data. You will be expected to work
closely with our incredible team of scientists as we push the boundaries of
discovery together.

More details: [https://arbor.bio/careers](https://arbor.bio/careers)

------
yule
ADAC Camping GmbH | Berlin | Full-Time | Onsite |
[https://www.pincamp.de](https://www.pincamp.de)

PiNCAMP is a startup backed by the ADAC, the largest automobile club in
Europe. We want to make finding and booking camping vacations an enjoyable
experience.

We are currently looking for:

\- Junior backend developers ([https://adac-pincamp-
jobs.personio.de/job/97178](https://adac-pincamp-jobs.personio.de/job/97178))

\- Backend developers ([https://adac-pincamp-
jobs.personio.de/job/95016](https://adac-pincamp-jobs.personio.de/job/95016))

\- Junior frontend developers ([https://adac-pincamp-
jobs.personio.de/job/97177](https://adac-pincamp-jobs.personio.de/job/97177))

\- Frontend developers ([https://adac-pincamp-
jobs.personio.de/job/93792](https://adac-pincamp-jobs.personio.de/job/93792))

Our stack includes Node.JS, Python, Django, React.js, ES6, Docker Swarm on
AWS. We have plenty of interesting camping related topics to work on and we're
looking for creative and positive thinking developers to help us achieve our
goals.

jobs@pincamp.de

~~~
ejanus
This should be for Europeans only.

~~~
yule
We are looking for someone to join us on site, but depending on the Visa
process, we are willing to help matching candidates with the process. And we
have non-European team members.

------
rsanaie
Beanworks | Vancouver, BC | Full-Time | OnSite |
[https://www.beanworks.com](https://www.beanworks.com)

We are a established and well funded 6 year old SaaS FinTech headquartered in
Vancouver. We are passionate about the future of accounting automation and how
we will shape that future through technology. We automate the process of
vendor payable from the moment the Purchase Order is created, Invoices arrive
and Payments are electronically sent to the Vendors, through smart approval
workflows. Although basic knowledge of accounting will help you ramp up
quicker, it's not integral as you need to know very little to do your job. We
have been selected as the exclusive AP Automation partner for Sage software.
The Beanworks office in Gastown is located in the heart of the West Coast tech
community. We come to work each day ready to make an impact by delivering a
product that measurably improves the working lives of accounting
professionals. Our products are built to delight.

We're hiring:

Senior Software Engineer(s) [Full Stack: C# Java PHP React]

Apply:
[https://secure.collage.co/jobs/beanworkssolutions](https://secure.collage.co/jobs/beanworkssolutions)

------
tryprospect
Prospect | Customer Support, Software Developer | Full Time | Kitchener-
Waterloo, Canada | Onsite, Remote |
[https://tryprospect.com](https://tryprospect.com)

We're a startup based out of Waterloo, Canada building a smart, curious, and
driven team that's passionate about making software that helps sales reps sell
better. Prospect is a lead generation platform that intelligently sources
contact data right inside of your web browser in real-time.

The best sales teams from the top tech companies in the world use Prospect to
crush their sales targets.

We are profitable and self-funded (no VCs or investors). We did this because
we want to do what's best for our team and customers (not investors). We have
sane working hours; we don't work weekends, take ample time off, and work ~8
hours a day.

We are currently looking for a:

* Customer Support Representative: [https://secure.collage.co/jobs/prospect/8415](https://secure.collage.co/jobs/prospect/8415)

* Software Developer (React / JavaScript): [https://secure.collage.co/jobs/prospect/9442](https://secure.collage.co/jobs/prospect/9442)

Perks:

* Work remotely or from our office in Waterloo -- your choice

* Benefits (Health, Dental, etc) through our company HSA

* Catered lunches every day and snacks at the office

* Vacation travel spending allowance

* Laptop of your choice

------
tankdoan
Farmers Business Network℠ | Backend Engineer | San Carlos, CA | Fulltime,
ONSITE

At Farmers Business Network, we’re democratizing information from thousands of
farmers to help them make better decisions in an opaque market. With the
world’s largest unbiased agricultural dataset, we’ve disrupted the industry
with our products including:

    
    
      * FBN Direct: Our online store for chemical inputs saves our members tens of thousands of dollars by surfacing market data, alternative products, and transparent pricing 
      * Seed Finder: Provides agricultural analytics for better decisions, and economic analytics to keep them from being ripped off 
      * Profit Center: Provides up to date local market data and analysis, saving members time and helping them find better deals
    

We’re upsetting the status quo, and our members and investors (Series D 190
mil) love us for that.

Your Role Agriculture combines complex biological, mechanical, meteorological,
chemical, and economic systems. Our team needs help with:

    
    
      * Building infrastructure to efficiently process, transform, and analyze large amounts of data from these systems 
      * Building services to enable farmers to derive insights and take actions based our unique dataset 
      * Enabling our data science team to perform complex analyses
    

Apply:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/farmersbusinessnetwork/jobs/200...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/farmersbusinessnetwork/jobs/200927)
Or email me at tan+hn@farmersbusinessnetwork.com

Our Stack/Buzzwords: AWS, Big Data, Docker, Python, React, Agriculture

------
tmaier
PwC Germany | Architect; Modern and lightweight architectures | Germany
(preferred Munich, Dusseldorf, Frankfurt) | FULL-TIME, ONSITE |
[https://www.pwc.de/](https://www.pwc.de/)

I am hiring for my team at PwC in Germany.

The team focuses on "digital architecture", which means we focus on the
challenge how to bring traditional enterprises in our new, digital world. The
architecture point of view spans from strategic Enterprise Architecture, till
Solution Architecture level. The expectation is that a good architect is also
able to develop by her- or himself.

The Architecture team itself is part of the digital unit of PwC, which focuses
on the digital transformations from business strategy, cultural change and
architecture point of view.

You are the right girl or guy if you have experience in software development
and are interested in becoming an architect. Alternatively, you are already an
experienced architect.

German language skills are a must.

Keywords: Kubernetes, hybrid-cloud, AWS, Google Cloud, Azure, DevOps, CI/CD,
Agile, REST, GraphQL, Microservices Architecture, Event-Driven Architectures,
Cloud-Native Architectures etc.

Full job description:
[https://jobs.pwc.de/Stellenanzeige/2967/C-102395/%28Senior%2...](https://jobs.pwc.de/Stellenanzeige/2967/C-102395/%28Senior%29-Consultant
--Manager-%28w-m%29-f%C3%BCr-moderne-Architekturen-und-digitale-
Transformation)

Apply via the website. Email me for any questions: tobias.ludwig.maier@pwc.com

------
zopf
Wellth | Senior Software Engineer | Playa Vista, CA | ONSITE |
[https://wellthapp.com](https://wellthapp.com)

Wellth is a 4.5yo healthcare tech startup that builds mobile applications to
remind and motivate chronic disease patients to take their medications on time
and use their medical devices, which keeps them out of the hospital and avoids
billions of dollars of unnecessary spending. Our customers are health
insurers, risk-bearing hospital systems, and life insurers. We've raised
$7.1mm to date from a mix of long-term-view healthcare and life insurance
investors (most recently $5mm in Sep '18), and have had a product live in the
market for over two years.

We build mobile apps in React Native, front-ends in React, use Apollo and
GraphQL, a Postgres DB, and Docker images for deployment onto AWS. We're an
agile product/engineering team of 7, have a dedicated head of product, run
two-week sprints, and have CI/CD across the stack.

We're looking for a senior engineer with strong back-end experience and at
least moderate front-end experience. Bonus points for experience in healthcare
or other regulated industries, and for interest in mentoring other engineers
and improving engineering processes. 2019 is the year where we prepare for
significant scale; help us build kick-ass systems that will live for a long
time.

Apply here:

[https://angel.co/wellth/jobs/368903-senior-full-stack-
engine...](https://angel.co/wellth/jobs/368903-senior-full-stack-engineer) or
email [alec at wellthapp dot com] (the CTO)

------
dlngdn
Rescale | San Francisco | ONSITE |
[https://jobs.lever.co/rescale](https://jobs.lever.co/rescale) Rescale offers
a software platform and hardware infrastructure for companies to perform
scientific and engineering simulation. (We're an HPC Cloud Platform) We are a
Y Combinator startup with top investors: Jeff Bezos, Paul Graham, Marc
Andreessen, Richard Branson, Peter Thiel, & a bunch of others. We have about
80 employees scattered around the world, with about 15 software developers all
located in San Francisco. The company still feels small and everyone is pretty
tight. Work atmosphere is fun & friendly.

We recently closed Series B ($32MM), just moved into a new office a couple
weeks ago. All departments are hiring. It's exciting, a lot of opportunity,
interesting technical problems to solve, definitely a good time to join. Devs
that come in now will have the opportunity to have a big impact on the future
of our company, our code & our culture.

We're currently looking for: Senior Backend Engineer, Senior Frontend
Engineer, Senior DevOps Engineer, Software Engineer, Senior HPC Engineer, Data
Engineer, HPC Engineer, Platform and Applications Engineer

------
johnferro
2txt NLG | Backend Developer | Berlin, DE | Full-time, ONSITE

About us: 2txt offers natural language generation as a service: we transform
structured data into natural, human-readable text. We’re a small but growing
team that tackles challenging natural language processing problems, creating
innovative solutions at the intersection of linguistics, computer science, and
artificial intelligence. As a software developer at 2txt you will work closely
with our computational linguists to extend and improve our text generation
software.

About you: You love to implement and optimize interesting algorithms in areas
such as parsing, compiler theory, and automated theorem proving. You enjoy the
benefits of programming in high-level languages such as Python, but aren’t
afraid to move down to lower-level languages when the need arises. You want to
help shape the fundamental and cutting edge technologies that a fast growing
company is developing. You desire the opportunity to explore and work on
topics across a diverse range of disciplines from computational linguistics
and QA automation to grammar writing and developing client facing APIs.

If you could be described by some of these statements then 2txt is the right
place for you! Email us at jobs@2txt.de

------
cpistorino
Shell TechWorks | Software Architect, Senior Software Developer, Intern
(UI/UX) | Intern (Software) | Cambridge, MA | Onsite | Shell TechWorks is an
innovation center for Shell based right on the MIT campus in Cambridge MA. Our
primary goal is bringing smart people from outside the energy industry to
solve a number of challenging problems. Our office consists of software,
mechanical, architecture, systems, integration, and field support all under
one roof.

We are looking for passionate developers who enjoy working on challenging
large-scale problems. Each of our projects run 3-6 months and can differ
greatly from one to the next. We have worked in mobile, web, visual analytics,
optimization, machine learning, and sensor projects.

Although we like to use the right tool for the job, we do have some common
tech stacks that we have been using: - ReactJs, NodeJs, AWS Services, C# .Net
Core, Python, and C++ Anyone who is interested in this challenging fast paced
environment, with great opportunity for growth and impact please contact me
at: cpistorino@shelltechworks.com Available slot counts at the time of
posting:

1 x Intern (UI/UX) 1 x Intern (Software) 2 x Senior Software Developer 1 x
Software Architect

------
epkatz
Wonder | Full-stack Software Engineer(s) | New York City (NYC) | ONSITE |
[https://askwonder.com](https://askwonder.com)

Wonder is a new kind of knowledge service that makes your brain scalable. We
provide instant access to the intellect and fact-finding skills of a
distributed network of analysts around the world. We enable anyone - from
individuals up to Fortune 500s - to gain strategic knowledge when they need it
most.

We are looking for senior software engineers to join us in our beautiful
office in Manhattan to help make the product and the organization that goes
along with it.

We're a team of thirteen engineers today but we expect to grow into a
household name in NYC tech over the next few years and want your help to get
there!

You'll be an integral part of a startup with real traction, helping to scale
both the product and your fellow colleagues. We care about building a diverse
engineering organization and supporting each others' professional development.

For engineering, we expect you to have at least a few years of professional
experience including some experience with Node and/or React and an interest in
working across the stack to build web applications.

Current stack: Node.js, Typescript, Postgres, MongoDB, Heroku/AWS

Please use this link to apply:
[https://jobs.lever.co/askwonder/ae00c78f-7a92-4902-b804-bd48...](https://jobs.lever.co/askwonder/ae00c78f-7a92-4902-b804-bd48afb09d0a)

Unfortunately we are unable to sponsor new visas at this time.

------
alando46
Radiant Earth Foundation | DevOps Engineer | Oakland, CA | Onsite

Radiant Earth Foundation's core mission is to make insights from remote
sensing data and machine learning an order of magnitude more accessible for
global non-profits, humanitarian organizations, emerging economy governments,
and others. [https://radiant.earth](https://radiant.earth)

We provide a free platform that takes care of all of the geospatial processing
and machine learning so that users with any level of remote sensing
experience, from zero to expert, can use near real-time data to get geospatial
insights for their use case.

In addition to our platform, we work with organizations on complex use cases
with high-impact outcomes. Since our founding in 2016, we've worked with the
Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation (a primary funder), the Omidyar Network
(another primary funder), as well as the United Nations Institute for Training
and Research, Schmidt Futures, the World Bank and more.

We work with a range of fellows and contractors to support our efforts, but
our in-house engineering/ML team is just 2 people :) In addition to being
somebody who is excited to be part of a small team working on large-scale
problems (right now we're all generalists, to an extent), we're especially
interested in applicants who want to help us foster a team culture of respect,
inclusion, and diversity.

Apply here: [https://bit.ly/2CLLzdK](https://bit.ly/2CLLzdK)

If you have any questions, please don't hesitate to shoot me an email: alando
(at) radiant.earth

------
pgodzin
JW Player | Software Engineers, Product Managers | New York (NYC), NY | ONSITE
| Full-time

JW Player pioneered video on the web over a decade ago and continues to
innovate as the world’s largest network-independent platform for video
delivery and intelligence. Media companies including Fox, VICE, Business
Insider, and Univision, in addition to hundreds of thousands of creators of
all types and sizes, rely on JW Player to deliver and monetize their content
across all devices. JW Player’s massive global footprint of over 2 billion
unique devices creates a powerful data graph of unique consumer insights and
generates billions of incremental video views.

JW Player also started as and continues to be the most popular open-source
video player:
[https://github.com/jwplayer/jwplayer](https://github.com/jwplayer/jwplayer)

All our openings can be found here:
[https://www.jwplayer.com/company/careers/](https://www.jwplayer.com/company/careers/)

We have several openings available for Senior JavaScript engineers, as well as
Software Engineering roles across our data and media delivery pipelines.

If interested, please email me at pgodzin@jwplayer.com

------
ryanrende
Splice.com | Music Tech | NYC & Remote | Engineering

At Splice, we're looking rapidly grow our engineering team from ~45 to ~100
engineers in the next 12 months. A little background on Splice - we're a
digital music platform evolving the way people create, connect and
collaborate. We power the creativity of today’s musicians through marketplaces
for creative content and tools, workflow solutions that keep them in their
flow, and opportunities that help them thrive. From Top 40 hitmakers to
bedroom producers, over 2 million musicians come to Splice to get started or
unstuck, move forward and make progress on their music.

Splice is actively hiring across multiple departments, including Engineering,
Product Management, Product Design, & People Ops.

On the technology side, our platform consists of a web app and desktop app
that are built using cutting edge technologies, including: \- Go, Electron,
JavaScript (Angular, React), AWS, Docker, Terraform, MySQL.

If you have any interest, please use the link below to apply or email your
resumes directly to our Technical Recruiter, Ryan.

Email - ryan.rende@splice.com Link -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/splice](https://boards.greenhouse.io/splice)

------
wt_cam
Watching That | Full Stack | London, UK (remote available as long in EU) |
Full Time | [https://www.watchingthat.com](https://www.watchingthat.com)

Apply: [https://angel.co/watching-that/jobs/178779-full-stack-
engine...](https://angel.co/watching-that/jobs/178779-full-stack-engineer)

Watching That is a video analytics and intelligence platform that enables
media companies across the world to monitor, optimise and scale their video
activities effortlessly.

Have you ever watched a video online, in app or over the top? Increasingly the
chances are that Watching That is the analytics platform that is making sense
of every view, no where in the world or the time of day.

We're a young startup that is already funded, turning over hundreds of
thousands of dollars and is growing fast.

We're on the look out for the same calibre of talent that has got us this far
to join the core engineering effort. Working across the entire stack you'll be
leveraging some of the most exciting technologies: GraphQL, ReactJS,
ElasticSearch and Kafka to name a few.

You'll also be instrumental in solving big problems around big data, ML and
predictive analytics so strong experience with big data algorithms, Hadoop,
Scala/Java/Go and the like very preferable.

Essentially you'll be coming in on the ground floor into a really exciting
startup that is playing in a global industry valued at over $150Bn annually.

If you think you have what it takes we can't wait to hear from you.

------
rclough1684
Simplisafe | HW, FW, SW, and QA Engineers | Boston, MA | ONSITE |
[http://simplisafe.com/careers](http://simplisafe.com/careers)

We are the fastest growing home security company in the country competing
against the entrenched giants, like ADT, and the new-to-the-space giants, like
Amazon and Google. To compete in this ever growing IoT home automation
security space we must learn and iterate quickly, work collaboratively, and
deliver creatively. In service to this challenge, our engineering team is
proud to own and run the literal "full stack", from designing and building the
circuit boards on our hardware all the way to coding the UI on our mobile
applications.

Please feel free to take a look at an article on our culture, growth, and
engineering management: [https://www.builtinboston.com/2018/12/20/spotlight-
working-a...](https://www.builtinboston.com/2018/12/20/spotlight-working-at-
simplisafe-engineering)

To apply to jobs, please submit through our careers page and feel free to
e-mail me (Ryan.Clough@simplisafe.com) so I can expedite a review of your
resume with the hiring manager.

~~~
albedoa
You will want to read this before applying to SimpliSafe:
[https://digboston.com/macro-aggressions-trump-flags-right-
wi...](https://digboston.com/macro-aggressions-trump-flags-right-wing-memes-
line-walls-at-boston-company-workers-be-damned/)

------
ltrcola
Dwolla | Front End Engineer | Des Moines, IA | ONSITE

Looking for a smart and compassionate person to work with me on a Marketing
Engineering team. We're doing our best to cultivate an inclusive culture
(don't be an asshole) and to build a useful SaaS product (API) that we can be
proud of. Des Moines may be flyover country, but it's sort of a hidden gem. I
don't care at all if you have a degree, only that you've got some experience
and are good at learning.

Here's the start of the actual posting:

We care about mastering the ideal platform to move money. At Dwolla, we
empower our engineers to select the right languages, tools, and libraries for
the job and deliver products based on those choices. If you want to become of
a master of your craft while building something that matters, Dwolla may be
right for you.

Our Front End Engineers design and build usable, performant, and beautiful
user interfaces that help our users accomplish their goals. As a member of the
Marketing Engineering team, you will work closely with marketing stakeholders
to build web experiences that communicate the value of the Dwolla platform to
potential customers, as well as maintain a strong and cohesive brand across
all of our properties.

[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/dwollacom/view/P_AAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/dwollacom/view/P_AAAAAACAADjJHca-
MY0du7)

or check out all our postings here:
[https://www.dwolla.com/careers/](https://www.dwolla.com/careers/)

~~~
joshmanders
Is Dwolla ever going to be open to remote? I live in Dubuque and would love to
apply, but I can't relocate.

~~~
ltrcola
Hi! We do have some remote folks and I think we're open to it on a case by
case basis. For this front end position we're starting a new team and I think
remote would make that pretty difficult at first. Our Platform and Product
Engineer postings may be more open to that right now.

Hopefully as time goes by we have more flexibility :)

------
ivan_gammel
DrSmile | Multiple Positions | Berlin, Germany | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://www.drsmile.de](https://www.drsmile.de)

We are well-funded digital healthcare startup with sustainable business model
and dental practices in several German and UK cities, preparing for further
international expansion. Our technology stack - Salesforce and plenty of other
3rd party systems, integrated and extended with Spring Boot microservices and
Angular web applications in AWS. We use Java 11, TypeScript, Docker, Jenkins
and plenty of other tools and technologies. We are currently working in a
CI/CD agile process and rapidly evolving towards 12-factor apps. We have
almost no legacy code, professional and passionate team and office in the
center of one of the most livable cities in the world.

Open positions:

* Software Engineer, Salesforce

* Senior Software Engineer, Java Applications (full stack)

* Systems Administrator (networks, Linux, Microsoft, Mac, hardware - maintenance and support of office equipment and network, fluent German required)

* Senior QA Engineer, Test Automation (Java)

Visa sponsorship is offered to candidates for senior level positions:
temporary remote contract is possible until relocation to Berlin.

Feel free to ask questions or apply directly to jobs@drsmile.de

------
maartenpi_
Aviso Diagnostics | Full-stack Engineer | Django + IoT | Onsite (The
Netherlands, Utrecht based) | FULL-TIME

Aviso Diagnostics is on a mission to change the way maintenance is done in the
shipping industry towards predictive maintenance as the norm. With industry
experts we develop innovative software applications, measurement instruments
and monitoring systems for some of the largest shipping companies in the
world.

We are a data-driven organization, founded with the main objective to provide
detailed, technical information on which management and operations departments
can base their KPI’s and management decisions.

We are hiring for:

Full-Stack Engineer: You will work on application from the ground up. Starting
from the IoT client, which collects data and send the results to API's written
in DRF. Processing engine data to find the latest state and deciding whether
the engine is healthy or needs maintenance. Finally displaying graphs and
reports.

Tech Stack: Django / DRF / PostgreSQL / Python / ML / Google Cloud / PHP / JS
/ jQuery

Funded startup + flexible working

See more here: [https://www.aviso-
diagnostics.com/en/vacancies](https://www.aviso-diagnostics.com/en/vacancies)

------
madmax108
Tact.AI | Bangalore, India & Redwood City, CA | Full-time | Onsite

At Tact ([https://tact.ai](https://tact.ai)), we're building the next
generation of AI-driven enterprise sales SAAS. Tact.AI is the world’s first
mobile sales productivity suite. Our device-native, conversational platform is
used by Fortune 500 companies to transform the daily sales experience in the
field and maximize the value of their CRM investments. Tact.AI brings together
state of the art conversational AI built on a platform with a razor sharp
focus on scalability and extensibility, tied together by a UX-first approach.

The India Centre of Tact.AI (which I’m an early engineer at) was set up in
July 2018, with a focus on bringing together engineering talent to take
Tact.AI to the next level, in terms of features, capabilities and scale, while
building up on the culture of inclusion that we have always prided itself
upon.

We are funded by Accel, Redpoint, Comcast, Amazon, Salesforce, Upfront &
Microsoft Ventures (and have been covered by TechCrunch, Forbes, VentureBeat,
you-name-it)

We’re hiring across the board and looking for NLP Engineers, Backend
Engineers, Android/iOS/WPF Developers, Product Management, and DevOps as we
scale up the India centre, but same roles are also welcome in Redwood City. We
had quite a bit of success with the Dec 2018 Who's Hiring, so here we go
again!

To apply, shoot out your resume and the role you are interested in to:
Y2FyZWVycy1pbmRpYUB0YWN0LmFpIA== (or feel free to AMA). Do mention HN
somewhere in your mail so we know where you are from! :)

PS Happy New Year fellow HN-ers! :D

~~~
Curious42
Hey, what's Y2FyZWVycy1pbmRpYUB0YWN0LmFpIA==? How do I send my resume to it?

~~~
vaishnavpratik
It's base64 encoded. careers-india@tact.ai

~~~
Carpetsmoker
I think that was intended as a basic applicant filter, which the previous
commenter failed ;-)

------
kylixz
Chesapeake Technology International | Junior and Lead Software Engineers | MD,
VA, CA, CO | REMOTE, Onsite [http://www.ctic-inc.com](http://www.ctic-inc.com)

Chesapeake Technology a 50 person DoD R&D company supporting remote work with
locations in Denver, MD, VA, and CA is looking for software engineers with
interest in SDR’s, networking, and visualization. We’re primarily a JVM/Java
shop integrating sensors and equipment into a 3D GIS tool for RF modeling and
analysis. We’re pushing hard for government open source! I’ve worked
everything from CRDT’s to OpenGL shaders to even sewing sensors into a vest.
Lots of opportunities to learn including graduate education to self-directed
training. We're looking for people that are passionate about RF and GIS and
want to work in small teams. Schedules are flexible and we rely on tools to
work asynchronously. We won't whiteboard you. Check out the open sites below
and apply closest to you:
[https://ctic.hua.hrsmart.com/hr/ats/JobSearch/viewAll](https://ctic.hua.hrsmart.com/hr/ats/JobSearch/viewAll)

------
aherbst
Teikametrics | Software Engineer | Boston | ONSITE | Fulltime

Teikametrics is a leading maker of software for online, third-party sellers.
We provide broad-ranging tools for sellers that cover supply logistics,
inventory management, marketing, advertising, sales and competitive
intelligence. The company is profitable, with significant monthly-recurring-
revenues and has recently raised a Series A investment to fuel growth.
Teikametrics is on target for over 100% revenue growth in the next year.

As a proven, profitable, early-stage startup with massive growth potential,
Teikametrics is a unique opportunity within the Boston job market. Our
compensation is competitive and our benefits include a matching 401(k) plan,
quarterly bonuses, unlimited vacation, and stock options.

We are hiring for 3 positions:

* Software Engineer 2 (front-end) [https://bit.ly/2SyLAqH](https://bit.ly/2SyLAqH)

* Software Engineer 2 (back-end) [https://bit.ly/2QklZ2L](https://bit.ly/2QklZ2L)

* Software Engineer 3 (back-end) [https://bit.ly/2F3JwDR](https://bit.ly/2F3JwDR)

Apply directly via the above links or email directly aherbst at teikametrics
dot com

------
cstigler
Workday | Senior Full-Stack Developer | San Francisco |
[http://www.workday.com](http://www.workday.com) | ONSITE full-time

Workday is a large and growing (public with a ~$30B market cap) enterprise
software company, and we're looking for skilled senior full-stack developers
to join my Media Cloud team, part of our Employee Experience Technologies
group, in downtown SF. You’ll be working with an agile development team to
develop interactive multimedia features and more for Workday’s application
suite.

Our team is passionate and curious, and looking for developers who are the
same. We value our employees above all, and believe that a kind,
collaborative, and diverse team will produce better products.

Workday's software suite includes HCM, Financials, Recruiting, Learning, and
more. Our software powers the world's largest and best businesses, like
Amazon, Netflix, Patagonia, Wal-Mart, Sony, Toyota, VMware, Visa, and Yale
University.

Our most-used languages are Python and JavaScript, but you'll also end up
touching plenty of other programming languages including Kotlin, Java, etc. We
are looking for candidates with 5-10+ years of full-time paid software
development experience. Note that, unfortunately, we cannot sponsor new H-1Bs
or hire candidates with F-1/J-1 visas, so you'll need to be a US citizen or
permanent resident, or have a current H-1B (or equivalent).

If you're interested, shoot me an email: charlie.stigler@workday.com

I'm a senior engineering manager at Workday with a startup background - would
love to talk to you if this job description sounds like a fit. =)

------
henrikberggren
Steady Health | Software Engineers | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite
Managing your diabetes well can be the difference between a long, healthy life
and heart attack, cardiovascular disease, amputations, and blindness. Today,
diabetes care is based on guidelines that are the same for everyone,
regardless of motivation, lifestyle and other individual factors.

Steady Health ([https://steady.health](https://steady.health)) is changing
diabetes care by leveraging a new technology and dataset, continuous glucose
monitors. These sensors let patients track their levels throughout the day
without pricking their fingers with complex equipment. We’re building an
entirely new clinic experience that use data analysis to help patients
understand how diet, physical activity, and medication is impacting their
blood sugar levels.

I’m an experienced founder who previously sold a company to Dropbox. My co-
founder is an MD who specializes in internal medicine. I’ve also been diabetic
for 18 years so between us we know both the patient, and care side, really
well.

We're looking for passionate people with a low ego and a drive to learn. Our
first clinic will be in San Francisco and we are currently building out our
founding engineering and care teams. The company is backed by top funds and
angels including former Dropbox CTO and Head of Data Science at Airbnb.

Come and change an important piece of health care with us, email me at
henrik@steady.health and read my story [https://medium.com/south-park-
commons/the-wearable-that-chan...](https://medium.com/south-park-commons/the-
wearable-that-changed-my-life-1a5b9bdbab22)

------
etflogic
ETFLogic | Quantitative Developer | New York, NY | ONSITE |
[https://www.etflogic.io](https://www.etflogic.io) | Full Time | ETFLogic is a
fintech data analytics company. We helps our clients - ETF Issuers, Traders,
Investment Managers - make better investment decisions with Exchange Traded
Funds and grow their assets. ETFs hold in excess of $5 trillion in assets
globally. That number is projected to reach $30tr by 2030. Investor demand
continues to drive innovation and complexity in the ETF landscape. We empower
ETF ecosystem members to better understand what is “under the hood” and gain
an edge in investment trading decisions.

We are building quantitative tools, deep analytics and trading signals around
ETFs and their underlying assets. Some of our key areas of focus are in ETF
intraday (fair-value) pricing, portfolio construction and optimization, fixed-
income pricing and factor analysis.

Our tech stack is JS, React, Python, AWS, kdb+/q

Prior experience in finance or ETFs is not necessary.

We are currently a small team of 4 and looking to expand. We are well funded
with a strategic VC.

In addition to quant-focused developers we are looking for Frontend Devs.

Please reach out with your resume: info at etflogic dot io.

------
mcgwiz
Reasi | Senior Software Engineer | Los Angeles, CA | Remote - US | Full-time |
[https://reasi.com](https://reasi.com)

Want to revolutionize an industry? We're passionate about modernizing real
estate because buyers and sellers deserve better than the nerve-wracking,
fraud-prone, disjointed and expensive manual processes they currently endure.
This is a huge market but it has high institutional and cultural barriers -
our success is driven entirely by our expertise, creativity, agility, and
action.

Stack: AWS, Docker, Ethereum/Solidity, SQL, TypeScript/ES6/JavaScript,
Node.js/Koa/Express, React, Jest/Mocha, Bootstrap/Sass, <tech you recommend>.

Senior Software Engineer:

\- seasoned full-stack web/mobile developer who specializes in any of the
following: blockchain, DevOps / site reliability, graphic design, data
science;

\- has a number of challenging projects under their belt, providing the drive
and experience to identify and deliver our most impactful business needs; and

\- is an effective interpersonal communicator and mentor with acute attention
to detail and strong opinions (weakly held) about software architecture and
teamwork.

Please reach out for more information: jobs@reasi.com.

------
nancyvl
Visual Labs | Menlo Park, CA | Software Engineer | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://www.visuallabsinc.com/](https://www.visuallabsinc.com/)

Visual Labs develops Android and web-based applications for public safety. Our
clients include law enforcement, public venues (e.g. Levi’s Stadium), private
security companies and others all across the country. Here’s a video about how
our system was used at the Super Bowl
([https://youtu.be/WxHIrdqt9Rg](https://youtu.be/WxHIrdqt9Rg)).

A degree in Computer Science or a related technical field is required.
Preference will be given to those with the following background:

Experience working in a full-stack environment on a large-scale project

Working knowledge of web-based applications - HTML, JavaScript and CSS

Experience with relational databases, Python and Java

Experience managing cloud environments - AWS, Azure

We offer a competitive salary along with stock options and other benefits. If
you want to be part of a close knit team at a company where your work will
have significant impact, send us your resume and tell us why you think Visual
Labs is a good fit for you. Reply to jobs@visuallabsinc.com. U.S. work
authorization is required.

------
DentalWings
Dental Wings | Montreal (CA), Berlin, Chemnitz (GER), Lyon (FR) | ONSITE |
Various engineering roles | Full-time

* About us *

Dental Wings was founded in 2007 and is a fast-growing international company
active in the dynamic field of dental CAD/CAM technologies.

Our main activities cover design (CAD) and diagnostic software development
(guided surgery), scanning hardware development, scanning equipment
manufacturing, customer support, sales, marketing, logistics, and
administration. Our products are sold and used in over 50 countries.

Our mission is to help our customers improve the lives of millions of dental
patients worldwide!

* Our team *

Our team fosters an environment of honesty, trust, and openess. We strive to
grow, learn, improve and innovate as individuals and as a company. We do our
utmost to support our colleagues, emphasize communication and value a good
work-life balance.

We use SCRUM and Kanban methods. Our tool stack involves Redmine, Slack, Git,
Eclipse, JavaFX, JOGL, Gerrit, Jenkins, JUnit and Sonar.

* Open positions *

[http://www.dentalwings.com/company/careers/](http://www.dentalwings.com/company/careers/)

\- Java CAD/CAM and C++ software engineers (Berlin, Chemnitz, Montreal)

\- Web App and Tech Support developer, Assembler technician (Montreal, Lyon)

------
gregwebs
PingCAP | Software Engineer, Customer Success | San Mateo and distributed |
Full-Time | Remote |
[https://angel.co/pingcap-1/jobs](https://angel.co/pingcap-1/jobs)

We make TiDB, an open source scale-out database that is always consistent,
always online, and MySQL compatible. Our underlying distributed key-value
layer, TiKV, is a CNCF project.

We have a lot of interesting challenges to keep scaling for our existing users
with 100+ TB of data and expanding to help users in new ways with their
database needs.

I am part of the international team based out of San Mateo (bay area). Our
small team is oriented to being remote, and we travel periodically to meet in
person. Much of our team effort is targeted towards making this amazing
technology more accessible to the rest of the world [1].

Our tech stack is Rust, Go, Kubernetes, and TiDB itself! You can work on a
serverless cloud service, do low-level database hacking, or work directly with
customers depending on your existing experience.

I like working on TiDB because I get to be a part of a big change going on in
databases and work with a highly-skilled cohesive team. I am constantly
learning new things about databases, Kubernetes, etc, but I also get to apply
my existing experience to have a big impact.

See the jobs link for more details and compensation.

[1] [https://techcrunch.com/2018/09/11/tidb-developer-pingcap-
wan...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/09/11/tidb-developer-pingcap-wants-to-
expand-in-north-america-after-raising-50m-series-c/)

------
matthewmacleod
BotsAndUs | Multiple roles | London, UK | Full-time | On-site |
[https://botsandus.com](https://botsandus.com)

BotsAndUs are developing an autonomous social robotics system to provide
customer service support in busy retail, hospitality, and event environments.

We have built prototypes for our own hardware and software platforms, and
we're now ready to make our first non-founding engineering hires to help us
take our services into production.

We are currently looking to hire for two roles:

* Robotics engineer, with experience in embedded development and ROS, to work on our hardware platform.

* Senior software engineer with web-tech experience, to help us build the UI and backend systems for our robots.

We have a diverse technical stack, so we're particularly interested in
candidates who are comfortable working with a range of different tools,
languages and frameworks as required.

You'll be joining at an early stage, but we're offering a market-rate salary
and a friendly, flexible working environment.

Find more details on our website at
[https://botsandus.com/about/#careers](https://botsandus.com/about/#careers)
or email bo@botsandus.com for more information or to apply.

------
AthenaCR
Athena Capital Research (Asia) | Junior/Senior Software Engineer | Hong Kong |
Full-Time, On-Site | Visa Sponsorship Available | www.athenacr.com

We are a quantitative trading firm, specializing in algorithmic strategies.
Our passion and expertise lie in technology, mathematics, and finance. We
unite these strengths to create a best-in-class trading infrastructure and
generate superior investment results.

We are looking for a well-rounded and driven individual with a strong
background in Computer Science to join our team. You will participate in the
whole development cycle of a high frequency trading operation. You will be
working together with a dynamic team of software engineers.

What you will be doing: \- design, develop and maintain electronic trading
systems \- support trading operation \- improve monitoring tools to help
identify and address issues in real-time \- work on data collection and
aggregation scripts, monitoring data quality so that issues are caught before
they affect production trading \- implement new exchange connectivities to
support market data and order management on new trading venues

Languages you may be using: \- C++ \- Python

Please find out more about our culture at www.athenacr.com. Apply here:
careers.hk@athenacr.com

------
izyda
Coatue Management | New York, NY | Engineers (Scala) / Data Scientists | Full-
time | ONSITE | Sponsor Visas

Coatue Management is a hedge fund based in New York City. We focus on
investments in the technology, media and telecommunications sectors.

We're building a market intelligence platform based on non-traditional data
(ie. non-financial data). We look for unique and creative sources of data, and
use it to model key firm and economic metrics.

Data Engineer: \- Experience in using and tuning Spark on large datasets
(>10TB) for batch processing \- Preferably has experience with AWS EMR and/or
has used Scala for data engineering \- Bonus: Experience with other big data
tech (e.g. Hadoop/YARN, Scalding, Flink) and/or lambda architectures

Keyword skills: Scala, Spark, Redshift, Lambda

Algorithmist: \- Experience in Scala (or any other functional language e.g.
Haskell, F#, OCaml) \- Strong algorithms and data structure background e.g.
competitive programming \- Bonus: Prior experience in using/implementing
ML/NLP algorithms at scale

Data Scientist: \- We prioritize very strong skills at R (preferable!) or
Python \- Keen to do ad hoc data diving but also build automated tools for
repeating that analysis \- Employs best practices of software engineering in
data science work (ie. Git, DRY etc.) \- Driven & excited by forecasting
problems; you care more about making great forecasts of the future as
pragmatically as possible than you do about any particular statistical
methodology or library.

Keyword skills: Data Science, R, Python

I lead the team - feel free to reach out directly at ai [] coatue .com

------
clhemphi
Carbon Five | San Francisco, New York, Santa Monica, Chattanooga, Seattle |
Full-Time, Onsite | [https://www.carbonfive.com](https://www.carbonfive.com)

Carbon Five is a digital product development consultancy. We partner with our
clients to create exceptional products and grow effective teams. We work with
numerous startups in addition to companies and organizations like Coinbase,
StitchFix, Filecoin, IPFS, Compass, Everlane, WeWork, and the San Francisco
Museum of Modern Art.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/carbon-five](https://www.keyvalues.com/carbon-five)

Here are our open roles:

\- Senior Product Designer:
[https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/designer/?ref=keyvalues](https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/designer/?ref=keyvalues)

\- Senior Developer (5+ years): [https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/senior-
developer/?ref=key...](https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/senior-
developer/?ref=keyvalues)

\- Developer (2-5 years): [https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/web-
developer/?ref=keyval...](https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/web-
developer/?ref=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: The majority of our work is in Rails, Node, and Java, but almost
everything is up for grabs. The only tech we don’t work in is .NET and PHP.

------
chrisloy
DataSine | Software Engineer | London | ONSITE | Full Time

DataSine (Techstars 2016) is a VC-backed tech startup bringing together
machine learning and psychology to enable companies to personalise how they
talk to their customers at scale. We are a small team that is growing fast,
and are looking for creative engineers across the full stack to join our team
in London.

You will be building a fast-growing product suite of intelligent content
authoring tools, analytics and visualisation software, cloud-hosted, scalable
and using a bleeding-edge machine learning stack. You will working closely
with the rest of the technology team, our data science and psychology R&D
team, and the rest of the company up to and including the CEO.

We are a diverse and friendly team and welcome applications from all
backgrounds. This is an exciting opportunity to join a successful startup as
it reaches an inflection point - if this sounds appealing then please get in
touch.

Tech: Python, Flask, JavaScript, React/Redux, Postgres, AWS, Kubernetes

More details at [https://datasine.com/careers/](https://datasine.com/careers/)
or email me directly at chris at datasine dot com (no recruiters please)

------
dbesemer
OmniSci | San Francisco, CA | Backend Developer, Frontend Developer |
ONSITE/REMOTE

OmniSci ([https://www.omnisci.com](https://www.omnisci.com)) is a venture
funded Series C startup company that builds a software platform for
interactive analytics of big data. Our product features a lightning-fast open
source GPU-accelerated database and visual analytics platform that leverages
the massive parallelism and high memory bandwidth of GPUs. We can run queries
against big data sets orders of magnitude faster than other systems, and since
the results are on the GPUs, we can efficiently visualize the result sets with
the native GPU rendering pipeline. Check out our 350-million-record Tweetmap
demo
([http://www.omnisci.com/demos/tweetmap](http://www.omnisci.com/demos/tweetmap))
or our 11.6-billion-record ships demo
([https://www.omnisci.com/demos/ships](https://www.omnisci.com/demos/ships))
for an idea of what the system can do.

We’re looking for:

\- Backend Developer: Engineers with strong experience in C++ and
database/systems programming. Knowledge of CUDA/OpenCL, LLVM, X64
Optimization, and/or OpenGL are a major plus.

\- Frontend Developer: Engineers with strong experience in JavaScript and
React/Redux. Ideal candidate has good design sense and a data visualization
background.

Compensation, equity, and benefits are competitive. Apply at
[https://www.omnisci.com/company/careers/](https://www.omnisci.com/company/careers/)

------
timspratt
Permutive (YC S14) | London, UK | Software Engineer (Scala) | Full-time,
permanent, on-site, eligible to work in UK

We're a B2B SaaS company building the data platform and tools for a world with
a trillion devices. We have product–market fit and customers that love us, and
we're growing rapidly in Europe and the US. We raised a $10M Series A at the
beginning of the year and have received funding from some of the world's best
investors, including Y Combinator.

Everything we build operates at scale: our platform processes billions of
requests a day across hundreds of millions of monthly end-users. We're
developing a next generation data platform for a world with a trillion
devices, and we think applying functional programming techniques like
compositionality and type-safety is the best way to build these massive
distributed systems.

You would be joining our core backend team on-site in London, working mostly
with Scala and 'big data' ecosystem technologies (our full stack is below).
We're happy to talk to people with a wide range of experience—from straight
out of university to those with decades of experience—but you should have a
genuine interest and preferably experience in FP, distributed systems, and
stream processing.

Languages: Scala, Haskell, Elm

Libraries: Cats, Cats Effect, FS2, http4s, Shapeless, Circe, PureConfig,
pipes, Servant

Technologies: Kafka, Kubernetes, Terraform, Bigtable, BigQuery, Beam,
Postgres, Google Cloud Platform

If you're interested and eligible to work in the UK, please email
jobs@permutive.com with your CV/resume and a bit about you, making it clear
that you found us on HN!

------
xmattus
Alley | Developers (WordPress/PHP, React/Node JS) | Full Time | REMOTE (must
be eligible for FT employment in the US or Canada) |
[https://alley.co](https://alley.co)

Alley is a full-service digital agency that creates web products for the
media, nonprofit, museum, and higher education space. We form long-term
relationships with important clients, acting as a partner in their business
success rather than just a vendor. If you're excited about tackling some of
the most interesting business and technical challenges in this space, you'll
have fun on our team.

Our tech stack is WordPress (PHP 7+) and React/Node (ES6). We use a variety of
associated tools like webpack, sass, postcss, etc. Our projects often involve
React client applications hydrated by a REST API powered by WordPress.

We're currently looking for any seniority level. Prior media tech experience
is a major plus. WP and React experience not strictly required, but you should
be prepared to get up to full speed within a few weeks on them (so PHP and JS
experience is a must).

[https://alley.co/careers/](https://alley.co/careers/)

------
anohkha
ZipRecruiter | [https://ziprecruiter.com](https://ziprecruiter.com) | Santa
Monica (LA area) | REMOTE in the United States OK for some positions. ONSITE
for most.

Our goal is to create the best online services for filling and finding jobs.
We bootstrapped for the first four years, growing to 1000+ employees (190 are
software engineers). Two months ago, we raised $156M Series B Funding!

We have a number of open positions: \- Senior Perl Developer (Santa Monica or
Remote) \- Senior Python Software Engineer (Santa Monica) \- Senior DevOps
Engineer (Santa Monica) \- Senior Go Developer (Santa Monica) \- and much
more!

Please check out our careers page, ziprecruiter.com/careers, for all our open
tech positions.

We're growing rapidly and have a large customer base (primarily small and
medium-sized businesses). We have interesting problems to solve in the areas
of search, yield management, analytics, scalability, and new product
development.

If you'd like to learn more, please visit
[https://www.ziprecruiter.com/hiring/technology](https://www.ziprecruiter.com/hiring/technology)
or email us at techjobs@ziprecruiter.com.

------
Cobalt_recruit
Cobalt Robotics | San Mateo, CA | Fulltime

Cobalt builds autonomous security robots that keep buildings safe by combining
the reliability of machines and the friendly face of human-in-the-loop “Robot
Specialists”. Security costs US companies over $200B /year, and is a very
difficult task for humans to perform because of long monotonous hours.

We have robots deployed to customers nationally and are an incredibly fast
moving team - we went from nothing to shipping our first robots in 12 months!
We are 35+ people now and we're looking for folks who are scrappy,
collaborative, excited, and eager to share their knowledge and expertise with
the rest of our team.

Please send your resume to brian@cobaltrobotics.com or please visit the links
below:

Frontend Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/cobaltrobotics/e00d5c11-7bc1-4255-aca5...](https://jobs.lever.co/cobaltrobotics/e00d5c11-7bc1-4255-aca5-ada02dbd6a83)

Security Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/cobaltrobotics/82ae1594-1a43-46f0-b36a...](https://jobs.lever.co/cobaltrobotics/82ae1594-1a43-46f0-b36a-5fa6695ce73c)

Systems Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/cobaltrobotics/cb9979c6-0773-493b-9349...](https://jobs.lever.co/cobaltrobotics/cb9979c6-0773-493b-9349-4ee04353730f)

DevOps Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/cobaltrobotics/1f822038-2083-4f2d-a2f9...](https://jobs.lever.co/cobaltrobotics/1f822038-2083-4f2d-a2f9-5f3efad3abcb)

------
mmosta
District M | Multiple Positions | Montreal, Quebec, Canada | FULLTIME | ONSITE

We are an ad-tech company offering solutions to publishers and advertisers
world-wide in an open and transparent manner.

* Site Reliability Engineer (AWS, GCP, Docker, K8s, go)

* Data Engineer (Scala, Python, SQL, Kafka, Kinesis, Parquet, Protobuf etc.)

* Full Stack Developer (PHP + JS)

* Senior Real Time Software Engineer (Golang/C++, Networking)

Work within a tight, autonomous team in the heart of one of the most livable
neighbourhoods in North America, competitive salary, quarterly performance
based bonus, 3 weeks min time off with a bonus winter break.

Internal systems we use Golang, Scala and Python.

Product side we currently leverage Symfony 3/4 and React + Redux, delivering
on realistic deadlines and report to technical persons only.

On infrastructure side, a hybrid cloud with some services in AWS, Azure and
GCP (k8s)

Small, rapidly growing and profitable company with opportunities for
meaningful growth and impact.

Prior ad-tech experience not a requirement.

If you're in Montreal, drop me a line and we'll meet up for an informal chat
about you and your goals.

Contact: mo <at> districtm.net with CV / Github etc.

Website:
[https://districtm.net/en/careers/](https://districtm.net/en/careers/)

------
finetune
FineTune | Senior Software Engineer | Stack: Flask, React, GraphQL, AWS |
remote | [https://www.finetunelearning.com](https://www.finetunelearning.com)

We're FineTune and we've got a platform that will soon be an integral part of
the educational experience of millions of high school students taking AP and
Pre-AP classes. We're a small company making a big difference and we're proud
of that.

Right now we're integrating with Learnosity, scaling up to serve 3–5 million
students and building out our innovative feature set in preparation for launch
in 2019.

We are looking for talented, experienced people who can come onboard as senior
developers and get up to speed quickly. The core of our stack is Flask and
React, so you need to know Python or Javascript inside-out. If you know both,
that's great. An ideal candidate will have 10 years of total experience across
three different products and be able to work on any part of the software
stack.

Interested? See full description and apply here
[https://www.finetunelearning.com/careers.html](https://www.finetunelearning.com/careers.html)

------
rarrrrrr
Transportant | Senior Backend Software Engineer | USA | Full-Time | Remote |
$120-$150k | [https://transportant.com/jobs.html#backend-
engineer](https://transportant.com/jobs.html#backend-engineer)

Transportant is a new technology company building modern hardware and software
to help school districts, bus drivers, students, parents, and teachers
optimize the school transportation experience. This includes providing high
speed on bus wifi for students, bus status notifications to parents and
students via mobile apps, cameras with live streaming audio and video,
ridership tracking and management, and added safety sensors.

Founded by 20 year veterans of the software security and mobile industry,
Transportant is a small but very senior technical team of Linux hackers,
security engineers, database and systems builders, great UX and industrial
design. Our customers are school systems across the USA and Canada who are
overjoyed with modern UX for transportation. We are seeking two backend
software developers to join our team.

Our backend tech stack is Linux, PostgreSQL, Go, and Python. A non-trivial
portion of functionality is implemented directly in the database as SQL data
structures, queries, and stored procedures. Frontend is supported through REST
and GraphQL APIs. Other examples of additional technology we love: Wireguard,
Single board computers, Linux, Ansible, Prometheus, Typescript, Javascript,
React, and Open Street Maps. Not so much: XML, Java, ASN.1, Dual EC DRBG,
Printers.

More details here: [https://transportant.com/jobs.html#backend-
engineer](https://transportant.com/jobs.html#backend-engineer)

------
jameslesner
Catawiki | Engineers | Amsterdam, Assen (Netherlands) | Full Time | ONSITE |
VISA | www.catawiki.com

As one of the fastest growing online companies in Europe we offer a great
opportunity for you to grow as a developer working with an amazing team of 70+
engineers inside a diverse company with 40 nationalities and counting!

We have vacancies for back-end, front-end, engineering managers and data
engineers. On a daily basis you'll work with Ruby, JS, Swift, Java and Python.
If you're into lower level technologies we have challenges for you helping us
scale Nginx, MySQL, Redis and ElasticSearch, all running in a multi-tenant
environment (metal, AWS, GCP).

Our challenges today include migrating our old Rails platform, create a
seamless integration between our hosting providers and establishing sane
abstractions across all of our applications/services. As well as this we’re
building out our microservice architecture (40 services and counting) and
building out new features for our millions of users.

You can work from two locations in the Netherlands (Amsterdam and Assen) and
we've gotten pretty good at the whole relocation business, so even if you're
outside the country feel free to drop me a line at j.lesner@catawiki.nl with
your resumé (Github/Gitlab will suffice if you don’t have a CV handy) if
you're interested in learning more. You can also apply direct on our careers
page: [https://www.catawiki.com/jobs](https://www.catawiki.com/jobs) and you
can read more about our recruitment process here:
[https://github.com/catawiki/join-us](https://github.com/catawiki/join-us).

------
alexzoltano
PayScale | Seattle, WA | Senior Software Engineer |Full-stack / Front End |
Full-time | ONSITE

Are you being paid fairly? Are your employees being paid fairly? We build
products that help companies and employees have conversations about pay. This
includes our Gender Wage Gap Analysis Tool and our Team products that help
empower managers.

You will help build brand-new and improve legacy apps and services, using C#,
node, React, JavaScript/Html/Css, Azure, AWS, among other technologies.

We maintain a supportive, inclusive, and laid-back work environment, because
stress is the enemy of creativity. All are welcome. Benefits include flexible
work hours, unlimited time off, 7 weeks paternity / 12 week maternity leave,
and work from home Wednesdays.

I'm hiring and you can see PayScale through my eyes at
[https://twitter.com/alexzdangelo](https://twitter.com/alexzdangelo) including
our Stranger Things total conversion of our workspace.

[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/PayScale/743999681066053-Sen...](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/PayScale/743999681066053-Senior-
Software-Engineer-Business-Products)

------
gpolk50
Amazon Publisher Services | Palo Alto, CA (San Francisco Bay Area) | Full-time
| Onsite | aps.amazon.com

Amazon Publisher Services (APS), the ad-tech division of Amazon based in Palo
Alto, CA, provides the leading header-bidding solution that helps thousands of
Web and Mobile developers earn revenue and provide free Apps and services to
millions of users.

There has been no more important time than now to ensure that there continues
to be a free press by ensuring Publishers are able to monetize and stay
afloat. Backed by the best consumer shopping data in the world, Amazon is able
to make advertising work faster, better, more ethical, and with fewer ads.

The problems you work on at Amazon are at an unbelievable scale, involving
hundreds of billions of requests per day in real-time auctions, and will
challenge you.

We are hiring for all levels and roles…

    
    
      * Senior Software Development Engineer
      * Software Development Engineer
      * Software Development Engineer – Prototyping
      * Mobile Engineer
      * Data
      * QA
      * UX Designer
      * Solutions Architect
      * Mobile Solutions Architect
      * Technical Program Manager – Performance
      * Mobile Engineering Manager
    

If you’re interested, shoot me an email: gpolk@amazon.com

------
adenta
Handshake | iOS Engineer, Senior iOS Engineer, Senior Android Engineer, Senior
Software Engineer, SDET, Senior Product Designer | San Francisco, CA | Full-
time | ONSITE

Hey, I'm Andrew, a software engineer at Handshake (joinhandshake.com/careers).
Handshake is the leading platform helping close the opportunity gap for recent
college graduates. Last month we closed 40 Million in Series C funding!

In the past you needed to live close to a big economic hub, or have well
connected parents to land a good job after graduating from college. We are
changing that to make employment more democratic. Super great culture,
everyone here is mission driven, and passionate about making life easier for
those in, and graduating from college.

We are really passionate about making sure our stack is mature and battle-
tested to best serve the nine million students on Handshake. Our backend is
Rails and Postgres, where on the frontend you will find React and TypeScript.
Some Elasticsearch thrown in there for search. We also use Spark & Databricks
for data stuff. Happy to provide more info/context!

We have _lots_ of open positions right now. Drop me a note (email in profile)
or apply online if anything sounds exciting!

------
polvs
Submer NextGen Datacenters | Barcelona & US | HPC / datacenter Specialist
Engineer, Senior Sales, Datacenter Mr Wolf | Full-time | ONSITE (HPC
Specialist, Barcelona), REMOTE (Sales, US) |
[https://www.submer.com](https://www.submer.com)

Data centers and cloud providers consume ~6% of the global electricity (more
than India) and generate ~4% of the global CO2 emissions (more than 2 times
commercial air travel). At Submer we develop a highly efficient, eco-friendly,
immersion cooling solution to build next generation data centers.

See a very short video about the (literally) cool tech:
[https://youtu.be/Fb9KjO_vzwE](https://youtu.be/Fb9KjO_vzwE)

We are a fast-growing startup with very exciting worldwide renown customers.
We are hiring an HPC expert to onboard customers and help capturing the
traction we have with supercomputers and hyper-scale cloud providers
(Barcelona, FULL-TIME, ONSITE).

Also hiring a senior US sales for leading the US growth and customer
relationship in the Americas (US, FULL-TIME, REMOTE with willingness to
travel) and what we call a Datacenter Mr Wolf; a datacenter expert technician
to travel to client sites and keep them engaged, solve any problems they may
encounter and train their technical teams / sys admins (REMOTE with willigness
to travel worldwide).

Join the eclectic team from all sorts of engineering and business backgrounds
with a passion for innovation and environment. This is a great opportunity to
join our dynamic team to disrupt how the internet infrastructure works while
helping the environment.

Email contact [at] submer.com to apply.

------
jkarraker
Alto | San Francisco, CA | Perm, Onsite, Full-Time |
[https://alto.com](https://alto.com)

Our mission at Alto is to fulfill medicine’s true purpose—to improve quality
of life—for everyone who needs it. We build technology and use empathy to
advance the pharmacy into the modern era and make high-quality healthcare
accessible to all. We've raised $73M+ and are rapidly scaling the team in
2019.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/alto](https://www.keyvalues.com/alto)

Here are our open roles:

\- Software Engineer: [https://grnh.se/e6c446df1](https://grnh.se/e6c446df1)

\- Engineering Manager: [https://grnh.se/90216bc61](https://grnh.se/90216bc61)

\- Product Manager: [https://grnh.se/d2dfeea21](https://grnh.se/d2dfeea21)

\- Product Designer: [https://grnh.se/61e375121](https://grnh.se/61e375121)

Tech Stack: React Native, React, Ruby on Rails, Go

------
bleedblue2020
Amazon Alexa | Software Engineer - Game Developer | Santa Barbara, CA | Full-
Time | Onsite

Build games on the frontier of human-computer interaction, where play is
simply speaking to Alexa. Our team makes Alexa more fun by turning her
knowledge graph into quizzes, trivia, and educational experiences. Our mission
is to engage millions of customers with knowledge-based games that have never
before been possible.

As a software engineer, you will join a small team of developers, product
managers, and game designers working to build games on top of the most
comprehensive knowledge graph. You will collaborate on all aspects of game
creation and take complete ownership over features, prioritization, and
implementation. You will commit code several times a day, and your work will
be immediately seen/heard by millions of users. You will launch fast and
iterate quickly.

Our languages (used across the company) include: PHP, Python, Java, and
Javascript.

Apply here: [https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/711276/software-
development-...](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/711276/software-development-
engineer-amazon-alexa)

Happy to answer any questions! -Ryan

~~~
drizzzler
wow nice project, do you need a designer?

------
ammmir
BusinessVPN | Go Engineer | Anywhere, REMOTE | FULL-TIME |
[https://www.businessvpn.com](https://www.businessvpn.com)

BusinessVPN is building the next-generation secure network for SMBs that want
the ease-of-use of a consumer VPN, but need centralized management, powerful
web filtering, and end-to-end encrypted audit logging.

We are growing the team and adding a Golang engineer to work on our custom VPN
framework for the server and cross-platform clients. This is an exciting
opportunity to be a part of a new B2B SaaS offering and to directly influence
the product. The work is challenging, but fun and varied: cross-platform
considerations, user management, SSO, payment API, end-to-end secrets/key
management, device management, application delivery, to name a few!

Requirements:

    
    
        * Cross-platform (native or hybrid) app development experience (macOS, Windows, Linux)
        * Familiar with network protocol design, C10K problem, and Go garbage collector highly desired
        * Secure systems design experience is a nice to have (cryptography, AWS KMS, Secrets Manager, etc.)
        * Experience containerizing applications using Docker (e.g., Kubernetes concepts desired!)
    

Compensation Salary DOE | Health/Dental/Vision paid 100% for U.S. Employees |
Flexible Vacation Time | Employer paid STD, LTD, and Life/AD&D | Additional
perks if on-site in Denver, CO office, such as lunch/snack and transportation
benefits

Please email jobs@businessvpn.com with "BusinessVPN Application" in the
subject line and include your current resume, links to shipping apps or code
you are most proud of. Thanks for looking and Happy New Year!

------
dbish
Amazon Alexa AI | Software Engineers, Software Development Manager | Seattle,
WA | Full-Time | Onsite

We are building the services behind Alexa's dialogue management,
conversational AI, and other similar capabilities that make it possible for
Alexa to have a conversation with customers. We leverage machine learning,
working closely with ML scientists and experts in natural language
understanding.

Our languages used are mainly Java and Python.

Apply here: (SDE) [https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/768073/software-
development-...](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/768073/software-development-
engineer-alexa-ai), (SDM) [https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/719966/software-
development-...](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/719966/software-development-
manager-alexa-ai)

I've been with Alexa for almost 4 years building out conversational and
natural language capabilities and I'd be happy to answer any questions you
have here or at diamondbishop at gmail or diamondbishop on twitter.

-Diamond, engineering leader of the Alexa AI Dialogue Systems Engineering group.

------
webloem
Jobsrepublic | (Sr.) Frontend Engineer | On-Site | Amsterdam | €45K-65K

Jobsrepublic is a fast growing company in the digital recruitment space. We
are one of the leading suppliers in recruitment software in the Netherlands
and own a number of household brands. We currently grow fast with our award
winning targeted recruitment campaigns.

Currently looking for a (Senior) Frontend Engineer to join our team.

You will be responsible for designing and building the platform behind our
campaign tracker. The campaign tracker helps our clients follow the success of
their job marketing campaigns. The campaign tracker will become the backbone
of the most rapidly growing part of our business and is crucial to our
success. The tech stack you will help design should also double as the new
platform for our existing SaaS products.

Our current stack is primarily Java, Spring, Hibernate, MySQL hosted on AWS
with VueJS on the frontend.

We are building a new team of developers to work from an office in Amsterdam
West near Rembrandtpark. Total company size is about 30 people. We are cash
flow positive, maintain a stable yearly growth >50%, have a flat hierarchy and
a good work life balance.

I'm the CTO and you will be working directly with me. Contact me if you are
interested through cto@jobsrepublic.nl

No visa support available at the moment and no recruiters please.

[1] [https://www.jobsrepublic.nl/](https://www.jobsrepublic.nl/)

[2]
[https://www.werkenbijjobsrepublic.nl/en/](https://www.werkenbijjobsrepublic.nl/en/)

------
AmandaFlo
Charles River Analytics is hiring across all of our technical divisions for
Scientists and Software Engineers! Our mission is to apply computational
intelligence technologies to prototype and develop mission-relevant tools and
solutions to transform our customers' data into knowledge that drives accurate
situation assessment and robust decision-making. Whether you are interested in
robotics, computer vision, machine learning or technology in general, there
are roles of all skills levels posted on our Careers page. All roles are based
in Cambridge, MA and we are actively hiring.

Charles River Analytics offers competitive compensation plus bonus and profit-
sharing, with an attractive benefits package including: up to 92% employer-
paid medical and 100% employer-paid dental, vision, life and disability
insurance, paid maternity/paternity leave, tuition reimbursement, monthly gym
allowance, free parking, generous paid time off, and a casual environment. We
are also accessible by public transportation.

Apply here: [https://www.cra.com/careers/job-
listings](https://www.cra.com/careers/job-listings)

------
ajohnwellframe
Wellframe|Boston, MA | Onsite
[https://www.wellframe.com](https://www.wellframe.com). Wellframe helps
healthcare organizations support every aspect of health beyond the four walls
of care delivery. Come build the future of the medical care experience: ours,
yours, and the generations to come.

Director of Data Science: managing the team and leading day to day operations
of our Analytics and Data Science Team.
[https://jobs.lever.co/wellframe/c5ca7885-f959-47a8-a7a4-772c...](https://jobs.lever.co/wellframe/c5ca7885-f959-47a8-a7a4-772cfeb345c8)

Full Stack Software Engineer: Develop a dashboard for care managers that
prioritizes patient follow-up based on rich data analysis of user activity
patterns, clinical protocols and behavior anomalies; working with Ruby on
Rails, Python, React, ES6, PostgreSQL.
[https://jobs.lever.co/wellframe/56618358-cee7-4845-b824-1d17...](https://jobs.lever.co/wellframe/56618358-cee7-4845-b824-1d17eb3f1745)

For more info or any questions, reach out to Ashley, ajohnson@wellframe.com

------
litcharts
LitCharts | React Native + Full Stack Developer | Full-time | Remote Only
(USA) | [https://www.litcharts.com](https://www.litcharts.com)

Come help improve literature education with LitCharts! LitCharts provides high
quality literature guides, analysis, and related literary tools and resources.
Over two million students, teachers, and general interest readers use the
LitCharts website and mobile apps every month.

We are looking for a full-time React Native developer with full stack web
development experience to work on all aspects of the mobile app and website.
Must be proficient with React Native, Ruby and Ruby on Rails, and working
remotely.

We’re a small team, and the code you write will have a direct impact on our
success as well as reach millions of users. You can work from home or
anywhere. We work flexible hours but typically stick to 9am-5pm EST and are
looking for someone able to do the same. All applicants must also be legally
authorized to work in the United States.

Please email your resume, Github profile, samples of your code/work, or
anything else you'd like to us to know about to hiring@litcharts.com to apply.
Thanks for reading!

------
hendyWR
Cardinal Financial | Remote | Full Time Role

Cardinal Financial, headquartered in Charlotte, NC, is a nationwide direct
mortgage lender whose mission is to prove that homeownership is possible for
everyone. By bringing an open-minded approach to an often closed-minded
industry, we're able to embrace every unique financial situation differently
in order to craft the best possible loans for our borrowers.

Our SaaS enterprise mortgage lending platform is a challenging and complex
system that includes lender and borrower interfaces, workflow, document
management, advanced automation, and integrations with external entities and
services.

The server architecture is stateless, cleanly managing the business logic and
persistence layer, exposed as a RESTful JSON API. The server is written using
a combination of Java 8 on Jetty, and Node.js for asynchronous tasks. We
persist our data in MySQL using MyBatis and use Redis for caching, metrics,
and non-critical message queueing.

The UI uses a custom, JavaScript MVC framework with many modern techniques:
dynamic code loading modules, client-side routing and templates, powerful
data-binding features, integrated services, and advanced component
architecture.

We develop on Macs and deploy on AWS. Our tools include: github, Jenkins,
gradle, grunt, JAXB, iText, Aspose, IntelliJ IDEA, Pivotal Tracker.

The ideal candidate for this role will possess a CS degree and 1-4 years of
experience.

[https://cardinalfinancial.com/about/careers/search/job/376-s...](https://cardinalfinancial.com/about/careers/search/job/376-software-
engineer-full-stack/)

~~~
shubhankar65
The link is down

------
vimarshk
Okta | SF, Toronto, Seattle, London | Full-time, On Site

Okta is a company which provides secure connections between the people and
technology. We are builders and owners. We believe we are solving some
extremely big problems. Join a group of amazing humans who thrive on making
customers—and each other—successful.

Why work at Okta? We believe that work is a never-ending process of learning
and iteration. We work on extremely complex problems. We work on products that
make millions of people's work lives better. We're funded by the industry's
most respected investors.

Benefits: Happy hours, Ping pong, Lounges, Food, Global offices, HQ in San
Francisco's bustling SOMA district, HQ South in San Jose, Competitive salary,
Stock options, Flexible time off, Weekly All-Hands, Hackathons and Volunteer
events.

These are some of the ideas we live by: Confront the hard problems and solve
them. Don't bullshit people. Protect the customer. Think bigger. Make it work.
Never stop.

Please visit:
[https://www.okta.com/company/careers/](https://www.okta.com/company/careers/)
for all open positions and email: vimarsh.karbhari@okta.com

------
christinac
Vanta | Engineer, User Support | SF |
[https://www.vanta.com](https://www.vanta.com) | Full Time | Engineering
(onsitee) & Support (Remote, onsite)

    
    
        ============= Intro =============
    

Hi! Vanta founder here.

At Vanta, our goal is to secure the internet, increase trust in software
companies, and grow internet businesses.

Here's more about our company:

[https://vanta.com/jobs](https://vanta.com/jobs)
[https://www.keyvalues.com/vanta](https://www.keyvalues.com/vanta)

We're in private beta, growing quickly, and working with software companies
you'd recognize.

Our office is in downtown San Francisco, in the Mechanics Institute – a lovely
old building outside the Montgomery BART stop.

    
    
        ============= Engineering =============
    

We're looking for full-stack / generalist software engineers. Our stack is
Typescript, Go (Golang), GraphQL, React, etc.; we also use and contribute to
open source projects like Osquery.

    
    
        ============= User Support =============
    

We're looking for a technical support person to work closely with our users
and the rest of the team, learning the intricacies of how we build products,
secure internet businesses, and keep users happy.

If you're a strong writer and interested in technical systems, we'd love to
hear from you!

    
    
        ============= Apply =============
    

Email us at "founders@vanta.com"

------
governance
Governance.com ([https://governance.com](https://governance.com)) | Delft, the
Netherlands | Fulltime | Onsite

Are you a front-end developer or a NodeJS Back-End Developer???

We are a small, fast-growing international organization with development
efforts based out of Delft. Here at Governance.com we value an informal
atmosphere and an inspiring environment to work in. Together we provide the
ultimate innovative experience for both existing and new clients within the
Regulation Technology branch. You get plenty of freedom and a high degree of
own responsibility and independence. You’re also encouraged to present and
implement your own ideas and suggestions.

Our stack includes React, GraphQL, NodeJS, Typescript and Postgres.

See: Front-end
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1032403169/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1032403169/)
Back-end
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1032401598/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1032401598/)

To apply, send me an email at gavin@governance.com

~~~
snorberhuis
Cool to see a company from my small town post here!

------
bartread
MIG Global | Cambridge, UK | Software engineers/developers, full stack
preferred - any level of experience | UX Designers <= 3 years experience |
REMOTE or ONSITE (flexible) | VISA

MIG Global is a technology-led market research insight company. We use our
tech to automate and enable, and aim to deliver relevant data and insight to
our clients much more quickly than our competitors are able. We feel there's a
window of opportunity open to us to disrupt the market research industry which
is, in many ways, quite slow moving and traditional.

Our tech team comprises 15 people, mostly developers, along with two UX
designers. I wouldn't go so far as to say based at, but we're centred on The
Bradfield Centre in Cambridge, UK. However, most of our team work from home at
least some of the time, and we have three substantially remote members. We've
become quite proficient at working whilst spread out geographically so we're
quite open to full-time remote workers as well. On top of this we also offer a
35 hour work week and flexible working hours.

We are hiring at least half a dozen talented software engineers at all levels
of experience to join us. We're also looking for a couple of user experience
designers with up to 3 years experience who our senior designers can mentor
and develop. Regardless of our role, you’ll be working on our end to end
market research, data, and insight delivery platform.

We are happy to pursue sponsorship for the right candidates looking to
relocate to the UK.

Job ads will be going live next week but in the meantime...

TO APPLY: email bart.read@mig-global.com and I'll set up a call with you. This
will also give you an opportunity to find out more.

------
gwlortscher
Curology | San Francisco, CA | Full-Stack, Frontend, Data, DevOps Engineers |
FULL-TIME | ONSITE | [https://curology.com](https://curology.com)

Curology is revolutionizing dermatology by making effective skincare
accessible to everyone. We help real people get medical care previously
accessible to only a tiny percentage of the population. We're well-financed,
operationally strong and growing quickly.

Engineers at Curology work in small, highly autonomous pods. Our tech stack is
React (w/ Mobx and Emotion), Laravel and AWS (Aurora, Redis, Elasticsearch,
Redshift). Projects we're working on include using NLP to scale our
operations, implementing Airflow pipelines to power data engineering projects,
and building our design system and React component library.

We're a passionate, collaborative, hands-on team of doers. We believe people
do their best work when they’re paired with other talented people and feel
excited each day to come to work.

Email us at jobs@curology.com or apply through AngelList:
[https://angel.co/curology/jobs](https://angel.co/curology/jobs)

------
katya_shteyn
BioRender ([https://biorender.io/](https://biorender.io/)) YC W18 | Senior
Front-end Software Engineer, Senior Full-Stack Software Engineer | Toronto,
Canada | Onsite

About us: BioRender is a fast growing seed stage SaaS startup. We’re creating
the standard visual language of biology and the suite of tools to communicate
it. We’re a team of passionate engineers, science illustrators, designers and
entrepreneurs and are backed by an incredible group of investors including Y
Combinator. We nerd out on cool science stuff and solving big problems.

Problem we are solving: Each year, biomedical researchers waste over a billion
hours trying to communicate their research by drawing complex biology figures
using tools like PowerPoint. At BioRender, our mission is have every visual
representation of biology made and communicated with our tools. We reduce the
time it takes scientists to create visuals from hours to minutes while
drastically improving the quality. BioRender is used around the world by over
500 institutions including Stanford, Harvard, Genentech, Abbvie and many more
of the best research institutions in the world.

Stack: Javascript + Typescript (React frontend, Node.js backend, MongoDB), AWS
(S3, cloudfront)

Team: 11 people total, 4 developers

Remote considered for exceptional candidates.

Email your resume to katya at biorender.io

More info on the position: [https://biorender.io/senior-fullstack-
developer](https://biorender.io/senior-fullstack-developer)
[https://twitter.com/biorender](https://twitter.com/biorender)

------
finnestapp
Finnest, Inc | Senior Backend Engineer | Boston, MA | Onsite/Remote -
$80k-$175k + Equity

We’re a venture/angel backed FinTech company(finnest.co) building a retail
bank for the next generation. We have launched the first Visa® Debit card in
the US for teens and kids as young as 8 and focus on empowering the next
generation to manage their money within a secure environment with parental
controls and learn good money habits. We work with an FDIC insured bank to
issue the accounts as well as with other payment services to build a great
user experience.

Our team is small, focused, all on-site and we enjoy a good time in the
office. Daily MarioKart and Smashbros competitions! We are now expanding our
team with a Senior Backend Engineer who has the potential to lead our team in
the future, is well experienced with building and maintaining our
architecture, and loves to solve all sort of challenges that arise. If you’d
like to join us on our journey we’d love to hear from you.

Drop us a line at jobs@finnest.co

More information here
[https://angel.co/finnestapp/jobs](https://angel.co/finnestapp/jobs)

------
RawsonLeavitt
Brain Corporation | San Diego, CA | Onsite Only

Brain Corp is a San Diego-based AI company that specializes in the development
of self-driving technology. We are taking our proprietary BrainOS (robot
operating system) and putting it on machines to turn them into self-driving,
autonomous robots. We have raised $110m from SoftBank Vision Fund and Qualcomm
Ventures.

We are hiring across all engineering functions (Research, Software, Firmware,
Electrical, etc.). Our full job board can be found here:
[https://braincorporation.applytojob.com/apply/](https://braincorporation.applytojob.com/apply/)

Highlighted openings:

* Backend Software Engineer (C++/Python/Go)

* Depth Perception Research Scientist (Python)

* Qt/QML Engineer (C++/Qt)

* Robotics SWE (Linux/Python/C++)

* Site Reliability Engineer (Python scritpiting/Linux)

* Software Test Automation Engineer (Python)

All positions are posted on the website. Please apply there if interested;
respective hiring managers do first resume reviews.

Typical Interview Process: Code challenge, technical phone/skype scree,
onsite, references, offer.

Contact us at careers@braincorporation.com. If you don't see a role that
matches, feel free to send your resume over to us and let us know what you
would be interested in.

Thanks!

-Rawson [https://www.linkedin.com/in/rawsonleavitt/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rawsonleavitt/)

------
fqltd
Fotoquirk | Durham (UK) | On-site and remote |
[https://www.fotoquirk.com/jobs.html](https://www.fotoquirk.com/jobs.html)

Fotoquirk Ltd, based in Durham (UK), creates innovative visualisation and
augmented reality software for mobile devices and the web. We are a small,
dynamic and international team aiming to strike the right balance between
graphically advanced products and practical solutions which solve actual
business problems. We provide visualisation tools for various leading window
decorating businesses in the UK, and are currently expanding internationally.

We are looking for an enthusiastic software developer to work on improvements
of our backend software, initially on project basis but possibly extending to
a permanent contract. This software is responsible for tracking,
synchronisation and monitoring of thousands of mobile devices in real time. It
also provides a web-based user interface for our customers.

This is a remote working job, but you should be prepared to meet with our team
in Durham (UK) on a roughly bi-weekly basis. We offer very competitive hourly
rates, depending on qualifications.

------
matthewborden
Stile Education | Software Engineers | Melbourne, Australia | ONSITE Full-time

Stile’s mission is to improve scientific literacy among young people around
the world - that is, their ability to engage, reflect and think critically
about how the world works. We are a team of outstanding teachers, scientists,
engineers and business professionals who come together every day to create
science education resources that kids actually want to engage with.

We’re looking for another backend engineer to join our team, building features
our users will love and scaling the product to meet the demand from our
rapidly growing user base. You’ll work mainly on our service-oriented Ruby
applications running on AWS, as well as on the full tech stack that supports
them.

You either have a CS/engineering degree, or you've taught yourself the bits
that matter. You might have worked with some databases before and learned your
B-trees from your hash tables and what a row-level lock is. You've not only
built a few CRUD APIs, but you've probably also untangled a few race
conditions, and you now think through failure states and idempotency whenever
you write new code.

You'll end up working with Ruby, MySQL, MongoDB, Docker (we use it for just
about everything), AWS, Protocol Buffers, Prometheus (we’re big on monitoring
our app and keeping ahead of problems!), and whatever tools you choose to
solve the problem at hand. Haven't used many of these before? That's fine;
this is a great opportunity to learn!

Find out more about the position at
[https://stileeducation.com/careers/backend-software-
engineer](https://stileeducation.com/careers/backend-software-engineer)

------
otajor
Fat Llama | London, UK | Software Engineer (Frontend, Mobile) / Designer /
Product Manager | Onsite | Visa The Future of Ownership. Fat Llama is the
online marketplace for lending and borrowing anything. Every day, we connect
people with spare stuff to those that want to use it. Fat Llama is creating a
future in which any item - from the everyday to the niche - is accessible
within minutes.

In 2017 we went through Y Combinator, and in mid-2018 we announced a $10M
series A raise from some amazing investors to superpower our growth. We are
active across the UK and recently launched in the US as well.

Technology is at the heart of everything we do at Fat Llama, allowing us to
solve a problem that has never been solved before. Our whole team gets a say
in the product & tech roadmap, and our engineering team takes pride in
writing, testing and deploying new features on a daily basis. We highly value
personal growth and learning, and are building a supportive and collaborative
engineering culture.

We also have a lot of fun. We're posting this from the Ivory Coast, where the
product team have been working from a beach house over New Year.

Find out more and apply on our jobs page:
[https://jobs.lever.co/fatllama](https://jobs.lever.co/fatllama)

Here's some recent news about us:
[https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-44301183](https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-44301183)
[https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/the-best-startups-we-
saw-...](https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/the-best-startups-we-saw-this-
year-by-branson-and-co-0jr998r9s)

------
kraken-ryanz
Kraken Bitcoin Exchange |Rust/Backend/Frontend devs and other vacancies | Full
Time | Remote | [https://jobs.lever.co/kraken](https://jobs.lever.co/kraken) /
www.kraken.com Kraken was founded in 2011, being a pioneer exchange in the
crypto market. The company grew 5-fold in 2018 and is in rapid expansion of
it’s development teams.

At Kraken we have a remote global team, allowing our employees to have more
freedom in choosing how to organize their routine and balance work and
personal life.

We’re looking for professionals with all sorts of skillsets: backend (rust,
go, etc.) frontend (php/js/react/redux), crypto/payment (node.js, bitcoind,
litecoind, etc.), devops (php/python/c++/go, infiniband, hpfs), mobile dev
(react native), between others.

Feel free to send me an email with your contact information (phone, Github,
LI, resume, or other) to ryanz@kraken.com if you wish to talk about one of the
vacancies or apply directly via our Lever website -
[https://jobs.lever.co/kraken](https://jobs.lever.co/kraken)

------
masterskyeking
Oportun | Sr Java Engineer, Lead Java Developer, Java Engineer, DevOp's and
more! | Full Time - Remote

Oportun is a financial technology company founded in 2005. Our mission is to
provide affordable loans that help people with little or no credit history
establish credit and build a better future. Oportun uses advanced data
analytics and technology to “score” and lend money to individuals with limited
credit history that other lenders consider “unscorable."

We have been tremendously successful and have over 1.3 million customer and
have loaned over 6 Billion dollars. We are now growing rapidly as we are
adding products beyond loans like credit cards and Automobile loans.

Dev Leads and all levels of Java Software Engineers Needed!

We work on a very unique platform, combining service-oriented platform
services with sophisticated user experiences, all enabled through a best-in-
class (and fun to use!) automated development infrastructure.

Tech stack -Java, Spring, REST, Hibernate, Groovy and AWS.

We prove that FinTech is more fun, more challenging, and in our case, more
rewarding as we build technology that changes our customers’ lives.

Company Details: Oportun Named TIME Magazine "Genius” Company – 2018 •
[https://lnkd.in/gHH83bQ](https://lnkd.in/gHH83bQ) •
[http://www.oportun.com](http://www.oportun.com) •
[https://lnkd.in/gtX2epC](https://lnkd.in/gtX2epC) •
[https://lnkd.in/gY3m93x](https://lnkd.in/gY3m93x)

Email me at Skye.Laskin@oportun.com

------
hughstephens
Sked Social | REMOTE | Full stack or Front end | Fulltime

Sked Social helps customers improve their visual marketing on social media.
Our customers range from small businesses to global media, fashion and retail
brands – and everything inbetween.

We're a fully remote team of 25, bootstrapped, profitable, and growing at a
decent but manageable pace.

Timezone needs to be compatible with US Eastern (our head of engineering is
there) but otherwise location doesn't matter, we hire anywhere.

We have two engineering roles hiring currently.

\---------

FRONT-END: AngularJS (1) + React

\---------

Frontend focussed role, looking at improving our existing Angular 1 webapp and
migrating us progressively to React. Be our frontend expert!

Full job description and to apply:
[https://jobs.enlist.io/schedugram/jobs/055f825e-66e6-4243-b0...](https://jobs.enlist.io/schedugram/jobs/055f825e-66e6-4243-b08e-d0471774d090?enlist-
source=hn)

\---------

FULL STACK: NodeJS + MongoDB + AngularJS/React + Redis + Elasticsearch

\---------

A full-stack role for the more backend-oriented or balanced candidate.

We're pretty much full stack MEAN/MERN, with Redis for (mostly) session
management and Elasticsearch where it makes sense.

More info + apply:
[https://jobs.enlist.io/schedugram/jobs/6ecf5a96-f3d0-4a7d-b1...](https://jobs.enlist.io/schedugram/jobs/6ecf5a96-f3d0-4a7d-b1f8-7022d4308d30?enlist-
source=hn)

------
ivan_ah
Learning Equality | Python & Full-Stack web developers | San Diego | ONSITE
(preferred) or REMOTE | Full-time

We’re a cross-disciplinary team who believe in the transformative power of
access to education. Our software is open-source, our organization is a non-
profit, and our primary beneficiaries are in underserved communities such as
rural schools and refugee camps all over the world[1].

We’re building Kolibri[2,3], an offline edtech platform that makes educational
resources and tools available in low-resource contexts. We're also working on
a full pipeline of tools to support the creation, remixing, and distribution
of open educational resources (OER), teacher training materials, and
innovative pedagogy. We use Django + Vue.js as our web stack and do a lot of
Python scripting for content ETL, devops, and process automation.

If you care about education and you know your Python and js, we want to talk
to you!
[https://learningequality.org/about/jobs/](https://learningequality.org/about/jobs/)
New positions will be posted in the coming weeks so please check back in. In
the meantime, you can get in touch with us at jobs@learningequality.org

[1] [https://learningequality.org/ka-
lite/map/](https://learningequality.org/ka-lite/map/)

[2] src
[https://github.com/learningequality/kolibri](https://github.com/learningequality/kolibri)

[3] demo
[http://kolibridemo.learningequality.org/learn/](http://kolibridemo.learningequality.org/learn/)

------
degero
Good Return | Phnom Penh, Cambodia | IT Specialist / Developer / Architect
Field Support Officer | FULL TIME | ONSITE | 12 MONTH CONTRACT STARTING JULY
2019

Good Return is an Australian not for profit organisation with staff in several
locations such as Cambodia, Laos, Nepal, Tonga and the Solomon Islands. Good
Return’s mission is to enable those living in poverty to achieve economic
empowerment through responsible financial inclusion and capability
development. We have several software tools to aid the learning programs in
Cambodia, Laos, Nepal and we are currently expanding these tools to the
Solomon Islands.

We are looking for an IT specialist to develop and support several mobile
(ionic, android native) and web applications (react, angular). Flights,
initial accommodation allowance, insurance and a monthly living allowance are
all provided.

For the PD and details on how to apply please visit:
[https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/GoodReturn/743999680879556-...](https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/GoodReturn/743999680879556-it-
specialist-developer-architect-field-support-officer)

~~~
degero
Good Return | Sydney, Australia | Technology Lead | FULL TIME | ONSITE

Good Return is an Australian not for profit organisation with staff in several
locations such as Cambodia, Laos, Nepal, Tonga and the Solomon Islands. Good
Return’s mission is to enable those living in poverty to achieve economic
empowerment through responsible financial inclusion and capability
development. We have several software tools to aid the learning programs in
Cambodia, Laos, Nepal and we are currently expanding these tools to the
Solomon Islands.

We are looking for a Technology Lead who will use their technical expertise to
oversee our IT infrastructure, hardware and core business systems, including
managing vendor relationships and providing IT management and systems admin
support to internal teams in Australia and overseas.

For the PD and details on how to apply please visit:
[http://smrtr.io/SFW7](http://smrtr.io/SFW7)

------
souprock
Southeast USA including: Virginia (Arlington and Dulles), Maryland (Annapolis
Junction), South Carolina (Greenville), Alabama (Huntsville), Florida (beach
east of Melbourne), Texas (Austin and San Antonio), Pennsylvania (State
College) and possibly others, all ONSITE. Citizenship is a job requirement.

We do emulators, JIT, hypervisors, stuff similar to valgrind, debuggers,
manual disassembly, binary static analysis, parsers, and assembly. We write
our own low-level tools, frequently in C99 to run on Linux. We also use IDA
Pro, qemu, Simics, JTAG debuggers, gdb, Coverity, KlocWork, LLVM, and so on.
Easily transferable skills include those related to compilers, kernel drivers,
embedded RTOSes, vectorizing, firmware, VxWorks BSP development, symbolic
execution, boot loaders, software verification, concolic testing, abstract
interpretation, satisfiability (SAT, SMT) solvers, and decompilers. We work
with more than a dozen architectures including PowerPC/ppc, MIPS,
ARM/Thumb/AArch64, x86/x64/Intel, DSPs, and microcontrollers. We hire from no-
degree to PhD. Common degrees include Computer Science, Computer Engineering,
Electrical Engineering, and Mathematics.

We don't normally work overtime, and we get paid more if we do. We're never
expected to take work home or be on call. Because of the citizenship
requirement, there is no chance that the work will be outsourced. Flex-time is
fairly extreme; some do randomish hours.

Location hints: Pick Arlington for a car-free life, subway included. Pick
Florida or Texas to live in a place with solid gun rights and no state income
tax. Pick Florida for almost no traffic or commute, surfing, and houses that
commonly go for $150,000 to $450,000.

You can email me at users.sf.net, with account name albert.

------
andrewbarba
Barstool Sports | New York (NYC) | Full-time + Onsite

Barstool Sports is a driving force in comedy, sports, entertainment and men’s
culture. Created in 2004, Barstool has generated a massive cult following of
loyal fans across its blog, podcasts, video series, events and appearances.
Barstool and its personalities El Pres, Big Cat, KMarko, KFC and PFT Commenter
have launched hit shows Pardon My Take, KFC Radio, The Rundown, Barstool Idol
and Highlights Without Rights as well as viral trends Saturdays Are For the
Boys and RIP Harambe. Known for its original takes and an unfiltered view of
most everything, Barstool Sports is the controversial brand that people love
or love to hate.

Our company has grown from 20 employees in 2016 to over 150 employees today,
with a Product + Engineering of just 7. You'd be joining as the 3rd engineer
of the company.

Front-End:

\- Apps: Native iOS (Swift 4.2) and Android (Kotlin) apps

\- Web: ReactJS, Webpack, Netlify

\- Video: Brightcove, Mux

Backend:

\- API: AWS Lambda / Serverless / Node.js

\- DB: MySQL, MongoDB, Redis

\- CDN: Fastly

[https://www.barstoolsports.com/jobs](https://www.barstoolsports.com/jobs)

Any questions? I currently lead the engineering team, feel free to send me an
email barba@barstoolsports.com

------
randypatist
Presales Solutions Architect| Backbase| Fintech|Disruptor|Amsterdam, The
Netherlands based|Solutions Engineering|global travel|Truly innovative
Software Sol.|[https://workatbackbase.com/](https://workatbackbase.com/)

Full job description: [https://workatbackbase.com/job/solution-
architect-2/](https://workatbackbase.com/job/solution-architect-2/)

We grow! Backbase is leading the way in the Digital Banking space and we are
widely known for our innovative power and visionary view of how all of us
(including you) handle our daily financial lives. Exploring is in our nature
and we love technology. No matter how big the challenges are: we make it work.

We come from all over the globe (45+ nationalities) and we currently employ
the brightest people in the field. We are organized to support you. You will
work with some of the best people in the business. We are work and play. At
Backbase, you can come as you are and say it like it is.

Feel free to connect with me; Robin Bultot|Global Head of Solutions
Engineering - robin@backbase.com

------
josefwasinski
Unmortgage | London, United Kingdom | Frontend, Backend & Data Engineers (all
Senior) | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://unmortgage.com](https://unmortgage.com)

Millions of people are stuck in the rent trap, with no way to own a home. At
Unmortgage we are reinventing what it means to own, and buy a home.

We are taking the old, manual, painful process of buying a home and dragging
it into the 21st century. As we buy the home with our customers instead of the
banks, we have the flexibility to build a product that actually works for real
people!

We are looking for people to join us as a small, well funded early stage
company and help us grow on this journey to home 1200 people in the next 2
years

We work in an Agile (XP+TDD) team in Angel, London. The Stack is React, Python
running on Kubernetes in Google Cloud. Everyone gets their hands dirty and
there are no silos allowed.

I would love to hear from passionate developers who believe in making a
difference - you can reach me at josef@unmortgage.com. If you have any
specific questions about the front-end roles you can ask
chee.diep@unmortgage.com and nic.west@unmortgage.com for the backend.

------
mtabini
Noom | Fullstack, Backend, Android | NYC or REMOTE | FULLTIME |
[https://noom.com](https://noom.com) At Noom, we use scientifically-proven
methods to help users get a handle on chronic medical conditions like obesity,
diabetes, and heart disease. We use a variety of technologies, and get to work
on hard problems that range from data warehousing to running experiments on
mobile devices.

Our entire engineering team is expanding, and we have openings for a number of
position that range from frontend to backend work. Our offices are in NYC, but
we are a remote-friendly organization (half of our engineering team is remote)
and are happy to consider candidates from anywhere.

You can see our openings (alongside a brief description of some of our perks,
like our on-site chef, flex hours, and much more) at
[https://www.noom.com/careers-
listings/?department=engineerin...](https://www.noom.com/careers-
listings/?department=engineering)

I'm Noom's VP of Engineering -- feel free to drop me a note if you have
question at mt at noom dot com.

------
nahyunk
Twine | San Francisco, CA | FULL TIME | ON-SITE

[https://twine.com/jobs/](https://twine.com/jobs/)

This is an exciting time to join Twine. Our product is new to market and we
are iterating fast.

Twine for iOS: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/twine-save-invest-
together/i...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/twine-save-invest-
together/id1292080056?mt=8)

Our current open roles:

VP of Engineering, Lead iOS Engineer, iOS Engineer, Android Engineer, Lead QA
Engineer, Junior Frontend Engineer, Backend Engineer, Senior Product Designer,
Growth Marketing Manager, Engagement Marketing Lead, Growth/Data Analyst,
Recruiter

Twine empowers people to save more, save better, and save together. We use
dynamic technology, design and cutting-edge automated money management to
change the way people make financial decisions.

We operate as an independent startup group – backed by the resources and
stability of a Fortune Global 500 powerhouse. Our culture is driven by
sharing, learning and iterating together.

Feel free to directly get in touch with Nahyun (Team Ops) at nahyun@twine.com.
Let's chat!

------
engrandom
BlaBlaLines | Software Engineer | Paris, France | Onsite | Fulltime

My name is Ricardo and I’m a software engineer at BlaBlaCar. BlaBlaCar is the
global leader in long-distance carpooling. We’re an innovative and fast-
growing company building a unique community of 60+ million members to
transform the way people travel across the world!

I’m part of the team working on BlaBlaLines, a service focused on short-
distance. The current project goal is to iterate quickly and take over the
commuting carpooling market.

We are looking for 2 back end engineers to work with us on our Python/Flask
app. We have lots of interesting challenges and you will be working with us on
an exciting new service.

Apply here: [http://smrtr.io/SjsW](http://smrtr.io/SjsW)

\- We are also looking for a Senior Android Engineer to join our mobile team:
[http://smrtr.io/SL2r](http://smrtr.io/SL2r)

\- All open positions at BlaBlaCar:
[https://careers.smartrecruiters.com/BlaBlaCar/](https://careers.smartrecruiters.com/BlaBlaCar/)

------
ynnak
Cognii | SF Bay Area

Cognii is an AI startup with a focus on education industry. Cognii's
conversational EdTech product Virtual Learning Assistant tutors students to
mastery with automatic grading of essay answers.

    
    
      2018-2022 Leading vendor for AI market in education - Technavio, Global Markets Insights
      National Science Foundation Innovation Grant Award Winner
      EdTech Innovation of the Year Awards Winner - MassTLC, Reimagine Education
      An AI personal assistant bot with traction - VentureBeat
    

We are looking for entrepreneurial candidates in the following areas:

1\. AI and NLP Engineers (Senior, Junior)

    
    
      - natural language processing
      - statistical machine learning
      - syntactic and semantic analysis
      - information extraction
    

2\. System Architect/Backend Engineer

    
    
      - Design a scalable web service
      - Experience with Ruby on Rails
    

3\. Mobile App Developer

    
    
      - iOS/Android development
      - UX design, API integration experience
    

Join us to participate in our growth, advance your career and get rewarded
with generous stock options. Please send your application and resume to
jobs@cognii.com

------
Abazhenov
Seed CX | Fullstack Software Engineer, Software Engineer (Exchange Core) |
Chicago, IL | Onsite

Seed is an innovative financial exchange focused on cryptocurrency and
emerging markets. Through its regulated subsidiaries, Seed operates a physical
spot market, a regulated derivatives exchange and an innovative on-blockchain
settlement system for institutional trading. We are at the cutting edge of the
blockchain and digital asset space, and are looking for ambitious, excited
people to help us scale

Our web tech stack is React, Node, Postgres, Redis, and Typescript.

For Exchange Core we're looking for someone with extensive knowledge of C++17,
gcc8, linux, and low latency programming - a background in finance is nice as
well.

For benefits, we provide 100% paid-for health insurance, free gym membership,
vision, dental, visa sponsorship, and more! You can check out our job listing
for more comprehensive details:
[https://www.seedcx.com/careers.html](https://www.seedcx.com/careers.html)

Come be a part of Chicago's fastest growing cryptocurrency exchange. If you're
interested shoot me your resume at alexei@seedcx.com

------
dylanpyle
CALA | [https://ca.la](https://ca.la) | Full-Stack Software Engineer | New
York City | FULLTIME and INTERNS | ONSITE

We’re building a platform for apparel designers & brands — our customers
design clothing with our tools, and we develop and produce them with our
network of manufacturers. Our customers are some of the most creative fashion
and apparel designers in the world, ranging from indie designers to major
celebrities.

We’re a small but growing team in NYC, looking for experienced engineers with
a passion for building great experiences. As an early member of our
engineering team, you'll help define our team culture, technology choices, and
roadmap, and be a key part of the next phase of our growth.

Our tech stack is mostly TypeScript/node/React/Postgres right now, but with
some other fun things in the mix too. You’ll be working across the whole
stack; web, backend services and APIs, iOS and more.

Check out our listings and apply @ [https://jobs.ca.la](https://jobs.ca.la) \-
or email me at d@ca.la with any questions.

------
silverthorn
Angaza | San Francisco | ONSITE | [https://www.angaza.com/contact-
page/#careers](https://www.angaza.com/contact-page/#careers)

Angaza enables solar energy systems and other life-changing products to be
sold _on payment plans_ in off-grid regions across Africa and Asia, and we've
reached more than a million people who now have electricity in their homes for
the first time:

\- [https://youtu.be/2EvEeAs_9R4](https://youtu.be/2EvEeAs_9R4) and
[https://youtu.be/onMT6_Yv67I](https://youtu.be/onMT6_Yv67I)

\- [https://blog.angaza.com/illuminate-
angaza-511cd41ce130](https://blog.angaza.com/illuminate-angaza-511cd41ce130)

The technology you build will help reach millions more. We are hiring multiple
roles, including software engineers and engineering managers, in both San
Francisco and Nairobi:

\- [https://www.angaza.com/contact-
page/#careers](https://www.angaza.com/contact-page/#careers)

------
jdiaz5513
Hinge Health | San Francisco | ONSITE | Senior Mobile UI Engineer

We've got an exciting opportunity available for someone who's been itching to
work on a production-grade React Native mobile application. This job is for
you if:

\- you think TypeScript is a leap forward and can't wait to use it in a
professional context (no prior experience necessary!).

\- React makes you look back on imperative UI programming as the "dark ages".

\- despite all the above, you'd feel 100% comfortable writing a light web app
in Vanilla JS.

\- you love the idea of directly helping people, rather than mining them for
data.

\- compromising on user experience, letting users do the QA work, or other
similar abuses of users' trust does not fly in your book.

This is not at all an entry level position, and our standard for a Senior
Engineer title may be higher than what many people are used to. We'll be
particularly looking for a track record of building user interfaces in a
professional context – code samples and live demos are a big plus.

Email me directly with "Hello from HN" in the subject line to hear more about
the position and to apply formally.

My email address (base64 encoded): anVsaWFuK2huQGhpbmdlaGVhbHRoLmNvbQ==

------
superafroman
Caution Your Blast | Backend (Java/Kotlin), Mobile (Kotlin), Web
(Sapper/Svelte) | London, UK | ONSITE, FULL TIME

Caution Your Blast are a digital products and services practice who split our
time between helping other people build better things and building things for
ourselves.

We're looking for software developers with a variety of experience levels in
Web, Mobile and Backend development.

As one of our developers you would work on a variety of projects, sometimes
on-site with our clients and sometimes back at our base. When on-site you
would help others build their businesses smarter, we teach them everything we
can so we leave them more capable after working with us. You would also
participate in our experiments as we continually work to discover better ways
with our own team and products.

If you love building software, are keen to be involved in all parts of problem
solving and love learning and trying new things then get in touch! You can
email me directly at max@cautionyourblast.com or apply online at
[https://jobbio.com/caution-your-blast](https://jobbio.com/caution-your-blast)

------
seanmccann
Checkr (YC S14) | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Senior Software Engineers

For the unfamiliar, Checkr's a four year old company, redefining the way
background checks are run today and how they influence the job market of the
future. From the YC S14 class to raising a $100 million Series C in April 2018
to the profitable, fast-growing company we are today, it's been quite the
ride.

A little about our stack: Ruby/Sinatra/Rails, MySQL and Mongo, RabbitMQ and
Kafka for queueing, React frontends, growing Golang and Python microservices,
Kubernetes and Docker for deploying, Presto for our data warehouse, moving to
gRPC for service communication.

We are looking for:

\- Engineers: Backend, Frontend, Fullstack, DevOps, Data/ML, BI, Security

\- Product: Designers, PMs, Program Managers

Backend/Fullstack - [https://grnh.se/sw604uyn1](https://grnh.se/sw604uyn1)

Frontend - [https://grnh.se/gcb4q2vl1](https://grnh.se/gcb4q2vl1)

Sr PM - [https://grnh.se/f97c45151](https://grnh.se/f97c45151)

If you have questions feel free to reach out to me at sean.mccann@checkr.com

------
edwardmp
We are felyx, an innovative scale-up with ambitious plans for sustainable and
shared urban transport. The coming years we are facing hyper-growth in The
Netherlands and the rest of Europe. Therefore, we are looking for ambitious
Full Stack Developers to build our new technological architecture, the
foundation of the company. We are a young and driven scale-up, with our
innovative and sustainable tech platform, we are making swift door-to-door
transportation the new status quo. Working together with an ambitious team of
entrepreneurs, operators and engineers, we are looking to grow as we scale the
business throughout Europe.

We are currently hiring full-stack software engineers to work on our new back-
end system from scratch. This will be a greenfield project in which we will be
primarily using Go. Our back-end system will need to handle millions of
requests a day so if you have past experience in designing systems with
scalability in mind you might be a good fit for these positions. No experience
with Go is required, although it is slightly preferred. We care about code
quality. A lot. We don’t ship code without sufficient test coverage. Does that
sound like you and do you want to make social impact on urban mobility and
drive change? Great! We want you! Please check the job descriptions for more
information and use our API to apply. We look forward to hear from you!

\- Full-stack developer: [https://careers.felyx.nl/o/full-stack-
developer](https://careers.felyx.nl/o/full-stack-developer)

\- Lead developer: [https://careers.felyx.nl/o/lead-
developer](https://careers.felyx.nl/o/lead-developer)

If you have any questions feel free to email us at jobs@felyx.nl at any time.

------
lucencedx
LUCENCE DIAGNOSTICS | SINGAPORE | FULL-TIME | ONSITE | SOFTWARE ENGINEERS,
DATA SCIENTISTS |
[https://www.lucencedx.com/careers/](https://www.lucencedx.com/careers/)

Lucence is a fast-growing genomic medicine company with offices in Singapore,
San Francisco and Hong Kong.

We are a dynamic team of physicians, scientists, technologists, geneticists,
bioinformaticians and data analysts passionate about the work we do here to
improve cancer care. We come from different backgrounds and nationalities but
are focused on a single mission – to fight cancer and save lives.

We are looking for software engineers and data scientists to join us in
transforming the way we fight cancer. As a member of our Informatics team, you
will play a crucial role in building web/mobile applications to digitalize our
work flows, manage our huge databases of genetic data, sharpen variant
detection, as well as working on AI models, deep learning, and more.

Find out more at
[https://www.lucencedx.com/careers/](https://www.lucencedx.com/careers/)

------
hrbinary
Binary.com| PostgreSQL Database Administrator (DBA)| Full time|Malaysia

We are seeking a driven, proactive, and highly-experienced PostgreSQL Database
Programmer/Administrator. You will plan, install, and maintain database
systems to ensure the integrity and seamless flow of information for our high-
traffic binary options trading platform. This also includes writing and
reviewing code for the database systems.

Experience as a Postgres DBA, with advanced hands-on knowledge of:

● Database Setup, Security, Replication, Performance Tuning, Disaster
Recovery, SQL, and Stored Procedures.

● Experience with database testing tools such as pgTAP.

● Experience with data extraction and reporting for data warehouse/cube.

● Knowledge of Linux system administration, including configuration and
automation tools such as Chef as well as Shell scripting is preferred.

● Knowledge of scripting language and Perl, in particular, is a plus.

● Experience with Multidimensional Expressions (MDX) is an advantage.

Reach out to us directly at hr@binary.com. We would love to hear from you!

To learn more about us:
[https://www.binary.com/en/careers.html](https://www.binary.com/en/careers.html)

------
sevburmaka
Tala | tala.co | Santa Monica, CA | Fulltime, ONSITE Would you like to use
engineering and data for social good? At Tala, we see the world differently.
We’re driven by a fundamental belief in people and we work hard to prove their
potential. We take risks that others won’t in order to put more power in our
customers’ hands. We provide fast, personalized loans to approved borrowers
and build digital credit history. We’ve raised $105M+ and are looking to scale
our eng team in 2019.

Here are our open roles:

\- Backend Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.getrake.io/tala/jobs/1307903?gh_ji...](https://boards.greenhouse.getrake.io/tala/jobs/1307903?gh_jid=1307903)

\- Data Platform Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.getrake.io/tala/jobs/499753?gh_jid...](https://boards.greenhouse.getrake.io/tala/jobs/499753?gh_jid=499753)

\- Mobile Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.getrake.io/tala/jobs/1468284?gh_ji...](https://boards.greenhouse.getrake.io/tala/jobs/1468284?gh_jid=1468284)

Our team needs help with:

\- Designing and implementing complex, distributed platforms for storing data
\- Analyzing fault-tolerance and high availability issues, performance and
scale challenges

\- Build solutions which can meet the demands of rapidly growing services

Apply at [https://tala.co/careers/](https://tala.co/careers/) Or email me
directly at jamie.koblinski@tala.co Our Stack/Buzzwords: AWS, Data Science,
Java, Go, Scala, Kotlin, Android

------
rfsn-alex
Refersion | New York, NY | Backend Developer | Full-time | Onsite Refersion is
a profitable, private, and fast growing SaaS company located in New York City.
Our flagship product is a sales tracking and marketing platform in the
e-commerce space. Our clients range from large, well known online retailers to
SMBs.

At Refersion, our technical staff believes that software development is a
craft. It's part of our culture. We are a small team which allows for a really
strong collaborative environment and the ability to build amazing apps that
delight the user. A get stuff done attitude. Small, empowered, self-motivated
teams can do big things. Our server stacks run PHP, MySQL, Redshift, React.js,
ElastiCache, and more. If you're an intelligent developer who believes in
doing what is best for the product, you'll love our team.

Website: [https://www.refersion.com](https://www.refersion.com)

JOB DESCRIPTION & TO APPLY:
[https://refersion.workable.com/j/4F08DF1E1E](https://refersion.workable.com/j/4F08DF1E1E)

~~~
major
Question: I applied three weeks ago to the Backend Developer role. Can I still
do the engineering challenge on Github?

~~~
rfsn-alex
Happy to take a look, but to do so, I'd need the email address that you
applied with. Mind sending an email to workhere at Refersion?

------
junelay
Ommo Technologies, Inc. | Electrical and Systems Engineer & Algorithm Engineer
| Dallas, TX | Full Time | Salary + Equity | www.ommo.co

At Ommo Technologies, Inc., we are building a personal and mobile 3D position
tracking system from the ground up that does NOT use cameras or IMUs. We
developed a tracking system that achieves sub-millimeter level precision,
mobile form factor, and no line of sight requirement. We imagine a world where
our interaction with digital objects in virtual reality and augmented reality
are as natural and intuitive as with real objects.

Seed funded by VC specializing in VR technology, Ex-
Apple/Samsung/Intel/Huawei/Riot Games Team of 7 currently

We are looking for an Electrical and Systems Engineer with the following
qualifications - Able to quickly spin up PCB models and schematics (Benchmark:
a couple of hours for a sensor board) - Work with PCB components and vendors
to solve electrical & system integration related issues -
Design/test/prototype RF/Wireless hardware designs and associated firmware.

We are also looking for an Algorithm Engineer with the following
qualifications - Someone with specific experience in sensor fusion algorithms
with IMU/positioning systems, ideally a specialist in Kalman filter
implementations.

We are a small team and looking for core team members who will help guide the
direction of the company to meet long-term challenges. If you believe you have
the experience and understanding of the full stack with a desire to grow into
a potential engineering leadership role, please apply at
[https://www.ommo.co/career/#career1](https://www.ommo.co/career/#career1)

Ask questions: kyul@ommo.co

------
sndigital
Springer Nature | Developers, UX Designers, QAs | Kings Cross, London | Full-
time and Contractor, Onsite |
[https://sndigital.springernature.com/](https://sndigital.springernature.com/)
At SN Digital we maintain and deliver millions of articles used by
researchers, scientists and students around the globe.

We aim to offer a non-hierarchical environment where everyone can contribute
meaningfully to the direction of the products and of the department. At the
forefront of our beliefs are to continuously deliver high quality solutions to
our customers, and to empower teams to accomplish this. All our software is
built an in iterative, incremental manner, so you’ll be able to see new work
go live sometimes immediately - to millions of visitors around the globe. XP
and Kanban heavily influence our flavour of agile and if something isn’t
working, we change it.

We are searching for:

    
    
      - Kotlin developers (full-time and contract)
      - Scala developers (full-time and contract)
      - UX Designers
      - Quality Analysts

Contact: Sarah.Sparks@springernature.com

------
ILIKEPONIES
Underdog.io | New York | Onsite | [https://underdog.io](https://underdog.io)

Underdog.io, a talent marketplace, is hiring a backend engineer in New York.
This role will have ownership over backend and DevOps on our Python (Flask)
and JavaScript-based stack. Underdog.io is a small, revenue-funded company
where everyone’s contribution and decision-making is directly impactful. Ideal
candidates have the skills and initiative to think deeply about everything
from code quality to internal processes to the broader market in which we
operate. Specifically, we’re looking for someone with:

\- Server-side development experience in Flask or a similar framework (Django,
Express, etc.).

\- Client-side development experience, preferably using a JS library like
React or AngularJS.

\- A deep understanding of HTTP and RESTful API design.

\- Familiarity with SQL databases (we use PostgreSQL) and general data
modeling practices.

\- Experience managing AWS environments and working with DevOps tools
(Jenkins, Docker, etc.).

\- A desire to contribute to open-source projects.

Email chris+hn@underdog.io if you’re interested in learning more. No agencies,
recent grads, or visa candidates, please.

------
tombenner
Entelo | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

Entelo uses huge amounts of data and predictive analytics to help companies
build great teams. Our engineering team uses technologies like Ruby,
JavaScript, Go, Python, React, Kubernetes, Docker, Kafka, Spark, and Redshift,
and we have customers like Facebook, Netflix, Slack, and Paypal. We ingest and
parse up to 2 TB of social profile data per day, predict when people will
change jobs, match people to jobs, and more. Read more about what we work on
at [https://sourcecode.entelo.com/](https://sourcecode.entelo.com/).

We care deeply about promoting diversity in tech and being pleasant,
collaborative folks. Join us as we continue to discover new ways to merge
machine learning, big data, and engineering to provide value to our customers!

We're hiring for many roles, including:

* Senior Backend Engineer

* Senior Data Engineer

* Senior Frontend Engineer

* Data Scientist

If you're interested, check out our open positions at
[https://www.entelo.com/careers](https://www.entelo.com/careers), or feel free
to email us directly at careers at entelo dot com.

------
asznajder
Sumo Logic | Backend Software Engineer, Frontend Software Engineer, others |
Redwood City (USA), Warsaw (Poland), Noida (India) | Onsite | Fulltime

We are a massive distributed system for processing, analyzing and querying
huge amount of logs and time series data (scaled-up 'grep' and 'top' in a
cloud):

\- Runs at huge scale: 120 TB+ / new data daily, searches through petabytes
daily and runs on thousands of servers.

\- Modern architecture: SaaS, cloud, microservices, short release cycles and
no legacy versions to maintain.

\- Written in functional language--Scala using open-source technologies such
as Kafka, Kubernetes and Cassandra.

\- End users are mostly technical: developers, sysadmins and security analysts
who need visibility into their software to monitor and troubleshoot
effectively.

\- 1500+ customers

\- Late stage startup from Silicon Valley with over $225mln in funding from
prestigious investors.

\- Has significant R&D presence in Warsaw (Poland) and Noida (India) with
several key projects executed there.

Find relevant position here:
[https://www.sumologic.com/company/careers/](https://www.sumologic.com/company/careers/)

------
chiefspringy
Springshare | Intermediate/Senior Full Stack Software Engineer | Remote / NY /
FL | Full Time

We're a well established (since 2007) SaaS provider to libraries
(academic/public/special) and education (colleges/k-12) -
[https://springshare.com](https://springshare.com). On our small team your
work will have a measurable impact and the code you write will be deployed to
production regularly, w/ millions of daily users.

Requirements: 5+ years professional experience with PHP or Angular (or both).
Experience in OOP/MVC concepts. AWS DevOps experience a plus.

We offer: Remote workplace. Competitive salary & benefits. A small team
environment. That great feeling that your work matters because it is improving
the worlds’ libraries and schools.

You must be highly productive working remotely. We’d prefer if you live in one
of these states - NY, CA, FL, PA, MA, or KY. If you’re international the
working hours must overlap significantly with US working hours. Send resume to
jobs@springshare.com or contact me personally (I’m the founder/owner) at
slaven@

------
lucastech
[https://www.Outdoorsy.com](https://www.Outdoorsy.com) is an Austin, Texas
based company which launched the first international peer-to-peer Recreational
Vehicle rental platform. Our platform handles availability scheduling, payment
processing, communication, insurance, roadside assistance and more all built
in. Our rapidly growing user base has taken us from the United States to
Canada, Australia and New Zealand.

Our engineering team is a small group of self-starting developers who are
motivated by making an impact on the lives of our users, both financially for
our owners or experientially for our renters.

\----

Title: Senior Backend Engineer | Remote (US preferred) | Fulltime

Stack: Golang (REST) / Postgres / Elastic Search

Buzzwords: Scaling / Refactoring / Architecture / TDD

Full Job Desc:
[https://www.outdoorsy.com/pdf/backend.jd.2019-01-02.pdf](https://www.outdoorsy.com/pdf/backend.jd.2019-01-02.pdf)

\----

Title: Senior Frontend Engineer | Remote (US preferred) | Fulltime

Stack: Ember 2.16+ (Ember-data + Rehydration + Fastboot) / QUnit + Mirage /
SCSS / NPM

Buzzwords: UX / Performance / DDAU Components / Addon maintenance / Mobile
First

Full Job Desc:
[https://www.outdoorsy.com/pdf/frontend.jd.2019-01-02.pdf](https://www.outdoorsy.com/pdf/frontend.jd.2019-01-02.pdf)

\----

Apply: engineering@outdoorsy.com

[No recruiters or consulting firms please]

------
intrinsic
Intrinsic | Senior Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA, USA | ONSITE |
[https://intrinsic.com](https://intrinsic.com)

Intrinsic is startup backed by leading investors such as Andreessen Horowitz,
NEA, First Round Capital, and StartX. Our team is building a new runtime
security technology for Node.js. You can learn more about our product here:
[https://intrinsic.com/product](https://intrinsic.com/product).

We are currently hiring engineers that have experience or interest in building
secure systems. Candidates should have a strong background in one (or more) of
the following: systems (e.g., language runtimes, operating systems, browser
engines); programming languages (e.g., compilers, type systems, static
analysis); security (e.g., experience with penetration testing, building
security tools); Node.js (e.g., deep knowledge of Node's internals or V8
internals). Help us build the next generation of principled security that's
easy enough for anyone to use.

If interested please get in touch at: jobs@intrinsic.com

------
someear
Polly | Seattle, WA | Devs, Marketing, Admin, CSM | FT + Onsite Only |
www.polly.ai

Polly's mission is to make it easy for teams to measure their work. We’re
marching towards this mission by delivering a new kind of survey solution in
messaging through Slack and Microsoft Teams. We support thousands of
organizations, and the team is looking to double in size over the next few
months.

We offer competitive salary, great benefits, and build product that customers
actually use and pay for. Our stack is Node, Typescript, React, MongoDB, and
AWS. Our users use the product in Slack, so it requires an extra level of
creativity and innovation in building, reaching, engaging, and converting our
users.

Here are the positions we're hiring for:

    
    
      * Senior full-stack engineers
      * Office Manager / HR Assistant
      * Customer Success Manager
      * VP Marketing - experience leading SaaS teams a requirement
    

We're also looking for a full-time Senior/Principal Recruiter (not a
contractor, vendor, or agency please). This person has ideally owned the
recruiting function for an early stage startup.

Email samird@polly.ai to apply

------
bostik
Smarkets | Full Time | ONSITE (London, UK; now also Downtown LA, California)

We're a modern betting exchange, going technology first to enable proper price
competition in a field of fat commissions. Join a small, agile, and fast-
growing team, in our beautiful office in St. Katharine Docks. If our US
location tickles your fancy, you get to help setting up a brand new office
too.

Smarkets develops a reliable, low-latency, highly concurrent betting exchange
based on trading exchange designs. We're also building a fast, modern web
interface to allow for a smoother experience. Servicing our users is top
priority.

The Smarkets platform is written predominantly in Python, Erlang (being
replaced with C++) and Javascript for React, relying heavily on asynchronous
programming techniques. We use REST where we can. Life at Smarkets circles
around people, version control, configuration management and automation. We
can - and do - deploy to production several times a day.

Our entire production is in AWS. In fact, Smarkets was the first gambling
operator under the Maltese regulator to get permission to run everything in
the cloud. We push the envelope where needed and educate auditors when
necessary.

We are looking for engineering talent in the following roles:

    
    
      * [Senior] Front-end Engineer - React; London & LA
      * Data Engineer; London
      * Quantitative Developer; London
      * Low-Latency C++ Engineer; London
      * Generalist Software Engineer; London & LA
      * Senior Security Engineer; London
      * [Senior] Mobile Developer; LA
    

If you like the idea of flat structure and practical engineering approach, see
our jobs at [https://smarkets.com/careers](https://smarkets.com/careers) .

~~~
anualvis
Would you be able to sponsor visas?

------
buffalogrid
BuffaloGrid | London | Full-Time |
[https://buffalogrid.com](https://buffalogrid.com)

BuffaloGrid is on a mission to bring power and internet to the next billion.
Our team is made up of designers, developers and growth specialists who want
to use technology to make a real impact in our user’s lives. They work across
hardware, software, operations and growth to provide a reliable service that
our customers want and our users love.

We are supported by Local Globe, ADV, Hardware Club, Seedcamp and Kima
Ventures, some of Europe’s best venture capital funds. Our offices are in
London, UK and New Delhi, India.

Here are the roles we’re currently recruiting for:

DevOps Engineer
[https://buffalogrid.workable.com/j/77AFC000E9](https://buffalogrid.workable.com/j/77AFC000E9)
Full-Stack Developer
[https://buffalogrid.workable.com/j/CA1AF635CB](https://buffalogrid.workable.com/j/CA1AF635CB)
UI & UX Designer
[https://buffalogrid.workable.com/j/D9B2421106](https://buffalogrid.workable.com/j/D9B2421106)
Mechanical Engineer
[https://buffalogrid.workable.com/j/D5C387B732](https://buffalogrid.workable.com/j/D5C387B732)

Our hardware stack includes: Solidworks, Altium, supported by Armbian (Linux
distro), Sopine, ATMega328, 802.11n, Bluetooth and LTE.

Our software stack includes: node.js, Azure, Elastic Search, Postgres, AWS
Lambdas, React, HTML5, Bash and Python and we like experimenting with Golang.

Email jobs@buffalogrid.com with any questions!

------
Erem
INSTRUMENTAL | SRE: Systems | Bay Area, CA (Palo Alto) | Full-time, Onsite |
instrumental.com

Interested in a Systems SRE role with a twist?

As a Site Reliability Engineer at Instrumental, you'll apply your expertise in
linux configuration and software development to guide development of our
distributed compute platform and make sure our software deploys correctly,
runs well, and can be modified at a moment’s notice. The twist? This compute
infrastructure is not in the cloud -- it's distributed around the most secure
factory floors of the world.

This isn't a solo job -- you will be working together not only with fellow
SREs as we build this new team, but with developers, operations, and product
staff in a quest to improve the way that things are made, wherever they are
made.

Sound interesting? Apply here!

[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/instrumentalai/view/...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/instrumentalai/view/P_AAAAAACAAE5JaDs2kNN1K_)

Relevant Technobabble: Ansible, Terraform, Bash, Docker, Python, Ubuntu, Squid
Proxy, Packer, Linix, DevOps

~~~
dijit
Would you take a Brit? (as in, would you offer a visa sponsorship?)

------
philiiiiiipp
DatHuis | ONSITE | VISA | REMOTE | Backend Engineer | Amsterdam, Netherlands |
Full-Time | €45K-€70 + equity

Selling your house and moving should be easy, almost frictionless. Why is this
such a hard and frustrating experience for so many people?

We are building SaaS solutions for brokers as well as consumer-facing products
to increase transparency and efficiency in the market. We are an investor-
backed startup of four, looking for another experienced engineer with a strong
interest in building fantastic products. As a developer, you are focused on
writing admirable code and care about both stable and new technology. We don’t
believe in hierarchy or prioritise anyone's ideas. You will be an integral
part in moving the company forward with a big impact on our technology stack.

Requirements:

* You have high standards and also request this from your co-workers

* Strong interest or experience with a serverless infrastructure

* Extensive experience with the AWS platform, CloudFormation is your friend

* Extensive experience with Javascript ( preferably with types )

* Strong motivation to create loved products with an eye for detail

* Experience with React.js or some other frontend framework

* Experience in GraphQL

* You where already a developer when Germany became world champion in soccer (4+ years)

* Fluent in English

Nice to have:

* Entrepreneurial

* Experience in native mobile development

* Experience in a strongly typed language

* Golang

Get free coffee and a pen with philipp@dathuis.nl ( No recruiters )

------
purerandomness
Sompani UG | Software Developer & DevOps | Berlin | Paid Internship / Junior
position Where: Berlin What: 6 months paid internship / working student /
junior When: Yesterday Our promise: We will be your career game-changer

We will jump-start your career:

You'll take a deep dive into Software Engineering and/or Systems Architecture
in an early-stage startup. With us, you'll build something people love, from
scratch. We have to be truly Agile and deliver in quick, little iterations. We
also can't afford unstable code or unreliable systems. We take Software
Crafting and Site Reliability Engineering very seriously. You will plan and
grow software and systems as if it’s you own company. If you are dreaming of
launching your startup in the future, there is no better place to prepare and
learn. Your time at an early-stage startup like us will be a unique
opportunity to grow Engineering/Ops skills and have fun at the same time.

What you bring to the battlefield:

You know your way around PHP (we use modern, type safe PHP 7.3) and/or
(Postgre)SQL. You have some exposure to JS/CSS/HTML5 doing modern frontend
work. You’ve used your favourite browser's Developer Tools You have installed
Linux somewhere once or twice.

Your responsibilities:

Help me design and implement new features and grow infrastructure. Improve our
CI/CD pipeline (GitLab). Deploying on a Friday night and actually enjoying the
weekend is our end-game. You'll research and implement algorithms from the
Machine Learning, Statistics and Natural Language Processing (NLP) domains to
improve critical parts of our product. Plan and grow Cloud infrastructure
(AWS).

Write me, I'll reply to all messages: artjom@sompani.com

~~~
lktbl
It sounds pretty good. Can I get some more info?

~~~
purerandomness
Sure, mail me your phone no. and let's have a chat: artjom@sompani.com

------
jackm
Duolingo | Software Engineers (iOS, Web, Android) and New Graduates |
Pittsburgh | ONSITE

Duolingo is the most popular language learning application in the world, with
over 300 million users and hundreds of billions of data points. We are
passionate about educating our users, making fact-based decisions, and finding
elegant solutions. If this sounds like you, then come help us build the next-
generation learning company!

As a software engineer, you will work on a specific project critical to
Duolingo’s needs, with opportunities to switch teams and projects as our fast-
paced startup grows and evolves. We need our engineers to be versatile,
display leadership qualities, and be enthusiastic to tackle new problems as we
continue to innovate.

Responsibilities:

Collaborate on full-stack software projects in collaboration with product
design Develop, release, and maintain services and/or infrastructure Manage
individual project priorities, deadlines and deliverables

Requirements: B.S. or M.S. degree in Computer Science or related technical
field Programming experience Ability to relocate to Pittsburgh, PA

Apply: Send an email to jack@duolingo.com with your resume

~~~
mettamage
I'm from The Netherlands and have an M.S. Computer Science degree from a Dutch
university but I have no visa. Could I apply?

------
Autolab
Autolab | Full-Stack Software Developer | Onsite | Bogotá, Colombia (Latin
America) | Full-time | Visa |
[https://autolab.com.co/](https://autolab.com.co/)

Autolab is a multi-brand, multi-service car repair chain, part of Polymath
Ventures, with the mandate to dramatically improve customer satisfaction and
offer fair prices while providing quality jobs for mechanics.

We are searching for a talented programmer who is hungry to learn and grow
with an incredibly challenging, high-potential, and impactful start-up This
person will be immersed in the development and maintenance of the systems that
support operations at Autolab, working side by side with highly talented
people. The developer will work with the CTO and the technology team to
understand the business and implement solutions, by integrating existent
tools/services and creating new ones.

Interested to find out more?
[https://jobs.polymathv.com/0e4b56381](https://jobs.polymathv.com/0e4b56381)

Tech stack: HTML, CSS, Python, PHP, Java, Ruby, PostreSQL, MySQL

------
lancefisher
Submittable (YC S12) | Senior Full-Stack Web | Missoula | Onsite | Full-Time

Submittable streamlines the submission and application process for magazines,
literary journals, conferences, film festivals, grants, and scholarships.

We could use your help as we modernize our application using React, Redux, and
a serverless backend built on AWS. Code you write will be used by millions of
people the day after it's merged.

We are based in Missoula, Montana which is often ranked as one of the best
places to live. Many of our employees own their own houses, bike to work, and
visit the wilderness on weekdays.

Apply at [https://resume.submittable.com/submit/130381/senior-full-
sta...](https://resume.submittable.com/submit/130381/senior-full-stack-
engineer)

We also offer a Summer Technical Fellowship for engineers with special skills,
but less experience:
[https://resume.submittable.com/submit/126212/summer-2019-tec...](https://resume.submittable.com/submit/126212/summer-2019-technical-
fellowship)

------
lexasullivan1
Bio-rad|Pleasanton, on-site|Fulltime|Backend Web Developer
(Python)|[https://careers-en-biorad.icims.com/jobs/8500/python-
backend...](https://careers-en-biorad.icims.com/jobs/8500/python-backend-web-
developer-%28software-developer-iii-non-it%29/job)

Who We Are and What We Do Bio-Rad is an established Fortune 1000 biotech
company that creates products that help people live longer, healthier lives.
Bio-Rad’s Digital Biology Group (DBG) in Pleasanton makes products (including
data products) that are helping to eradicate cancer (among other things).
We’ve worked hard at building a great culture here at the DBG that cultivates
collaboration and innovation, and people are honestly really passionate about
what they do here. Check Us Out

What We Are Looking For A solid backend developer who will develop and own our
cloud-based applications and platform for all our data products at the DBG.
Are you passionate about delivering highly scalable and reusable code? Does
driving and influencing cloud strategy at a Fortune 1000 company excite you?

Responsibilities Be one of the founding members of our new cloud data
platform. Work in a collaborative environment to apply well architected
solutions within this space. Architect complex business logic and features to
add to our web based applications from concept to implementation. Work
alongside Scientists, Marketing, and R&D Engineers through the Product
Development life cycle and beyond. Develop / Improve the core infrastructure
for high scalability. Working with an awesome group of humble, (super smart),
hardworking team players that own their technical debt and slay it.
Qualifications 5+ years’ experience as a Software Developer. Hands-on
development experience with Python, Flask and Java in Linux environments. Have
successfully built scalable APIs according to best practices. Experience with
MySql, NoSQL databases, familiarity with Spark or Redshift Data warehousing.
Experience with Cloud Hosting (AWS preferred). Quick learner with the ability
to understand complex workflows and develop and validate innovative solutions
to solve difficult problems. Experienced with test automation: TDD,
unit/integration/functional testing. Experienced implementation efforts
following an Agile software development lifecycle approach. Excellent
communication skills, both written and verbal. A team-oriented contributor
that aims to enhance the effectiveness of their colleagues.

------
ngould
Electric AI | New York City (NYC) | Software engineers, Data analysts | Full-
time (Onsite) Electric is the world's first all-in-one, real-time IT support
solution for small and midsize offices. Through a chat interface, personalized
service and flat-rate pricing we keep your email, computers, Wi-Fi and
software running smoothly at a fraction of the cost while eliminating
headaches normally experienced with traditional managed service providers.

Behind the scenes, we're building out a hybrid human/software platform to
resolve and execute IT tasks with maximum efficiency and automation.

Electric AI is backed by Bessemer Venture Partners, Primary Ventures, and
others. We're currently a few months post- Series A, and hiring across the
board for engineering roles. Our stack: RoR/React/Redux running microservices
on Heroku/AWS, plus some Python for data infrastructure, ML, etc.

Check out [https://www.electric.ai/careers](https://www.electric.ai/careers),
and feel free to shoot me an email at nathan.gould@electric.ai.

------
Graphcore_hire
Graphcore | Hiring in Palo Alto & Seattle | Onsite, Fulltime

Graphcore is the most exciting AI hardware start-up in the world. We are
building a new class of processor – the “Intelligence Processing Unit”, or IPU
– designed from the ground up to both deliver breakthrough performance and
efficiency on today’s Deep Learning workloads and to enable innovators to
create the next generations of machine intelligence algorithms. Graphcore has
an experienced, world-class (and rapidly growing!) team with products coming
to market very soon. Customer demand for our technology is overwhelming – we
can choose to partner with the leading organizations in the field.

• AI Applications Specialist ◦ A more focused engineering role, somewhat less
customer-facing than AIE and FAE above ◦ Focused on strong AI/Deep Learning
and/or C++/performance programming skills – ideally we want a mix of both ◦
Seattle & Palo Alto

• AI Engineer/Machine Learning ◦ Customer facing role, focusing on AI/Deep
Learning, ideally also with C/C++ background ◦ Palo Alto

Please email resumes to juans@stealthmode.co

------
ryanglasgow
UserLeap | Full-Stack Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

UserLeap is the first AI-powered user researcher that automates customer
survey and analysis for large software companies. These companies often have
teams of people calling and surveying their customers and UserLeap replaces
this process. This is your chance to join a VC-backed startup in one of the
most exciting phases, where you can become an original, founding member of the
team and play a vital part in our growth.

We’re quickly signing larger and larger enterprises and looking for an
experienced full-stack engineer to develop new features for our customer
dashboard. You'll be working closely with our highly experienced engineering
team and have exposure to the development of our ML and NLP models.

Ideally you have experience with some of the technologies we've used is
desirable. UserLeap is built with AWS, React, Node.js Postgres.

Interested? Shoot me a note and let's chat: ryan@userleap.com, or apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/userleap](https://jobs.lever.co/userleap)

------
SFcareers
ScaleFactor | Austin, TX | ONSITE | Full-time | Software Developers & Senior
Software Developers | [https://scalefactor.com/](https://scalefactor.com/)

ScaleFactor is a bookkeeping and finance software company that uses powerful
software to create monthly financials, deliver proactive insights, and ensure
accounts are accurate and healthy. Our goal: to empower business owners to
make the best strategic and financial decisions by automate the painful, time
consuming accounting tasks small business owners are forced to complete
manually.

Join ScaleFactor, a company that truly values you and your ideas!

\- Software Developer: [https://scalefactor.com/current-
openings/?gh_jid=1442398](https://scalefactor.com/current-
openings/?gh_jid=1442398) \- Senior Software Developer:
[https://scalefactor.com/current-
openings/?gh_jid=1442367](https://scalefactor.com/current-
openings/?gh_jid=1442367)

Tech stack: Rails, Ember.js, and Postgres

------
TeffenEllis
Nirrius Studio | Front-end developer | New York, NY | INTERNS | PART-TIME |
[https://nirri.us](https://nirri.us)

WHO WE ARE:

Nirrius is a consultant firm specializing in web development and technical
mentorship. Our journey started with training developers with industry
standards such as React/Redux and Node.js. Our mission is to perfect the
front-end web development experience.

WHAT WE'RE BUILDING:

2018 generated the most buzzwords in web development history. Developers are
expected to know React, Redux, Sagas, Webpack, Babel — the list goes on...
These tools have served our growing demands of the front-end, but they always
have a rise and fall. A library reaches popularity, and the web browser
catches up.

We believe browsers have reached another level of maturity. And a simpler,
native approach web development is within reach.

We call it: <my-app /> — An open source native web components library and
framework.

WHO YOU ARE:

\- You are determined, a self-starter, and in active pursuit of new knowledge
and experience.

\- You have some web development experience and are looking to expand your
skill set.

\- You're ready for three months of training in front-end, dev-ops, content
writing, and developer relations.

Send us your resume and tell us what you'd like to study at teffen @ nirri.us
with "Hacker News" in the subject line.

[0] [https://nirri.us](https://nirri.us)

[1] [https://github.com/nirrius/my-app](https://github.com/nirrius/my-app)

------
gobrana
Doist | Back-end Engineer | Python | World | Full-time | Remote:
[https://doist.com/jobs/#back-end-engineer-
python](https://doist.com/jobs/#back-end-engineer-python)

Doist | Front-end Engineer | JavaScript | World | Full-time | Remote:
[https://doist.com/jobs/#front-end-engineer-
javascript](https://doist.com/jobs/#front-end-engineer-javascript)

Doist | Web Developer | CSS, HTML | World | Full-time | Remote:
[https://doist.com/jobs/#web-developer](https://doist.com/jobs/#web-developer)

Doist | Senior Android Developer | Java | World | Full-time | Remote:
[https://doist.com/jobs/#senior-android-
developer](https://doist.com/jobs/#senior-android-developer)

Doist | Senior iOS Engineer | Swift | World | Full-time | Remote:
[https://doist.com/jobs/#senior-ios-developer](https://doist.com/jobs/#senior-
ios-developer)

At Doist, our mission is to inspire the workplace of the future by creating
simple yet powerful productivity tools that promote a more fulfilling way to
work and live.

We're a multidisciplinary, fully remote team that’s passionate about creating
products, like Todoist and Twist, that improve people’s lives. We thrive on
innovating new solutions to old productivity challenges and we seek to rethink
how productivity tools are made.

To learn more about who we are and how we work, please check out our Ambition
& Balance blog: [https://blog.doist.com/](https://blog.doist.com/)

------
edited-dev
EDITED | Engineering Positions | London, UK | Onsite | Full-Time

We’re currently hiring for front-end, back-end, data scientists and DevOps
Engineers. Our stack is primarily Python & JavaScript, with frameworks like
Django/Flask and react.js/d3. We aren’t afraid to integrate new tech and like
to keep exploring what’s out there.

We're an established startup, focused on doing important things for retail,
the fourth biggest industry in the world, helping them reduce waste and be
more efficient. We have a beautiful web app, used everyday by hundreds of
people at Topshop, Saks Fifth Avenue, GAP and more.

Our engineering team is a group of smart people from really varied
backgrounds. We’re solving diverse and interesting problems on a daily basis,
like image analysis, big data visualisation and a load of other fun things
that come with having a rapidly growing data set. We love good practices like
extensive testing and continuous integration, and enjoy giving back to the
community, so open source contributions are highly encouraged.

Our office is large and sociable; people eat lunch together every day and we
have drinks and snacks in the office every Friday, as well as team days out
and all expenses paid trips abroad. There’s a video on our jobs page of our
most recent one: [http://edited.com/jobs/](http://edited.com/jobs/)

Half of the team has actually found and joined us through “Who’s hiring”, so
don't hesitate to get in touch, we're always happy to meet new people!

See here for more details about current vacancies and to apply directly
online:
[https://edited.com/jobs/engineering/](https://edited.com/jobs/engineering/)

------
jdrosenthal
SiteSpect | Various Web Developer and Web Optimization roles | Boston/Newton,
MA | ONSITE | [https://www.sitespect.com](https://www.sitespect.com)

SiteSpect is a digital optimization platform that lets you test or target your
web traffic without having to change any code on your side. Under the hood,
SiteSpect is a reverse proxy. Requests from end users are routed to an
appropriate backend and SiteSpect modifies the response based on what tests
the user is assigned to and then delivers those changes back to the end user.
Currently, we are handling ~10,000,000,000 visits a month.

We're looking for full-stack, front end, and optimization specialists to build
out our (angular) control panel, help our clients use our tools to test and
modify their websites, and advise clients on how best to test and optimize
their customer experience.

If you are interested, please look at the positions and apply at:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3pL4hkwk](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3pL4hkwk)

------
jgroseclose
LoanDepot| Senior Software Backend Engineer |SeniorSoftware Frontend Engineer|
Irvine, CA-ONSITE| Full-time- Salary Range $100,000 - $150,000 base salary

We’re at the forefront of change in this rapidly evolving lending market.
loanDepot invests in developing our own advanced technology ecosystem. What
mello™ does is remarkable, essentially streamlining a lending process that
used to take weeks by hand and transforming it into digital experience that
can be completed in minutes. mello™ is just the beginning.

Tech Stack: Backend - C# SQL framework/libraries .NET, ASP.NET, ASP.NET core
Frontend - JavaScript, typeScript, HTML and CSS. Frameworks/libraries Angular,
React and Vue.js

link to our openings:
[https://careers.loandepot.com/technology](https://careers.loandepot.com/technology)

Benefits link [https://microsite.ehr.com/loandepot-
benefits/](https://microsite.ehr.com/loandepot-benefits/) no third parties
please. Email me direct with questions: jgroseclose@loandepot.com

------
schuon
Alasco | Munich, Germany | Frontend, UX-Design | On-Site| www.alasco.de Alasco
helps construction companies complete projects on time and budget. We
digitalize the processes in construction planning and execution by offering a
cloud based workflow platform. Starting from Germany, we take on the world.

We are founded by the former founders of Stylight, which they sold for 80m in
2016. Stylight was well-known for their engineering conference
[http://daho.am](http://daho.am) and their culture. Stylight was ranked the #1
place to work for in Munich (ahead even of BMW). We're looking for Frontend
Devs (onsite), Backend Devs (onsite), as well as a SaaS UX designer (onsite,
must have ton of B2B SaaS experience). More at
[https://alasco.breezy.hr/](https://alasco.breezy.hr/) Our stack:
django/python + react/bootstrap on AWS.

Our company language is English. We're 13 people right now, wanna be the 14th?
Reach out to schuon@cs.stanford.edu (Founder)

------
tbenoit
Siemens | Belgium | Research / Compiler Engineer | Full-time | Onsite

Siemens Industry Software is the leading partner in test and mechatronic
simulation in the automotive and aerospace industries.

Our team, the aerospace competence center, located in Leuven, Belgium is
looking for a researcher with compiler development interests.

Together with the research team, you will work on a new programming language
for developing safety critical software for use on for example self driving
cars or autonomous aircraft.

You will work on the compiler internals to implement code generation that
targets LLVM intermediate representation, which is converted by LLVM to
machine code. You will work on the translation of high level programming
concepts to lower level LLVM concepts. Furthermore you will work on methods
for cross compilation and deployment of programs to Arm boards.

More info: [https://jobs.siemens-info.com/jobs/70396?lang=en-
gb](https://jobs.siemens-info.com/jobs/70396?lang=en-gb)

You can always contact me personally for questions or more information. See
profile for email.

------
Ben-G
PlanGrid (YCW12) | San Francisco | Full-time, On-Site | Visa

We’re building software that is changing the construction process (think
GitHub for construction). Our users love our app because it helps them build
real things more efficiently. By joining our team you can influence product
decisions and work on interesting technical challenges (our client apps work
with GBs of blueprints and metadata). Our engineering teams are small;
whatever team you work on, you'll have a chance to have a big impact.

We’re hiring across all of our engineering teams: Android, Web, iOS, Windows,
Backend (Python).

You can see our job postings and apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/plangrid?lever-via=SzsN-
_Jgq1](https://jobs.lever.co/plangrid?lever-via=SzsN-_Jgq1)

As an example, here's a detailed post about what working on the iOS team looks
like: [https://medium.com/plangrid-technology/working-on-the-
plangr...](https://medium.com/plangrid-technology/working-on-the-plangrid-ios-
team-1d1757c76be9)

------
s3nnyy
Quatico.com |Fullstack, Backend (Java), Frontend (mostly React), DevOps |
Zurich, Switzerland | SALARY: 90k-130k CHF | ONSITE | Swiss or EU member-
states passport-holders ONLY Don't get afraid because our website is in German
because we hire English speakers for technical roles, too. This is a well paid
opportunity in a high-quality team.

We are a true "engineering over management" culture where you find engineers
both with formal computer science background and also ones, who are self-
taught.

Our CTO worked with Erich Gamma, got offers from Apple, Google and similar
firms.

We currently building tailored web apps with heavy number crunching on the
server - e.g., we built the software analyzing all the weather data in
Switzerland. We do custom development with a heavy engineering part and we
regularly impress our clients with software that rarely needs maintenance.

People say our interview process is polished:

1) Phone screen with our CTO

2) Two sessions of remote pair-programming with our engineers (no Google-like
algorithmic questions but reasonable pair-programming tasks).

3) Onsite half a day with us.

Tell us if you want to hear more and say hi to:

iwan.gulenko@quatico.com

------
Eclyps
Slytrunk | Front-end, Back-end, and/or Mobile | Fulltime | Remote (US only) |
slytrunk.com

Slytrunk is a team of highly skilled, senior software engineers and sports
executives with experience building digital products across all major
platforms - browser (mobile, tablet, desktop), native mobile/tablet (iOS,
Android) and connected TV devices (Apple TV, Fire TV, Chromecast, Samsung
SmartTV). We pride ourselves in creating a true partnership with our clients
to make their goals a reality. In addition to our extensive development
experience, we also have decades of visual design and product management
experience.

We're looking for skilled software engineers for the following roles:

    
    
      - back-end: node, python, and/or php preferred
      - front-end: primarily react
      - mobile: strong iOS and/or Android, with React Native as a plus
    

We're a very small team with some really awesome clients/projects. All of us
are remote, but are highly collaborative.

Drop a line to cory@slytrunk.com (our CEO) if you are interested in seeing
what we're all about!

------
itsdrewmiller
NGP VAN - Washington, DC and Boston, MA

We are hiring for several technical positions, most of which can be filled in
either our Washington, DC or Somerville, MA (near Boston) office:

* Software Engineer

* Senior Software Engineer

* Software Engineering Intern (spring and summer)

* DevOps Engineer

* Systems Engineer

* Security Administrator

* QA Analyst

You can apply directly on our careers website here:
[https://www.ngpvan.com/careers](https://www.ngpvan.com/careers) or you can
email me at dmiller at ngpvan dot com and I'll get you to the right hiring
manager.

NGP VAN is a technology company whose team members do exciting and meaningful
work that has a significant impact on promoting civil rights, social justice,
and environmental responsibility.

Employees enjoy an unusually generous set of benefits, including 12 weeks paid
parental leave, profit sharing, 100% premium-paid health/dental, and an
ongoing education allowance. NGP VAN is one of only a handful of companies to
be recognized as one of the fastest growing companies in America by Inc.
Magazine for 10 years. Inc. Magazine also recognized us as one of the 50 Best
Places to Work in 2016.

We were named one of the Coolest Companies of 2016 by DC Inno. We've also been
named one of the top 50 fastest growing companies in the DC area by the
Washington Business Journal and SmartCEO. The Wall Street Journal wrote “NGP
VAN is something of a secret weapon for the Democratic Party and the labor
unions and progressive groups that use it.” We have also won the AAPC award
for Best Use of New Technology, and the Campaigns & Elections Award for Most
Innovative Product.

Join our team and work alongside more than 200 smart, passionate, and
innovative co-workers, many of whom are industry recognized as experts in
their fields.

NGP VAN believes a diverse, inclusive staff makes us a stronger company and
better partner for our clients. We’re committed to hiring people of all races,
ethnicities, ages, sex, genders, sexual orientation or gender identities,
marital status, religions, and disabilities. Women, people of color, LGBTQ
individuals, and members of other minority or marginalized groups are
encouraged to apply.

Keywords: ONSITE

------
lillian_vargas
Data Scientist | SharpSpring | Gainesville, FL | Onsite, Full-Time |
[https://careers.sharpspring.com/careers/data-
scientist/](https://careers.sharpspring.com/careers/data-scientist/)

SharpSpring is seeking a talented Data Scientist to join our engineering team
in Gainesville, FL. Our team is a group of dedicated individuals working to
provide the best service possible to our customers using the most innovative
solutions. SharpSpring provides excellent benefits and an engaging workplace
with talented, friendly coworkers. You’ll also be responsible for evaluating
the available ecosystem of Big Data tools and will advise our senior technical
staff members regarding what tools best fit the needs of our organization.
Upon completing our initial assessments of these tools, you’ll assist with the
implementation and deployment of the solutions we collectively decide upon. We
work in an agile environment where input from every engineer is welcomed and
everyone’s voice is heard.

------
rssathe
Watchtower AI | Data Science, Backend, Systems, Full-stack Engineers | San
Francisco & Palo Alto | ONSITE, REMOTE Welcome |
[https://www.watchtower.ai](https://www.watchtower.ai)

Watchtower is a data security startup dedicated to helping enterprises
discover, classify, and protect sensitive data across their cloud footprint -
their corporate SaaS, data infrastructure, and APIs - via machine learning.

⁃ We’re looking for folks passionate about working at the intersection of deep
learning, information security, and distributed systems. ⁃ Tech Stack: Go,
Node.js, React, Python, Cassandra, Redis, Terraform, Docker, Kubernetes. ⁃
Well funded by top-tier VC investors who have invested in, operated at, taken
public/exited major cybersecurity & SaaS companies.

Apply & view detailed roles here:
[https://www.watchtower.ai/careers](https://www.watchtower.ai/careers)

We would love to hear from you - please reach out to us at
careers@watchtower.ai with any questions you may have.

------
wag
Wag Labs, Inc. | [https://wagwalking.com](https://wagwalking.com)

Our mission is to make it easier to own a dog and we're looking for
experienced engineers to build a reliable and wonderful experience across
mobile devices and the web for thousands of dog owners and dog walkers every
day.

Our core engineering team is expanding so it's a great opportunity to have a
lot of impact and ownership while we continue to grow. We're backed by several
top VCs and offer our services in more than 100 cities in the US.

We’re expanding our team and are looking to hire:

iOS Engineers (Obj-C) Android Engineers (Java) Backend Engineers (PHP/Laravel)
Product Designers (iOS/Android/UI/UX) Data Engineer Security Engineer

We are also looking for 2019 summer interns for backend,data, and devops
engineers, please email recruiting@wagwalking.com

Apply here:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/wagwalkingcom](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/wagwalkingcom)
and we will get back to you shortly!

------
Arcesium
Arcesium | Distributed Systems Engineer | Infrastructure Engineer | Software
Engineer | Interns | New York, NY | Onsite | Full-Time | Visa

Arcesium is a post-trade technology and professional services firm. We offer a
new way for hedge fund managers to scale their business while maintaining
control of critical non-investment activities. Arcesium combines a
comprehensive and fully-integrated technology platform with a team of
experienced hedge fund professionals to solve the most complex post-trade
challenges of asset managers. From real-time integration with order management
systems to robust and automated oversight of third-party administrators,
Arcesium offers managers an elegant, unified, and expert solution for their
entire post-trade process.

Arcesium is hiring the for following roles:

\- Distributed Systems Engineer \- Infrastructure Engineer \- Software
Engineer \- Software Engineer Intern \- Summer Core Infrastructure Intern \-
Summer Software Engineer Intern

To learn more about these positions, please visit our Careers page. To be
considered, please send your resume to careers@arcesium.com.

------
avsalvatore
Beam | ONSITE | Lead Software Engineer | New York | Full-Time | $108K-$116 +
equity ABOUT BEAM -- At Beam, our mission is to elevate social consciousness
and build incentives for all brands to invest authentically in social issues
affecting their communities, near and far. Beam is an app and integration that
helps retail brands reach their highest-value young customers by empowering
users to donate part of their purchases at partnered brands to causes they
believe in.

Beam just closed a venture-backed seed round with investors including Hearst.
We're located in Hearst Tower in Columbus Circle.

WHAT YOU'LL DO -- You'll will be tackling unique engineering challenges as we
scale through our own native app and through an SDK that will be integrated
into apps with millions of DAUs. You will architect and shape backend
development and upkeep. This person will work closely with the CTO to develop
the best long-term strategies for scale and security, and ultimately, help
build the engineering department as Beam grows.

Tech stack: Python / PostgreSQL / AWS (very open to change)

Perks: Fully funded healthcare + flexibility with remote + in-building gym +
subsidized cafeteria + working to empower people to maximize their social
impact every day.

LEARN MORE -- [https://angel.co/beam-impact/jobs/288304-lead-software-
engin...](https://angel.co/beam-impact/jobs/288304-lead-software-engin..).

CONTACT --- alex@beamimpact.com

Beam Impact Inc. is an equal employment opportunity employer, and we welcome
everyone regardless of their race, color, religion, sex, national origin, age,
disability, veteran status or genetics. We are dedicated to providing an
inclusive, open, and diverse work environment.

------
davefetterman
Amperity | Seattle, WA and Durham, NC| ONSITE | Full-time

Engineers! Amperity is hiring SDEs across all levels, including technical
leadership positions.

Interesting problems: \- Ingesting and cleaning large amounts of data daily
and blending it with real-time events \- Automatically stitching data together
across disparate systems by training machine-learning models to build a
probabilistic knowledge graph \- Taking research algorithms and
productionizing them for high-scale usage \- Allowing users to perform
complex, real-time queries across an aggregated view of their data \-
Publishing query result data to a diverse set of systems for client usage

Tech stack: \- React/Reframe \- Clojure/Clojurescript \- Aurora/Mesos \-
Accumulo/Hadoop \- Spark \- Kafka \- SaltStack/Terraform \-
Riemann/InfluxDB/Grafana

For a full listing of positions, see
[https://amperity.com/careers/](https://amperity.com/careers/) \-- apply there
or reach out to me directly with questions. dave at amperity dot com. Hope to
meet you.

------
chriswoodford
Gobble (YC W14) | Senior Full Stack Software Engineer | Toronto, ON | ONSITE

Gobble ([http://gobble.com](http://gobble.com)) is on a tear and we need more
exceptional talent to help smash our goals for 2019. We're a full stack food
company with over $30M+ in funding from A16Z, Khosla Ventures, Initialized
Capital, YC, and others.

Gobble is a meal prep company that makes cooking easy for busy people.
Gobble's breakout product is the 15-minute one pan dinner kit. Internally,
Gobble rapidly invents, sources, manufactures and delivers custom prepped
meals via a fully integrated and agile national supply chain.

We're looking to bring on product-oriented full stack engineers who are
interested in making a big impact on the company. The role is ONSITE in our
new Toronto office.

As a team, we value things like: TDD, being resilient to change, refactoring,
and shipping code often.

Our stack is mostly: Ruby/Rails/Rspec/Postgres/React/Heroku

If you're interested in learning more, you can email me directly
chris@gobble.com with your CV/Linkedin

------
leetrout
Kenan-Flagler Business School - University of North Carolina | Chapel Hill, NC
| Full-Time FT | Onsite

We're hiring a devops engineer to manage our cloud infrastructure and help
build new tools and products in our group ([http://kf-next.org](http://kf-
next.org)).

Don't let the 4 years of experience stop anyone from applying if they are
interested and feel they would be a good fit.

Specifically, this position will help manage our technical initiatives across
internal and external computing systems. The ideal candidate will be able to
work both independently and collaboratively to manage our system
configurations and deployments in a repeatable, scalable fashion. The ideal
candidate will be familiar with the software development lifecycle and good
software development practices (12 factor apps, code linting, style guides)
and will apply industry standards and practices to solutions.

[https://unc.peopleadmin.com/postings/153527](https://unc.peopleadmin.com/postings/153527)

------
pashabitz
(TXN) Envestnet Yodlee | Apps Engineer, Backend&Data Engineer | Redwood City,
CA | Full-time | ONSITE

Join a tiny product team building a consumer spending analytics application
using credit card transaction data. Product is live with customers and
generating revenue. Still on day zero with ton of stuff to build and room to
grow.

We're looking for: you love learning, take responsibility and own things end-
to-end, get the job done, care about the product and business.

We offer: small team passionate about building a product that's great, support
and room to learn and grow, direct and meaningful impact on product, business
and our customers.

[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/search/?currentJobId=923052135](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/search/?currentJobId=923052135)

[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/search/?currentJobId=921628445](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/search/?currentJobId=921628445)

I'm the hiring manager, feel free to contact at pbitz at yodlee dot com

------
sdalezman
Intello | New York, Onsite | Fulltime | Product and Machine Learning Engineers
| [https://intello.io](https://intello.io)

Intello is the leading provider of end-to-end SaaS operations management
solutions. By integrating with existing cloud software and leveraging
proprietary solutions, Intello provides companies with real-time visibility
into their SaaS spend, usage and compliance. Enabling companies to save money
on unused subscriptions and automate software vendor compliance with
intelligent SaaS operations.

This means we're syncing, storing and indexing hundreds of millions of data
points from SaaS applications into our system. We make this data accessible to
our users via fast API's and an amazing dashboard.

Our stack: Go, Postgres, Redis, Javascript, Python, AWS

Learn more at: [https://intello.io](https://intello.io) and
[https://intello.workable.com/](https://intello.workable.com/)

Email me directly at shlomo [at] intello.io or apply directly

------
andrew-loca
Localytics | Senior Software Engineer, Senior Product Manager | Boston, MA |
FULL-TIME | ONSITE | NO VISA

Localytics helps the world’s leading brands understand how users engage with
their apps and how to improve loyalty through personalized and more meaningful
app experiences. We are a Gartner’s 2018 Magic Quadrant Leader for the Mobile
Marketing Platforms, and our customers include Bose, Redbox, Live Nation,
ZipCar, The Weather Channel, ESPN, Bloomberg, Eurostar, and GoPro.

Multiple positions in Engineering and Product:

* Senior Software Engineer, Distributed Systems (Backend)

* Senior Software Engineer, Platform & API (Backend)

* Senior Product Manager - SaaS

Our tech stack is AWS (DynamoDB, RDS, S3, SQS/SNS, Kinesis, Lambda, ECS),
Scala, Go, Snowflake, Docker, Kubernetes, Argo. Prior Scala or Go experience
not required.

Our systems process in real time 4 billion data points per day, analyze
petabytes of data, and reach billions of users and devices for top brands in
the U.S. and worldwide.

Interested? Email me directly at anovikov+hn@localytics.com. Please include
your résumé and a link to your github profile if applicable.

Candidates only. No recruiters please.

------
abbymay
Shield AI|San Diego, CA & Pittsburgh, PA|
[https://www.shield.ai/](https://www.shield.ai/) Shield AI - Shaping
technology’s future by creating artificially intelligent systems that protect
lives today.

Shield AI is recruiting across the technical teams. Key roles include:
Software Engineer - General, IT Operations Engineer, Proficiency in C++

For a full list of open positions in both the Pittsburgh and San Diego
offices, apply here
[https://jobs.lever.co/shieldai](https://jobs.lever.co/shieldai).

Shield AI’s mission is to protect service members and civilians with
artificially intelligent systems. Our culture of intelligent, kind and
thoughtful teammates keeps work creative, stretching, and rewarding. We are
backed by Andreessen Horowitz and have started shipping product. Check out a
behind-the-scenes look at a day at Shield AI
[https://www.shield.ai/videos/](https://www.shield.ai/videos/)

------
thomaspun
GoodNotes (www.goodnotes.com) | Hong Kong ON-SITE, VISA | Full Time | Mobile +
Web engineers + leads |
[https://www.goodnotes.com/careers/](https://www.goodnotes.com/careers/)

GoodNotes turns your iPad into digital paper. It was created from our
founder's frustration of taking readable and reusable handwritten notes on his
first iPad. We have since grown to one of the top paid iOS apps worldwide. Our
vision is to be the smart digital paper where people think, study, and work.
Short term goal is to make GoodNotes smarter and available in other platforms.
We are looking for product-minded software engineers to join us in our Hong
Kong office.

\- We are looking for talents to bring our popular iOS application to other
platform like web, Android and Windows. We need help on building out the
backend infrastructure and cross platform development strategy. \- We are
psyched about the future of computing: touchscreen + keyboard + pen \- We
sponsor work visa. Come work in Hong Kong, one of the best Asian cities \- You
will be working with makers. Every member on the team has shipped their own
products outside of work. \- We are bootstrapped from day one and we treat our
team well. Check out our benefits on our page. \- We have excellent work-life
balance because we hire people we can trust. 2 optional days (Thurs & Fri) to
work at home. Annual all-expense-paid offsite trip. \- We were frequently
featured by Apple. We are currently on their Apple Pencil page:
[https://www.apple.com/apple-pencil/](https://www.apple.com/apple-pencil/)

Email me at thomas@goodnotes.com and check out the pictures of our outings and
office on
[https://www.goodnotes.com/careers/](https://www.goodnotes.com/careers/)

------
njegus
Memrise | Software Engineers | London UK | Full-Time, Onsite, Visa sponsorship
and relocation available | [https://www.memrise.com](https://www.memrise.com)
Memrise gives people learning superpowers!

We've got:

* An impactful mission - Memrise helps users achieve confident, real-world language skills & connect with new cultures.

* Exciting technical challenges for you to work on. We build for scalability & high availability; use machine learning powering real-world, user-facing features; have big data to process and feed into our adaptive learning algorithms; and smooth, refined user interfaces to build that our users will adore.

* Funding - we just closed our Series B at $15.5M!

* A large user base - we now have about 40M users!

* An awesome team - [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wORv8J1n0y8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wORv8J1n0y8)

We're looking for:

* Mid-level and Senior iOS Engineers.

* Mid-level and Senior Product Managers.

Apply at [https://www.memrise.com/jobs/](https://www.memrise.com/jobs/)

------
rwain
Omada Health | San Francisco, CA | Rails/React, DevOps, Data engineers | H1B
Transfers OK | ONSITE

Omada Health is a digital health company on a mission to make healthy behavior
change more accessible and achievable. We’re looking for Rails/React, DevOps
and Data engineers to join our growing engineering team.

You'll be helping expand our product offering to help individuals control type
2 diabetes and hypertension (Press release:
[https://www.omadahealth.com/press/press-release-omada-
health...](https://www.omadahealth.com/press/press-release-omada-health-adds-
new-programs-fortype-2-diabetes-and-hypertension-self-management))

As a key member of our engineering team, you will help design, build and
maintain systems necessary for rapid growth. Our team practices pair
programming (at least 50% of the week) so you will have the opportunity to
learn new techniques and share your skills.

Software Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1162609](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1162609)

Senior Software Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1162607](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1162607)

Platform (DevOps) Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1069795](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1069795)

Senior Data Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1205826](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1205826)

------
mcbjerregaard
Issuu| Fullstack | Copenhagen | Onsite | Fulltime

 _Issuu_ is hiring and looking for both onsite Fullstack, Backend and Senior
Frontend Developers in Copenhagen and Berlin. See more information here:
[https://issuu.com/careers](https://issuu.com/careers)

Issuu by the numbers: 45M+ documents - traffic (10.000++ requests/second) \-
data-heavy platforms (100++ terabytes)

\- we're currently working on recommender engines, internal analytics and our
famous reading experience to mention a few examples, \- we currently use
OCaml, Erlang, Python, Javascript and a bit of C++, and we’re extremely open
to using new languages and/or technologies, our architecture is microservice-
oriented using AMQP, \- we deploy multiple times a day on AWS and use Docker
Swarm, MySQL, Redis, Node, etc., \- we strive to be agile (Who doesn’t?), but
we're not religious about Scrum, Kanban or any other methodology.

You are welcome to reach out to me directly as well: Marie Bjerregaard, HR
Coordinator (mbj@issuu.com).

------
emmanuel_1234
Omnistream | Singapore | Full-time | ONSITE preferred

* About us *

Omnistream is a Singapore-based company working in the field of retail data in
South East Asia. We "turn data into profit" by wielding technology, notably to
optimize assortment and logistic (machine learning, operational research, time
series analysis) on one end, and optimize marketing (machine learning,
recommendations, ...) on the other.

* Our team *

We are a very lean team with a decent work-life balance and a good spirit. We
cherish personal accountability and autonomy, and a nerdy sense of humour.

* Open positions *

\- Data Engineer: to collect, process, clean, verify various amount of various
quality data from various source. Technology used: Python, Postgres, AWS. \-
Data Scientist: to develop clever, pragmatic models to improve the baseline.
Our motto is that _all models are wrong, some are useful_. Tech used: R,
Python, SQL.

* Apply *

Take a look here to know more and how to apply: [http://omnistream.co/job-
opportunities/](http://omnistream.co/job-opportunities/). Happy to answer any
questions here.

------
jakespencer
76 Software Maintenance Group | Oklahoma City, OK | FULL-TIME | ONSITE | U.S.
CITIZENSHIP REQUIRED

76 SMXG is a majority-civilian software maintenance and development
organization operating under the United States Air Force. We are hundreds of
(civilian) scientists and engineers that provide software, hardware, and
engineering support solutions to a variety of Air Force and military
platforms. We are located on Tinker Air Force Base in Oklahoma City, OK. We
often operate like a contractor to other parts of the military and federal
government by providing independent engineering services without seeking a
profit. We have dozens of active projects using C/C++, C#, Java, JavaScript,
LabVIEW, Visual Basic, Assembly, Ada, Fortran, and other more esoteric
languages. We have immediate opportunities available to hire candidates with
degrees in Electrical Engineering, Computer Engineering, Computer Science, or
closely-related fields.

If you are interested in learning more, please e-mail
76SMXG.Tinker.Careers@us.af.mil and tell them Jake sent you.

------
Qworg
Transparent | Senior Backend Software Engineers & Applied Cryptographers |
Seattle, WA | ONSITE

Are you upset with how money works? We’re moving past the old way of thinking
and are creating a seamless universal platform to bring the exchange of funds
up to the speed of the Internet. Competitive base salary, great benefits,
early stage start-up, equity.

We’re looking for strong backend engineers and applied cryptographers to join
us. We’re a fun, nimble, collaborative team and we trust our engineers to make
smart decisions. We’re using Rust, Terraform and Docker, and looking for
engineers who have experience designing and developing distributed systems
with a passion for quality.

I'm the CTO - my personal email is in my profile if you'd like to speak
directly.

If you want to have a huge impact on a team that’s truly doing something that
hasn’t been done before, please reach out directly to
careers@transparentinc.co or apply online:
[https://jobs.lever.co/transparentinc](https://jobs.lever.co/transparentinc)

------
cedsav
FormAssembly | Lead Software Engineers (PHP/JS) - REMOTE

We are looking for a talented and passionate Lead Software Engineer to join
our team.

If you’re a genuinely nice person who is great to work with, respectful, and
who will put the team and our customers first, we’d love to have you apply for
a position with us. If you belong to an under-represented group in Tech,
you’ll find a welcoming culture that thrives on diversity.

We're a remote-first, bootstrapped, profitable, and growing company - thanks
to our impressive roster of customers. (We actually made the 2018 Inc. list of
the fastest growing private companies in America!)

Our leading data collection platform helps organizations collect, use and be
good stewards of the personal data entrusted to them.

To apply, go to:
[https://formassembly.workable.com](https://formassembly.workable.com)

To learn more about us, and the team, go to
[https://www.formassembly.com/blog/remote-
jobs/](https://www.formassembly.com/blog/remote-jobs/)

------
euroclydon
FUJIFILM Medical Systems | Software Security Engineer | Morrisville, NC |
Full-Time | Onsite

The primary responsibility of the Software Security Engineer is to assist
technical leads and developers with design-time cybersecurity efforts
including threat modeling and attack surface analysis, security
requirements/architectural review and final security reviews and
recommendations.

Duties and responsibilities

\- Work with software architects, technical leads and developers serving as an
expert in software security design and implementation. \- Collaborate on
software security design concepts with engineers, testers and product owners,
who have varying levels of security experience and knowledge. \- Recommend
mitigations or fixes for security bugs. \- Recommend changes to feature design
as needed to mitigate security vulnerabilities. \- Provide security best
practice guidance for common technologies. \- Research new technologies and
provide guidance for integrating them securely into products. \- Develop
training materials including papers and presentations, on secure software
development and design. \- Review source code for security vulnerabilities.

Qualifications

\- Bachelor’s degree or higher in Computer Science, Engineering or a related
field, or equivalent education and experience is required. \- Deep
understanding of web application development, specifically using ASP.NET, C#
and Typescript/Javascript \- Experience creating threat models and data flow
diagrams to identity vulnerabilities and translate them into actionable plans
for mitigation. \- Strong knowledge of common web application security
vulnerabilities, like injection attacks, XSS, CSRF, Spoofing, Repudiation and
OWASP Top 10 \- Experience with Identity Access Management solutions and
protocols like, OpenID Connect, OAuth2, SAML, ADFS, etc.

Contact: jpearce@fujifilm.com

------
bobbykrk
Ideamotive | React.js Developer | Warsaw | Onsite

Ideamotive - a dev shop specializing business process automation for startups
and growing companies is looking for a React Developer. We are located in
Warsaw, Zoliborz at a start-up accelerator mansion called ReactorWarsaw.

Our stack consists of Ruby on Rails and/or Node on backend and React on a
frontend, usually Postgres as a main database and Redis + Sidekiq for queues.

You, as a candidate, should be a computer science graduate (or has equivalent
knowledge) with a solid background in front-end and previous experience in
React or similar framework. We also expect you to have understanding of a
current trends and state-of-the-art solutions.

Our original job offer: [https://ideamotive.co/careers/frontend-react-
dev/](https://ideamotive.co/careers/frontend-react-dev/)

Apply at: [https://ideamotive.recruitee.com/o/regular-react-
developer](https://ideamotive.recruitee.com/o/regular-react-developer)

------
mtsmith85
Flat World Technology | New York City | Lead Backend Engineer & Lead Front End
Engineer

Flat World Technology is building an intuitive data analytics platform that
helps our clients understand their investments’ impact on the world. The
perfect candidate is a collaborative, tenacious engineer who is interested in
solving challenging data problems and having a meaningful impact on the
product and the clients who use it. You’ll be joining a team of innovators in
the FinTech space who are passionate about ensuring a better future for our
planet’s marginalized people and ecosystems.

Lead Front End Engineer: [https://angel.co/flat-world-
partners/jobs/479900-lead-fronte...](https://angel.co/flat-world-
partners/jobs/479900-lead-frontend-engineer)

Lead Backend Engineer: [https://angel.co/flat-world-partners/jobs/479952-lead-
backen...](https://angel.co/flat-world-partners/jobs/479952-lead-backend-
engineer)

------
earlhathaway
DataGrail | Senior / Software Engineer | San Mateo, CA | $120k - $160k + 0.25%
- %1 | ONSITE

DataGrail provides privacy as a service.

Our users are Chief Privacy Officers, Data Protection Officers, or GCs inside
our customers.

We build software to enable our customers to fulfill data access, data
deletions, and opt outs as required by the EU Privacy Law (GDPR) and the new
California privacy bill (CCPA).

Data privacy and data protection should be a no-brainer. But the reality is
many departments within organizations are not well-equipped to comply, so
we're trying to help make that a more seamless process. In doing so, we think
this will help give users more control over their personal data.

We have paying customers and have recently raised $4.2m.

Our stack (and growing):

* aws (codedeploy, elasticbeanstalk, rds, lambda, kinesis, athena, etc)

* ruby/rails, go

* postgres, redis, s3

Looking for 3+ yrs exp for software engineer and 5+ yrs exp for a senior
software engineer.

Experience with data engineering or data science a plus.

If interested, email my co-founder Ignacio, who runs eng: iz|at|datagrail.io

(Or you can email me, but I run product not eng. earl at the obvious domain.
There, I hope that beats regexes)

------
josephph
School Space | Full Stack JavaScript | London or remote | Full Time |
[https://school-space.org](https://school-space.org)

Join us as the second tech hire at School Space, and help build our product
out from scratch!

School Space is a social enterprise helping to fight the education funding
crisis by working with schools to rent out their facilities to the local
community.

Having recently raised a significant round of investment and graduated from
Techstars London, we are entering a period of rapid growth as we head towards
our goal of giving £7m back to schools by 2020.

We are open to applications from people with a wide range of backgrounds and
experience levels, but the key requirement is a couple of years working with
JavaScript, React, and Node.

More info and to apply: [https://workinstartups.com/job-board/job/75841/full-
stack-ja...](https://workinstartups.com/job-board/job/75841/full-stack-
javascript-engineer-at-school-space/)

Or email: tech@school-space.org

------
yugen
STORD | Atlanta, GA | Onsite | Full-Time |
[https://www.stord.com](https://www.stord.com)

STORD​​ connects hundreds of warehouses through software to help companies
around the globe better distribute their products at scale. We leverage a
software-driven network of 3PLs (3rd-Party Warehouses) to drive new
flexibility and access to a typically fragmented and slow-moving industry and
to provide insights and optimized distribution decisions to our customers.
We're in the top 5 of warehouse companies in terms of scale of space we access
through our network and we work with several of the largest companies in the
US.

ROLES:

\- Senior Full-Stack Engineers

\- Systems Integration Engineers

\- Senior Front-End Engineers

\- Senior Product Designers

We offer competitive salaries and great benefits (401k, incredible parental
leave, generous vacation allotment & more).

Apply here [https://angel.co/stord/jobs](https://angel.co/stord/jobs) or feel
free to email our engineering team with any questions:
hiring.engineering[at]stord.com

------
loeber
Coalition | Back-End, Front-End, Full-Stack, Product Manager, Engineering
Manager | San Francisco, CA | Onsite, Full-Time

Coalition is working to solve cyber risk. We are a small team of security
experts, insurance professionals, and intelligence community veterans building
a better cyber insurance product. Coalition is automating risk assessment to
make purchasing insurance easy, and using our knowledge to educate clients and
mitigate risk where possible.

We're rapidly growing and scaling our team to accommodate that growth. We are
looking to hire engineers, product managers and an engineering manager who can
help us maintain a high standard of engineering while increasing the scale and
functionality of our products. These roles come with a significant amount of
responsibility and autonomy.

Our front-end is in React, our back-end is built on Python 3.6, with some
services in Node, and our infrastructure is hosted on AWS. We are also always
open to new technologies; we believe in using the best tool for the job.

Email jobs@thecoalition.com for more information.

------
aamar
OODA Health | Data Scientist, Back-end dev, Tech lead, Data science, & more |
Salt Lake City, Utah (SLC) | Full-time | ONSITE, relocation possible |
[https://www.ooda-health.com](https://www.ooda-health.com) We are rebuilding
the financial and communications backbone of the healthcare industry in order
to enable a new era of collaboration between insurance plans, physicians,
patients. Our company is a new (<1 year), well-capitalized, and rapidly
growing startup, founded by a team of veteran entrepreneurs in the healthcare
and tech space.

Our engineering team is SLC-based, but we have a variety of positions open in
SF as well. All jobs offer competitive salary, stock options, benefits, and
flexible vacation. Our stack includes Golang, Python, Javascript, React, and
more.

[https://jobs.lever.co/ooda-health](https://jobs.lever.co/ooda-health)

Don't see what you're looking for, but still interested? Email us at
careers@ooda-health.com.

------
PVentures
Polymath Ventures | Bogotá, Colombia (Latin America) | Full-stack developer |
Full-time | On-site | Visa | [https://polymathv.com](https://polymathv.com)

Polymath Ventures is a company builder designed for emerging markets. We build
innovative, game-changing companies that serve the needs of the fast-growing
middle class. We are currently looking for passionate and talented full-stack
developers that are hungry to learn and grow at 3 of our high impact ventures:

Autolab - [https://autolab.com.co/](https://autolab.com.co/) Táximo -
[http://www.taximo.co/](http://www.taximo.co/) Elenas -
[https://elenas.la/](https://elenas.la/)

Interested in learning more?
[https://jobs.polymathv.com/5c70f1cc1](https://jobs.polymathv.com/5c70f1cc1)

Tech stack: HTML, CSS, JavaScript, PostgreSQL, Python, PHP, Java, Ruby

------
zedpm
SRAM | Spearfish, SD | ONSITE | Full Stack Engineer, Devops/Backend Engineer

SRAM is one of the largest bicycle component manufacturers in the world and
the leader in bicycle data systems and connected components.

We're seeking to fill two roles in our Digital Operations Group:

    
    
      * Full Stack Software Engineer[0]
      * Backend/Devops Engineer[1]
    

Current stack: Python, C, C++, React, Postgres, AWS, Ansible, Jenkins,
FreeBSD, Linux, Docker

Apply online at
[https://www.sram.com/company/jobs/jobs](https://www.sram.com/company/jobs/jobs)

[0] [https://www.sram.com/company/jobs/full-stack-software-
engine...](https://www.sram.com/company/jobs/full-stack-software-engineer-
spearfish-south-dakota)

[1] [https://www.sram.com/company/jobs/backend-dev-ops-
engineer-s...](https://www.sram.com/company/jobs/backend-dev-ops-engineer-
spearfish-south-dakota)

------
amirkdv
Streamline Genomics | Montreal | Onsite

We are a growing team of scientists and engineers with startup experience
working on a genomics analysis platform to help bring the power of
bioinformatics directly to clinicians. The company has secured investments and
established working connections with multiple hospitals and research
institutes in Montreal. If you are passionate about bringing cutting edge
bioinformatics research to the clinic, building robust data processing
pipelines, designing creative ways to present data, and taking ownership for
the product you help imagine and build, Streamline Genomics is the place for
you!

Compensation: Salary, equity negotiable

Work culture: learning together, empowered engineers, regular feedback from
clinicians, flexible working hours.

Stack: Python, JavaScript, docker, AWS.

We are hiring for multiple positions:

\- Full-stack web developer: [https://angel.co/streamline-
genomics/jobs/459839-full-stack-...](https://angel.co/streamline-
genomics/jobs/459839-full-stack-web-developer)

\- Bioinformatics/Software engineer: [https://angel.co/streamline-
genomics/jobs/459840-junior-soft...](https://angel.co/streamline-
genomics/jobs/459840-junior-software-engineer)

We expect that for the right candidate an appropriate role that suits their
skill set and interests can be imagined. We also have collaborations with
genomics labs in Montreal who are open to hiring post-doctoral research
fellows for collaborative projects with Streamline Genomics.

To apply, send your CV and a cover letter to info@streamlinegenomics.com.

For any questions you can reach me at amir@amirkdv.ca.

------
_pastel
PicnicHealth (YC S14) | Design, Front-End, ML, Full-Stack | SF | ONSITE, FULL-
TIME, VISA |
[https://team.picnichealth.com/jobs?src=hn](https://team.picnichealth.com/jobs?src=hn)
Picnic’s mission is to structure the world’s medical data to make it useful.
We work directly with patients to collect, digitize, and manage their complete
medical records, giving them with control over their care. Beyond serving
patients directly, we partner with biotech, genomics, and pharma companies who
sponsor PicnicHealth accounts for research volunteers. Through this work we’re
building the data sets that power some of today’s most cutting edge medical
research. Our stack is React/Redux, Node, Python, Keras, PostgreSQL,
Kubernetes.

Our product has literally saved some of our users' lives by unearthing issues
in their medical records. We're growing rapidly — on pace for 20x this year.
Our team is smart, hard-working, and passionate about fixing healthcare.

------
sidcool
ThoughtWorks Technologies | India- Pune, Bangalore, Hyderabad, Chennai

We are passionate technologists who believe in the power of software and
technology as tools for social change. We contribute to a multitude of open
source projects. Primarily we are a Technology Consultancy Company. We look
for zealous Technologists who are keen to learn on job. We value Object
Oriented and Functional Skills. DevOps and Agile are a normal way of working
here

Skillsets/Platforms/etc.: C#, Java, Ruby, Scala, AWS/GCP/Azure, Python,
Node.js, React, Angular. Requirement: 5+ years of programming experience.

Interview process: Phone interview, Take-home coding assignment, Pair
programming interview, Technical Interview(s), Leadership round

More about ThoughtWorks:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBqquBtwaNM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBqquBtwaNM)

[https://www.thoughtworks.com](https://www.thoughtworks.com)

Contact: siddhark[at]thoughtworks.com

Please send email with 'Hacker News' in subject line.

~~~
kgdinesh
As someone with 6+ YoE, what is the range of comp that I can expect?

~~~
sidcool
It depends on a few factors like Location etc. I am not at the liberty to
discuss it on my own.

------
rajivm
AuditBoard | Los Angeles / Orange County | Onsite, Full-time |
[https://www.auditboard.com/](https://www.auditboard.com/)

AuditBoard is streamlining enterprise compliance through our SaaS platform. We
are making it easier for companies to manage risk and audit themselves. If
you're interested in working at a fast growing company building enterprise
software that is loved by its users, please get in touch.

    
    
      - Node.js, Ember.js, Kubernetes, Docker, C#, Python
      - Small team, lots of independence, flexible schedules
      - Contribute to open-source projects
      - Fast paced & growing
    

Looking for:

    
    
      - Full Stack Developers
      - Front-end Developers (Ember experience is a huge bonus)
      - Director of InfoSec
      - Head of People
    

For more information, please contact me at rajiv@auditboard.com or apply at
[https://www.auditboard.com/jobs/](https://www.auditboard.com/jobs/)

------
ksolanki
Eyenuk, Inc. | Software Engineers | Los Angeles, CA | ONSITE | VISA | Full-
time |

Join us in building software platform to apply deep learning and robotics to
help prevent blindness across the world. Eyenuk is global medical technology
startup company that has developed a powerful retinal image analysis AI eye
screening platform for detection of diseases. Eyenuk is on a mission to screen
every eye in the world to detect and monitor life- and vision-threatening
diseases including diabetic retinopathy, macular degeneration, glaucoma,
cardiovascular and stroke risk, and Alziemer's disease.

Eyenuk's first product, EyeArt, is for fully autonomous AI eye screening for
detection of diabetic retinopathy. Anyone with diabetes is vulnerable to
blindness that progresses without any pain or discomfort. Despite it's
preventable nature, the condition, called diabetic retinopathy, is the leading
cause of blindness in working age adults. Eyenuk has developed EyeArt, a SaaS
offering, that automates the retinal disease screening process via automated
analysis of retinal images and providing a screening referral outcome. EyeArt
is a clinically validated on over 100,000 patients providing sensitivity that
exceeds that of expert human graders. EyeArt has CE Marking (regulatory
approval in Europe) and has completed prospective clinical trials for an FDA
clearance.

You will join a passionate team at Eyenuk comprised of software and machine
learning experts. We are hiring for multiple positions in the following two
broad categories.

* Full-stack software engineers (Python, Frontend, UI)

* Algorithms engineer (machine learning, computer vision, deep learning)

Would welcome anyone who wants to join our hands: have a young family? Great!
Need a visa? We'll do everything legally possible to get you one.

jobs at eyenuk.com

------
typpo
Software Engineer | Zenysis (YC W16) | SF | Onsite, Fulltime

Zenysis is building a data analysis product that helps formulate national
healthcare policy in developing countries. Our current projects are embedded
in health systems that provide services for over 130 million people. In the
past year, we've helped governments fight epidemic outbreaks, respond to
natural disasters, and allocate hundreds of millions of dollars in healthcare
spending.

Our goal is to enable policymakers to make data-driven decisions. We're
building early warning systems for disease outbreaks, automatically detecting
low-quality data, and developing other ways to identify and visualize the most
effective health interventions across entire countries.

We're looking for other mission-focused engineers who care about seeing their
impact in the world and are comfortable building complex, mission-critical
systems.

Apply here:
[https://www.zenysis.com/#careers](https://www.zenysis.com/#careers) or email
ian@zenysis.com

------
classyjim
Seatfrog -
[https://seatfrog.bamboohr.com/jobs/-](https://seatfrog.bamboohr.com/jobs/-)
London, UK - Onsite - Permanent - Full-time. We closed our Series A funding in
mid 2018. Why can’t you switch to a later train or grab a last minute upgrade
to business class when it suits you? And do it at your fingertips without
blowing the budget. At Seatfrog, we have an insatiable curiosity to not just
accept how things are done. With offices in London, Sydney and Tokyo, we’re
working with innovative partners throughout the travel industry to reinvent
what travellers can do when they’re on the go. E-mail me direct at
jamesp@seatfrog.com for more information. We are hiring across Product &
Engineering. Key roles - Senior Software Engineer
-[https://seatfrog.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=23](https://seatfrog.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=23)
\- £75,000 - £85,000

------
guha
Onai | | San Jose or New York | FULL TIME, CONTRACTORS, GRADUATE INTERNS,
POSTDOCTORAL FELLOWS, ONSITE, VISA

Happy 2019! We're tackling exciting technical challenges and building
offerings relevant to interesting real-world problems in a variety of fields.
We have particular strengths in dispersed computation, protocol design, and
deep learning.

We're currently most interested in engineers with solid experience in Rust,
Haskell/Idris, or graphics programming. We're also open to enthusiastic
developers or researchers who might lack this precise experience but are eager
and able to learn. We welcome internship/fellowship interest from postdoctoral
scholars or senior graduate students.

We're additionally interested in chatting with people with a scientific or
engineering background who are interested in scientific and technical writing.

We do not presently have openings for anyone still working on their
undergraduate degree or for fresh graduates.

Send your resume to info@onai.com and we'll let you know if there's a
potential fit.

------
whyage
Illumio | Sr. Product Manager | Sunnyvale, CA | ONSITE

Illumio develops adaptive micro-segmentation technology that prevents the
spread of breaches inside any data center or cloud. We're well-funded and
serve some of the world's largest financial institutions and other companies.
We offer an excellent work-life balance and competitive benefits and just
moved to an amazing new office. We are a little over 300 people and still
operate as a small company with little or no red-tape and corporate politics.

I'm personally looking for a Sr. Product Manager focusing on policy and
workload management to join my team. Looking for candidates with enterprise
experience, ideally in security and/or networking but open to considering
candidates with experience in adjacent fields.

Email me directly at jay.harel @ illumio . com or apply online.

We're also looking for software engineers and other roles:
[https://www.illumio.com/career-openings](https://www.illumio.com/career-
openings)

------
apple4ever
DTLR, Inc | Philadelphia, PA | System Engineer | Full Time, ONSITE

DTLR, Inc is a leading urban reseller for brands such as Nike, Jordan, and
Puma. We have 240+ stores in 18 states, and also operate a large e-commerce
site.

The System Engineer will be responsible for maintaining and optimizing the
infrastructure of our large e-commerce site. This role’s focus will be
ensuring the site is functional, fast, reliable, and secure.

The duties involve using Ansible to configure web, database, caching, and
other services on Linux servers; writing scripts; configuring firewalls, load
balancers, and SANs; and other infrastructure work. We host our own
infrastructure in a datacenter.

This position easily could grow into a Senior role very quickly for the right
person.

Some more info here:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadminjobs/comments/a6uedf/hiring...](https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadminjobs/comments/a6uedf/hiring_system_engineer_philadelphia/)

Send an email with resume to mbutch@dtlr.com

~~~
apple4ever
Update: you can also apply here (the salary info is wrong, it is $75K-$95K)

------
nimblehq
Nimble | Bangkok, Thailand | Fulltime | ONSITE | Visa/Work Permit + Relocation
assistance | [https://nimblehq.co/](https://nimblehq.co/)

We are a team of designers, software developers and product owners building
outstanding web and mobile applications for companies of all sizes, from
1-person startups to Fortune 500 companies. We take a product development
approach, creating custom software that people will love to use and empowering
our clients to do what they do best - better.

\- Lead Web Developer: [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/lead-web-
developer](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/lead-web-developer)

\- Lead Android Developer: [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/lead-android-
developer](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/lead-android-developer)

\- Ruby/Rails Developer: [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/rubyrails-developer-
bangkok](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/rubyrails-developer-bangkok)

\- Technical Product Owner: [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/technical-product-
owner](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/technical-product-owner)

\- Software engineering interns: [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/internship-
software-developer](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/internship-software-developer)

We keep our recruitment process practical and straightforward:
[https://github.com/nimblehq/our-team/blob/master/join-
us/our...](https://github.com/nimblehq/our-team/blob/master/join-us/our-
recruitment-process.md)

------
brittacusick
Field Nation | Lead Site Reliability Engineer | Minneapolis, MN | On Site
[https://www.fieldnation.com/careers/lead-site-reliability-
en...](https://www.fieldnation.com/careers/lead-site-reliability-engineer) |
Full Time |

Field Nation is a marketplace platform that connects companies with freelance
contractors.

As a Product Company, making technology quick, seamless and reliable is at the
core of what makes us successful. Using a leadership and an SRE mindset, this
role is key to hitting our desired uptime goal and ensuring changes to our
platform are delivered in a timely manner. This position will also offer the
chance to work in a fast-paced, hyper growth environment where innovative
ideas are encouraged and collaboration is a must.

What you’ll work on: Linux server experience, Kubernetes, AWS or similar cloud
hosting, configuration management, and MySQL in an agile/scrum environment.

If you'd like to learn more, email britta.cusick@fieldnation.com !

------
arthurk
Omise | DevOps | Bangkok, Thailand | ONSITE

We're looking for a Devops Engineer to help out with the GO.Exchange team:

What you will be doing:

    
    
        - Implement, scale, and maintain infrastructure on GCP and Kubernetes
        - Collaborate with developers and help deploy various applications: Elixir and React.JS
        - Implement tooling for automated deployments of the Go Exchange applications
    

Ideal skills:

    
    
        - Knowledge of Google Cloud Platform: Kubernetes Engine, Networking, Security, Cloud SQL (Postgres)
        - Experience with Kubernetes-related utilities (kubectl, Docker, Helm, etc.)
        - Know a scripting language (For example Bash)
        - Ability to deploy and manage infrastructure tools such as Buildkite CI, Graylog and Prometheus
    

More information and apply at [https://omise.breezy.hr/p/5ed1c3288f68-go-
exchange-devops](https://omise.breezy.hr/p/5ed1c3288f68-go-exchange-devops) or
send me an email arthur a-t omise c-o

------
zandor
HUNT Cloud, NTNU | Site Reliability Engineer (SRE) | Trondheim, Norway |
INTERNS | ONSITE only | [https://www.ntnu.edu/huntgenes/hunt-
cloud/about](https://www.ntnu.edu/huntgenes/hunt-cloud/about)

HUNT Cloud delivers digital infrastructure to academic institutions focusing
on biomedical research, such as large scale genome studies. We believe it
should be a simple thing for researchers to get flexible, elegant and secure
computing environments to store, access and extract knowledge from sensitive
data. You will work together with a small, competitive team. We do everything
from core infrastructure and unboxing bare metal to guiding researchers
towards workflow magic. We write and use open source tools and code. Stack:
Python, R, Singularity, Docker, Kubernetes, OpenStack, Ceph, Ansible, Juju,
MAAS.

Note: For this call we only accept applicants that are located in Norway.

If you’re interested or want to talk, give us a shout at cloud@hunt.ntnu.no

------
thibpat
Agricool | Software Product Engineer | Paris, France | Onsite | Fulltime |
[https://en.agricool.co/](https://en.agricool.co/)

We grow strawberries in repurposed shipping containers and sell them to
consumers. Our mission is to grow local, tasty and pesticide-free fruits and
vegetables for everyone. The technology is quite complex and there is a
70-person team gathered around this mission, the software team is still quite
small (7 persons).

You'll work with the whole team to understand their needs and build products
to help them in their jobs (especially the agronomical team).

Full job description:
[https://www.welcometothejungle.co/companies/agricool/jobs/so...](https://www.welcometothejungle.co/companies/agricool/jobs/software-
engineer-tooling_la-courneuve)

Apply on WelcomeToTheJungle or via email (attach a resume). Feel free to reach
us if you have any question: join@agricool.co

------
timjulien
Radar | Senior Server Engineer, Lead iOS Engineer | New York, NY | ONSITE |
FULL-TIME | [https://radar.io/](https://radar.io/)

Radar ([https://radar.io](https://radar.io)) is the location context platform.
We help companies build better products and make better decisions with
location context.

Radar is defining a new category of app platform. If Stripe is for payments
and Twilio is for communications, Radar is for location.

Radar processes 100B+ locations per year from 50M+ devices worldwide. In April
2018, TechCrunch named us a top 12 up-and-coming enterprise startup in NYC
([https://techcrunch.com/gallery/up-and-coming-enterprise-
star...](https://techcrunch.com/gallery/up-and-coming-enterprise-star...)).

We're based in DUMBO, Brooklyn, New York City. Apply here:
[https://radar.io/jobs](https://radar.io/jobs)

------
jerrytsai
Uniform Teeth | Full Stack Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://www.uniformteeth.com/](https://www.uniformteeth.com/)

Uniform Teeth is a fast growing startup making high-quality orthodontic care
more affordable for everyone. Our main focus currently is straightening teeth
by using clear aligners.

Uniform Teeth's competitive advantages in this market: (1) a focus on one
service, allowing for optimization of every aspect of the business (marketing,
operations, manufacturing, and clinical care); (2) shorter treatment times;
(3) lower prices; (4) ability to handle complex cases; (5) single-minded
devotion to customer service and excellent dental care. Check out our reviews
[0].

We’re looking for a full stack engineer to join the Engineering team. This
team builds functionality for our customers (patients), clinicians, support
team, and manufacturing. Looking for primarily onsite, allowing for a fair
degree of remote work once you grok the codebase.

Tech stack: Ruby, React, React Native, Go, AWS (EC2, VPC, S3, KMS, Redshift),
Docker

For more information, including how to apply, please visit our Careers page at
[https://www.uniformteeth.com/careers/](https://www.uniformteeth.com/careers/)
. Please email me at jerry(at)u------t----.com if you intend to apply— I’d be
happy to answer any questions you may have.

We’re also recruiting several positions not specific to tech, for onsite in
SF: clinic manager, sales manager, orthodontic assistant, lab technician,
packaging and shipping specialist, CAD/CAM dental technician.

[0] [https://www.yelp.com/biz/uniform-teeth-san-
francisco](https://www.yelp.com/biz/uniform-teeth-san-francisco)

------
3Shape
3Shape Denmark | C# developer | Cloud | 3D algorithms |

3Shape creates 3D scanning and CAD/CAM software solutions. Award-winning
technology that enables dental and hearing professionals to treat more people,
more effectively and with improved care. Based on the strength of its
unwavering commitment to technology and innovation, 3Shape continues to thrive
and grow year after year.

We are hiring:

A skilled C# developer to help strengthen our cloud-based solutions, which
enable digital workflows for dental professionals working within the field of
Orthodontics. You will work on a solution consisting of distributed systems
written in C#, on the Windows stack, targeting orthodontic specialists around
the world:
[https://3shape.easycruit.com/vacancy/2205649/111446](https://3shape.easycruit.com/vacancy/2205649/111446)

A creative C# Developer for Audio who will be implementing user stories and
tasks, participate in software design and problem-solving discussions, perform
code reviews, do pair programming etc. You are typically involved in a task
from its beginning to end while still having wide possibilities to apply
special efforts in areas in which you excel, e.g. UI and UX, architecture,
APIs, 3D algorithms etc:
[https://3shape.easycruit.com/vacancy/2197071/111085](https://3shape.easycruit.com/vacancy/2197071/111085)

Get to know more about our Engineering team:
[https://youtu.be/Y0Pd1YNtcgw](https://youtu.be/Y0Pd1YNtcgw)

And meet Jesper Lomborg Manigoff, Vice President for R&D Software Development,
who explains how curiosity drives our development:
[https://youtu.be/R6d_s9NrLG4](https://youtu.be/R6d_s9NrLG4)

------
amandalui
Albert | Product Manager | Full-Time | Los Angeles | ONSITE |
[https://albert.com/](https://albert.com/)

Albert is a new type of financial service that uses powerful technology to
automate your finances, with a team of human experts to guide you. Our
geniuses find savings you’re missing, identify bills you're overpaying, help
you pay down debt faster, save automatically for you, and much more. Text
Albert a financial question, and we’ll not only offer guidance but help you
make it happen.

We’re an LA-based startup with a proven business model, backed by top tier
institutional investors, and over 500,000 users who have trusted Albert to
help them achieve their financial goals. We’re on a mission to improve the
financial lives of millions of people with a beautifully designed, simple
product, and we’re looking for thoughtful, talented people to join us on our
journey.

Currently on the lookout to hire product managers who aren't afraid to get
their hands dirty. On an average day, you might pitch a concept to senior
leadership, create a launch plan with marketing, work with designers,
prototype a new feature, analyze customer data directly with our geniuses, and
work with engineering on implementation. You have responsibility for
understanding the customer's needs, influencing business strategy, feature
specification, and working with engineering to develop software.

Benefits include a competitive salary and meaningful equity; health, vision,
and dental insurance; free lunch; and your own hardware budget.

Read more and apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/meetalbert/fe6dfca7-2d67-41eb-b780-ed6...](https://jobs.lever.co/meetalbert/fe6dfca7-2d67-41eb-b780-ed6a60f4a1d3)

Feel free to reach out if you have any questions: amanda@albert.com

------
motivitysystems
Motivity Systems is hiring a full stack developer in Seattle (onsite) to help
on our mission to make autism behavior therapy more efficient, effective and
able to reach more patients in need.

We are currently preparing our flagship product for release in February that
will allow therapists to specify therapeutic programs within our system, which
in turn generate interfaces for recording performance on tasks (games,
response to certain prompts, etc.) and real-time visualization of patient
progress tailored to the various roles involved in patient care.

We use F# on the back end and front end, so some functional programming
experience might help, but certainly isn't required -- honestly we're really
just looking for bright developers who are enthusiastic about learning and
being a part of a growing, early-stage (but thankfully well-funded!) startup.

See
[https://about.motivity.net/careers.html](https://about.motivity.net/careers.html)
for more info!

------
extensible
Extensible Energy | Data Scientist | Berkeley, CA | Full-time | ONSITE

We are a cleantech innovator developing amazing software to integrate more
solar into the grid while saving commercial electricity customers money. Led
by serial entrepreneurs with a track record of success in this field, we're
growing -- and growth provides great opportunities for the right new team
members. We are in need of a Data Scientist to build and evaluate models of
energy production and usage in commercial buildings. This is a unique
opportunity to become a core part of team of energy entrepreneurs. The Data
Scientist's work will be integrated into a shipping commercial product.

Responsibilities

    
    
        - Research and develop statistical learning models, with an emphasis on timeseries forecasting
        - Collaborate with product manager, software engineers, and building engineer
        - Develop contacts with customers, partners, and public entities required to obtain rich data sources for model development
        - Maintain careful documentation of data sources, data validation, and modeling processes
    

Qualifications

    
    
        - Advanced degree in computer science, statistics, applied math, economics, engineering, or related field
        - Rigorous understanding of statistical modeling and timeseries forecasting
        - Several years practical experience with statistical languages, database programming, and data analysis (particularly machine learning, neural networks, and time-series analysis)
        - Extensive background in real-world statistical analysis
        - Excellent pattern recognition and predictive modeling skills (including thoughtful evaluation of how applicable and "good" a model is to a specific problem)
        - Enough machine learning experience to be dangerous
        - Real-world Python experience required
        - Knowledge and interest in energy and building modeling desirable

------
Old_Thrashbarg
UpCodes | San Francisco, CA and distributed | Software Engineers | Full-time |
upcodes.ai

Construction productivity has decreased over the last 50 years. According to
The Economist, one of the largest contributing factors is construction
regulations.

Every component of our cities and communities are thoroughly regulated by
construction codes. We help industry professionals navigate these regulations
and understand what laws are applicable to their projects. We bring sanity to
the complex ecosystem of construction compliance.

With UpCodes AI, we are able to validate 3D building models automatically and
in real time (similar to a linter highlighting errors as you type.) We
launched the beta in mid 2018 and have already caught thousands of violations
on user projects.

We’re looking for software engineers who have experience with compiled
languages and knowledge of or ability to learn some 3D / geometry algorithms.

Check out more here: [https://up.codes/careers](https://up.codes/careers)

------
kylebyrne
Fixers (YCS18) | Senior Full stack developer | London | Onsite | Fulltime

Fixers is founded by smart and passionate seasoned entrepreneurs that have
worked together for 12 years and built and sold businesses in travel, events
and music. We're looking for somebody to join our extremely talented founding
team that shares our drive and hunger, work hard play hard attitude and
enormous vision for Fixers to become the 'everything store for travel'.

We're looking for a Senior Full Stack Rails Developer based in London to join
our founding team and work directly with our CEO and product/engineering team
to take our platform technology to new heights. This is the ideal role for
somebody looking for a senior engineering role within an extremely fast-paced
and rapidly growing startup.

Apply here: [https://fixersworld.com/careers/senior-
developer](https://fixersworld.com/careers/senior-developer) Any questions:
kyle@fixers.co.uk

------
shanev
TruStory | Los Angeles, CA | Software Engineer | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://www.trustory.io](https://www.trustory.io)

At TruStory, we are building a platform for validating and verifying content,
starting with the cryptocurrency space. For an example of what this could look
like, check out our forum posts on claims made about Ethereum:
[https://discourse.trustory.io/t/tuur-demeesters-ethereum-
cla...](https://discourse.trustory.io/t/tuur-demeesters-ethereum-claims/495).

Our stack is React Native / Typescript for mobile, and Golang for the
blockchain backend.

We are building TruStory as a decentralized app, using Cosmos SDK, a next-gen
blockchain platform.

Contact shane+hn@trustory.io for questions, or apply directly at
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trustory/jobs/4070176002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trustory/jobs/4070176002).

------
joshuahornby
BuddyLoans | Developer | Manchester, UK | Full Time | On Site |
[https://www.buddyloans.com](https://www.buddyloans.com)

BuddyLoans is a fast growing UK guarantor lender with great recent funding. We
are looking for experienced developers to help us build a bespoke guarantor
lending platform integrated with an in-house multi-channel contact center
(built with Twilio). You'll have direct input in making new business
decisions, from a strategic level to design and implementation of new
features. Our current stack is PHP 7.2 on the backend (Zend
Framework/Expressive), JavaScript (React) and Elm on the frontend, along with
MySQL. Our applications are hosted on AWS.

Required strong experience with:

\- OO PHP programming with good use of design patterns

\- At least one major PHP framework e.g. Zend Framework, Symfony, Laravel

\- MySQL

\- Git version control

Desired experience in:

\- Integrating with 3rd party APIs

\- Writing testable PHP code using PHPUnit or phpspec

\- JavaScript frameworks eg. React, Ember, jQuery.

\- AWS

\- Twilio cloud communications platform

Please email php.recruitment@buddyloans.com if you are interested. No
agencies.

------
jbarmash
Komodo Health | Data Science & Eng Managers, Sr. Engineers, Data Scientists,
Sr. Data Engineers, Product Managers | NYC & SF | Full-time, Onsite

Komodo Health builds data-science and AI-powered products improve decision
making in healthcare. Our mission is to reduce the global burden of disease
through big data analytics (we call it healthcare map). The map is where we
process data and stitch together information about patients (have 295M US
lives), doctors, hospitals, payers, etc.

We are a data-first & eng-driven company and growing fast. We have significant
traction and revenue. Short presentation about us -
[https://goo.gl/zXzurq](https://goo.gl/zXzurq)

Career Page: [https://grnh.se/5ccd0c0d2](https://grnh.se/5ccd0c0d2) (Roles can
be in SF or NYC):

Data Science:

* Data Science Manager

* Data Scientist

* Sr. Data Scientist

* Data Analyst

Engineers:

* Eng. Manager - Data Engineering

* Sr. Data Engineer

* Staff Software Engineer / Architect

* Sr. Engineer - React

* Sr. Software Engineer

* DevOps Engineer

Product / Design:

* Sr. Product Manager

* Product Designer

Stack: Spark, Airflow, Python, React, Scala, Kubernetes, Docker, AWS,
PostgreSQL, Flask, Django

------
nivals
Sure, Inc | [https://sureapp.com](https://sureapp.com) | New York, NY or Santa
Monica, CA | Full Time | ONSITE | $120-$160k

At Sure, our vision is to change the way billions of people interact with
insurance. Our engineers are developing the experiences that will change how
current and future generations protect their valuables. We're looking for team
members who are big thinkers in all areas, including mobile apps, artificial
intelligence, and UI design.

We're looking to hire Frontend, Backend, Designers, and Product Managers who
can oversee the design, development, and maintenance of our different client
facing products. You'll be a core member of the team working with the Design,
UX, Product, and Research teams to build and iterate on new features.

Roles: Frontend Engineer (React), Backend/Server (Python), Designers (Figma,
Sketch, etc), Product Managers

PS: We have hired folks who reached out via HN. It really works! Reach out at
careers@sureapp.com

------
jhirshman
Uncountable | San Francisco (Onsite) | Full Stack / Front End, Machine
Learning, Enterprise Sales
[https://www.uncountable.com/careers](https://www.uncountable.com/careers)
Uncountable accelerates the innovation of the world’s largest manufacturers.
By leveraging advanced artificial intelligence techniques, Uncountable's
algorithms get better material and chemical products to the market in half the
time. We work with companies of all sizes, from innovative startups to Fortune
500 manufacturers. Senior Full Stack / Frontend Engineers | $120k - $170k +
Equity

\---> Uncountable is looking for an experienced engineer who can spear head
the development of the Uncountable Web Platform. The position is an 80/20 mix
of front-end and back-end with the primary challenge being overcoming UX
challenges.

Machine Learning Engineers | $150k - $220k + Equity

\---> Uncountable is building a world-class machine learning team that can
push the boundaries of what is currently possible with Bayesian optimization.
You will have the opportunity to innovate in machine learning at a small
startup.

\---> This position requires experience with statistical learning theory and
software development.

Enterprise Sales | $70k - $120k + Commission & Equity

\---> Uncountable is looking for resourceful, scrappy, and driven
professionals to grow out our sales and business development team. As a sales
representative, you will be responsible for generating leads, pitching
Uncountable’s AI platform to Directors/VPs, and closing enterprise deals.

These are all onsite, full-time positions in San Francisco, CA. Learn more:
[https://www.uncountable.com/careers](https://www.uncountable.com/careers)

Contact: jason@uncountable.com

------
emersonStride
Stride Health | San Francisco, Denver | ONSITE | FULL-TIME

At Stride, we help people who work for themselves save time and money on
things like insurance and taxes by providing simple, easy to use software,
tools and services.

We're currently looking for backend, frontend, and fullstack engineers. The
specific job descriptions can be found here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/stridehealth](https://jobs.lever.co/stridehealth)

We use: React/Redux, Node, Redis, Postgres for our web app; Swift and Kotlin
for our mobile apps (Stride Tax); Scala and Python for backend services; and
variety of AWS services for DevOps/infrastructure

Here's more about what it's like to work at Stride:
[https://stridehealth.com/careers](https://stridehealth.com/careers).

I've been an engineer here for almost 2 years and it's been really rewarding.
Feel free to email me with any questions at emerson.hum [at] stridehealth.com

------
k1w1
Aha! ([http://www.aha.io](http://www.aha.io)) | Rails / Devops / Front End |
REMOTE

Aha! is looking for experienced Ruby on Rails engineers to work on the Aha!
product. We use Rails extensively, plus React for rich browser based
experiences.

Aha! is also looking for a Devops engineer, experienced with Ruby & AWS to
help build and maintain our fully automated infrastructure. All of our
operations is done by writing code first, so it is fully reproducible.

Aha! is the #1 tool for product managers to plan strategy and roadmaps. Aha!
is profitable, you can work from anywhere in North America and we offer
excellent benefits. We use our own product to manage our work (which is
especially rewarding), we deploy continuously and we are developing in
Rails/ES6/React.

Our entire team is remote - in US, Canada and Mexico so we can collaborate
during the work day.

[http://www.aha.io](http://www.aha.io) | email: engineering-jobs@aha.io

------
thekiddewey
MHR | Web Application Developer | Nottingham ONSITE |

This is a fantastic opportunity to join the largest privately-owned HR and
Payroll provider in the UK with global offices. This is a really exciting time
in MHR where we continue our Global expansion using People First, you will be
part of a multi-disciplined Agile team developing cutting edge software to
help us achieve our ambitious goals. People First is a complete work ethos and
HR platform that enables a better, more productive way of working for
everyone.

You will be using technologies such as JavaScript/TypeScript, Angular, Jasmine
testing library, CSS. Our development effort is organised into multi
discipline teams which contain colleagues with skills in .Net, Java, BDD and
UI testing.

[https://jobboard.eu.people-first.com/mhruk-
mhruk/jobs/f50c31...](https://jobboard.eu.people-first.com/mhruk-
mhruk/jobs/f50c312b-852c-4d80-98e6-165ed33b6820)

------
DataMind
American Express| Lead Java Architect | London | £120k - £140k (Plus Bonus &
Benefits)

60,000 Employees Revenue (2017) - $30 Billion HeadQuarters- New York, NY 100
years of history

A Global Leading Financial Organization utilizing the latest technology, are
looking for a Hands On Architect to help design and deliver a cutting edge
Global Payments Platform.

You will be part of the central Enterprise Architecture team whose mandate is
to help numerous teams across the organization in designing their systems
utilizing the latest technologies across Java, Microservices, NoSQL.

Qualifications and Experience:

8+ years of hands on Core Java development experience 6+ years of experience
in designing and implementing large scale platforms with high resiliency and
reliability. 8+ years of designing and building microservices architecture and
service mesh technologies Strong NoSQL experience, ideally CouchBase or
Cassandra

Apply here: [https://bit.ly/2VIXYpY](https://bit.ly/2VIXYpY)

------
matt_fmz
Finimize | Full-Stack Engineer | London, UK | Full-time | Early-stage (pre-
Series A) | ONSITE

We're building a platform to equip our users with the tools and information
they need to be financially savvy.

We have a global community of 300,000 people, which we built up in 2 years
without any marketing spend. We've been featured by Apple as one of their
favourite apps as well as Forbes, Wired, Monocle. We are also backed by top
VCs and our CEO was previously featured in Forbes 30 under 30 following a
successful exit of a business at the age of 26.

We’re looking for smart Engineers with a keen eye for product. Join a strong
team and help us iterate our app to become the platform anyone checks before
make a financial decision.

Tech stack: React/React Native, Relay, GraphQL, Django/Python, SQL (100% match
not necessary)

Apply here [https://www.finimize.com/jobs/](https://www.finimize.com/jobs/) or
get in touch directly: matt@finimize.com

\- Matt Dalton, VP Engineering

------
evantahler
Voom (an Airbus Company) | Full Stack Engineer / Engineering Manager | Seattle
| On-Site |
[https://www.voom.flights/careers](https://www.voom.flights/careers)

Do you want to help people get where they are going faster, cheaper, and
without ever having to worry about traffic? Voom is a long-term bet on urban
air mobility in the world’s most congested cities. To start, we are building
the world’s first truly on-demand helicopter booking platform while preparing
for the next generation of electric vehicles. Voom is operational today in São
Paulo and Mexico City with more cities launching soon.

Voom operates like an autonomous startup, but given we are fully funded by
Airbus, the world’s largest airplane and helicopter manufacturer, we can offer
big-company stability and benefits.

We TDD and Pair Program 100% of the time. We use Ruby, Rails, and React to fly
folks in Helicopters around the world... Helicopters today, flying cars
tomorrow!

------
j-collier
Realm Five, Inc. | Software Engineer, Firmware Engineer | Lincoln, NE | ONSITE
| FULL-TIME |

[https://www.realmfive.com](https://www.realmfive.com) Realm Five is
developing disruptive solutions to automate production agriculture. Our
solutions utilize IoT (Internet of Things), data analysis, and web/mobile
technologies. Our stack includes Ruby, Javascript, React-Native, C/C++, Go,
AWS, and LabView. We develop the hardware, firmware and software in-house. We
are hiring for a variety of positions:

    
    
        Full Stack Web Developer(Jr./Mid./Sr.)
        Mobile Application Developer (Hybrid)
        Embedded Device Firmware Engineer
    

Holler at justin.collier@realmfive.com or apply at
[https://careers.realmfive.com/jobs](https://careers.realmfive.com/jobs) if
you're interested in helping us solving big problems in agriculture around the
world.

------
janaprice
Fauna is Hiring|Boston, San Francisco or Remote|Sr. Solutions
Architect|Fulltime|

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/faunadb/jobs/1147345](https://boards.greenhouse.io/faunadb/jobs/1147345)

All Opportunities:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/faunadb](https://boards.greenhouse.io/faunadb)

At Fauna, we're poised to disrupt the world of enterprise software with a
unique distributed database that marries relational querying, ACID compliance,
end-to-end security and other mission critical capabilities with the global
scale and availability seen in NoSQL systems. We're targeting a $40B+
operational database market, and that is only the beginning. We work
diligently to craft a remote experience where every team and individual
thrives.

Fauna's Solutions Architects solve our clients' most challenging technical
problems from initial design to implementation of FaunaDB.

------
as-j
Getaround | Embedded Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time |
ONSITE | getaround.com

The Connect Software team is a small team in Getaround that's looking for both
Senior SWE and SWE roles to help expand car sharing. Work is on a small ARM
Linux system that's installed into cars to allow for remote Locking/Unlocking,
and telemetry from cars such as fuel, milage, etc.

It's an exciting job as we grow seeing you work making cars owners and renters
lives better across the US.

An example of day to day work might be implementing new BLE features for
improved car to cell phone communications, or bringing up a new cellular
radio, or doing manufacturing test for new hardware, or implementing new
configuration options for system settings, or deploying firmware to thousands
of devices accross the US.

Essential skills:

* For Sr role, expert level Linux/Posix system programming experience.

* Very proficient at C

* Well versed in git, and agile development.

* Good experience with shell scripting

* Lua is a plus

* Bare metal C programming a plus

If you're interested send me an email at asj@getaround.com

------
julia-t
BlueChip Financial | Minneapolis/St Paul, MN | Technology Leader Position |
Full Time | Onsite

Reporting to the CEO, the Head of Technology will be the primary driver of
technology direction in support of loan decisioning, loan servicing, customer
service, and customer acquisition as BCF continues to evolve its products and
services. As Head of Technology, you will be responsible for setting the
technical vision and pace for the company and affect everything from Marketing
to User Experience, Underwriting to Finance.

BlueChip Financial (Spotloan.com) is a leading online direct lender that
utilizes advanced underwriting technology to provide short-term loans to
hundreds of thousands of Americans in need.

We use: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Python, R RServe, MSSQL, MySQL, PostgreSQL, and
NoSQL, Amazon AWS architecture best practices and services including: EC2,
RDS, RedShift, Aurora, Elasticache, Elasticsearch, Terraform, ECS, S3,
CloudWatch, etc.

Open Positions: Head of Technology

Contact for more info: hr@bluechipfinancial.com

------
zfeuers1
H1 | ONSITE | New York, NY | [https://h1insights.com](https://h1insights.com)
| Full Stack Web, Data Engineer, Data Scientist | Full-time | Visa Sponsorship

H1 is the first company to arm healthcare and life science companies with on-
demand, live insights from across the data universe to accelerate the
discovery and development of therapies to fight diseases. The company provides
real-time data to support the end-to-end therapeutic development process from
fundraising to product development to product launch, helping companies make
smarter scientific decisions.

Working with medical affairs and strategy teams who span all phases of the
development lifecycle, H1 provides the complete picture of institutions,
experts, scholarly content, markets, competitors and new opportunities through
research grounded in actual data and clinical findings.

Technologies: Spark, Scala, Typescript, React, Postgres, Python, Docker,
AWS....etc.

Apply: zachary.feuerstein@h1insights.com

------
xcc1602
Looking to jump into the world of ML/NLP? We're a next-generation strategy and
intelligence tool helping global organizations understand complex trends
shaping our world through Quid's NLP, ML, and data visualization software.

-Quid is a team of 140 Quidizens, you will find most of us at our home base in San Francisco. Quid also has offices in New York and London. -We have an amazing group of leaders guiding the organization, take a peak at their profiles: [https://quid.com/our-story](https://quid.com/our-story) -Quid encourages you to explore your passions and join one of our social groups like Foodies, Gaming (board games), Biking, Anime Club, etc

We are actively looking for platform engineers, qa engineers, and sales folks.
Want to find out more? Learn about life at Quid and our values here:
[https://quid.com/careers](https://quid.com/careers)

------
kloncks
Amun | NYC, Zurich | Full-time | Onsite

We launched the world's first crypto index exchange-traded product on the
Swiss Stock Exchange in November 2018 (ticker: HODL) and have plans for a lot
more exchange-traded products in 2019. Our products run on our technology
platform, using public blockchain to settle and clear public securities on a
daily basis.

We believe in a future where everything is tokenized, and we are starting with
tokenizing our own ETF in 2019 in addition to building the backend
infrastructure for compliance, fund administration, and accounting necessary
to operate not just our own products but other issuers as well. This is a rare
opportunity to work on a crypto/blockchain product with a direct connection to
a top ten global stock exchange.

Looking for software engineers excited about building this vision, in our
office in New York for those authorized to work in the United States or Zurich
for those with EU residency or work authorization.

Please contact us at careers@amun.com

------
ecomm_startup
E-commerce Venture [Stealth Mode] | On-site at our Santa Monica, Los Angeles
office We are reimagining the e-commerce paradigm. Help us build a new
platform to connect buyers with trusted sellers and improve the online-
shopping experience.

We’re hiring senior front/back-end engineers and product designers. You should
be a self-starter; the ideal candidate is comfortable wearing many hats in a
fast-paced, startup environment. We’re building a next generation e-commerce
platform, so prior experience in the e-commerce domain or a startup is a plus.

This is an exciting opportunity to come in as one of the earliest members of
the company and play a pivotal role in building the technology, team, and
culture from the ground up.

Details are light since we’re still in stealth mode, but we have raised
funding from VCs who have invested in companies like Nest, Bonobos, and Snap.
If you’re interested, please send me an email with a brief note and a link to
your portfolio.

Contact: ecommerce.startup3@gmail.com

------
yeukhon
Oscar Health Inc. | Site Reliability Engineer (SRE) | Engineer | Product |
Design | Data Science | Non-tech roles | New York / LA | Onsite

Healthcare is broken; we're trying to fix it. The Oscar team is focused on
utilizing technology, design and data to humanize healthcare. We're a group of
technology and healthcare professionals who looked at the current state of the
US healthcare system, got frustrated by the horrible consumer experience, and
decided to do something big about it. Backed by a renowned set of investors
and advisors, we’ve set out to revolutionize healthcare.

I am a SRE at Oscar and we are actively seeking engineers (of all level, new
grad to senior) to join us.

* [https://www.hioscar.com/careers/13255](https://www.hioscar.com/careers/13255)

If you are interested (or interested in other roles - check our career page),
please feel free to drop me a message: yeukhon.hn@gmail.com and let's chat!

------
solresol
Daisee | Product Manager - Product Designer - UX specialists | Melbourne |
Onsite | Fulltime

Daisee is building (among other things) call centre analytics software. We've
raised over $8m and are well established with a staff of 40 people. The
development team is roughly 10 engineers plus a few data scientists.

For each of these roles the more experience you have in call centres the
better; for the product designer and UX roles there's a chance that you might
end up supporting other applications we are developing, so call centre
experience isn't super-important. Product experience with AI applications
(natural language processing and machine learning) would be helpful as well.

For the right candidate we would consider someone working out of our Sydney
(St Leonard's) office, but ideally you would be working from Melbourne
(Cremorne).

[https://daisee.workable.com/j/0563B9025B](https://daisee.workable.com/j/0563B9025B)

------
bwm
Upflow | Paris or Remote (CET -2 / +2) | Full-time |
[https://upflow.io](https://upflow.io)

We're building the reference payment platform for B2B businesses in Europe.

Getting paid on time remains a significant problem for B2B businesses. We're
on a mission to revolutionise how companies manage their outstanding payments.
To do this, we're building a fully fledged payment platform from scratch -
think Stripe but for traditional (non-tech) businesses.

It's an extremely complex and multi-faceted problem which affects almost
500,000 businesses across Europe.

We run on React / GraphQL / Node / Express / Postgres We're still really small
(3 developers) and are looking for great hackers to work across the stack on
problems ranging from payments, security, product and data.

[https://upflow.homerun.co/senior-
engineer/en](https://upflow.homerun.co/senior-engineer/en)

~~~
danolife
I've been working at Upflow for a few months now, and it's been a pleasure
building a product with this team. I love how we listen to the customers, try
to understand their pains and needs, and solve them in the best way possible.
Also, it's refreshing to work with this technical stack, especially with
GraphQL. I feel like we're going in the right direction, and it feels great to
be apart of that.

------
bloopernova
Ann Arbor, MI and Columbus, OH | ONSITE

To apply, please use either my email address, aclark@nexient.com OR
[https://www.nexient.com/careers](https://www.nexient.com/careers)

\----- My take -----

Nexient are good people: My experience at Nexient has been overwhelmingly
positive, they are flexible, caring and fun to work at. They actually care
about the life/work balance too. Multiple tabletop, D&D, console gaming nights
are organized all the time. Charity drives and other ways to give are also
promoted within the company. The work environment is really nice too, with
motorized standing/sitting desks and laptops that actually have enough
memory!! Nexient do outsourcing but with US-based staff, we work closely with
clients so we're just part of the team.

\----- Recruiting Dept's Description -----

Nexient is hiring! In 2009, we launched Nexient to give American businesses a
more responsive, domestic alternative to sending software development
offshore. We knew we could deliver better software faster by collaborating
with clients in real time. Today, we’re the only 100% US tech company among
the World’s Top 100 Outsourcers. Every day, we help dozens of businesses —
mostly Fortune 500 companies and fast-growing tech product companies —
accelerate their products and services to market and increase their agility.

We are hiring software programmers across all levels – for backend and
frontend development using Java, C++, JavaScript, Angular, React and
associated technology stacks. The list of current openings is available at
[https://www.nexient.com/careers](https://www.nexient.com/careers). These are
full time positions working from Nexient’s delivery center at Ann Arbor, MI.
Visa sponsorship and telecommute / remote work options are not available for
these roles.

------
nickal7
Vacasa | Portland, OR | Senior Software Engineer (React/Front-end, DevOps and
Python/Back-end) | FULL-TIME | ONSITE

Vacasa is continuing to grow and invest in our engineering team, with a lot of
planned headcount growth for the next 18 months as we scale our operations. We
are the largest full-service vacation property management company in North
America, operate in 17 countries, and have beautiful new office space in
Portland ([https://www.bizjournals.com/portland/news/2018/10/09/cool-
sp...](https://www.bizjournals.com/portland/news/2018/10/09/cool-spaces-with-
growth-on-the-horizon-vacasa.html)). We are also hiring tech and product folks
out of our Boise office.

If you're looking for a place to grow your career, work flexibly, comfortably,
I'd strongly encourage you to apply!

Senior DevOps Engineer:
[https://www.vacasa.com/careers/positions/?gh_jid=1456961](https://www.vacasa.com/careers/positions/?gh_jid=1456961)

Senior Software Engineer - React:
[https://www.vacasa.com/careers/positions/?gh_jid=1456954](https://www.vacasa.com/careers/positions/?gh_jid=1456954)

Senior Software Engineer - Back-end:
[https://www.vacasa.com/careers/positions/?gh_jid=1484782](https://www.vacasa.com/careers/positions/?gh_jid=1484782)

All openings:
[https://www.vacasa.com/careers/positions/](https://www.vacasa.com/careers/positions/)

Feel free to email me with questions about the highlighted openings, or other
Product/Engineering openings: nick (dot) luallin (at) vacasa (dot) com

------
Waveapps
Wave ([https://waveapps.com](https://waveapps.com)) | Toronto, Ontario, Canada
| ONSITE

Who we are: The fastest growing financial services software for small
businesses. Traction: Wave is growing fast, with more than 3.5 million
business owners, tracking over $240 billion in income and expenses, and more
than $20 billion in invoices.

We're hiring for:

\- Senior Software Engineer

\- Engineering Lead

\- Staff Engineer

\- Product Designer

\- Growth Designer

\- Payroll Support Hero

\- Accounting Associate

\- Tax Specialist

\- Risk Analyst

Wave is changing the way small business owners, freelancers, entrepreneurs and
contractors do business. Today, Wave offers invoicing, accounting, credit card
processing, payroll, lending, receipt scanning, and more — powering small
businesses around the world. We're proud of our team and our culture. We're
looking for passionate, inspired and inspiring people to make our product and
our work environment even better.

[https://www.waveapps.com/about-us/jobs/](https://www.waveapps.com/about-
us/jobs/)

------
DevhouseSpindle
Devhouse Spindle | JavaScript Developer | fulltime onsite | The Netherlands,
Groningen

Join us in building the fastest growing and most innovative VoIP platform. You
will be working on a softphone that enables calling from your browser or
desktop. Vialer is our way of transitioning from the traditional physical
phone to an entirely new type of business telecommunications.

Among the things that you will be working on is an open source library that
allows easy integration of SIP with WebRTC. If you are interested in knowing
more about the project, you can read more about it on Hacker News:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17595492](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17595492)

Stack: JavaScript, WebRTC, Vue, Electron, Webextension

Apply here: [https://jobs.wearespindle.com/javascript-
developer](https://jobs.wearespindle.com/javascript-developer) or mail
teamup@wearespindle.com

------
balousek
Carta (formerly eShares) | ONSITE | Full-time |
[https://carta.com](https://carta.com) | NYC - New York, NY

Carta is building the network graph of asset ownership through corporate
governance. We help 7,000+ privately held companies and a growing number of
public companies track who owns what. We're a series D company and offer very
competitive benefits packages (equity, 401K, fully subsidized personal
healthcare, transportation and cell phone allowances, etc).

Specifically, the Enterprise team creates products to satisfy the needs of
large private and publicly traded companies, such as equity management,
foreign/domestic money movement, and brokerage (trading stock) services to
name a few.

\---------------------------------------------

Senior+ full stack engineers

\---------------------------------------------

Required:

* 4+ years professional software development experience

* Experience writing unit tests

Nice-to-have:

* Experience with Python and Django

* Experience with React

* Development experience with OMS/trading

Drop a note to robert.balousek+jan19 [at] carta [dot] com for more info.

------
jaimemedicalbnb
Battlefy | Engineering | Vancouver, Canada | ONSITE | REMOTE | VISA | FULL-
TIME

Battlefy is the leading esports technology platform that serves world-class
companies like Amazon Game Studios, Riot Games, Blizzard Entertainment,
Nintendo, Coca Cola, Red Bull, Alienware, Mancity, and many more. We power
their esports infrastructure (managing tournaments, prizing, teams, real-time
stats, seeding and brackets, content creation, and communications).

We're looking for motivated software engineers that have a passion for esports
and gaming. React/NodeJS/MongoDB/Postgres.

Apply here: [https://battlefy.workable.com](https://battlefy.workable.com)

For more information about our culture, check out our blog:
[https://blog.battlefy.com](https://blog.battlefy.com) or our about page:
[https://battlefy.com/about](https://battlefy.com/about)

------
cviedmai
Lingokids | Ruby on Rails/ React Native | Madrid | full-time, on-site | VISA |
www.lingokids.com Lingokids is changing the way young children learn. We
believe in breaking down language barriers and helping provide equal
opportunities to all kids around the world.

We want to teach a lesson to the stagnant EdTech market: Learning should be
fun! We're an award-winning company helping parents raise bilingual kids at
home. We create a safe environment for children 2-6 where learning just
happens. We're currently helping over 7 million families worldwide and growing
fastly.

We’re looking for engineers that want to work in interesting problems around
adaptive learning for Pre-Ks and growing scaling/performance challenges with
millions of behavioural events.

Interested? Send us an email with your CV to jobs@lingokids.com and visit our
jobs page [https://jobs.lingokids.com/](https://jobs.lingokids.com/)

------
mattsears
Littlelines | REMOTE (USA) |
[https://littlelines.com](https://littlelines.com)

Littlelines is hiring an experienced and passionate Ruby on Rails engineer to
join its team. We are a small team, so the ideal team member would be
comfortable taking on various tasks and seeing them to completion. Our main
stack is Ruby, Rails, Elixir, Phoenix, and Vue.js, but this candidate should
love learning and trying new technology.

You’re experienced and proficient with most of the following:

Demonstrates strong knowledge in Ruby and Rails You've built and deployed
Rails applications Have a GitHub account with recent contributions Loves Test
Driven Development Know your way around HTML, CSS and JavaScript

Bonus Points:

Experience with Elixir and Phoenix You've contributed to open source projects
Take interest in scalability and security Experience with DevOps

Apply: [https://littlelines.com/apply](https://littlelines.com/apply)

------
bronson
Elicit [http://elicitinsights.com|](http://elicitinsights.com|) SeniorTech
Consultant| Remote | Full-Time

Elicit needs technologists! We're an established consultancy building an elite
team of technology architects to pair with our ridiculously talented data
scientists. Together we solve our clients’ biggest customer and employee
insight problems. If you have experience with data and analytical systems and
can share that knowledge with geeks, nerds, and suits, we need you.

[http://elicitinsights.com/job/sr-customer-technology-
consult...](http://elicitinsights.com/job/sr-customer-technology-consultant/)

Our technology stack:

R, Python, git, github, slack, email, Excel, PowerPoint (those last two might
be negatives...), and all the technology used by our big clients.

Remote: We are office-free so you'll either work from home or the client site
(usually 4-6 days of travel per month).

------
dstess
HyperScience | New York, NY | Onsite | Full Time |
[https://hyperscience.com/](https://hyperscience.com/) We’re looking for:

-DevOps Engineers

-Frontend Engineers

-Product Managers

-Designers (director/senior level)

-Sales Engineers

At HyperScience, we help organizations better serve their clients by
automating data entry. It’s a deceptively complex use case with large
implications. Slow or inaccurate data entry can lead to poor customer
experiences or even affect the delivery of important government services. Our
machine learning-driven software is proven to minimize errors while maximizing
speed - all while ensuring security and keeping a focus on the end user
experience.

We offer competitive salaries and great benefits (401k matching, parental
leave, generous vacation allotment & more)

Apply here
[https://hyperscience.com/careers](https://hyperscience.com/careers) or feel
free to email me with any questions: dave[at]hyperscience.com

------
bma0614
vivint.SmartHome | Home Automation - IoT, AI, making cool stuff | Boston, MA |
onsite At our NEW Boston Innovation Center at 101 Seaport Blvd, we're
delivering an integrated platform, award-winning products and the industry's
first artificial intelligence for the smart home. Check out our openings and
join the #SmartHomeRevolution We are looking for wicked smart engineers across
multiple functions, but here are just a few: -Platform/Back-End Software
Engineers -Full Stack Engineers -Platform Engineer (Go) -Mobile Software
Engineer (multiple Android and iOS) Check out all of our openings here:
[https://www.vivint.com/company/careers/team/technology](https://www.vivint.com/company/careers/team/technology)
technologies we touch: golang, kotlin, python, c/c++, swift, kubernetes Please
email bobby.aragon@vivint.com

------
mattrowe
Mango Health | Senior Mobile Engineers (iOS/Android) | San Francisco, CA |
FULL-TIME | ONSITE or REMOTE

At Mango Health, we are motivated to help people lead healthier, happier
lives. Our product is mobile only and our mobile engineers play a critical
role in positively impacting health outcomes. Come help us make a meaningful
difference in people’s lives!

4/5 adults in the U.S. now take some combination of medication each week, and
3/4 people don’t take their medicines properly. We’re focused first on solving
this problem as a critical first step towards better health for millions of
people. With 12 months of real-world clinical results, unprecedented levels of
patient engagement, a 4.5 star rating, and over 16,000 reviews across iOS and
Android, we’re at an exciting stage of product growth.

Full job posting:
[https://www.mangohealth.com/careers.html](https://www.mangohealth.com/careers.html)

------
drsim
Plug in Useful | Senior Software Engineer | London, UK | REMOTE |
www.pluginuseful.com

With over 35k active users for our essential Shopify apps we've followed the
rapid growth of Shopify and are looking to add a senior engineer to our 100%
remote team of five.

As a Senior Software Engineer you'll have worked with React and Rails before
and developed a decent-sized web app using the Flux pattern (with Redux, Flux
or Alt). You can both architect software, building it from the ground up, and
maintain existing systems in a thoughtful way.

* 1+ years backend experience (Rails, Laravel, Django etc.)

* 2+ years React with Redux, Flux or Alt

* 5+ years software engineering

* Have worked on web apps, ideally B2B SaaS

* Very collaborative

* Clear non-technical communicator

* Have worked remotely

* Curious about new technologies

* Ideally have worked with Kanban

Full description and details of how to apply here:
[https://weworkremotely.com/remote-jobs/plug-in-useful-
senior...](https://weworkremotely.com/remote-jobs/plug-in-useful-senior-
software-engineer)

------
pnathan
Providence DIG | Seattle WA | Onsite | Java, Node, AWS, Go, Kubernetes

Innovation group working for Catholic non-profit health system. We develop
products - right now apps/websites with electronic health record integrations
- that improve the healthcare system ecosystem for end users and bring down
costs for health systems themselves.

Big selling point: well funded non-profit doing legit Good Things.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Providence_Health_%26_Services](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Providence_Health_%26_Services)
27 hospitals, 5 states. Big system, which I think is really cool.

Not precisely sure what kind of visa/green card/etc support we offer; if
that's a concern, I would suggest you "inquire within", as the phrase goes -
HR can answer that.

I'm a software engineer there.

[https://providence-digitalinnovation.jobs](https://providence-
digitalinnovation.jobs)

------
joshcarr
Aclima | Software Engineers, UI Engineers | San Francisco, Portland | ONSITE |
[https://www.aclima.io](https://www.aclima.io)

Aclima works on the most challenging problems with measuring air quality.
Aclima delivers hyperlocal air quality data and insights, at block-by-block
resolution. We combine leading-edge sensor technology, climate science,
enterprise software and machine learning to generate high-resolution maps of
emissions across pollutants –– from CO2 and methane to particulate matter.
Translating real-time data into environmental intelligence, Aclima transforms
how we understand and manage our communities, cities, and industries to
improve human and planetary health.

Some of the tools we use: GCP, BigQuery, Python, Kubernetes, React, D3.js,
ElasticSearch, C/C++

Positions:

* Senior Backend Software Engineer

* UI Engineer

* Full Stack Engineer

* Data Engineer

If interested please visit: [https://jobs.aclima.io/](https://jobs.aclima.io/)

------
alana_simondata
Simon Data | New York, NY | Onsite/Remote - Fulltime

We're a customer data platform with a fully-integrated marketing cloud.
Simon’s platform empowers businesses to leverage enterprise-scale big data and
machine learning to power customer communications in any channel. Simon’s
unique approach allows brands to develop incredible personalization
capabilities without needing to build and maintain massive bespoke data
infrastructure.

Our culture is rooted in organizational transparency, empowering individuals,
and an attitude of getting things done. If you want to be a valuable
contributor on a team that cultivates these core values we would love to hear
from you.

Remote roles we're hiring for: Full-Stack Engineer, Machine Learning Engineer,
Software Engineer - Infrastructure

Check out other roles we're hiring for:
[https://www.simondata.com/careers>](https://www.simondata.com/careers>)

~~~
johnnyfived
Looks like this is the right link:

[https://www.simondata.com/careers](https://www.simondata.com/careers)

~~~
alana_simondata
thanks for that!

------
dvfurlong
Deedmob | Senior Frontend engineer | Amsterdam or REMOTE | VISA sponsor |
€45-75k + Equity | Social enterprise | Startup | 10 employees |
[https://www.deedmob.com/](https://www.deedmob.com/)

Product : We build free tools in a platform for charities to most effectively
find, organize and engage volunteers. We are on a mission to organize the
world's good deeds and empower everyone to contribute to a better world.

Stack : React + TypeScript / Algolia / Redux / Node + TypeScript / Postgres

We make $$$ through a product for companies with volunteering programmes
(Clients include Microsoft, Atlassian & Red Bull), as well as through a
product for local governments.

We care about engineering quality & open source & work life balance & culture
fit. If you join soon, you'll also get to join our week long team retreat to
Portugal in March .

\-- David (if interested: david@deedmob.com)

------
timonv
Salonized | Software Engineer | onsite | full-time | Amsterdam, Netherlands

We help making running a salon easy. Sounds boring? Heck no! We have the
happiest customers, fantastisc design challenges, high quality demands, a
development first company and amazing colleagues.

We are looking for self managing full stack and frontend developers of all
levels to support our fast growing company.

Our stack is Rails, Ember.js, lots of internal tools, kubernetes, and ever
growing.

We offer a competetive salary, benefits, frequent beers and wines, room to
grow and a weekly hackday.

More info and application here: [https://www.salonized.com/en/jobs/full-stack-
developer](https://www.salonized.com/en/jobs/full-stack-developer)
[https://www.salonized.com/en/jobs/frontend-
developer](https://www.salonized.com/en/jobs/frontend-developer)

Or email me timon @ salonized dot com

------
weixiyen
Sleeper | SF Bay Area | Onsite | Mobile Engineer | Full-time | $120K-$170K +
equity | [https://sleeper.app/jobs](https://sleeper.app/jobs)

Sleeper is looking for mobile engineers to join us on our mission to connect
people over sports. Our fantasy leagues are used by families, friends, and co-
workers to compete and stay in touch with each other.

The main requirement for this role is that you have the ability to bend user
interfaces to your will and make complex interactions feel natural to the end
user.

On the job:

\- Feature ideation with founders + designers

\- Product design sessions

\- Building features for our mobile + web apps (iOS & Android)

\- Improving app performance across mobile + web

\- Detailed micro-interactions + animations

Technologies we use include react, react native, and graphql, although prior
experience with this stack is not required. Bonus for experience in Obj-C,
Swift, or Java.

We’re a small team of 9, and well-funded.

If you are interested, please email weixi@sleeper.app with your resume and any
portfolio work.

------
mat-ampyx
Ampyx Power | Software Engineer | The Hague, The Netherlands | ONSITE

We are an international and multi-disciplinary team developing an Airborne
Wind Energy System (AWES) that can access powerful wind at high altitude using
tethered unmanned aircraft. Check our website for technical details:
[https://www.ampyxpower.com/](https://www.ampyxpower.com/)

Positions:

* Visualisation/UI Software Engineer: C++, Qt5, POSIX.

* Embedded Software Engineer: C, baremetal ARM Cortex-M.

Apply online:

* [https://ampyxpowerjobs.recruitee.com/](https://ampyxpowerjobs.recruitee.com/)

* [https://ampyxpowerjobs.recruitee.com/o/software-engineer](https://ampyxpowerjobs.recruitee.com/o/software-engineer)

* [https://ampyxpowerjobs.recruitee.com/o/open-application](https://ampyxpowerjobs.recruitee.com/o/open-application)

------
0xfaded
Fishi Robotics | Computer Vision Engineer | Denmark | ONSITE

Fishi Robotics is an early stage startup developing underwater computer vision
and autonomy for underwater inspections.

We're looking for an experienced computer vision software engineer. Past work
on SLAM or pose estimation is a huge plus.

We'll pay a competitive salary with generous equity.

Contact jobs@fishirobotics.com,
[http://fishirobotics.com/jobs](http://fishirobotics.com/jobs)

Responsibilities:

    
    
       * Contribute your knowledge and expertise to our underwater SLAM system.
       * Develop new techniques specific to underwater computer vision.
       * Keep up to date with current research and techniques.
       * Mentor other engineers who have an interest for computer vision.
    

Requirements:

    
    
       * Past Computer Vision Projects
       * c++ Experience
       * Strong Maths: Linear Algebra, Matrix Calculus, Statistics
       * BSc. Computer Science (or Similar) or Above

------
TaekLD
LaunchDarkly | ONSITE | Oakland, CA | Distributed Systems Engineer + Software
Engineer, Backend, Frontend and Fullstack + DevOps Engineer | Full-time |
Cannot sponsor new visas at the moment

LaunchDarkly is a rapidly growing software company with a strong mission and
vision carried out by a talented and diverse team of employees. Our goal is to
help teams build better software, faster. You'll join a small team from
companies like Atlassian, Google, and GitHub, and you'll have an immediate
impact with our product and customers. Our platform serves over 100 billion
feature flags daily. The core technologies we use include Golang, React,
Redux, MongoDB, ElasticSearch, Redis, HAProxy, and NATS.

If you're interested please apply here for these and any of our other
engineering positions:
[https://launchdarkly.com/careers/](https://launchdarkly.com/careers/)

------
sdpcrowe
Canva | full-time senior hires | Sydney, Manila | PERMANENT, ONSITE, VISA
[https://about.canva.com/careers/](https://about.canva.com/careers/)

Australia's fastest growing startup and now a unicorn company. We're taking
over the world of design and content creation with a product loved by millions
of people around the globe.

Come work with some of the best people in the industry doing the best work of
their lives.

Recruiting across lots of roles (check out out our careers page) - including
Frontend, Backend, iOS, Android, UX Design, Digital Design, Product, Growth,
Data Science and more.

Engineering stacks: backend = scalable Java services, web = React +
TypeScript, iOS = Swift, Android = Java & Kotlin.

Feel free to ping me an email at scott[.]c[@]Canva[.]com for a referral, any
questions on what life here is like, and the cool things we're doing in
engineering, design & product.

Permanent & onsite roles only

------
nahiely
Quorum is Hiring!

Software Engineer | Washington, DC | ONSITE | FULL TIME Our engineers work the
full stack using tools like React/Redux, Django, PostgreSQL, React Native, and
much more. You will be working in an interdisciplinary, teamwork-oriented
environment where you will help build the most powerful advocacy platform on
the market. [https://grnh.se/4fea05fa1](https://grnh.se/4fea05fa1)

Product Manager | Washington, DC| Full-Time You have experience working with
engineers and want to maintain a code-level appreciation of how our product
works. If something is broken, you're able to point an engineer in the right
direction, but if you just need to change some text, you're comfortable making
a minor tweak and submitting a PR now and again.
[https://grnh.se/a2b3d1641](https://grnh.se/a2b3d1641)

~~~
abahuguna76
Hi I have many years of exp in s/w prod dev and recent in Python/backend web-
Flask/PostgresQL. I have applied online.

------
kepano
Lumi (YC W15) | [https://www.lumi.com](https://www.lumi.com) | Los Angeles, CA
| VP of Engineering, Data Engineer, Product Designer, QA Analyst, Front-End
and Full-Stack Engineers | REMOTE (within USA) | Full-time

Lumi is a supply chain platform for e-commerce brands. We believe custom
manufacturing should be as scalable as the web. We enable fast growing direct-
to-consumer companies to access and utilize a global network of factories. Our
mission is to make the world's manufacturing capabilities more accessible and
sustainable — think of it like AWS for factories.

Our engineering team is distributed and oriented towards functional
programming. Our stack: PureScript, Haskell, PostgreSQL. Our blog (linked
below) shares some of the benefits of approaches we've pioneered to make our
development process quicker and more reliable. If you are interested in using
PureScript and type-safe code in mission-critical production environments,
there is no better place than Lumi as you will be surrounded by the creators
of PureScript.

You can apply by going here:
[https://www.lumi.com/jobs](https://www.lumi.com/jobs)

More about Lumi:

* [https://medium.com/fuzzy-sharp/custom-manufacturing-should-b...](https://medium.com/fuzzy-sharp/custom-manufacturing-should-be-as-scalable-as-the-web-964aaa6f5a37)

* [https://medium.com/fuzzy-sharp/purescript-and-haskell-at-lum...](https://medium.com/fuzzy-sharp/purescript-and-haskell-at-lumi-7e8e2b16fb13)

* [https://medium.com/fuzzy-sharp/building-a-type-safe-embedded...](https://medium.com/fuzzy-sharp/building-a-type-safe-embedded-dsl-for-form-components-with-validation-e7ffaaf537e4)

------
dedunv
Method Studios | Software Engineers (Python) | Montreal | Onsite | Fulltime

Home to exceptional artists and technologists, Method, a Deluxe company, is an
award-winning global VFX company working with top creators on features,
episodics, advertising, and immersive experiences. Our network of integrated
facilities provide a full range of services including conceptual design, pre-
vis, look development, on-set supervision, 3D animation/CGI, motion graphics,
matte painting, compositing, and finishing; and through Method EXP, end-to-end
and a la carte AR and VR services.

We are recruiting for experienced Software Engineers to join the Software
department and help shape the evolution of Visual Effects technologies.

Apply here:
[https://atomicfiction.applytojob.com/apply/GXrvocVGY6/Softwa...](https://atomicfiction.applytojob.com/apply/GXrvocVGY6/Software-
Developer)

------
dopplesoldner
Calipsa | Full stack | London | Onsite | VISA

Calipsa is building a Deep Learning platform for video monitoring and
analysis.

We are a small team of 10 (9 different nationalities!) and comprised of
academics from Cambridge, Imperial and UCL.

We are looking for JS engineers with the "get it done" mindset to add to our
growing team.

Culture

    
    
      Fast paced - we like people who take ownership and have the get-it-done mindset 
      No bureaucracy - you pick your working hours, unlimited holidays, etc.
      Innovative - always challenge the status quo
      Collaboration and knowledge sharing - code reviews / regular talks
      Fun! We have regular team lunches/dinners/activities and always good lunchtime chat
    

Technologies

    
    
      Programming languages: Javascript, Python
      ML platform: Tensorflow
      Cloud platforms: AWS, GCP
      Containers: Docker, Kubernetes
      Version control: git
    

Please send resume / github to rashid.khan@calipsa.io for details.

------
mglidden11
Tulip | [https://tulip.co/careers](https://tulip.co/careers) | Boston, MA |
Full time | Onsite Do you want to help transform manufacturing? We are
building the best team in the industry to bring consumer-grade user
experiences to a space dominated by ancient enterprise technology. Our
platform enables our customers to create apps without code and to connect
their apps to machines, sensors and smart tools. These augmented production
lines would otherwise rely on paper to share information. We’re based in
Somerville, MA and have raised $13m from NEA, Pitango, and other leading
investors. Our customers include some of the largest manufacturers in the
world across numerous verticals of the manufacturing industry. If you are
looking to join a fast-growing, mission-driven company, and want to make a
lasting impact on our organization and the manufacturing industry, we'd love
to talk to you.

We'd love to talk to anyone interested, but in particular we are looking to
bring folks on in:

\- SRE/DevOps: Kubernetes-admin, scalable monitoring across the firewall,
hybrid cloud/on-prem deployment

\- SRE/DevOps: Azure cloud architect, ideally with container service/AKS
experience - will consider contractors as well as F/T, depending on interest
and experience

\- Web Development: React+Redux frontend, NodeJS+Mongo+Postgres+Redis backend,
syncing data with Meteor, delivering useful, real-time experiences in the
browser and on Electron

\- Data & Pipeline Engineering: planning, implementing, and finding insights
with our next generation of process & sensor analytics

\- IoT/Embedded Software: delivering a reliable, extensible HW platform across
arm and x86, all manner of bus/IO tech

Apply at [https://tulip.co/careers](https://tulip.co/careers) or email us at
jobs@tulip.co

------
adam-_-
Adzuna | Fulham, London, UK - Remote, Europe | Software Engineers (Perl),
Product Manager and more | Competitive Salary + Equity

Adzuna is a job search engine that lists every job, everywhere. From launch in
the UK in 2011, we now have more than 10 million visitors a month and are busy
conquering the world (16 countries so far) from our office in West London (and
remotely).

\---

Software Engineers (Perl) - London or Remote

Perl, MySQL, Solr, RabbitMQ, Memcache, ReactJS, AWS (EC2, Kinesis, Lambda
etc.), Terraform, Packer, Chef, Python, Ruby

If you don't know Perl, but are happy to learn, we are interested in hearing
from you.

\---

Product Manager - Fulham, London, UK

Help us build out a new AI-based hiring platform as well as shaping our core
Adzuna products.

[https://adzuna-2.workable.com/jobs/848110](https://adzuna-2.workable.com/jobs/848110)

\---

To find out more about Adzuna or either of these position, please email adam
{at} adzuna {dot} com.

P.S. We also always keen to hear from interested frontend engineers and data
scientists.

------
wodow
Tab | www.tab.travel | Full-time | London | £40-60k + stock options | ONSITE

We're searching for a full-stack engineer to join us in our central London
office (near Oxford Circus), to work across our entire platform, from public-
facing web apps, to internal tools, APIs, third-party systems & services.

Our backend & web stack: Python, JavaScript, ReactJS, Postgres.

We also write in Swift, Java and React Native for our mobile apps.

We make tools for places like hostels, boutique hotels, dive schools and surf
lodges that simplify their lives, help them compete with bigger outfits and
make their customers happy! Our goal is to boost local tourism, while helping
backpackers and independent travellers make the most of their precious time
abroad.

Our experienced team have backgrounds in startups and finance and founded Tab
whilst in Y Combinator in 2015.

Contact: jobs@tab.travel or
[https://jobs.tab.travel/](https://jobs.tab.travel/)

------
nigelgutzmann
Lumen5 | Sr. Frontend Engineer, ML Engineer, Search Engineer | Vancouver, BC |
Fulltime, Onsite | [https://lumen5.com](https://lumen5.com)

We're a small startup (12 people so far) that is growing quickly! We're
writing software that uses machine learning to convert text content into
video. We've found that what we're building is very attractive to marketing
teams from lots of different organizations and we've got tons of interesting
search, NLP, artificial intelligence, video rendering, and web scaling
technical challenges. Right now, we're hiring:

\- Sr. Frontend Engineer: using React, Redux, ImmutableJS, WebGL, etc. The
role is to take charge of the frontend part of the codebase, experiment, make
big changes, and establish an architecture that we can build on top of as the
frontend team grows.
[https://lumen5.workable.com/j/982A995E5D](https://lumen5.workable.com/j/982A995E5D)

\- Software Engineer, Search Technology: We’re looking for a developer with
experience in search - someone who’s not afraid of search engine internals,
optimizing for relevancy, and indexing unstructured data. We are building a
media search engine to provide media recommendations given lots of additional
textual context. Familiarity with tools like Elasticsearch, Lucene/Solr,
Spark, Hadoop/MapReduce, or Kafka would be great!
[https://lumen5.workable.com/j/01105A482F](https://lumen5.workable.com/j/01105A482F)

\- Machine Learning Engineer: Building our system to better understand text
content to convert it to video. Looking for someone with experience in
recommendation systems, NLP, text summarization, and working with large
amounts of raw data.
[https://lumen5.workable.com/j/964B167919](https://lumen5.workable.com/j/964B167919)

------
RidgelineIntl
Ridgeline International| Software Developers | Onsite | Tysons Corner |
Virginia

Ridgeline is the 4th fastest growing company in the Greater Washington Area.
We are looking for an experienced Software developer with an interest in
tinkering with hardware and a strong desire to learn new skills. The job
requires pairing a hardware device with backend software to send data in a
secure fashion. A small amount of hardware design and soldering may be
required as well as familiarity with Java back end services.

Skills: Linux CLI, Java, Angular, Angular Android Mobile Development (Java),
Java Spring Boot (API), Java Script, ELK stack

Apply here:
[https://chp.tbe.taleo.net/chp04/ats/careers/v2/viewRequisiti...](https://chp.tbe.taleo.net/chp04/ats/careers/v2/viewRequisition?org=RIDGINTE&cws=37&rid=25)

For questions please email gchao@ridgelineintl.com with your resume.

Thank you.

------
jbarrettcapone
Capital One | Many roles, Senior/Lead Engineer in particular | Wilmington DE
and other locations | ONSITE | FULL TIME We are looking for a lot of engineers
at Capital One. I am a hiring manager for a couple roles in Wilmington DE in
our bank side of the business. In particular I am looking for a lead or senior
engineer with preferably some experience in search technologies and more
backend engineering. Our current stack for this system is node.js, react,
graphQL, elasticsearch, Postgres, all in AWS with push button deployment. This
is a full stack role since in Capital One if you build it you own it.

We have a lot of open positions at Capital One and we are not your typical
bank, our AWS footprint is impressive and how we have worked to operate as a
technology first company in a regulated environment has been progressive. I am
happy to talk about Capital One in general as well.

email me jeffrey.barrett@capitalone.com

------
danielnc
CareMessage (YC W14) | Remote |
[https://caremessage.org](https://caremessage.org)

Our team is looking for a Mobile Software Engineer with React Native
experience to help build and maintain our mobile application that streamlines
care management and helps improve health outcomes. You’ll be working on
exciting projects like building a mobile app for healthcare organizations and
patients, integrating with APIs, and automating builds for iOS and Android.
Our engineering team follows agile principles in a test-driven development
process. We are a remote-first team that values open collaboration and shared
ownership.

More info:
[https://jobs.lever.co/caremessage/8e8cc0d1-11fc-4052-a1ea-5c...](https://jobs.lever.co/caremessage/8e8cc0d1-11fc-4052-a1ea-5c2536120b17?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

------
atiffany
First Step Coding | Growth Marketing Manager | SF or Remote | REMOTE | Full-
time

First Step Coding is hiring a growth marketing manager to join a small team of
three to grow a profitable education business with product-market fit.

We occupy a unique niche in the coding bootcamp space. For most of our
students, our classes are their first serious foray into coding. Since we
focus exclusively on the introductory level, we have opportunities to partner
with many other organizations in the space.

RESPONSIBILITIES

• Primary ownership of marketing, advertising, and copy to grow top-of-funnel

• Regular blogging to build the community and position our company as a
thought leader

• Tracking and reporting of analytics to drive decisions

• Lead expansion of online and in-person offerings

Please find more details and apply here:
[https://angel.co/firststepcoding/jobs/478698-growth-
marketin...](https://angel.co/firststepcoding/jobs/478698-growth-marketing-
manager)

------
Khorimjin
Merantix | {Machine Intelligence, Software, Frontend, Clojure} Engineer |
Berlin | Full-Time, Internship, Onsite, Visa assistance |
[https://www.merantix.com](https://www.merantix.com)

Merantix conceptualizes, builds and scales AI ventures. Our team is made up of
entrepreneurs, scientists, physicians and engineers from premier universities
in Europe and North America. Many of us have PhDs and work experience at top
tech companies. We’re based in Europe’s startup capital, Berlin, and are
growing quickly!

We’re currently working on these problems:

Our Automotive Team is building safety and validation systems for self-driving
cars. Currently hiring {Software, Frontend} Engineers, Technical Program
Managers.

    
    
      * Design and implement a large-scale testing engine for full stack autonomous vehicle (AV) software, that implements both log-based as well as simulated test scenarios
    
      * Develop applications and tools for data integration, experimentation, quality & modelling
    
      * Conceptualize and build visualization environments to develop modular scenarios for AV testing, which is able to scale to millions of test cases
    

In Healthcare, we’re making breast cancer screening more efficient and safe
with Machine Learning. Currently hiring Clojure Engineers.

    
    
      * Develop an impactful and technically challenging medical application in ClojureScript and Clojure
    
      * Join a team of experienced Clojurists who are happy to mentor you (@volrath, @countgizmo, @olieidel)
    
      * Have a tight and efficient feedback-loop with physicians (we have two)
    
      * Interface with our Machine Learning models.
    

Furthermore, we are always looking for Machine Intelligence Engineers to join
our core team.

Have a look at our job openings here:
[https://merantix.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/](https://merantix.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/)

------
Neablis
Elevate Security | Berkeley, CA; Montreal, Quebec | FULL-TIME | ONSITE or
REMOTE | Software Engineer & Senior Software Engineer & Data Platform Lead

Here at Elevate Security, we’re building the first-ever truly people-centric
solution that’s focused on the human element as a core defense strategy for
protecting organizations. By combining the powers of behavioral and data
science, we are creating a world where every employee becomes an
organization's strongest security advocate. We’re looking for exceptional and
passionate people to help us build this future and redefine the burgeoning
security landscape.

We are looking for 1) Senior Engineer who has had experience building projects
from start to finish and can drive technical decisions and mentor other
develops
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1GLB8Qd3PdNLMZ4iO1ddYY4KI...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1GLB8Qd3PdNLMZ4iO1ddYY4KItHColYqpsP7ZqeJnSbQ/edit)

2) Full Stack dev who have some early experience doing full stack work and
want to continue to grow and expand in their roles.
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1JD8gUFqY2RBPlesLNU2Y1srP...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1JD8gUFqY2RBPlesLNU2Y1srPrSLp8jOsLjJkcEjKoJg/edit)

3) Data Platform Lead - We’re looking for a phenomenal person to help design,
build, and scale our data platform. You’ll be the go-to person for this area
and its impact spans across the entire company. As this position is a
cornerstone for what we’re building as a company, you’ll be a core contributor
to our engineering team. [https://docs.google.com/document/d/1TTlWm-
KadOBlK89cE2ycuneu...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1TTlWm-
KadOBlK89cE2ycuneu9hxdPHttRphOExhK3n0/edit)

Email me: mitchell@elevatesecurity.com No Agencies

------
embrangler
SEEKING FREELANCER | Boulder, CO | Remote | US Time Zone

At Uplift, we’re on a mission to perfect our working lives all while learning,
building, and enjoying our free time.

We're looking for:

* A well-rounded software engineer with mid/senior Django/python experience

* A well-rounder software engineer with mid/senior GraphQL, TypeScript or nodejs experience

Bonus: Freelance/project experience (most important) | Familiar w/ Heroku or
AWS | Native iOS or Android experience | Understanding of databases, SQL

If you're self-sufficient, passionate & a good communicator, apply now!

Begin part-time and go from there.

#### To apply, please include:

* Location and preferred working hours (US-based preferred)

* Details about your experience with Django, python

* Details about your experience with GraphQL, Typescript or nodejs

* Current & next 3 months of availability, range is OK. At least 10 hours a week.

Email work@uplift.agency |
[https://www.uplift.agency/careers/](https://www.uplift.agency/careers/)

------
spjmanoli
Whatfix | Bangalore, India | Fulltime | Onsite | www.whatfix.com

Whatfix is an award winning performance support platform that allows
businesses to provide in-app guidance on their web applications via real-time
interactive guides. We empower businesses to ease user onboarding, improve
support, and reduce training effort. We are one of the fast growing SaaS
companies in India with funding from global marquee names.

We’re growing in 2019 and hiring across all functions :

Engineering (Senior Full Stack Engineers, QA, Site Reliability Engineer)
Marketing (SDR, BDR, SEO) Sales (Enterprise Sales Reps) Product (UX) Customer
Success (CSM, Customer Success Engineer) Professional Services (Implementation
Engineer, Solution Consultants)

Please send an email to sony@whatfix.com with [HACKERNEWS] and the
function/role you are interested in the subject line with your resume/CV, a
little bit about yourself and how your experience is relevant to the role.

------
kvee
ONSITE on Abbot Kinney, Venice Beach, LA & ONSITE/remote in Florianópolis,
Brazil.

AE Studio is looking for a few senior full stack devs to join our team of
awesome developers and data scientists. We build products for startups and
large companies like Samsung, and work on cool stuff in house. We’re
passionate about building products that increase human agency (especially once
BCI takes off)!

Gotta have:

\- JavaScript, Node.js, React experience \- Clean Code, Unit Tests \- Real
agile experience (work with things like Kanban, Scrum, Extreme Programming) \-
Growth mindset
[http://www.aaronsw.com/weblog/dweck](http://www.aaronsw.com/weblog/dweck)

Bonus Points for:

\- Experience managing clients and client relationships \- TypeScript \-
Angular \- Mobile development - React Native, Ionic, Swift

See more and join us [https://ae.studio/join-us](https://ae.studio/join-us)

------
bretthellman
Full-Stack Engineer (all levels) at Matter in San Francisco, California

Do you love: React GraphQL 🧙‍️Craftsmanship

Matter is creating the next great employee experience application.

Matter is looking for a talented, friendly and thoughtful full-stack engineer
who shares our passion for building products that truly delight users.

As one of the first 10 employees at Matter, you must feel comfortable working
in a fast-paced environment.

Here’s what we’re looking for:

You’ve been building web applications professionally for 3+ years. You have
experience with front-end programming languages — e.g., React, Angular or
Ember. You can lead technical architecture discussions and help drive
technical decisions. You write understandable, testable code with an eye
towards maintainability. You have a bachelor’s degree in Computer Science or
equivalent work experience. Learn More
[https://matterapp.com/careers](https://matterapp.com/careers)

------
bjko
Quobyte | Santa Clara, Berlin or Remote | Full-time | Remote |
[https://www.quobyte.com/](https://www.quobyte.com/)

Quobyte is a high-performance distributed parallel POSIX file system designed
to handle a broad range of workloads from classic HPC and ML to VMs and
databases. Our customers include Fortune 500 companies, research institutes,
and innovative SaaS companies.

We are looking for self-starters that can help our customers size and deploy
Quobyte on prem and in the cloud, integrate with kubernetes or OpenStack and
support them running their diverse applications on Quobyte.

We are currently looking for: Sales Engineer/Architect EMEA - UK or Germany
Sales Engineer/Architect US - Chicago or New York

For detailed job descriptions please visit
[https://www.quobyte.com/careers](https://www.quobyte.com/careers).

Send your CV to work@quobyte.com

------
RedBalloonSec
Red Balloon Security | New York, NY | Full time and Interns | Onsite | Visa
welcome | Undergraduate, Masters, PhD| Rolling start dates/application
deadline|redballoonsecurity.com

About Us: Red Balloon Security is a venture backed startup cyber security
company headquartered in New York City. Our mission is to provide embedded
device manufacturers with strong host-based firmware security. We believe all
embedded devices require strong protections against malware and intrusions,
and seek to provide these protections to our customers.

Our key markets include enterprise equipment, automotive, medical, unified
communications, SCADA, Internet-of-Things, network infrastructure and more.
There is a vast universe of vulnerable embedded devices deployed around the
world that need security.

We have created a means to inject our Symbiote host-based security technology
onto any device, regardless of CPU type, regardless of functionality,
regardless of operating system and without changing the performance and
functionality of the device. We do not require access to customer source code,
nor do we require manufacturers to change their product design to accommodate
our security solution.

Red Balloon Security offers a full benefits package, 401k, a generous vacation
policy, and paid health and dental plans. The company is located in Midtown
West in New York City. We are an Equal Opportunity Employer of minorities,
women, protected veterans, and individuals with disabilities.

Open Positions:

Security Researcher / Security Software Engineer Python Engineer Business
Intelligence Analyst

Security Intern Business Intelligence Intern

More detailed job descriptions:
[https://redballoonsecurity.com/jobs/](https://redballoonsecurity.com/jobs/)
To apply, email jobs@redballoonsecurity.com. Make sure to include what job you
are looking for in the subject line!

~~~
praeconium
Applied for BI position, unpacked properly and got the file with infamous msg,
figured out contact from image data but upon communicating results never got
any reply from Mystical machine. Nonetheless, interesting challenge.

------
cullenking
Ride with GPS | Web Frontend, Android, Backend | Portland, OR | Onsite More
details here:
[https://ridewithgps.com/careers](https://ridewithgps.com/careers) We're a
small but very strong team (18 of us) helping people have a better time on
their bikes. Specializing in route planning & ride recording (with an
established website and popular app), we work closely with individual riders,
clubs, events, tour companies, and more. Currently looking for a few more
excellent engineers: Frontend Web (mostly React), Android (mostly Kotlin),
Backend (mostly Rails).

We work reasonable hours, have great benefits, love solving problems for our
customers, go on bike rides and encourage each other to live healthy happy
lives. It's a really nice working environment with a cool product and
customer.

Please inquire for more info: careers@ridewithgps.com

------
therealx
Watchman Monitoring | Software Engineers (Jr and Sr) RoR, HTML/JS | REMOTE
(able to work in US timezones)

Watchman Monitoring is software for IT professionals and consultants which
automates issue detection on computers they manage. We gather, process, and
display hundreds of key data points from Windows, Mac, and Linux computers and
warn subscribers of current and potential issues.

We are looking for software engineers to work on the web server side, which is
an up to date, cleanly written Ruby on Rails application. You would also work
on the front end, which is various Javascript and the usual HTML/CS.

Watchman Monitoring is a small to medium sized company where you can work on
exciting features and have your opinion and decisions heard and matter.

Requirements: RoR, SQL, Git, CSS/HTML, JS, have worked on decently sized apps,
and like tacos.

Apply: send an email to me, christian.woodward(at)watchmanmonitoring.com with
you information.

------
CrayHiring
Software Engineer – Chapel Language Development The Chapel Team at Cray is
looking for a forward-thinking Software Engineer to build the next generation
features for the Chapel Language. This is an opportunity to work with a
dynamic team on a high-productivity language. Primary Duties and
Responsibilities: · Advance Language, Libraries, and Runtime. · Designs,
develops, troubleshoots, and debugs the Chapel compiler. · Develops
appropriate unit tests for automated build system. · Has appreciable latitude
for decision making within the scope of the project. · Works closely with
other team members to review design directions

Key Qualifications include: · Requires a Bachelor’s degree or equivalent
experience. · 2+ years of related experience. · Experience with C/C++. ·
Proven analytical skills and strong oral and written communication skills. ·
Experience with Linux operating systems is required. · Experience with LLVM is
considered a plus. · Practical compiler or interpreter implementation
experience also a plus. · Experience with Agile development methodologies is
desired. · Ability to manage multiple projects and tasks, prioritize work and
deliver software projects on time and within budget. · Has mastered
engineering skills in field and easily applies knowledge to determine and
develop an approach to meet objectives. Resolves a wide range of issues in
creative ways. · Demonstrates good judgment in selecting methods and
techniques for obtaining solutions. Work requires imaginative, thorough and
practical solutions to a wide range of problems. · Ability to communicate
effectively across the function and often across organizational boundaries, or
with customers We are proud to be an Equal Opportunity Employer including
protected veterans and individuals with disabilities. CRAY Inc. is an
Affirmative Action, Equal Opportunity Employer. As part of our standard hiring
process for new employees, employment with CRAY will be contingent upon
successful completion of a comprehensive background check. __ONSITE - SEATTLE
my email: gmastel@cray.com

~~~
cosinetau
Hi Cray, please see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/formatdoc](https://news.ycombinator.com/formatdoc)

It is very hard to read your submission, which includes "strong written
communication skills." Happy New Year!

------
rickpastoor
Blendle ([https://blendle.com](https://blendle.com)) | Utrecht, the
Netherlands | Full-time | On site

Our goal is simple: build a better way for everyone to enjoy and explore
journalism, while creating a sustainable businessmodel for journalists at the
same time.

We’re backed by NYT, Axel Springer and NIKKEI, live in the Netherlands and
Germany and in beta in the US, and have over 1,5 million users worldwide.

You can find open positions here:
[https://blendle.homerun.co/](https://blendle.homerun.co/)

Currently, we’re looking for an iOS Engineer to join our team. You can read
more about it here: [https://blendle.homerun.co/ios-
developer/en](https://blendle.homerun.co/ios-developer/en)

Looking forward to hear from you. If you have any questions, feel free to
email me at rick@blendle.com.

------
uber1geek
Hmlet | Mobile Developer (Android/iOS) | Singapore | Full-time |
[https://hmlet.com](https://hmlet.com)

We’re looking for Android and iOS developers to work on mobile applications
that will be used by our community members. We want someone with strong
technical skills and creativity; someone who enjoys solving tough problems and
working with new technologies. This person should not be shy about sharing
their ideas and be obsessive about user experience and beautiful code.

You will be part of the Mobile Engineering team whose mandate is to develop
new products and platforms for Hmlet. Mobile Engineering’s aim is to build
interactive experiences at all touch points of a consumer's journey whether
before, at, or after onboarding.

Experience with cross-platform development (flutter) is a plus.

If you are interested, hello me on -> zaid at hmlet com

* Singapore Nationals and PR holders preferred.

------
ropiku
Coinbase (YC S12)| Cryptocurrency and Payments Engineering | San Francisco,
Chicago, London | Full-time | Onsite & Remote

At Coinbase our vision is to bring more innovation, efficiency, and equality
of opportunity to the world by building an open financial system.

We’re looking for people to join our Payments Engineering team. Payments team
is one of the most mission-critical engineering teams at Coinbase and is in
charge of connecting our products with a wide variety of blockchain networks
in a reliable, secure, and extensible way. In this role, you’ll be at the
center of the team that connects the world’s largest crypto exchange to new
assets and integrate new fiat payment rails to the Coinbase platform.

Questions or want to say hi? Reach out to us directly:
namrata.ganatra+hn@coinbase.com

Here are some projects that you will be working on:

1)Integrating with cutting-edge Blockchain networks to add new Crypto assets
on the platform

2) Scaling our real-time payments-processing platform that millions of users
across the world rely on every day.

3) Building microservices for transactions processing and integrating with
payment processors for international expansion

4) Implement self-correcting and fault-tolerant systems to provide reliability
over unreliable providers.

5) Provide real-time balances and positions for accounts on the Coinbase
platform

Tech Stack: Ruby, Rust, Java, GoLang, Postgres, Distributed systems, MongoDB,
Redis, Docker

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/coinbase](https://www.keyvalues.com/coinbase)

See openings here [https://coinbase.com/careers](https://coinbase.com/careers)

------
cevans
Root | Columbus, OH | Full-time | Onsite | $80k-$150k
|[https://joinroot.com](https://joinroot.com)

Root is a car insurance carrier, like GEICO and Progressive. We use data
science and technology to identify and insure good drivers, reducing insurance
premiums for good drivers as a result. Our core product is a mobile
application that we sell insurance our insurance through. We utilize sensors
within the phone to track driving performance and then offer a quote priced
based off of that driving performance.

We're focused on becoming a national insurance carrier and are now live in 22
states.

We raised a $180M in VC with our most recent round carrying a $1B valuation
with it. We're looking to hire more engineers to join us in building Root

Tech stack involves Ruby / Rails and Javascript / React Native.

Email us at chris.evans@joinroot.com to apply and we'll respond to you
promptly.

------
whitperson
Senior Backend Engineer | New York, NY |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Senior Site Reliability Engineer | New York, NY |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Senior Software Engineer | New York, NY |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Senior UI Engineer | New York, NY |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Partner Integrations Engineer | New York, NY |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Director of UX | New York, NY |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Sailthru is one of the fastest growing SaaS companies in NYC. Our retail and
publishing customers are among the largest organizations worldwide and they
use our platform to provide a connected customer experience across email, web
and mobile. We use data science to drive predictive marketing. We're a
technology team that...

...is composed of small collaborative teams across engineering, data science,
data platforms, and ops

...solves challenges that make a real impact on the day-to-day operations of
our 400 customers

...scales our platforms to handle billions of monthly inbound and outbound
messages

...works in a leading-edge, technology-focused environment

...and makes significant contributions to the scalability of our technology
and has a voice in the direction of our product and operations

Sailthru Careers Page: [https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

------
bertdavid
Benzinga | Detroit, MI | FULL-TIME | ONSITE | REMOTE |
[https://pro.benzinga.com](https://pro.benzinga.com),
[https://benzinga.com](https://benzinga.com) A financial media company at our
core, we're high-energy, focused on our users and our product. We reach over 2
million uniques and 200 million impressions / month.

Seeking people who love to code, design, move fast and get shit done: the
hustlers of this world that know their stuff.

* (Sr) Frontend Engineers (React, Redux, ES6)

* (Sr) Backend Go & DevOps Engineers (Golang, Kubernetes, Python/Django, Java, MongoDB, PostgreSQL, Kafka, ...)

* Designer (UI/UX for our applications, modern web presence and brand consistency)

Apply at [http://jobs.benzinga.com](http://jobs.benzinga.com) or mail me
(bert@benzinga.com) with any questions.

------
Elof
StackPath | Software Engineers (Go, Python, C++), Network Engineers, Product
Management | Dallas, TX (onsite) - Winter Park, FL (onsite) - Remote for
certain positions

StackPath is a platform of secure edge services that enables developers to
protect, accelerate, and innovate cloud properties ranging from websites to
media delivery and IoT services. With an innovative global edge network
infrastructure, StackPath delivers enterprise-grade security and performance
in a frictionless, on-demand platform with cloud-scale control and
flexibility. More than one million customers, including early-stage and
Fortune 100 companies, use StackPath services. StackPath is headquartered in
Dallas and has offices across the U.S. and around the world.

[https://www.stackpath.com/company/careers/](https://www.stackpath.com/company/careers/)

------
coffeefirst
The Atlantic | Experienced Front End Developers | DC or NY | Onsite

We like build a fast news site to deliver world-class journalism.
HTML/SASS/ES6/Gulp and we're getting into decoupled Express services, Service
Workers, Design Systems, etc.

You can read about some of our work on our product blog.
[https://building.theatlantic.com/](https://building.theatlantic.com/)

Lead Front End Developer
[https://atlanticmedia.applytojob.com/apply/b6ZvfSoePV/Lead-F...](https://atlanticmedia.applytojob.com/apply/b6ZvfSoePV/Lead-
Front-End-Developer)

Senior Front End Developer
[https://atlanticmedia.applytojob.com/apply/EfTMcPw1rG/Senior...](https://atlanticmedia.applytojob.com/apply/EfTMcPw1rG/Senior-
Front-End-Developer)

------
Inversechi
GetYourGuide | Multiple Positions | Berlin & Zurich | ONSITE, VISA +
Assistance

GetYourGuide’s online marketplace for tours, tickets, and attractions helps
people find the most exciting experiences worldwide. Using technology to
change the way travellers find and book activities to do, and explore their
destination.

We are a customer focused data driven company and are ramping up our
engineering capacity. To find out more about how we work and what we get up to
visit [https://inside.getyourguide.com/](https://inside.getyourguide.com/).

Looking for: Android Engineers | Data Scientists | Data Analysts | Data
Engineers | DevOps | Front-End Engineers | Back-End Engineers | Marketing Tech
Engineers | Product Managers

Find more about us and the job openings on our career page
[http://grnh.se/qmkt7n](http://grnh.se/qmkt7n)

------
lgenius
LabGenius | London, UK | Onsite |
[https://www.labgeni.us](https://www.labgeni.us)

LabGenius has developed EVA - an autonomous AI-driven evolution engine for the
discovery of high-value protein components. The company uses its cutting edge
technology to develop new biological products in partnership with world
leading multinationals. LabGenius is based in Central London and run by a
passionate team of synthetic biologists, data scientists and engineers.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/labgenius](https://www.keyvalues.com/labgenius)

Here are our open roles:

\- Machine Learning Engineer:
[https://labgenius.workable.com/j/07D0109F4C](https://labgenius.workable.com/j/07D0109F4C)

Tech Stack:

\- GCP

\- TensorFlow

\- Keras

\- scikit-learn

------
mhuber
Panopta | Onsite in Chicago | Full-Time | www.panopta.com Panopta is a SaaS
infrastructure monitoring tool for companies to monitor their entire stack -
behind the firewall, on-server, and externally. We're funded, profitable, have
fun, and like making ourselves better.

Openings: \- Senior Developer:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/panoptacom/view/P_AA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/panoptacom/view/P_AAAAAAFAAC-
Gq9rJbnxT6L) \- Developer:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/panoptacom/view/P_AA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/panoptacom/view/P_AAAAAAFAAC-
LuphQuKQ1ta)

Tech Stack: Google Cloud, Python, Redis, MySQL, InfluxDB, Vue.js, Celery,
Tornado, and Kafka

------
swimmadude66
Steady | Web Engineer | Full-Time | Atlanta, GA | ONSITE

Steady is looking to hire at least one more web engineer, so that I can take a
vacation occasionally. At Steady, we aim to be the advocate for persons
needing supplemental income. We have a job board focused on part-time, shift,
and seasonal work, a benefits marketplace to help stretch your hard-earned
dollar, and an income tracker to help you figure out what's working best. We
are looking to grow these features and add even more, and you could help us!

Our webapp stack is Angular 6 (7 soon), Express/Node, and SCSS for styling,
all communicating with a C# WebAPI business logic API layer.

Check us out at [https://steadyapp.com/about](https://steadyapp.com/about) and
if you are interested, send a resume to ayost (at) steadyapp.com

Come work for Atlanta's next startup unicorn, and help us help people.

------
BlindData
BlindData | Software Engineer | New York | Full-Time | $100k-150k

BlindData discovers the most talented software engineers in the country
through our groundbreaking assessment platform and matches them with the best
home. Get recognized, hired and rewarded.

About the role:

-Collaborate with our testing problem contributors to author, edit and deploy coding challenges on our platform.

-Constantly enhance platform performance and help scale our system as we grow.

-Create experiences for app and web environments.

-Partner with Lead Developer and CTO on various projects.

-Manage individual project priorities, deadlines and deliverables.

-Maintain and iterate on company website and overall user experience for candidates and partners.

-Work on a small, agile and growing team to help us build out the business and expand our user base.

Applicants should be highly skilled in at least one of Python, C++, Java and
PHP. We are a small but growing company looking to hire top technical talent.

If you are interested in applying, please email info@blinddata.com

------
tmaly
Interactive Brokers | Compliance Technology Programmer | Greenwich CT | Full
Time | Onsite | www.interactivebrokers.com

This is a great opportunity for someone looking to break into the Fintech
industry. We are a small technology group seeking a self-starter that enjoys
the craft of coding and developing innovative solutions. The ideal candidate
is someone who can communicate well with the business side and take a project
from conception to a finished project. We offer mentorship from seasoned,
senior developers. Our offices are a short walk from the Greenwich Connecticut
train station, which is a 45 minute ride to New York City.

Apply Online Here: [https://careers-
interactivebrokers.icims.com/jobs/1806/progr...](https://careers-
interactivebrokers.icims.com/jobs/1806/programmer---compliance-technology/job)

------
mickael_mas
Symaps.io | Full stack | Paris, France | Full Time | Onsite | Compensation
based on profile | VISA Symaps.io is a fast-growing tech startup located in
Paris, Station F : it's an AI application that finds the best location for
your business (restaurants, stores, etc.), based on profitability. It's
currently used by clients in the EU, Switzerland, Korea and Taiwan, incl.
Tesla and Décathlon. We just closed a 700K seed round and several clients
contracts, and are urgently looking for passionated peoples to strengthen our
team of 6 peoples (incl. 3 full time engineers).

Esp. we're hiring 2 full stack engineers. Our stack : Python, React, Scikit-
learn, Kubernetes, Elastic, PostgreSQL / PostGIS.

More details here :

[https://jobs.stationf.co/companies/symaps-
io-1](https://jobs.stationf.co/companies/symaps-io-1)

------
Cyranix
Hazel Analytics | Full-Stack/Front-End Software Engineer | Seattle, WA |
ONSITE | $100K - $160K + 0.05% - 1% equity (DOE) |
[https://hazelanalytics.com](https://hazelanalytics.com)

Hazel Analytics is a fast-growing technology startup founded in 2014. We pair
the largest food safety inspection database with powerful analytics tools and
solutions for Fortune 500s and leading organizations in the restaurant,
financial services, government, and education industries. Hazel is also the
proud recipient of Jack in the Box's 2016 Food Safety Innovation Award.

We are profitable and privately-held (i.e. no VC investors), which means your
equity is worth something from day one, and you’ll be able to make a direct
impact on the company's strategy and execution.

We're currently seeking experienced full-stack or front-end software engineers
to continue growing our engineering team. Our tech stack is predominantly
Python (Flask), JavaScript (transitioning from Angular 1 to React), and
PostgreSQL, with Docker and Google Cloud featuring in our infrastructure. The
team operates in an agile manner, keeping processes to a minimum and enabling
engineers to stay focused on their work. We're especially interested in people
who are eager to mentor junior engineers and who have past experience in data
science, a devops focus, React/Redux experience, or UI/UX skills.

Apply here:

Full-stack: [https://jobs.lever.co/hazelanalytics/7c4ae7ec-
ed3f-45cf-b2e9...](https://jobs.lever.co/hazelanalytics/7c4ae7ec-
ed3f-45cf-b2e9-0a8146b89840?lever-origin=applied&lever-
source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Front-end:
[https://jobs.lever.co/hazelanalytics/d2df0869-51e3-4e92-9136...](https://jobs.lever.co/hazelanalytics/d2df0869-51e3-4e92-9136-78ca3077c2cb?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

------
mosdl
Dremio | [https://www.dremio.com](https://www.dremio.com) | Santa Clara, CA |
ONSITE

Full Stack Engineer | Front-end Engineer

One of the biggest pain points when working with Big Data is that the data is
stored across multiple sources and data warehousing is expensive and doesn't
allow you to work on the data easily. At Dremio we are solving this by
offering a Data as a Service platform - allowing analysts and data scientists
to work with large sets of data no matter where and how they are stored.

We heavily contribute to and use several open source projects like Apache
Arrow to achieve this and are hiring engineers. We are looking for both front-
end engineers and full-stack engineers (we use Java on the backend) to help
grow our product.

[https://www.dremio.com/careers/](https://www.dremio.com/careers/)

------
bmleon2002
Doctible | San Diego, CA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://www.doctible.com](https://www.doctible.com) | Ruby on Rails (70%) &
.NET (30%) | 2-4 years experience Doctible is an innovative healthcare
technology company and our mission is to help healthcare providers be
efficient and profitable using technology. Our products are all built
internally by a brilliant team of Product members and engineers.

We're searching for a motivated junior to mid-level Full-Stack engineer to
join us in our Sorrento Valley office, to work across our entire platform,
from customer-facing web apps to third-party systems & services. Some of the
technologies we work with: Ruby on Rails, React, C#.

Detailed Job Description: [https://www.doctible.com/full-
stack](https://www.doctible.com/full-stack)

------
mgr86
Human Relations Area Files (HRAF) | New Haven, Ct | Digital Services Associate
| ONSITE | [http://hraf.yale.edu](http://hraf.yale.edu)

The Human Relations Area Files (HRAF) is non-profit membership organization
affiliated with Yale University. Founded in 1949, HRAF is cooperative in
nature and international in scope, collecting, organizing and distributing
information of significance to the natural and social sciences and the
humanities. The mission of HRAF is to promote understanding of cultural
diversity in the past and present. To accomplish this mission the Human
Relations Area Files produces and distributes scholarly resources for research
and teaching, and supports the conduct of original research on cultural
variation. HRAF has its own building about a mile from the main campus and
with a small staff we emphasize both flexibility and teamwork

We are seeking candidates to join our IT team for a full-time or part-time
position to participate in a team responsible for a range of activities
required for producing, processing and distributing digital resources that
relate to understanding cultural and social life of people in the past and
present. Candidates must be flexible and learn skills as needed. At
application, candidates should have experience in some of the activities
required in our overall digital operations, including coding in a number of
computer languages, production support tasks related to document development
in an XML environment, design and implementation of services, implementing web
interfaces on both the server and client side, documentation, creating unit
tests for existing and new code, identifying, documenting and fixing bugs, and
participating in team discussions relating to production and design and
implementation of new capabilities.

More Information: [http://hraf.yale.edu/announcing-immediate-opening-at-hraf-
fo...](http://hraf.yale.edu/announcing-immediate-opening-at-hraf-for-digital-
services-associate/)

------
hungryblank
Contentful | [https://www.contentful.com](https://www.contentful.com) |
Berlin, Germany | full time | (VISA)

Contentful is Content Infrastructure for modern applications.

It allows you to create, edit & manage content in the cloud and consume and
distribute it anywhere via API.

We raised our Series D lead by Sapphire and Salesforce ventures
[https://goo.gl/KnJKHq](https://goo.gl/KnJKHq)

We are looking for a VP of engineering and other key positions in our Product
Development organization.

If you want to work in a company that works within the modern stack ecosystem
(TypeScript, GraphQL, Kubernetes, Serverless) just get in touch. We have
several positions open in Berlin, Germany or in SF USA
[https://www.contentful.com/careers/](https://www.contentful.com/careers/)

------
jeremiemv
Project Rōnin | Engineers | San Mateo, CA | ONSITE |
[https://www.projectronin.com/](https://www.projectronin.com/)

We have an opportunity to truly impact the lives of millions of patients with
our intelligent care system. To do that, we are building a team that is
passionate about providing service to others in the best way we know how -
creating life-altering software. With real-world data, real-time symptom
management leveraging machine learning and a tool for clinicians to quickly
and intuitively view and restructure patient information, our platform is
allowing for truly individualized care for every patient.

You’d be one of the first engineers, working on the foundation of the product,
building it from scratch! We’re building a service-oriented architecture with
Ruby on Rails, React, Python, MySQL, Kafka, Heroku, Oracle, Docker, Kubernetes
(and React-Native). The API server will interact with the oncology interface,
the patient facing mobile applications as well as our data science tier.

Apply here:

 _Senior Software Engineer_
[https://jobs.lever.co/projectronin/850e9dc0-cde6-4c61-aee7-0...](https://jobs.lever.co/projectronin/850e9dc0-cde6-4c61-aee7-07c37060b292?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

 _Senior Front End Engineer_
[https://jobs.lever.co/projectronin/e28583e9-cd13-4447-b24d-6...](https://jobs.lever.co/projectronin/e28583e9-cd13-4447-b24d-64014f79ffb7?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

 _Data Engineer_
[https://jobs.lever.co/projectronin/ff993c82-5be6-4f43-b7cc-0...](https://jobs.lever.co/projectronin/ff993c82-5be6-4f43-b7cc-0d88e5f7cf2e?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

or send us an email to hiring@projectronin.com

------
seyeong_aws
AWS Managed Services | Sydney, Australia | Onsite | Fulltime

If you're interested in becoming a part of a highly skilled team building
software to support AWS adoption by the biggest companies in the world then
get in touch with me!

My team is building software to help large enterprise customers move into the
AWS cloud. We're going big in 2019 and are looking for smart engineers to help
us -let me know if you're interested!

[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/714263/systems-
development-e...](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/714263/systems-development-
engineer-windows) [https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/600728/software-
development-...](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/600728/software-development-
engineer-ams)

Email me at cjjeong@amazon.com

------
jhaile
Sideqik | Software Engineers | Full-Time | Atlanta, GA | ONSITE

Sideqik is a fast growing social marketing company looking for top-notch
engineers to join our team. We use Natural Language Processing and Machine
Learning, analyzing massive amounts of social content to help brands identify
the influencers their customers trust, track market trends, and measure the
impact on their brand. We also have a beautiful front-end with plenty of data
viz. Our customers include some of the world’s best brands like Coca-Cola,
NVIDIA, Logitech, Universal Music, Turner, CNET, Under Armour, P&G and more.

Our stack is Ember.JS/ES6 (frontend), Ruby/Rails/Grape (API), Scala/Akka
(backend), PostgreSQL/Mongo/Elasticsearch (data).

Check us out at [https://sideqik.com](https://sideqik.com) and email
jointheteam (@) sideqik.com to learn more.

~~~
loisaidasam
Just a heads up that [https://sideqik.com](https://sideqik.com) without the
`www.` prefix is insecure

------
siftedeu
Sifted | Full stack web | London, England | Full time | ONSITE | sifted.eu

Sifted is the Financial Times-backed new media platform for Europe’s startup
community. We want to be the essential, trusted and independent resource for
those in Europe’s startup and tech world.

We're building a publishing platform and community engagement tools for
startups across the continent and we're looking for a pragmatic generalist
developer to join the team. Experience with Ruby and JavaScript (React) are
nice to have, but more important are appreciation for TDD, code review and
continuous integration.

We're based in the FT’s office on Southwark Bridge and get all the advantages
of a big office (excellent canteen, showers, bike parking etc) but as a small
independent team we work flexibly (including working from home).

If you're interested please write to jobs@sifted.eu including a CV and a note
about yourself.

------
fulcrum8s
Fulcrum GT Startup Camp | Chicago | Onsite | 13 Wk Summer Paid Internship

startup.fulcrumgt.com

Fulcrum Labs is looking for motivated individuals to participate in its
innovative summer internship program—Startup Camp. The program is for self-
starting, ambitious, and empathetic students, recent graduates, and young
adults looking to work extremely hard in exchange for experience in the
ideation, planning, and execution of disruptive technology businesses. Whether
a designer, business person, or technologist you will work closely with a
diverse set of peers to initiate and implement a project that will be pitched
to, critiqued and approved by Fulcrum’s senior management team, outside
executive advisors, mentors, and investors.

Fulcrum's Startup Camp internship recruits college students from top tier
schools for the following 4 roles: 1\. Engineering 2\. Product Owner 3\. UX
4\. Graphic Designer

Housing provided.

------
geekjock
Pull Reminders | Ruby on Rails developer | Boulder, CO | REMOTE | Part-time |
[https://pullreminders.com](https://pullreminders.com)

Pull Reminders helps teams stay on top of GitHub code reviews through
automated Slack reminders and metrics. If you've ever been backed up on pull
requests or needed to nag people about code reviews, you're familiar with the
problem Pull Reminders solves. Pull Reminders launched in early 2017 and is
currently used by over 800 companies. Right now the company is just me (Abi)
but I'm looking to hire someone early this year to help.

The tech stack is primarily Ruby on Rails, Postgres, and Heroku. Some Docker
experience would be a plus. If you're interested please email
abi+hiring@pullreminders.com. Please be forewarned that I may be slow to
respond since there's just one of me.

------
kungfooey
Stratasan | Web Operations Engineer (Devops-ish) | Remote or Nashville, TN |
[https://stratasan.com/about/careers/](https://stratasan.com/about/careers/)

The Ops Engineer role at Stratasan has three primary functions: (1) Ensure the
security and stability of the Stratasan application (2) Monitoring and metrics
(3) Aiding the dev team with automated tests and continuous integration.

We’re always looking for ways to improve our stack, but we do already have a
fairly sophisticated operations stack that uses Python 3, Docker, AWS,
Terraform, ChatOps (via Slack), and Jenkins.

Full job description and apply:
[https://www.indeed.com/viewjob?jk=e4fd366e447b71b7&tk=1d07or...](https://www.indeed.com/viewjob?jk=e4fd366e447b71b7&tk=1d07orv6j1bad001&from=company)

~~~
kungfooey
(Noting that this is US-only.)

------
joshuanapoli
Cumulus | Software Engineer | Cambridge, MA | Onsite/Remote | Full-
time/Internship | [https://www.cumulusds.com/jobs-software-
engineer](https://www.cumulusds.com/jobs-software-engineer)

At Cumulus Digital Systems, our job is to build the Internet of Tools. We are
making industrial facilities safer, cleaner, and more productive by connecting
workers, tools, and data.

We are looking for software engineers that are passionate about frequently
shipping intuitive, quality products. You should have a startup mentality,
meaning the ability to rapidly pick up new required skills, and be proactive
when it comes to project execution. You also need a keen eye for design and
thoughtful user experiences. We use ReactJS, React Native, AWS Lambda,
DynamoDB, ASP.NET, UWP, Entity Framework and ASP.NET.

Reach out to us at software@cumulusds.com

------
ntenenz
MGH & BWH Center for Clinical Data Science | Boston, MA USA | ONSITE, Full-
Time, VISA

At the CCDS, we're applying machine learning to healthcare to improve patient
care and reduce inefficiency. Unlike most healthcare startups, we are embedded
within a hospital (two actually -- Mass General Hospital and Brigham & Women's
Hospital) giving us access to the clinicians and data we need to solve the
most important issues facing medicine today. And with support from Nvidia, GE,
and Nuance, we have the HW, translational expertise, and financial support to
execute on our mission.

We're hiring for multiple roles on our ML, SW, Product, Data Eng, and
Infrastructure teams. If interested, feel free to reach out (contact info in
profile).

For more info, visit [https://www.ccds.io/job-
openings](https://www.ccds.io/job-openings)

~~~
nravic
I sent you an email two months ago, and asked about a follow up last month
(after which I sent an email). So here's another follow up (with which I'll
also send another email) in the hopes that you see it. Would love to talk to
you about the kind of work you do, specifically with ML and how you use actual
clinical data

------
srosenberg
Forensiq ([https://impact.com/ad-fraud-detection/](https://impact.com/ad-
fraud-detection/)) | New York, NY | Software Engineers | Full-time | Visa |
Onsite Our small and highly-collaborative team is on a mission to empower
adtech/martech with analytics tools which prevent and measure fraud across
many channels. We tackle many challenging software engineering and algorithmic
problems. Our distributed platform processes TBs of data daily; handles high-
throughput request rates and low-latency response times while being highly-
available across the globe.

Email me directly if interested.

Stan Rosenberg VP of Engineering stan.rosenberg@impact.com |
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/scieneer/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/scieneer/)

------
jfountain2015
Vettery | New York | Onsite | Visa | Fulltime

Hate the job search? Vettery is fundamentally changing the way people hire and
get hired with our talent marketplace. Leveraging machine learning models that
track real-time data, monitor trends and predict hiring behavior, we’re able
to help companies grow their teams with more accuracy, speed, and
compatibility. We’re currently working with over 31,000 candidates and 15,000
companies of all sizes, ranging from Fortune 500 giants to startups based out
of co-working spaces.

We are looking for: Senior Full Stack Engineer Senior Back End Engineer Senior
Data Engineer Senior DevOps Engineer Lead QA Engineer Engineering Manager

Learn more & apply here:
[https://www.vettery.com/engineering](https://www.vettery.com/engineering)
Feel free to email me with any questions: jimmy@vettery.com

------
phlogisticfugu
Retina.AI Inc | Lead Data Scientist, Sr Full-Stack Web Dev, Full-Stack Web Dev
| Los Angeles, CA | fulltime, onsite

At Retina, we enable businesses to tell their own data stories. We use data
science and machine learning to predict the future buying behavior of
consumers, and the types of actions that businesses can take around those
predictions. These sophisticated models are then turned into digestible
strategic insights and actionable marketing segments.

Our founding team has led data science teams at Facebook and Paypal, built and
sold companies, and built the core tech behind several startups. We are
venture-funded and looking for the next few passionate team members who want
the opportunity to transform the world.

small team (under 10), competitive salary, pre-series A equity

[https://retina.ai/careers/](https://retina.ai/careers/)

------
acwatt
Gecko Robotics (YC W16) | Fullstack Software Engineer, Software Engineer, Data
Analyst | Pittsburgh, PA | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://www.geckorobotics.com/](https://www.geckorobotics.com/) At Gecko
Robotics, we do predictive maintenance inspections on tanks, boilers, and
other industrial infrastructure with wall-climbing robots. Every year, over
$100 billion is spent on industrial maintenance. Gecko has developed wall-
climbing robots that dramatically reduce downtime resulting in millions saved.
Our Toka series of robots is the first to climb and inspect boiler walls using
ultrasound transducers and an array of sensors and cameras. We raised a $7M
Series A round this fall led by investors like the Founders Fund, Justin Kan,
and Mark Cuban and are looking to rapidly grow our engineering team.

We’re looking for people to join our software team to help build an industry-
leading data processing and visualization platform that gives our customers a
comprehensive and interactive view of their industrial assets over time, as
well as a suite of software tools for advanced robot control systems.

We’re looking for people with experience in any of the following areas:

* Signal processing for ultrasound and other sensing technologies

* Computer vision

* Machine learning

* React.js / web development and design (UI/UX)

* Python (Django) / backend development

* 3D visualization and mapping libraries (Three.js, D3, etc.)

Tech Stack: Python (Bokeh, Django, Flask, Pandas), JavaScript, React, Google
Cloud Platform (GCP), Postgres, BigQuery

Apply for openings at
[https://www.geckorobotics.com/company/careers](https://www.geckorobotics.com/company/careers)

Also feel free to reach out to alex [at] geckorobotics. Would love to talk
more about new products for 2019.

------
voicedYoda
Next Health Choice | Software Engineer | Chicago, IL | Full-time | Onsite

Next Health Choice is a small startup with a mission to eradicate
inefficiencies in healthcare. Our current product focuses on Prior-
Authorization and Coverage Verification services. We provide customers with an
intelligent questioning and workflow system that learns from medical policies.

Join our small (but growing) team as we build more of our B2B portal and help
with initiatives into healthcare systems integration, data analytics, machine
learning, NLP and voice integration. Primarily Python and Django, your other
skills and experiences will be what is important for this adventure. We will
train the right candidate.

More info here:
[https://www.nexthealthchoice.com/jobs/engineering/](https://www.nexthealthchoice.com/jobs/engineering/)

------
einfach
AuptiX | Senior Software Engineers | San Diego, CA | Onsite | Full-time

AuptiX ([https://www.auptix.com](https://www.auptix.com)) is a thriving,
Silicon Valley VC-backed startup based in San Diego (Solana Beach). We're
building a transformative technology platform for SMBs that ship LTL freight —
a $40B market! Our vision is to create a platform and marketplace that
efficiently combines freight from multiple customers into multi-stop full
truckloads, and matches them with the most efficient carriers, thereby
avoiding terminals and hubs, and the damage and delays inherent to them.

Our team is made up of a small group of engineers who are passionate about
creating innovative solutions built with modern technology. As a member of
this team, your talent and expertise will influence the best practices, design
patterns, and technologies that we use to deliver the best experience for our
customers.

We hiring for three positions:

* Senior Web Software Engineer - [https://docs.google.com/document/d/1akzKOgn8SuRw0w2YpsGYBOqW...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1akzKOgn8SuRw0w2YpsGYBOqW7zkyAfTJXNoCh_zLEzc/)

* Senior Back-End Software Engineer - [https://docs.google.com/document/d/1B782FxHJpfvKqDm-1CgV1r5y...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1B782FxHJpfvKqDm-1CgV1r5yz3kJEfdI9fSSy49TsNU/)

* Senior Full-Stack Software Engineer - [https://docs.google.com/document/d/169MOJYL4rny92hHjpk8ziubf...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/169MOJYL4rny92hHjpk8ziubf848ErtKiJUc81GXWgOw/)

If you're interested, email your resume to david+hn@auptix.com or apply
directly at [https://angel.co/auptix/jobs](https://angel.co/auptix/jobs)

------
dewoods
Tackle | Full Stack Developer | Boise, ID | REMOTE |
[https://tackle.io](https://tackle.io)

Tackle builds a product that helps amazing software vendors like New Relic,
Pagerduty, and Druva take advantage of the AWS Marketplace. We are looking for
an experienced Full Stack Developer to help us expand our existing platform so
we can better serve our customers.

Stack Overview:

\- Infrastructure: AWS

\- Front-end: JavaScript / React / MobX

\- Back-end: Python / Flask / AWS Lambda / Zappa

The ideal candidate will be a self-starter who enjoys working independently
and has previous experience working on a remote/distributed team.

More information: [https://tackle.io/company/careers/software-
engineer/](https://tackle.io/company/careers/software-engineer/)

Email jobs@tackle.io to apply, founders will review every application

------
ellemjee
Knock.com | Front-end, Data/Platform backend, Senior QA, Machine Learning,
Backend Node.js | Full-time | REMOTE (in continental US) |
[https://www.knock.com/jobs](https://www.knock.com/jobs)

We are hiring to help build out product for our home trade-in platform.
Openings for front-end engineer (React/ReactNative), senior backend/data
engineer (Golang, Spark, Python), senior QA engineer (JavaScript), senior
machine learning engineer (TensorFlow/Keras, Python), and backend engineer
(Node.js)

Knock is an online home trade-in platform that uses data science to price
homes accurately, technology to sell them quickly and a dedicated team of
professionals to guide you every step of the way. Our aim is to make trading
in your home as easy as trading in your car.

See our website or email jobs at knock dot com.

------
cchio
Unit21 | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full-time |
[https://unit21.ai/](https://unit21.ai/)

Founding Engineer - Unit21 is hiring our first team of generalist engineers

\---

What we do:

Unit21's mission is to suppress organized crime by combating financial crimes
online. We build software for banks and fintechs to fight money laundering and
fraud. We're an all-technical team of three who just raised a large seed round
from a top-tier institutional and angel investors. Our team has published
O'Reilly books, spoken at dozens of conferences, worked at Google, LinkedIn,
and studied at Stanford, UPenn.

We're only about 6 months old but have already shipped beta products to a
handful of paying enterprise customers, with many more in the pipeline.

\---

Tech stack: React/GraphQL, Python/Flask, Spark, Kafka, Terraform, Postgres

Reach out to me directly with questions - clarence at unit21 dot ai

------
historian1066
Tundra.com | Frontend, Backend, Fullstack | Zurich, Switzerland & San
Francisco | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://www.tundra.com](https://www.tundra.com)

At Tundra, we’re passionate about empowering small business. We're a venture-
backed startup attacking a big problem: how small businesses buy and sell
products. We take a first principles approach to building software in the
logistics, finance, and ecommerce domains. We're scaling quickly and growing
our team in both San Francisco and Zurich, Switzerland.

What we are looking for:

* Proactive, passionate and have the needed perseverance for creating great software in imperfect world

* Track record in scaling of complex software systems

Email us at careers@tundra.com or apply through AngelList:
[https://www.angel.co/tundra](https://www.angel.co/tundra)

------
ozzyoli
Caviar (part of Square) | Software Engineers | FULL-TIME | San Francisco, CA |
ONSITE, VISA TRANSFER | [https://www.trycaviar.com](https://www.trycaviar.com)

At Caviar, we believe that people should be able to order great food anywhere.
To make that happen, we're looking for great, hungry teammates who are excited
about building tools and delightful experiences for our restaurant partners
and diners.

Our stack includes: Ruby on Rails, React/Redux (Diners), Ember (Restaurants),
and AWS.

Roles we're hiring for:

\- Senior Software Engineer, Couriers & Logistics -
[http://smrtr.io/MVdm](http://smrtr.io/MVdm)

For more information about what it's like to work with us, visit:
[https://squareup.com/careers](https://squareup.com/careers)

------
bball14magic
Washington DC US Citizens Deloitte Technology Consulting High paid and low
risk jobs dealing with cloud and general technology consulting for the Federal
Government I love the job and help with getting people jobs on the side as a
hobby more or less. Recruiter: lsurike@deloitte.com Ask about jobs with CBO
(Core Business Offering). I have been here three years, they really take care
of people and seem to have a good long term strategy down.

Looking for: Agile Coach Appian Developer Business Analyst Cloud Architect
Cloud Engineer Database Administrator Data Engineer Data Warehouse Healthcare
Information Technology Java Developer Medicaid Systems Architect MMIS
Implementations MMIS Techno-Functional Analyst Oracle Developer Program
Analyst Program Manager SharePoint Developer Software Engineer System Engineer
SCRUM Master Tester

~~~
pydeveloper22
Hi, do you have any openings for Junior developers?

------
dblooman
DEPOP | Scala Engineers, Platform Engineers | London, Manchester | Onsite
Full-Time Remote

We are the social marketplace where over 12M people come to buy, sell and
discover unique items. Our mission is to empower creative minds by making our
platform the place for the most vibrant communities in the world.

With headquarters in London, spaces in LA and New York, we have a team of more
than 100 people dedicated to enhancing and developing the Depop experience for
our global communities. And we’re just getting started.

Depop is a rapidly scaling business. As our user base of over a million active
users continues to grow, we’re on the hunt for a Scala Engineer to join our
Tech team.

Apply here: [
[https://www.depop.com/about/jobs](https://www.depop.com/about/jobs) ]

Tech: Scala, Python, NodeJS, AWS, Kubernetes, Vault, Terraform, Kotlin, Swift

------
UnifyID
UnifyID | Redwood City, CA | Full-time | Onsite | Competitive |
[https://unify.id/](https://unify.id/)

UnifyID is building a revolutionary identity platform based on implicit
authentication. Our solution allows people to identify themselves in a unique
way that is extremely difficult to forge or crack. Best of all, we are doing
it in a way that respects user privacy.

Latest Announcements -
[https://unify.id/press.html](https://unify.id/press.html)

\- SXSW Security & Privacy 2017 Winner \- RSA Innovation Sandbox Unanimous
2017 Winner \- TechCrunch Disrupt SF Battlefield 2016 Runner-Up \- Stanford
StartX S15

Roles: \- Full Stack Engineer: [https://goo.gl/iQJKmt](https://goo.gl/iQJKmt)
\- Machine Learner: [https://goo.gl/N5ffVd](https://goo.gl/N5ffVd) \- Front
End Developer: [https://goo.gl/YPY1zo](https://goo.gl/YPY1zo) \- iOS Lead
Engineer: [https://goo.gl/nDJaHz](https://goo.gl/nDJaHz) \- Android Lead
Engineer: [https://goo.gl/TyF7YL](https://goo.gl/TyF7YL) \- Lead DevOps
Engineer: [https://goo.gl/N59nWX](https://goo.gl/N59nWX) \- Lead QA Engineer:
[https://goo.gl/KHVixZ](https://goo.gl/KHVixZ) \- Junior Mobile Engineer:
[https://goo.gl/JvrvpK](https://goo.gl/JvrvpK) \- Director of Product:
[https://goo.gl/9khDDc](https://goo.gl/9khDDc)

Excellent team, comprehensive benefits, great light-filled office, visa
sponsorship, exciting growth, and meaningful impact at this early-stage VC
funded startup.

Email: careers@unify.id

------
seebq2
Greenzie | Atlanta, GA | Robotics Software Developer | Full Time, Onsite |
[https://www.greenzie.co/robotics-software-
developer](https://www.greenzie.co/robotics-software-developer)

Greenzie’s mission is to free humans from repetitive outdoor labor. We’re
starting with the green industry: lawn mowing, turf maintenance, and
landscaping. We are hiring software roboticists who want to do applied
robotics, now. We build software to do real work.

As a candidate, you already: \- have Robotic Operating System (ROS) or Linux
Development Experience \- know C++ and Python well \- have mowed a lawn or two

We're the first startup out of the Atlanta Ventures Studio Portfolio, funded
and growing.

Follow our progress:
[https://twitter.com/getgreenzie](https://twitter.com/getgreenzie)

------
happyvalley
Jules | Fullstack Software Developer (Ruby, JS, DevOps experience) | Berlin |
Berlin or REMOTE | [https://julesdocs.com](https://julesdocs.com)

Jules is a fast and reliable version control system for text documents. It
brings the best version control features to non-technical users, in a simple
and easy-to-use way. Jules is currently in prototype stage and has received
great feedback during the demos.

You will be working on the full stack, from UI to backend performance. If you
are comfortable working in Ruby, if you like working with data structures and,
ideally, have a sound understanding of deploying a web app, I'd love to talk
to you. I'm working as a solo developer now. Let's talk and see if this is
either a hiring opportunity or a chance to become a member of the founding
team.

jan@julesdocs.com

------
apaugh
Recursion Pharmaceuticals | SLC, Utah | Onsite, full-time | We have raised
over $80M to apply machine learning to one of the most unique datasets in
existence - tens of millions of images of cells under a huge number of
biological and chemical perturbations, generated in our own labs - in order to
find treatments for hundreds of diseases. Our long term mission is to decode
biology to radically improve lives - we want to understand biology so well
that we can fix most things that go wrong in our bodies. Among other awesome
folks, Yoshua Bengio is one of our advisors, and helps our ML team come up
with novel ways of tackling these problems.

We’re looking for:

* ML researchers: Looking for a highly experienced senior/principal-level machine learning researcher who wants a challenging problem, lots of rich data, and knowledge that their breakthroughs will seriously help people. No bio background needed.

* Biologists, computational biologists, computational chemists, automation scientists, and drug discovery experts. [http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers](http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers) for more details and to apply.

Logistics: Salt Lake City, Utah. Hiking/running/biking is literally out our
back door, and it's half an hour to 6 ski resorts. Great pay, health
insurance, 401k, relocation assistance (onsite is required), equity, a top-
caliber team, and help make a massively positive impact. Happy to
sponsor/extend visas, but you need to already be authorized to work in the US
--we can’t handle the lottery at this stage.

Tech:

Data science: pydata stack (pandas, numpy, scikit-learn, matplotlib, bokeh,
tensorflow w/keras, etc), a cluster of GPUs for all your research ideas
Software engineering: python, clojure[script], javascript, go, react.js,
kafka, kubernetes (GKE), GCE, AWS Our team of 110 so far:
[http://www.recursionpharma.com/team](http://www.recursionpharma.com/team)

------
mattbee
BlueSky Education | Senior Software Engineer | Guildford, UK | Onsite | Full-
time

BlueSky is looking for its first in-house, full-time software engineer in
Guildford, UK.

Over 17 years, our pioneering team has made BlueSky the UK's leading
performance management tool in the field of education. BlueSky is a web-based
software product that drives professional development for tens of thousands of
teachers.

You will be our first in-house engineer. You will gradually take charge of
engineering practice that we've successfully contracted out for 17 years. In
the long term we will look to you to set standards for future engineers and
help recruit a larger team. There is the opportunity for this to become an
executive level role within 12-24 months.

Educators are our lifeblood here at BlueSky – we need you to care about their
careers as much as we do. Responsibilities

Responsibilities:

You'll be reporting to the Managing Director, Denise Inwood, who also designed
and specified the BlueSky software.

In the short term, you will need to take ownership of our 50,000 line Rails 3
code base and deliver improvements alongside our outsourcing partner.

You'll be stepping into a multi-disciplinary team of server, front-end &
database experts who are part of our outsourcing company, and will be a major
part of BlueSky for years to come. You'll build a working relationship with
their team, plan engineering work with them and manage a slow transition of
ownership.

More details and application instructions ->
[http://bit.ly/2M3FSe4](http://bit.ly/2M3FSe4)

(If you recognise my handle, you'll know this isn't my company - I founded
bytemark.co.uk and did lots of hiring of engineers over the years. Since
leaving Bytemark I'm helping BlueSky create their own engineering department,
and I'll be assisting with the recruitment process - this will the first move
of many!).

------
dzohrob
Chartable | New York, NY | Onsite or REMOTE in USA | Product engineer

Do you love podcasts?

Chartable's mission is to grow and serve the digital audio market, starting
with world-class tools for the podcast industry.

We believe in the power of podcasts. We founded Chartable after we started our
own, and we were surprised that there was so little data available to
podcasters. So we set out to fix that.

We intend to build a lasting, sustainable company that we love to work at. We
hope you'll join us.

Learn more about the company:
[https://chartable.com/about](https://chartable.com/about)

Apply for the Product Engineer role:
[https://jobs.lever.co/chartable/782f1de9-3877-4fca-
aafd-11bb...](https://jobs.lever.co/chartable/782f1de9-3877-4fca-
aafd-11bb1fe6715f)

Come be a part of the podcast revolution.

------
paulkoer
Senior Full-Stack Engineer | VISA Sponsor | €50K-€85K | On-Site | Full-time |
Munich, Germany

Smart Reporting is one of the world’s top startups in digital health. Our
mission is to enable AI assisted diagnostics for the benefit of doctors and
patients around the world. Already today, our award-winning software is used
by thousands of doctors and institutions, including some of the world’s
leading experts in radiology.

As a Senior Fullstack Developer, you will be an essential part of the rapidly
growing development team at Smart Reporting. You will bring your entire
experience to bear as we strive to build a high performance, high quality
cloud-based medical product for AI driven precision medicine.

Apply here:
[https://www.workable.com/j/51E3108EC5](https://www.workable.com/j/51E3108EC5)

------
mariagor
Butterfly Network | New York | | Full-time | ONSITE | VISA
|[https://www.butterflynetwork.com/](https://www.butterflynetwork.com/)

We believe that the most significant innovations of this decade will be the
result of technological advancements in medicine. Butterfly Network, Inc. has
raised >$350M to develop and commercialize a handheld, smartphone-connected
ultrasound probe powered by AI. Our first product, iQ, has received FDA
clearance and ships this year.

Butterfly Network is currently seeking:

iOS Engineer

Android Engineer

Machine Learning Software Engineer and Deep Learning Scientist

Data Engineer

Full-Stack Cloud Engineers and Technical Lead

Full Stack Engineer (SDK)

Software Engineer (Ultrasound)

Site Reliability Engineer

Front End Engineer

Product Designer and more!

Please contact me for more information at maria@butterflynetinc.com

And check our website:
[https://www.butterflynetwork.com/](https://www.butterflynetwork.com/)

------
zackbloom
Cloudflare | Product Manager | Austin, SF | Onsite | Fulltime

I'm looking for developer-focused product managers. We are building new
distributed compute and storage products with the goal of changing how people
build everything which touches the Internet, and need empathetic, technical,
and determined people who want to chart that course.

Cloudflare is a unique place to work where the Internet isn't just a playing
field, it's something we can improve and change. Our ultimate mission is to
help build the Internet we believe should exist in 2019 while maintaining the
compatibility the world needs with the systems and protocols designed in the
70s and 80s.

You don't have to already be a Product Manager. I'm also interested in
speaking with engineers who believe a role closer to product might be right
for them.

Reach out -> zack@cloudflare.com

------
katyborrowell
Borrowell | Security Operations Lead | ONSITE in Toronto | Full-time

Borrowell is a fintech company that’s building an exceptional team of high
performing, yet humble individuals who believe Canadians deserve more choice
when it comes to financial services.

As the Security Operations Lead you will be a key member of Borrowell’s
Engineering Team. You will own the security function and look to improve and
maintain best practices for the team.

You would collaborate with Data, Product, Design, Engineering and QA teams
across the company. One of our company values is "Love to Learn" and we want
someone to learn and grow with us and mentor other developers on their team.

Apply today:
[https://borrowell.workable.com/jobs/871672](https://borrowell.workable.com/jobs/871672)
borrowell.com/careers

------
flavor8
ExecVision | Multiple positions | Arlington | Full Time | Remote

ExecVision is focused on phone conversation analysis and AI assisted sales
coaching. We just closed a post-seed round, and are expanding our team. Our
stack is Kotlin / Python / Postgres / Elasticsearch / Tensorflow, on AWS.

Senior Software Engineer - [https://www.execvision.io/img/positions/Software-
Engineer-Pr...](https://www.execvision.io/img/positions/Software-Engineer-
Product_new.pdf)

Machine Learning Engineer -
[https://www.execvision.io/img/positions/AnalyticsMachine-
Lea...](https://www.execvision.io/img/positions/AnalyticsMachine-Learning-
Software-Engineer.pdf)

To apply, please email your resume to tech-careers@execvision.io.

------
mcsm2019
Cloud Security Practice Lead | Synopsys | Software Integrity Group | Remote

The Cloud Security Practice Lead must be able to deliver all of Synopsys’ core
service offerings and create Intellectual Property that leads in improvements
to existing core services but also results in new technical service
capabilities. You must be perceived as a subject matter expert in a technical
domain both within Synopsys and the IT industry. You are well published and
involved in speaking engagements at industry conferences globally.

[https://www.synopsys.com/company/synopsys-
careers.html](https://www.synopsys.com/company/synopsys-careers.html)

[https://www.synopsys.com/software-
integrity.html](https://www.synopsys.com/software-integrity.html)

------
thehazard
Textio | Seattle, WA USA | Full-Time | On-Site

Selected as Washington's #1 Place to work! At Textio, we're changing the way
people write. We predict how your writing will perform based on previous real-
world results from similar documents. We have some of the largest companies in
the world as customers, and we're hiring engineers across the board to help us
solve difficult problems. We have a tight-knit, friendly, and experienced
team, an incredible product, and a bright future.

Buzzwords for Keyword Searchers: AI, NLP, Machine Learning, ReactJS, SaaS

All Textio careers -
[https://textio.com/careers/](https://textio.com/careers/) Check out our team
- [https://textio.com/team/](https://textio.com/team/)

------
mkong1
GiveCampus (YC S15) | full stack (Rails) and front-end (React) engineers,
product managers | Full Time | DC, SF | On-site |
[https://www.givecampus.com/careers](https://www.givecampus.com/careers)

GiveCampus builds fundraising software for colleges, universities, and K-12
schools. The company is 4 years old, profitable, and serves more than 600
schools, including 30 of the Top 50-ranked colleges in the United States.
We're backed by Y Combinator and YC's CEO listed us among the 20 YC companies
that he expects to be a household name by 2020
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13896296](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13896296)).
You can read a bit more about what we do in The Washington Post
([https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-
point/wp/2016/04/1...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-
point/wp/2016/04/19/colleges-are-going-online-to-crowdsource-donations-and-
theyre-raising-millions)).

For engineering, we're looking for both full-stack (Ruby on Rails, Postgres)
and front-end engineers with at least 2 years of professional experience. Our
current team was previously with Facebook, Amazon, and Intel. We're looking
for people who like having ownership of the product, and can own the process
from idea to development to deployment and maintenance.

For product, we're looking for someone to drive innovation and execute product
initiatives across the company, working closely with the CTO and engineering
team. We want someone who will take ownership over the ideation, technical
development, launch, and measurement of success.

We're still a small team, so if you're looking to join a fast-growing startup
and have an immediate impact, please reach out to careers@givecampus.com with
a bit about why you're passionate about education, and a project you've
working on that you're particularly proud of.

------
taber
Intact Solutions | Multiple Positions | Berkeley, CA or Madison, WI |
www.intact.design

We're building fully-automated finite element analysis for the web. Think of
it like continuous integration, but for mechanical engineers. We're looking
for folks with interest in computational physics/engineering and a passion for
making complicated engineering problems understandable to users.

We are a spinoff of the University of Wisconsin, Madison, and much of our
technical hurdles are in turning novel research into production code. To that
end, we're looking to hire for three roles:

\- Research Scientist/Engineer

\- C++ Engineer

\- Javascript/WebGL Engineer

Full careers page here: [https://www.intact-
solutions.com/careers/](https://www.intact-solutions.com/careers/)

Feel free to reach out for more info: ataber@intact-solutions.com

------
aiouy
Shakepay | Montreal, Canada | Security Developer | Full-time |
[https://shakepay.co](https://shakepay.co)

Shakepay is the easiest way for Canadians to buy and sell digital currencies.
We're on a mission to create open access to building wealth.

We're hiring a security developer, you can learn more about our day-to-day and
what projects we're working on: [https://medium.com/shakepay/shakepay-is-
hiring-a-3rd-full-st...](https://medium.com/shakepay/shakepay-is-hiring-a-3rd-
full-stack-developer-in-montreal-dc22a8b347a6)

Apply here: [https://angel.co/shakepay/jobs/276911-security-
developer](https://angel.co/shakepay/jobs/276911-security-developer)

------
jibberia
Hypno | iOS, Full Stack Web, Creative Software Engineers | Fulltime | Onsite |
Brooklyn, NY or Los Angeles, CA | hypno.cam

We build technology for events, retail installations, and experiential
marketing where the common thread is the camera. We scale from small events
using our "off-the-shelf" tech to giant events with hardware fabrication,
programmed lighting, high-end cameras, robotics, projection, etc.

Here is a list of our current job postings:
[https://grnh.se/22fb2d282](https://grnh.se/22fb2d282) (disclosure: this link
tracks applicants so I may receive a small bonus for making a referral)

HN people will be interested in the iOS, Full Stack, and Creative Coder roles.
We're also interested in people with Android skills. Contact kevin@hypno.cam
with any questions!

------
pabloroman_
The Next Web (TNW) | Senior Back-end Developer | Full-Time | ONSITE
(Amsterdam, the Netherlands) TNW is an international tech media company. Our
site keeps more than 10 million people updated on tech's most fascinating
stories each month. We also organize TNW Conference in Amsterdam, one of the
most influential tech conferences globally. We are looking for a senior back-
end engineer at Index.co to help us build our data product Index.co, where we
track and analyze the movements of over 200.000 tech companies worldwide.

If you are a back-end dev or full stack engineer eager to work on a data
hungry product, check out our job offer and apply.

[https://thenextweb.homerun.co/tech-lead-indexco-
php/en](https://thenextweb.homerun.co/tech-lead-indexco-php/en)

------
emhartmann
Xactly | Denver, CO and San Jose, CA | Fulltime, Onsite

Named among the best workplaces in the U.S. by Great Place to Work six years
running, honored on FORTUNE Magazine’s inaugural list of the 100 Best
Workplaces for Millennials, and chosen as the “Market Leader in Incentive
Compensation” by CRM magazine, Xactly is proud to be disrupting the incentive
compensation market space. We’re building a culture of success and are looking
for motivated professionals to join us!

* Principal Data Platform Engineer - Denver, CO

* Senior Data Scientist - San Jose, CA

* QE Manager - Denver, CO

* SRE Manager - San Jose, CA

* Junior Quality Engineers - Denver, CO

* Systems Engineer - San Jose, CA

Stack: Java, Scala, React, Springboot, AWS, Hadoop, Spark, Selenium, Jenkins

Check out our careers page at
[http://www.xactlycorp.com/careers](http://www.xactlycorp.com/careers) or DM
me at ehartmann@xactlycorp.com

------
ultrasaurus
Sentry.io | SDK Ecosystem Product Manager | ONSITE Vienna Austria

Sentry is looking for a Product Manager to drive a core component of our tool:
pulling in stack traces and related information from all the most popular
languages. You’ll work side by side with our Vienna team to coordinate SDKs
for dozens of frameworks and languages to ensure that every developer has a
great experience, from Angular to Zend, from Ruby to Rust.

We build the leading tool for real-time crash reporting and tracking down
errors to their source. Every month, almost 1 million developers across tens
of thousands of organizations find the root cause of their errors faster
because of us. We have a great pedigree -- our

[https://sentry.io/careers/1485902/](https://sentry.io/careers/1485902/)

------
Coaleh
DriveWorks | Manchester (closer to Warrington), UK | ONSITE or REMOTE

We are currently looking for experienced and passionate software developers to
join our team. We are looking for people that:

\- Have 4 or more years professional experience (or just done a lot of code).
Quality is more important than quantity though.

\- Are able to be a little independent of guidance and think for themselves.

\- Can solve problems and explain their solutions clearly.

\- Will be excited to join us and will fit in with the team!

We are a close-knit development team and although small, we operate all over
the world and number one in our field in configuring 3D CAD. We have some
massive and exciting opportunities ahead of us.

We are working on greenfield cloud solutions at the moment (lots of fun!).

More info at:
[http://www.driveworks.co.uk/jobs/](http://www.driveworks.co.uk/jobs/)

------
JangoSteve
Genomenon | Senior Software Developer | Ann Arbor, MI | On-site

We're building a database of genomic information, called Mastermind, that
facilitates data curation and genome interpretation for diagnosis and
treatment on the clinical side, as well as for targeted drug discovery in
phramacogenomics.

Ideally, someone with full-stack experience would provide the most flexibility
in terms of responsibility, as we're an early-stage (funded) startup. We've
generated a very large database of genomic information which many are already
finding valuable, and we are growing and have customers, but we have lofty
ambitions and a large vision for what we can accomplish.

Experience with Python, Ruby, JavaScript, and Go is helpful.

[https://www.genomenon.com](https://www.genomenon.com)

Reach out to me at schwartz@genomenon.com.

------
marcusddubois
Reddit | Machine Learning Engineer | New York and San Francisco | Onsite |
Visa

Reddit is one of the most trafficked sites in the world that supports hundreds
of millions of users and thousands of communities.

Our team is still <500, so each engineer's impact is significant in helping us
continue to improve and innovate like no other time in our history.

We've just started a new engineering office in NY to work on our yield
optimization and ad relevancy efforts:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/reddit/jobs/1446347](https://boards.greenhouse.io/reddit/jobs/1446347)

We are still hiring engineers across the board in SF:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/reddit#.WHgOT7YrLUI](https://boards.greenhouse.io/reddit#.WHgOT7YrLUI)

------
etsimm
HealthPrize | Frontend Engineer | REMOTE or NYC, Norwalk, CT | Full-time |
[https://healthprize.com](https://healthprize.com)

At HealthPrize, we are changing the way people think about their medication
and their health! Our growth is being fueled by work with leading brands in
life sciences such as Abbott, Walgreens, and Gilead. Join the close-knit
engineering team that designs & develops our industry leading patient
engagement platform and work with us to measurably improve the state of
healthcare globally.

Platform Hypewords: React, Redux, TypeScript, Slate, Downshift, ...

Frontend Engineer:
[https://healthprize.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0fiwk?source=Hac...](https://healthprize.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0fiwk?source=Hac..).

------
chriskanan
PAIGE.ai | AI Engineers and Scientist | NYC | Onsite | Full time

At PAIGE.ai, we are a start-up using machine learning to make the world
better. We are creating algorithms that will revolutionize the clinical
diagnosis and treatment of cancer. We pair digitized pathology slides with
clinical notes and our machine learning algorithms to allow pathologists to
diagnose cancer faster and more accurately.

We're looking for AI Scientists and Engineers to join us. In this role you'll
be part of a team of world-leading experts in machine learning, computer
vision and pathology. You'll be working to save lives by improving the
accuracy of cancer detection, classification, and treatment outcome.

Recent graduates and PhD candidates who will defend soon are welcome to apply!

 _Requirements for AI Scientist Role:_

\- Highly motivated

\- PhD degree in computer science or related field

\- Publication record in venues such as CVPR, ICCV, NeurIPS, TPAMI, ICLR IJCV,
MICCAI, etc.

\- Strong Python coding skills, with expertise in deep learning for computer
vision

 _Requirements for AI Engineer Role:_

\- Highly motivated

\- BS or MS in computer science or related field

\- Strong Python coding skills, with expertise in deep learning for computer
vision

 _Key Responsibilities_ :

\- Work with our AI Scientists and Engineers to develop and assess deep neural
network models

\- Author top-tier journal and conference papers on your research at PAIGE.

\- Attend conferences to present your work.

In addition to our excellent benefits package, we provide competitive salaries
and stock options to our employees.

Learn more and apply at [https://paige.ai/careers](https://paige.ai/careers)

Email me with any questions: chris.kanan@paige.ai

------
petertb
GetAgent | Full stack web (javascript) | London, UK | Onsite | Fulltime |
[https://www.getagent.co.uk](https://www.getagent.co.uk)

GetAgent uses property sales data to objectively rank estate agents, allowing
homesellers to make an informed decision. We're growing 5x annually, driven by
a substantial TV advertising campaign.

This is an exciting job for anyone who wants to help develop a product that
aims to simplify homeselling - a hugely stressful process. We have a small
(but growing!) technical team so you would have substantial control (and
responsibility) very quickly.

Full job spec and apply here: [https://www.getagent.co.uk/careers/senior-full-
stack-dev](https://www.getagent.co.uk/careers/senior-full-stack-dev)

------
sirsebastian
Formant | Software Engineer {Golang, DevOps, ML, Video}, Developer Advocate |
San Francisco | Onsite, Full-time, Internships | Cloud infrastructure for
robots.

We're applying cloud-native technology and data infrastructure to robotics.
Our product suite provides data services (log ingestion, analytics, tracing)
and human-in-the-loop services (teleoperation, manual intervention, labeling)
for robots and other machines with visual and geometric sensor data.

Our technology stack includes Golang, Typescript, NodeJS, C++, React, React-
Native, k8s, ROS, industrial automation, and robot hardware.

[https://formant.io](https://formant.io)

Please apply at [https://angel.co/formantinc](https://angel.co/formantinc) or
with an email to people@formant.io.

------
mirandamon
Compass | New York, NY | Full-Time | Onsite |
[https://www.compass.com/](https://www.compass.com/) We are looking for mid-
level to senior-level frontend and backend candidates (tech-agnostic)! We use
a combination of:

-Angular

-React

-TypeScript

-Node

-Go

-Java

-Python

Come join a mature, mission-based startup that is aggressively growing and has
secured a sizable amount of funding. We are aiming to make our mark on the
real estate industry and would love your help in achieving that.

Check out our postings for senior backend engineers
([https://grnh.se/a1c0db041](https://grnh.se/a1c0db041)) and senior frontend
engineers ([https://grnh.se/6c80e5001](https://grnh.se/6c80e5001)) and if
you're interested, feel free to send any questions to
nathan.miranda@compass.com.

------
chandana91
Latch is looking for an iOS manager to lead our mobile team! As a Latch iOS
lead focused on connected devices, you will utilize Bluetooth Low Energy and
other communication protocols to seamlessly link our hardware devices to our
client apps and server software. You will refine and implement iOS APIs that
allow higher level code to access communication functionality in a simple
manner. These APIs are used to create features like simple device setup,
automatic data synchronization, and real time device coordination experiences.
This job is for Fulltime onsite employees in NYC.
[https://www.latch.com/careers/index.html?gh_jid=1034759](https://www.latch.com/careers/index.html?gh_jid=1034759)

------
rizz0
Poki — [http://jobs.poki.com](http://jobs.poki.com) | Amsterdam | Onsite |
Full-Time

Poki is an online playground with 30 million users around the world. With a
team of 25 we build a web game platform that helps game developers achieve
success, and brings fun games to kids of all ages around the world.

We’re a bootstrapped company where development, data and design come together.

We are looking for:

• Senior Golang Engineer - [http://jobs.poki.com/senior-golang-
engineer/en](http://jobs.poki.com/senior-golang-engineer/en)

• Senior Back-end Developer / DevOps Engineer - [http://jobs.poki.com/senior-
back-end-devops-developer/en](http://jobs.poki.com/senior-back-end-devops-
developer/en)

• Senior Front-end Developer - [http://jobs.poki.com/senior-front-end-
developer-1/en](http://jobs.poki.com/senior-front-end-developer-1/en)

• Medior/Senior Software Engineer - [http://jobs.poki.com/medior-senior-
software-engineer/en](http://jobs.poki.com/medior-senior-software-engineer/en)

• Senior Product Designer - [http://jobs.poki.com/senior-product-
designer/en](http://jobs.poki.com/senior-product-designer/en)

#Stack: Go, Node, React, Redux, Kubernetes, Docker, Microservices, Prometheus,
Google Cloud Platform. We believe in giving smart and creative people the
freedom and autonomy to do great work.

Apply: [http://jobs.poki.com](http://jobs.poki.com) Engineering & Culture:
[http://blog.poki.com](http://blog.poki.com) Website:
[http://poki.com/](http://poki.com/)

------
iflypropplanes
Attune | Full Stack Engineer, Platform Engineer, Frontend Engineer, Data
Scientist | NYC, Remote | Full-time

Attune (a joint venture between Two Sigma and AIG), is developing a new
platform to reduce the friction a small businesses experiences getting an
insurance policy. Today, this is a cumbersome process that can take weeks and
requires a business owner to answer dozens of questions to even get a quote.
We have a product in-market that can issue a policy in minutes by aggregating
external data to answer these questions for you. We're building an in-house
team to take on a $150B market opportunity. Be a part of a small group that is
committed to solving a big problem. Competitive salary plus equity available
to all employees.

Reach out to ebozeman@attuneinsurance.com if you're interested.

------
rvdb
Rentman ([https://www.rentman.io](https://www.rentman.io)) | Utrecht, The
Netherlands | Backend engineer | Onsite

At Rentman we build the tools that help event suppliers run their business.
Last year around 700.000 events where planned with our tool and we're looking
for people who help us scale our tech.

We're a small team (around 35 people, 10 tech) where we value a healthy
work/life balance.

Our stack is Angular,PHP,MySQL,Socket.io,Ionic,Docker,AWS. For this position
you'll mainly develop in PHP.

You will have the opportunity to contribute to all areas of our code base.

Details: [https://rentman.io/en/jobs/backend-
developer-11-2018](https://rentman.io/en/jobs/backend-developer-11-2018)

Apply by email: work@rentman.io

------
druml
Babylon Health | London, UK; Vancouver, BC; Austin, Texas | FULL TIME |
ONSITE, VISA |
[https://www.babylonhealth.com/](https://www.babylonhealth.com/)

Our mission is to provide an accessible and affordable health service in the
hands of every person on earth.

We are doing it by combining the ever-growing computing power of machines with
the best medical expertise of humans to create a comprehensive, immediate and
personalised health service and making it universally available.

We are currently hiring for positions in

* AI and Engineering

* Clinical Operations

* Business and Marketing

Please check the list of vacancies at [https://www.babylonhealth.com/careers-
hub/careers-hub/vacanc...](https://www.babylonhealth.com/careers-hub/careers-
hub/vacancies)

------
zeppelin_inc
Zeppelin | Sr. Android Engineer | Tokyo | ONSITE |
[https://open.talentio.com/1/c/zeppelin-
inc/requisitions/deta...](https://open.talentio.com/1/c/zeppelin-
inc/requisitions/detail/9843)

Happy new year!

Zeppelin has a small engineering team in Tokyo and we build Feelit, a video
news and entertainment app. There's an opening for a second Android Engineer
in our Tokyo HQ.

Feelit is a playground for our computer vision research like video
deduplication, visual understanding, video search, and content moderation.

We've got other open positions at our Tokyo HQ, please visit
[https://www.zeppelin.co.jp/join/](https://www.zeppelin.co.jp/join/) for more
details.

------
stavrospap
TileDB, Inc. | Full-Time | Cambridge, MA or REMOTE (US) |
[https://tiledb.io](https://tiledb.io)

TileDB is a disruptive technology for storing and managing enormous volumes of
structured data, adopting the best ideas from columnar and spatial database
research to support fast updates, compression, and interoperability with
scalable cloud object storage backends. TileDB efficiently stores data
generated from variety of domains (genomics, finance, imaging, geospatial,
etc) in a novel unified format as sparse or dense multidimensional arrays.
Users can store their data in a unified namespace, while being able to
efficiently access this data via a growing number of language APIs and
interfaces (C/C++, Python, R and SQL data engines).

TileDB, Inc. has raised $4M in seed funding over the past 18 months. We are
looking to aggressively expand our team. The new members of TileDB will help
us build out a solution to enhance cloud interoperability, bring scalable
computations to data stored in TileDB more easily, and improve areas such as
data consistency, access control and sharing on the cloud through a managed
service.

We currently have open positions in the following areas:

\- Backend / frontend / full-stack engineers (Vue.js / Go / K8s)

\- Experts in databases / database engines (C++ / Java / Scala)

\- Scientific programmers (Python, R)

TileDB GitHub organization: [https://github.com/TileDB-
Inc](https://github.com/TileDB-Inc)

TileDB has been featured on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15547749](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15547749).

Our headquarters are located in Cambridge, MA. The candidates must be US
citizens or permanent residents located in the US.

Apply today at [https://tiledb.workable.com](https://tiledb.workable.com) !

------
jasoncartwright
Potato | Bristol, UK | ONSITE | Programme Lead

Potato are a lead partner on a large scale, multi-year digital project to
create a state of the art, immersive experience based around an iconic and
globally recognised entertainment brand. We're hiring a Programme Lead to take
overall responsibility for the programme delivery.

[https://p.ota.to/jobs/programme-lead-
bristol/](https://p.ota.to/jobs/programme-lead-bristol/)

Other roles include Senior Django Developer in London and San Francisco,
Product Leads in Bristol, London and San Francisco - and a variety of design
positions across our locations, including a Design Lead in London.

[https://p.ota.to/jobs/](https://p.ota.to/jobs/)

------
rhartsock
Abstract | Software Engineer | San Francisco | Remote or Onsite | Fulltime

Wanna work for a diverse and inclusive company that puts people first? Here at
Abstract women represent a third of our employees, two-thirds of senior
leadership and half of our investor board. African American and Latinx
employees represent 20% of our company. LBGTQ+ people represent at 14% of our
company.

If you've got solid experience in Obj C, C++ or Go then reach out so we can
talk! We care more about your ability to learn and solve problems than your
specific language experience.

Details:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/abstract/jobs/4037890002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/abstract/jobs/4037890002)

Interested? Apply above or ping me at rob@goabstract.com

------
flyttalent
Flyt ( Just launched US) |Node.JS API|Remote , Client site|Full Time

Calling all graduate engineers, are you looking for a company where you can
work from home 2 out of 3 weeks, on client site anywhere in the US for the
other and be part of an amazing company that is rapidly growing?

Flyt provides the API platform that connects restaurants to delivery partners,
ordering platforms, point-of-sale systems and beyond. We enable concepts such
as Pay at Table, Delivery, Bar Tabs, Order at Table, Order and Collect, Table
Management, Digital Voucher Redemption and Food Ratings for well known brands
such as Uber Eats, Postmates, DoorDash, Facebook and more.

The Role We are looking for JavaScript/Typescript engineers who will play an
integral role in building out our integration platform and building the
connective tissue (integrations) between hundreds of POS systems, booking
systems, menu systems and more. You will be required to travel to site for at
least 1 month out of every 3 months (team of 3, 1 person onsite for each
integration), so if travelling around the USA and Canada for work sounds
amazing then this is the job for you.

Responsibilities To write integrations with 3rd party API’s and systems, tools
and packages in NodeJS and TypeScript, and to dive-in deep where required to
other technologies such as Go. To help design and further extend our Google
Protobufs which are a core part of how we communicate across our integration
platform.

We’re confident you’ll love working here if:

You want to get into the trenches with a collaborative team. You want to
contribute to architecture and deliver innovative software products. You like
to get stuff done, and you love working your way through a problem. You are a
continuous improver, you constantly push outside of your comfort zone. You
like to openly communicate, and willing to listen to peers

Please apply directly to our US CEO, at
[https://workable.com/j/B4CD621647](https://workable.com/j/B4CD621647) or
email your CV to B4CD621647@jobs.workablemail.com

------
EngageDC
Engage | Web Developer - Full Stack (PHP and WordPress) | Alexandria, VA |
Onsite | Fulltime | [https://enga.ge/](https://enga.ge/)

Engage is a full-service digital agency based in Alexandria, VA, right outside
of Washington, DC. We are 20 full-time employees that build digital solutions
for our clients who range from non-profits to fortune 500 companies. Our
creative team designs and implements stunning websites and we need a developer
to help us solve complex challenges, typically using WordPress/PHP.

Read the full job description and apply here:
[https://engagedc.theresumator.com/apply/pjtER7dRfx](https://engagedc.theresumator.com/apply/pjtER7dRfx)

~~~
pydeveloper22
Hi.. I'm very interested in applying but I have some knowledge of python
looking to brush up on some skills on Django would your agency be interested
in those skills in place PHP WordPress?

Also do you have a contact I could reach? If you like, feel free to reach me
at pydeveloper22@gmail.com

------
trevorb-cto
Plastiq | San Francisco, CA and Boston, MA | Onsite |
[https://www.plastiq.com](https://www.plastiq.com)

Plastiq is bill pay with benefits. Pay rent, taxes, even business supplies, to
skyrocket your rewards, simplify payments and use your working capital in the
ways that make the most sense for you. Plastiq is the only way to maximize
your cash on hand by allowing you to put virtually any expense on your credit
card.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/plastiq](https://www.keyvalues.com/plastiq).

Our open positions (We are hiring for the positions below in both San
Francisco and Boston):

* Lead DevOps Engineer: [https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/plastiqcom/view/P_AA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/plastiqcom/view/P_AAAAAADAABsKi0TxC4INPy?trackingTag=keyValues)

* Senior Software Engineer: [https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/plastiqcom/view/P_AA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/plastiqcom/view/P_AAAAAADAABsHXImngUJxUZ?trackingTag=keyValues)

* Senior Software Engineer - Test & Delivery: [https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/plastiqcom/view/P_AA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/plastiqcom/view/P_AAAAAADAABsKYGUCOVWXCx?trackingTag=keyValues)

* Software Engineer: [https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/plastiqcom/view/P_AA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/plastiqcom/view/P_AAAAAADAABsB7JQhSEnPDg?trackingTag=keyValues)

Tech Stack: JavaScript, Node.js, AWS Lambda, PHP, Java, MySQL

------
benjaminwai
Rightcheck | Mobile App Developer | Coventry, UK | FULL-TIME (Onsite),
CONTRACT (Remote OK (UK)) | rightcheck.io

We have successfully launched 'Rightcheck' \- a compliance solution for
businesses based on mobile technology. We are looking for a mobile app
developer preferably with both native Android and iOS experience to join our
growing team. We are based on the Coventry University Technology Park CV1 2TT.
You will be working on maintaining our existing mobile apps and delivering new
products/features. If you know how to solve the Android Camera API headache,
we'd especially like to hear from you.

Ideal experience/skill-set: Android (Java), iOS (Objective C, Swift)

How to apply: Please send your CV, including details of your current salary,
to m.andrews+hn@rightcheck.io

------
pveierland
Sevendof | Software Engineers | Trondheim, Norway | ONSITE, VISA, Full-time |
€50k-€65k | [https://www.sevendof.com/](https://www.sevendof.com/)

At Sevendof we develop a scalable drone platform that enables businesses to
use drones as a service, eliminating the burden of ownership and operation.
The platform consists of a network of long-range drones stationed in the field
that can autonomously perform missions such as inspection, mapping, delivery,
and search and rescue.

We are scaling up our team, and are now seeking the following:

\- Mission Coordinator Engineer

\- Full-stack Engineer

Further information and application:
[http://angel.co/sevendof](http://angel.co/sevendof)

Please contact me at per.magnus@sevendof.com with any questions.

------
jokecamp
NPR | DevOps Engineer and Administrator for Content Production | Washington DC
| Full-Time | ONSITE

Help make the radio shows make it to broadcast at National Public Radio.

The DevOps Engineer and Administrator for Content Production is primarily
responsible for managing, monitoring, and automating deployment and system
operations of a high-availability server infrastructure which facilitates
critical content production in a 24/7 newsroom.

Listing is at:
[https://recruiting.ultipro.com/NAT1011NATPR/JobBoard/af823b1...](https://recruiting.ultipro.com/NAT1011NATPR/JobBoard/af823b19-a43b-4cda-b6c2-c06508d84cf6/OpportunityDetail?opportunityId=687f4e9d-c5ee-4836-b3b8-4b93f4e76d9f)

and any questions to jkampschmidt@npr.org

------
Omnipresent
HealthStar Informatics | Software Engineers | Washington, DC | ONSITE / Remote
(U.S.) | [http://healthstarinfo.com](http://healthstarinfo.com)

Work full time (paid) on an Open Source project using Scala, Akka toolkit,
Kafka, Kubernetes, PostgreSQL, Cassandra, CQRS, and Microservices. We're
looking for a Scala/Akka developer with experience in Akka HTTP, Akka Streams,
Typed Actors, and Reactive Programming. We work on a system that requires
scalability and has an impact on mortgage/financial regulations.

Apply here:

[https://www.indeedjobs.com/healthstar-
informatics/jobs/87f5b...](https://www.indeedjobs.com/healthstar-
informatics/jobs/87f5be91488b462bed11)

~~~
pydeveloper22
Hi, do you have any openings junior developers/interns using Python and Linux?

------
rylo_hiring
Rylo | Full Stack Web | San Francisco | Full-time | Onsite

Rylo is a powerful little 360° camera powered by innovative software to create
larger-than-life, cinematic video in beautiful 5.8k resolution. It captures
everything around you with breakthrough stabilization technology. When you're
done shooting, simply connect Rylo to your smartphone and use the Rylo app to
easily edit and create a video you're proud to share.

We're looking for someone to help us design and implement a video and image
cloud service, which integrates with Web, Android, iOS and embedded clients.

More info here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/rylo/0f3b94c6-8693-47d6-a0e8-0ae69e9fa...](https://jobs.lever.co/rylo/0f3b94c6-8693-47d6-a0e8-0ae69e9fa835)

------
robocollab
Universal Robots | Boston, MA | Principal Software Engineer | Java | Full Time

Universal Robots is making robotics easier to use and more accessible than
ever before. By designing robots that can work alongside people, we are
finding innovative solutions to some of the most important manufacturing
issues facing businesses today. We’re leading the market in collaborative
robotics and looking for highly skilled engineers to take our success to the
next level.

Tech Stack: Java, Swing, OSGI, Guice, Linux, RxJava

LEARN MORE: [https://www.universal-robots.com/career/available-
jobs/?hr=s...](https://www.universal-robots.com/career/available-
jobs/?hr=show-job|38168?expandform=1&new=1)

QUESTIONS: saki@universal-robots.com (no recruiters)

------
jjpferg
CoinDesk | New York, NY | Frontend, Backend, FullStack | Onsite, Full-Time |
[https://www.coindesk.com](https://www.coindesk.com) CoinDesk is the number
one website in the hyper-growth world of blockchain & digital assets. We’re
committed to helping people understand the broader blockchain ecosystem
through our highly trafficked digital media site, our data products, and our
highly attended event series, Consensus.

We’re hiring for the following roles:

Sr. Frontend Engineer: [https://angel.co/coindesk/jobs/456185-sr-frontend-
engineer](https://angel.co/coindesk/jobs/456185-sr-frontend-engineer) \- You
will drive the frontend architecture of a new digital media experience seen by
millions of people every month.

Sr. Data Systems Engineer: [https://angel.co/coindesk/jobs/407391-senior-
software-engine...](https://angel.co/coindesk/jobs/407391-senior-software-
engine..). - You will build out data pipelines that ingest a variety of
heterogenous data related to the cryptocurrency ecosystem, as well API’s to
serve that data to power rich digital media experiences and the broader
development community.

Full Stack Developer: [https://angel.co/coindesk/jobs/259060-full-stack-
developer](https://angel.co/coindesk/jobs/259060-full-stack-developer) \-
Perfect role for a a developer with a few years of experience that wants to
accelerate their professional experience across our services and platforms
working on our digital media infrastructure and features.

Tech Stack: React / Redux / Express / node.js / docker / aws / elastic search
/ Kafka

Perks : Happy, Humble, Honest and Hungry colleagues, top-notch healthcare,
four weeks vacation, regular team events, competitive salaries. We’re
profitable and growing.

You can apply directly or e-mail at careers@coindesk.com to learn more.

------
vicpara
Nakhoda - Linklaters | London, UK | Fulltime | ONSITE | www.nakhoda.ai

Nakhoda builds tech solutions to linguistic problems in the legal field.
Sometimes using machine learning and NLP.

We hire: Mid-Senior Python Developers - to help us build robust, data
processing microservices. ML + NLP scientist - to help us advance our models,
data sets and explore new ways to learn legal linguistic data.
([http://bit.ly/2SC0o8a](http://bit.ly/2SC0o8a)) Junior-Mid ReactJS developers
- to help us build responsive, productive interfaces to our algorithms.
([http://bit.ly/2R42EIk](http://bit.ly/2R42EIk))

Reach out to us at victor.paraschiv@linklaters.com with "HNHIRING" as subject.

------
chriscal
Octopart | New York City, NY | Multiple Positions | Full Time | Onsite

Octopart (YC W07) is a search engine for electronic parts. Think Kayak, but
facilitating the growth of the Internet of Things (IoT). Every month, 900,000+
electrical engineers and part buyers use Octopart to find parts, research
pricing and availability, find datasheets, and select components for new
designs.

You'll be part of an entrepreneurial and supportive company whose employees
genuinely enjoy working together to overcome interesting challenges.

We use: Linux, Python, Go, MySQL, Elasticsearch, Looker, Redshift, AWS.

Open Positions: Director of Operations, Part Data * Product Manager

Contact: jobs @ octopart.com

Full position details and info to apply:
[https://octopart.com/jobs](https://octopart.com/jobs)

------
jgibson
Tesla | Interns | ONSITE | Palo Alto, CA, USA| VISA?

We're always hiring for pretty much any SW related roles (see the main
website), but I'm after a bunch of self-starter interns to work on some
projects we have coming up.

You'll get a single big-impact project over the course of your internship,
working a lot with the low-level vehicle software, which is a great hands-on
experience. Internships usually last 3-12 months, and can happen any time
during the year.

Its stuff I'd like to be working on myself but don't have the time.

Skills I'm looking for include Docker/k8s, python, rust, c, sql/postgres, web
services, maybe some front end (JS) work. You can email me directly at
<HN_username>@<company_name>.com, and I'll forward you on to recruiting.

~~~
jgibson
Note: Only email me if you are interested in the internship specifically!

------
appraisd-rw
Appraisd | London, UK | Front-end dev (VueJS) 1+ yr, Mid-level UX designer |
Onsite | Full-time or contract |
[https://www.appraisd.com](https://www.appraisd.com)

I am hiring a junior front-end dev with some experience of a framework such as
Vue, Angular or React to work with Vue in Typescript. Coaching provided. Full
time, onsite.

I'm also looking for a mid-level UX designer to help shape the future of our
product. Contract leading to perm? Mostly onsite.

I'm the founder of Appraisd, a small, rapidly-growing fun company developing a
system that aims to change and improve the way people are managed through
clever and simple design. We're bursting with ideas and need help implementing
them!

Contact me: roly.walter at appraisd.com. No agencies.

------
martyhu
Prodigy | [https://getprodigy.com](https://getprodigy.com) | San Francisco
ONSITE | Full-Stack Engineer, Director of Marketing, Recruiter & People Ops,
Product Support Specialist, Account Executive, VP of Sales, Sales Development
Representative, Head of Product

Prodigy is a venture-backed startup building the future for car buying. We've
been featured in Tech Crunch and Forbes 30 under 30 and have raised $5.4M to
date from top valley investors including SV Angel, 8VC, Battery Ventures, and
Crunchfund.

Apply here: [https://angel.co/prodigy/jobs/](https://angel.co/prodigy/jobs/).
If you have any questions, email me: marty@getprodigy.com.

------
rsyring
Level 12 | Full Stack Web Developer - Python, React, SQL | Louisville, KY |
REMOTE, SALARY:$75K-115K,
[https://www.level12.io/careers/](https://www.level12.io/careers/)

We have a openings for mid and senior level positions. Please see our website
for a very detailed job description written by a developer for developers. No
plain, repetitive, HR riddled job description here, we want you to know what
you are really getting into:

[https://www.level12.io/careers/](https://www.level12.io/careers/)

\- We have an engineering first culture. Good engineering principles and
strategy drives business development decisions, not the other way around.

\- We are not a startup. We are committed to steady and sustainable growth
that doesn't sacrifice engineering excellence or our people for numbers.

\- If you apply as instructed, we will give you a yay or nay response. No
black holes here!

\- We have a commitment to transparency and offer a “no surprises experience”
throughout the interview and hiring process.

\- We practice and preach sound development practices. You are likely to learn
and grow as a developer while working here.

\- You will have the option of working from home (US only) or our office,
whatever suits you best. Let’s make the most of our time and minimize
commuting when not necessary.

\- We emphasize work/life balance and adopt policies that make sure our people
don’t get burnt out. For instance, our PTO/Vacation policies are designed so
that you actually use them.

\- A commitment to Agile Principles while not being enslaved to any particular
methodology.

\- You are committed to automated testing of all the software you write (our
apps typically have 92%+ test coverage).

\- You recognize that there is a lot of idealism in the software development
community and are not disenchanted with the the day-to-day realities of
programming.

------
nwienert
Orbit | Frontend with some full stack | Onsite | Full time | React,
Typescript, Electron

Post-funding, pre-market startup, you are the first to join so this is ideally
a first-developer or even co-founder type role with appropriate
responsibility/equity depending.

Let's build a better app platform. To start, by focusing on companies'
knowledge based apps. Think: unified search, profiles, and company vocabulary.

But let's make it fun. Using a novel OCR engine we're realizing a leap in
computing: the augmented OS; Orbit understands every word on screen in
realtime (with <1% battery hit), uses new NLP to sort it into your history by
topics/interests. You can organize knowledge using the various apps, or just
see context to whatever you're looking at currently using a slick dropdown
with quick actions.

And thats just the start. It can eventually power some impressive things down
the road from relevancy based on activity to company news based on
disambiguated "attention ranking".

Don't you wish desktop apps:

\- Stored data in a standardized format using SQLite

\- Could share and access data separately from the apps themselves

\- Could be easily built with hot reloading and using a shared component kit
your team can maintain

\- Could be deployed without infrastructure using p2p -- one click deploy

\- Instantly launched just like spotlight

\- Had reactive queries, a beautiful/large/themeable UI kit, virtual lists and
tables, natural language APIs, all typed

\- Could go cross platform/device easily

\- (insert your ideas here!)

If you love programming in general, are passionate about product, think Bret
Victor is great, and generally want to try and make a big difference in the
world, please get in touch with me. I need one or two really great developers
as it's more fun to do things like this with a passionate team than alone.

natewienert gmail

------
ben-clubhouse
Clubhouse | Freelance Technical Writer | New York, NY | Remote Possible

Clubhouse is looking for a developer-who-writes OR a writer-who-programs to
have on call for writing more technically-focussed marketing content for
Clubhouse Software ([https://clubhouse.io](https://clubhouse.io)) e.g.
discussions around programming languages, tech stacks, code analysis and
debugging, interviews with other developers etc.

If that's you, or you know someone who fits the bill, please let me know!
Also, no recruiters / talent agencies please.

Email: ben@clubhouse.io LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/bgsmartin/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/bgsmartin/)

------
seanwatson
Kepler Communications | Software Engineer & FPGA Designer | Toronto, Canada |
ONSITE | FULLTIME | [https://kepler.space](https://kepler.space)

Kepler is hiring multiple engineers to help build its constellation of
communications satellites!

We're a team of about 20 full time employees based in Toronto, Canada and have
already successfully launched two satellites into orbit. We're looking to
expand the team and need engineers interested in full stack, embedded, ops,
and FPGA to help build out our full constellation.

Read the full job descriptions and apply at
[https://www.kepler.space/company/careers](https://www.kepler.space/company/careers)

------
dbuxton
Arachnys | KYC / AML automation | Frontend, Backend, QA | London, Kyiv
(Onsite) |
[https://www.arachnys.com/about/careers](https://www.arachnys.com/about/careers)

Arachnys builds systems to allow the biggest banks in the world to onboard and
monitor their customers. It's the biggest risk area for financial institutions
outside of credit, and nobody has cracked it yet.

We recently raised and are growing fast on the back of big enterprise
contracts. Our stack is mostly Python3 with MyPy and React on the frontend
using GraphQL. ES, Hadoop and various goodies on the backend.

I'm a founder and am still fairly involved technically so if you have any
questions, drop me a line - david@arachnys.com

------
alexstageint
Stage Intelligence | Software Engineer | Java | London | Full-time | Onsite |
£60 - 85K

We are recruiting for a Java technical lead to manage the development of our
BICO product in our central London office. BICO provides a bleeding edge AI
solution for bike share schemes, one of the first successful Smart Cities
initiatives.

This year alone we have grown our customer base 600%, working with major
cities such as Paris, Helsinki, Rio and Chicago. Our ideal candidate is a
strong Java developer with experience in managing a team.

Required skills:

x Extremely fluent in modern Java (8+)

x Experience in architecting micro-services

x Experience building using Maven and Jenkins

x Experience managing developers

Desired skills:

x Backend web frameworks (e.g. Spring Boot, Spark or DropWizard)

x Fluent with AWS services

Benefits include a generous pension and private healthcare.

stageintelligence.co.uk / alex@stageintelligence.co.uk

------
paxos_recruiter
PAXOS | NYC(HQ) & LONDON & SINGAPORE | Onsite, Full-time | Building a
Frictionless Economy | www.paxos.com

Paxos is a venture-backed, post series-B fintech startup that is modernizing
finance by mobilizing assets at the speed of the internet, helping to
eliminate the inefficiencies that plague the global financial infrastructure
(I'm sure you've seen how it takes 3-5 business days to move money).

We’ve raised $93M to date, have about 85 team members, and we’re expanding
rapidly. Our board of directors include former FDIC chair Sheila C. Bair,
former senator Bill Bradley, and former NYSE CEO Duncan Niederauer.

We are looking for Software Engineers to work on applications that move money,
lower settlement risk, and bring blockchain tech to big markets. We do a lot
of work with Go, Python, and Kotlin - but we are more interested in speaking
to curious engineers, regardless of your technical stack.

\--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Some of our roles:

-Sr./Staff Software Engineers ([https://www.paxos.com/careers/sr-software-engineer/](https://www.paxos.com/careers/sr-software-engineer/))

-Sr. SRE's ([https://www.paxos.com/careers/senior-site-reliability](https://www.paxos.com/careers/senior-site-reliability))

-Sr. Front End Engineer ([https://www.paxos.com/careers/senior-front-end-engineer/](https://www.paxos.com/careers/senior-front-end-engineer/))

-Product Managers ([https://www.paxos.com/careers/senior-product-manager-2/](https://www.paxos.com/careers/senior-product-manager-2/)

Read more: (www.paxos.com/careers/)

email me at amckinley@paxos.com for more information or to set up a quick
chat!

------
dkhenry
PlanetScale | Backend Engineer, Frontend Engineer, Site Reliability Engineer,
Developer Advocate | Mountain View, Ca | Full-Time |
[https://planetscale.com/careers](https://planetscale.com/careers)

PlanetScale is an early stage startup building the worlds most scaleable
database systems. We were founded by some of the engineers behind the open
source product Vitess ( vitess.io ) and we are building out the ability for
anyone to run Vitess clusters at the same scale as YouTube. For any candidates
tired of the quizzes and puzzles of traditional interviews ask us about our
alternative hiring path. Email careers@planetscale.com or apply online at
planetscale.com/careers

------
imsofuture
DigitalOcean | NYC | REMOTE | Sr Engineer: Platform Core

My team, Platform Core is hiring a Sr Engineer. Our team develops an internal
PaaS based on Kubernetes, and operates the underlying infrastructure. Lots of
fun and interesting stuff to do: we run over a thousand different services on
our platform, and are constantly evolving it to expose new features and make
operations simpler and better for the whole engineering org. The work is a
healthy mix of operations (chef, docker, linux, kubernetes) and development
(golang). Ops experience is a big plus for background and context, but the
work is heavier on development.

Actual job post: [https://grnh.se/ae902dc11](https://grnh.se/ae902dc11)

~~~
nvarsj
Do you hire outside of the US? Also, do you have a salary range? Thanks!

------
SCM
Stevens Capital Management LP| Philadelphia, USA| C++ Developers| Full-time|
Onsite| VISA

Stevens Capital Management LP (“SCM”) is a registered investment adviser that
manages a multi-billion dollar hedge fund that has been in business for 30
years.

SCM specializes in the rigorous development and disciplined implementation of
empirically based quantitative trading strategies. Our highly productive team
works in a fast-paced collegial environment, utilizing extensive data sets,
technology and the scientific method to devise and employ trading strategies
throughout the world’s most liquid financial markets.

For full job specs and to apply, please visit
[https://grnh.se/a25961831](https://grnh.se/a25961831)

------
seraphsf
Google | Cellular/WiFi Network Systems Architect | SF Bay Area or Boston |
Onsite | Fulltime

I'm part of a small R&D team working on wireless network architecture
(cellular and WiFi). We're looking for an experienced network architect who's
comfortable designing, developing, deploying, and/or testing software systems
that interoperate with LTE EPCs and WiFi Controllers. You should be very
comfortable in technologies such as MME, PCRF, OCS, Diameter, IR.88, 802.11u,
Radius AAAs, EAP-AKA', CBRS. Proficiency in Golang is a plus.

If interested, drop us a line here:
[https://goo.gl/forms/zYU8law6VDgmfVqK2](https://goo.gl/forms/zYU8law6VDgmfVqK2)

------
PJDK
Appraisd | London, UK | Front-end dev (VueJS) 1+ yr, Mid-level UX designer |
Onsite | Full-time or contract |
[https://www.appraisd.com](https://www.appraisd.com)

We're hiring a junior front-end dev with some experience of a framework such
as Vue, Angular or React to work with Vue in Typescript. Coaching provided.
Full time, onsite.

We're also looking for a mid-level UX designer to help shape the future of our
product. Contract leading to perm? Mostly onsite.

Appraisd is a small, rapidly-growing fun company developing a system that aims
to change and improve the way people are managed through clever and simple
design. We're bursting with ideas and need help implementing them!

Contact at: roly.walter at appraisd.com.

------
andyfleming
Peachjar | Senior Full-Stack Engineer (Javascript), Senior Front-End Engineer
(React.js) | San Diego, CA | Full-time, ONSITE

Hey! Come join Peachjar. We are helping schools connect parents to their
community so their children have a better future. We pioneered the shift to a
cloud based flyer distribution, and today we’re delivering the next generation
of mobile and cloud technologies that help school districts revolutionize the
way they deliver information to parents.

Keywords: Frontend: React, ES6+, Apollo, GraphQL, Redux, Babel, Webpack
Backend: Node.js, TypeScript, Express, Apollo, NATS, Kafka, Postgres, Redis

Apply at:
[https://www.peachjar.com/careers.html](https://www.peachjar.com/careers.html)

------
harrisonhope
Insider Inc. (Business Insider) | Software Engineer | NYC | Onsite | Fulltime

Careers page:
[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider)

Insider Inc. is growing at a great pace with publishing platforms in many
continents and the most popular business news site in America. In addition to
Business Insider, we run INSIDER,
[http://thisisinsider.com](http://thisisinsider.com), and BI Intelligence, a
premium subscription service for industry professionals. With a global family
of sites across Europe and Asia, we are quickly closing in on a billion page
views per month.

------
WorldRemit
WorldRemit ([https://www.worldremit.com/)|](https://www.worldremit.com/\)|)
London, UK | Onsite | Full Time | We’re looking for: \- iOS Engineer (Swift)
\- Android Engineer (Kotlin) \- Software Engineer (.Net) \- QA Engineer

WorldRemit is a FinTech scale up specialising in money transfers around the
world, specifically to the developing world and the 2 billion unbanked, using
mobile money. We are one of the fastest growing FinTech scale ups in Europe,
growing at 50% YoY.

To apply email sovenden@worldremit.com or apply through our website
[https://www.worldremit.com/en/careers](https://www.worldremit.com/en/careers)

------
urlwolf
Data Science Retreat | Director | Berlin or Montreal | Onsite | Fulltime |
Visa | Remote possible for exceptional candidate

Data Science Retreat (DSR) is the market leader in EU for machine learning
training. We are expanding to North America, we started in SF but are moving
to Montreal. DSR helps coders or people with significant quantitative training
(e.g. science, engineering, or math graduates) ramp-up rapidly for a data
science career - arguably the fastest-growing, highest-demand profession. Our
participants have an average of 5 years of industry experience.

We are launching a new product that is a big departure from our 3-month in-
person training:

\- For a monthly fee (3 different price points), our customers receive a topic
that our teachers prepare in depth. For example, an exciting new technique
that just came out in a paper and that is really applicable in the industry
today

\- There's code that implements the technique, but the most important part is
that we provide a detailed explanation and references to every bit of
knowledge you need to understand the topic. With exercises that are self-
correcting (you write code, press a button, get red/green)

\- This business model works well B2C, but it's something easy to consume for
big corporates that want to train their people on-the-job (the current 3-month
retreat doesn't address this need well). It's all very 'hands on' and more
advanced than the usual MOOCs. We suspect MOOCs are not creating data
scientists, at least not when done on-the-job. If we can demonstrate results,
this should be an easy sell.

As Director of this product, these could be your day to day activities:

\- Think up methods to increase our pipeline, together with marketing \- Pay
attention to KPIs for recurrent business, for example, churn \- Decide which
proportion of revenue goes to service the base, and which to invest in R&D \-
Look at customer lifetime value (you don't need to calculate it, we have a
resident expert on the team) \- Experiment with variations of product and
pricing \- Do outbound sales to convince companies to try our service

------
lana0296
Dia&Co | NYC, LA, or Remote (US only) | Remote-OK |
[https://www.dia.com](https://www.dia.com)

Dia&Co is the leading personalized styling service for women who wear sizes
14+. Our business meets a profound need, and we are on a mission to
democratize fashion — not only by providing easy access to quality clothing,
but also by building an inclusive community of women who use fashion to
celebrate their bodies.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/dia&co](https://www.keyvalues.com/dia&co)

Here are some of our open positions:

* Director of Engineering: [https://www.dia.com/careers/job?gh_jid=711199&gh_src=eshew45...](https://www.dia.com/careers/job?gh_jid=711199&gh_src=eshew45o1)

* Lead Software Engineer, Consumer (frontend heavy): [https://www.dia.com/careers/job?gh_jid=1386889&gh_src=eshew4...](https://www.dia.com/careers/job?gh_jid=1386889&gh_src=eshew45o1)

* Senior Software Engineer: [https://www.dia.com/careers/job?gh_jid=226476&gh_src=eshew45...](https://www.dia.com/careers/job?gh_jid=226476&gh_src=eshew45o1)

* Software Engineer: [https://www.dia.com/careers/job?gh_jid=613338&gh_src=eshew45...](https://www.dia.com/careers/job?gh_jid=613338&gh_src=eshew45o1)

* Senior Project Manager: [https://www.dia.com/careers/job?gh_jid=1432914&gh_src=eshew4...](https://www.dia.com/careers/job?gh_jid=1432914&gh_src=eshew45o1)

Tech Stack: Engineering: Ruby on Rails, React, Node, Postgresql, ElasticSearch
Data: Python + Go, Docker, AWS services (e.g. Kinesis, Lambda, ECS, Fargate…)

------
penland
NovoLabs | Dallas, TX | Full-time | Onsite or REMOTE

NovoLabs is a small team focusing on Conversational Commerce in the Restaurant
Industry. Our vision is to provide a world class product that allows users to
transition from an analogue channel like a Phone or Drive Thru to digital
channel.

We're 18 months old and have recently begun taking Transactions from well
known restaurants!

As we are still small, we are looking for highly capable, high impact, deep
generalists or expert level React / Graphql people.

Our current stack includes: Clojure, React, Graphql, Scala, Finagle, Google
Cloud, Kubernetes, Postgresql.

We offer a highly competitive package and would love to hear from you! If
you're interested please email me with any questions: Jeff.Davis@novolabs.com

------
joeATkira
Happy New Year All!

Kira Systems is hiring many technical roles: REMOTE and ONSITE Developers:
Clojure, Golang ONSITE Quality Engineering REMOTE UK Linux Systems
Administrators

Kira Systems makes contract analysis software, but we have fun doing it. We
are always looking for talented people to join our team locally, remotely, and
for those looking for change to relocate to our headquarters in Toronto. We
strive to constantly learn, question the crowd, push the boundaries of what AI
+ web technology can do, and solve difficult problems.

[https://www.kirasystems.com/careers](https://www.kirasystems.com/careers)

please feel free to reach out to me directly if you have any questions:
joe.kim@kirasystems.com

------
astoltzf
Zylo | Indianapolis, IN | Senior Software Engineer | FULL-TIME | ONSITE |
[https://zylo.com](https://zylo.com)

Zylo is the leading enterprise SaaS management platform that transforms how
companies manage and optimize their SaaS applications. By providing
transparency of SaaS spend, license utilization, and user feedback, Zylo
provides one SaaS system of record, empowering business leaders to discover,
manage, measure and secure their SaaS investments.

Tech Stack: Node, AWS (Kinesis, Lambda, etc..), PostgreSQL, React, Redux

Read Full Description & Apply:
[https://zylo.com/job/?gh_jid=1460113](https://zylo.com/job/?gh_jid=1460113)

------
transcriptic
Transcriptic (YC W15) | Backend engineer, Full-stack engineer, Design engineer
intern | Menlo Park, CA | [https://transcriptic.com](https://transcriptic.com)
| FULL TIME or INTERN; ONSITE

Transcriptic is turning biology into an information science by creating a
fully automated cloud wet lab. Biologists anywhere can define and
(reproducibly!) run experiments over the internet on-demand and without
investing up-front in a lab facility.

The Transcriptic Common Lab Environment (TCLE) takes Autoprotocol
([http://autoprotocol.org/](http://autoprotocol.org/)), a high-level JSON
description of a biological protocol, and executes it on our custom-built
robotic workcells. The protocols we handle routinely involve solving
constraint programming models with thousands of variables and constraints in
order to find the best plan that fulfills the scientist's biological intent.

Scientists manage their experiments through our web application or via our
API. We provide a single platform that controls scientific devices from many
vendors in a unified way, and an interface to control our automated labs.

Backend engineer:
[https://www.transcriptic.com/hiring/?gh_jid=1092746](https://www.transcriptic.com/hiring/?gh_jid=1092746)

Full-stack engineer:
[https://www.transcriptic.com/hiring/?gh_jid=1236117](https://www.transcriptic.com/hiring/?gh_jid=1236117)

Design engineer intern:
[https://www.transcriptic.com/hiring/?gh_jid=1484687](https://www.transcriptic.com/hiring/?gh_jid=1484687)

Tech stack includes: Linux, Scala, RabbitMQ, Rails, Typescript, React,
Ansible, Postgres

Benefits include: full medical/dental/vision insurance; catered lunch and
dinner, and a fully stocked kitchen; flexible vacation policy; 401(k) with
matching; gym and commuter reimbursement; and education reimbursement up to
$3,000/year.

------
dstillman
Zotero | iOS Developer | Remote | Full-Time

Zotero is an open-source research tool that helps people collect, organize,
cite, and share their research. It's recommended by most universities and used
by millions of students, scholars, scientists, and researchers worldwide.

We're building our first iOS app, and we're looking for an experienced iOS
developer who can lead that effort, joining a small, remote-only team and a
vibrant global open-source community. As a core Zotero developer, you'll play
a critical role in coming up with new ways to help people manage their
research more effectively.

More info: [https://www.zotero.org/jobs](https://www.zotero.org/jobs)

------
l_perrin
Front (YC S14) | Software Engineers | San Francisco, CA & Paris, France |
ONSITE | FULL-TIME

Email is the universal communication tool for work. It’s where you discuss
work, answer questions, and talk to all your customers, vendors, and partners.
But email wasn’t made for business and hasn’t evolved with the way you work
with a team. So you’re dropping the ball, missing important context, and
relying on many siloed apps that make you less productive as a whole.

Front is reinventing the inbox so people can accomplish more together. We’ve
created one place where you communicate internally and externally, gain
context about customers and projects, and access all your other tools so you
can be more efficient, more fulfilled, and ultimately happier at work. Today,
over 4,000 companies rely on Front to power their communications, and we’re
just getting started.

We are hiring for software engineers across all parts of the stack. Apply at
[https://frontapp.com/jobs#openings](https://frontapp.com/jobs#openings) or
email us at jobs@frontapp.com.

* Meet Front (2 minute product demo video) | [https://vimeo.com/236012509](https://vimeo.com/236012509)

* 2019 Glassdoor Best Place to Work | [https://www.glassdoor.com/Award/Best-Small-and-Medium-Compan...](https://www.glassdoor.com/Award/Best-Small-and-Medium-Companies-to-Work-For-LST_KQ0,43.htm)

* Transparency at work | [https://medium.com/@collinmathilde/transparency-at-work-how-...](https://medium.com/@collinmathilde/transparency-at-work-how-open-should-you-be-669cfa680ae8#.we8536z5x)

* Forbes: How Front Founder Mathilde Collin Raised $66 Million From Sequoia In Five Days | [https://www.forbes.com/sites/alexkonrad/2018/01/24/this-foun...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/alexkonrad/2018/01/24/this-founder-raised-66-million-in-5-days/)

------
quasardb
QuasarDB | Solutions Architect | Full-Time, Remote |
[https://www.quasardb.net](https://www.quasardb.net)

QuasarDB is a company developing next generation database technologies. We
believe it makes no sense to wait for the database. Real time is always
better!

As a Solutions Architect, your job is to ensure the success of our customers
via the proper usage of the QuasarDB technology, evangelize its features, by
writing white papers, code samples, demonstrations, and work with the R&D team
to make sure the features are linked to actual use cases.

[https://www.quasardb.net/careers/](https://www.quasardb.net/careers/)

------
jfriedman
Aclaimant | Remote USA | Full Stack Clojure(Script Engineers) | Remote
Aclaimant is looking for a mid-level Clojure developer to join our team. At
Aclaimant we are redefining the way companies and employees work together to
manage risk. Our SaaS platform is built using Clojure and ClojureScript. We
work remotely from the comfort of our own homes. Pair programming is important
to us; it helps us build culture and share knowledge. We expect candidates to
be located within North America. Email jobs@aclaimant.com for more information
or visit [https://aclaimant.com/careers-
developer](https://aclaimant.com/careers-developer)

------
bg0
Senior Javascript Developer (React/NodeJs)

Montreal, Canada (Quebec)

ONSITE - Sponsoring Work Permits

[https://opslock.com/jobs](https://opslock.com/jobs)

Reach out directly at bryan@opslock.com

We're looking for someone who lives and breathes Javascript. This person will
be joining a small team of passionate problem-solving developers building
scalable web applications in React, React-Native, and NodeJS.

We have funding, great architecture, and are looking for someone who can hit
the ground running and join us for this crazy ride. Stock Options available in
addition to compensation.

Dog-friendly office in the Mile End, we offer a flexible schedule, tons of
autonomy and ownership, gym membership, and a ton of other great benefits.

------
tehwalrus
Pico Technology | C++/C# Software Engineer, and other roles | ONSITE | St
Neots, Cambridgeshire, UK | £30k - £50k |
[http://jobs.picotech.com](http://jobs.picotech.com)

Established in 1991 Pico soon became a leader in the field of PC Oscilloscopes
and data loggers. Based out of our head office in St Neots, UK, our software
development teams work in an agile environment creating innovative software
using C#, solving problems such as visualising large data sets.

Due to continuous growth plans Pico Technology are looking to recruit C#
Software Engineers with proven C# development skills who are passionate about
the code they develop. Additional skills in the following areas would be of
interest:

C++, JIRA, Microsoft Visual Studio, DVCS, MVVM, WPF, Cocoa and / or Gtk#,
Intel IPP / OpenCV, Azure / AWS

Equal to the technical skills our developers possess, we also value excellent
organisational, communication and interpersonal skills.

Our Software Engineers benefit from a working environment that encourages them
to produce excellent code with a customisable workstation, multiple monitors
and an open plan office. Development Engineers can use Wednesday afternoons to
work on inspirational projects either as part of a team of individually.

Away from the desk our Development Engineers can be found competing in our
annual pool tournament, playing arcade games in the kitchen, gathered round
the table football or simply enjoying our picnic benches in the garden. The
flexible working hours suit many different lifestyles, with core hours from 10
till 3, Monday to Friday as well as an annual profit related bonus. A full
list of the benefits can be found on our careers website.

If this sounds like the environment you would thrive in and are interested to
find out more apply now for immediate consideration. Please mention Hacker
News in the "where did you hear about us" box!

Check out our latest recruitment video, @tehwalrus features!
[https://youtu.be/CKJWzBJuZ5E](https://youtu.be/CKJWzBJuZ5E)

------
mattbooy
Phantom | Python Developer, Front End Developer, Analyst | London, UK |
ONSITE, Full-Time | [https://phantom.land](https://phantom.land)

Phantom is a creative agency based in London and Auckland. We are always on
the lookout for amazing talent and currently have vacancies for mid/senior
python engineers, mid/senior front end developers and a data
analyst/strategist in our London office.

A small sample of the technologies, languages and frameworks we use include
Angular, Three.js, Unity, GCP, ES6, Django and Flask. Some recent projects
we've worked on include a Cardboard VR Experience for Google
([https://phantom.land/work/petra-vr](https://phantom.land/work/petra-vr)), a
name generator for Judas Priest ([https://phantom.land/work/judas-
priest](https://phantom.land/work/judas-priest)), Market Finder
([https://phantom.land/work/market-finder](https://phantom.land/work/market-
finder)) and an interactive piece for the TATE Modern featuring music by Sigur
Rós ([https://phantom.land/work/states-of-
matter/](https://phantom.land/work/states-of-matter/)).

No matter what the role, we love Phantoms to be involved in everything from
strategy to delivery, working collaboratively with the entire agency to find
unique solutions to some amazing briefs. To help facilitate this we have our
own bar in the office and the cupboards are always stocked with snacks and
treats. Most importantly we have an awesome development and creative team in
place and are looking for more like-minded people who will keep pushing the
agency forward.

Please check out our new site
([https://phantom.land/jobs](https://phantom.land/jobs)) for more info on our
work and the current jobs available. Alternatively send matt@phntms.com an
email directly with your CV and any relevant information. Would love to see
any recent or personal projects in your email.

------
c0brac0bra
SeniorVu | Senior Full-stack Developer | Kansas City, MO | ONSITE | Full time

SeniorVu is a marketing automation platform for senior living communities. We
are a small team that puts a huge emphasis on our culture. Our office is in
the Crossroads area of downtown Kansas City; a fast-growing and fun part of
the city with easy to access to lots of restaurants, night life, and the major
highways.

You'd be working on a team with other full stack developers, supporting and
adding features to our custom CRM, hybrid mobile app, and backend processes.

Relevant skills include:

* VueJS or other front-end frameworks

* NodeJS, express.js, Postgres

* Ionic or othe hybrid mobile app frameworks

* DevOps experience a plus (AWS, Ansible, Terraform, Pulumi)

TO APPLY or get more info: email me at brian.hann@seniorvu.com

------
lsfdesign
LSF Design | Multiple positions, Contract to start | North Chelmsford, MA |
Onsite/Remote [https://lsfdesign.com](https://lsfdesign.com)

LSF is a hardware / firmware / low-level-SW development house that specializes
in embedded and scientific designs. We provide board, FPGA, SOC, DSP and micro
controller based designs to our clients.

Open positions:

• Board Designer, analog and digital design, schematic capture, mechanical,
layout experience a plus. Mentor tools

• FPGA Designer. Intel, Xilinx experience, Verilog, VHDL req. Design
Verification experience helpful.

• Linux / RTOS Coder. OS for SOC systems (varies). Strong C/C++ Embedded and
DSP systems experience req.

Email to jobs@lsfdesign.com

------
entee
Lumiata | Onsite | San Mateo | Software Engineer - Data Platform, Principal
Software Engineer - Data Platform

We're a medical technology company using machine learning and massive amounts
of patient data to improve how the healthcare system works. Our tools process
millions of patient records to predict what kinds of medical risk and problems
will befall a patient and other medically relevant parameters. Join us to
learn about the many intricacies of medical data, how to handle very large
volumes of patient records, and how to build pipelines to operationalize
cutting-edge machine learning models. We have developed a product major
healthcare players want to buy and now need to turn it into something big that
will streamline how healthcare works, come help us build it out!

Principal/Software Engineer: We work mostly in Python and Scala. Main
technologies include Spark, TensorFlow, Airflow and Hadoop among others. We’re
always trying new things, and you will be part of making those decisions.
We’re looking to build more robust pipelines to transform raw, often human-
entered data into standards-compliant forms, and to deploy a wide variety of
machine learning/AI models in a scalable, traceable manner.

We need several engineers at 2-3 year and at senior/tech lead level.
Requirements for more senior positions shift more toward demonstrated ability
to architect and lead projects. In all cases though we look for independence,
a strong sense of craft, and solid technical skills.

General Process (based on candidate we make small tweaks):

1.) Phone screen for resume

2.) Short take-home problem

3.) Phone conversation about take-home

4.) Onsite with us

Odds and ends: mostly onsite in lovely downtown San Mateo but flexible hours.
Free lunch, ~25 employees, growing in a field that really affects people's
lives. Diverse work environment with good, friendly people.

Please apply at
[https://lumiata.bamboohr.com/jobs/](https://lumiata.bamboohr.com/jobs/) and
contact hr at lumiata.com with any questions.

------
chloe-
GitLab | Engineering and Non-Engineering Roles | Remote Only | Full-time |
[https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/)

We're currently hiring engineers, product managers, professional services,
strategic sales leaders, finance and people ops, management and director level
positions, and more; see
[https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/).

We're a remote only company so everyone can participate and contribute
equally. GitLab Community Edition is an open-source Ruby on Rails project with
over 1000 contributors.

------
kelonye
Teamweek | Frontend Developer | Remote | 48K EUR |
[https://teamweek.com/jobs/frontend-
developer](https://teamweek.com/jobs/frontend-developer) | We plant a tree for
every good candidate!

* We are looking for a Developer to join our Frontend team and help us build and maintain our client applications.

* The ideal candidate should be experienced with ES6, Webpack, Git, and SASS. Knowledge of React, React Native and Chrome Extension Development is a plus.

* The starting annual salary is 48.000 EUR.

* As long as you can overlap for a few hours between 0700 - 1400h UTC, you can work from anywhere in the world with a good internet connection.

* Stack: Ampersand, SASS, React Native

------
JamesQuigley
Axosoft | AWS Cloud Engineer | Scottsdale, AZ | Full-time, ONSITE |
[https://axosoft.breezy.hr/p/8374d75eaaba-aws-cloud-
engineer](https://axosoft.breezy.hr/p/8374d75eaaba-aws-cloud-engineer)

We're the makers of GitKraken!
([https://www.gitkraken.com/](https://www.gitkraken.com/))

Looking to hire someone dedicated to helping run/build/maintain/improve our
AWS infrastructure.

Come join us in sunny Scottsdale, Arizona. We strive to be in the top 10% of
Arizona-based companies for compensation and have pretty awesome benefits.

Feel free to email me with any questions. jamesq@axosoft.com

------
kgilbert
Global design firm IDEO is growing its software design group in Cambridge, MA,
and is looking for a senior colleague to lead small, interdisciplinary teams.
This role is full time and onsite.

Software design places the user at the heart of technology. From early
prototypes to production-ready concepts, software developers and creative
coders create functional designs and lend a tech-forward lens to every step of
the design process.

Learn more here - [https://www.ideo.com/jobs/software/cambridge/1479065/team-
le...](https://www.ideo.com/jobs/software/cambridge/1479065/team-lead-
software)

------
jdevonport
Movem | Node Developer | Brighton, UK | ONSITE

Movem are working to completely change the way tenant referencing is done,
radically reducing the cost, increasing the speed and giving tenants more
privacy in the process.

We're a small, fast moving team and you can have a huge impact on the future
of the product. The company was acquired in 2018 giving us the rocket fuel to
expand even further!

Find out more about the role here:
[https://www.wiredsussex.com/jobs/vacancy/node-~*~-javascript...](https://www.wiredsussex.com/jobs/vacancy/node-~*~-javascript-
developer-in-brighton-and-hove/26246)

Or drop me an email direct at james@movem.co.uk

------
summitto
C++ Developer @ Summitto Amsterdam, Netherlands | Full-time | Onsite We are
building the largest invoice registration network of the world. The purpose?
Helping EU tax authorities to eliminate 50 billion EUR in annual invoicing
fraud. If you’re excited to build and design open-source software which will
be used by millions of companies, we are looking for you! We're hiring junior
ánd senior developers at the moment. Experience with cryptography is a plus,
but not required!

Here’s a little taste of your challenge, you will help build:

\- a distributed systems consensus algorithm

\- fraud identification algorithms

\- secure interfaces and integrations

\- testing infrastructure

Technologies: C++17, golang, python.

Contact: careers@summitto.com questions are always welcome!

------
sabalaba
Lambda | Linux System Engineer | San Francisco | Onsite | fulltime

Lambda is hiring a Linux System Engineer. As a Linux System Engineer, you'll
work with our customers to provide Linux system technical support and
debugging.

Requirements:

* Extremely comfortable in a unix shell.

* 2+ years using Linux. Debian or Ubuntu preferred but not required.

* Linux system administration experience (user creation, /etc/fstab, /etc/network/interfaces, error log generation, etc).

* Good handle of either BASH, Shell, Python or Go.

* Basic understanding and experience using DHCP, DNS, IPMI, and RAID.

* Bachelors degree in an engineering or scientific field preferred but optional.

Apply here: [https://goo.gl/yNFR9T](https://goo.gl/yNFR9T)

------
DGAP
Favor Delivery | Backend, Frontend, iOS, Android, Security, Product, Senior |
Full Time | ONSITE | Austin, Texas Food delivery startup local to Austin TX,
we were acquired by H-E-B as a wholly owned subsidiary in 2018 and are growing
fast including a move to a new HQ in East Austin this year.

I came onboard recently and have really enjoyed working with this team. Still
very much a scrappy startup/ small company culture and we're building a lot of
new tools and features. If you have any questions feel free to reach out to me
on Twitter: @Primed_Mover

[https://favordelivery.com/careers](https://favordelivery.com/careers)

------
imeron
NDVR / Stealth Fintech Startup | Security Engineer, Java, React | Budapest,
Hungary | ONSITE partially REMOTE | Full-time

We are a Boston-based company hiring in Budapest for engineering.

We believe that the Wealth Management industry is ought to be disrupted: too
high fees, too little value. While most providers claim to know a lot about
the market, most of them know very little about their customers and seldom use
customer info for the benefit of the customer. We're working to fix this.

If you're interested, we are currently looking for

* backend Java engineers

* security engineers / Java coders with a security mindset

* React frontend wizards

Tech Stack: Java microservices, AWS, Kubernetes, JavaScript, React, SQL

Reach out at bphiring at warpaintfinancial dot com

------
gbrunacci
Longitude Software | Full-time | Remote |
[https://longitude.online/](https://longitude.online/)

We are building the next-gen pet platform. If you love puppies and technology,
you will love working with us!

Experienced Laravel developer that have experience working on a product from
start to end, from including technical decisions, deploy, and maintenance.

Required ability to work in UTC-3 or UTC-5 timezones.

More info: [https://remoteok.io/remote-jobs/70322-remote-senior-
laravel-...](https://remoteok.io/remote-jobs/70322-remote-senior-laravel-
engineer-longitude-software)

Send your resume to work@longitude.online

------
psmcareers
Paper Street Media | Miami, FL | Full Stack Developer | Full Time | Onsite

Paper Street Media, LLC is a successful, web based adult entertainment video
on demand network, located in the heart of Downtown, Miami. We're looking for
several developers to work on high traffic applications using Node,
React/Redux.

Future position will be available for site reliability
engineer/devops/infrastructure (currently unlisted but feel free to email your
resume to be considered)

See all open positions, general email address for resumes, and to apply
online:
[https://paperstreetmedia.workable.com/](https://paperstreetmedia.workable.com/)

------
builditdigital
Buildit @ Wipro Digital | Multiple Roles | Germany, India, Ireland, Poland,
UK, US | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://buildit.wiprodigital.com](https://buildit.wiprodigital.com)

Buildit is a high-end technology consultancy organisation. We partner with our
clients to design and build innovative products. We tend to work with very
large, enterprise-level companies. Our offices are in Asia, Europe, and the
US.

We are looking for:

\- API Engineers

\- Creative Technologist

\- DevOps Engineers

\- Front End Engineers

\- Full Stack Engineers

\- Java Developers

\- Lead Front End Engineers

\- Lead Platform Engineers

\- Platform Engineers

\- Senior Backend Engineers

\- Senior Java Developers

You can apply online here:
[https://buildit.wiprodigital.com/careers/](https://buildit.wiprodigital.com/careers/)

------
georgebashi
Yelp | Site Reliability Engineer | San Francisco or London | Onsite | Full
time

We’re looking for people with a passion for uptime - people with the tenacity
to make meaningful contributions, solve hard problems, and have fun while
doing it!

You’ll design monitoring and alerting patterns that keep us stable. You’ll
build autoscaling infrastructure to meet our ever-increasing demand. You’ll
empower engineers with the tools to safely push code multiple times a day. And
you’ll play a key role in keeping Yelp fast, stable and growing.

Apply here: [http://bit.ly/yelp-sre](http://bit.ly/yelp-sre) or email me with
any questions at georgeb@yelp.com

------
kylegalbraith
THORN | Data Engineer | Full-stack Engineer | Full-stack Engineer with + UI/UX
| Data Scientist | REMOTE (US based) | FULL-TIME | $100k - $150k + Amazing
benefits [https://www.thorn.org](https://www.thorn.org)

Thorn is a non-profit that builds technology to defend children from sexual
abuse. Thorn gives you the opportunity to apply your expertise and passion for
building to directly impact the lives of vulnerable and abused children. Our
staff solves dynamic, quickly evolving problems with our network of partners
from tech companies, NGOs, and law enforcement agencies. If you are able to
bring clarity to complexity and lightness to heavy problems, you could be a
great fit for our team.

We are hiring for:

Data Engineer: Apply today!
[https://grnh.se/d96da8052](https://grnh.se/d96da8052)

Full-Stack Engineer: Apply today!
[https://grnh.se/35ead91b2](https://grnh.se/35ead91b2)

Full-stack Engineer with UI & UX design experience: Apply today!
[https://grnh.se/c9baa7dd2](https://grnh.se/c9baa7dd2)

Data Scientist: Apply today!
[https://grnh.se/0a426e162](https://grnh.se/0a426e162)

Tech stack: React / Redux / Typescript / Express / GraphQL / Python /
PostgreSQL / Elasticsearch / Spark / Kafka / Docker / Terraform / Kubernetes /
AWS / Pandas / Scikit Learn / NLTK, Gensim / Tensorflow / Jupyter

Fully funded healthcare + unlimited vacation + remote first culture + flexible
working + 401(k) + wellness.

As you will see from our careers page, we strive to balance hard work with a
culture of resilience and support for one another, so that we can continue in
our goal to stop online child sexual abuse. One way we achieve this is by
closing for 3 weeks every year. Right now we are closed until January 7th,
2019, so please understand that it may take us a little time to respond.

~~~
jcjones
Hi Kyle - is there direct email to react out to you regarding this role?

~~~
kylegalbraith
You can find my email in my profile.

------
thomasgruner
Oracle Cloud Infrastructure | Seattle, WA | Console Software Engineer or UX
Web Developer | Full Time | ONSITE

Oracle has been making a next generation cloud from scratch for the past few
years. There is space for having a real impact with your work and this team is
one of the best that I have ever worked with. There is a good culture in this
team with work life balance and a lot of really skilled and dedicated
individuals. I was honestly surprised at how good the culture is and encourage
you to come and meet us in person.

While there are many places on the cloud to contribute, I will limit my
explanation just to the team I am on. You will be building a platform for user
interfaces. This includes things like a reusable React component library, a
runtime for console plugins written in TypeScript, and testing and metrics
platforms for service plugins. Our team is also building out the homepage for
the cloud and starting out some new dashboards. Another branch of our team
builds out all of the SDK's. It's a great time to join and shape what the
future of Oracle Cloud Infrastructure will look like. Help keep our users in
focus while delivering top notch technical solutions.

I'll call out two tracks that we are currently interviewing for: 1) Webdev -
focused directly on the frontend and delivering features. Needs a few years
solid web experience and understanding of usability. 2) Software Engineer -
builds out backend services and frontend components. Needs full set of skills
and a few years experience.

To apply please PM me or email me at tom.gruner@oracle.com or go to this link
[https://oracle.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobsearch.ftl?lang=...](https://oracle.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobsearch.ftl?lang=en&keyword=JoinOCI-
UDX)

Keywords: React, Redux, Frontend, Javascript, TypeScript, User Experience

Want to know more about other areas of OCI that are hiring besides UDX? Check
out this link: [https://www.oracle.com/corporate/careers/oracle-cloud-
infras...](https://www.oracle.com/corporate/careers/oracle-cloud-
infrastructure.html)

------
fenguin
Poynt | Palo Alto, CA | Onsite | Full Time |
[https://poynt.com](https://poynt.com)

We build smart payments hardware and software to enable a global open commerce
platform. We're trying to bring the same kind of superpowers to merchants that
the iPhone did to consumers.

We've raised over $130M (including $100M from Alipay) and are growing fast
after launching all over the world
([https://poynt.com/press/](https://poynt.com/press/)).

We're hiring all kinds of people, with special interest in Android, Node.js,
and data engineers.

Drop me a line at c@poynt.com – let's chat!

------
rwparris2
AFS Logistics | Greenville, SC | Onsite | Fulltime

AFS is looking for full-stack Java Developers with experience in building
high-performing, enterprise-grade applications. You will be part of a talented
software engineering team that works on enterprise applications in the
logistics industry. The ideal candidate should be able to thrive in a
collaborative environment that values elegant designs and high-performing
architecture. If that sounds like you, join us!

Our current stack includes java, go, spring boot, vuejs, kafka, kubernetes,
elasticsearch, and postgresql.

Apply here: [http://bit.ly/2AFzkhp](http://bit.ly/2AFzkhp)

------
fheisler
Hunter2 | full stack developer | San Francisco, CA | REMOTE | hunter2.com

Hunter2 (YC18) teaches modern secure coding through interactive web apps that
developers exploit and patch. Take a look at a demo lab to see the platform in
action: [https://demo.hunter2.com/demo](https://demo.hunter2.com/demo)

If this looks like an interesting problem to work on, reach out! We're
primarily seeking our first full-time engineers to work primarily on the
NodeJS platform that powers our labs in a full-stack capacity. Cannot sponsor
visas.

For a response, please include "H2" in your subject line :)

Email me (Fletcher) at our site (hunter2.com)

~~~
batmanbury
For some reason I can't see your company name. All I see are asterisks.

------
dangoldin
TripleLift | Full-Time, NYC or Remote

TripleLift ([https://triplelift.com](https://triplelift.com)) started by
launching the world's first and largest Native Programmatic ad exchange that
allowed publishers to ditch banner ads and make money through in-feed "native"
experiences. Since then we've gotten into the branded content space
([https://contentdial.com](https://contentdial.com)) and OTT
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lI0zYPOWKbE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lI0zYPOWKbE))
and are always searching for seamless and respectful ways to help publishers
make money off of their content.

AdTech is a complicated and tech heavy space that's pushing the boundary of
what's possible so if you're interested in solve hard problems at scale
definitely reach out to me at dgoldin@triplelift.com.

We use the following technologies:

\- Java: Netty for the high performance NIO

\- Scala + Spark: Spark for our data pipeline

\- React + PHP + Node: Our UIs and APIs

\- Lots of distributed tech: ZooKeeper, Kafka, Spark, Druid

We're looking for the follow roles so please reach out if you're interested:

\- Lead DevOps Engineer: DevOps is core to what we do and we want to bring
someone on to lead the team.

\- Data Scientists: All seniority levels but AdTech experience is preferred
since the industry context is so valuable.

\- Senior Exchange Engineer: Work on our real time bidding exchange handling
billions of auctions every day.

\- Solutions Engineer: Work with our commercial team to make sure our
customers are successful on our platform by pushing our tech to do more.

\- Engineering Manager: We're growing significantly this year and want to grow
our engineering team by building a strong management layer.

In all these cases we're hiring aggressively and if you're smart and motivated
I'm sure we can find a place for you so please reach out.

------
compumike
Triplebyte (YC S15) | San Francisco | Full-time | On-site |
[https://triplebyte.com/](https://triplebyte.com/)

Triplebyte is a hiring marketplace for software engineers, making the hiring
process more meritocratic. We're growing fast and are currently hiring in a
number of areas:

* Quiz Master

* Machine Learning Engineer

* Customer Support

* Demand Generation Manager

* Head of Growth

* Partnerships and Affiliates Manager

* Talent Manager

* Office Manager

* Lead Product Designer

For engineering roles, apply at
[https://triplebyte.com](https://triplebyte.com). For non-engineering roles,
apply at [https://triplebyte.com/about](https://triplebyte.com/about)

------
bwreilly
DroneSeed | Seattle | Multiple Positions | Full-time | ONSITE, REMOTE

We at DroneSeed are working to address climate change by making reforestation
scalable with drone swarms - surveying, planting trees, and spraying to
protect them. We’re Techstars ‘16 alum, VC backed, and working with 3 of the 5
largest timber companies in the US.

We are looking for both hardware and software engineers that are deeply
connected to our mission and capable of supporting our operations crews by
designing, building, and maintaining state-of-the-art equipment, aircraft, and
applications.

If you are someone with an engineering background and a bunch of hobby
projects cluttering your home, drop us a line! We are especially interested in
individuals with hands-on experience with unmanned aircraft, robotics,
airspace management, remote sensing, and rapid prototyping.

But you don't necessarily need to be an expert in drones! We have are a ton of
projects around asset management, project planning, distributed logs/metric
collection/analysis, and human-centric design (the UX of the ground control
software, for instance).

Our hiring process involves reviewing work you have done, reviewing our stuff,
and pairing up on a practical task. We want creative, thoughtful, empathetic
people with serious grit to join a team dedicated to inclusivity and an
important mission.

HW Engineer: [https://angel.co/droneseed/jobs/452504-hardware-
engineer](https://angel.co/droneseed/jobs/452504-hardware-engineer)

SW Engineer: [https://angel.co/droneseed/jobs/308041-software-
engineer](https://angel.co/droneseed/jobs/308041-software-engineer)

Or email at jobs@droneseed.com

Some media: [https://techcrunch.com/2018/11/26/that-night-a-forest-
flew-d...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/11/26/that-night-a-forest-flew-d..).

Our site: [https://www.droneseed.com](https://www.droneseed.com)

------
andoma
Lookback | Mobile developers | Remote | Fulltime

Helping the world build great experiences.

Lookback is a cash flow positive, remote-first, SaaS startup from Stockholm,
with headquarters in Palo Alto.

Android Developer: [https://lookback.io/jobs/android-
developer-2019/](https://lookback.io/jobs/android-developer-2019/)

iOS Developer: [https://lookback.io/jobs/ios-
developer-2019/](https://lookback.io/jobs/ios-developer-2019/)

About: [https://lookback.io/about/](https://lookback.io/about/)

------
Plated
Plated | New York, NYC | Full-time | Onsite

Plated is a food technology company delivering chef-designed premium meal-
kits. Plated personalizes dinners for people who are passionate about food
while also provides a seamless digital experience across multiple platforms.
Take a look at our careers page!
[https://www.plated.com/careers](https://www.plated.com/careers)

We are looking for:

Senior Software Engineer, Operations Tools

Software Engineering, Operations Tools

Lead Product Manager

Product Manager

Senior Product Designer, Consumer

Data Engineering Lead

Our team is solving big-picture problems in a collaborative, data-driven
environment we’ve built together—and we’re looking for the best people to join
us.

------
forkfork
Luxury Escapes | Senior Engineer (JS) | Onsite Sydney, Australia | Full Time

We curate/negotiate high quality holiday packages, and have built up a pretty
large customer base of people who seem to like us (>$300m a year). We're keen
to give our customers a good web/app experience when buying their holidays.

Good new positive team, Node.js & React/Redux, currently dipping our toes into
the world of serverless.

Hiring about 3 positions of this type currently - contact me (Head of
Engineering) at timothy.downs@luxuryescapes.com.

Although its challenging for us to sponsor people - if we find a really great
fit, we can probably find a way to make it work.

------
GregHawkesHMH
Houghton Mifflin Harcourt | Onsite in Boston, Chicago, Montreal, and Dublin |
Full Time

We are [HIRING] [FULLTIME] in Dublin, Boston, Chicago and Montreal all levels
of engineers, here's a quick vid/post about HMH and what we do:
[http://bit.ly/HMHHiresEngineers](http://bit.ly/HMHHiresEngineers) you can
email me directly too: greg.hawkes@hmhco.com

Our main platform is React, but strong skills in javascript, angular, node, as
well as others are things they talk about.

Jobs Link: [https://careers.hmhco.com/](https://careers.hmhco.com/)

------
jakemcgraw
The Block Crypto, Inc. | Head of Frontend Engineering | REMOTE | $100k-$130k +
SIZABLE equity. The Block
([https://www.theblockcrypto.com](https://www.theblockcrypto.com)) is a VC-
funded news media organization focussed on the world of cryptocurrencies and
blockchain. We launched our newsletter and website in August 2018, onsite
traffic and newsletter subs have grown tremendously since then. Apply here:
[https://tblck.co/hofe](https://tblck.co/hofe) Email me with any questions
jake@theblockcrypto.com

------
danny-matroid
Matroid | Matroid.com | Various roles | Onsite | Palo Alto, CA.

Matroid makes computer vision simple. We allow people to build detectors to
find whatever they want in visual media without any programming on their part.
We are looking for developers for full stack javascript, infrastructure
engineering, deep learning engineering, computer vision scientist and
automation test roles. Our stack includes kubernetes, docker, tensorflow,
python, kafka, node, and react.

If you're interested, go to
[https://www.matroid.com/careers](https://www.matroid.com/careers) and apply
there.

------
erranteme
Profitap | Full-Stack Developer | Eindhoven, The Netherlands | Onsite,
Fulltime | www.profitap.com

Our hardware and software engineers develop cutting edge network monitoring
equipment and network analysis software. We are looking for an experienced
Full-Stack Developer that will support our team of engineers in creating the
best network monitoring equipment on the market.

We offer a great work environment on the High Tech Campus in Eindhoven. If you
are interested more information are available at
[https://www.profitap.com/careers/](https://www.profitap.com/careers/)

------
vldr
GUTS Tickets | Medior/Senior frontend developer | Amsterdam, The Netherlands |
ONSITE €40k-€65k p.a. depending on experience, part-time/full-time, SARS plan
available.

GUTS Tickets is a ticketing platform & service that puts an end to disgraceful
secondary ticket prices and ticket fraud. We prefer onsite team-members at the
moment. We're located at the top floor of Pakhuis de Zwijger, in Amsterdam
with a beautiful view over the water and inner city.

GUTS is looking for a senior VueJS frontend developer to extend our frontend
team.

Our (current) tech-stack:

Backend: Python / Django / REST API / Golang

Blockchain: Ethereum / Solidity / Crypto

Frontend: Vue.js / React Native

We're looking for anyone who does & loves any of the following. Overlapping
skills or full-stack is a big plus:

Frontend JS development (senior): JavaScript, Vue.js, Tests, HTML,
CSS/SASS/PostCSS

As a senior frontend developer your responsibility will be to guide
junior/medior frontenders, reviewing code, making architectural choices,
writing efficient (fast, compact but above al correct) code and
discussing/planning new features/functionalities for our ticket app, dashboard
app and mobile apps.

Competitive salary based on experience: part-time or full-time is negotiable.
ESOP (SARS) or token plan are negotiable. Employee-based conference, hardware
and training budget is available.

Perks: PS4 Pro and 4K TV gaming-battles, ping-pong tournaments, Friday-
afternoon bbq/drinks on roof terrace (looking over Amsterdam), company-wide
boardgame nights, an international, diverse and highly motivated team, meetups
& lightning talks, access to "fill in whatever you want" events & conferences.

Got GUTS? Join our team and send your CV to jobs (at) guts.tickets (soliciting
is NOT appreciated).

Check out [https://guts.tickets/jobs](https://guts.tickets/jobs) and
[https://guts.tickets](https://guts.tickets) for more info.

------
jpfuel
Fuel Web Marketing | UI/UX Design | Freelance to Full Time | Remote Only

Hello, We are a fast growing marketing firm looking to hire an experienced
UI/UX designer to help us create stunning websites.

As part of our design team you'll work with us using XD, Sketch, and photoshop
to create full page website mockups that are then sent to the clients for
approval and coded out.

We're a unique team experiencing massive growth that's looking to bring in
more talent!

Check out our website here:

[https://www.fuelwebmarketing.com/](https://www.fuelwebmarketing.com/)

And email resumes and portfolios to me directly -

jp@fuelwebmarketing.com

------
jamescryer
Principal Frontend Engineer | London, UK | ONSITE | FULL TIME

Huddle is looking for an experienced engineer to provide technical leadership
for the frontend web team. Working mostly with React.js SPA, this is a
fantastic role for a Senior Frontend/UI developer to take on more technical
stakeholder responsibilities. Huddle have some ambitious architecture plans
for 2019, and this is an exciting opportunity to be part of that journey in a
key role.
[https://huddle.workable.com/j/336CE0D65B](https://huddle.workable.com/j/336CE0D65B)

------
mariaktik
Aflore is implementing a disruptive business model for financial inclusion.
Through a network of Informal Advisors, Aflore is helping the emerging middle
class in Latin America to better manage their money and get access to loans
and insurance products to achieve their dreams.

We are looking for an Android Developer to work in Bogotá, Colombia, who will
have the challenge of developing and maintaining the mobile application that
our advisors use.

Interested in learning more?
[https://jobs.polymathv.com/bbec85be1](https://jobs.polymathv.com/bbec85be1)

------
danamkaplan
CircleUp | Data Engineering, Machine Learning, Data Science | San Francisco,
CA | Fulltime, Onsite | [https://circleup.com](https://circleup.com)
CircleUp’s mission is to help entrepreneurs thrive by giving them the
resources and capital they need. This is accomplished with our in-house
developed platform Helio [https://medium.com/@ryancaldbeck/announcing-the-
launch-of-he...](https://medium.com/@ryancaldbeck/announcing-the-launch-of-
he...). We are working on challenging problems in information retrieval and
being able to develop an in-depth knowledge graph of all private consumer
packaged good (CPG) companies. We are mining vast amounts of data to
successfully rewrite the rules on how private companies are evaluated.

Our primary tools are Python3, Spark, Docker, Airflow, and AWS but we are a
small Engineering/DS team and always happy to hear new and impactful ideas.

Senior Data Scientist: [https://circleup.com/job/senior-data-
scientist/](https://circleup.com/job/senior-data-scientist/)

Machine Learning Engineer: [https://circleup.com/job/machine-learning-
engineer/](https://circleup.com/job/machine-learning-engineer/)

Data Engineer: [https://circleup.com/job/software-engineer-
data/](https://circleup.com/job/software-engineer-data/)

Infrastructure Engineering Manager: [https://circleup.com/job/infrastructure-
engineering-manager/](https://circleup.com/job/infrastructure-engineering-
manager/)

Infrastructure Engineering: [https://circleup.com/job/infrastructure-
engineer/](https://circleup.com/job/infrastructure-engineer/)

And more at: [https://circleup.com/jobs/](https://circleup.com/jobs/)

Please reach out to mstockton@circleup.com for more information

------
scottbell
Frontend, Backend, and DevOps Engineers | Traclabs | Procedure Automation |
Houston, TX | Full-time | Onsite | traclabs.com/join/

Traclabs is a dynamic and rapidly growing software company that is currently
seeking Frontend and Backend Software Developers and DevOps Engineers to join
our team. The stack is Node - Java - MySQL - Redis - Vue.js - AWS. Our
software helps humans execute procedures on complicated hardware - from
spaceships to assembly lines. We are hiring for onsite work in Houston. If
interested apply at traclabs.com/join/ or email me at scott@traclabs.com

------
stephenq
LocateAI | Software Engineers | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE, FULL TIME

LocateAI is changing the way retailers think about opening new stores. We are
building a platform for predicting the future success of a store using big
data and machine learning. We use hundreds of thousands of data points to help
national brands with their growth strategy. We're hiring for full-stack and
back-end engineers.

Full job posting: [https://angel.co/locateai/jobs/229663-software-
engineer](https://angel.co/locateai/jobs/229663-software-engineer)

------
goodcanadian
Indra Renewable Technologies | Senior Software Engineer | Malvern, UK |
ONSITE, but flexible | [https://www.indra.co.uk/](https://www.indra.co.uk/)

Developing embedded software for next generation smart energy products for
Electric Vehicles and Home Integration as well as Electric Vehicle conversions

Experience in modern C++ development is required. Some experience with
embedded programming is preferred.

More information: [https://www.indra.co.uk/software-
engineer](https://www.indra.co.uk/software-engineer)

------
ronspy
SpyCloud | Austin, TX | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://www.spycloud.com](https://www.spycloud.com)

SpyCloud is a pioneer in breach discovery. We strive to help businesses of all
sizes mitigate data breaches by proactively alerting when employee or company
assets have been compromised. We accomplish this through our early-warning
breach detection service powered by a world-class team of intelligence
analysts. We're looking for the following:

1) Junior/Mid-Level Software Developer (Password Cracking)
([https://www.indeedjobs.com/spycloud/jobs/4a55ec9eec2405fdd50...](https://www.indeedjobs.com/spycloud/jobs/4a55ec9eec2405fdd507))

SpyCloud manages the most expansive database of plaintext passwords in the
industry. Once a new breach is recovered from the dark web, we use specialized
hardware and software to crack as many of the password hashes as possible.
This gives developers the ability to prove user exposures and automate
password exposure checks across internal systems. We're looking for someone to
manage password cracking efforts and add new features/optimizations to our
password cracking platform.

Stack - Python, Pyramid, MySQL, All things AWS!

2) .NET Developer
([https://www.indeedjobs.com/spycloud/jobs/b7db83b305e0ce8cb20...](https://www.indeedjobs.com/spycloud/jobs/b7db83b305e0ce8cb201))

We're looking for someone who can contribute to our Active Directory Guardian
software ([https://spycloud.com/pages/active-directory-
protect/](https://spycloud.com/pages/active-directory-protect/)). Active
Directory Guardian leverages SpyCloud's massive database of exposed
credentials to protect corporate Windows domain environments from Account
Takeover attacks. You will also be responsible for developing new tools that
can leverage our data to protect Microsoft deployments.

Stack - C#, ASP.NET Core, Azure

If you're interested or have any questions, please email me at
ronak@spycloud.com. You can also apply via the links above.

------
cryptopixel
Pivotal Software | Senior Security Engineer | San Francisco or Palo Alto |
FULL-TIME | ONSITE

Founded in 2013, Pivotal Software, Inc., combines our leading cloud-native
platform, tools, and methodology to empower the world’s largest organizations
to adapt to change and build great software.

We are looking for a Senior Security Engineer to help us build, automate, and
support all aspects of security operations.

Full posting:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/pivotalsoftware/jobs/1289617](https://boards.greenhouse.io/pivotalsoftware/jobs/1289617)

------
jc-kulm
BitMEX | SF |Sr Security/K8S/Node/API | On-Site | Full-Time | Visa The Bitcoin
Mercantile Exchange (BitMEX) is the world’s most advanced Bitcoin derivatives
platform and the 26th largest exchange, of any type, on Earth. We have a
hundred thousand active customers across the globe, particularly in Asia.

Developed by ex-bankers well-versed in computer science, financial
engineering, and traditional finance, BitMEX launched in 2014. We’re new (but
so is everybody in this industry) and we’ve been humbled by our success so
far.

Our innovative, secure, and very liquid platform currently trades between $2
and $5 billion USD a day of crypto derivatives (futures and options only; we
are not a spot exchange where you can buy Bitcoin with USD or other fiat
currencies).

By offering the crypto-sphere’s greatest price discovery marketplace, BitMEX
also expects, over the long term, to spur Bitcoin adoption by consumers and
merchants.

Culturally, BitMEX defies the stereotypes of both the old-fashioned,
testosterone-drenched Wall Street “boys club” type of firm, as well as the
politically correct, “snowflake-coddling” Silicon Valley tech outfit. In
truth, we are pioneering a new model of corporate culture, and learning as we
go.

For example, as Angelina Kwan, chief operating officer of BitMEX, put it: “In
addition to being a true market leader among trading platforms, BitMEX shares
my values of gender inclusion, particularly in STEM fields. Cryptocurrency
markets present an exciting new opportunity for women to get involved in the
intersection of finance and technology.”

All BitMEX employees have at least three things in common: they buy into our
core values unequivocally, they are effective in their roles, and they own up
to their actions. No workplace is free of internal politics, but we are as
much of a meritocracy as you’ll find in this cruel world. And you can be
almost anything you want to be at BitMEX as long as you make your mark with
your work.

If you like what you've read, visit bitmex.com/careers or email
people@bitmex.com. We are hiring across all departments but our most pressing
needs right now are for Node/API Engineers, Senior SREs and Kubernetes
Engineers.

We look forward to hearing from you!

------
sriprasanna
CurrencyFair | Backend engineer | Dublin, Ireland | Onsite | Fulltime

CurrencyFair is an online peer-to-peer currency exchange marketplace. We
recently secured €20 million funding for our Asian expansion.

We are looking for Backend engineers, our backend stack includes Java and PHP.
Expertise in one and willingness to work on other is mandatory.

Please see the detailed job description here.
[https://my.hirehive.io/currencyfair](https://my.hirehive.io/currencyfair)

Feel free to apply through the link or you can send me your cv directly at
sprasanna at currencyfair dot com

------
OmarIsmail
Streak | Site Lead | Vancouver, BC | ONSITE

[https://www.streak.com/careers/vancouver-site-
lead](https://www.streak.com/careers/vancouver-site-lead)

Streak is establishing our first engineering office outside of San Francisco.
We know that it takes focus and intentional planning to make a distributed
office a success, and we're looking to partner with an experienced engineer to
take on the role of site lead and build out the office.

Your day to day will include:

\- Engineering: We're not particular about where in the stack you're looking
to contribute (see our existing engineering reqs for some possibilities, but
we're flexible), but we are looking for somebody with a strong engineering
background who wants to be hands-on as the team gets off the ground. As the
team grows, we'll figure out together what division of time makes sense.

\- People Management: Work with Vancouver engineers to make sure they're
happy, healthy, and engaged. Ensure that the team grows in a way that makes
sense for both the office and Streak overall. Facilitate communication both
within the site and with the San Francisco team.

\- Recruiting: Lead hiring in Vancouver and work with the Streak recruiting
team to source great candidates. Attend meetups and events, be the face of
Streak in Vancouver.

We are excited about you if you:

\- You're an experienced engineer. You've contributed significantly to an
evolving codebase and have the learnings to show from it.

\- You're an experienced leader. You've been a people manager, a product
manager, or a tech lead for a significant team or product.

It would be phenomenal if:

\- You have experience with distributed teams, especially in management.

\- You're familiar with the tech ecosystem in Vancouver. We're new here
ourselves and would love to partner with someone who knows their way around.

To learn more about the company and how we operate check out our careers page
[https://www.streak.com/careers](https://www.streak.com/careers).

------
raullen
IoTeX Network | Palo Alto, California | Full Stack/Frontend Engineers | Full-
time/Part-time/Intern | [https://iotex.io](https://iotex.io) IoTeX is building
the auto-scalable and privacy-centric blockchain infrastructure designed and
optimized for the Internet of Things (IoT). Full Stack/Frontend engineers are
needed to speed up our product development process. Apply here:
[https://iotex.io/careers](https://iotex.io/careers)

------
DocSndDachshund
DocSend | San Francisco | ONSITE | Full-time

Hello SF! We're looking for Senior Full Stack Engineers to help us grow and
scale. We're the top rated product in our space, top product = top level
engineering.

Ownership in code and product development - Interesting and new problems -
Collaborative team - Award-winning culture

Stack: Rails, JS/CoffeeScript/JQuery, PostGres, Heroku

More info here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/docsend/ebc75d63-fc3c-4329-aa30-975986...](https://jobs.lever.co/docsend/ebc75d63-fc3c-4329-aa30-975986eb8202)

Hope to meet you soon!

------
scanr
London, UK | Investec
([https://www.investec.co.uk](https://www.investec.co.uk)) | Fintech | Junior
Developer | Full Time | Onsite | Permanent

Join us in creating fin-tech products to help businesses grow.

We're using C# and .NET Core 2.2 on the backend and React, TypeScript and MobX
on the frontend.

If you love programming and would like an entertaining job with smart and
friendly colleagues, lots to learn and a wide variety of challenges, please
get in touch. You can email me personally at jamie.mccrindle@investec.co.uk.

We can’t sponsor visas, unfortunately.

------
alliejanoch
Mapistry | Full Stack Developers, Account Executives, Digital Marketing
Campaign Specialist | Berkeley, CA | Remote in US for Developers, Onsite for
other roles

Mapistry is SaaS for environmental compliance. Customers include Fortune 100
companies in industries like trash/recycling, consumer products, food
processing, mining, etc. We are a team of 18 and closed a $2.5M seed round
lead by SaaStr.

Check out a complete job descriptions at
[https://www.mapistry.com/careers](https://www.mapistry.com/careers)

------
gwintrob
Newfront (W18) | Experienced Full Stack & Frontend Engineers | San Francisco |
Onsite

Newfront is a fast-growing startup modernizing the $500bn+ insurance industry
by supercharging brokers with technology. At our office in San Francisco,
you'll have the opportunity to join a talented team of engineers with a
singular focus: to bring an otherwise legacy industry into the 21st century.

[https://jobs.lever.co/newfrontinsurance?team=Technology](https://jobs.lever.co/newfrontinsurance?team=Technology)

------
OneloginRecruit
Onelogin | Software Engineer |
[https://www.onelogin.com/](https://www.onelogin.com/)

Ruby, Javascript / C#, Java / Docker, Swarm, Terraform

To apply: elly dot hagen at onelogin dot com

or:
[https://www.onelogin.com/company/careers](https://www.onelogin.com/company/careers)

OneLogin provides industry-leading, enterprise IAM solutions for every user,
device, and application. We manage and secure millions of identities for
thousands of enterprise customers.

------
steejk
TrustFlight | Frontend, Fullstack, UI/UX | Leamington Spa, UK | Onsite

TrustFlight is building the next generation of tools to enable digital
aircraft flight and maintennace records with blockchain, transforming the way
aircraft maintenance is carried out.

We have just moved into our new office in Leaminton Spa, and are looking for
Frontend & Fullstack developers and UI/UX designers to join our team.

Find out more at [https://trustflight.io](https://trustflight.io) or send us a
message at jobs@trustflight.io

------
FlorianRappl
smapiot | SW Architects and SW Engineers | ONSITE | Full-time | Munich,
Germany

smapiot ([https://smapiot.com](https://smapiot.com)) is a young startup
focusing on premium IT consulting and on engineering software services in the
IoT and development tooling space. For smapiot the bread and butter business
is the development of cloud native applications featuring reliability,
scalability and security. Our consulting projects touch a broad functional
spectrum including identity management systems and smart home platforms.

Our technology stack includes C#, TypeScript, Node.js, ReactJS, Microsoft
Azure, Kubernetes, Docker, MongoDB and many more interesting and leading-edge
technologies. Essential to us is a friendly and collaborative working
environment which fosters a constructive and open discussion culture, while
working in an agile and flexible way tailored to our needs. Within smapiot
everyone has a tech background and we are proud of our experienced
architecture team. Regularly we meet up in joint retreats, general tech
discussion sessions, or other team activities.

We are looking for skilled full stack web and backend developers who are keen
on building amazing tools and state-of-the-art solutions. If you are attracted
by the vision of contributing to the growth of a young, innovative company,
then don't hesitate to contact us by writing a mail to recruiting@smapiot.com.

------
ultimoo
Splunk | Senior Software Engineer | San Francisco | Full Time | Onsite

I'm hiring full stack engineers for my team at our SF HQ. You'll have the
opportunity to have significant impact on newly announced cloud based
products. Golang, Python, or C++ highly preferred along with Machine Learning
experience -- but we welcome all skills as long as you're motivated and eager.
Currently, I'm only looking for senior engineers with a minimum of 4 years of
experience. Shoot me an email -- the address is in my profile!

------
andia
SendBird | Software Engineer for Real-time Chat Platform | San Mateo | Onsite
| Fulltime

You will be participating in building the best real-time conversational
products and solutions possible.
[https://sendbird.com/careers/25555340-7633-41c0-b0d9-9f9c4da...](https://sendbird.com/careers/25555340-7633-41c0-b0d9-9f9c4daed05b)

~30 more open positions here:
[https://sendbird.com/careers](https://sendbird.com/careers)

------
alexk
Gravitational (YC S15) | Multiple Positions | Toronto, Oakland | ONSITE REMOTE
| [https://gravitational.com](https://gravitational.com)

Gravitational builds open-core software to automate the delivery and
operations of cloud-native software across multiple locations (multi-cloud and
on-prem). We are looking for ambitious and talented people across engineering
and go-to-market (sales/marketing). Here are some of the things we have built
in the past: Mailgun[1], Vulcand[2], OnMetal [3]. And some of the things you
will help us with currently: Teleport[4], Gravity[5], Teleconsole[6].

Open positions include:

    
    
      * Fullstack engineer (React expertise a +)
      * Head of marketing (demand gen, content marketing, dev evangelism and general growth)
      * Sales Development Reps (qualifying inbound and participating in outbound campaigns for handoff to sales reps)
      * Senior Golang/Linux systems engineer, Teleport
    

Locations: Toronto, Oakland, Remote Open positions on our about page and
github careers:

[https://gravitational.com/about#jobs](https://gravitational.com/about#jobs)

[https://github.com/gravitational/careers/blob/master/systems...](https://github.com/gravitational/careers/blob/master/systems-
engineer-teleport.md)

Apply: jobs@gravitational.com

[1] [https://www.mailgun.com](https://www.mailgun.com) [2]
[https://github.com/vulcand/vulcand](https://github.com/vulcand/vulcand) [3]
[https://www.rackspace.com/cloud/servers/onmetal](https://www.rackspace.com/cloud/servers/onmetal)
[4]
[https://github.com/gravitational/teleport](https://github.com/gravitational/teleport)
[5]
[https://github.com/gravitational/gravity](https://github.com/gravitational/gravity)
[6] [https://www.teleconsole.com/](https://www.teleconsole.com/)

------
maximzxc
Poptop | Kyiv, Ukraine | Full Stack Developer / Frontend Developer | Full Time
| ONSITE / REMOTE

Poptop is an online event planning marketplace and one of the fastest growing
and innovative event startups in the UK

We are currently seeking a Python(Django)/React Developer to join our growing
product team.

To apply or to read details:
[https://poptopuk.breezy.hr/p/883e4e737c1601-front-end-
react-...](https://poptopuk.breezy.hr/p/883e4e737c1601-front-end-react-
developer)

------
ewa
INTERCOM | Dublin (Ireland), London (UK) and San Francisco (USA) Full Time |
ONSITE | SaaS |
[https://www.intercom.com/careers/](https://www.intercom.com/careers/)

\- DIRECTOR, ENGINEERING (SF)
[https://grnh.se/3bf2fb671](https://grnh.se/3bf2fb671)

We are looking for a Director of Engineering to join our team in San
Francisco. This person will lead a group of high-performing teams that fuel
our growth. The teams include expertise on everything from the client-side
technologies used to build our public-facing sites, to the systems that power
our Marketing, Sales, and Finance teams' interactions with our customers, to
the experience that guides our customers from discovering our products through
our purchase flow.

\- PRINCIPAL SOFTWARE ENGINEER (SF)
[https://grnh.se/f44555431](https://grnh.se/f44555431)

Principal engineers are our strongest technical leaders, and work on our
hardest problems. They work as force multipliers for teams of engineers and
provide engineering org wide leadership.

\- SENIOR SYSTEMS ENGINEER (DEVOPS) (DUB)
[https://grnh.se/8bfba8f41](https://grnh.se/8bfba8f41)

We're also hiring engineers in Dublin and London to work on our product and
build message delivery rules and composer, our app framework or our database
models and user storage, to name a few. Our devops and security teams are busy
ensuring scalability and security of our infrastructure.

ABOUT US: We're a $1.3+ billion company, nearly 600 people and over 25k+
customers including Microsoft, Spotify, Stripe, Airbnb, Hootsuite, Yahoo, and
over 500M monthly conversations sent on our platform reaching over a billion
people worldwide.

TECH: Ruby on Rails application with an Ember.js frontend. We use MySQL,
MongoDB and Amazon’s DynamoDB for most of our storage. Our web messenger is
built on React.

Questions? Want a chat? Get in touch at ewa@intercom.com or check out our
blog:
[https://www.intercom.com/blog/category/engineering/](https://www.intercom.com/blog/category/engineering/)

------
vruiz
simplesurance GmbH | Berlin, Germany | Onsite, Full Time
[https://www.simplesurance.com/](https://www.simplesurance.com/)

We are building one of the world’s leading platforms to make insurance
accessible. Since 2012, we are proudly “Made in Berlin”: we are very
international with 150+ people from over 30+ countries working daily in our
central Berlin office. Our internationalism is reflected also in our business
since we are active in over 28 countries.

InsurTech is just taking off [https://blog.ycombinator.com/thoughts-on-
insurance/](https://blog.ycombinator.com/thoughts-on-insurance/) and we’ve
been there from the beginning.

What we are looking for:

    
    
      - DevOps Engineer (f/m): For lovers of infrastructure as code and service orchestration.
      - Golang Software Engineer (f/m): For hardcore gophers.
      - Language-agnostic Software Engineer (f/m): For pragmatic developers always looking to learn new things.
      - Full-stack Software Engineer (f/m): For PHP and Javascript allrounders.
      - QA/Test Engineer (f/m)
    

Email: jobs@simplesurance.com |
[https://www.simplesurance.com/careers/](https://www.simplesurance.com/careers/)

------
wojtczyk
Velodyne LiDAR | SE | Full-time | ONSITE | San Jose

We are looking for a:

\- Software Engineer _with_ hardware integration / robotics experience (C/C++
& python)

to join our Automation and Robotics team.

Independent thinkers and problem solvers.

If interested, please send an email with your resume to Martin Wojtczyk
<mwojtczyk@velodyne.com>

 _We build the world 's best lidar sensors for self-driving cars, robots, and
drones:_

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3ELziPYn5k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3ELziPYn5k)

~~~
iotatron
Hi, I was wondering if you'd like to shed light on a worry I have regarding
breaking into robotics/autonomous machines industry.

I have a B.S. in Applied Physics and an M.S. in Electrical Engineering.
Currently I work do hardware and firmware design on high reliability security
systems using FPGAs. On paper I think i'm a great applicant for a company like
Velodyne but i want more experience with robotics. I was wondering if a
company like Velodyne generally thinks highly about stuff like the Udacity
Nanodegrees. I am taking the Robotics Nanodegree and although I'm learning a
lot I feel like it's pretty cursory and companies like Velodyne want "real"
experience with robotics versus some online course.

Thanks for taking the time!

------
bandzest
Cetrez | Gothenburg, Sweden | Fulltime | ONSITE | www.cetrez.com

Cetrez is a automotive-centric digital studio and product house. We work with
Porsche, Lamborghini and others to build digital products.

We are looking for: \- Lead Frontend Developer \- Lead Backend Developer \-
Midweight Fullstack Developers

We're growing in 2019 with a large complement of new work from some pretty
exciting clients.

Please email jack@cetrez.com with the subject 'HNHIRING' to apply.

Note: Must be in (or willing to relocate to) Gothenburg, Sweden. (it's a great
city!)

------
jchrisa
Fauna | Scala Engineers, Tech Writers, Solutions Architects | Distributed /
Remote

[https://fauna.com](https://fauna.com)

We are hiring aggressively at FaunaDB for Scala and JVM distributed systems
roles, as well as field engineering/solution architect roles.

We are solving the hardest problem in applied computer science with our global
transactional database.

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/faunadb](https://boards.greenhouse.io/faunadb)

------
rhsimplex
corrux | Python Backend and Devops Developer | Munich, Germany | ONSITE |
INTERNS | €50-65K + equity | [https://corrux.io/](https://corrux.io/)

Work and grow in an environment driven by ownership, execution and innovation!
Disrupt the construction industry with us. You will be the catalyst for
backend and devops development at corrux, a young startup serving the complex
needs of users and data processing in the civil construction space. We
specialize in analytics and failure prediction for heavy civil equipment
(think railroad track laying machines or tunnel borers).

You will be integrating external OEM and customer data sources into our
platform and streamlining deployment, while keeping an eye for scalability and
performance, setting up pipelines to extract and normalize data from customer
APIs or custom hardware (in batches and real-time), improve our failure
forecasting models both in accuracy and performance, and help build more
sophisticated CI/CD with an eye towards horizontal scalability and
reproducibility across customers.

We're also hiring interns (data science, backend, frontend)!

Apply here: [https://corrux.io/career/](https://corrux.io/career/) Or email me
with any questions: ryan at corrux.io

------
qth10
Thanx | SF, DEN, Remote | Principal Engineer | ONSITE/REMOTE, Full-time |
$160-$200K |
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/thanx/jobs/903207](https://boards.greenhouse.io/thanx/jobs/903207)

Americans spend more than $5 trillion on restaurants, retail, and services
each year. Nearly 90% of those transactions happen in a real-world store. Data
is king and online it powers personalized customer experiences and product
recommendations. Offline, however, it’s still 1999. Brands are blind to their
customers, causing them to spend more and more money on “megaphone” marketing.
No wonder brick-and-mortar stores are being left behind.

Thanx is fundamentally changing that. Thanx personalizes every interaction
between a merchant and their best customers, resulting in measurable increases
in revenue for merchants and far greater personalization for consumers. How? •
Through proprietary partnerships with credit card networks (e.g. Visa,
Mastercard, Amex), Thanx can reward consumers for their purchases and deliver
highly-customized promotions • Through our interactive dashboard, Thanx makes
even the smallest marketing team a data-science driven expert in
personalization - right message to the right customer at the right time
through the right channel. • By measuring our success based on revenue
generated (not opens and clicks of emails)

Think of us as Salesforce meets Google Adwords for offline retail. Thanx is
backed by some of the best investors in the world — Sequoia Capital, Icon
Ventures, and Andy Rachleff (CEO Wealthfront, cofounder Benchmark Capital).

Thanx Engineering • Team: early engineers at AWS, Cloudera, Climate, Zenefits,
Okta. Experience from successful product companies like Disney, Google, and
Facebook. This is an elite engineering team, period. • Growth: 10x YOY data
growth; $100M+ delivered to merchants; 200% team growth; modern, rapidly-
evolving platform -- adopted Golang, Elasticsearch, NLP, React, React Native,
GraphQL, and added 5+ new microservices; all in the last 12 months. And we are
just getting started. • Culture: data-driven decision-making, risk-taking, no
hierarchy, collaboration & shared responsibility, testing and continuous
improvement. As a remote-friendly team, we have flexible work hours and PTO
policy. We work and play hard -- be warned, when it comes to Mario Kart, we
are super competitive!

------
randyv2
Treez | Full stack web | Seattle, WA | ONSITE

Treez provides enterprise software for legal cannabis businesses that is
expanding its Seattle team. If you're interested in building the B2B tools to
help catapult legal cannabis businesses to the next level, we'd love to hear
from you.

Apply at [https://angel.co/treez/jobs/478799-senior-full-stack-
develop...](https://angel.co/treez/jobs/478799-senior-full-stack-developer)

------
099812477
ThreatPipes | Belfast, UK | Full Stack Engineer / Dev-ops Engineer | Full Time
| ONSITE / REMOTE

ThreatPipes is an early stage cyber security startup based in Belfast, United
Kingdom. We're always looking for ambitious and talented people to join us.

Right now we're searching for the first hires to join our engineering team.

To apply or to find out more go to:
[https://www.threatpipes.com/careers/](https://www.threatpipes.com/careers/)

------
jarfa
OkCupid | New York, NY | multiple roles | FULL TIME | ONSITE | VISA

iOS Engineer, Backend Engineer, Product Manager, Data Analyst

Statistically speaking, odds are that someone you know has found a date on
OkCupid (seriously, just ask around). And that doesn’t happen by chance. We’re
dedicated to “connecting” people, and we work hard to make OkCupid the
irreverent, yet reliable service you’ve come to know.

[https://okcupid.com/careers](https://okcupid.com/careers)

------
figers
CTO here, Boston based Junior Software Engineer job for Third Eye Health a
national healthcare company providing high quality remote and bedside medical
care to acute, post-acute, and senior care organizations. 2 days a week
meeting on-site, 3 days remote work.

C# / SQL / Swift

[https://www.indeed.com/job/junior-software-
engineer-f037bec7...](https://www.indeed.com/job/junior-software-
engineer-f037bec73368a772)

------
manoa
Envoy | All types of software engineering jobs | San Francisco, CA and
distributed | Full-time | [https://envoy.com](https://envoy.com)

Our mission is to challenge the status quo of workplace technology. You've
seen our visitor registration kiosk everywhere. Now, we're looking around the
office—to the mailroom, meeting rooms and beyond—and asking how can we make
this better, too? We envision a world where technology is woven through our
workplaces, all of it working together to make our time there delightful. Read
more here: [https://www.forbes.com/sites/alexkonrad/2018/10/23/envoy-
con...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/alexkonrad/2018/10/23/envoy-conquered-
the-front-desk-now-its-raised-43m-to-make-offices-smart/#31d8e5754d80)

We have 1/2 of our engineering team working full-time remotely with the rest
in SF HQ. Continental US time zones are preferred so we can easily
collaborate. Here's a blog post about our distributed environment:
[https://envoy.engineering/building-our-remote-distributed-
en...](https://envoy.engineering/building-our-remote-distributed-engineering-
culture-2cfe9721ab4b)

Our stack is built on Ruby&Rails, PostgreSQL, Redis, Elixir, JavaScript
(Ember.js), Swift, and a few more things. We’re currently hosted on Heroku
with some AWS and are reevaluating as we scale.

We value being a top-notch organization with a strong engineering-driven
culture, and have the same high standards with our code, systems, and people.
We value learning and growth (and not being bored) and hire diverse, well-
rounded, communicative people we can envision being friends with and trusting.
Here are our Engineering principles:
[https://github.com/envoy/Engineering/blob/master/principles....](https://github.com/envoy/Engineering/blob/master/principles.md)

You can get more info on our jobs page
[https://envoy.com/jobs/](https://envoy.com/jobs/) Or just apply to
[https://goo.gl/GEy3JE](https://goo.gl/GEy3JE) and we’ll make sure to get back
to you.

------
adamsmith
KITE | Software Engineer and Machine Learning Engineer + Lead Product
Designer| Onsite - Downtown San Francisco

Help us build the future of programming at well-funded startup Kite (kite.com)
-- we’re using machine learning to eliminate the repetitive parts of writing
code. Watch our demo here: goo.gl/d7RkUT.

Our stack: GO + Python

Open positions for full stack engineer, senior backend engineer, and senior
machine learning / ML engineer. Apply here: jobs.lever.co/kite, or send us a
note at flywithus@kite.com.

\-- Adam

------
iamlily
Gamma Lab | New York, NY | Onsite | Visa Sponsorship | Machine Learning
Interns | gammalab.us

About Gamma Lab:

\- We are small team of passionate engineers and scientists

\- Working on challenging AI problems in NLP and Finance

Interns:

\- Our interns are self-driven

\- Have opportunity to build great things from scratch to production

\- Participate in all aspects of projects lifecycle

Apply at [https://gammalab.us/job/ai-research-intern-full-time-part-
ti...](https://gammalab.us/job/ai-research-intern-full-time-part-time-
summer-2019/)

------
holgster
Locarta | Berlin | Senior Backend Engineer | Fulltime | ONSITE

We are a location-based analytics startup in Berlin. Every day more than a
million mobile panelists send us over a billion data points about where they
go in the real world. Currently we need a new Senior Backend Engineer with
vast experience in Scala or Python and in-depth knowledge of data storage and
warehousing. Understanding Kubernetes is a big plus. No German required ;)

We help with visa and relocation.

Full details via locarta.co/jobs

------
askz
Clinigrid | [http://www.clinigrid.com](http://www.clinigrid.com) | Paris,
France | Onsite | full time

We do software that collect health data, integrate it, exploit it.

We're currently have open positions for two Senior Java developers.

Our stack is primarily Spring/Wicket with a lot of internal libraries
developed internally over the time.

You'll join a small team in Paris (Champs-Elysées) devoted to make good
software for health care sector in France and abroad.

------
danecjensen
Sock Club | Web Developer (Ruby on Rails, Javascript) | Austin, TX | FULL-
TIME, ONSITE, custom.sockclub.com and www.sockclub.com

The retail landscape is shifting it's reorganizing from around the automobile
to around the smartphone. We are working to capitalize on this change by
building a DNVB (digitally native vertical brand) and also working on the
discovery problem for ecommerce. If you're interested in this opportunity
contact me at dane@sotmclub.com

------
mars
admetrics | Frontend Engineer | Frankfurt (am Main), Germany ONSITE | VISA |
Full time | [https://www.admetrics.io](https://www.admetrics.io)

admetrics provides deep, actionable insights into advertising performance.

You will be part of a cross functional team that consists of talented
developers, data scientists and machine learning specialists in Frankfurt am
Main Germany, Italy and Switzerland to solve some very challenging technical
problems. You and your fellow team members will learn from each other to
improve your skills and our code through mentoring, code reviews and
automation.

You will help shape a product that is able to optimize ad efficiency based on
enormous amounts of data. Apart from implementing new product features your
scope of work also includes adding instrumentation code and automating data
gathering tasks.

Your profile:

\- At least 3 years of professional experience

\- Excellent practical Javascript knowledge (Angular, nodeJS, ...)

\- Very good understanding of JS, CSS and cross-browser optimization /
performance

\- Good knowledge of SQL databases

\- Very good English verbal and written communication skills

Huge Pluses:

\- Unix knowledge (filesystem, sockets, memory, TCP/IP)

Full job description and application here:

[https://www.admetrics.io/en/career_job/:web_developer](https://www.admetrics.io/en/career_job/:web_developer)

------
yegg
DuckDuckGo - Happy New Years! We are looking for candidates that are excited
to join us in raising the standard of trust online (all positions remote and
we do sponsor H-1Bs):

DuckDuckGo | Senior Mobile Application Developer | Paoli PA | REMOTE, VISA

DuckDuckGo | Senior Site Reliability Engineer | Paoli PA | REMOTE, VISA

DuckDuckGo | Technical Aqusition Manager | Paoli PA | REMOTE, VISA

More positions should be up soon!

[https://duckduckgo.com/hiring](https://duckduckgo.com/hiring)

------
gixo
Tray.io | London | System / Full Stack / Test Engineers | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://tray.io/](https://tray.io/)

Tray.io is ushering in the era of the automated organisation. We believe that
any organisation can and should automate. With Tray.io, citizen automators
throughout organisations can easily automate complex processes through a
powerful, flexible platform, and can connect their entire cloud stack thanks
to APIs.

We are an ambitious and well-funded startup looking for top engineering talent
to make connecting software services a breeze. Many software services we use
every day are distinctly separate and difficult to use together - we intend to
fix that. Our challenge is to build a cutting-edge product that is powerful
and complete while also being beautiful and easy to use. You'll get to make
your mark at a rapidly-growing company positioned to completely reinvent a
multibillion-dollar industry.

Current open roles:

\- Systems Software Engineer [https://tray-
io.workable.com/j/A989E2788E](https://tray-io.workable.com/j/A989E2788E)

\- Software Development Engineer in Test (SDET) [https://tray-
io.workable.com/j/B966DEFE9F](https://tray-io.workable.com/j/B966DEFE9F)

\- Implementation Engineer [https://tray-
io.workable.com/j/1401E5E51B](https://tray-io.workable.com/j/1401E5E51B)

\- Junior Javascript Software Engineer [https://tray-
io.workable.com/j/ECA9DB9833](https://tray-io.workable.com/j/ECA9DB9833)

\- Technical Talent Manager [https://tray-
io.workable.com/j/1E729ED3DB](https://tray-io.workable.com/j/1E729ED3DB)

Tech stack: Scala, Go, JavaScript, TypeScript, PostgreSQL, Redis,
ElasticSearch, Cassandra, AWS SQS, AWS Kinesis Docker, Terraform, AWS Lambda
Serverless Framework, Jenkins, Grafana, Prometheus AWS & Linux.

If you are curious and want to know more, have a look at our careers page:
[https://tray.io/jobs](https://tray.io/jobs)

------
jjoe1
Grailed & Heroine | NYC | Full-Time | Onsite |
[https://www.grailed.com](https://www.grailed.com) and
[https://www.heroine.com](https://www.heroine.com) We're a startup building
community-based marketplaces in the fashion space and looking for smart
engineers, marketers, and product people. Hit us up at jobs@grailed.com if you
have any questions!

------
marksamman
Doctype | Software engineer with reverse engineering skills / Anti-cheat
engineer | Stockholm, Sweden | ONSITE, VISA or REMOTE (worldwide) | Full-time
/ part-time | [https://www.doctype.se/](https://www.doctype.se/)

We're a small digital agency based in Stockholm, Sweden. Currently around 15
people. We have an office in the heart of Stockholm, but our employees are
free to work from wherever they feel most productive. We've built
[https://lemondogs.com/](https://lemondogs.com/),
[https://www.gothiaecup.com/](https://www.gothiaecup.com/),
[https://beta.esportal.se/](https://beta.esportal.se/), amongst other
websites. Our largest clients are within the eSports segment.

We’re currently looking for a software engineer with reverse engineering
skills to work with us on client-sided anti-cheat technology. Our current tech
stack is mainly Go, MariaDB and React, but the project you would be working on
is a standalone client built in C/C++ and Assembly.

Requirements:

* Good understanding of C and x86-64 assembly

* Good understanding of the x86 architecture

* Basic understanding of the Windows NT kernel

* Eager to learn

Nice to have:

* Experience with reverse engineering malware/cheats

* Experience with reverse engineering the Windows NT kernel

* Experience with binary instrumentation

* Experience with hardware-assisted virtualization (such as VT-x and AMD-V)

* Experience with SLAT (Second Level Address Translation)

* Understanding cryptography primitives

The role we’re looking to fill is initially part-time, but may eventually grow
into a full-time role. You’ll be working together with another anti-cheat
engineer to combat cheaters in video games. If you’re looking for a full-time
role, we may be able to offer that depending on your breadth of knowledge. We
can offer relocation to Sweden and assist with housing. I’m one of the co-
founders and currently hold the role as CTO. Feel free to mail me at
mark@doctype.se if this sounds interesting to you!

------
plsmatt
Pilotlight | Moorestown, NJ (Philadelphia Area) | Full Time | ONSITE Python /
Django Developer

Pilotlight is looking to add an experienced, full-time developer to our team.
We are a small, boutique development shop located in Southern New Jersey
(Philadelphia area) focused on building web applications for clients large and
small. If you have experience with Python/Django or with similar MVC-Style
frameworks (Rails, etc..) we would love to chat.

jobs@gopilotlight.com

------
patrickmay
Vroom | Data Engineers | New York, NY and Houston, TX | Full Time | Onsite |
AWS, Kafka, PostgreSQL, Python (and/or Golang), Redshift, Docker, etc.

Vroom is making the process of buying a used car fun. We're using a lot of
data science to ensure we provide our customers with the cars they want at the
best possible price. We need experienced Data Engineers to build the
infrastructure to leverage those models.

Email evan.gallahou@vroom.com with your resume.

------
RemoteLock
RemoteLock | Denver, Colorado, USA or REMOTE (global) | Full-time | Senior
Full-stack Engineer

Tech stack: Ruby, Rails, React, React Native, GraphQL, gRPC, MySQL, AWS

RemoteLock™, a LockState company, is headquartered in Denver, Colorado and
provides a cloud-enabled platform for smart locks allowing users to manage any
type of internet-enabled lock from a single centralized dashboard.

 _Must be willing to work US Mountain Time business hours_

If interested, please email techjobs@remotelock.com

------
samk3nny
untapt | Software Engineers | on-site | Full-time |
[https://www.untapt.com](https://www.untapt.com) | $90K – $135K + benefits.

We use Deep Learning to power recruiting across the globe. Whether it’s our
own platform or applications that integrate with our clients you’ll be at the
heart of building out our technology stack. You'll use React, Flask and
Kubernetes and work closely with a world-class Data Science team. This is an
amazing opportunity to work alongside a team of passionate engineers who are
working to flip hiring on its head.

We’re looking for front and back software engineers who are pragmatic in their
approach, have Strangled the life out of monolithic apps, know REST from their
GraphQL-bow and have had exposure working intermittently with talented,
diverse and remote teams.

If you thrive in a fast-paced, energetic, tech-centric environment, now's the
time to give us a shout. Together, we’ll change how people find work that
makes them happy and successful.

Read more here: [https://www.untapt.com/r/hn](https://www.untapt.com/r/hn) or
email me directly - sam@untapt.com

------
equilian
OnDeck ([https://www.ondeck.com/](https://www.ondeck.com/)) | Multiple
Positions | New York, NY and Arlington, VA | Onsite Only

At OnDeck, we make small business a big deal. We’re improving the world’s
economic landscape by changing the way small businesses access capital. We
care intensely about each other, our company and the customers we serve, and
are committed to making every day count.

Technology at OnDeck is a mix of building world-class user experiences for our
partners and direct customers, data processing to enable underwriting model
development and real-time lending decisions, automating operational and
compliance workflows, and generating precise money movements and calculations
to service our customers. We have an emphasis on scalability, security,
reliability and accuracy.

My teams are focused on building the experience and automation that underpin
our abilities to quickly and easily enable merchants to apply for and receive
capital.

Qualifications:

\- Strong Java developer with experience building complex system

\- Experience with Java frameworks like Jersey, Spring, and/or Dropwizard

\- Experience with AngularJS, Ruby on Rails, SQL and/or NOSQL

\- Experience creating and consuming REST web services

\- Good understanding of event-driven, functional, and object oriented
paradigm

\- Passionate about technology and willing to learn something new

We are looking for:

\- Technical Lead Engineer: Link to Come

\- Senior Software Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/ondeck/jobs/1425758](https://boards.greenhouse.io/ondeck/jobs/1425758)

\- Senior Software Engineer (More front-end focused):
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/ondeck/jobs/1146728](https://boards.greenhouse.io/ondeck/jobs/1146728)

\- Software Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/ondeck/jobs/1454072](https://boards.greenhouse.io/ondeck/jobs/1454072)

Feel free to reach out with any questions/send resumes to aevansel at
ondeck.com.

~~~
equilian
Here's the link for the Technical Lead Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/ondeck/jobs/1490380](https://boards.greenhouse.io/ondeck/jobs/1490380)

------
l3ver
Lever (YC S12) | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.lever.co](https://www.lever.co)

Lever builds modern recruiting software for teams to source, interview, and
hire top talent. Our team strives to set a new bar for enterprise software
with modern, well-designed, real-time apps. As the applicant tracking system
of choice for Netflix, Eventbrite, Cirque Du Soleil, ClearSlide, change.org,
and thousands more leading companies, Lever means you hire the best by hiring
together.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/lever](https://www.keyvalues.com/lever)

Our open positions:

* Backend Systems Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/lever/dd9a8568-623b-404c-b853-d6a46ebe...](https://jobs.lever.co/lever/dd9a8568-623b-404c-b853-d6a46ebeb9ae?lever-source=KeyValues)

* Senior Engineering Manager: [https://jobs.lever.co/lever/37c2fb0d-03ef-4c7d-a6b0-cac02488...](https://jobs.lever.co/lever/37c2fb0d-03ef-4c7d-a6b0-cac02488f53b?lever-source=KeyValues)

* Senior Software Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/lever/ea11e377-ad86-4173-86d2-2b8b1fc3...](https://jobs.lever.co/lever/ea11e377-ad86-4173-86d2-2b8b1fc32dd6?lever-source=KeyValues)

Tech Stack: Lever uses our own open source MVC framework called Derby that
syncs all data via Operational Transformation (the algorithm behind Google
Docs). OT is the way we handle concurrency conflicts for any piece of data
that is edited at the same time. In addition to real-time sync, OT allows us
to provide a smoother UI since we can render updates on the client instantly
without waiting for our backend to respond, while still guaranteeing
consistency.

Lever makes extensive use of AWS, Docker, Node, Mongo, ElasticSearch, and
Redis within our infrastructure. We use tools like Hubot to streamline
deployments and Grafana to see what’s going on under the hood. In addition to
automating all the things, we love to version them too! Our systems are all
created using Terraform and Chef, working together to ensure consistency at
all costs.

------
jureso
myTamarin | Fullstack web dev | London, UK | Full Time | Onsite |
www.mytamarin.com

* Opportunity: We’re myTamarin, AI-powered childcare matchmaker; grounded in psychology and powered by technology. We’re developing a unique matchmaking technology to connect parents and childcarers based on personality and parenting style as well as objective criteria (such as proximity and experience). While matchmaking has never been used for childcare, it is extremely important given the intimate nature of the relationship. We’re pioneering a new approach to solving problems in an industry that is largely underserved both in terms of technology and psychological insight. You will have the opportunity to deliver huge value to families, and the broader society. Join us to shape the company as well as the childcare industry as a whole.

* Team: Technology is at the very core of both our business and our users’ experiences, and we’re based in the heart of London’s vibrant startup community. You will be working alongside the founder, a data scientist and a matchmaker, as well as our overseas development team. We are a fun and fast-paced team who believe in collaboration above all. You can get involved in any aspect of the business you are interested in. We love creating simple and elegant solutions to deliver the best user experience!

* Profile: You are comfortable with our current stack or excited to pick up new frameworks: Typescript, React, Redux, Node.js, MySQL, Google Cloud Platform / AWS. We offer a competitive salary with equity incentive depending on your experience, opportunity to grow into the teach team lead and working directly with the founder and shaping the course of the company.

We would love to hear from you: jure@mytamarin.com.

------
adjohn
IOPipe | [https://www.iopipe.com/jobs/](https://www.iopipe.com/jobs/) | Remote
(USA) | Full Time

At IOpipe, our vision is to eliminate risk for developers and operations teams
building serverless applications by providing developers with best-in-class
tooling to develop, debug, and monitor their applications.

Open Positions:

* Full-stack JavaScript Engineer * Site Reliability Engineer (SRE) * Solutions Architect

------
bhayes121
Braze | Senior Engineers & Leadership postions | New York City, NY | FULL-TIME
ONSITE VISA

Braze (formerly Appboy) is a customer engagement platform that delivers
messaging experiences across push, email, apps, and more. Our platform allows
for real-time and continuous data streaming, replacing decades-old databases
that aren’t built for today’s on-demand, always-connected customer. Each
month, tens of billions of messages associated with over 1.5 billion active
users are managed through our technology.

Braze is a VC-backed company with hundreds of employees in offices located in
New York, San Francisco, London, and Singapore. We recently raised $80 million
in October 2018 and are hiring across the board in engineering:

* Senior Android Engineer: [https://grnh.se/mcd7v31](https://grnh.se/mcd7v31) * Senior iOS Engineer: [https://grnh.se/b52nxi1](https://grnh.se/b52nxi1) * Senior DevOps Engineer: [https://grnh.se/h4psfq1](https://grnh.se/h4psfq1) * Senior Backend Engineer: [https://grnh.se/rh1uey1](https://grnh.se/rh1uey1) * Senior Front-End Engineer: [https://grnh.se/qn7v6a1](https://grnh.se/qn7v6a1) * Staff Engineer: [https://grnh.se/4a7949431](https://grnh.se/4a7949431) * Engineering Manager: [https://grnh.se/56c2c14f1](https://grnh.se/56c2c14f1) * Director of Site Reliability Engineering: [https://grnh.se/4729d35c1](https://grnh.se/4729d35c1) * Director of IT/Security: [https://grnh.se/f6e106e71](https://grnh.se/f6e106e71)

To learn more about engineering and life at Braze please check out these
links:
[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/braze](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/braze)
[https://www.keyvalues.com/braze](https://www.keyvalues.com/braze)
[https://www.instagram.com/braze/?hl=en](https://www.instagram.com/braze/?hl=en)

------
k2xl
Calendly - Atlanta, GA

[https://calendly.com/](https://calendly.com/)

We are fast growing, profitable company building scheduling software.

Tech stack is Ruby on Rails, React, Backbone, Elasticsearch, Postgres. We are
all serverless and have a mature CI pipeline.

We are looking for senior engineers to join our Atlanta office.

See open positions: [https://bit.ly/2s8RxiA](https://bit.ly/2s8RxiA)

------
Runtastic
Open BACKEND DEVELOPER Jobs at Runtastic

We believe in supporting people to improve their fitness and overall health.
With more than 220 million downloads of our apps and 115 million registered
users on Runtastic.com, we face unusual and fascinating challenges everyday.
== ONSITE | VISA ==

YOUR MISSION

Ready to change the world with code? With hundreds of millions of users we
face the challenge of building a top-class backend infrastructure and
applications every day. Our main tools of choice to scale our applications are
jRuby, Sinatra, Sidekiq, MySQL and MongoDB. In your agile team, your tasks
will include:

\- Designing efficient and scalable backend services and APIs for our health
and fitness applications

\- Working together with your team to envision the next great features and
applications of Runtastic

\- Writing tests and releasing & monitoring your code

\- Improving our growing codebase

\- With a proactive mindset there will be plenty of opportunities to bring in
your own ideas to shape the future of Runtastic

YOUR PROFILE

\- Experience writing robust, maintainable HTTP and REST APIs

\- First contact with Ruby

\- At least 2 years of experience in backend development

\- Knowledge of SQL and familiarity with NoSQLdatabases such as MongoDB or
Cassandra

\- Ability to speak JSON (preferably JSON API) and REST to clients

\- Preferably, a degree in Information Technology, Software Engineering or a
related field (higher technical institute or university)

\- Very good English skills

\- Curious mindset, a team player and desire to work and live in Austria

Sounds interesting? Find out more:
[https://www.runtastic.com/en/career?jh=bl58u34xb4m97cu20g3ei...](https://www.runtastic.com/en/career?jh=bl58u34xb4m97cu20g3eik2ijlx59jj)

We offer jobs in various fields, check out our career page
[https://www.runtastic.com/en/career](https://www.runtastic.com/en/career) and
see if any of our open positions match with your interests and background
(i.e. open positions for Mobile Developers, Data Engineers, Scrum Masters,
...).

~~~
foobazzy
Just as a general note to those coming after me.

\- Use Chrome to open the links. On Firefox, I could only see the first
listing

\- The page takes a bit of time to load. So, be patient. The listing is
positioned just above the map and is injected later.

edit: formatting

------
minu7
Youtility Center Srl | Multiple Role | Rome, Italy | ONSITE

About Us: Youtility Center Srl is a company leader in Contact Center and
Customer Service. Our business had always looked in new technologies and
artificial intelligence, now we want expand with new talents the Engineering
and Research office.

\- Front End Engineers

\- Full Stack Engineers

\- Platform Engineers

\- Backend Engineers

If you want improve your skills in a good and young enviroment you're a
perfect candidate.

Email me with a cv: filippo.minutella@youtilitycenter.it

------
drcursor
Dreamlab Technologies AG | Bern, Switzerland | FULL TIME | |
[https://www.dreamlab.net](https://www.dreamlab.net)

We are currently hiring on-site and remote (Europe) for Senior System
Administrator positions.

Please check the job post -
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/906469276](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/906469276)

------
jamies888888
Flaunt Digital | Full stack web (PHP/AWS) | Leeds, UK | ONSITE | Fulltime |
£negotiable

Cutting edge digital agency creating websites and web applications using PHP7.
Always using the latest and greatest AWS tooling. We love to experiment and
are happy to take on new ideas and approaches to solving problems.

Opportunity to work on loads of different projects for clients such as The New
York Times.

Email to hello@flauntdigital.com with intro & questions :)

------
Beans0063
Retention Rocket | Ruby / React / Data Science | San Diego or REMOTE

Help build a predictive retention marketing platform. You will play a key role
developing architecture and UX which integrates with eCommerce platforms and
other APIs. If you enjoy innovating with a small team, architecting solutions,
creating novel interfaces and building products that help businesses scale
please email brian@retentionrocket.com

------
aceywacey
iManage RAVN -
[https://imanage.com/product/ravn/](https://imanage.com/product/ravn/) |
London, UK | ONSITE

iManage RAVN leverages AI to build document extraction and classification
software focussed on understanding legal and financial documents. The wider
company has built a well established document and email management system used
by 3500+ firms (incorporating 1m legal and financial professionals) that gives
RAVN unprecedented opportunities to change the way these customers work with
their data on a daily basis.

We are growing rapidly and have many open positions including:

\- Java Developer [1]

\- Full stack Developer [2]

\- DevOps Automation Engineer [3]

\- Software Consultant [4]

Our stack includes: Java, Scala (inc Akka, Spark), React/Redux, Docker

This is an exciting time of growth in our company's development and this is a
chance for you to shape and be part of the future of a firm that is helping
drive the application of AI within a huge market segment.

Apply here: [https://imanage.com/careers/](https://imanage.com/careers/)

Also feel free to email me directly at adam.wilmer [at] imanage.com

------
zubair_io
chorus.ai | Frontend Engineer | San Francisco CA, DE | Full-time, ONSITE |
[https://www.chorus.ai](https://www.chorus.ai) At Chorus.ai, we have pioneered
Conversation Intelligence and are helping top revenue teams understand their
business conversations at scale. If you love extraordinary challenges, working
with people that are among the best at what they do and want to grow as a
technical leader with vision – we want to meet you. Are you passionate about
development, and are ambitious, and enjoy working in a user-focused, dynamic,
entrepreneurial environment.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oc375ezBUWg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oc375ezBUWg)

We use the latest Frontend technologies, Typescript, Angular 7, Server Side
Rendering on AWS Lambdas, NodeJS, PWA

For more information, please visit:

[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/chorusai/view/P_AAAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/chorusai/view/P_AAAAAADAAGSN18L4CPp09s)

------
osk0r
mbr targeting / Ströer Media Solutions | Senior Software/Data Engineers |
Berlin | ONSITE

We're building the demand-side platform and data management platform for
Germany's leading digital advertising company. Our system is handling and
extracting data from hundreds of thousands of requests per second.

We're looking for:

Senior Software Engineers - you will helps us develop our high performance low
latency systems. We expect you to take ownership of components and take part
in shaping our future. We're 99% backend. We speak mainly Java, JavaScript,
and C++. Behind that, there's Kafka, Aerospike, and Redis.

Senior Data Engineers - you will help us extend our repertoire of big data
processing services. With our petabyte-sized Hadoop cluster you have a
thousand cores of computation power at your fingertips. We speak mainly Scala,
Java, and Python. Buzzwords include: Docker, Kafka, Hadoop, Druid, Flink,
Spark, Hbase.

Find out more at: [https://mbr-targeting.com/jobs.html](https://mbr-
targeting.com/jobs.html)

Send an informal application including resume to: jobs@mbr-targeting.com

------
ankuradwyze
Clarisights | Frontend, Backend, Data engineers | Bangalore, India | Full-Time
| ONSITE |
[https://angel.co/clarisights/jobs](https://angel.co/clarisights/jobs) | 8L -
30L Clarisights is an data ingestion and analytics platform that enables
marketers to make sense of and gain unique insights from data coming in from
all the sources (analytics, ads data, CRM, Payroll, etc). Our platform is a
seamless in browser experience - the users just add the data sources they want
to track, our backend then pulls in data from those resources and stores it
into our own database. The user then proceeds to the visualisation page to
create the required data visualisations.

Clarisights was founded to empower performance marketing and growth teams by
creating a platform that gives them insights and superhero powers they have
always wanted. Rather than wrestling with outdated spreadsheets and BI
platforms that can't keep pace with their growing volume of marketing channels
and data, marketers can use Clarisights to independently explore and analyse
all their data in a single and intuitive interface. Marketing teams around the
world use Clarisights for every aspect of their performance marketing workflow
- from integrating with data channels, creating and optimising dashboards, and
collaborating with teammates - all in real time!

We have found product market fit and have recently closed a $2M round from top
European VC's. Currently a team of 20 people looking to scale.

We're looking for frontend, backend and data engineers at all levels
(Architects, senior, mid-level and interns).
[https://angel.co/clarisights/jobs](https://angel.co/clarisights/jobs)

We deal with a lot of data and need real-time responses - you will have an
opportunity to work on some really hard engineering problems. We often run
into performance issues in popular open source tools and libraries - we don't
hesitate to find the bottlenecks and fix them. Team is lead by Ex-Google and
Ex-Facebook folks who've got lots of experience building scalable production
software.

Tech stack :

Backend : PostGres, MongoDB, Docker, Kubernetes, Ruby on Rails (we're
considering a migration to Elixir or GoLang). Hosted on Google cloud platform.

Frontend : React, Redux, Styled components, Jest, FlowType, WebPack, etc.

------
chrisprobert
insitro | Machine Learning for Drug Discovery | South San Francisco, CA | Full
Time | Onsite

insitro is reinventing drug discovery by bringing cutting-edge machine
learning in a closed loop with our high throughput robotic biology data
factory.

Current software roles include:

\- Machine Learning Engineer

\- Data Engineer

\- Head of Data Engineering

See: [http://insitro.com/jobs](http://insitro.com/jobs) or feel free to email
me: cprobert@insitro.com

------
jason_useproof
Proof (YC W18) | Sr. & Mid-level Full Stack Engineers | Full Time | Austin, TX
| Onsite

We are dedicated to helping real businesses grow using honest marketing
strategies so we only allow real user activity on our platform which means
when people see Proof on your site they know it's real.

[https://jobs.lever.co/useproof/](https://jobs.lever.co/useproof/)

~~~
Nullfix
Are you open to discussing the opportunities via phone?

------
melonjobs
Casaba Security, LLC | Security Consultant | Seattle, WA | Full-time | ONSITE

Casaba Security is a cybersecurity consulting firm based in Seattle and in
business for over a decade. The term cybersecurity encompasses the entire
technology stack we all use on a daily basis, from the services and components
to the raw data. From the mobile device in your pocket, to the desktop
software and cloud services you use every day, to the mission-critical systems
that power our lives, Casaba has been there to design and test security.

We have immediate openings for junior, senior, and principal security
consultants. This is your opportunity to be as resourceful as you want,
develop your skills, and learn from and contribute to leading software
development and security testing efforts. Casaba offers competitive salaries,
profit sharing, medical benefits, and a terrific work/life balance. Casaba
Security is an equal opportunity employer.

All positions are located in the Seattle metro area. Remote positions are not
available, although we will provide relocation assistance for the right
candidates.

You should have strong skills in some of the following areas: Web application
development and deployment .NET framework, ASP.NET, AJAX, JSON, and web
services Application development Mobile development (Android, iOS, etc.)
Debugging and disassembly Operating system internals (Linux, Windows, etc.)
Cloud services (AWS, Azure, etc.) Networking (protocols, routing, addressing,
ACLs, etc.) Pentesting, Security Assessments

If you have a development background you should know one or more programming
languages.

Applicants must be U.S. citizens and be able to pass a criminal background
check.

We pay regular bonuses to all employees and reward based on performance,
whitepapers and tool development, speaking engagements, and helping us recruit
new talent. We also offer all employees a Simplified Employee Pension (SEP)
after a period of tenure. It is a unique opportunity to be afforded this type
of retirement package over the more traditional 401k. We pay health insurance
for employees and dependents and offer generous paid vacation and sick leave.

Check out [https://www.casaba.com/](https://www.casaba.com/) for more
information.

To apply, please email employment@casaba.com with contact information and
résumé.

------
crikli
Lane 4 Tech is a small but mighty web site/app group out of Dallas, TX.
Looking for a senior developer with experience in Drupal as well as in the
front/backend JS frameworks.

Learn more / apply here:
[https://lane4tech.workable.com/jobs/905438](https://lane4tech.workable.com/jobs/905438)

Email me with questions at chrisrikli@lane.tech

------
asparagui
QuarkWorks | Columbia, Missouri, USA | Full-time | Onsite | Mobile Developer

We make mobile applications for companies big and small. Chances are, you've
already used one of our apps!

We are looking to add more full time developers in Columbia, MO!

[https://quarkworks.co/joinus/](https://quarkworks.co/joinus/)

Fill out the form at the URL above, or email hiring@quarkworks.co directly.

------
siavosh
pMD | San Francisco, CA Software Engineer
[https://www.pmd.com/careers](https://www.pmd.com/careers) If you're
interested in health care, helping doctors/nurses/staff take better care of
their patients and work on the forefront of new healthcare models and the
tools they are beginning to need, come join us. We're a profitable small
company < 30 people, with double digit annual growth, no VC, and we move very
fast with no red-tape. I actually found my current job on the monthly HN job
post a few years ago, and still here :) This is a very unique position given
it's a mix of pure engineering, and a significant customer facing role. Some
testimonials of the software:
[https://www.pmd.com/reviews](https://www.pmd.com/reviews) Contact:
careers@pmd.com

*Unfortunately, at this time we are unable to provide visa sponsorship. Candidates must be authorized to work in the U.S. as a precondition of employment.

------
clairerotageek
Senior Full Stack Developer --- London, Liverpool St office --- Permanent,
Full time --- Rotageek.com We are reinventing scheduling and growing our team
rapidly while we do it! We help businesses perfectly predict and meet demand
by using data-driven tech to effectively and fairly schedule staff. C# ASP.NET
ReactJS SQL Microservices Agile TDD TO APPLY email claire@rotageek.com

------
rwalker
Apple, Inc. | Cupertino

We’re perfectionists. Idealists. Inventors. Forever tinkering with products
and processes, always on the lookout for better. Whether you work at one of
our global offices, offsite, or even at home, a job at Apple will be
demanding. But it also rewards bright, original thinking and hard work. And
none of us here would have it any other way.

Where do you see yourself at Apple?

\-- Siri -- Apple’s Siri is looking for exceptional engineers, designers, and
project managers well versed in machine learning, natural language, speech
recognition, server automation, and/or mobile software development. Siri is
used on countless iOS, tvOS and watchOS devices and handles over a billion
requests per week.

If you’re passionate about Music, Home automation, Productivity, or one of a
variety of our open positions, you’ll be right at home. Note that we have
offices in Ottawa, Canada and Cambridge, UK too!

Apply online or send a resume to lendle_nguyen@apple.com.

\-- SEAR — Security Engineering & Architecture is looking for talented
engineers to help define the security properties and architecture of Apple’s
next generation operating systems. You will contribute to the entire system,
from the lowest levels of the device to the services off-device which work
together to protect our users. As an engineer you'll majorly impact the design
and implementation for all our platforms affecting hundreds of millions of
users' privacy and security. We’re hiring for both the User Secrets team and
the Trusted Execution team.

Apply online
([https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?job=113644011&openJobId=113...](https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?job=113644011&openJobId=113644011#&ss=%22SEAR%20-%22&t=0&so=&pN=0))
or send a resume to lha@apple.com.

\-- FEAR — Apple's Fraud & Security (FEAR) team, which is responsible for
combating fraud and abuse for Apple Services, is looking for software
engineers to build large scale distributed systems. We are hiring for senior
and junior engineer roles. Senior engineers should have 5+ years working on
distributed systems, and junior engineers should have a strong data structure
and algorithm background, and proficiency in a statically type language such
as Java, C++, Scala. If interested send your resume to fear-eng-
hiring@group.apple.com with [HN] in the email subject.

------
org
Org | NYC, Zug, World | Blockchain, AI, Financial Engineering, P2P | ONSITE,
REMOTE | [https://org.network](https://org.network)

Org is reinventing the nature of the firm, through a new platform allowing
easier creation of proper unstoppable DAOs.

[https://org.network/jobs/](https://org.network/jobs/)

------
deepakkarki
Clarisights | Frontend, Backend, Data engineers | Bangalore, India | Full-Time
| ONSITE |
[https://angel.co/clarisights/jobs](https://angel.co/clarisights/jobs) | 8L -
30L

Clarisights is an data ingestion and analytics platform that enables marketers
to make sense of and gain unique insights from data coming in from all the
sources (analytics, ads data, CRM, Payroll, etc). Our platform is a seamless
in browser experience - the users just add the data sources they want to
track, our backend then pulls in data from those resources and stores it into
our own database. The user then proceeds to the visualisation page to create
the required data visualisations.

Clarisights was founded to empower performance marketing and growth teams by
creating a platform that gives them insights and superhero powers they have
always wanted. Rather than wrestling with outdated spreadsheets and BI
platforms that can't keep pace with their growing volume of marketing channels
and data, marketers can use Clarisights to independently explore and analyse
all their data in a single and intuitive interface. Marketing teams around the
world use Clarisights for every aspect of their performance marketing workflow
- from integrating with data channels, creating and optimising dashboards, and
collaborating with teammates - all in real time!

We have found product market fit and have recently closed a $2M round from top
European VC's. Currently a team of 20 people looking to scale.

We're looking for frontend, backend and data engineers at all levels
(Architects, senior, mid-level and interns).
[https://angel.co/clarisights/jobs](https://angel.co/clarisights/jobs)

We deal with a lot of data and need real-time responses - you will have an
opportunity to work on some really hard engineering problems. We often run
into performance issues in popular open source tools and libraries - we don't
hesitate to find the bottlenecks and fix them. Team is lead by Ex-Google and
Ex-Facebook folks who've got lots of experience building scalable production
software.

Tech stack :

Backend : PostGres, MongoDB, Docker, Kubernetes, Ruby on Rails (we're
considering a migration to Elixir or GoLang). Hosted on Google cloud platform.

Frontend : React, Redux, Styled components, Jest, FlowType, WebPack, etc.

------
mxpxrocks10
SecurityTrails - Remote |
[https://securitytrails.com](https://securitytrails.com)

Hiring for all positions for people very passionate about security data. Fully
remote team.

email chris@securitytrails.com

Read more: [https://securitytrails.com/blog/working-
remotely](https://securitytrails.com/blog/working-remotely)

------
beekay
Spring Discovery | Data Scientist / Applied ML | Full-Time | SF Bay Area |
ONSITE

Spring Discovery is applying machine learning to accelerate the discovery of
therapies for aging and its many related diseases. Aging is the single
greatest risk factor for the most detrimental diseases — by understanding and
treating the biological damage accumulated as we age, we can find powerful new
therapies for fighting disease and living healthier, longer lives.

Over the past few decades, an unignorable amount of evidence has piled up from
the best labs in the world that this is possible [1]. But translating the
science to real therapies has been challenging in a field that has
historically struggled to experiment quickly. Here’s more on our mission and
approach: [https://medium.com/spring-discovery/accelerating-the-
discove...](https://medium.com/spring-discovery/accelerating-the-discovery-of-
therapies-for-aging-and-its-related-diseases-7c6a2109189f)

We have deep support from top-notch investors, including General Catalyst,
First Round, Laura Deming's Longevity Fund, Felicis, Caffeinated Capital, Sam
Altman, and more [2]. And our advisory board includes both world leaders in
aging research and senior pharma execs.

We have the beginnings of a great data pipeline (already several TB of rich
biological data collected specifically for ML purposes) and are in the process
of building out our own automated lab to scale things up even more. We’re
looking to add to our early team with experienced data scientists or applied
ML engineers who would enjoy working on things ranging from data
infrastructure to modelling to statistical analysis of large datasets. Yes,
you belong even if you don't have a bio background — we're a cross-functional
team. (Although of course biology experience is a plus).

If this sounds interesting to you, head on over to
[https://www.springdisc.com/#careers](https://www.springdisc.com/#careers) or
email me directly at benkomalo+hn@springdisc.com.

[1] [https://ldeming.com/longevityfaq](https://ldeming.com/longevityfaq)

[2] [https://www.businessinsider.com/ben-kamens-anti-aging-
spring...](https://www.businessinsider.com/ben-kamens-anti-aging-spring-
discovery-raises-18-million-2018-12)

------
bkudria
RaiseMe | Full-stack engineers | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE, Full-time

RaiseMe is expanding access to higher education by reinventing how students
earn scholarship dollars from colleges. Our platform allows colleges and
universities to award incremental "micro-scholarships" to high school and
community college students, based on academic, testing, extracurricular, and
real-world experience. We've over 250 college partners, and users in 1 of 2
high schools in the US. Many of our students earn tens-of-thousands of dollars
for college. The coolest part of our platform is how it educates students
about the possibility of college in the first place. Many of our users are
first-generation college attendees, or minority or low-income students.

We closed our Series B in 2018, bringing our total funding to around $30M. Our
investors include Salesforce Ventures, Chan-Zuckerberg Initiative, Teamworthy
Ventures, and First Round, among others.

Here's some awesome press coverage about us: \-
[https://impact.vice.com/en_us/article/ne3yvm/students-
earned...](https://impact.vice.com/en_us/article/ne3yvm/students-earned-
dollar1-billion-in-college-scholarships-using-their-smartphones) \-
[https://www.fastcompany.com/90206816/exclusive-zuckerberg-
ba...](https://www.fastcompany.com/90206816/exclusive-zuckerberg-backed-micro-
scholarship-startup-raises-15-million) \-
[https://www.edsurge.com/news/2018-07-26-raiseme-
gets-15m-to-...](https://www.edsurge.com/news/2018-07-26-raiseme-gets-15m-to-
help-students-cut-college-costs-if-they-do-well-in-school)

If you're an engineer looking to work with other smart and passionate
individuals on the mission of helping all high school students achieve their
college ambitions, get in touch! We are a small company still, with a
12-person engineering team. We offer competitive pay, great benefits
(including a dog-friendly office!), and meaningful equity stake.

Tech stack: Ruby/Rails, React/Redux frontend, MongoDB/Postgres/Redshift, with
some small things in Go, Python, and Node.

I'm happy to answer any questions - email me at bkudria@raise.me. Our jobs
listing page is here: [https://www.raise.me/jobs](https://www.raise.me/jobs)

------
funcmasterc
eVestment (owned by Nasdaq) | Atlanta, GA | Software Engineer
Junior/MidLevel/Senior | Full-time, permanent, on-site

eVestment, a Nasdaq company, is a high-growth, financial technology firm
headquartered in Atlanta with major offices in NYC, London and Hong Kong. Our
SaaS-based platform connects the institutional investing community through
unique data, intelligence and analytics.

Recently, the Private Markets team (my team) got a lot of funding from Nasdaq,
and we are hiring to fill out teams to work on the next generation of our web-
based Private Markets Data Analytics tools.

[https://www.evestment.com/about/careers/be-a-developer-
with-...](https://www.evestment.com/about/careers/be-a-developer-with-us/)

Languages: c#, ES6, SQL

Tech: docker, terraform, aws, vue, dotnetCore

Unlimited PTO (Paid Time Off), onsite Gym, Pet insurance, Weekly Team Lunches,
Regular team-building activities and social events, Community service
involvement, Flexible work hours, Award-winning work environment

------
rahul71
Blutag (blu.ai) | Princeton, New Jersey | Software Engineers | Full-time |
Onsite

[About Us]

Our platform lets retailers deliver voice assistants (alexa and google) for
their stores. We are a Amazon Alexa Fund company.

[Our Stack]

\- node

\- lambda

\- mongodb

\- aws

\- angular

\- python

[Requirements]

Node JS engineers (with some experience) with ability and willingness to work
on the backend API and the frontend platform. We provide stock options, full
health insurance and work out of beautiful downtown Princeton.

Email us at jobs@blu.ai and come join a fun and fast growing team.

------
jonathanbull
[https://emailoctopus.com](https://emailoctopus.com) | LONDON UK / MANCHESTER
UK / VANCOUVER CA | REMOTE

EmailOctopus was created in 2014 by two brothers. Today, we’re a small but
mighty team on a mission to make email marketing easier and more affordable.

We're looking for talented people who can do any of the following:

\- PHP and Symfony/Laravel

\- Elasticsearch

\- AWS

\- Google BigQuery

Email jonathan [@companyname] .com

------
jaz46
Pachyderm -- San Francisco -- onsite preferred, but remote possible (within
US) -- [https://jobs.lever.co/pachyderm/](https://jobs.lever.co/pachyderm/)

Love Docker, Golang, and distributed systems?

Pachyderm is an enterprise data science platform.

Teams that find themselves struggling to maintain a growing mess of advance
data science tasks such as machine learning or bioinformatics/genomics
research use Pachyderm to greatly simplify their system and reduce development
time. They rely on Pachyderm to do the heavy lifting so they can focus on the
business logic in their data pipelines.

Check us out at:

[https://pachyderm.com/](https://pachyderm.com/)

[http://github.com/pachyderm/pachyderm](http://github.com/pachyderm/pachyderm)

What would data analytics infrastructure (namely Hadoop) look like if we
rebuilt it from scratch today? We think it would be containerized, modular,
and easy enough for a single person to use while still being scalable enough
for a whole company. Tools like Docker and Kubernetes provide the perfect
building blocks for us revolutionize data infrastructure!

Pachyderm just raised our Series A led by Benchmark
([https://pachyderm.io/2018/11/15/Series-A.html](https://pachyderm.io/2018/11/15/Series-A.html)),
so you'd be getting in right at the ground floor and have an enormous impact
on the success and direction of the company as well as building the rest of
the engineering team.

Positions:

* Core distributed systems/infrastructure engineer (Golang)- You’ll be solving hard algorithmic and distributed systems problems every day and building a first-of-its-kind, containerized, data infrastructure platform.

* Front-end Engineer (Javascript) - Your work will be focused on developing the UI, perfecting the user experience, and pioneering new products such as a hosted version of Pachyderm's data solution.

* Lead Data Science Evangelist -- be the face of Pachyderm and get OSS users excited! Build machine learning and data science examples, write blog posts, give conference talks, and generally just evangelize Go, Docker, and Kubernetes!

------
eriktrautman
NEAR Protocol | Developer Evangelist | San Francisco | Full-time | ONSITE

## About the Role

As a developer evangelist, your mission is to educate and engage early
adopters and the broader developer community about the NEAR platform by
telling a compelling story and backing it up with practical examples. That
means doing whatever it takes to bring them into our developer community and
keep them actively and happily building within it while learning from their
experiences.

Practically speaking, this means that you will wear a lot of hats. As the core
protocol is developed, you will be a key interface with the early adopter
community to make sure they will have a great experience on the platform when
it is released. You’ll need to build developer tools, write demos/tutorials
and otherwise do pretty much whatever it takes to ensure developers have a
great experience onboarding to and using the platform.

Going forward, you will be a visible presence representing NEAR in communities
around the world by working directly with our events and community teams. This
means everything from speaking to hosting workshops to supporting developers
at events. You are the voice of the community to our internal team as well,
helping to inform the development and education roadmaps.

This is a role that will allow you to build real software and also take a
public-facing role representing the platform to developer communities. It is
one part engineering, one part community and one part education with a
sprinkle of marketing and PR. You will be based in San Francisco but travel is
a necessary component to support events around the world.

Apply at
[https://nearprotocol.com/careers?gh_jid=4106601002](https://nearprotocol.com/careers?gh_jid=4106601002)

## About NEAR

NEAR is a scalable blockchain and smart contract platform designed to provide
the performance and user experience necessary to bridge the gap to mainstream
adoption. Unlike other next generation blockchains, this network’s performance
both scales with the total number of nodes and allows those nodes to be run on
low-end devices like mobile phones, bringing potentially billions of them into
the network and providing a direct path to end users.

Apply at
[https://nearprotocol.com/careers?gh_jid=4106601002](https://nearprotocol.com/careers?gh_jid=4106601002)

------
bentineice
vivint.SmartHome | Home Automation - IoT, AI, making cool stuff | Boston, MA |
onsite At our NEW Boston Innovation Center at 101 Seaport Blvd, we're
delivering an integrated platform, award-winning products and the industry's
first artificial intelligence for the smart home. Check out our openings and
join the #SmartHomeRevolution We are looking for wicked smart engineers across
multiple functions, but here are just a few: -Platform/Back-End Software
Engineers -Full Stack Engineers -Platform Engineer (Go) -Mobile Software
Engineer (multiple Android and iOS) Check out all of our openings here:
[https://www.vivint.com/company/careers/team/technology](https://www.vivint.com/company/careers/team/technology)
technologies we touch: golang, kotlin, python, c/c++, swift, kubernetes Please
email bobby.aragon@vivint.com

------
cshg
flowkey | [https://www.flowkey.com](https://www.flowkey.com) | Full stack Web
& Data Science | Berlin, Germany | FULLTIME, ONSITE

flowkey is a profitable education tech startup helping millions of users
worldwide to learn piano.

Join us as a Data Scientist or Full-stack JavaScript Engineer. Flexible
working times, constant learning, a cutting edge tech stack (React Native,
GraphQL) and an experienced team are waiting for you.

Data Scientist: [https://flowkey.breezy.hr/p/7d43f5ecf7be01-data-scientist-
fu...](https://flowkey.breezy.hr/p/7d43f5ecf7be01-data-scientist-full-time)

Full-stack JavaScript Engineer:
[https://flowkey.breezy.hr/p/d90cda1664f601-full-stack-
javasc...](https://flowkey.breezy.hr/p/d90cda1664f601-full-stack-javascript-
engineer-full-time)

For any questions email me at chris@flowkey.com

------
swong
DistroScale | Software Engineers | San Bruno, CA | ONSITE |
[http://www.distroscale.com](http://www.distroscale.com) DistroScale, Inc. is
a fast-growing startup powering video experiences everywhere, wherever
consumers are consuming video. We help create engaging video experiences &
content reaching hundreds of millions consumers every month.

## Software Engineer, Web/Video

As a video player developer, you will be building high performance video
players that work across different browsers and devices (desktop, mobile web,
iOS, Android, OTT, etc.); fine-tuning the best presentation to its perfection;
enable best interaction for end users; build intelligent content delivery
incorporating optimal advertising and revenue solutions; working with
business/product teams to incorporate customer feedback; and more.

Description: [https://www.indeed.com/job/software-engineer-
webvideo-b397c3...](https://www.indeed.com/job/software-engineer-
webvideo-b397c332e651bf49)

## Software Engineer, Mobile & OTT

As a mobile video developer, you will be building high performance video
players that work across different browsers and devices (iOS, Android, FireTV,
Roku, tvOS, etc.); fine-tuning the best presentation to its perfection; enable
best interaction for end users; build intelligent content delivery
incorporating optimal advertising and revenue solutions; working with
business/product teams to incorporate customer feedback; and more.

Description: [https://www.indeed.com/job/software-engineer-mobile-
ott-4060...](https://www.indeed.com/job/software-engineer-mobile-
ott-406004bd85c1455c)

## Software Engineer, Big Data

As a backend developer, you will be building a highly scalable, high-
availability, and high performance service platform. Build efficient data
processing pipelines to deliver real-time feedback to various components
throughout production systems.

Description: [https://www.indeed.com/job/software-engineer-big-
data-86b14c...](https://www.indeed.com/job/software-engineer-big-
data-86b14c90a04de985)

Well funded, Profitable + Full healthcare + Catered lunches/drinks/snacks +
Great team environment

Send your resumes to: jobs@distroscale.com

------
mach_s
byrd ([https://getbyrd.com](https://getbyrd.com)) | Berlin, Germany | Multiple
Roles | Full-time | Visa | Onsite | Logistics / Supply Chain

1) Senior Backend Engineer: Develop a high-quality, well-tested product that
developers enjoy working on

Tech Stack: Python, Flask, PostgreSQL (SQL Alchemy), Heroku / AWS For more
info, and to apply: [https://getbyrd.com/en/karriere/sr-python-backend-
developer-...](https://getbyrd.com/en/karriere/sr-python-backend-developer-
mf/)

2) Senior Frontend Engineer: Develop tools which fundamentally change how
people use software in the logistics market

Tech Stack: Angular 6, Ngrx, Bootstrap, Material, Karma / Jasmine, AWS S3 /
CloudFront For more info, and to apply:
[http://getbyrd.com/en/karriere/5837/](http://getbyrd.com/en/karriere/5837/)

3) Senior Full Stack Engineer:

Tech Stack: See 1) and 2) For more info, and to apply:
[https://getbyrd.com/en/karriere/sr-full-stack-python-
develop...](https://getbyrd.com/en/karriere/sr-full-stack-python-developer-
mf/)

About byrd:

byrd is a logistics start-up which aims to make shipping a simple and
effortless experience.

Fulfillment Warehouses and Online Sellers suffer from old and outdated
software that is unintuitive and hard to use. We want to change that by using
state of the art technology to revolutionize the european logistics industry!

We built a platform that connects multiple partner warehouses with E-Commerce
Online Shops. This logistic network helps our customers to ship more efficient
than ever before and enables them to provide the same high quality service
such as online giants like Amazon or Zalando.

------
xyclos
Avoxi Charleston, SC or Atlanta, GA - ONSITE Backend Software Engineer (Go)
Telephony experience is a plus [https://www.avoxi.com/why-
avoxi/careers/](https://www.avoxi.com/why-avoxi/careers/)

I'm an engineer here, so feel free to DM me with questions.

------
cyptus
nexnox GmbH | Angular SKILLER? | Berlin, Germany | Fulltime, ONSITE | 40-65k €
+ bonus

We are developing SaaS-Solutions for the food and gastronomy branch. We are
optimizing the processes for easy reporting incidents to the right people,
detecting new issues early and fix these fast. The obtained data is used to
create device lifecycle and service providers performance reports. We are
providing intelligent solution proposals for future issues. Our focus is on
innovation and maximum usability.

We offer:

    
    
      - high-end CPUs
      - simple hierarchies
      - full time job, flexible working hours
      - active contribution in an new department
      - free drinks (hot & cold), especially club mate
      - extra holidays & team-events
      - central & modern office
    

more infos: [https://nexnox.com/](https://nexnox.com/)

see you soon :-)

------
silviogutierrez
Kettlebell Kitchen |
[https://www.kettlebellkitchen.com](https://www.kettlebellkitchen.com) | New
York, NY | Senior Software Engineer | ONSITE | Full-time

We are looking for quick learners who enjoy working with modern software
development tools in the food and manufacturing space.

Knowledge of specific frameworks or libraries is less important than a broad
knowledge of software development practices and an ability to learn.

At Kettlebell Kitchen, we're building technology to empower and drive our food
manufacturing business. We believe in tried and true business models, like
buying raw materials and selling a value-added product. Explosive growth is
nice, but not at any cost.

There are a ton of areas, including much of the ordering platform, that need
re-thinking.

Must haves:

1\. Significant experience developing web applications and web sites.

2\. Very good grasp of Python 3.5+ or TypeScript. Both are a plus.

3\. Some knowledge of the other language listed above.

4\. Willingness to work with both ecosystems.

5\. Relational database experience, ideally PostgreSQL and MySQL.

6\. An understanding of automated testing and when it’s an asset and when it’s
a liability.

7\. Clear, concise coding skills. Your code is more often described as "clean
and elegant" than "clever."

Nice to haves:

1\. Understanding of formal methods

2\. Bash and vi fu.

3\. Mypy and static typing experience in Python.

4\. React experience.

5\. Django experience.

6\. LoopBack experience.

7\. Angular experience.

8\. Static typing experience in other languages: Java, C++

9\. API design

10\. Rust experience

11\. A love of healthy food or fitness. Or both.

Shibboleths:
[https://gist.github.com/silviogutierrez/38996b3421ff946d6eb0...](https://gist.github.com/silviogutierrez/38996b3421ff946d6eb00d84fb8ed331)

Interested? Email jobs AT kettlebellkitchen.com. Please put [Hacker News] in
the subject line, _with_ the brackets. Maybe take a look at the shibboleths in
the link above and try answering a few.

------
HoyaSaxa
Narmi (Techstars NYC '17)| Senior Full Stack Engineer | New York, NY (NYC) |
ONSITE | [https://www.narmitech.com](https://www.narmitech.com)

Narmi is helping reinvent banking in the United States. We create a more
accessible and useful financial ecosystem by powering the online banking,
mobile banking, and open banking APIs for the 10,000 credit unions and
community banks in the United States. You'll be working on production software
that has a real impact on the average American's life everyday. Our software
helps them save money on their bills, understand their financial story,
protect their families and move money. Narmi was founded by two Georgetown
University alums who previously worked as CEO and CTO of a $18 million credit
union and also at some of the largest banks in the world.

Even if you don't think you are an exact fit for one of our current openings,
we'd still love to talk. We are always looking for well-rounded engineers to
join our team in NYC. Having expertise in python (django and django-rest-
framework), vue.js, react native, ansbile, terraform, visual design/UI/UX,
and/or security are all pluses!

Senior Full Stack Engineer: [https://angel.co/narmi/jobs/180510-senior-full-
stack-enginee](https://angel.co/narmi/jobs/180510-senior-full-stack-enginee)

Product Engineer: [https://angel.co/narmi/jobs/343383-product-
engineer](https://angel.co/narmi/jobs/343383-product-engineer)

The interview process entails an intro call to get to know each other, a
remote coding session, and finally an in-person half-day.

Some keywords: * Senior Full Stack Engineer, Senior Full-stack Engineer,
Senior Full Stack Developer, Senior Full-stack Developer * Senior Front End
Engineer, Senior Front-end Engineer, Senior Front End Developer, Senior
Software Engineer, Senior Product Engineer * Banking, finance, online banking,
mobile banking, open banking APIs, * New York City, New York, NY, NYC,
Manhattan

You can learn more on our website and apply via email: jobs @ our domain. Make
sure to mention you found us on Hacker News. You can also apply via
AngelList[1] Also please feel free to reach out directly to me chris @ our
domain.

[1] [https://angel.co/narmi/jobs](https://angel.co/narmi/jobs)

------
CalumJEadie
accuRx | Junior and Senior Software Engineers, Operations Manager | London, UK
| ONSITE [https://www.accurx.com/careers](https://www.accurx.com/careers)

accuRx is on a mission to fix communication in healthcare.

Currently, we let GP practices communicate with their patients, team and other
organisations. We’ve grown from being used in a handful of organisations at
the beginning of 2018, to now being in over 1,100 practices that send over
17,000 messages a day to patients – improving care and saving staff over half
an hour each day.

Over the next 12 months we’re growing our practice base in the UK and rolling
out exciting new products to enable the future of primary care.

Apply here: [https://www.accurx.com/careers](https://www.accurx.com/careers)

------
buzz27
Foursum Golf is looking for remote developers to help us build react native /
rails / docker / aws backed products for some interesting high-profile
partners in the sports space.

We offer flexible terms, competitive pay, and opportunities to develop your
skills. Drop us a line work@foursumgolf.com!

------
mapudo
mapudo.com | Full-stack developer | Remote or on-site in Düsseldorf (NRW),
Germany | Full time

Mapudo is becoming Germany's #1 online marketplace for metals. Like a hotel
search engine, we connect metals buyers to vendors listed on our marketplace.

\---------

Some of the things you’ll do

* Building and extending front-end, back-end and API components

* Assisting with platform software design with a focus on clean, pragmatic, and testable (modern) PHP code

\---------

Some of the things you’ll get

* Plenty of responsibilities from the start

* Exciting challenges in a positive and fun work environment

* Competitive compensation based on experience

\---------

You are

* Someone who is never content with the status quo but knows how to prioritize

* Curious and interested in understanding customers

* A developer who thrives in clean, tested code

\---------

To apply, please see [https://www.mapudo.com/content/mapudo/jobs-
fullstackdevelope...](https://www.mapudo.com/content/mapudo/jobs-
fullstackdeveloper/)

------
WFPhilip
Wealthfront | Redwood City, California, USA | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://www.wealthfront.com](https://www.wealthfront.com)

Wealthfront offers free, personalized financial planning
([https://blog.wealthfront.com/introducing-free-financial-
plan...](https://blog.wealthfront.com/introducing-free-financial-planning/))
which integrates with our investment management and personal banking products.
We are focused on providing our clients access to sophisticated financial
advice and building our vision for automating our clients' financial lives.

Our Engineering team is building the automated applications, services, and
infrastructure behind self-driving money. Start the new year by applying for
our open roles within our team, including API, Backend, Data, DevOps (my
team), Frontend, and Mobile.

I'm a hiring manager with two open roles: * DevOps Engineer - Tools
([https://jobs.lever.co/wealthfront/06ee452b-7c96-47b6-a278-f1...](https://jobs.lever.co/wealthfront/06ee452b-7c96-47b6-a278-f1a77a0c9a3a))
* DevOps Engineer - Networking
([https://jobs.lever.co/wealthfront/613f2d21-0565-4477-a361-39...](https://jobs.lever.co/wealthfront/613f2d21-0565-4477-a361-396c9b164a7f))

We are also hiring for two Engineering management roles: * Backend Engineering
Manager
([https://jobs.lever.co/wealthfront/9789e9e7-6be1-4bd2-b3f7-8a...](https://jobs.lever.co/wealthfront/9789e9e7-6be1-4bd2-b3f7-8a3b398da2fe))
* Data Engineering Manager
([https://jobs.lever.co/wealthfront/286a48bd-23db-4eca-b0f3-b8...](https://jobs.lever.co/wealthfront/286a48bd-23db-4eca-b0f3-b871c7c7106d))

Our careers page
([https://www.wealthfront.com/careers](https://www.wealthfront.com/careers))
is the next place to look for engineering roles or if you are looking for
roles in Design, Legal & Compliance, Marketing, or Research & Data Science.
Join us and launch your startup career
([https://blog.wealthfront.com/announcing-2019-career-
launchin...](https://blog.wealthfront.com/announcing-2019-career-launching-
companies/)).

When applying, please mention this post or my username ("WFPhilip").

------
anapi
Anapi | Node.js developers | Singapore | ONSITE

Anapi is on a mission to rebuild insurance fundamentals and create a
frictionless risk transfer across the digital ecosystem.

We're hiring backend (Node.js, PostgreSQL, AWS) engineers to help build the
future of insurance.

Apply: Send your resume to kenny@anapi.co

------
lbusby89
Iterable | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://iterable.com](https://iterable.com)

Iterable is the growth marketing platform that enables brands to create,
execute and optimize campaigns to power world-class customer engagement across
email, push, SMS, in-app and more with unparalleled data flexibility. We are
an integrated, cross-channel solution — Iterable is built for marketers,
trusted by engineers, and designed with intelligence.

Here are our open roles:

\- Senior Data Scientist:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1463688](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1463688)

\- Software Engineer - DevOps/Infrastructure:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=228990](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=228990)

\- Software Engineer - Machine Learning Engineer:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=511439](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=511439)

\- Software Engineer - Mobile Engineer:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=511410](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=511410)

\- Software Engineer - Product Engineer:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1374138](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1374138)

\- Software Engineer - Senior Data Infrastructure Engineer:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1321405](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1321405)

\- Software Engineer - Site Reliability Engineer:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1111156](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1111156)

\- Software Engineer - Site Reliability Engineer (remote):
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1118621](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1118621)

\- Staff Data Scientist:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1463678](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1463678)

------
mjedrzejczyk
Early Warning | DevOps(AWS and on-prem), Big Data, Automation | Phoenix, AZ |
ONSITE or REMOTE | $100k+ | FTE or CTH

In 2017, Early Warning transformed the P2P payments industry with Zelle.
247-million transactions and $75-billion later we are continuing to scale and
innovate rapidly. Come join one of the most INNOVATIVE FinTech companies in
Arizona which has also been rated as a top place to work in Phoenix Valley! We
have current opportunities for DevOps Engineering(cloud and on-prem),
Automation, Big Data, and Software Engineering. Early Warning offers a
friendly work environment, an excellent benefit package, and the chance to
work on the cutting edge of payments solutions!

Our teams work with technologies such as Chef, Terraform, Packer,
Kubernetes(soon!), AWS, VMWare, and many many others.

More details on our positions can be found below. Postings are used for
multiple internal positions, so apply if anything interests you!

* DevOps Engineer - [https://earlywarning.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-US/earlywarnin...](https://earlywarning.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-US/earlywarningcareers/job/Scottsdale/DevOps-Engineer_REQ201847-1?utm_source=careers-page&utm_medium=website)

* Senior DevOps Engineer - [https://earlywarning.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-US/earlywarnin...](https://earlywarning.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-US/earlywarningcareers/job/Scottsdale/Sr-DevOps-Engineer_REQ2018742?utm_source=careers-page&utm_medium=website)

* Big Data Administrator - [https://earlywarning.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/earlywarningcaree...](https://earlywarning.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/earlywarningcareers/job/Scottsdale/DevOps-Engineer_REQ201847-1)

* Senior Big Data Software Engineer - [https://earlywarning.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-US/earlywarnin...](https://earlywarning.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-US/earlywarningcareers/job/Scottsdale/Senior-Software-Engineer---Big-Data_REQ2018645?utm_source=careers-page&utm_medium=website)

* All technical positions - [https://earlywarning.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/earlywarningcaree...](https://earlywarning.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/earlywarningcareers/0/refreshFacet/318c8bb6f553100021d223d9780d30be?utm_source=careers-page&utm_medium=website)

------
syllableai
syllable.ai | Sunnyvale, CA | Onsite | Full Time | Email andrew@syllable.ai

Hi! At Syllable we're building natural language interfaces to enable
healthcare companies to have a conversation with their customers and patients,
through text or voice. We are a well funded start up that moves fast. As
Senior Full Stack Engineer, you’ll have ownership of large projects and the
ability to shape the product.

* Frontend: React, Redux, Webpack, React Native

* Backend: NodeJS, Python, Postgres, AWS, Docker

Requisites:

* 3+ years of hands on experience building frontend applications (mobile or web) and backend web services

Bonus Points:

* BS in Computer Science

* Interest / Experience in NLP / AI

Compensation:

* We offer Silicon Valley competitive market rate compensation

* Stock options

Perks:

* Excellent health benefits for employees and their families

* Great vacation plan, we encourage work life balance

------
nemrow
Woflow is hiring full stack engineers!

San Francisco | React | Rails | GraphQL

We power the worlds largest food delivery companies by helping them build and
maintain their restaurant menu data.

Looking to add a few more engineers to our 2-person founding team to start
2019 off right!

Reach out to jordan@woflow.com

------
makeshifthoop
Sensor Tower | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://sensortower.com](https://sensortower.com) | VISA

Sensor Tower provides key metrics for everyone involved in the mobile
ecosystem. Whether you’re a mobile app developer, a financial institution
performing mobile market research, or a large brand thinking about your mobile
initiatives, we provide your one-stop shop for due diligence.

Learn more about our engineering culture here:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/sensor-tower](https://www.keyvalues.com/sensor-
tower)

And check out our open roles:

\- Technical Product Manager:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/d55ac1e9-a7d2-479d-949d-c9...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/d55ac1e9-a7d2-479d-949d-c93cb9a25811?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

\- Senior Full Stack Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/c171234a-4906-46c3-b609-7d...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/c171234a-4906-46c3-b609-7d7c8e86963f?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

\- Senior Data Scientist:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/7eb5e065-4107-4bc9-85b5-99...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/7eb5e065-4107-4bc9-85b5-99dc9009180b?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

\- Senior Software Engineer, Data:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/7442e664-c7ff-4221-8ac7-6e...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/7442e664-c7ff-4221-8ac7-6e99bca8b0b8?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

\- Full Stack Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/a421feb6-2c0e-4f1b-adb1-84...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/a421feb6-2c0e-4f1b-adb1-84d8129b9545?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

\- Director of Engineering:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/5d633b40-e089-4b81-8f78-8d...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/5d633b40-e089-4b81-8f78-8d623403ea9f?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

We use Rails, MongoDB, Knockout, and Go.

If you're interested or have questions, email: jobs [at] sensortower [dot] com

------
ahebert
ClearScale is hiring! San Francisco and New York

DevOps Engineers, Solutions Architects, Technical Cloud Project Managers, and
a Senior Cloud Sales Representative. Remote positions with onsite client work.

No visa sponsorships available

Details: www.clearscale.com/careers

E-mail: amber@clearscale.net

------
Lnguyen2
CONFLUENCE IS HIRING SENIOR BACKEND ENGINEERS!!!

Atlassian | Mountain View, CA| Full-Time | Onsite

Atlassian is looking for experienced and talented Back End Developers to join
the Confluence team in Mountain View, CA. You’ll be directly impacting the
customer experience through the design and implementation of new features and
functionalities in Confluence. You’ll work as part of a small but rapidly
growing high-energy team delivering incredible, creative improvements our
product.

On your first day, we'll expect you to have: • Specialization in Java •
Knowledge of the principles to construct fault-tolerance, reliability and
durability software systems • Knowledge to evaluate tradeoffs between
correctness, robustness, performance, space and time • Understanding of SaaS,
PaaS, IaaS industry with hands on experience with public cloud offerings
(e.g., AWS, GAE, Azure)

If interested, please send resumes to Lnguyen2@Atlassian.com

------
QXBwbGVPcHMK
Apple | Software Engineer (web) | Cupertino, CA | Full Time | Onsite
(relocation available)

My software team is seeking an experienced React.js and Node.js software
engineer to architect new web applications for internal Operations groups. Our
customers are historically underserved by automation, so there is a lot of
opportunity to make a large impact and gain recognition. We are mostly focused
on native application development, but we have new requests for web
applications. The ideal candidate would be able to carry projects from
whiteboard concept to reality, coding the front-end and back-end.

As the hiring manager with 20 years of native and web application development
experience, I hold our team to a high technical standard and offer a unique
opportunity to explore new tech stacks, giving you autonomy in language and
technology direction.

If interested, please email me directly at reactnode at apple dot com.

------
sh1mmer
I'm running a project at Uber to develop an AIOps (Data/ML applied to ops and
release management) platform for a number of our business critical systems. If
that sounds interesting drop me a line. tomc at the company dot com.

------
sschaetz-bfly
Butterfly Network |
[https://www.butterflynetwork.com/](https://www.butterflynetwork.com/) | NYC,
Data Engineer, Software Engineer (Ultrasound) | On Site | Full Time

Butterfly Network has developed the iQ - the worlds first inexpensive handheld
ultrasound whole-body imaging device. Built upon novel semiconductor
technology that miniaturizes the traditional ultrasound system onto a single
handheld device, iQ is combined with a mobile-first, cloud-based software
platform and artificial intelligence assistance. There has never been a more
exciting time to join us in revolutionizing the medical imaging industry and
saving the lives of people around the globe.

1\. Data Engineer

Data Engineering we are fusing a diverse set of data streams such as
manufacturing data, commercial data, real-time IoT data, mobile analytics
data, logistics data to continuously improve our product design, guide feature
development and optimize manufacturing and operations. We seek data engineers
with a track record of rapidly implementing and maintaining elegant and robust
data pipelines and creating self-service data analytics infrastructure that
immediately create value for business owners.

Apply here:
[https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/4Catalyzer/743999681341882-...](https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/4Catalyzer/743999681341882-data-
engineer?trid=072e48b8-7ff6-4a25-913c-d7c0c3259126)

2\. Software Engineer (Ultrasound)

We seek a talented Software Engineer with a background in Biomedical
Engineering, specifically medical ultrasound. As part of a cross-functional
team of manufacturing-, software-, embedded-, machine-learning-, and data
engineers you will be in charge of implementing an automated image quality
assessment of all Butterfly IQ products. Your work will have a distinct impact
on Butterfly product design decisions and manufacturing processes.
Furthermore, you will support reliability testing of Butterfly products by
writing test programs, designing and manufacturing test fixtures, performing
experiments, and collaborating with Butterfly Network regulatory engineers.
You will also support acoustic safety measurement experiments to ensure all
Butterfly Network products maintain patient safety while maximizing image
quality.

Apply here:
[https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/4Catalyzer/743999681341882-...](https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/4Catalyzer/743999681341882-data-
engineer?trid=072e48b8-7ff6-4a25-913c-d7c0c3259126)

------
johnkeates
wehkamp | Cloud Engineer, DevOps Engineer, Software Developer and more! |
Zwolle, Netherlands | ONSITE | Full-time

Wehkamp is one of the biggest and oldest players in the online retail market
in The Netherlands and with a large and varied catalog we serve millions of
customers.

Our microservices and microsites are hosted using a variety of technology
including Mesos, Lambda functions and systems like Kafka and Spark. We have
been running containers in production for over 3 years, with orchestration
systems like Terraform and Ansible to programmatically create our
infrastructure. Most of our stack is built using Linux as a base OS with
runtimes like nodejs, jvm and .NETCore CLR to run our workloads. You can find
a lot of additional variations in operating systems and languages where and
when it makes sense, like some cases where Windows, IIS and .NET was the best
fit. We often automate ops workloads and event reactors in a number of our
favourite utility languages like python and shell scripts, and Prometheus
metrics are everywhere - something the SRE team is extremely happy with. Note:
We have a lot of English-speaking colleagues at Wehkamp, so don't worry if
you're not a proficient in Dutch.

We're looking for passionate engineers who feel at home around microservices,
deployment pipelines, immutability and infrastructure-as-code and who feel
comfortable talking Python and Bash. Or ones that simply want to join us on
our adventures :)

Job posting in Dutch:
[https://werkenbij.wehkamp.nl/vacatures/technology/](https://werkenbij.wehkamp.nl/vacatures/technology/)

Interested? Our Dutch posting has online application forms and our LinkedIn
pages contain easy apply buttons at
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1018869307/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1018869307/)
(Dutch) and [https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/cloud-engineer-at-
wehkamp...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/cloud-engineer-at-
wehkamp-936453962/) (English)

Or reach out directly at: cGxhdGZvcm1vcGVyYXRpb25zQHdlaGthbXAubmwK==

------
tapad
Tapad | Full-Time, Onsite: NYC or Oslo | Open Compensation

Tapad is known for inventing and introducing the Tapad Device Graph™ to the
industry. At the heart of it, we dig data.

Tapad's Open Source tech stack (below) handle:

___________________________________________

Distributed Applications... Scala, Python Distributed Computing... Google
Cloud, BigQuery, DataProc, DataFlow, Open Source Technologies… Kafka,
Zookeeper, Spark __________________________________________

Here are our open roles in Engineering:

VP of Data Science (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/cbd696e51](https://grnh.se/cbd696e51)

Senior Software Engineer- CDP (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/3730fbea1](https://grnh.se/3730fbea1)

Senior Data Scientist (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/27a9f48c1](https://grnh.se/27a9f48c1)

Senior Software Engineer - Device Graph (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/02c56f3c1](https://grnh.se/02c56f3c1)

Senior JavaScript Engineer (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/0fc1f1481](https://grnh.se/0fc1f1481)

Senior Software Engineer (Oslo):
[https://grnh.se/dec6f6ef1](https://grnh.se/dec6f6ef1)

Software Engineer in Test (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/7f2c35771](https://grnh.se/7f2c35771)

Software Engineer- Device Graph (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/ac536dc11](https://grnh.se/ac536dc11)

Software Engineer (Oslo):
[https://grnh.se/84d6d48d1](https://grnh.se/84d6d48d1)

Senior Quantitative Analyst (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/80c18fda1](https://grnh.se/80c18fda1)

Lead PMO (NYC): [https://grnh.se/7a8f6fdc1](https://grnh.se/7a8f6fdc1)

Product Manager, Platform as a Service (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/99c7a30a1](https://grnh.se/99c7a30a1)

Senior UI Engineer (Oslo):
[https://grnh.se/23e792181](https://grnh.se/23e792181)

------
swuber
Uber Special Projects |Frontend, Mobile Engineers, Product Manager | Senior
Hires | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE

We're a small team building a new marketplace within Uber. We're looking for
talented engineers that are able to contribute across our stack (mobile, web,
backend), and a senior product manager who can help drive our roadmap. You'll
be a key part of scaling the team from a pilot program into a fully fledged
product.

This is a fantastic opportunity to help build a product that has a tremendous
growth potential, and will affect the lives of millions of users We're still
in the late 0 -> 1 stage, and have seen great product market fit, although
we're still constantly gather customer feedback and iterating.

If you're in for a wild ride, each out to me directly at
steven.wright@uber.com.

------
ztorkelson
Clover | Sunnyvale, CA | ONSITE | Full-Time | Senior Software Engineer
(Backend) | USD $180k+

 _Our Team_

We are a small team of experienced software engineers tasked with ensuring
that Clover’s rapid growth is sustainable over the long term. Our team solves
for cross-cutting non-functional requirements like the security, scalability,
and fault tolerance of Clover’s backend services. Together we design and
develop the core architectural components, libraries, frameworks, tooling, and
distributed systems at the heart of our global payment platform.

 _Our Work_

We recently completed a project to horizontally shard our OLTP cluster, which
had grown to 10+ TB in size. Next up is building a fully autonomous service
for rebalancing merchant data across the shards to distribute load and
eliminate hot spots.

We just finished moving our production infrastructure from private data
centers to the public cloud in an effort to streamline our global expansion.
Now we’re revisiting our architecture, processes, and tooling in order to
better take advantage of the cloud environment.

We are actively working on the design, development, and deployment of data
pipeline infrastructure to support richer analytics and reporting for our
merchants and internal business needs. Our focus is on its security,
scalability, reliability, and performance.

We already have a comprehensive suite of functional unit and integration
tests, and are now focused on improving our automated stress tests and
supporting infrastructure. That involves building the tools to spin up full
production-scale environments, synthesize load, perform fault injection, and
to collect, analyze, and surface test results to help drive continual
improvement of performance and availability.

 _Our Stack_

    
    
      - Java for backend services.
      - Python for integration and stress tests.
      - MySQL for OLTP. Snowflake for OLAP.
      - Kafka for stream processing.
      - Memcached for caching (duh).
      - Redis for ephemeral shared data structures.
      - Wavefront and ELK for operational visibility.
      - Google (GCP) as our cloud service provider.
      - Docker for building containers. Kubernetes for running them.
      - Netty for speaking HTTP, behind HAProxy for load balancing.
    

This is the Clover of today. You can help shape the Clover of tomorrow.

Contact: zac at clover dot com (and mention you saw this in HN!)

More info: [https://www.clover.com/job-
post?gh_jid=1461732](https://www.clover.com/job-post?gh_jid=1461732)

------
mildweed
aware3.com | Kansas City, MO | REMOTE | Full-time

We help non-profits (churches, schools, etc) connect with their communities
via technology. Currently still a small team, but we must be doing something
right, because we're growing.

Seeking: \- a Senior iOS Developer, currently \- a couple PHP Developers,
shortly (posted by Jan 10?) \- a couple JS Developers, shortly (posted by Jan
10?)

Lots more detail in our job posting(s) below.

I’d love you to apply here:
[https://bit.ly/a3careers](https://bit.ly/a3careers)

------
kwiens
iFixit | Software Engineer | Onsite, San Luis Obispo, California

iFixit is to empowering the world to fix everything they own, one device at a
time. Our software team makes it easy to for anyone to learn how to repair,
and connects people with the information, tools, and parts they need to fix
anything. We have a modern stack, a caring work environment, and great work /
life balance.

[https://www.ifixit.com/Info/jobs](https://www.ifixit.com/Info/jobs)

------
vivcomma
comma.ai | engineers | San Francisco | onsite | full-time

OPEN SOURCE SELF DRIVING CAR
[https://github.com/commaai/openpilot](https://github.com/commaai/openpilot)

Our stack is largely Python, with some C/C++ and JS(React). Primarily looking
for a firmware engineer (or phone hackers) and a lead openpilot engineer with
a physics or math background.

Reach out with a GitHub or LinkedIn to givemeajob@comma.ai

------
dupont
EPFL, Blue Brain Project, Neuroinformatics team | Software Engineers,
Knowledge / Data Engineers and more | Geneva, Switzerland | ONSITE

The goal of the Blue Brain Project is to build biologically accurate digital
reconstructions and simulations of the rodent, and ultimately the human brain.

Are you looking to work on an open source project using cutting-edge
technology in a nice working environment while contributing to the greater
good?

Come join our Neuroinformatics team to help us build Blue Brain Nexus (
[https://bluebrain.github.io/nexus/](https://bluebrain.github.io/nexus/) ), a
knowledge graph for provenance based, semantic enabled data management and
data driven science.

Since Google Knowledge Graph announcement years ago, knowledge graphs are
becoming ubiquitous as simple, flexible, expressive and powerful way of
integrating, searching and sharing data in large organizations. In a knowledge
graph, a domain of application is broken down into entities - the Things-
(people, organisations, software, workflows, events, etc.) connected by mean
of relationships whom semantic are explicit. This simple and expressive data
model makes knowledge graphs suitable for powering intelligent system and
services. By joining Blue Brain Nexus team, you’ll contribute to the
development of a scalable knowledge graph technology.

Some of our technology stack: Scala/Akka, Typescript/React,
Openshift/Kubernetes, ElasticSearch, RDF based Graph Database, Linked Data,
SPARQL, JSON-LD.

We have many positions open. For more details and for applying:

\- Scala Developer: [https://go.epfl.ch/bs8](https://go.epfl.ch/bs8)

\- Frontend Developer: [https://go.epfl.ch/bs9](https://go.epfl.ch/bs9)

\- Knowledge Engineer: [https://go.epfl.ch/bsA](https://go.epfl.ch/bsA)

\- Data Integration Engineer: [https://go.epfl.ch/bsB](https://go.epfl.ch/bsB)

\- Data Integration Specialist:
[https://go.epfl.ch/bsC](https://go.epfl.ch/bsC)

\- Manager, Data and Knowledge Engineering:
[https://go.epfl.ch/bsD](https://go.epfl.ch/bsD)

\- Computer Vision Engineer: [https://go.epfl.ch/bsE](https://go.epfl.ch/bsE)

~~~
praeconium
Is it a trick or smth is off with registration/submitting page as it
constantly gives "No internet connection! Please establish a connection to the
Internet in order to continue working."? :)

------
andrewshadura
I'm deliberately not posting this in a machine-readable format, but Collabora
is still hiring remote free software engineers of all kinds.

------
nkolster
windsor.ai is looking for data scientists and engineers, remote can work
really well. Many of us are working remotely.

We are a 15 person team working on automating and optimising online marketing.
We help some of the most advanced marketers in Europe and APAC optimise their
marketing with attribution modelling and AI.

contact niklas.kolster@windsor.ai if you are interested in joining us!

------
Linnea16
New Relic | SF Bay Area | Full-Time | On-site |
[https://newrelic.com/](https://newrelic.com/)

New Relic provides the real-time insights that software-driven businesses need
to innovate faster. New Relic's cloud platform makes every aspect of modern
software and infrastructure observable, so companies can find and fix problems
faster, build high-performing DevOps teams, and speed up transformation
projects.

These positions are specifically on the Growth Data, Growth Engineering, &
Growth Engagement teams:

\--Growth Data:

The data team builds data tooling and infrastructure that our colleagues use
everyday in order to find new ways to increase customer happiness with each of
our products. These tools sit on top of the incredible amount of business,
usage, and customer data that New Relic possesses. We face a number of
different kinds of technical challenges that come with any modern data team,
and we'd love to talk to you more about them.

Open roles:

* Data Engineer: [http://jobs.jobvite.com/newrelic/job/odWW8fwX](http://jobs.jobvite.com/newrelic/job/odWW8fwX)

* Web Front-end Engineer: [http://jobs.jobvite.com/newrelic/job/oxSV8fwc](http://jobs.jobvite.com/newrelic/job/oxSV8fwc) (experience with charting libraries such as D3 or Highcharts a plus!)

\--Growth Engineering & Growth Engagement:

The Growth Engineering and Growth Engagement teams focus on building customer
experiences to drive adoption, onboarding, cross-product expansion, and
retention across our product suite. We use experimentation to drive conversion
rates and revenue opportunities, while also increasing customer engagement and
happiness.

Open roles:

* Manager of Growth Engineering: [http://jobs.jobvite.com/careers/newrelic/job/oxzZ8fwX](http://jobs.jobvite.com/careers/newrelic/job/oxzZ8fwX)

* Lifecycle Marketing Program Manager: [https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=ohyZ8fwG&s=hackernews](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=ohyZ8fwG&s=hackernews)

* Growth Operations Manager: [https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=ooF68fw1&s=hackernews](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=ooF68fw1&s=hackernews)

Feel free to email me with questions: lschulenburg@newrelic.com

------
JasonCEC
Analytical Flavor Systems | Manhattan - NYC | Full-Time | Onsite |
[http://www.Gastrograph.com/](http://www.Gastrograph.com/) Position: Full-
Stack Engineer, Application Engineer, DevOps, Data Scientist Application &
Data Stack: Javascript, React & React Native, GraphQL, Docker, Spark, R,
postgres/MySQL, AWS Team: we're a diverse 6 person company (across Data,
Engineering, Chemistry, and Biz). Everyone gets trained as a professional
taster. Gastrograph AI is an artificial intelligence platform for modeling
human sensory perception to predict consumer preferences of food & beverage
products. We help food and beverage companies develop new products and
optimize their existing brands by predicting the optimal flavor, aroma and
texture for target consumer cohorts.

Our Services

_Innovation Management_: New product development, flavor profile optimization,
& portfolio management (multi-product optimization).

_Cognitive Marketing_: Product description optimization to prime consumers to
like a product more by purposely engineering a perception bias.

_Deep Market Insights_: Predictions for emergent market preferences by region
and demographic.

The Position(s)

_Engineering_: We're currently looking in two specific areas: (1) full stack
engineers with experience with React, GraphQL, and React Native to work on our
web app for clients and our mobile app for tasters. (2) Streaming
infrastructure focused engineers capable of integrating the data pipeline and
outputs of machine learning models into an easy to use management platform.

_Data Science_: Data science is central to the value and insights we provide
for our clients. We didn't build a data science team to optimize our product's
marketing spend, sales funnel, or client retention – we built a data science
team to build our product. We are a team of data scientists that understand
our clients and turn nebulous business goal into quantitative decision metrics
and predictive models to optimize those metrics. The extensive role of data
scientists at Analytical Flavor Systems allows us to invest in their education
across sensory perception (standard sensory science so they know what we're
improving and replacing), tasting experiences (so they appreciate the products
we work on and understand how the data is collected), production knowledge,
and data science tear-downs (a meeting where the team collaboratively attempts
to find and fix problems, try new techniques, and debate the philosophical
implications of a model's construction).

Next Steps

Please contact Jason Cohen at JasonCEO@Gastrograph.com to apply.

------
sir_rob
Platform9 | Sunnyvale, CA | Various (Engineer / Pre-Sales / Customer Success)
| Onsite & Remote | Full-time |
[https://platform9.com/careers/](https://platform9.com/careers/)

Platform9 provides a SaaS based managed solution that lets our enterprise
clients adopt cloud technologies quickly. We leverage open source solutions
like Kubernetes, OpenStack & Fission. You can manage and consistently run VMs,
Containers and Serverless functions on any infrastructure: on-premises or in
the public cloud. Check out how customers are leveraging PF9:
[https://platform9.com/customers/](https://platform9.com/customers/)

The requirements vary based on specific role.

I am personally trying to hire for the pre-sales solutions architect role. The
unicorn candidates for me have deep hands on experience with k8s,
infrastructure solutions, distributed systems and have pre-sales experience.
However unicorns are hard to find. Take a look at the specific job description
and apply if you think its a good fit:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/platform9com/view/P_...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/platform9com/view/P_AAAAAADAAADHhW1at7o4zs)

PF9 offers a competitive salary along with stock options and other benefits.
If you want to be part of a startup that's growing fast, hit me up! My contact
info is in my bio.

------
datahipster
a.i. solutions | Washington, D.C. | C++ Software Engineer | U.S. Citizenship

Would you love to be a part of the new space industry? Do you like solving
challenging problems with algorithms and data structures? Do you enjoy
designing and developing sophisticated software architectures?

Read on!

We’re a team of software engineers, aerospace engineers, physicists,
mathematicians, and data scientists building FreeFlyer, one of the top
platforms for satellite orbital modeling and trajectory design. Our software
is used by NASA and other space agencies and private companies for satellite
mission planning and mission control. FreeFlyer has been used for spacecraft
missions of all types, including the International Space Station,
communications satellites, science missions, and several planned missions to
the Moon and beyond.

Take a look at how FreeFlyer was used to analyze and visualize high-fidelity
gravitational field measurement data from the GRACE mission:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eET-
PlSB6yQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eET-PlSB6yQ). You can learn more
about FreeFlyer via our website: [https://ai-
solutions.com/freeflyer/](https://ai-solutions.com/freeflyer/).

We are looking for someone to join our team who is excited to dive in and make
an impact. By joining the team, you will have the opportunity to:

\+ Solve interesting problems that are centered around high fidelity
computational modeling, data structures, algorithms, data visualization, and
performance.

\+ Contribute to improving our software architecture and help us build a
better product.

\+ Learn from subject matter experts about everything that goes into sending a
satellite into orbit.

To learn more about the position, please visit:
[https://rew12.ultipro.com/AIS1000/JobBoard/JobDetails.aspx?_...](https://rew12.ultipro.com/AIS1000/JobBoard/JobDetails.aspx?__ID=*5EA76D5DB6A664BB).

If this sounds interesting to you, we would love to hear from you! You can
reach out to us over email or connect with us via the DC Tech Slack community
with any questions.

We look forward to hearing from you!

The FreeFlyer Team

stefan.novak@ai-solutions.com

@stefan on DC Tech’s Slack
community([http://www.dctechslack.com/](http://www.dctechslack.com/))

------
caseus515
Preferred Networks | AI Researchers & Engineers | Tokyo | ONSITE, VISA,
[https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/](https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/)

We are a startup with ~200 members based in Tokyo, focusing on developing AI
for Autonomous Driving, Robotics, and Bio-Healthcare. We love open source and
are actively developing CuPy and the deep learning framework Chainer:
[https://github.com/cupy/cupy](https://github.com/cupy/cupy)
[https://github.com/chainer/chainer](https://github.com/chainer/chainer)
Recently, we unveiled a personal robot system at CEATEC Japan 2018, exhibiting
fully-autonomous tidying-up robots. [https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20181015](https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20181015)

We have one of the world’s largest private GPU clusters, with 1024 NVIDIA
Tesla P100 and 512 V100 32Gb GPUs. Using our cluster we achieved the world
record at that time of training on ImageNet in 15 minutes:
[https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/news/pr20171110](https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20171110) Recently, we got the 2nd prize out of 454
teams in the Google AI Open Images - Object Detection Track challenge on
Kaggle: [https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20180907](https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20180907)

We have a strong emphasis on research, and our technical advisors are Pieter
Abbeel (UC Berkeley) and Takeo Igarashi (the University of Tokyo). We
continuously publish at top conferences like ICRA, ICCV, CVPR, ICLR, ICML,
NIPS, NAACL, CHI, UIST, etc. Learn more about our research activities here:
[https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/activities](https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/activities)

So far we have raised over $100 million from Toyota, FANUC, Hakuhodo DYHD,
Hitachi, Mizuho Bank, Mitsui & Co, Chugai Pharmaceutical and Tokyo Electron.

We have a western-style working environment with attractive salaries and
benefits in the heart of Tokyo. Ability to communicate in either English or
Japanese is OK. We are looking for talented individuals with skills in various
areas related to cutting-edge AI applications in many industries. Find out
more, and apply for all positions here: [https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/jobs](https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/jobs)

------
mraza007
Anyone hiring interns

------
Lxr
Neliti | Full-stack developer | Jakarta | FULL-TIME | REMOTE

We are a small team working to change the way academic research is published
and make scientific work free of paywalls. We run neliti.com, Indonesia's
largest repository of academic research (~3m users/mo), and are beginning to
sell software to universities to manage their journals. This is a great
opportunity to get in on ground floor with a successful startup, with a lot of
freedom and opportunity for personal growth.

We're looking for talented full-stack developers to join our team who like
well-defined tasks and a lot of freedom. Our backend is Django, frontend
Vue.js, so experience in these is a bonus. Remote or Jakarta.

More info: [https://www.neliti.com/careers](https://www.neliti.com/careers)

Contact: andrew@neliti.com

------
jasonrosenbaum
Worldwide, REMOTE (or in Washington, DC), full time, $95-120k (negotiable for
the right person). Frontend designer with Action Network
([https://actionnetwork.org](https://actionnetwork.org))

We are Action Network. We build technology for the progressive movement in a
unique not-for-profit model; we create SaaS solutions with a social mission.
Fast Company called our platform “the backbone of the anti-Trump organizing
efforts.” [https://www.fastcompany.com/3069132/this-tech-platform-is-
th...](https://www.fastcompany.com/3069132/this-tech-platform-is-the-backbone-
of-the-anti-trump-organizing-efforts)

We are the technology behind the Women’s March, People’s Climate March, Swing
Left, Indivisible groups around the country, the AFL-CIO, Daily Kos, and
hundreds of other progressive organizations. Our platform creates new
possibilities for collaboration and mobilization that is meeting a real need
for the progressive movement. We are a small team that is growing rapidly, and
we are expanding our technology significantly.

Action Network is hiring a frontend designer for our new organizing toolset.
The person in this role will make crucial design choices within our existing
design framework - ensuring an excellent user experience for movement
activists and organizers. You will build the concept for a feature, be open to
feedback from our partner organizations, and then take it from design through
frontend development. The position reports to Action Builder’s Product Manager
and plays a highly influential role in decisions surrounding the tool’s design
and development.

We are looking for a CSS/HTML developer with design skills. You should have a
portfolio, and be comfortable bringing your designs to life.

We offer excellent benefits. Generous leave and vacation policies, health
care, 401k grant, etc...

[https://action-network-1.workable.com/j/0D6110327D](https://action-
network-1.workable.com/j/0D6110327D)

Apply with a resume/CV and a portfolio/github account at the above link. Happy
to answer any questions!

------
jsolvesit
HiringSolved | REMOTE | Python Integrations Engineer | Machine Learning |
BUILD AIAWESOMENESS

Rare opportunity for a _Passionate-Pythonian-Polyglot-Polymath_ to join a
tight-knit team of distributed engineers building machine learning AI software
that is pioneering the future of hiring.

And so our story begins… In a dimly lit hacker space in 2012 called Gangplank
in Chandler, Arizona, where two friends met and decided to build the
competitive advantage. Today, HiringSolved is one of the top AI-based talent
discovery and automation solutions on the global HR Tech market with users in
130 countries around the world. Read the full story at
[https://hiringsolved.com/about](https://hiringsolved.com/about)

Our mission is to organize the world's data about people and to increase the
efficiency and humanity of the hiring process through intelligent automation.
Join us! The team that's unstoppable.

We are looking for an API Integration Engineer to lead implementation projects
start-to-finish; coding up custom solutions on the backend that integrate our
robust web app - written in Python and Javascript - with our customers’
enterprise systems.

HARD SKILLS: Familiarity with our tech stack: Python, Flask, ElasticSearch,
JavaScript, React, Rest, MongoDB, HTML, Linux +++ Experience consuming APIs
and integrating 3rd party systems (ATS, CRM, HRIS etc.); Considerable time
with Soap/REST API Paradigms. character encodings, building ETL pipelines;
Data extraction, crawling, parsing and munging from structured and
unstructured sources.

Our ideal candidate is… … A math minded die-hard engineer who can hit the
ground running with our stack, break down complex problems into solutions to
code, and put them into production. … A coder to the core. Loves to code! Can
actually write the framework, not just use it. … Is a fan of using Python to
solve unique or peculiar problems. … An entrepreneur at heart who wants to
play a key role in building AI awesomeness using a petabyte of robust data on
servers our company owns. Hard code to cold metal. … A true collaborator who
enjoys working with a small team of distributed engineers in a fast-paced live
code production environment. … A contributor to the Python open source
community (a plus!)

Sometimes, starting as an underdog gives you something to prove and a
challenge that only serves to make you stronger. We still have a lot to prove
and still thrive on challenge. Demand is growing and so is our team. On target
to double in size in 2019, we invite those who love a good challenge to join
us on our mission to solve hiring.

TO APPLY: Take the HS Challenge at
[https://challenge.hiringsolved.com/](https://challenge.hiringsolved.com/)

~~~
mpeg
That was a fun mini CTF, but Yoli's is now permanently closed...

------
kcrossncc
NCC Group (formerly Matasano Security, iSEC Partners, and IG) - Atlanta,
Austin, Boston, Chicago, New York, San Francisco, Seattle, Sunnyvale, and
Waterloo, ON

NCC Group is growing rapidly in North America and is adding some incredible
opportunities to keep pace.

What does NCC do, exactly? Penetration testing, security analysis, DFIR, and
cutting-edge research into current technologies and attacks (breaking things).
You spend most of your day thinking about security systems and how they can
break. You get to be creative and have a lot of freedom to be clever while
learning new technologies at a very fast pace. Engagements are usually 2-4
weeks long and in a year you will be exposed to 15-20 products and technology
stacks. Your work will typically initiate person-months of security
improvements in products millions of people use.You will have enormous impact
in making the software and products people use safer! All of our consultants
are also security researchers, with dedicated research time. Not too shabby!

Examples of some of our current openings include:

* Our Waterloo (ON) office is hiring Principal Hardware Security Consultants ([https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacancies/principal-security-consultant-hardware/)) as well as pentesters, both senior and junior.

* We are looking for experienced DFIR hires in Austin and NYC. ([https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacancies/senior-principal-security-consultant/))

* Experienced, seasoned pentesters, as well as junior hires ([https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacancies/security-consultant/)).

* INTERNS! [https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacancies/security-intern/)

If you want to learn more about us and our open positions check out our:

Blog ([https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/newsroom-and-
events/b...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/newsroom-and-
events/blog/))

Cryptopals ([http://cryptopals.com/](http://cryptopals.com/))

Microcorruption
([https://microcorruption.com/login](https://microcorruption.com/login))

If you're ready to apply, contact us at [https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-
us/careers/current-vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-
us/careers/current-vacancies/) or reach out directly at na-cv@nccgroup.com.

We'd love to hear from you!

NCC Recruiting Team

------
simberg-cscs
Swiss National Supercomputing Centre (CSCS) | Scientific Software Developer |
Zurich/Lugano, Switzerland | Onsite | Full-time

The Swiss National Supercomputing Centre (CSCS) is operated by ETH Zurich and
develops and provides key supercomputing capabilities required to solve
important problems in science and society.

The Scientific Software and Libraries group at CSCS is looking for developers
who love writing stable, performance-portable, scientific software for the
latest HPC systems. We have multiple open positions at both the ETH
Hönggerberg campus in Zurich, and at the CSCS headquarters in Lugano. Your
work will involve long term projects of at least one year in duration.
Projects involve either close collaboration with a scientific collaborator, or
work in small internal team working on software for use across multiple
projects. Some examples of projects you might work on are:

\- Template meta-programming and domain specific languages to accelerate
climate and weather codes on accelerated architectures

\- Quantum chemical and material science applications used for the prediction
of novel materials

\- Optimising and wrapping sparse linear algebra and mesh codes for our finite
element and finite volume users

\- Combining low-level optimization with task-based parallelism at extreme
scale to perform fast linear algebra on the world's largest systems

\- Communication-avoiding parallel algorithms

Our projects are open source whenever possible. Here are some of the projects
we develop and contribute to: [https://github.com/arbor-
sim/arbor](https://github.com/arbor-sim/arbor),
[https://github.com/electronic-
structure/SIRIUS](https://github.com/electronic-structure/SIRIUS),
[https://github.com/STEllAR-GROUP/hpx](https://github.com/STEllAR-GROUP/hpx).
Also have a look at the profiles of some of our team members:
[https://github.com/bcumming/](https://github.com/bcumming/),
[https://github.com/biddisco/](https://github.com/biddisco/),
[https://github.com/halfflat/](https://github.com/halfflat/),
[https://github.com/havogt/](https://github.com/havogt/),
[https://github.com/msimberg/](https://github.com/msimberg/),
[https://github.com/noraabiakar/](https://github.com/noraabiakar/).

We require you to have great C++ skills and a master in computer science,
computational science, mathematics or natural sciences. Ideally you would also
have experience in one or more of the following: materials science, weather
and climate, or linear algebra; development of numerical or scientific
simulation software; development of GPU-accelerated applications using CUDA or
ROCm; release management; or performance modeling.

Tell us what project catches your eye and and why you'd be the right candidate
in your application:
[https://apply.refline.ch/845721/6509/pub/1/index.html](https://apply.refline.ch/845721/6509/pub/1/index.html).
_Due to the migration regulations in Switzerland the process for non-EU
residents is more challenging._

------
legothief
If you have a soft spot for bootstrapped, profitable companies with a
meaningful product, and you want to use your frontend development skills for
good, you’ll like this.

About us:

Drops’ goal is to turn language learning into a delightful game while ensuring
effective learning. We teach 31 languages, was featured by both the App Store
and Play Store multiple times - and received the “Best of 2018” title this
year! - and the company is still run by the founders. We are a small, super-
capable remote team mainly spread across Europe. We’re working synchronously,
so time zones matter for us. We communicate via Slack, Github and have
releases multiple times a week. We want to be the #1 app for vocabulary
learning and we are getting there quickly with our current user base of 9
million, a monthly active of >1,000,000 and an average store rating of 4.7.
You can find us here: [https://languagedrops.com](https://languagedrops.com)

About you:

You’ll be responsible for establishing Drops on the web, from a technical
perspective. This means a lot of ownership, which we cultivate by having a
flat structure.

You’re a no-nonsense person, who is comfortable taking on and managing
multiple different projects at the same time, who has been working in working
at a product company and has extensive front-end development experience.

You have been working with React for years, have deep knowledge of everything
that’s happening in the browser and looking for challenges in growing a
product from tens of thousands to millions of visitors per month.

You strongly prefer static typing over dynamic languages, and use every
opportunity to transform code that doesn’t use types into code that does. You
generally prefer to use a minimal set of simple tools to a diverse range of
complex ones.

We’ve built our mobile app with react-native, so we can easily port it to the
web and start sharing most of our code - and the challenges that this brings
are of your interest.

You like to have a variety of projects - at this job, you’ll be developing a
complex web app, a static site generator (gatsby), and even sometimes helping
out on our marketing website, that’s being re-built with webflow.

We want everyone to see the big picture: this means you already pushed your
boundaries outside of “being a developer” and are knowledgeable about web
product growth frameworks, SEO, best practices regarding retention and
monetization.

We’re building a small, but super capable team. You’re naturally more
interested in the fate of the product & driven to grow professionally, than in
managing people.

We value clear and honest communication and transparency, it’s the linchpin of
our culture and current success and freedom. You will be involved in both high
and low level decision making and will be available during European working
hours (9AM - 6PM GMT).

We are looking for a missionary rather than a mercenary.

Please apply through via the following link:
[https://drops.workable.com/j/6DC995B44D](https://drops.workable.com/j/6DC995B44D)

------
victorquinn
Knotel | multiple positions | New York, NY | onsite | Full-time |
[https://www.knotel.com](https://www.knotel.com)

Knotel is a fast growing commercial real estate startup that is inventing new
ways to get things done in a traditional industry. Led by veteran founders,
Knotel creates custom headquarters for companies without any of the headaches.
Whether for 20 or 500 people, for 6 months or 6 years, Knotel provides
businesses the flexibility and design they need in office space so they can
focus on their work.

Most companies no longer maintain their own server hardware because AWS offers
more flexibility and obviates the need to have hardware on-site and IT folks
managing and maintaining uptime. At Knotel we think we can provide something
similar for office space -- allowing companies to have the ability to scale up
and down like cloud servers and freeing them from the responsibility of
managing space by having to find people to take over their long leases, do
space build outs, hiring their own with facilities management, etc.

As a result, we have a ton of interesting tech challenges all up and down the
stack. We are working on a canonical data model for storing all of the
information on spaces so we can increase operational efficiency and
transparency across the company. We are building internal tools to increase
our efficiency as a company. We are rolling out a data pipeline and ensuring
all data flows into our data warehouse so everyone across the company can
report on their key metrics. We are integrating with hardware in the physical
space to track information like usage, temperature, and we are figuring out
solutions for smart access control. We're looking to use computer vision to
understand office utilization and flow within the office.

In brief, we have a ton of interesting problems to solve.

We're growing our engineering team in NYC significantly, starting with some
key roles.

Today we're hiring a whole bunch of roles and trying to triple our Eng team:

\- Lead Full Stack Engineer
[https://grnh.se/91ad31da1](https://grnh.se/91ad31da1)

\- Full Stack Engineers [https://grnh.se/a0d117a21](https://grnh.se/a0d117a21)

\- Data Engineer [https://grnh.se/d5c41fd31](https://grnh.se/d5c41fd31)

\- Data Analyst [https://grnh.se/9b5847e81](https://grnh.se/9b5847e81)

\- Senior DevOps Engineer
[https://grnh.se/e43371b81](https://grnh.se/e43371b81)

\- QA Engineer (contact me)

\- Head of Design (contact me)

\- UX Designers (contact me)

\- Product Designers (contact me)

Any questions, feel free to email me victor [at] knotel dot com

------
dlasher
F5 Networks | Global, Corp in Seattle WA | Full-Time, Onsite/Remote |
[https://www.f5.com/ ](https://www.f5.com/ ) F5 Networks, Inc. is a global
company that specializes in application services and application delivery
networking (ADN). F5 technologies focus on the delivery, security,
performance, and availability of web applications, as well as the availability
of servers, cloud resources, data storage devices, and other networking
components. F5 is headquartered in Seattle, Washington, with additional
development, manufacturing, and sales/marketing offices worldwide.

Known originally for its load balancing product, today F5's product and
services line has expanded into all things related to the delivery of
applications, including local load balancing and acceleration, global (DNS
based) load balancing and acceleration, security through web application
firewall and application authentication and access products, DDoS defense, and
more. F5 technologies are available in the data center and the cloud,
including private, public, and multi-cloud environments based on platforms
such as AWS, Microsoft Azure, Google Cloud, and OpenStack. 430 currently open
positions : [https://f5.com/careers](https://f5.com/careers)

Some highlights: \- Director of Data Science : [https://f5.com/careers/search-
jobs?reqid=RP1012178](https://f5.com/careers/search-jobs?reqid=RP1012178) \-
Security Network Engineer III : [https://f5.com/careers/search-
jobs?reqid=RP1012121](https://f5.com/careers/search-jobs?reqid=RP1012121) \-
Senior SQL Developer : [https://f5.com/careers/search-
jobs?reqid=RP1012108](https://f5.com/careers/search-jobs?reqid=RP1012108) \-
SOC Analyst II (DDoS) : [https://f5.com/careers/search-
jobs?reqid=RP1012106](https://f5.com/careers/search-jobs?reqid=RP1012106) \-
DevOps Engineer I: [https://f5.com/careers/search-
jobs?reqid=RP1011930](https://f5.com/careers/search-jobs?reqid=RP1011930) \-
Senior DevOps Engineer - VMware : [https://f5.com/careers/search-
jobs?reqid=RP1011686](https://f5.com/careers/search-jobs?reqid=RP1011686) \-
Software Engineer III (Backend): [https://f5.com/careers/search-
jobs?reqid=RP1011575](https://f5.com/careers/search-jobs?reqid=RP1011575) \-
SaaS Software Engineer II : [https://f5.com/careers/search-
jobs?reqid=RP1012008](https://f5.com/careers/search-jobs?reqid=RP1012008) \-
Cloud Architect (Silverline) : [https://f5.com/careers/search-
jobs?reqid=RP1011838](https://f5.com/careers/search-jobs?reqid=RP1011838) \-
Senior Software Engineer, Cloud : [https://f5.com/careers/search-
jobs?reqid=RP1011651](https://f5.com/careers/search-jobs?reqid=RP1011651)

------
OscarHealth
Oscar Health is a startup using technology, data & design to change the way
people find and access care. We are disrupting the healthcare industry by
putting people first, not business and cost. We also just received $375
million from Alphabet - come join the family!

[https://www.hioscar.com](https://www.hioscar.com)

We're currently hiring for a variety of full-time/onsite roles in our New York
City office and now our new Engineering outpost in Los Angeles (Culver City):

Director of Infrastructure Engineering:
[https://grnh.se/5363f6b61](https://grnh.se/5363f6b61) Engineering Manager:
Data/Systems: [https://grnh.se/c7a1b74f1](https://grnh.se/c7a1b74f1)
Engineering Manager: Web & Mobile:
[https://grnh.se/3f67a13d1](https://grnh.se/3f67a13d1) Junior Software
Engineer: Data/Systems (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/db1fe84f1](https://grnh.se/db1fe84f1) Junior Software
Engineer: Web & Mobile (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/df42e0021](https://grnh.se/df42e0021) Software Engineer:
Data/Systems (NYC): [https://grnh.se/d7514f0c1](https://grnh.se/d7514f0c1)
Software Engineer: Product Infrastructure (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/d7ca9c1f1](https://grnh.se/d7ca9c1f1) Software Engineer: Web
(LA): [https://grnh.se/5ced83341](https://grnh.se/5ced83341) Software
Engineer: Web & Mobile (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/1d737c291](https://grnh.se/1d737c291) Senior Software
Engineer: Data/Systems (LA):
[https://grnh.se/196c74d81](https://grnh.se/196c74d81) Senior Software
Engineer: Data/Systems (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/6c2ba6b11](https://grnh.se/6c2ba6b11) Senior Software
Engineer: Web (LA): [https://grnh.se/04c41e691](https://grnh.se/04c41e691)
Senior Software Engineer: Web & Mobile (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/a4c0a8731](https://grnh.se/a4c0a8731)

Additionally, check our our internships and 2019 new grad roles below!
Software Engineer: Intern 2019 - Data/Systems (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/b5ecadee1](https://grnh.se/b5ecadee1) Software Engineer:
Intern 2019 - Web & Mobile (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/b81179c61](https://grnh.se/b81179c61) Software Engineer: New
Grad 2019 - Data/Systems (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/d9fcb9091](https://grnh.se/d9fcb9091) Software Engineer: New
Grad 2019 - Data/Systems (LA):
[https://grnh.se/f4ff6f211](https://grnh.se/f4ff6f211) Software Engineer: New
Grad 2019 - Web & Mobile (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/ecdf5dc51](https://grnh.se/ecdf5dc51) Software Engineer: New
Grad 2019 - Web & Mobile (LA):
[https://grnh.se/76d86deb1](https://grnh.se/76d86deb1)

Happy applying! The Recruiting Team @ Oscar

------
randomtask
Genomics plc | Software Engineers | Oxford, UK and Cambridge, UK | ONSITE |
INTERNS | VISA | FULLTIME | [https://www.genomicsplc.com/work-with-
us/](https://www.genomicsplc.com/work-with-us/)

At Genomics plc we are working to transform drug discovery by understanding
the human wiring diagram. Our algorithms overcome the limitations of other
methods, and are capable of working at an unprecedented scale of data:
millions of potential links between genetic variation and thousands of human
traits and diseases. We recently raised a £25M series B round
([https://www.genomicsplc.com/genomics-plc-raises-series-b-
rou...](https://www.genomicsplc.com/genomics-plc-raises-series-b-rou...)) and
announced a collaboration agreement with Vertex Pharmaceuticals
([https://www.genomicsplc.com/vertex-and-genomics-
collaboratio...](https://www.genomicsplc.com/vertex-and-genomics-
collaboratio...)).

We are building a team of collaborative software engineers to transform drug
discovery and improve human health. We value well-crafted software and clean
architecture, developed through a steady process of incremental change. Our
software developers continually strive to master new technologies and
techniques, and always aim to choose the right tool for the task at hand. We
reserve 10% of our working week for the exploration of new ideas, and share
what we have learned with each other through mentorship, pair programming, and
tech talks. We work in productive partnerships with our data scientists,
statisticians, and domain experts to advance our understanding of the human
wiring diagram.

Our current openings include:

Senior Software Engineer - Core Engines -> [https://www.genomicsplc.com/work-
with-us/senior-software-eng...](https://www.genomicsplc.com/work-with-
us/senior-software-eng..).

Software Engineer - Core Engines -> [https://www.genomicsplc.com/work-with-
us/software-engineer-c...](https://www.genomicsplc.com/work-with-us/software-
engineer-c..).

Software Engineer (Placement Year / Internship) ->
[https://www.genomicsplc.com/work-with-us/software-
engineer-p...](https://www.genomicsplc.com/work-with-us/software-
engineer-p..).

Data Scientist -> [https://www.genomicsplc.com/work-with-us/data-
scientist/](https://www.genomicsplc.com/work-with-us/data-scientist/)

IT Support Technician -> [https://www.genomicsplc.com/work-with-us/it-support-
technici...](https://www.genomicsplc.com/work-with-us/it-support-technici..).

------
susan-truss
Truss | Software Engineer, Infrastructure Engineer, Delivery Manager, Product
Manager, User Experience Designer | San Francisco or REMOTE / DISTRIBUTED|
[https://truss.works](https://truss.works)

Particularly interested in Delivery Managers, Product Managers, and Web
Engineers with Javascript w/React, Go experience

Truss solves complex technical problems for the private sector and government.
We helped rebuild Healthcare.gov after its public failure in 2013. We seek the
highest standard both in terms of the technology we build, and the way we run
our company. We'd love to chat with you.

We are a software consultancy known for pragmatism, autonomy, expertise, and
trust. We build strong relationships with our clients, contractors, and
employees and we believe that this is fundamental to doing great work. As a
Truss engineer you will facilitate bringing Truss values
([https://truss.works/values/](https://truss.works/values/)) to those truly
trying to make a difference in our government, and enable them to understand
what their citizens actually need rather than implementing a perceived
solution.

Here are some of the things we care about: * Great communication! Including
thoughtful listening skills, the ability to express complex ideas clearly and
succinctly, and the ability to communicate well in writing * The ability to
deal well with ambiguity and act with autonomy * Technology-agnostic and
pragmatic engineering sensibility, focused on solving key problems for the
customer, not the tools * Proficiency in at least one commonly used
programming language, such as Python, Ruby, Go, Javascript, Java, etc. *
Experience deploying at least one application that other people use * Have
held at least one engineering position post-education * Initiative, curiosity,
a bias for action, and a problem-solving attitude

We expect all Truss engineers to consistently develop new skills, and cross-
train into new disciplines outside of their current areas of expertise.

Check us out at: [https://truss.works/](https://truss.works/) and apply at:
[https://truss.works/jobs/](https://truss.works/jobs/)

Sr. Software Engineer ->
[http://bit.ly/SSE-122018-HackerNews](http://bit.ly/SSE-122018-HackerNews)

Sr. Infrastructure Engineer ->
[http://bit.ly/SIE-122018-HackerNews](http://bit.ly/SIE-122018-HackerNews)

Sr. Product Manager ->
[http://bit.ly/SPM-122018-HackerNews](http://bit.ly/SPM-122018-HackerNews)

Delivery Manager/Project Manager, GovTech ->
[http://bit.ly/DM_PM-122018-HackerNews](http://bit.ly/DM_PM-122018-HackerNews)

Sr. UX Designer ->
[http://bit.ly/SUXD-122018-HackerNews](http://bit.ly/SUXD-122018-HackerNews)

------
rtempleton
Igalia | Multiple positions | A Coruña, Spain | Full-Time | REMOTE |
[https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/](https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/)

Igalia is a worker-owned, employee-run company with over 15 years of
experience building Free Software across a wide range of exciting fields. We
work on the core of such widely-deployed projects as the WebKit and Blink
browser engines, the Mesa graphics drivers, the V8, JavaScriptCore and
SpiderMonkey language runtimes, and the GStreamer multimedia toolkit. We are
also at the cutting edge of high-speed software-defined networking with our
work on Snabb Switch. At Igalia, you can develop your career in a unique
environment, participating equally in the management of the company via our
democratic, consensus-based assembly structure.

Igalia is a remote-friendly working environment, enabling employees all over
the world to participate fully in the company culture. Our team includes
employees based in Asia, Europe and the Americas, spanning across timezones
and cultures.

One of the core principles of Igalia is equality, so we feel a deep and
continual obligation to acknowledge and counter the structural discrimination
that permeates our industry and our world. In a practical sense this means
that we use principles of diversity and inclusion to help shape company policy
and to maintain a safe and just work environment. We also feel that one of the
best ways to accomplish these goals is to grow and maintain the diversity of
Igalia itself. We welcome applicants regardless of their age, disability,
gender, race, marital status, religion, sexual orientation or whatever type of
systemic discrimination that they have faced.

The current open positions at Igalia are:

* Browsers developer (Chromium focus) [https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/chromium-developer](https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/chromium-developer)

* Browsers developer (WebKit focus) [https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/webkit-developer](https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/webkit-developer)

* Browsers graphics developer (WebKit focus) [https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/webkit-graphics-deve...](https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/webkit-graphics-developer)

* Graphics developer [https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/graphics-developer](https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/graphics-developer)

* JavaScript engine developer [https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/javascript-engine-de...](https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/javascript-engine-developer)

* Compilers developer [https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/compilers-developer](https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/compilers-developer)

* Multimedia developer [https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/multimedia-developer](https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/multimedia-developer)

* Web platform engineer [https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/web-platform-enginee...](https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/web-platform-engineer)

* Developer advocate [https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/developer-advocate](https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/developer-advocate)

* Project manager [https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/project-manager](https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/project-manager)

* Sales engineer [https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/sales-engineer](https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/sales-engineer)

------
Kerrick
Second Street | Full-Time Senior Software Engineer | St. Louis | ONSITE,
REMOTE (U.S.) for the right candidate

POSITION SUMMARY:

Are you looking to join a fast-paced team and help lead it to success? Are you
a well-rounded team player with front-end development experience that can work
with the team to find a great solution, write the logic to make it work, and
then make it beautiful with CSS? Do you want the ability to impact meaningful
change and develop a community where you work? Second Street could be exactly
what you've been looking for!

You will be a member of our cross-functional product development team which is
made up of designers, testers, and software engineers. You'll enjoy a high
level of autonomy while also working very collaboratively in-person and
remotely using Slack, Trello, and GitHub. We work together to ship code every
day and are constantly looking for ways to improve. We are responsible for a
suite of long-lived products that receive constant innovation, feedback,
iteration, maintenance, and new feature development.

Software engineers at Second Street are fully involved in every part of the
process, from planning, to developing, to testing, to launch. We care deeply
and we do things right: version control, automated testing, code reviews, and
occasional pair programming. We also focus on work-life balance, including a
flexible schedule and work-from-home opportunities, so you won’t be burning
the midnight oil here. As a senior front-end software engineer you'll help
your teammates work through particularly vexing issues and guide them as they
build larger projects, all while keeping an eye toward usability and user
experience thanks to your front-end experience.

COMPANY SUMMARY:

We are an audience engagement software platform that is used by over 3,000
media companies and marketers. Some of our leading-edge products include
online contests, ballots, polls, quizzes, sweepstakes, email, audience
insights, and more. We are seeking tech-savvy professionals who are passionate
about our industry, learn quickly, and are motivated to succeed.

TECH STACK:

We use Ember.js (including Ember Data and ember-cli) to build most of our
applications, backed by a RESTful JSON API. We utilize the latest JavaScript
features, including stable TC39 proposals supported by Babel. We use Sass and
PostCSS for our stylesheets, and organize our components with BEM. We also
have a few TypeScript projects, including some Node.js services.

MORE DETAILS:

Details & How to Apply: [http://info.secondstreet.com/now-hiring-senior-front-
end-dev...](http://info.secondstreet.com/now-hiring-senior-front-end-
developer) Our Hiring Process (yay transparency!):
[https://drive.secondstreet.com/our-hiring-
process/](https://drive.secondstreet.com/our-hiring-process/)

------
randyburden
Lanvera | C# Senior Software Developer, C# Software Developer Intern |
Coppell, TX | Onsite |
[https://www.lanvera.com/careers.html](https://www.lanvera.com/careers.html)

About Us:

Lanvera is a leading CCM (Customer Communications Management) outsourcing and
technology company specializing in the design, production, and delivery of
secure customer communications including invoices, statements, tax forms,
collection letters, compliance notices and other business critical documents
to any delivery channel including print, electronic and mobile platforms.
Lanvera has a strong presence in the Financial Services industry and is
expanding into other vertical markets. In short, we generate documents for our
clients and serve those up via the web or deliver them via postal service,
email, SMS, SFPT, etc.

We are an established, profitable company with hundreds of clients looking to
significantly increase our software development team for designing and
developing the next generation of our processing infrastructure, customer web
portal, and electronic delivery platforms.

Technologies we work with: The modern Microsoft stack using .NET, Visual
Studio, C#, ASP.NET Web API, ASP.NET MVC server side rendered using Razor, MS
SQL Server, T-SQL, Azure DevOps/VSTS/TFS, Git, IIS, HTML, CSS, JavaScript,
JSON

Positions:

Senior Software Developer -
[https://www.lanvera.com/seniorsoftwaredeveloper.html](https://www.lanvera.com/seniorsoftwaredeveloper.html)

The Senior Software Developer position is a hands-on role that emphasizes
advanced skills in developing full-stack software solutions coded in C# on the
Microsoft .NET Framework as well as system design, data modeling, mentorship,
and team leadership skills. This role requires the ability to design complex
systems from scratch and the ability to see the project through all layers of
the SDLC including successful testing, production release, and hand-off with
appropriate support and technical documentation to the operations team.

Software Developer Intern -
[https://www.lanvera.com/softwaredeveloperintern.html](https://www.lanvera.com/softwaredeveloperintern.html)

Are you a software engineering/computer science/information systems student
looking for a company with cutting edge technology? Do you want to be a part
of a business offering services that support a client’s digital transformation
journey? As a Software Developer Intern in a nimble environment, you make real
contributions to the team and the services we offer to clients. You will be
provided opportunities to perform deep analysis, design, coding,
configuration, documentation, support, and installation of software. We need
interns that offer energy and innovation with new technology tools and ideas.

Contact Us:

Please email CoreDevHR@lanvera.com with HackerNews in the subject to have your
resume prioritized.

------
mebassett
Proda | Senior Full stack engineers | London | Full-time | ONSITE | 50-85k +
equity doe.

Proda is an investor-backed, data-mining startup for the commercial real
estate industry; we're making data entry jobs less painful. Our clients have
been beta testing our application and the feedback's been incredible:
[https://bdaily.co.uk/articles/2018/11/01/proptech-startup-
pa...](https://bdaily.co.uk/articles/2018/11/01/proptech-startup-pa..).

What about the team? We have a high emphasis on continual learning. If you're
not learning something new on the job its time for a new one. Our tech stack
reflects this; Haskell and Elm are the main languages. We don't mind if its
your first exposure to either. We're not afraid of experimenting or making
mistakes. The most important quality of anyone on our team is their ability to
learn and teach. Our sales pipeline is miles ahead of our development and
we're looking to grow the team to deliver more feature our customers. Since
we're still young, working with us means you have a lot of influence in
shaping the culture and direction of the company. You'll also a chance to grow
your skill set faster than somewhere else.

What about The product? We're building a data mining tool that can explicitly
learn a relational data model based on sample inputs. It radically improves
data entry and data cleaning for financial analysts. Customers have loved our
demos and we're understandably coy in our public descriptions.

This is for someone who:

* is comfortable in functional programming, especially Haskell & Elm; and * is experienced shipping complex web software to production; and * has an eagerness to learn and willingness to share knowledge.

A Typical Day looks like:

* Start off writing a feature that requires elm-ports. These can be tricky, so you pair with another developer who has shipped such code before.

* After lunch you're requested to review a Pull Request that fixes a bug you accidentally introduced a couple weeks back. There's no blame, instead some discussion about how our tests and review process could have caught this earlier.

* The afternoon is spent with the Product guys around a whiteboard. You're helping them sketch out architecture for a complex new data-auditing feature that we'll need to deliver a couple of sprints down the line.

We're far more interested in your capacity to learn then the arcana of
specific tech tools, but our platform is largely composed of:

    
    
      - Haskell
      - Elm
      - PostgreSQL
      - Python / scikit-learn
      - AWS
      - Automated Testing and CI/CD.
      
    

Contact us at [https://proda.ai](https://proda.ai) or check my profile

------
jaredsilver
DataCamp | Full-Stack Engineer (Growth), Front-End Engineer (Growth /
Marketing) | New York City | Full-time | Onsite

About DataCamp:

Fresh off a $25 million fundraise
([https://venturebeat.com/2018/12/17/datacamp-
raises-25-millio...](https://venturebeat.com/2018/12/17/datacamp-
raises-25-million-for-customizable-online-data-science-courses/)), DataCamp is
the leading platform for learning and teaching data science skills. Over 3
million students and professionals from companies like Uber, Airbnb, and
Deloitte use DataCamp to become better versed in data analytics and
programming languages like R, Python, and SQL. Come join us in our office on
the 77th floor of the Empire State Building, and help build the future of
education for millions of learners around the world.

\--

Full-Stack Engineer (Growth):
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/datacamp/jobs/1482036](https://boards.greenhouse.io/datacamp/jobs/1482036)

Rapidly implement high-impact experiments across DataCamp's learning products
to help the company reach more learners. Work closely with a data scientist, a
growth marketer, and another growth engineer to prototype in production and
achieve results that will make your resume shine. In the past year, this team
has accomplished things like increasing user engagement with two content types
by over 33% and improving conversion rates on course pages by over 10%.

\--

Front-End Engineer (Growth / Marketing):
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/datacamp/jobs/1435244](https://boards.greenhouse.io/datacamp/jobs/1435244)

Own DataCamp's entire logged out experience, working with cool tech like
Gatsby.js to make DataCamp as accessible on an Android phone in India as it is
on a MacBook Pro from your office on the 77th floor of the Empire State
Building. Work alongside the growth & marketing teams to implement portfolio-
worthy pixel-perfect webpages.

\--

Unbelievable Perks:

* Work out of the world's most famous office building

* International company retreats multiple times a year (I've been to Spain, Ireland, England, and Belgium so far)

* Daily catered lunches

* Massive learning & development budget for conferences

* Full medical/dental

* Super generous compensation (including stock options and 401k contributions)

\--

This is a chance to play a foundational role on a super entrepreneurial team
within a rocketship company. Please feel free to reach out if you have any
questions!

We're also hiring for a ton of other roles, which you can check out here:
[https://www.datacamp.com/jobs](https://www.datacamp.com/jobs).

------
jonathan_mace
The Max Planck Institute for Software Systems (MPI-SWS) | [https://www.mpi-
sws.org/](https://www.mpi-sws.org/) | PhD applicants and interns | Saarbrücken
/ Kaiserslautern, Germany | ONSITE | VISA and INTERNS | English-language

I am Jonathan Mace, and I am a faculty member at MPI-SWS (my position is
equivalent to a US assistant professor). I lead the Cloud Software Systems
research group, and I am actively looking for new PhD students to join my
group in fall 2019. I am also hiring interns year-round (interns are typically
at the late-stage undergrad or graduate level).

A quick brief about the institute more generally: MPI-SWS is a world-class
academic research institution located in the German cities of Saarbrücken and
Kaiserslautern. Our faculty are world leaders in many research areas including
cloud & distributed systems, computer networks, operating systems, security,
privacy, programming languages, verification, and more. All students admitted
to our PhD program receive full funding for the duration of their PhD.
Structurally, our PhD program is similar to those found at US research
universities, with longer-duration PhDs, flexibility to move between research
groups, and a multicultural, English-language working environment.

More specifically about my research group: My group's goal is to make it
easier to operate large software systems and to understand their behavior at
runtime. Our research entails designing new abstractions for building
distributed systems, new techniques for measuring and understanding their
performance, and new tools for analyzing their behavior both online and
offline. The kind of questions we ask include things like:

* When you put together a complex distributed system, how do you know what it's doing when you run it?

* Is my distributed system performing well? Did I configure it correctly?

* When things go wrong -- like a crash, or if things are really slow -- how do I figure out why?

* If I'm building a new system, what choices can I make so that it's easier to understand and analyze its behavior later?

* How can multiple users effectively and efficiently share a distributed system without impacting each other?

The type of systems we work with include those offered by public cloud
providers (Google Cloud, AWS), open-source systems like those in the Hadoop
ecosystem, and emerging paradigms like microservice architectures and
function-as-a-service platforms. My group's research has a significant
practical element, and applicants will need to be comfortable diving into
unfamiliar code bases and rapidly prototyping new ideas.

If this sounds interesting to you, please feel free to get in touch with me
directly (mention seeing this ad for bonus points). My contact details and
more information about my group's research can be found here:
[https://people.mpi-sws.org/~jcmace](https://people.mpi-sws.org/~jcmace)

General information about PhDs at MPI-SWS can be found at [https://www.mpi-
sws.org/graduate-studies](https://www.mpi-sws.org/graduate-studies)

Lastly, applications should be submitted at [https://apply.mpi-
sws.org](https://apply.mpi-sws.org)

------
zowen
Armoire | Seattle, WA | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://www.armoire.style/](https://www.armoire.style/)

Armoire is helping women to find their style and gain confidence by giving
them access to an unlimited closet of clothes. Our customers pay us a
subscription fee to keep four of our items at a time, with the ability to swap
items out whenever. Think Netflix by mail for clothing. In marketing speak?
We’re working revolutionizing the apparel industry by enabling autonomous
personal styling and fulfillment. We are well-funded our roots in MIT's
startup accelerator with substantial customer traction and revenue.

Our business model means that we develop a deep relationship with each of our
customers, collecting hundreds of data points per month on style, fit, and
more. We are already leveraging our dataset to generate 75% of clothing
rentals from our machine learning powered recommendation model, but there is
much more exciting work ahead of us. We are looking for full-stack engineers
and a data scientist to help us take our product to the next level.

Our current stack is Python and Django on the backend interfacing through
Django REST Framework with our frontend in Vue.js.

Full-Stack Engineer: Back-end / Services Emphasis - We’re looking for an
exceptional engineer who is interested in helping to design and structure the
data underlying our business. In this role, you will work on everything from
systems architecture to implementing systems to improve internal operations
for our teammates. In addition, you will also have the opportunity to design
data-driven systems using machine learning as your interests and abilities
allow.

Full-Stack Engineer: Frontend/Mobile Emphasis - We are looking for a product-
focused engineer who is able to collaborate with a UX designer to refine
mockups and then turn them into delightful frontend experiences for our
customer. In this role you will be able to participate in all phases of the
development process from providing input on the proposed design through the
actual implementation.

Data Scientist - At Armoire, we believe that every single employee directly
impacts our members. As our Data Scientist focusing on Inventory Procurement
and Allocation, you will be making sure we have the right product at the right
time. In this role, you will create, improve and run allocation strategies to
help maintain healthy inventory levels and will work closely with our data
science team and the Director of Merchandising.

UX Designer - UX, product, and the voice of our customers must come together
to make this happen. So — do you get excited about making digital experiences
really, really easy for customers? Are you a good listener? Do you love to
choreograph the dance of getting users from A to B? Well then you get that the
best UX isn’t even noticed by a user because the design gets out of their way.
We’re looking for an exceptional designer who is interested in owning our end-
to-end digital experience to take the Armoire service to the next level.

Details on all positions: [https://angel.co/armoire-
style/jobs](https://angel.co/armoire-style/jobs)

------
james_at_plaid
Plaid | Software Engineer | SF, SLC, or REMOTE | equity + benefits | REMOTE,
Full-time, [https://plaid.com/](https://plaid.com/)

Hi HN! I'm James Nichols, an engineering manager at Plaid. We're hiring, and I
believe that for the right people, a position at Plaid could be truly
transformational. I was a member of Microsoft's Bing team back when it was MSN
Search (2006!) and was at Airbnb before it was a household name, but I've
never been more excited than I am now in my new role at Plaid. I joined Plaid
because of the Plaids I met and because of the feeling I had that I had
discovered a secret: a really amazing company, well-positioned in an exciting
space, that wasn't well known among my friends.

Interestingly, only my friends in fintech had familiarity. "Plaid? Oh they're
great!" was a common refrain. As I learned more, I realized that Plaid was
actually a major part of some of my favorite apps
([https://www.cnbc.com/2018/10/04/meet-the-startup-that-
powers...](https://www.cnbc.com/2018/10/04/meet-the-startup-that-powers-venmo-
robinhood-and-other-big-apps.html)). Venmo, Robinhood, Lending Club, Coinbase,
Acorns, and Plastic all use Plaid's APIs to improve the user experience of
connecting to the banking system. 2018 has been a big year for Plaid (and the
fintech space in general), and the company has huge plans in 2019 to deliver
even more consumer value, to expand dramatically, and to do it all while
cultivating a company culture (and hiring bar) to be proud of.

The vast majority of the company is based in San Francisco, but the newly
opened Salt Lake City office has a small, tight team that’s growing fast, led
by Kira Booth ([https://www.linkedin.com/in/kira-
booth-11aab289/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kira-booth-11aab289/)). The SLC
office (in the growing tech scene of “Silicon Slopes”) is a short drive from
world-class skiing and national parks. Plaid also has a team of distributed,
location-independent, highly successful engineers. The company is doubling
down on this, as evidenced by hiring me as their first remote engineering
manager. I'll be remote myself, and focused on building a world-class work
environment for remote engineers who want to be part of a hypergrowth Silicon
Valley company but also want to have flexibility in where they work.

Does any of this sound good? Learn more at
[https://plaid.com/company/](https://plaid.com/company/) and reach out to me
by email (my first name at plaid.com) with a little bit about yourself. Let me
know which one of these statements resonates the most:

You're excited about the fintech space but would prefer to empower hundreds of
consumer applications rather than just a single one.

You want to join a hypergrowth company, especially before everyone else finds
out about it.

You care a lot about company culture and the people you work with, but impact
is your primary motivation to do great work.

You’re based in Salt Lake City and excited at the prospect of a growing SLC
office of a Silicon Valley company.

You've considered becoming a remote engineer, but are worried that you'll have
to sacrifice career growth, technical challenge, culture, or other important
parts of your work environment.

You're already a very effective remote engineer and interested in
collaborating with a team invested in remote work.

------
jscheur
NoRedInk | Full-Stack Engineers, Site Reliability Engineers, and Engineering
Managers | San Francisco, CA | REMOTE Pacific Time (PST) to Central European
Time (CET)

We’re an ed-tech company on a mission to help all students become strong
writers! Our team may be small, but NoRedInk is used by 1 in 2 school
districts in the US, and students have answered over 5 billion questions on
our platform.

We’re a group of friendly people who listen to and learn from each other. We
discuss past mistakes openly so we can adapt our processes to the challenges
that come with progress. Puns flow freely across our San Francisco office as
well as on Slack, and we have remote engineers spanning six different time
zones.

Our engineering team [1] prides itself on code quality and innovation. We use
the cutting-edge Elm programming language for all our new front-end code, and
have been migrating legacy React code to Elm as well. Our back-end is
primarily Ruby on Rails, although we are working to split off smaller services
as we scale to keep up with our traffic. You can read about our experiences
with these technologies on our team blog! [2]

In addition to spending work hours open-sourcing useful libraries we develop
[3], we also invest financially in open source. We hired the creator of Elm,
Evan Czaplicki, to develop Elm full time. [4] Evan discusses his plans for the
language with the team every week, periodically pairs with other engineers on
Elm, and cracks up members of the sales team with his lunchtime jokes.

We use Amazon AWS for our infrastructure and automate all of our deployments
using Chef and OpsWorks. We write a lot of tests, and use Jenkins for
continuous integration. Our process for new features begins with our product
team and in-house visual designer, continues with a GitHub pull request from a
feature branch into master, and ends with our in-house QA specialist trying to
break it before it reaches production.

We’re looking for engineers who want to work on a mission that makes a
difference and who are the type of collaborators that value kindness and open-
mindedness, over convincing the group they’re right.

You can learn more about what to expect through blog posts about our interview
process [5] and on-boarding experience [6].

If you’re interested, please apply through our jobs page!
[https://www.noredink.com/jobs](https://www.noredink.com/jobs)

[1] [https://www.noredink.com/about/team](https://www.noredink.com/about/team)

[2] [http://tech.noredink.com/](http://tech.noredink.com/)

[3] [https://github.com/NoRedInk/](https://github.com/NoRedInk/)

[4] [http://tech.noredink.com/post/136615783598/welcome-
evan](http://tech.noredink.com/post/136615783598/welcome-evan)

[5] [http://tech.noredink.com/post/145260396603/our-
engineering-h...](http://tech.noredink.com/post/145260396603/our-engineering-
hiring-process)

[6] [http://tech.noredink.com/post/143787279069/on-boarding-
as-a-...](http://tech.noredink.com/post/143787279069/on-boarding-as-a-new-
remote-engineer-think-about)

------
nfriedly
Tanium | Emeryville, CA (SF) or Morrisville, NC (RTP) or REMOTE | INTERNS

[https://www.tanium.com/careers/?gh_src=qprker8f1](https://www.tanium.com/careers/?gh_src=qprker8f1)

Tanium's product is basically computer security & management software for
government and large enterprises. It's orders of magnitude faster than most
competition, and customers love it. Fortune called us the "Usain Bolt of
cyber­security" [1], and Forbes put us at #4 on the Cloud 100 list [2].

The former CIO of the US Air Force, said that Tanium is "game-changing ...
allowing a tremendous amount of automation and reduced workloads for our
network operations people significantly, meaning things that used to take them
months is now down to seconds, or minutes." [3] They used Tanium to patch all
of their systems for WannaCry in 41 minutes. [4]

Fortune featured us as one of the best places to work [5], and the Great Place
to Work survey gave us top marks for challenges, atmosphere, rewards, pride,
and communication [6].

Benefits include healthcare, 401k match, self-directed/unlimited vacation time
(most folks take 4-5 weeks), paid time off for volunteering, extensive
parental leave, fertility and adoption benefits, and more.

Compensation is near FAANG levels with base, bonus, and RSUs. The recruiting
team can share more details there.

We have roles open in Engineering, Technical Account Management, Security,
Sales, Legal, Marketing, Finance, HR, Accounting, and more. I called out a few
interesting positions below.

Feel free to ask me about anything, reply here or email
nathan.friedly@[company site].

\--

Senior Software Engineer - The core is mostly C++, and then JavaScript for the
modules and admin interface (AngularJS/Node.js, with work in progress to
switch to React). There's also growing amounts of Python, particularly for
endpoint scripting, and tiny bits of Rust and Go.

SF: [https://grnh.se/ixfioowp1](https://grnh.se/ixfioowp1) | RTP:
[https://grnh.se/bxio4pg51](https://grnh.se/bxio4pg51) | US Remote:
[https://grnh.se/7631b6561](https://grnh.se/7631b6561)

\--

Associate or Director of Technical Account Management - The TAM organization
is central to our company, and doesn't have any real parallels that I'm aware
of. As a TAM, you'd be expected to set up a home lab with a network of
machines (or VMs) running our software, and you'd be primarily responsible for
advising 2~5 customers on how best to use Tanium. However, TAMs come from all
kinds of backgrounds including sysadmin, ops, programming, and security, and
really work together as a team to support each other and meet the needs of
each customer.

(Note: "Director" is indicative of the responsibility level, but Director TAM
is not a people-managing role.)

On site or remote in Canada, France, Japan, UK, or USA.

[https://www.tanium.com/careers/?p=department&t=Technical%20A...](https://www.tanium.com/careers/?p=department&t=Technical%20Account%20Management&gh_src=r64ytqkl1#openings)

\--

Security Engineer, SF: [https://grnh.se/c47bc92b1](https://grnh.se/c47bc92b1)
| RTP: [https://grnh.se/oghwvo2u1](https://grnh.se/oghwvo2u1) | US North East
Remote: [https://grnh.se/153696c71](https://grnh.se/153696c71)

Linux Appliance Engineer, SF:
[https://grnh.se/fd4e8ed81](https://grnh.se/fd4e8ed81) | RTP:
[https://grnh.se/5a0b1fd61](https://grnh.se/5a0b1fd61)

Associate, EDR Team (Endpoint Detection and Response), US Remote:
[https://grnh.se/79ee36481](https://grnh.se/79ee36481)

Director, EDR Team, SF: [https://grnh.se/0101307e1](https://grnh.se/0101307e1)
| Washington DC: [https://grnh.se/c2d947de1](https://grnh.se/c2d947de1) | US
Remote: [https://grnh.se/deaf94841](https://grnh.se/deaf94841)

Summer 2019 Engineering Intern, SF:
[https://grnh.se/9fdb04931](https://grnh.se/9fdb04931) | RTP:
[https://grnh.se/79a47fc11](https://grnh.se/79a47fc11)

Lots more:
[https://www.tanium.com/careers/?gh_src=qprker8f1](https://www.tanium.com/careers/?gh_src=qprker8f1)

\--

[1]: [http://fortune.com/most-important-private-
companies/tanium-2...](http://fortune.com/most-important-private-
companies/tanium-24/)

[2]:
[https://www.forbes.com/companies/tanium/#3bbe09173eea](https://www.forbes.com/companies/tanium/#3bbe09173eea)

[3]: [https://www.fedscoop.com/air-force-cio-says-role-become-
much...](https://www.fedscoop.com/air-force-cio-says-role-become-much-
prominent-prepares-retire/)

[4]: [https://federalnewsnetwork.com/dod-reporters-notebook-
jared-...](https://federalnewsnetwork.com/dod-reporters-notebook-jared-
serbu/2018/12/air-force-to-release-new-fast-track-cyber-approval-process/)

[5]: [http://fortune.com/best-medium-
workplaces/tanium-55/](http://fortune.com/best-medium-workplaces/tanium-55/)

[6]:
[http://reviews.greatplacetowork.com/tanium](http://reviews.greatplacetowork.com/tanium)

~~~
pydeveloper22
Hi, do you have any openings that might not be listed for intern or Junior/mid
developers using python?

~~~
nfriedly
Nothing unlisted, although the Associate TAM and Associate EDR roles might be
worth a look.

------
ishwarn
Abl Schools | Frontend Engineer, Data Scientist, Support Engineer | San
Francisco |Full-time | ONSITE | www.ablschools.com

Technology has made the world more connected, fundamentally changing how we
live, work and interact; yet traditional schools have not evolved to prepare
students for the 21st century. Replacing textbooks with tablets won’t be
enough. We believe schools need a new foundation. That’s why we’re building a
web-based school scheduling platform, that allows administrators to put master
schedules and daily calendars into a single cloud-based system. We are
creating the next generation of software for all K12 schools to fundamentally
change how they design, measure and improve their schools. We are also a
company that deeply values diversity in every way.

View openings, including sales, engineering, customer success, and design on
our site: [https://ablschools.com/careers/](https://ablschools.com/careers/)

\--------------------------------------------------

Personal note: I've been on the Abl engineering team for over a year and I
love it. The mission and the team make coming into work _awesome_. We have a
diverse team, we're well funded, we have experienced leadership... I could go
on. The interview process is, in my opinion, very fair. You won't be asked to
white board and we understand that the process is just as much the candidate
getting to know the company as it is the other way around.

If you have any questions, feel free to reach out to me - my contact info is
in my profile.

\--------------------------------------------------

Sr. Data Scientist:

The Role

We are looking for an experienced Data Scientist, and in this role, you will
help schools understand the impact operational changes have on their students
and staff. You’ll collaborate with a team of product designers, engineers, and
school leaders to build software features that help schools overcome complex
logistical challenges.

As a Data Scientist at Abl, your work will immediately improve equity in and
operations of schools across the country. You will collaborate with product
designers to determine what to build and prototype, with engineers to deploy
software into production use, and with our schools team to provide decision
support for K12 principals who are implementing novel solutions to complex
scheduling problems.

Recent data science projects include:

Defining and calculating measures of inequity for students within a school
schedule Building recommendations for course placement in a schedule Proposing
and prototyping algorithms for supporting team teaching best practices
Developing metrics and visualizations for student tracking

The Team

Our product research and development team is small, passionate, and inclusive.
You will be the second Data Scientist at Abl and will work across the product
and business.

As a data team, our goal is to produce software and insights that are
proactive, guiding our peers and school leaders towards the right thing to do
next, rather than taking a reactive view or simply describing what has been
done. For the current stage of our business, our domain, and our customers, we
have found that a bias towards reproducible, and more easily interpretable
models and metrics is more useful than attempting to ruthlessly optimize an
algorithm.

Responsibilities

\+ Build underlying systems that power our data-driven products (e.g.,
recommendation engines, constraint solvers, and predictive models)

\+ Consult directly with school leaders to work on complex problems within
Abl’s product using your research and rapid prototyping skills to push new
features into production

\+ Perform data profiling, complex sampling, and statistical modeling

\+ Design and develop tailored data models for K12 schools

\+ Identify incomplete data, improve the quality of data, and integrate data
from several data sources

\+ Work on the challenge of combining data from across schools and districts,
who all store things differently, so that we can measure our impact in
aggregate

\+ Determine how to evaluate equity, or fairness, for students and for
teachers

\+ Propose metrics for evaluating the overall quality of a schedule and
methods for comparing multiple schedules’ ability to meet school leader
priorities

\+ Find trends and insights in complex, human-generated school data

Qualifications

\+ Strong programming skills (e.g., Python, R, and/or JavaScript)

\+ Proficiency in writing SQL queries

\+ Ability and desire to present complex findings in a simple, approachable
way for non-technical audiences (e.g., in writing, through reporting tools,
and at in-person presentations)

\+ Experience with cleaning, structuring, and transforming data via ETL
processes

\+ Ability to design and deploy machine learning algorithms and models

\--------------------------------------------------

Sr. Front-End Engineer:

We are seeking a Front-End Software Engineer to join our team and help build
products that support our mission. We are growing quickly and there is a lot
to do! Your contributions will have a meaningful impact on our company.

Your Impact

\+ Work collaboratively with the Product and Design team to understand the
experiences and pain points of schools, teachers, and students

\+ Define and build compelling new products and exciting new features that
give educators insights that will enable them to optimize how they use their
resources

\+ Use your extensive knowledge of front-end technologies to build high-
quality designs that are scalable

\+ Manage code review, increase performance, and communicate best front-end
engineering practices

\+ Create a first of its kind interface that will progress K-12 schools and
their communities

Qualifications

\+ Experience with Javascript frameworks such as React, Backbone, Angular etc.

\+ You should have a great feel for user experience and an eye for beautiful
designs

\+ Bring a deep understanding of best practices in design, optimization,
interaction, and usability

\+ Familiarity with the whole web stack, including protocols and web server
optimization techniques

\--------------------------------------------------

Support Engineer:

Abl’s Schools team is seeking a data-savvy Support Engineer to ensure
customers are set up for success in our product. This person will provide
direct technical assistance to customers, assisting with post-sales
onboarding, configuration setup, and data manipulation tasks. In addition to
assisting customers, the Support Engineer will interface directly with the
Implementation Manager and Engineering to contribute to projects related to
ETL tools and data solutions. The candidate should be familiar with basic
programming and data management, and be passionate about helping schools use
the master schedule as a lever for change.

Responsibilities

\+ Collaborate with customers to initiate and schedule data transfers from
school sites to Abl’s internal database

\+ Write scripts to transform, validate and transport data as part of the ETL
process

\+ Provide first-line technical support to customers and implement ad-hoc data
solutions

\+ Support account managers with documentation and research around customer
specifications

\+ Create and update SQL-based reports to provide key customer success metrics
to larger team and to inform product and implementation decisions

Qualifications

\+ Proficient in at least one scripting language (e.g. Ruby, Python,
JavaScript)

\+ Experience with data analysis and management (Excel, SQL, reporting tools,
etc.)

\+ Customer-facing experience in technical role

\+ Eagerness to work in a mission-driven, startup environment

\+ 2+ years of experience in support of technical products

\+ Former experience with a K12 edtech company or in a school-level role a
plus

------
ldervishi
Fluidity is hiring

Who we are

Fluidity is a way to see the world. With our flagship AirSwap, we are building
a system that brings local assets online using blockchain technology and makes
them available for trade on a global marketplace—directly among buyers and
sellers. Fluidity is forming the foundation of a new system of tokenization
and trade.

Fluidity is a team of product and financial technology experts from a variety
of backgrounds, with world-class advisors including Michael Novogratz, Joe
Lubin, Donna Redel, and legendary venture capitalist Bill Tai. AirSwap itself
is a joint venture with ConsenSys, a global formation of technologists
building critical infrastructure and applications for the Ethereum ecosystem.
Fluidity is based in Brooklyn, New York.

Growing our team

We focus on growing our team exclusively with industry-defining talent. We
invest in our people and prioritize merit over ego, while firmly setting and
consistently achieving our goals. We seek those with proven track records of
getting things done in high impact environments and industries across the
board. Deep experience is good, but talent and drive matter most. As an early
contributor, you'll have the opportunity to impact key components of our
software architecture.

Open Roles

We are hiring for several full-time roles in our Brooklyn, NY office.

Engineering Manager -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/fluidity/jobs/4136211002?gh_jid...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/fluidity/jobs/4136211002?gh_jid=4136211002)

Smart Contract Engineer -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/fluidity/jobs/4132571002?gh_jid...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/fluidity/jobs/4132571002?gh_jid=4132571002)

Software Engineer, Front End -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/fluidity/jobs/4110677002?gh_jid...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/fluidity/jobs/4110677002?gh_jid=4110677002)

Software Engineer, Full Stack -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/fluidity/jobs/4016807002?gh_jid...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/fluidity/jobs/4016807002?gh_jid=4016807002)

For more open roles, please visit
[https://www.fluidity.io/careers](https://www.fluidity.io/careers).

Fluidity is an equal opportunity employer. We value a diverse workforce and an
inclusive culture. We encourage applications from all qualified individuals
without regard to race, color, religion, gender, sexual orientation, gender
identity or expression, age, national origin, marital status, disability, and
veteran status.

------
59243
Expensify | Full-Stack, PHP, Java, C++, iOS, Android, and/or Infrastructure
Engineer | San Francisco, Portland, Michigan, London | REMOTE, VISA welcome |
Full-time | we.are.expensify.com | $135K+

Expensify is the most widely used expense management system in the world, with
millions of users and more customers than the rest of the industry combined,
processing billions of real dollars annually. Expensify has ~130 employees, is
self-managed (no VC control), is extremely profitable, and is working to buy
back all shares to become 100% employee owned, intending to create liquidity
through internal buyback programs and eventual dividends. As an equal member
of the team:

    
    
      - Your voice will carry weight on day one.
      - Your responsibilities will increase quickly and without limit, as there is virtually no formal management structure to constrain your growth.
      - You will work on every part of the codebase, without being constrained to any team, layer, or platform.
      - You will receive a fair, proactive raise bi-annually, without you needing to ask.  
      - You will have the option (not required) to travel with the team domestically and internationally multiple times a year -- spouses and kids welcome (and paid for).  
      - You will be provided the best equipment, a personal mentor committed to your success, tools to encourage a healthy work/life balance, and a workplace that is safe, respectful, collaborative, and inspiring.
      - You will be truly welcome regardless of age, race, gender, orientation, or other affiliation.
    

Some of the cool things we're working on:

    
    
      - Concierge, a “supervised learning” AI-powered customer support platform
      - BedrockDB.com, an open-source, blockchain-based SQL database atop SQLite
      - SmartScan, an OCR/human receipt transcription service
      - Next day ACH processing many millions of dollars daily
      - Scaling realtime search across 30 days (16TB) of system logs
      - Cutting edge web/mobile technologies and so much more!
    

We are very proud of the team we have built, and would love to have you join
our large extended family around the world. We are happy to sponsor visas and
greencards as needed. All we ask in return is that you get shit done, without
ruining it for everyone else:
[https://blog.expensify.com/2016/06/03/rule-1-get-shit-
done/](https://blog.expensify.com/2016/06/03/rule-1-get-shit-done/) To apply,
just email answers to the following questions to jobs@expensify.com (no resume
needed):

    
    
      [1] What's the URL of your website? If you don't have one, why not?
      [2] Tell us about what it is you do (programming, systems engineering, sales, etc.), when you started, and what you've done between then and now.
      [3] What do you want to do with the rest of your life, and how is Expensify a step toward your long-term goals?
      [4] How did you hear about us? A job posting? Chalk on a sidewalk? From a friend? Let us know where you saw this opening.
    

Please visit [https://we.are.expensify.com](https://we.are.expensify.com), and
we can’t wait to meet you soon!

------
aquabyte
Aquabyte | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | Software Engineer / Head of
Engineering | ONSITE, VISA
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/)

Aquabyte ([https://www.aquabyte.ai](https://www.aquabyte.ai), backed by NEA
and Costanoa, top tier investors) is looking for software engineers with
experience shipping production code.

Building software for fish farms using underwater IOT cameras and analyzing
fish weight with deep learning. Good for the environment and travel to Norway!

Our company is based in SF with offices in Norway and code is primarily in
Python, Go, and Node.js.

We are one of the few companies applying machine learning / computer vision to
directly solve the world’s food sustainability issues. By improving fish farm
efficiency (#1 growing sector of food production, $180B globally), we help
close the world’s impending protein deficit.

We work on very challenging infrastructure problems in IOT and machine
learning - our team represents engineering graduates from Princeton and
Stanford. If interested, please apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/)

Learn more about Aquabyte at
[https://www.aquabyte.ai](https://www.aquabyte.ai). Email jobs@aquabyte.ai
with any questions!

We're Hiring:

• Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/e7da4eb7-247c-495d-a320-06565...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/e7da4eb7-247c-495d-a320-065655471e36)

• Head of Engineering:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/b951497b-b4e6-4c94-b35f-83bc8...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/b951497b-b4e6-4c94-b35f-83bc8624f312)

• Platform Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/84170ca4-40a6-49f7-ae60-a6721...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/84170ca4-40a6-49f7-ae60-a672107e1ff9)

• Edge Performance Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/d3824e73-8e92-463e-b653-5afac...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/d3824e73-8e92-463e-b653-5afac6a7bead)

• EdgeOps Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/3941e5ea-6da0-4b22-af61-f352c...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/3941e5ea-6da0-4b22-af61-f352cab5ad2d)

• Deep Learning Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/3bfb2ded-
ab6b-4677-901b-ffe65...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/3bfb2ded-
ab6b-4677-901b-ffe65e1fd5b8)

• Deep Learning Platform Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/7caacdd6-9988-4646-bf04-924f4...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/7caacdd6-9988-4646-bf04-924f4b758887)

• And more: [https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/)

~~~
jonbaer
Just FYI, your .ai domain isn't loading on my end (GA/USA) but
[https://www.aquabyte.no](https://www.aquabyte.no) is OK.

------
erre
Jump.Work | Frontender and Data Engineer | Amsterdam or London | ONSITE (we
provide VISA SPONSORSHIP) | FULL-TIME

Hate recruiters? Eager to disrupt the agency industry? Or just passionate
about using real data to understand human behaviour, and help people with
their careers?

Jump.Work is a Talent Platform in the business services space that applies
innovative Behavioural Data Science and Machine Learning to reinvent the way
professionals & companies discover and choose each other.

TL;DR

You can either apply directly (those links say either Amsterdam or London, but
we're cool with whichever of these locations you prefer):

\- Front-end Developer: [https://workstaf.breezy.hr/p/7f5f3ec9623301-senior-
front-end...](https://workstaf.breezy.hr/p/7f5f3ec9623301-senior-front-end-
developer)

\- Data Engineer: [https://workstaf.breezy.hr/p/421d1648499101-senior-data-
engi...](https://workstaf.breezy.hr/p/421d1648499101-senior-data-engineer)

or shoot me an email (I'm the CTO): rodrigo@jump.work

The Long(er) Read

We all know companies that have transformed industries (e.g., Google, Netflix,
Spotify) by analysing information about you and giving you personalised
suggestions that seem to know you better then even yourself – but where is the
equivalent for jobs? Netflix’s recommendations are not based on “back of the
box” blurbs - instead, they extract traits from movies and match them to your
taste, based on your interactions. So why are we still evaluating people based
on their “blurbs,” i.e. their CVs?

We use a combination of unique behavioural data, machine learning, and of
course efficient product development, to go beyond the CV and find patterns
that humans would otherwise not detect (at least not at scale).

Our longer-term goal is to be not only a preferred destination for
transactional hiring, but a compelling, intuitive guide to planning and
executing your career goals.

We have just closed a successful fundraising round and are expanding our team!
This is a super exciting time to join, as it’s still early enough that you'll
help us shape the foundations of the platform and tackle some very interesting
problems, yet we’ve already got enough usage, traction and data that you'll
have a real, immediate effect on people's lives.

We are very serious about finding the right mix of talent, passion and
ownership that meets our values, and is necessary for an ambitious early-stage
startup. As we grow, the expectation is that you will too. All doors are open,
from diving deeper into a technical speciality, to moving sideways into
another area, to mentorship and leadership roles - in the end, it's down to
you, your goals and your performance.

If you want to be a part of a big, ambitious story, let's chat!

------
rclough1684
Simplisafe | HW, FW, SW, and QA Engineers | Boston, MA | ONSITE |
[http://simplisafe.com/careers](http://simplisafe.com/careers)

We are the fastest growing home security company in the country competing
against the entrenched giants, like ADT, and the new-to-the-space giants, like
Amazon and Google. To compete in this ever growing IoT home automation
security space we must learn and iterate quickly, work collaboratively, and
deliver creatively. In service to this challenge, our engineering team is
proud to own and run the literal "full stack", from designing and building the
circuit boards on our hardware all the way to coding the UI on our mobile
applications.

Please feel free to take a look at this recent article on our great culture,
growth, and engineering management team:
[https://www.builtinboston.com/2018/12/20/spotlight-
working-a...](https://www.builtinboston.com/2018/12/20/spotlight-working-at-
simplisafe-engineering)

To apply to jobs, please submit through our careers page and feel free to
e-mail me (Ryan.Clough@simplisafe.com) so I can expedite a review of your
resume with the hiring manager.

~~~
dang
One post per company, please. This is in the rules at the top.

------
danielnc
CareMessage (YC W14) | Remote |
[https://caremessage.org](https://caremessage.org)

Our team is looking for a Senior Database Engineer with PostgreSQL experience
to help scale, optimize and maintain our databases. As a Database Engineer on
our team, you will focus on building up the PostgreSQL as a Service
infrastructure. This includes building software to run the service at scale
and will include building software around databases, like monitoring and
alerting tools. Our engineering team follows agile principles in a test-driven
development process. We are a remote-first team that values open collaboration
and shared ownership.

More info:
[https://jobs.lever.co/caremessage/a5157279-3b04-4ca2-9b95-59...](https://jobs.lever.co/caremessage/a5157279-3b04-4ca2-9b95-59f17cc6849f?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

~~~
dang
One post per company, please. This is in the rules at the top.

Also, please don't get teammates or friends to upvote these. Promotional
voting is against HN's rules, as explained in the FAQ:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html).

------
andwilson
Location: San Francisco!

Remote: Possible

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Front-end (JavaScript, React, React Native, UI/UX, Firebase,
Photoshop, Figma) and data science (Python, R, ML models, financial modeling,
exploratory data analysis, advanced analytics)

Résumé/CV: [https://www.andwilson.com/about](https://www.andwilson.com/about)

Email: awilson@acclimate.io

Industrial engineering -> boutique strategy consulting for tech companies ->
software engineering for a startup -> data science freelancing -> full-stack
ML app consulting (acclimate.io). Being in the Bay Area, I want to work with
intelligent people, bringing ML models into production and/or creating
engaging, data-driven front-end experiences. Open to contracting, part-time,
and full-time opportunities. Really excited to join a passionate team and
contribute meaningfully to their vision.

~~~
armagon
I believe you meant to post to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18807015](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18807015)
"Who wants to be hired? (January 2019)"

------
jleahy
XTX Markets | London, UK | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://www.xtxmarkets.com/](https://www.xtxmarkets.com/)

London-based XTX Markets is looking to expand its small low-latency C++ team.
We have hundreds of Linux servers located at tens of financial exchanges
around the world, and we design / build / maintain the entire software stack
which runs on them. We're not serving up adverts, or worrying about user
acquisition metrics, or building software for a faceless third party -
everything we build is for our own use, and we use what we build to trade over
150 billion dollars worth of assets every day, all in a completely automated
manner. You should be familiar with modern C++, interested in pushing hardware
to its limits, and not afraid of mathematical formulae. No prior financial
experience is necessary - we're happy to teach you that part.

[https://www.xtxmarkets.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/12/Job-
De...](https://www.xtxmarkets.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/12/Job-Description-
Trading-systems-developer.pdf)

careers@xtxmarkets.com

------
jc-kulm
BitMEX | SF |Sr Security, K8S, API/Node |On-Site | Full-Time | Visa The
Bitcoin Mercantile Exchange (BitMEX) is the world’s most advanced Bitcoin
derivatives platform and the 26th largest exchange, of any type, on Earth. We
have a hundred thousand active customers across the globe, particularly in
Asia.

Developed by ex-bankers well-versed in computer science, financial
engineering, and traditional finance, BitMEX launched in 2014. We’re new (but
so is everybody in this industry) and we’ve been humbled by our success so
far.

Our innovative, secure, and very liquid platform currently trades between $2
and $5 billion USD a day of crypto derivatives (futures and options only; we
are not a spot exchange where you can buy Bitcoin with USD or other fiat
currencies).

By offering the crypto-sphere’s greatest price discovery marketplace, BitMEX
also expects, over the long term, to spur Bitcoin adoption by consumers and
merchants.

Culturally, BitMEX defies the stereotypes of both the old-fashioned,
testosterone-drenched Wall Street “boys club” type of firm, as well as the
politically correct, “snowflake-coddling” Silicon Valley tech outfit. In
truth, we are pioneering a new model of corporate culture, and learning as we
go.

For example, as Angelina Kwan, chief operating officer of BitMEX, put it: “In
addition to being a true market leader among trading platforms, BitMEX shares
my values of gender inclusion, particularly in STEM fields. Cryptocurrency
markets present an exciting new opportunity for women to get involved in the
intersection of finance and technology.”

All BitMEX employees have at least three things in common: they buy into our
core values unequivocally, they are effective in their roles, and they own up
to their actions. No workplace is free of internal politics, but we are as
much of a meritocracy as you’ll find in this cruel world. And you can be
almost anything you want to be at BitMEX as long as you make your mark with
your work.

If you like what you've read, visit bitmex.com/careers or email
people@bitmex.com. We are hiring across all departments but our most pressing
needs right now are for Node/API Engineers, Senior SREs and Kubernetes
Engineers.

We look forward to hearing from you!

~~~
dang
One post per company, please. This is in the rules at the top.

------
bbhughes12
DRW | London, UK | Onsite | Full-Time | drw.com

DRW is a diversified, technology-led principal trading firm. We trade our own
capital at our own risk, across a broad range of asset classes, instruments
and strategies, in markets around the world. As the markets have evolved over
the past 25 years, so has DRW – growing to include real estate, cryptoassets,
venture capital and several industry acquisitions.

We are currently hiring for the following position in our London office:

Software Engineer, London:
[https://grnh.se/2b22f0791](https://grnh.se/2b22f0791)

~~~
dang
One post per company, please. This is in the rules at the top.

------
dmitrygr

      > Satellites
      > Embedded software --  No previous embedded or space experience required.
    

You're scaring me...

~~~
dang
We detached this comment from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18807840](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18807840)
and marked it off-topic. Please see the rules at the top.

------
rchoi
Senior Software Engineer | New York, NY | Onsite

Namely’s mission is to help mid-sized companies build a better workplace.
We’re an HR, payroll, and benefits platform that provides the technology,
data, and support that HR professionals need and employees love to use. We're
seeking Senior Software Engineers to join our growing team in New York City +
our primary focus is to hire smart and motivated engineers that are eager to
learn!

Apply here: [https://www.namely.com/careers/](https://www.namely.com/careers/)

~~~
dang
One post per company, please. This is in the rules at the top.

